# Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2022



## PurpleLilac97

Is it too early? I heard at Nordstrom today that the anniversary sale starts July 7 for ICON shoppers. Not sure if that means the preview starts or the actual sale. I should have asked. The salespeople promise they’ll have a lot more stock in stores this year. Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Kikir84

I need to pop into Nordstrom tomorrow so I’ll try and pump my SA for info. With all the supply chain issues I honestly have come to hate shopping (never thought I’d say that!) so I think from now on I’m gonna use the sale as my way of getting all the clothes I need for the year.


----------



## lovemyrescues

winnie_cooper said:


> Is it too early? I heard at Nordstrom today that the anniversary sale starts July 7 for ICON shoppers. Not sure if that means the preview starts or the actual sale. I should have asked. The salespeople promise they’ll have a lot more stock in stores this year. Anyone else hear anything?



I just saw something on the website about registering your Nordstrom Card to access the sale.


----------



## titania029

I just saw something on the website too and came here to check if anyone started a thread. My favorite thread all year long!


----------



## tearex

My SA mentioned in passing over the weekend that they started to see some previews and she thinks the sale is going to be good this year. A major goal is to avoid the stock issues of last year. Should've asked for more specifics but it was super busy that day!


----------



## ame

I literally came here today to see if there was any chatter about this yet! I am significantly lower weight than I was this time last year, and I am aiming to get a few pair of jeans and a couple cute tops and stuff in my new sizing since I expect Ill be here for a while!


----------



## Gcarty

This is my favorite time of year, when I can see what all of you are excited about getting from the NAS! I recently moved back to the PNW. Does anyone have an amazing SA at either South center mall or Tacoma mall who they would recommend?


----------



## pixiejenna

I looked a week or two ago to see if the thread was started. It’s the sale I love to hate lol. I hope that they will have some good stuff this year and less stock issues. I know since Covid that everything is hard to get (I also work in retail) but it’s really disappointing to have a sale and have pretty much a major chunk of items sold out in the presale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pixiejenna said:


> I looked a week or two ago to see if the thread was started. It’s the sale I love to hate lol. I hope that they will have some good stuff this year and less stock issues. I know since Covid that everything is hard to get (I also work in retail) but it’s really disappointing to have a sale and have pretty much a major chunk of items sold out in the presale.



I have gotten so many basics over the past year from Nordstrom better than the 33% off they offer during the sale, so I am only looking for special items.  I hope they have better options than last year.


----------



## pixiejenna

lovemyrescues said:


> I have gotten so many basics over the past year from Nordstrom better than the 33% off they offer during the sale, so I am only looking for special items.  I hope they have better options than last year.



I also found some of my wishlist at a better sale price than the anniversary afterwards. But it’s still sucky for promoted sale items to be out of stock on the first day of presale to the highest level of nordie card holders and never come back in stock. They clearly didn’t order enough or production failed them.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pixiejenna said:


> I also found some of my wishlist at a better sale price than the anniversary afterwards. But it’s still sucky for promoted sale items to be out of stock on the first day of presale to the highest level of nordie card holders and never come back in stock. They clearly didn’t order enough or production failed them.


I am hoping it was because of the supply chain issue and poor planning.  It is why some of those items got marked down so low.  Like right now a lot of the Nordstrom sleepwear is 60% off!  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-moonlight-dolman-sleeve-nightshirt/5238849


----------



## hb925

I'm so glad my favorite yearly thread is back. Fingers crossed that inventory is better this year!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Tacoma is the closest one to me. I really like Melissa. She used to work in handbags but moved upstairs to women’s clothing. I haven’t seen her in a good 6 months so I hope she hasn’t moved. They’ve brought in a lot of different staff since Northgate closed. Maybe I’ll see you there. 



Gcarty said:


> This is my favorite time of year, when I can see what all of you are excited about getting from the NAS! I recently moved back to the PNW. Does anyone have an amazing SA at either South center mall or Tacoma mall who they would recommend?


----------



## Gcarty

winnie_cooper said:


> Tacoma is the closest one to me. I really like Melissa. She used to work in handbags but moved upstairs to women’s clothing. I haven’t seen her in a good 6 months so I hope she hasn’t moved. They’ve brought in a lot of different staff since Northgate closed. Maybe I’ll see you there.


Oh yay! Thank you so much @winnie_cooper!!! I will look Melissa up. And yes, maybe we will run into each other.


----------



## taxvixen

While supply issues are frustrating, I think customer service has really slipped. I’ve been a Nordys card holder since ‘85.  I recently placed an online order for something costing $500.00. Not only did it arrive in obviously damaged condition, but the security tag was still attached. The real kicker was that included in the box was a pair of cashmere joggers I never ordered, with a $995 price tag. This meant that I had to make a trip to my local physical store to return everything, including the $995 item sent to me in error and for which I wasn’t charged. I asked to speak to the Manager; her response was pretty lackluster (she said “oh, they must have thought the $995 item went with what you ordered.”) The items were returned, but I thought that given the multiple mistakes and hassle, and my honesty in returning something for which I was never charged, the Manager could have at least done something like offer to pay for a cup of coffee at the coffee bar. I guess I no longer look forward to the Anniversary sale the way I always did in the past.


----------



## pixiejenna

taxvixen said:


> While supply issues are frustrating, I think customer service has really slipped. I’ve been a Nordys card holder since ‘85.  I recently placed an online order for something costing $500.00. Not only did it arrive in obviously damaged condition, but the security tag was still attached. The real kicker was that included in the box was a pair of cashmere joggers I never ordered, with a $995 price tag. This meant that I had to make a trip to my local physical store to return everything, including the $995 item sent to me in error and for which I wasn’t charged. I asked to speak to the Manager; her response was pretty lackluster (she said “oh, they must have thought the $995 item went with what you ordered.”) The items were returned, but I thought that given the multiple mistakes and hassle, and my honesty in returning something for which I was never charged, the Manager could have at least done something like offer to pay for a cup of coffee at the coffee bar. I guess I no longer look forward to the Anniversary sale the way I always did in the past.



I've had random items that I didn't order end up in my order. I don't recall how long ago it was, but definitely precovid I placed a huge order first day of the sale online. I kept getting emails that items I picked were sold out and took 2 weeks to get anything (usually I'll get stuff relatively quick like 2-4 days). When stuff started coming it was raining locusts they sent me what was still in stock 5 times. I returned them I had a employee come to my car with a dolly to help bring it all in. The manager was pretty indifferent to the mistake and was more concerned about it messing up with their inventory. She's like I can't even scan the duplicate items as a return because you were only charged once for them. As if I inconvenienced her by returning the extra 4 orders of stuff. After that experience I figured eff it, I will never do that again.  If I get something I didn't order I'm just going to donate it.


----------



## LizzieRein

Hi everyone!   Texted with my SA today and she confirmed the icon day is July 6th.  ❤️❤️


----------



## purselovah91

what's the icon day lol?


LizzieRein said:


> Hi everyone!   Texted with my SA today and she confirmed the icon day is July 6th.  ❤❤


----------



## LizzieRein

purselovah91 said:


> what's the icon day lol?


Nordstroms has tiers and gives different card holders early access on different days.  July 6th is the first day for the top tier


----------



## Annisalelover

Hello everyone!  So glad this thread is back!  I am starting my shopping list of basics from the sale NOW!  My favorite item from last year’s sale was an Eileen Fisher long cardigan in a teal color.  Nearly wore it to death!  It was a nice diversion from my usual black and gray.  Please post your favorites from the sale.


----------



## englishprof

Hi, everyone! Can't believe how quickly the year has passed, but I always look forward to the conversation, distraction, and fun in this thread . Thanks for getting it started!!


----------



## rutabaga

My favorite item from 2021 was the expandable Longchamp tote! I probably won’t buy another this year since I now have two (orange and plum). I’m also very happy with the Boll & Branch sheets which get softer with each wash. My least favorite item was the Vince cardigan coat, which went to NR real quick and continued to get bad reviews there.

I’m fully stocked in basics and will likely focus on beauty, skincare, and kids stuff this year.


----------



## titania029

My favorite from past years is a pair of Naturalizer tall boots. I have them in two different colors. I have very large calves, and it's difficult for me to wear any boots besides ankle ones. These fit over my calves nicely.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I was at Nordstrom over the weekend. I was told the sale starts July 6th too by the intimates department. Alterations thinks it’s the 7th. Then I got grilled in handbags about who told me the 6th/7th. Apparently, the employees have been asked not to leak any info in case it changes. Oops.


----------



## KathrynS

My favorite from 2021 was the Marc Fisher lug sole boot. I also wore some flannel shirts to death in the fall but I can’t remember the brand right now. I’ve lost some weight since last summer so might have more options available this year— trouble!


----------



## nikki626

I don't think that I have a fav from last year..  I haven't returned to the office full time and it doesn't look like my company will force that on us, so I guess I will be looking for more basics and cute tops for zoom calls.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I got an email today to be sure to start my wish list for Anniversary Sale for the icon early access.  It was my reminder to come back here to chat with y'all about the sale... I can't believe it is time again but I am here for it!


----------



## rutabaga

Did anyone else get the 10x points offer in the mail? Mine came in today. 10x points through 7/7, notes issued by 10/7. It includes gas, auto repairs (!!!), groceries, utilities, travel, entertainment. Pretty generous.


----------



## JoesGirl

So excited for this thread. My most worn pieces are the Ridley All Saints sweater in black.  Love that thing! And also the BDG Brendon flannel shirt.  It’s the best $35 I’ve spent on a long time.  It was cut ginormous but I had it taken in so it wasn’t so baggy.  I’m actually wearing it right now.  

Don’t think I need anything but would like a new pair of jeans, more Slip hair accessories and maybe a pair of shoes.


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> Did anyone else get the 10x points offer in the mail? Mine came in today. 10x points through 7/7, notes issued by 10/7. It includes gas, auto repairs (!!!), groceries, utilities, travel, entertainment. Pretty generous.



I didn't, but my Nordstrom card is just for Nordstrom, it isn't the Nordstrom Visa.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Hi to everyone - thanks to the member who started this thread.  Was hoping it would pop up soon and there it was!  Always excited for the preview, the wish lists and then the actual shopping.  Always love the shared ideas and feedback this forum provides.   I can say that I actually enjoyed/wore almost all of what I bought last year except for a blouse and a madewell sweater.  My favorites that received a lot of wear were the Munro Finley Booties and the North Face Ancha Hooded Waterproof Parka.  Also really liked the Oribe Gold Lust shampoo/conditioner set.  Really did well for my hair and lasted forever.  Not sure what I'll end up with this year.  I'm starting to make a list and so far I know I need a nice wool coat.


----------



## buggiewomma

Hi Everybody!
My favorite thread of the year - yeehaw!!
Last year, I returned so many things - including that orange/rust colored michele watch... WTF was I thinking?! I still think about it... womp womp... 
I love the Natory bliss underwear that someone here recommended. Best undies ever!
I also kept the Gucci aviator subglasses that were green rims with a thick orange stripe across the middle. Very unique. They cover my eyebags and trick people into thinking that I am a total badass.

Can't wait to spend the next couple months with y'all and your positive energy!


----------



## buggiewomma

P.S. if anyone bought that orange michele watch and is having buyer's remorse, we definitely need to set up a mutually-beneficial transaction!


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Hi Everybody!
> My favorite thread of the year - yeehaw!!
> Last year, I returned so many things - including that orange/rust colored michele watch... WTF was I thinking?! I still think about it... womp womp...
> I love the Natory bliss underwear that someone here recommended. Best undies ever!
> I also kept the Gucci aviator subglasses that were green rims with a thick orange stripe across the middle. Very unique. They cover my eyebags and trick people into thinking that I am a total badass.
> 
> Can't wait to spend the next couple months with y'all and your positive energy!


Hopefully they’ll be new watches. Usually there’s one Michelle watch each year.  I just bought the new Tissot Seastar with the white face (includes a white band) and I love it.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Hopefully they’ll be new watches. Usually there’s one Michelle watch each year.  I just bought the new Tissot Seastar with the white face (includes a white band) and I love it.


Oooh very nice! I have a movado all white watch…. All white is so pretty!

and yes… I hope this years Michele (or other) watches are nice!


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Oooh very nice! I have a movado all white watch…. All white is so pretty!
> 
> and yes… I hope this years Michele (or other) watches are nice!



I love it: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/seastar-1000-bracelet-watch-36mm/6812756


----------



## joyjooy

Hi all, I am so glad this thread is up. This year I am looking for wardrobe basics to update what I currently own.  

Looking forward to further updates on the sale.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Yay!  My fav thread is running.  Hi all!  Looking forward to this year's sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Just got this email:
Preview the sale starting June 29.
Icon Early Access begins July 6.
Ambassadors  Early Access begins July 7.
Influencers Early Access begins July 9.
Everyone else July 15


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Just got this email:
> Preview the sale starting June 29.
> Icon Early Access begins July 6.
> Ambassadors  Early Access begins July 7.
> Influencers Early Access begins July 9.
> Everyone else July 15


Woooooo!
I somehow am still ambassador status even though I’ve been -22k points since last years sale


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Woooooo!
> I somehow am still ambassador status even though I’ve been -22k points since last years sale



Yep somehow I keep getting Icon. I appreciate it either way!


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> Woooooo!
> I somehow am still ambassador status even though I’ve been -22k points since last years sale


I feel the same


----------



## Lily's Mom

Is it just me or is the sale starting earlier this year?  No complaints I'm ready!


----------



## AshJs3

It seems like it's a few days earlier. My birthday is July 12th. I'm an influencer and I usually get access in the few days around my birthday, either on it or right after it.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

lovemyrescues said:


> Just got this email:
> Preview the sale starting June 29.
> Icon Early Access begins July 6.
> Ambassadors  Early Access begins July 7.
> Influencers Early Access begins July 9.
> Everyone else July 15



Thank you for posting this! I have icon access & was a little concerned I would have to sneak away from my son's wedding on July 9th to shop!!


----------



## JeninOrlando

Im glad the sale is earlier because I leave for London on July 24th and i am just an influencer.Im hoping they have the Olaplex on sale again.


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> Woooooo!
> I somehow am still ambassador status even though I’ve been -22k points since last years sale


They sent me an email saying they would honor my last year's status (which was the status from the year before) due to the fact that everyone has been shopping less. I certainly didn't spend a lot last year with as I had a cross-country move and I got married, which even cheaply is expensive.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> They sent me an email saying they would honor my last year's status (which was the status from the year before) due to the fact that everyone has been shopping less. I certainly didn't spend a lot last year with as I had a cross-country move and I got married, which even cheaply is expensive.


Same here


----------



## taxvixen

aob said:


> Okay, well, so sorry you don't look forward to the anniversary sale.  Why, oh, why do people want to complain so much?  Mistakes happen.  This is -- what? -- a dozen posts in and somebody is already on this forum complaining about Nordstrom.  Why not just shop somewhere else and/or go to another forum instead of bringing your negativity to this one?  The vast majority of folks on here love Nordstrom, look forward to the big sale, and are happy to share their favorite purchases from previous years.  Please let us have our fun and skip the complaining.  Please.  We love the anniversary sale!  Anybody else agree?


Hmm there must be room in this forum for only your opinion. By the way, I did not say I wasn’t looking forward the sale; I said I don’t look forward to it in the way I once did.


----------



## Mallpro1

Getting excited for my favorite shopping event of the year!  Hoping for some long shots - maybe a Marc Jacobs canvas tote, APLs and Reformation dresses.  I love my Marc Fisher block heel pumps, hoping they go on sale so I can grab another pair.


----------



## Chanel0524

aob said:


> Okay, well, so sorry you don't look forward to the anniversary sale.  Why, oh, why do people want to complain so much?  Mistakes happen.  This is -- what? -- a dozen posts in and somebody is already on this forum complaining about Nordstrom.  Why not just shop somewhere else and/or go to another forum instead of bringing your negativity to this one?  The vast majority of folks on here love Nordstrom, look forward to the big sale, and are happy to share their favorite purchases from previous years.  Please let us have our fun and skip the complaining.  Please.  We love the anniversary sale!  Anybody else agree?



This was rude.


----------



## paige0809

Mallpro1 said:


> Getting excited for my favorite shopping event of the year!  Hoping for some long shots - maybe a Marc Jacobs canvas tote, APLs and Reformation dresses.  I love my Marc Fisher block heel pumps, hoping they go on sale so I can grab another pair.


Ohh yes!!! let’s put some positive energy out there for APL and reformation!!! Girls can dream right?! Ha


----------



## Susies7

So glad this favorite thread of mine has started


----------



## Coco1224

Also so excited for this thread to get started!


----------



## bunnylou

eeeeeeeee! Love to see this thread every year.

This is my first year as an Icon (strictly Nordstrom card, not even the Visa).  Not sure how I did that much damage last year. Pretty sure I had a lot of returns since I almost exclusively shopped online. Do they count returned purchases?

Anyway, gonna enjoy the extra-early access and check out what’s available in the stores. Searching for a good SA in SoCal (preferably at The Americana or The Grove).

May switch to the Visa after this year so I won’t feel so naughty if I ever hit Icon again. 

Happy Anniversary Sale season, everyone!


----------



## bhayes

This is my favorite thread of the year! I’m so glad Nordys is doing the online preview again and I can’t wait for everyone’s early sneak peeks!! 
Though I have decided I am going to try my best to stay away from online influencers during the sale (aside from this forum) every year I get influenced into buying things that I don’t really love and end up returning….


----------



## buggiewomma

bhayes said:


> This is my favorite thread of the year! I’m so glad Nordys is doing the online preview again and I can’t wait for everyone’s early sneak peeks!!
> Though I have decided I am going to try my best to stay away from online influencers during the sale (aside from this forum) every year I get influenced into buying things that I don’t really love and end up returning….


Yes!!! I feel like even the influencers don’t really love or keep the items!
**day 1: make gushing eye-rolly vlog about how AMAZING those booties are… #OBSESSED…. Day 2: return booties wearing big sunglasses to avoid being recognized**


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like last year they didn’t rely on influencers as much as in the past. I think that backfired majorly when everyone returned the stuff that they bought because it was poor quality. I feel like I’ve gotten way better recommendations from this thread than any influencer.


----------



## rutabaga

buggiewomma said:


> Yes!!! I feel like even the influencers don’t really love or keep the items!
> **day 1: make gushing eye-rolly vlog about how AMAZING those booties are… #OBSESSED…. Day 2: return booties wearing big sunglasses to avoid being recognized**



I’ve missed you and your sense of humor!


----------



## nikki626

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like last year they didn’t rely on influencers as much as in the past. I think that backfired majorly when everyone returned the stuff that they bought because it was poor quality. I feel like I’ve gotten way better recommendations from this thread than any influencer.



Yes I think the situation of the "returns" has gotten out of hand with the influencer community.  They do those giant hauls and then send everything back and not always in great shape.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

nikki626 said:


> Yes I think the situation of the "returns" has gotten out of hand with the influencer community.  They do those giant hauls and then send everything back and not always in great shape.


Wait. Is that why lately things have been sold out almost immediately, but then they're back in stock like, 2 weeks later?


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> I’ve missed you and your sense of humor!


Ha! Well that is really nice to hear… especially now in an otherwise tough time. Thanks, rutabaga


----------



## cmm62

Like many, excited to have this thread back! I'm ambassador this year so hopefully that will help with snagging some things.

Last year's purchases that I have loved: Zadig & Voltaire Cashmere sweaters with stars on them, Monica Vinader turquoise statement ring set in rose gold (wow have I used this more than I originally planned!), pendleton pillows that look awesome on our couch (great quality as well), and minnetonka slippers. All I use very frequently, so happy with how last year turned out. And I have plenty of purchases from prior years I still love (leather jacket, sweater hoodies, etc.) I always love seeing what others get because there are so many things I don't look at twice that end up being great!


----------



## englishprof

cmm62 said:


> Like many, excited to have this thread back! I'm ambassador this year so hopefully that will help with snagging some things.
> 
> Last year's purchases that I have loved: Zadig & Voltaire Cashmere sweaters with stars on them, Monica Vinader turquoise statement ring set in rose gold (wow have I used this more than I originally planned!), pendleton pillows that look awesome on our couch (great quality as well), and minnetonka slippers. All I use very frequently, so happy with how last year turned out. And I have plenty of purchases from prior years I still love (leather jacket, sweater hoodies, etc.) I always love seeing what others get because there are so many things I don't look at twice that end up being great!


I'm hoping for some more Monica Vinader this year, too


----------



## nikki626

AnastasiaBeaverhausen said:


> Wait. Is that why lately things have been sold out almost immediately, but then they're back in stock like, 2 weeks later?



I think that is part of it, I also think that they just don't have a great system for shipping between stores, the warehouse and people when it comes to the sale. I will say that I have been guilty of over ordering or ordering duplicates and then returning.


----------



## slc8880

Happy to see this thread again.

Last year's best buys at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale turned out to be jeans for me.  (The year before it was an All Saints leather jacket.)  I got a pair of Frame straight leg blue jeans with a frayed hem that I have worn a lot and keep on wearing.  Also got a gray pair of Paige straight leg jeans with a button fly.  They were sold out at first, but I had them on my wish list so I was able to snag a pair in my size a day or two later.  Both pairs of jeans look great, fit perfectly and are very comfortable.  They have been my "go to" jeans since I bought them.

I've gotten so many great buys from this sale over the years that are still in my closet (and still getting worn).


----------



## buggiewomma

Is anyone else sooooooooo impatient to see some sneak peeks?? I mean, hello?! We’re here. We’re READY!


----------



## bunnylou

Not planning go to crazy this year, but wondering what “must-haves” to get.

Items from past sales that I have loved and still use (some repurchased when necessary):

-Nordstrom throws (Kennebunk/Bliss)
-Barefoot Dreams Circle Cardigan
-Natori Feathers bras
-Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
-Hanky Panky panties
-SimpleHuman mirror
-Ugg robe (so soft and wearing now)
-Beyond Yoga leggings
-Zella joggers (come in petites!)
-Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt (Gray more amazing than Black, which was weird material)
-AllSaints leather jacket
-Caslon leather jacket (with removable  hood)
-Olaplex set
-Sweaty Betty 7/8 Power leggings
-Aquatalia boots (last year’s combat boot style is my favorite boot)
-Nordstrom Moonlight Short PJs
-Kwiat diamond earrings (.33ct)
-Kut from the Kloth jeans (they have petites!)

I WFH, so don’t need any new clothes outside of replenishing some undergarments. Any suggestions of other great items to pick up during the sale? Considering splurging on that creepy Dr Dennis Gross laser mask. I have the LightStim, which is great, but takes 20-25 mins, which is time consuming. The mask only requires 3 minutes for the entire face. Anyone here use it?

Can’t wait to see what others are considering this year! Think the best intel is always in this thread. Every year I find something to love that I would never have thought to try.


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> Not planning go to crazy this year, but wondering what “must-haves” to get.
> 
> Items from past sales that I have loved and still use (some repurchased when necessary):
> 
> -Nordstrom throws (Kennebunk/Bliss)
> -Barefoot Dreams Circle Cardigan
> -Natori Feathers bras
> -Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
> -Hanky Panky panties
> -SimpleHuman mirror
> -Ugg robe (so soft and wearing now)
> -Beyond Yoga leggings
> -Zella joggers (come in petites!)
> -Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt (Gray more amazing than Black, which was weird material)
> -AllSaints leather jacket
> -Caslon leather jacket (with removable  hood)
> -Olaplex set
> -Sweaty Betty 7/8 Power leggings
> -Aquatalia boots (last year’s combat boot style is my favorite boot)
> -Nordstrom Moonlight Short PJs
> -Kwiat diamond earrings (.33ct)
> -Kut from the Kloth jeans (they have petites!)
> 
> I WFH, so don’t need any new clothes outside of replenishing some undergarments. Any suggestions of other great items to pick up during the sale? Considering splurging on that creepy Dr Dennis Gross laser mask. I have the LightStim, which is great, but takes 20-25 mins, which is time consuming. The mask only requires 3 minutes for the entire face. Anyone here use it?
> 
> Can’t wait to see what others are considering this year! Think the best intel is always in this thread. Every year I find something to love that I would never have thought to try.



I have a few colors of the Zella Live In Pocket Joggers and use them all the time for running errands.  They are in sale all year round and especially during the sale.  True to size for me.  

I am like you I really do not need any new clothes so unless I see some special items I will not get too much this year.


----------



## bunnylou

buggiewomma said:


> Is anyone else sooooooooo impatient to see some sneak peeks?? I mean, hello?! We’re here. We’re READY!



It’s about time for someone to sneak a few blurry photos of the lookbook for us.


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> It’s about time for someone to sneak a few blurry photos of the lookbook for us.



My Stylist said there is a storewide meeting for her store on 6/10 so maybe they get a sneak peek then.


----------



## chloethelovely

bunnylou said:


> It’s about time for someone to sneak a few blurry photos of the lookbook for us.


I've done it a few times in the past, but I haven't seen anything yet this year.  My stylist said that some sale merchandise has been arriving over the past few weeks, and that it's looking really good.

Also, I am an entirely different size than one year ago, and I have an almost empty closet.  Let's do this!


----------



## paige0809

Yes my favorite time of the sale is when we start getting early pics of items on here!!

side note Anyone have a stylist they like in the woodlands tx?! Mine is no longer with nordstrom! Thanks!


----------



## KGracr22

Any other Icons here? Do you get invites to other events during the year, I've been an icon member and I don't get invited to anything. Only hear from my one or two sales people a year for shopping events. I know it's post covid and things are different, but I don't see much of a perk to being an icon anymore.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KGracr22 said:


> Any other Icons here? Do you get invites to other events during the year, I've been an icon member and I don't get invited to anything. Only hear from my one or two sales people a year for shopping events. I know it's post covid and things are different, but I don't see much of a perk to being an icon anymore.


Only online events. I know last year they had icon only preview events for the sale so look for those.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I'm working on my list now! After 2+ years of WFH, I'm ready to refresh my wardrobe!


----------



## englishprof

bunnylou said:


> Not planning go to crazy this year, but wondering what “must-haves” to get.
> 
> Items from past sales that I have loved and still use (some repurchased when necessary):
> 
> -Nordstrom throws (Kennebunk/Bliss)
> -Barefoot Dreams Circle Cardigan
> -Natori Feathers bras
> -Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
> -Hanky Panky panties
> -SimpleHuman mirror
> -Ugg robe (so soft and wearing now)
> -Beyond Yoga leggings
> -Zella joggers (come in petites!)
> -Zella Amazing Crewneck Sweatshirt (Gray more amazing than Black, which was weird material)
> -AllSaints leather jacket
> -Caslon leather jacket (with removable  hood)
> -Olaplex set
> -Sweaty Betty 7/8 Power leggings
> -Aquatalia boots (last year’s combat boot style is my favorite boot)
> -Nordstrom Moonlight Short PJs
> -Kwiat diamond earrings (.33ct)
> -Kut from the Kloth jeans (they have petites!)
> 
> I WFH, so don’t need any new clothes outside of replenishing some undergarments. Any suggestions of other great items to pick up during the sale? Considering splurging on that creepy Dr Dennis Gross laser mask. I have the LightStim, which is great, but takes 20-25 mins, which is time consuming. The mask only requires 3 minutes for the entire face. Anyone here use it?
> 
> Can’t wait to see what others are considering this year! Think the best intel is always in this thread. Every year I find something to love that I would never have thought to try.


Totally with you on the BD Circle Cardi, Zella joggers, and Nordstrom Moonlight PJs


----------



## titania029

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I'm working on my list now! After 2+ years of WFH, I'm ready to refresh my wardrobe!



Same, I need more t-shirts, lol!


----------



## joheinous

I cannot wait. I'm still an Icon. My favorites from last year: 
Fabric Wash
Slip Pillow Cases
Slip hair ties
Some large candles
Ilse Jacobson slip ons
Natori bras
Hanky Panky undies
Lots of Men's items--Cole Haan shoes, On sneakers, Vince shirt, AG jeans, Nike Golf, etc.


----------



## lovemyrescues

joheinous said:


> I cannot wait. I'm still an Icon. My favorites from last year:
> Fabric Wash
> Slip Pillow Cases
> Slip hair ties
> Some large candles
> Ilse Jacobson slip ons
> Natori bras
> Hanky Panky undies
> Lots of Men's items--Cole Haan shoes, On sneakers, Vince shirt, AG jeans, Nike Golf, etc.


Ohhh I hope they have Ilse Jacobson slip ons this year


----------



## joheinous

lovemyrescues said:


> Ohhh I hope they have Ilse Jacobson slip ons this year


I got a Navy pair for me and a gold pair for my Mom. We were out wearing them at the same time, and quite a few ladies stopped us and asked them what they were and where to get them!


----------



## lovemyrescues

joheinous said:


> I got a Navy pair for me and a gold pair for my Mom. We were out wearing them at the same time, and quite a few ladies stopped us and asked them what they were and where to get them!


I have two pairs now but paid full price. How much were they?


----------



## joheinous

lovemyrescues said:


> I have two pairs now but paid full price. How much were they?


They were $54.90 (I know crazy). Their retail price has gone up since then, so I imagine the Anniversary Price will be closer to $64.90 this year.


----------



## lovemyrescues

joheinous said:


> They were $54.90 (I know crazy). Their retail price has gone up since then, so I imagine the Anniversary Price will be closer to $64.90 this year.


Wow great deal!


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm hoping for some Smartwool.  Nordstrom sells Smartwool now.
And some jewelry-not sure what they will have.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I want to stay within a smaller budget this year but hope to find a few things that are great.  I need to stop overbuying.


----------



## lovemyrescues

lilmountaingirl said:


> I want to stay within a smaller budget this year but hope to find a few things that are great.  I need to stop overbuying.


Same same.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I’m an icon. I get random postcards during the year. No store invites since the lockdown. My family and I used my icon lunch last Christmas. It was amazing. I’m saving this year’s for when my dad visits. 



KGracr22 said:


> Any other Icons here? Do you get invites to other events during the year, I've been an icon member and I don't get invited to anything. Only hear from my one or two sales people a year for shopping events. I know it's post covid and things are different, but I don't see much of a perk to being an icon anymore.


----------



## lovemyrescues

winnie_cooper said:


> I’m an icon. I get random postcards during the year. No store invites since the lockdown. My family and I used my icon lunch last Christmas. It was amazing. I’m saving this year’s for when my dad visits.


Last year my store offered me a nice food gift basket and gift card instead of eating at their restaurant.


----------



## carolinemm

Has anyone tried the Boll and Branch Sheets that were on the sale last year?


----------



## waddleod

I have been Icon for about 4-5 years due to COVID renewals but I can’t imagine I ever truly qualified for it—they must only count what you buy without taking off returns bc I don’t think I’ve ever spent 10k at Nordstrom in one year.  (I think it’s 15k with the new system?)  There was one year I did spend a lot, but not that much, and then they kept renewing it. 

Happy to see Icon day is a day I will actually be able to go this year. I don’t anticipate buying much, but then I say that every year. I will probably end up with new jeans and a sweater or two. I always end up ordering 75 things and keeping 8, and I’m hoping going on Icon day will help me avoid that this year.


----------



## rutabaga

carolinemm said:


> Has anyone tried the Boll and Branch Sheets that were on the sale last year?



I bought these sheets last year:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5612721
		


They felt a little crunchy at first but soften up. I may get a second set.


----------



## ChicagoJen

carolinemm said:


> Has anyone tried the Boll and Branch Sheets that were on the sale last year?


I bought some Boll and Branch sheets a few months ago directly from B&B. Not sure if they're the same as what Nordstrom has in the sale, but I LOVE them! They are very light and soft. I have the Signature Hemmed sheet set.


----------



## bunnylou

joheinous said:


> I cannot wait. I'm still an Icon. My favorites from last year:
> Fabric Wash
> Slip Pillow Cases
> Slip hair ties
> Some large candles
> Ilse Jacobson slip ons
> Natori bras
> Hanky Panky undies
> Lots of Men's items--Cole Haan shoes, On sneakers, Vince shirt, AG jeans, Nike Golf, etc.



Might finally splurge on the Slip pillowcases. Do they hold up to delicate machine washing? (Would hang to dry, of course.)


----------



## rutabaga

^IME yes. I wash mine in a delicates bag and the silk is still shiny. Mine is the flap enclosure (I think the two-pack has a zip enclosure).


----------



## katz_creative

bunnylou said:


> Might finally splurge on the Slip pillowcases. Do they hold up to delicate machine washing? (Would hang to dry, of course.)


I have the ones with zippers. I actually throw mine in the washer and dryer with my sheets. I haven't had any issues after several years!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Ugh, i love this sale so much but I really struggle this time of year with allll the good deals I find.  There is something about June that is just really good shopping for me.  So by the time this sale comes around, no matter how much I look forward to it, I've already bought so many things.  I'm trying so hard not to overbuy but June and November omg.  I wish they would move this sale to August lol.


----------



## hmn002

bunnylou said:


> Might finally splurge on the Slip pillowcases. Do they hold up to delicate machine washing? (Would hang to dry, of course.)


Yes they hold up! I throw mine in a mesh bag on delicates and hang dry.


----------



## rutabaga

lilmountaingirl said:


> Ugh, i love this sale so much but I really struggle this time of year with allll the good deals I find.  There is something about June that is just really good shopping for me.  So by the time this sale comes around, no matter how much I look forward to it, I've already bought so many things.  I'm trying so hard not to overbuy but June and November omg.  I wish they would move this sale to August lol.



Same! I’ve been earning NN like crazy with the 10x points promo. With high gas prices I basically get at least a $10 note every time I fill up and buy groceries and they’re having some really good sales and PMs at the moment! I just bought a Wacoal bra PM at 30% off and used a note. NAS is typically 30-40% off so I figured the price was good enough.


----------



## nikki626

lilmountaingirl said:


> Ugh, i love this sale so much but I really struggle this time of year with allll the good deals I find.  There is something about June that is just really good shopping for me.  So by the time this sale comes around, no matter how much I look forward to it, I've already bought so many things.  I'm trying so hard not to overbuy but June and November omg.  I wish they would move this sale to August lol.


Yes I agree, all the memorial day and 4th of July deals plus Nordstrom just had a sale... im sure some would say that NAS is forward looking but is that really true now a days.


----------



## joheinous

bunnylou said:


> Might finally splurge on the Slip pillowcases. Do they hold up to delicate machine washing? (Would hang to dry, of course.)


I wash my Slip pillowcases in my machine on the delicate cycle and hang to dry. I have no issues. I use the Nordstrom fabric wash.


----------



## NorCarGirl

If you subscribe to Rose Hayes, she sent out her newsletter with a few items from the Anniversary Sale.  So far Rag and Bone sneakers, L’Agence blazer, Rails shirt, Vince sweater, and a very puffy sleeved Frame denim dress and a pretty green coat she said is only $119.  Two new brands she mentioned to the sale were Save the Duck(I love my vest from them) and Westman Atelier.


----------



## lovemyrescues

NorCarGirl said:


> If you subscribe to Rose Hayes, she sent out her newsletter with a few items from the Anniversary Sale.  So far Rag and Bone sneakers, L’Agence blazer, Rails shirt, Vince sweater, and a very puffy sleeved Frame denim dress and a pretty green coat she said is only $119.  Two new brands she mentioned to the sale were Save the Duck(I love my vest from them) and Westman Atelier.


Subscribe how?


----------



## NorCarGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> Subscribe how?


Her website is rosehayes.com and you will need to hit subscribe and then she emails you Her newsletter usually weekly. I find her very helpful.  she’s a Nordstrom sales associate and really knows the merchandise.


----------



## lovemyrescues

NorCarGirl said:


> Her website is rosehayes.com and you will need to hit subscribe and then she emails you Her newsletter usually weekly. I find her very helpful.  she’s a Nordstrom sales associate and really knows the merchandise.


Oh thanks!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

NorCarGirl said:


> Her website is rosehayes.com and you will need to hit subscribe and then she emails you Her newsletter usually weekly. I find her very helpful.  she’s a Nordstrom sales associate and really knows the merchandise.


I subscribed, I had not heard of her.  Of course it's probably too late to see that newsletter but maybe she'll send more out about the sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

lilmountaingirl said:


> I subscribed, I had not heard of her.  Of course it's probably too late to see that newsletter but maybe she'll send more out about the sale.


Message her on Instagram I did and she will manually send it. I told her about this forum


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> Message her on Instagram I did and she will manually send it. I told her about this forum


She is apart of the Nordstrom 6 group of ladies.  I think a couple of them work at Nordstroms and others used to work there.  I follow Danielle Gilbert on Instagram.  Stylish Sandy is another person on Instagram from Nordstrom


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> She is apart of the Nordstrom 6 group of ladies.  I think a couple of them work at Nordstroms and others used to work there.  I follow Danielle Gilbert on Instagram.  Stylish Sandy is another person on Instagram from Nordstrom


Thanks


----------



## AshJs3

I keep waiting to load this thread and the pages to have jumped from 7 or 8 to like 40! Then I'll know something leaked!


----------



## bunnylou

lilmountaingirl said:


> I subscribed, I had not heard of her.  Of course it's probably too late to see that newsletter but maybe she'll send more out about the sale.



I unsubscribed earlier this year while trying to clean up my out-of-control emails so I missed out on it as well. Resubbed now so hopefully there will be more insider intel soon! Her Instagram is really great!


----------



## rutabaga

It looks like there’s another Reiss camel coat in this years sale. Hopefully the quality is better than last years!


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> I unsubscribed earlier this year while trying to clean up my out-of-control emails so I missed out on it as well. Resubbed now so hopefully there will be more insider intel soon! Her Instagram is really great!


Yes she sent a new one today. Just email her to get the one you missed.


----------



## nikki626

For you ladies who live in the bay area, is there one Nordstrom that generally has better stock than the others?  The store in SF proper is huge but it has so little in it, it is wasted space.


----------



## bunnylou

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes she sent a new one today. Just email her to get the one you missed.



I subscribed yesterday but didn’t get today’s newsletter. She messaged me on IG and said you can read previous newsletters once you’re subscribed, so I’ll be patient.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> For you ladies who live in the bay area, is there one Nordstrom that generally has better stock than the others?  The store in SF proper is huge but it has so little in it, it is wasted space.


Walnut Creek seems to have a lot. I am sure the ones south of you will have a lot as well.


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> I subscribed yesterday but didn’t get today’s newsletter. She messaged me on IG and said you can read previous newsletters once you’re subscribed, so I’ll be patient.


She posted a few photos and this coat! Not sure who makes it.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> Walnut Creek seems to have a lot. I am sure the ones south of you will have a lot as well.



Thank you, even though my building has lockers for UPS and Fedex, Amazon, it is up to the driver if he actually uses them, so there is always a possibility that deliveries are left out for anyone to pick up.  I may only do shopping in store this year.  Maybe I can bribe my husband into going to Stanford for the day


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> Thank you, even though my building has lockers for UPS and Fedex, Amazon, it is up to the driver if he actually uses them, so there is always a possibility that deliveries are left out for anyone to pick up.  I may only do shopping in store this year.  Maybe I can bribe my husband into going to Stanford for the day


You can also do a pick up at the store. So you can have it delivered to the SF store and pick it up there.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

lovemyrescues said:


> She posted a few photos and this coat! Not sure who makes it.



Thanks for posting!

I love the color! But, I have no use for a coat at this point...I have 3 neutral color wool coats of various lengths, I live in S. Cal (93 degrees in my inland neighborhood today!) and I am WFH...that's like 3 strikes against buying a new coat! 

Now, the color, on the other hand, is beautiful! I am keeping my eye out for something in a beautiful shade of green...I'll know it when I see it!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> I love the color! But, I have no use for a coat at this point...I have 3 neutral color wool coats of various lengths, I live in S. Cal (93 degrees in my inland neighborhood today!) and I am WFH...that's like 3 strikes against buying a new coat!
> 
> Now, the color, on the other hand, is beautiful! I am keeping my eye out for something in a beautiful shade of green...I'll know it when I see it!


Like this?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

lovemyrescues said:


> Like this?



OMG, that is sooo cute! You are quite the enabler!   

Thanks for posting!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Luv2Shop1 said:


> OMG, that is sooo cute! You are quite the enabler!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Just sign up for her newsletters and on IG name is Rose Hayes


----------



## Luv2Shop1

lovemyrescues said:


> Just sign up for her newsletters and on IG name is Rose Hayes



I did that this morning! I actually went onto IG and took a look at a bunch of the folks you guys were posting about, good tips!


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> It looks like there’s another Reiss camel coat in this years sale. Hopefully the quality is better than last years!


Oooh! Are you seeing pictures? Fill in the blank: “from XXXXX source, it looks like there’s another reiss coat…”


----------



## buggiewomma

F


lovemyrescues said:


> She posted a few photos and this coat! Not sure who makes it.


first picture award goes to lovesmyrescue!!


----------



## rutabaga

buggiewomma said:


> Oooh! Are you seeing pictures? Fill in the blank: “from XXXXX source, it looks like there’s another reiss coat…”


It’s on @rosehayes IG stories! Screenshot below:


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> It’s on @rosehayes IG stories! Screenshot below:
> View attachment 5424267


Ooooh! Thank you. Okay sounds like Rose is our gal so far.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> Like this?



Does this brand run true to size?


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> Does this brand run true to size?


No idea. Maybe reach out to the SA on her Instagram account (Rose Hayes) as she posted it in her newsletter.


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> Does this brand run true to size?


If you’re asking about L’agence, I find that their blazers run large. I’m a reliable size 8 and size down to size 6 in both the Kenzie (double-breasted) and Chamberlain (single button) blazers.


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> If you’re asking about L’agence, I find that their blazers run large. I’m a reliable size 8 and size down to size 6 in both the Kenzie (double-breasted) and Chamberlain (single button) blazers.



Yes I was, thanks for the heads up. I love both the cami and blazer she posted, specifically the color!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Rose also posted this blazer in another newsletter.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Today’s newsletter she posted these boots.


----------



## GoingRogue

I'm gonna take part in this year's sale, last summer I put myself on shopping probation, but this summer I'm giving myself a bit of leeway


----------



## JoesGirl

My card is at zero!   I’m interested in blazers, cami’s and Opalex


----------



## joyjooy

lovemyrescues said:


> Rose also posted this blazer in another newsletter.


Thanks for sharing!! Blazer is cute although I am not a big fan of words on the blazer.  Oof and the price is quite steep as well.


----------



## joyjooy

lovemyrescues said:


> Today’s newsletter she posted these boots.


Aquatalia is always a good buy!


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> Rose also posted this blazer in another newsletter.


Is this by L’agence too? I didn’t see any mention. As a FYI I think L’agence is ridiculously overpriced for the quality. Slightly more palatable during NAS or at NR though.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.

My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.

I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.

I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> Is this by L’agence too? I didn’t see any mention. As a FYI I think L’agence is ridiculously overpriced for the quality. Slightly more palatable during NAS or at NR though.


No clue she didn’t say.


----------



## lovemyrescues

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.
> 
> My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.
> 
> I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.
> 
> I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.


I am so sorry about your mom.


----------



## englishprof

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.
> 
> My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.
> 
> I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.
> 
> I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.


Sorry about your mom/wishing you peace


----------



## jennlt

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.
> 
> My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.
> 
> I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.
> 
> I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.



So sorry about your mom. Take care of yourself.


----------



## bunnylou

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.
> 
> My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.
> 
> I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.
> 
> I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.



Sending hugs. That’s so tough to go through. 

Splurge all you want this year. The LED mask does look enticing.


----------



## buggiewomma

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.
> 
> My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.
> 
> I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.
> 
> I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.


Thinking about you, StacyLynn


----------



## lovemyrescues

Hey all out of respect for Rose Hayes I won’t be posting anymore of her photos from her newsletter showing sneak peeks of nsale items.  She and I chatted and I think it is only fair to her that people that subscribe to her newsletter get to see them since she puts in so much work into it. Sorry.


----------



## carolinemm

lovemyrescues said:


> Hey all out of respect for Rose Hayes I won’t be posting anymore of her photos from her newsletter showing sneak peeks of nsale items.  She and I chatted and I think it is only fair to her that people that subscribe to her newsletter get to see them since she puts in so much work into it. Sorry.


Dang it! I subscribed last week and haven't received anything. I just checked spam too. Thanks for posting, I guess I can try adding myself to the newsletter with my work email


----------



## lovemyrescues

carolinemm said:


> Dang it! I subscribed last week and haven't received anything. I just checked spam too. Thanks for posting, I guess I can try adding myself to the newsletter with my work email


Send her an email she can manually send it. Also you can DM her on her Instagram she is very responsive.


----------



## Lily's Mom

lovemyrescues said:


> Send her an email she can manually send it. Also you can DM her on her Instagram she is very responsive.


Good to know - I just subscribed myself yesterday.  Thought I'd give it a few days but maybe I'll be proactive and send
her an email.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> Good to know - I just subscribed myself yesterday.  Thought I'd give it a few days but maybe I'll be proactive and send
> her an email.


I would for sure.


----------



## Mary in MD

carolinemm said:


> Dang it! I subscribed last week and haven't received anything. I just checked spam too. Thanks for posting, I guess I can try adding myself to the newsletter with my work email


I subscribed last week and I started receiving her newsletters immediate-3 to date.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Mary in MD said:


> I subscribed last week and I started receiving her newsletters immediate-3 to date.


Right after I posted here about not receiving her newsletter I got it.  So for me it was less than 24 hours.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> Right after I posted here about not receiving her newsletter I got it.  So for me it was less than 24 hours.


Yep she sent a new one out today. I am glad you got it!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

carolinemm said:


> Dang it! I subscribed last week and haven't received anything. I just checked spam too. Thanks for posting, I guess I can try adding myself to the newsletter with my work email



I didn't receive anything either!

It's not like this is a secret sale so I don't think it's a big loss!


----------



## buggiewomma

I’m moving imminently (closing on new house today!)… So what I should do is not buy anything. What I will actually do is buy all very very small things…. Watch, gold earrings, sunglasses. You know… basic essentials. 
Maybe we will get another million dollar cocktail ring this year!


----------



## VSOP

lovemyrescues said:


> She posted a few photos and this coat! Not sure who makes it.



love that green!


----------



## Susies7

Lily's Mom said:


> Good to know - I just subscribed myself yesterday.  Thought I'd give it a few days but maybe I'll be proactive and send
> her an email.


When you are subscribed you can go back & look at older posts.  Up to you.


----------



## AshJs3

I got Rose's newsletter and it had all of the previous stuff too.

The blazers are gorgeous, especially the green. Still out of my price range though. 

I've been eyeing the Rag & Bone sneakers for a while. I didn't see the sale price, but I'll definitely be getting those.


----------



## lovemyrescues

AshJs3 said:


> I got Rose's newsletter and it had all of the previous stuff too.
> 
> The blazers are gorgeous, especially the green. Still out of my price range though.
> 
> I've been eyeing the Rag & Bone sneakers for a while. I didn't see the sale price, but I'll definitely be getting those.


I follow her on Instagram now and because of that ordered a cute summer bag through her links. Not everything she posts is expensive thankfully. Those tennis shoes are cute. I know the ones you are talking about.


----------



## KittyRN

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.
> 
> My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.
> 
> I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.
> 
> I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.


I’m so sorry about the loss of your Mother.


----------



## raylyn

joheinous said:


> I got a Navy pair for me and a gold pair for my Mom. We were out wearing them at the same time, and quite a few ladies stopped us and asked them what they were and where to get them!


I got these last summer but forgot about them. I'll have to dig them out and wear them!


----------



## bunnylou

Could really use a distraction from the world right now. Wouldn’t it be cool if Nordstrom decided to drop the preview early?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

My favorite thread!  I love looking through all the sale items, even though I never buy much.  So fun to see what everyone is loving.


----------



## nikki626

Do you ladies follow the mom edit, one of them posted this video and I thought  it was interesting and mostly true on her thoughts of the sale and what has stood the test of time in her closet


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies follow the mom edit, one of them posted this video and I thought  it was interesting and mostly true on her thoughts of the sale and what has stood the test of time in her closet



I’ll watch it later. Thanks


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies follow the mom edit, one of them posted this video and I thought  it was interesting and mostly true on her thoughts of the sale and what has stood the test of time in her closet



This video is awesome. Thanks for sharing! Those coats!! 
Also strongly agree with the natural fibers.


----------



## dressaddict

I think the green coat is Halogen, the tag, the type and the price all point to this brand. So far this has been the only item that I would consider buying, but I need to see the actual color and if they make it in my size.
The black blazer is most likely Cinq a Sept. I would be very surprised if it is not. I like the style of some of their jackets/blazers but imo they are not worth even the anniversary sale price as the fabrics have a very distinct polyester feeling like the L’Agence ones. 
Last year’s sale had been a big flop for me. So much so that I cancelled my Nordstrom card. So I am probably going to just enjoy seeing other people’s hauls and not buy much this year.


----------



## KathrynS

I am doing an epic closet purge right now in preparation.


----------



## englishprof

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies follow the mom edit, one of them posted this video and I thought  it was interesting and mostly true on her thoughts of the sale and what has stood the test of time in her closet



Thanks for sharing this! Completely agree re: the Nike sweatshirts (and now, I want the pants )


----------



## organizeitall

Nordstrom SAs got access to the lookbooks today! Does anyone have intel?


----------



## KathrynS

organizeitall said:


> Nordstrom SAs got access to the lookbooks today! Does anyone have intel?


I signed up for that Rose lady’s newsletter but I can’t see anything she has posted.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> I signed up for that Rose lady’s newsletter but I can’t see anything she has posted.


Message her for the newsletter.


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Completely agree re: the Nike sweatshirts (and now, I want the pants )


I totally want that whole red Nike sweatsuit!! I don’t even wear red. I hate red! Clearly her marketing is effective… 

Sidenote:I think I liked this video so much more than other influencer videos because she’s telling us what types of things to buy (without having her this years purchases that she is OBSESSED with to force upon us)… it’s almost like a little research trial. Which purchases are most resilient over time. So smart. I’m gonna do this and I’m actually excited to see what I come up with.

Plus just think about all of the fashion-nerd analytic discussions we can all have about what we’ve bought that has stood the test of time to keep us busy until June 29.

I will report back as soon as I have completed my research.


----------



## buggiewomma

organizeitall said:


> Nordstrom SAs got access to the lookbooks today! Does anyone have intel?


Omgomgomg. I need intel. Getting NAS intel and then getting chatty about that intel here with my favorite fellow-intel-loving-friend-strangers is my preferred mental escape during June/July.


----------



## Fashion is Art

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.
> 
> My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.
> 
> I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.
> 
> I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.



Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Fashion is Art

Hi that video (the mom edit) was great and I agree it’s good to think at out what stands the test of time.    I also agree re the fabrics and was one of the people last year who was advocating for not buying the polyester.  natural fibers are so much nicer to wear and the manufacturers should not be trying to get away with selling expensive jackets and shirts in polyester.

This year I will not be traveling to the US until November so will miss the sale but I will still enjoy coming on here and hearing about all your great finds.  

I’ve shopped the sale every year since 2010 and the two main categories  that I still have, or used until they were worn out are boots/shoes and jeans 

Boots and shoes both Aquatalia and Stuart Weitzman.  Nordstrom I am so disappointed that you have stopped doing the narrow width in the Stuart Weitzman shoes 

Jeans both Frame and AG, I got the AG ex boyfriend last year and wear them all the time.  Hopefully they will have a good selection for you all this year.  Last year they had a lot of skinny jeans which were already out of style.  Check out the material in the jeans.  Any less than 98% cotton will not hold its shape or wear very well.

I have bought and worn basic cotton tops by Carlson which were great and washed really well. I bought one rails shirt and love it.  I live in Ireland so buy my sweaters and coats here but good quality sweaters are probably a great purchase with that level of discount.  

Happy shopping ladies...


----------



## bunnylou

The Veronica Beard Elise Slide Sandals that were an NAS item last year are on deeper discount at The Rack. (Saw the VB shoes Rose Hayes posted, which is what led me to peek at NR. )


----------



## titania029

I looked at my closet to see what I have from past years' sale, 3 pairs of boots, 3 dresses, 3 pairs of jeans, and one sweater hoodie jacket. My staples for this sale are now underwear, beauty products, and Wit & Wisdom jeans since I'm short. I end up buying other things due to this thread.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> I looked at my closet to see what I have from past years' sale, 3 pairs of boots, 3 dresses, 3 pairs of jeans, and one sweater hoodie jacket. My staples for this sale are now underwear, beauty products, and Wit & Wisdom jeans since I'm short. I end up buying other things due to this thread.


That is such a nice even spread across genres! I started looking and see a lot of accessories actually… cashmere scarf, sunnies, a couple watches, some jewelry. Shoes: back in the day I got several pairs of Frye boots but I don’t have them now (wore them for many years though). Recent year shows are two pairs of p448s (both high tops… the zebra from a couple years and the gorgeous black glitter from last year that I wear all the time…. Y’all made me buy them and you were right… even better in person and shockingly neutral!) I have a high top sneaker problem. I’m becoming a sneaker head!!!!


----------



## NatFree

lovemyrescues said:


> Message her for the newsletter.


Who & what address do we message for the newsletter? Is it open to anyone?


----------



## lovemyrescues

NatFree said:


> Who & what address do we message for the newsletter? Is it open to anyone?


Do an internet search on Rose Hayes also on Instagram to find her.


----------



## chloethelovely

My anniversary "finds" that I still have are accessories, but that's also because my weight and body shape have changed dramatically over the years.  There are always great deals on Bony Levy (I have collected a number of the diamond bangles), and I buy a new pair of weatherproof booties every couple of years.  This year, I need an entirely new wardrobe.  I will be specifically looking for jeans, blazers, bras and panties, and workout wear. I also have had good luck with Lafayette 148 NY, Eileen Fisher, and Vince pieces.


----------



## Lily's Mom

It was pretty interesting taking the look back challenge.  I searched through my purchase history for the past five years and I definitely need to be more careful about the sweaters/tops I purchase.  Many have not survived.  I did notice the coats are something I definitely hold onto and get great use out of.  I have a couple of Barbour coats and a few North Face that I have worn a lot over the years and still look great.  I noticed a couple of Halogen coat purchases I forgot about that I ended up getting rid of.  Although I do have a couple of their leather jackets that I am still trying to fit back into.  I purchased a number of shoes/boots/slippers which I still have except for two pairs I wore out.  Seem to like Munro, Blondo and Ugg.  Love the Minnetonka slippers I bought a couple of years ago, I still wear them all the time even over the Uggs.  I also still have all the Barefoot Dreams I've purchased for home, dog and me.  I don't need a lot of clothes this year but would like to upgrade to a few quality pieces.  Really love the Aquatalia boots Rose Hayes posted but will depend on the heel size.   I can't seem to do anything over 2 inches.  Glad to hear P448's are so comfy they are also on my list.  Also hoping they have MoccaMaster in the sale.  I don't know if I was dreaming that it was going to be offered or if I read it.  My list always grows the closer it gets to the sale.  I think this exercise will help going forward.


----------



## JoesGirl

I’ve gone through and love my Clare V purchases for long weekend bags.  I’ve returned some Zella wool blend cardigans from a couple of years ago that I DEEPLY regret.  I usually end up with a cashmere sweater each year.  I have heard the P448’s are uncomfortable.  Is that not the case?


----------



## titania029

buggiewomma said:


> That is such a nice even spread across genres! I started looking and see a lot of accessories actually… cashmere scarf, sunnies, a couple watches, some jewelry. Shoes: back in the day I got several pairs of Frye boots but I don’t have them now (wore them for many years though). Recent year shows are two pairs of p448s (both high tops… the zebra from a couple years and the gorgeous black glitter from last year that I wear all the time…. Y’all made me buy them and you were right… even better in person and shockingly neutral!) I have a high top sneaker problem. I’m becoming a sneaker head!!!!



Just reading this made me think I missed out on some high tops, lol!

Now that you mention about accessories, I forgot my favorite necklace (Kendra Scott) was a random Anniversary Sale find.


----------



## chloethelovely

Ok.  We are 9 days out from the official preview day.  Where are the major leaks????


----------



## bunnylou

chloethelovely said:


> Ok.  We are 9 days out from the official preview day.  Where are the major leaks????



Right? We need plenty of time to make a list, edit that list 40 times, order stuff online at launch, then see some of the items in store and realize what you ordered online won’t work but other stuff will, then wait for the initial orders to arrive so you can make returns, then read about what people are finding on here and ordering those items instead, then stalk certain sold out items that you didn’t think you wanted but now you REALLY need them because of course you do, then once the sale is finished you look at your haul and realize maybe one thing was on that list you spent so much time putting together.

Come on, spoilers, let’s do this!


----------



## KathrynS

Does anyone have an SA in Chicago? I still have never had one and I spend a decent amount; seems like someone should get credit.


----------



## Cculp1

JoesGirl said:


> I’ve gone through and love my Clare V purchases for long weekend bags.  I’ve returned some Zella wool blend cardigans from a couple of years ago that I DEEPLY regret.  I usually end up with a cashmere sweater each year.  I have heard the P448’s are uncomfortable.  Is that not the case?


I love P448s. Have 4 pair I think…


----------



## StacyLynn624

Thank you all. ❤️

I just cleaned out my closet & I hope no one needs XS Bliss Panties, because I need to replace a bunch.

I still have a lot of NAS stuff. I do not need any shoes or clothes outside of panties and 2 feather bras. So it looks like heavy beauty for me this year. I can’t wait to see preview!


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> I’ve gone through and love my Clare V purchases for long weekend bags.  I’ve returned some Zella wool blend cardigans from a couple of years ago that I DEEPLY regret.  I usually end up with a cashmere sweater each year.  I have heard the P448’s are uncomfortable.  Is that not the case?


That is not the case! So comfortable right out of the box. Unless there is a specific need you have like super supportive arches or something, I can’t imagine them being more comfortable. Some rogue p448 hater out there is trying to undermine you!


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> Right? We need plenty of time to make a list, edit that list 40 times, order stuff online at launch, then see some of the items in store and realize what you ordered online won’t work but other stuff will, then wait for the initial orders to arrive so you can make returns, then read about what people are finding on here and ordering those items instead, then stalk certain sold out items that you didn’t think you wanted but now you REALLY need them because of course you do, then once the sale is finished you look at your haul and realize maybe one thing was on that list you spent so much time putting together.
> 
> Come on, spoilers, let’s do this!


This has me giggling so hard. Isn’t it great when you’ve finally been around long enough to know the routine?


----------



## ddrgirlie

buggiewomma said:


> That is not the case! So comfortable right out of the box. Unless there is a specific need you have like super supportive arches or something, I can’t imagine them being more comfortable. Some rogue p448 hater out there is trying to undermine you!


I have golden goose and P448s. I also have slightly wide feet. I much much prefer the P448s over golden goose.


----------



## JoesGirl

buggiewomma said:


> That is not the case! So comfortable right out of the box. Unless there is a specific need you have like super supportive arches or something, I can’t imagine them being more comfortable. Some rogue p448 hater out there is trying to undermine you!



I will definitely have to try then! I love sneakers and my go to are white converse bur have some Vince and Veronica Beard.  Tried GG but did not find them comfortable at all.


----------



## KGracr22

nikki626 said:


> Do you ladies follow the mom edit, one of them posted this video and I thought  it was interesting and mostly true on her thoughts of the sale and what has stood the test of time in her closet



This is mostly true for me I just went back through my past purchases and the items with blends, patterns and bold colors are the ones returned or haven't lasted. There are so many cute items that I think will work but they just sit in my closet unworn. I kinda apply this to most sales or discount stores, if it's on sale it means it's been sitting there and others have passed on it or returned it. That blouse I like doesn't need a twin in a color that's not already in my closet.

The items that have stayed around are 100% cashmere or wool sweaters, the occasional coat or jacket in a classic color, underwear/ bras, pillows and blankets, beauty items I need refills of, the upgraded beauty tools.

None of the shoes have ever worked out besides an occasional trainer.

A lot of this is the hunt, we know these items will sell out and see others want them so we jump on it but in my case that item often sits in my closet with tags still on it or gets returned towards the end when the shine wears off the sale (hence seeing so many items pop back in stock)

This video was a good kick to remind myself that I really don't need that much and unless it's something I can see myself wearing for a long time I really don't need it.


----------



## buggiewomma

ddrgirlie said:


> I have golden goose and P448s. I also have slightly wide feet. I much much prefer the P448s over golden goose.


I agree. I have both and, for me, p448 are more comfortable. I still love GG when I can get a good deal…. I feel like your feet need to be the exact right shape for them (they fit me well), but less forgiving than other luxury Italian shoe brands (like p448).


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I'm doing that thing I do where I buy all these great things on sale in June and then when this sale comes around.  I'm hoping to get some perfume this year, maybe some jeans and work tops.  I'd like a great pair of work sandals.
I have a good amount of items from many years ago that I still have not worn so I need to be practical this year.


----------



## KGracr22

I think we also need to remember that designers are making these items exclusively to go on sale. They're not full price so hy would the designer put forth full price style or quality. Yes some items are worth it but others are those items we would have seen for 40-60% off eventually. Most of these items are heavily discounted 2 months after the sale. I guess a good litmus test is to ask yourself if you're going to buy it at full price and would it be something you'd buy at first sight. If you question it ask why, will it work with your existing wardrobe, will you have to buy a new items to make the outfit work? Like I love my burgundy All Saints leather jacket but i don't' have a lot items to pair it with, but the black one is universal.


----------



## Suzzeee

I’ve been shopping this sale for ages and while I’ve had my share of misses, I’ve scored some all time faves here too!  My fave leather jacket for one…super high quality and wasn’t cheap even at the sale price but worth every penny …Classiques brand. My Sofft cage wedges from a few years ago…I’ve worn the heck out of the black ones. My 2 Burberry wraps…remember when they always had one in the sale!  Those huge thin cashmere scarves that were sooo soft and inexpensive. My fave black Gucci sunnies came from the sale and I use my Clare V camo bag from a few years ago all the time.  And boots..back in the day they were sooo good!  I still wear a pair of Aquatalia black ones and my Vera Wang Moto boots will last forever. I also loved the cute fashion scarves and still have quite a few pieces of costume jewelry…I used to always pick up Mars & Valentine pieces and Alexis Bittar as well. The past 2-3 years, I’ve mostly stocked up on beauty stuff tho…they always have a few good deals on stuff I always use.


----------



## bunnylou

Read somewhere that Icons can go in from June 22-28 to preview the lookbook with an SA. Has anyone heard of this?

Also would love recommendations for SAs at The Grove in Los Angeles! Think that’s usually a decently-stocked NAS location, but am open to other suggestions.


----------



## AshJs3

I got a Burberry scarf from the sale years ago and I could kick myself for selling it. One of my other faves is also a pair of Burberry booties that I got 6 or 7 years ago. I haven't worn them in a while, I need to break them out this fall.


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> Read somewhere that Icons can go in from June 22-28 to preview the lookbook with an SA. Has anyone heard of this?
> 
> Also would love recommendations for SAs at The Grove in Los Angeles! Think that’s usually a decently-stocked NAS location, but am open to other suggestions.


Oooooh good intel!
Come on icons… this is your chance to make a difference!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

bunnylou said:


> Read somewhere that Icons can go in from June 22-28 to preview the lookbook with an SA. Has anyone heard of this?



I don't have a store in my state so I am hoping to rely on all the generous people who post previews and sneaky peeks here.


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Oooooh good intel!
> Come on icons… this is your chance to make a difference!


I was not told this.


----------



## bunnylou

lovemyrescues said:


> I was not told this.



I’m also an Icon and haven’t heard anything. Think it was a personal stylist on IG or something booking appts to view the lookbook with her clients. (I was hunting for some intel.)

Crossing fingers someone sneaks a few images for us. Just a little taste? We’re nice!


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> I was not told this.


Well shoot! I’m miffed on your behalf. Special treatment for only some icons is not cool. Hopefully we shall all be blessed with blurry PDFs imminently.


----------



## KathrynS

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					www.tiktok.com
				



Finally something!


----------



## KGracr22

KathrynS said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something!


I don’t know if it was the lighting but I felt like I was looking at a clearance section at the rack. Some of the patterns and items looked low quality. Those leather pants are creeping me out (if anyone watches housewives the Ugly Leather Pants line is echoing in my head) Looking forward to the catalog in hopes of better lighting and styling. nice that she posted something though


----------



## StacyLynn624

Well, I already see some Charlotte Tilbury I want and that NuFace. 

On top of replacing a weeks worth of Bliss Panties and 2 feathers bras, I’m going to get some more True & Co bras. Y’all talked about those last year & I didn’t get any. Then I saw them 40% off last fall and bought 2 after I had a surgery to remove a fibroid from my boob. I love those things! I sleep in them. They are so comfy. I bought the Target one, but it doesn’t stretch as much. So I’m going to get 2 more of those.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Also, can we talk about Free People? I see all of this FP stuff, and it’s so cute, but I’m tiny & can’t wear it. All of these influencers size down in FP, and I’m already an XS. I can’t size down. It’s annoying. Like they have a super cute king sleeve tee/tunic that I love, but I tried it on and it was HUGE. If your going to make oversized clothing, make an XXS.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Sorry, I can’t think in one post anymore.

I have the Beauty Daily Deals. I wasn’t really impressed with it. I can’t remember off the top of my head, but I will post that info when I can get on my computer.

other than that, they haven’t released much to affiliates.


----------



## AshJs3

Saw the Donna Karan 3 pack deodorant is back! I know it was out of stock everywhere last summer that led to a panic that it was being discontinued, but it was just a supply chain issue. It's the best!


----------



## Lily's Mom

AshJs3 said:


> Saw the Donna Karan 3 pack deodorant is back! I know it was out of stock everywhere last summer that led to a panic that it was being discontinued, but it was just a supply chain issue. It's the best!


I am going to try it this year.  When an item comes highly recommended in this thread (and it's something I can actually use) I buy it.  I remember members recommending a blanket (material was like the bliss throws) that Nordstrom no longer carries.  It has been one of my favorite purchases and is on my bed right now.


----------



## buggiewomma

KathrynS said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something!


So fun to get something. Thank you!! Nothing I’m super interested in only because it was too fast for me to really see much, but exciting nonetheless. Also heard the “literally obsessed,” which always cracks me up in these videos…. And we could have a drinking game with the number of uses of the word “amazing.”


----------



## KGracr22

buggiewomma said:


> So fun to get something. Thank you!! Nothing I’m super interested in only because it was too fast for me to really see much, but exciting nonetheless. Also heard the “literally obsessed,” which always cracks me up in these videos…. And we could have a drinking game with the number of uses of the word “amazing.”


Can we add “I get so many compliments!” I cringe when I hear/ see that in reviews


----------



## buggiewomma

KGracr22 said:


> Can we add “I get so many compliments!” I cringe when I hear/ see that in reviews


Yes! Shameless.


----------



## JoesGirl

I will say the brown suede boots in Roses last newsletter are mine!


----------



## buggiewomma

StacyLynn624 said:


> Also, can we talk about Free People? I see all of this FP stuff, and it’s so cute, but I’m tiny & can’t wear it. All of these influencers size down in FP, and I’m already an XS. I can’t size down. It’s annoying. Like they have a super cute king sleeve tee/tunic that I love, but I tried it on and it was HUGE. If your going to make oversized clothing, make an XXS.


Honestly, I’m typically a M and the XS is almost always too big on me too. It’s annoying!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

JoesGirl said:


> I will say the brown suede boots in Roses last newsletter are mine!



What brand are they?


----------



## jay_que_lyn

Lily's Mom said:


> Hi to everyone - thanks to the member who started this thread.  Was hoping it would pop up soon and there it was!  Always excited for the preview, the wish lists and then the actual shopping.  Always love the shared ideas and feedback this forum provides.   I can say that I actually enjoyed/wore almost all of what I bought last year except for a blouse and a madewell sweater.  My favorites that received a lot of wear were the Munro Finley Booties and the North Face Ancha Hooded Waterproof Parka.  Also really liked the Oribe Gold Lust shampoo/conditioner set.  Really did well for my hair and lasted forever.  Not sure what I'll end up with this year.  I'm starting to make a list and so far I know I need a nice wool coat.




i jut ordered a wool wrap coat from Saks designer sale.. you might want to check them out... i think it was originally $900 i picked up for $330ish...


----------



## JoesGirl

lilmountaingirl said:


> What brand are they?


It didn’t say but they are sure cute.  I’m hoping they are good quality.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something!


Let us know if she posts more intel


----------



## Lily's Mom

jay_que_lyn said:


> i jut ordered a wool wrap coat from Saks designer sale.. you might want to check them out... i think it was originally $900 i picked up for $330ish...


Thank you for sharing - I will have to take a look.  Glad you got such a great deal!


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anybody know if they are having any 10 point or triple point days during the sale?


----------



## sabrunka

Howdy all! Its that one time per year I venture back to TPF! I dont need anything this year, I recently did an overhaul on my closet with items from Sezane.  I probably will just buy some hanky panky thongs.

I still laugh at how excited I was for that beige Reiss trench last year, and it was so bad. I ended up getting a beautiful wool trench from Banana Republic, much better!


----------



## KathrynS

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					www.tiktok.com
				








__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com


Thank you!!


----------



## lovemyrescues




----------



## bunnylou

Ordered the Veronica Beard slides from last year’s NAS from The Rack and they arrived labeled as VB’s Elise slides and had price tags for the VB slides but the tag sewn onto the shoes read Steve Madden. Was this a thing last year? I don’t remember, but it’s definitely weird!







Edit: found the SM shoes online that are in this bag. Ugh. Gonna be a fun return!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Thanks to those who are finding and posting Intel! Loovvveee it!  Although I laugh at how everyone is acting like it's a huge secret but none of them seem worried about losing their jobs.  But I'd much rather see this sort of push than the heavy influencer push.  I'm here for it!


----------



## Lisab68

KathrynS said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something!


I can’t view this TikTok video. I can see the others posted in this thread but not this one. Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## paige0809

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thanks to those who are finding and posting Intel! Loovvveee it!  Although I laugh at how everyone is acting like it's a huge secret but none of them seem worried about losing their jobs.  But I'd much rather see this sort of push than the heavy influencer push.  I'm here for it!


Same!!!! I am loving the stylists getting creative and getting the credit!!! Hopefully they get some new customers  out of it! I am for sure now following several of them! A refreshing take from the normal influencer push!

Also thanks everyone for posting all these tik toks for us that haven’t joined that platform yet!!


----------



## paige0809

Lisab68 said:


> I can’t view this TikTok video. I can see the others posted in this thread but not this one. Anyone else having trouble?


Oh I could see it and now I can’t. Looks like it was taken down. Wonder if they got in trouble? That makes me sad as these videos are so fun and creative!


----------



## Lisab68

paige0809 said:


> Oh I could see it and now I can’t. Looks like it was taken down. Wonder if they got in trouble? That makes me sad as these videos are so fun and creative!


That’s what I was thinking.


----------



## KGracr22

bunnylou said:


> Ordered the Veronica Beard slides from last year’s NAS from The Rack and they arrived labeled as VB’s Elise slides and had price tags for the VB slides but the tag sewn onto the shoes read Steve Madden. Was this a thing last year? I don’t remember, but it’s definitely weird!


Are they the same or are they these: Steve Madden looks like they make a similar style https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/ste...=seo_shopping&utm_channel=low_nd_seo_shopping


----------



## KathrynS

Lisab68 said:


> I can’t view this TikTok video. I can see the others posted in this thread but not this one. Anyone else having trouble?


Looks like she took it down.


----------



## bunnylou

KGracr22 said:


> Are they the same or are they these: Steve Madden looks like they make a similar style https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/ste...=seo_shopping&utm_channel=low_nd_seo_shopping



Yep! Those are the shoes I received. Going to do some returns this weekend, so hopefully this won’t cause any issues.


----------



## Laurenleigh

JoesGirl said:


> It didn’t say but they are sure cute.  I’m hoping they are good quality.


I don’t have any intel on those, but I scored a REALLY similar pair at Nordstrom Rack about a year ago. They’re a teeny bit taller than the ones Rose posted but they’re made by Vince and they’re divine!


----------



## lovemyrescues

lilmountaingirl said:


> What brand are they?


AQUATALIA


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lovemyrescues said:


> AQUATALIA


Appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## yljones77

Michelle1x said:


> Does anybody know if they are having any 10 point or triple point days during the sale?


None at this time - will need to use your double point days!


----------



## KGracr22

Did you all see the newest newsletter she mentions those heels aren’t online nor in the look book. Is this a new concept?


----------



## Susies7

StacyLynn624 said:


> Well, I already see some Charlotte Tilbury I want and that NuFace.
> 
> On top of replacing a weeks worth of Bliss Panties and 2 feathers bras, I’m going to get some more True & Co bras. Y’all talked about those last year & I didn’t get any. Then I saw them 40% off last fall and bought 2 after I had a surgery to remove a fibroid from my boob. I love those things! I sleep in them. They are so comfy. I bought the Target one, but it doesn’t stretch as much. So I’m going to get 2 more of those.


They carry the True & Co bras at Target as well, when your pricing.


----------



## Susies7

KGracr22 said:


> Did you all see the newest newsletter she mentions those heels aren’t online nor in the look book. Is this a new concept?


No, Rose shows things before they get posted online, so you need to contact her if you want them. Frequently the stuff she promotes sells out quickly


----------



## spartanwoman

Saw my SA yesterday. She says from what she has seen, this years sale looks very similar to last years items. I am planning to stock up on the usual beauty stuff like the Olaplex set which i think will have the #3, #4, #5 and #6 in it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Does anyone know if the Solawave Wand is going to be part of NAS this year? TIA!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Susies7 said:


> No, Rose shows things before they get posted online, so you need to contact her if you want them. Frequently the stuff she promotes sells out quickly


I want to know who makes that green hobo bag she posted that will be part of the NSALE!


----------



## KathrynS

Susies7 said:


> They carry the True & Co bras at Target as well, when your pricing.


Not the true body lift ones, just the regular.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Susies7 said:


> They carry the True & Co bras at Target as well, when your pricing.



Yeah, i have both and don’t like the Target versions. They don’t stretch as much as the regular ones & it makes them harder to get on, IMO. They’re close, but not exact.


----------



## lyoness

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Does anyone know if the Solawave Wand is going to be part of NAS this year? TIA!


I don't know if it's going to be included in the  Nordies sale, but it is currently on special at the website for Tameron Hall's show.









						SolaWave | Solawave Deals | Tam Fam Deals
					

SolaWave is a multifunctional tool and product line dedicated to bringing holistic beauty to the market.




					tamfamdeals.com


----------



## Luv2Shop1

lyoness said:


> I don't know if it's going to be included in the  Nordies sale, but it is currently on special at the website for Tameron Hall's show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SolaWave | Solawave Deals | Tam Fam Deals
> 
> 
> SolaWave is a multifunctional tool and product line dedicated to bringing holistic beauty to the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamfamdeals.com



Wow! Thank you for the tip! I’m going to buy it now!


----------



## nikki626

sabrunka said:


> Howdy all! Its that one time per year I venture back to TPF! I dont need anything this year, I recently did an overhaul on my closet with items from Sezane.  I probably will just buy some hanky panky thongs.
> 
> I still laugh at how excited I was for that beige Reiss trench last year, and it was so bad. I ended up getting a beautiful wool trench from Banana Republic, much better!



I always like to look through the Sezane website and what people are wearing on youtube however their items are cut small for me, however always so cute.

I have been hitting up all the Jcrew sales and got a few cute summer dresses.

Not sure what Im looking for in the sale, some PJ's, some tanks - the ones I wear under sweaters, the olaplex set.  Maybe if they have a Dyson set for their straightener..  Does anyone have it, do you like it. I have the blow dryer that I offset the price with points


----------



## nikki626

What do you ladies think of the slip pillowcases.. Do you have them and use them, how do they hold up over time and washes?


----------



## JoesGirl

nikki626 said:


> What do you ladies think of the slip pillowcases.. Do you have them and use them, how do they hold up over time and washes?


I bought a pair a year or two ago.  Mine is like new.  I love it and plan on buying the king size this year.  I will say the cover belonging to my husband “died” shortly after purchase.  I feel it’s due to facial hair?! I don’t know, he’s so rough on things, I let him know he’s no longer allowed.    I wash on gentle and dry on the same and mine is still in mint condition.


----------



## titania029

JoesGirl said:


> I bought a pair a year or two ago.  Mine is like new.  I love it and plan on buying the king size this year.  I will say the cover belonging to my husband “died” shortly after purchase.  I feel it’s due to facial hair?! I don’t know, he’s so rough on things, I let him know he’s no longer allowed.    I wash on gentle and dry on the same and mine is still in mint condition.



I don't have the Slip ones, but I know what you mean about pillow cases with husbands though. All of my pillow cases look nice, husband's not so much...


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> I bought a pair a year or two ago.  Mine is like new.  I love it and plan on buying the king size this year.  I will say the cover belonging to my husband “died” shortly after purchase.  I feel it’s due to facial hair?! I don’t know, he’s so rough on things, I let him know he’s no longer allowed.    I wash on gentle and dry on the same and mine is still in mint condition.



Thank you, maybe I will treat myself.  !! My husband is rough on things too and one of his pillows always ends up on the floor at some point during the night.  He has facial hair as well


----------



## KathrynS

Asia Milia on TikTok
					

La Mer on a PLATTER! My future husband gonna have to come so heavy because I want to wake up to this  #nordstrom #nordstromanniversarysale #beautytok #lamer #augustinusbader #nars #jomalone #skincare #osea #nordstrombeauty




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> What do you ladies think of the slip pillowcases.. Do you have them and use them, how do they hold up over time and washes?



All these husband w/beat up slip pillowcase stories reminded me: I have a heavy buckwheat pillow, and every morning my husband heaves it onto the floor so he can make the bed. I expected the pillowcase to look ratty at this point but somehow it’s still perfect!


----------



## Lily's Mom

nikki626 said:


> What do you ladies think of the slip pillowcases.. Do you have them and use them, how do they hold up over time and washes?


I have had the slip silk pillowcases since 2016.  When I first bought them I washed them on delicate and would hang them to dry.  Now after washing I just throw them in the dryer on light and they come out fine too.  They are still beautiful and are my favorite pillowcases.  I do plan to purchase another pair this year because the anniversary sale price is worth it.


----------



## Lily's Mom

lovemyrescues said:


> I want to know who makes that green hobo bag she posted that will be part of the NSALE!


It looks like an All Saints - There is one that looks just like it on Nordstrom's website for $379.00.  That would be quite a deal if it is.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> It looks like an All Saints - There is one that looks just like it on Nordstrom's website for $379.00.  That would be quite a deal if it is.


Ohh thanks.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> It looks like an All Saints - There is one that looks just like it on Nordstrom's website for $379.00.  That would be quite a deal if it is.


By the way not Nsale but I bought this and it is great in person. All saints bag


----------



## nikki626

Lily's Mom said:


> I have had the slip silk pillowcases since 2016.  When I first bought them I washed them on delicate and would hang them to dry.  Now after washing I just throw them in the dryer on light and they come out fine too.  They are still beautiful and are my favorite pillowcases.  I do plan to purchase another pair this year because the anniversary sale price is worth it.



thank you!!!!. I will put them on my sale wish list


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> It looks like an All Saints - There is one that looks just like it on Nordstrom's website for $379.00.  That would be quite a deal if it is.


My SA confirmed you are correct. I need to see it in person.


----------



## KGracr22

lovemyrescues said:


> My SA confirmed you are correct. I need to see it in person.


I have it in burgundy it's a great bag, a bit stiff, the leather is thick but it's a good addition to any wardrobe


----------



## lovemyrescues

KGracr22 said:


> I have it in burgundy it's a great bag, a bit stiff, the leather is thick but it's a good addition to any wardrobe


Thanks I’ll check it out in person. I just want to get a few special items. I have everything I need right now really.


----------



## carolinemm

I’m so surprised how limited the sneak peeks are given that preview is in 6 days!!! I missed the first tiktok video and some of the others just go so fast my head spins. Went into the store today and no one had any intel


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bunnylou said:


> Read somewhere that Icons can go in from June 22-28 to preview the lookbook with an SA. Has anyone heard of this?
> 
> Also would love recommendations for SAs at The Grove in Los Angeles! Think that’s usually a decently-stocked NAS location, but am open to other suggestions.



I went in ahead of the sale last year to see the look book and it was a waste of time because it was the same as the on-line preview on June 29.  I'm working with an SA from the Topanga store, they seem to have the highest inventory and free parking


----------



## SoCalGal2016

KGracr22 said:


> I think we also need to remember that designers are making these items exclusively to go on sale. They're not full price so hy would the designer put forth full price style or quality. Yes some items are worth it but others are those items we would have seen for 40-60% off eventually. Most of these items are heavily discounted 2 months after the sale. I guess a good litmus test is to ask yourself if you're going to buy it at full price and would it be something you'd buy at first sight. If you question it ask why, will it work with your existing wardrobe, will you have to buy a new items to make the outfit work? Like I love my burgundy All Saints leather jacket but i don't' have a lot items to pair it with, but the black one is universal.



I really love the  Longchamp Le Pliage Neo 18-Inch Nylon Travel Bag I bought last year, but the material seems thinner than my other Longchamps bags, so I think it was made for the anniversary sale.

I'm also a fan of Kendra Scott and hope they bring that line back this year.


----------



## organizeitall

Some shoes!


----------



## JoesGirl

Wooohoooo! We got some sneaks!!!!!


----------



## organizeitall

A few more


----------



## JoesGirl

Love the Paul Green Newbury!


----------



## buggiewomma

I love those AGL Nora booties in the lighter color with the animal print heel. So chic and so not something I need. I hope they stay in stock for awhile… if they start selling out the first day then the “compulsive stalker” part of my brain will boot up. Which, as we’ve discussed (and experienced) is never good.


----------



## titania029

I forgot I also have the Longchamp expandable tote from prior years. That was a good purchase, although I rarely use the expandable feature.

Those shoes!


----------



## nikki626

organizeitall said:


> Some shoes!



I like that chunky loafers are back.. All things 90's nowadays!!!


----------



## Susies7

Past years Nordstrom Anniversary shoes, those light beige boots were extremely hard to get about 10 years ago or so!


----------



## buggiewomma

Susies7 said:


> Past years Nordstrom Anniversary shoes, those light beige boots were extremely hard to get about 10 years ago or so!


Omgosh I love this collection!!


----------



## Landra

nikki626 said:


> What do you ladies think of the slip pillowcases.. Do you have them and use them, how do they hold up over time and washes?


I prefer the blissy. I’ve had nothing but problems with the silk .


----------



## samaelx

I was in my local store today to have alterations done and a small catalog was out.  I will try and figure out how to post pictures


----------



## samaelx

Clothing


----------



## samaelx

Denim and juniors


----------



## samaelx

Shoes, beauty and home


----------



## samaelx

Kids and mens


----------



## titania029

Thank you!


----------



## buggiewomma

samaelx said:


> I was in my local store today to have alterations done and a small catalog was out.  I will try and figure out how to post pictures


Thanks this is very much appreciated!


----------



## nikki626

samaelx said:


> Shoes, beauty and home



Thanks for sharing!
Defiantly into Paula's Choice exfoliator and yeah Olaplex!!

Are over the knee boots still in style.  Last year I got the Vagabond boots that were in the sale.  I wore them a few times but they were so heavy when I walked around that I stopped wearing them.  They are in a pile to go off to Thread-up


----------



## princsskmm

nikki626 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> Defiantly into Paula's Choice exfoliator and yeah Olaplex!!
> 
> Are over the knee boots still in style.  Last year I got the Vagabond boots that were in the sale.  I wore them a few times but they were so heavy when I walked around that I stopped wearing them.  They are in a pile to go off to Thread-up


Looks like they may have shrank the down the Olaplex Bond maintenance size. Last year it was bigger like the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## jennlt

princsskmm said:


> Looks like they may have shrank the down the Olaplex Bond maintenance size. Last year it was bigger like the shampoo and conditioner.


I noticed that, too. That makes it a pass for me this year because I use more of the No.3 Hair Perfector than the shampoo and conditioner. It would be perfect for me if it were shampoo, conditioner and 2 bottles of the 8.5 oz .Hair Perfector.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I remember there were some really good beauty deals last year, I hope they have similar offers! I usually stock up on Kate Sommerville  ExfoliKate and Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta peels during the sale. I could also use Moroccanoil and Oliplex. Fingers crossed!


----------



## toujours*chic

Thank you samaelx!!


----------



## buggiewomma

Okay. I believe I have identified the longest lasting NAS piece in my closet. I bought this leather jacket in either 2002 or 2003 and I still have it and wear it. Such soft leather and the ribbed sweater knit waist, sleeve cuffs and turtleneck are soooo comfy and oddly timeless (?!). I just found it currently on eBay and took a screenshot. If I have some time I’ll take a pic of the real thing on me so that y’all actually believe that I’m cool and stylish and not reeeeeally out of touch. I swear I look good in it even now!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

samaelx said:


> Clothing


 I have been wanting one of these Cult Gaia clutches…but of course I don’t need it


----------



## cmm62

I’m very excited to see Mini Boden in the sale! Hoping to get a pair of Mother jeans for myself and Veronica beard items


----------



## SoCalGal2016

JoesGirl said:


> Love the Paul Green Newbury!



They remind me of the Vince Henderson from 2020. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-h...tes&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=38txZ*Srpgg


----------



## StacyLynn624

Last year, the Olaplex was $89 & the bottles were all the same size.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

buggiewomma said:


> Okay. I believe I have identified the longest lasting NAS piece in my closet. I bought this leather jacket in either 2002 or 2003 and I still have it and wear it. Such soft leather and the ribbed sweater knit waist, sleeve cuffs and turtleneck are soooo comfy and oddly timeless (?!). I just found it currently on eBay and took a screenshot. If I have some time I’ll take a pic of the real thing on me so that y’all actually believe that I’m cool and stylish and not reeeeeally out of touch. I swear I look good in it even now!!
> 
> View attachment 5433723


The longest lasting piece in my closet is the Lewit leather jacket I bought in 2018 from Sterling in the North Carolina Nordstrom. It still looks brand new!    https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lewit-leather-moto-jacket/4867583?siteid=OHlcvPYhHQM-p8DnLmfUfNt4zL__72aOGQ&origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women&color=burgundy stem&utm_source=rakuten&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=OHlcvPYhHQM&utm_content=1&utm_term=1094554&utm_channel=low_nd_affiliates&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=OHlcvPYhHQM

The All Saints Dalby jackets I bought in the 2020 anniversary sale did not hold up as well   The leather really stretched out.... they seem to be in the sale every year.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-dalby-leather-biker-jacket/5612769?utm_source=email&utm_medium=transaction&utm_campaign=T200OrdCfm_110720_product_img1&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&sp_source=email&sp_medium=transaction&sp_campaign=T200OrdCfm_110720_productimg1


----------



## buggiewomma

SoCalGal2016 said:


> The longest lasting piece in my closet is the Lewit leather jacket I bought in 2018 from Sterling in the North Carolina Nordstrom. It still looks brand new!    https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lewit-leather-moto-jacket/4867583?siteid=OHlcvPYhHQM-p8DnLmfUfNt4zL__72aOGQ&origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women&color=burgundy stem&utm_source=rakuten&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=OHlcvPYhHQM&utm_content=1&utm_term=1094554&utm_channel=low_nd_affiliates&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=OHlcvPYhHQM
> 
> The All Saints Dalby jackets I bought in the 2020 anniversary sale did not hold up as well   The leather really stretched out.... they seem to be in the sale every year.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-dalby-leather-biker-jacket/5612769?utm_source=email&utm_medium=transaction&utm_campaign=T200OrdCfm_110720_product_img1&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&sp_source=email&sp_medium=transaction&sp_campaign=T200OrdCfm_110720_productimg1


I remember that 2018 jacket! (Perhaps I stalked it and it’s ingrained in my memory??). It’s so pretty, I loved it back then and love it now. 
I bet a lot of longest lasting are leather jackets… and maybe jewelry/watches?


----------



## llogie

My Vince Henderson boots have kept up really well.  Well I guess I haven’t worn boots as much these last two years with so much staying at home.  I’ll be looking for cute slip-ons.

I might see if Mother jeans are worth the price. Lots of the tops shown in the jeans page are super cute.


----------



## nikki626

llogie said:


> My Vince Henderson boots have kept up really well.  Well I guess I haven’t worn boots as much these last two years with so much staying at home.  I’ll be looking for cute slip-ons.
> 
> I might see if Mother jeans are worth the price. Lots of the tops shown in the jeans page are super cute.



I have two pair of mother jeans and they are my favorite.  They have just enough stretch..They never stretch out, somehow they are comfy always. I don't normally spend that much on jeans but I wear them both at least once a week. I sit at my computer as I work from home


----------



## Susies7

Here’s a pic of my favorite Anniversary Jackets.  It was nice when Burberry contributed a few items


----------



## NatFree

lovemyrescues said:


> Do an internet search on Rose Hayes also on Instagram to find her.


Thank you!


----------



## KGracr22

llogie said:


> My Vince Henderson boots have kept up really well.  Well I guess I haven’t worn boots as much these last two years with so much staying at home.  I’ll be looking for cute slip-ons.
> 
> I might see if Mother jeans are worth the price. Lots of the tops shown in the jeans page are super cute.


I just tried on a bunch of Mother jeans, they are very comfy and fit great I just couldn't get over the "M"s stitched into the back pockets, just kinda ruins the style for me. I did order Rag & Bone jeans and they were the same comfort and fit with more of a timeless look, lot's are on sale right now at Nordies or extra 25% off on the R&B website. They are also the perfect length (I'm 5'6") the Mother jeans ran long


----------



## Lisab68

Susies7 said:


> Here’s a pic of my favorite Anniversary Jackets.  It was nice when Burberry contributed a few items


I miss the Burberry too. One year they had this amazing black leather Burberry jacket in the sale, which I didn’t get. I’m still kicking myself.


----------



## Landra

buggiewomma said:


> I remember that 2018 jacket! (Perhaps I stalked it and it’s ingrained in my memory??). It’s so pretty, I loved it back then and love it now.
> I bet a lot of longest lasting are leather jackets… and maybe jewelry/watches?


I think the house brands classique and lewit had the best leathers. Miss these brands


----------



## nikki626

KGracr22 said:


> I just tried on a bunch of Mother jeans, they are very comfy and fit great I just couldn't get over the "M"s stitched into the back pockets, just kinda ruins the style for me. I did order Rag & Bone jeans and they were the same comfort and fit with more of a timeless look, lot's are on sale right now at Nordies or extra 25% off on the R&B website. They are also the perfect length (I'm 5'6") the Mother jeans ran long




I would say for me the long-running Mother jean is a benefit, I am taller.  I ignore the "m".. LOL


----------



## Hobie

llogie said:


> My Vince Henderson boots have kept up really well.  Well I guess I haven’t worn boots as much these last two years with so much staying at home.  I’ll be looking for cute slip-ons.



I have the Vince Henderson boots as well and they have held up for me as well - one of my favorite recent NSale purchases.


----------



## KGracr22

nikki626 said:


> I would say for me the long-running Mother jean is a benefit, I am taller.  I ignore the "m".. LOL


Yeah I thought I could ignore them but my husband is someone who wouldn't hesitate to joke about it haha


----------



## titania029

Susies7 said:


> Here’s a pic of my favorite Anniversary Jackets.  It was nice when Burberry contributed a few items



Those are some fabulous looking jackets!


----------



## Hobie

nikki626 said:


> Maybe if they have a Dyson set for their straightener..  Does anyone have it, do you like it. I have the blow dryer that I offset the price with points


I have a Dyson air wrap but iirc it’s cheaper to buy it with a 20% off coupon at Sephora or Ulta


----------



## buggiewomma

KGracr22 said:


> I just tried on a bunch of Mother jeans, they are very comfy and fit great I just couldn't get over the "M"s stitched into the back pockets, just kinda ruins the style for me. I did order Rag & Bone jeans and they were the same comfort and fit with more of a timeless look, lot's are on sale right now at Nordies or extra 25% off on the R&B website. They are also the perfect length (I'm 5'6") the Mother jeans ran long


I like rag and bone too and also agolde. Mother are probably my favorite though. It’s funny - I actually like the stitch Ms more than other jeans that so commonly have the giant leather or sewn on patch on the back waistband (mother often has a darker blue wash rectangle but not anything sewn on). So itchy and uncomfortable. I don’t think Agolde has any external branding whatsoever…?? (It’s late right now, I could be wrong.) In general, I tend to prefer when people don’t know what brand my clothes are so no logo or visible brand name is ideal. When I get jeans with the patch, I hack it off (which is oddly cute tbh).

But yeah, I’d you don’t like the “M” on the butt look, mother is probably not for you. Try Agolde!!


----------



## joyjooy

Susies7 said:


> Here’s a pic of my favorite Anniversary Jackets.  It was nice when Burberry contributed a few items


Thanks for sharing.  Love your jackets especially the Blank NYC and the leather jacket below.  Both classic items that goes with so much.


----------



## Mahatma

Question for all. I received an email invitation to preview the sale via livestream, as well as RSVP events for beauty previews, and trunk sales for Bony Levy, Monica Vinader, etc. Are these informative, fun, worth my time? TIA!


----------



## rutabaga

llogie said:


> My Vince Henderson boots have kept up really well.  Well I guess I haven’t worn boots as much these last two years with so much staying at home.  I’ll be looking for cute slip-ons.
> 
> I might see if Mother jeans are worth the price. Lots of the tops shown in the jeans page are super cute.




Over the years I’ve owned 20+ pairs of Mother but the quality has declined. Thankfully they’re bringing back some 98% cotton / 2% stretch denim but I swear they’re double the price. I used to buy all of my Mothers for around $69-89/pair. I’m also not a fan of the current dog chew hem styles with extensive rips in the legs. Too edgy for me.


----------



## titania029

I took a pic with my top four from prior years, and they made one nice outfit. Caslon dress, Naturalizer boots, Kendra Scott necklace, and Longchamp expandable tote.


----------



## englishprof

Mahatma said:


> Question for all. I received an email invitation to preview the sale via livestream, as well as RSVP events for beauty previews, and trunk sales for Bony Levy, Monica Vinader, etc. Are these informative, fun, worth my time? TIA!


I got the same and will attend to preview the sale. I've attended a few livestreams and have found some more engaging than others, but having said that, the virtual aspect makes them super convenient, and with the anniversary sale one, there's a chance to win a gift card


----------



## bunnylou

titania029 said:


> I took a pic with my top four from prior years, and they made one nice outfit. Caslon dress, Naturalizer boots, Kendra Scott necklace, and Longchamp expandable tote.
> 
> View attachment 5434729



That dress is super cute!!!


----------



## titania029

bunnylou said:


> That dress is super cute!!!



Thanks! It's such a versatile and comfortable dress, I can't wait for fall. It's 100+ here, so I'm eager for fall for other reasons as well. 

And I keep finding more stuff in my closet from prior years that I forgot about, another pair of boots, and the Spanx faux leather leggings from last year. Those are great, just size up!


----------



## Lily's Mom

Mahatma said:


> Question for all. I received an email invitation to preview the sale via livestream, as well as RSVP events for beauty previews, and trunk sales for Bony Levy, Monica Vinader, etc. Are these informative, fun, worth my time? TIA!


Not sure if they are but I just RSVP'd to attend the preview on July 5th.  I figured it's before we shop so any information might prove beneficial.  Hoping it's worthwhile.


----------



## KGracr22

buggiewomma said:


> I like rag and bone too and also agolde. Mother are probably my favorite though. It’s funny - I actually like the stitch Ms more than other jeans that so commonly have the giant leather or sewn on patch on the back waistband (mother often has a darker blue wash rectangle but not anything sewn on). So itchy and uncomfortable. I don’t think Agolde has any external branding whatsoever…?? (It’s late right now, I could be wrong.) In general, I tend to prefer when people don’t know what brand my clothes are so no logo or visible brand name is ideal. When I get jeans with the patch, I hack it off (which is oddly cute tbh).
> 
> But yeah, I’d you don’t like the “M” on the butt look, mother is probably not for you. Try Agolde!!


Haven't heard of Agolde, I'll give them a try thanks for the rec! I'm the same with labels, I'm not gonna be a walking billboard for some company.


----------



## kpuma

Mahatma said:


> Question for all. I received an email invitation to preview the sale via livestream, as well as RSVP events for beauty previews, and trunk sales for Bony Levy, Monica Vinader, etc. Are these informative, fun, worth my time? TIA!


I did too but at that point, we can view online so I declined.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> I took a pic with my top four from prior years, and they made one nice outfit. Caslon dress, Naturalizer boots, Kendra Scott necklace, and Longchamp expandable tote.
> 
> View attachment 5434729


Okay this is amazing!!! You look so good!
If I tried to put together an NAS outfit, I’d be wearing a leather jacket with nothing underneath, underwear, high top sneakers, a beautiful watch, and giant sunglasses so that nobody would recognize me.


----------



## buggiewomma

I RSVPed just for the giftcard chance!

I’m much more excited about the party that I will be having with y’all on Tuesday night!


----------



## titania029

buggiewomma said:


> Okay this is amazing!!! You look so good!
> If I tried to put together an NAS outfit, I’d be wearing a leather jacket with nothing underneath, underwear, high top sneakers, a beautiful watch, and giant sunglasses so that nobody would recognize me.



Lol! That sounds quite sexy actually. And thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

JoesGirl said:


> I’ve gone through and love my Clare V purchases for long weekend bags.  I’ve returned some Zella wool blend cardigans from a couple of years ago that I DEEPLY regret.  I usually end up with a cashmere sweater each year.  I have heard the P448’s are uncomfortable.  Is that not the case?



I have 3 p448s and will definitely buy more. I find them extremely comfortable I have wide feet and they work well for me, if you have a narrow foot they may be too roomy. The high top style have a hidden wedge in them and the wedge is pure cushion. I will say that I have also bought all of mine on sale too from the 120-150ish range.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> Lol! That sounds quite sexy actually. And thank you!


Totally. I would look HOT.


----------



## jeepers13

Lisab68 said:


> I miss the Burberry too. One year they had this amazing black leather Burberry jacket in the sale, which I didn’t get. I’m still kicking myself.


I miss it too, especially the handbags


----------



## *Nikara

It looks like there are some sneak peeks posted by Harper's Bazaar 








						23 Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Fashion Deals Worth Shopping This Year
					

We shopped one of the best sales of the year for you.




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## lovemyrescues

*Nikara said:


> It looks like there are some sneak peeks posted by Harper's Bazaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23 Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Fashion Deals Worth Shopping This Year
> 
> 
> We shopped one of the best sales of the year for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harpersbazaar.com


Mostly workout but the only "cool" things are the Zella Performance Ankle Pant and the Zella Premier Performance Blazer Hoodie

Nice they have links to them


----------



## lovemyrescues

Found this sneak peek for home stuff









						Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale Happening Now Is As If Amazon Prime Day Came Early
					

The moment bargain hunters have been waiting for is here!




					www.housebeautiful.com


----------



## JoesGirl

I love that blazer hoodie.   I’d like to try some flare leggings too.


----------



## titania029

I am intrigued by the Casper dog bed.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> I am intrigued by the Casper dog bed.


As always, anyone who buys dog accessories is absolutely required to post photos of dogs enjoying purchases.


----------



## kadya

Inspired by many of you, I also did a look back over the last couple of years to see what I ended up keeping long-term. It’s not much!

*Allsaints Balfern - bought 2 in the sale, black and pink. Love them both to death, wear them constantly.

*Olaplex & Oribe - the sets are always an amazing deal, I stock up.

*On Cloudflow running shoes - I have beat the heck out of these from last year and they still look good. Much better buy than the Adidas of years past.

*Zella Amazing crewneck sweater - comfiest thing ever, love the pockets. For chilling, not meant to be flattering lol.

*Caslon hooded leather moto jacket - this was from like 2018? And still going strong in my closet.

*Barefoot Dreams socks for gifting, and cardigans, also always a good buy but I have so many now haha.


Like many of you, I’ve come to realize the clothing selection has left a lot to be desired re: longevity. Many of the items pilled so terribly after just one wash (looking at you, Halogen cardigans) and at $50 an item it’s just nowhere near worth it. Won’t even mention the $250 polyester shirts 

I have found so many items on super sale later on that for me, it’s only worth stocking up on the consumables and maybe a higher-end staple piece that isn’t made for the sale (like the black Balfern). Always famous last words, though…let’s see what the sale has in store this year


----------



## lovemyrescues

kadya said:


> Inspired by many of you, I also did a look back over the last couple of years to see what I ended up keeping long-term. It’s not much!
> 
> *Allsaints Balfern - bought 2 in the sale, black and pink. Love them both to death, wear them constantly.
> 
> *Olaplex & Oribe - the sets are always an amazing deal, I stock up.
> 
> *On Cloudflow running shoes - I have beat the heck out of these from last year and they still look good. Much better buy than the Adidas of years past.
> 
> *Zella Amazing crewneck sweater - comfiest thing ever, love the pockets. For chilling, not meant to be flattering lol.
> 
> *Caslon hooded leather moto jacket - this was from like 2018? And still going strong in my closet.
> 
> *Barefoot Dreams socks for gifting, and cardigans, also always a good buy but I have so many now haha.
> 
> 
> Like many of you, I’ve come to realize the clothing selection has left a lot to be desired re: longevity. Many of the items pilled so terribly after just one wash (looking at you, Halogen cardigans) and at $50 an item it’s just nowhere near worth it. Won’t even mention the $250 polyester shirts
> 
> I have found so many items on super sale later on that for me, it’s only worth stocking up on the consumables and maybe a higher-end staple piece that isn’t made for the sale (like the black Balfern). Always famous last words, though…let’s see what the sale has in store this year



I definitely feel the denim, coats, undies, bras, sleepwear and Zella joggers have stayed in my closet. Even some tops and the Longchamp bag.  Also the Ecco booties.  Oh and some costume jewelry and the throw blankets. OK I guess I have done pretty well with my choices so far.

I’m bummed they didn’t have Birkenstocks last year but on the Birkenstock website they always have good sales. 

I’m really interested to see the preview because I’m not really needing anything so it will be a couple of special items. I’ve gotten so much on sale the past six months that I have everything I need.  (Famous last words)


----------



## KathrynS

titania029 said:


> I am intrigued by the Casper dog bed.


BTW Unhide just came out with a dog bed. My dogs are obsessed with laying on the blankets so they’re getting a bed.


----------



## JoesGirl

kadya said:


> *On Cloudflow running shoes - I have beat the heck out of these from last year and they still look good. Much better buy than the Adidas of years past.
> 
> *Caslon hooded leather moto jacket - this was from like 2018? And still going strong in my closet.
> 
> *Barefoot Dreams socks for gifting, and cardigans, also always a good buy but I have so many now haha.



I’d like to try the Cloudflow sneaks this year.  Do they run true to size?

I regret returning my Carlson moto jacket.  I’m hoping they have it again this year.  

Love the Baeefoot socks.  They are THE BEST.  Totally recommend them.


----------



## AshJs3

That Zella Blazer jacket looks really cool and if the relaxed long sleeve tee is the same one that's been on the website, it's great. I wore it all the time last winter.


----------



## lisaroberts

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been on this thread for like 15+ years, and this is the latest I’ve ever checked it. That’s embarrassing.
> 
> My life got flipped upside down this Spring when my mom started and kept having unexplained strokes & then she died last month. I’ve been numbing by buying a ton of beauty products.
> 
> I’m going to go through my closet and do a serious purge this week.
> 
> I imagine this year’s Anniversary Sale haul for me is going to be heavy beauty, replacement undies, and maybe a couple blankets for upstairs. I think I want a NuFace & maybe the red light mask. Also Charlotte Tilbury. Might splurge on a small bag too. Who knows.


So sorry for your loss. Lost my Mom 7 years ago. Hugs!


----------



## titania029

buggiewomma said:


> As always, anyone who buys dog accessories is absolutely required to post photos of dogs enjoying purchases.



Will do!


----------



## KathrynS

Based on what we’ve seen so far seems like a lot of trends are carrying through from last year. I have good lug sole boots from last year. Pink being popular is great because I have pink cloudrunners from On from last year and pink ultra boost adidas from two years back. I’d like to say it’ll be a low spend year but I know me.


----------



## KathrynS

Exclusive Nordstrom Anniversary Sale preview: Best kids and baby items
					

Nordstrom granted us the *official* list of kids and baby items to gear up for.




					nypost.com


----------



## KathrynS

Mens 








						This Is Your Very Last Shot at the 50 Best Menswear Deals in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
					

Prices go back to normal on August 1.




					www.esquire.com


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> Mens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Is Your Very Last Shot at the 50 Best Menswear Deals in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale
> 
> 
> Prices go back to normal on August 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esquire.com


Oh my husband may need a new pair of Sperrys.


----------



## englishprof

Since we're on PurseForum  , I'm really curious to see what handbags will be included in the sale. Though not always the case, I could really use a new one this year, and I hope there are some good options . Looking forward to seeing all of your upcoming finds and "bargains!"


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> I definitely feel the denim, coats, undies, bras, sleepwear and Zella joggers have stayed in my closet. Even some tops and the Longchamp bag.  Also the Ecco booties.  Oh and some costume jewelry and the throw blankets. OK I guess I have done pretty well with my choices so far.
> 
> I’m bummed they didn’t have Birkenstocks last year but on the Birkenstock website they always have good sales.
> 
> I’m really interested to see the preview because I’m not really needing anything so it will be a couple of special items. I’ve gotten so much on sale the past six months that I have everything I need.  (Famous last words)


Oh right! The throw blankets!! I have like 12 of those throws that we all always get that I can’t remember the name of. Once I gave some away and bought this really nice cashmere throw from jenni kayne and my husband and son were like “ugh. What happened to the good throw?!” So yeah. Maybe they’ll have a new color this year thats a teeny tiny bit different from the other colors I have.


----------



## JoesGirl

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.


Have you tried Good American jeans? Those might be an option.


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> Since we're on PurseForum  , I'm really curious to see what handbags will be included in the sale. Though not always the case, I could really use a new one this year, and I hope there are some good options . Looking forward to seeing all of your upcoming finds and "bargains!"


I regret not getting a Clare v tote! I bought one a few years ago that smelled like fish. Like rotten dead on the side of the river fish. I couldn’t even keep it in the house while waiting to return it. And other reviews mentioned it too so it wasn’t just mine. But then in later years there was no issue and I wish I had tried again! That helpful momedit friend said there would be Clare v again this year so I’ll be eager to check tomorrow.


----------



## spartanwoman

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.


Try Wit and Wisdom. NAS usually has a few pairs and they come in petites. I am also short and have a similar body to you. These have great stretch in the right places and have held up well!


----------



## lovemyrescues

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.


There is a new brand called Faherty that may work.


----------



## carolinemm

*Nikara said:


> It looks like there are some sneak peeks posted by Harper's Bazaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23 Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Fashion Deals Worth Shopping This Year
> 
> 
> We shopped one of the best sales of the year for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harpersbazaar.com


LOW RISE YOGA PANTS!?!??!?!  

I will say I love my ON shoes, they're really comfy but its not idea if walking in gravel because the rocks get stuck in the treads. I'll probably get another pair this year because I wore mine to death. I think they run true to size.

Thanks to all who found and posted these sneak peeks!


----------



## carolinemm

Also, my list of items I still own from the sales:

Clothes:
AllSaints Balfern leather jacket in pink. I love this jacket and it was worth stalking every day for 2 weeks because I love her the most.
BlankNYC fake leather jacket with removable hoodie - cheap ($75) and great for going out in the rain and possibly leaving behind at a bar
Majestic Long Sleeve Tops - I would't buy again as they're $90 and mine have a few teeny holes in them. 
Lush T-shirts - for $15, I'm surprised they still hold up but I don't wear them all that often
Spanx Leggings - not my favorite, they're actually tight in the wrong places and give me a stomach ache, i should probably size up lol
Alo yoga - love all my pieces and I think they wear decently well
IVL Collective Rainbow set - I like Emily so happy to support when her stuff is at Nordstrom
Ugg Robe - this dang thing brings me so much joy. If I'm having a rough day, i'll take a bath, and put the robe on, and sleep in the robe. I don't know why it's so soothing but I love it.
Barefoot Dreams Socks - great for winter around the house. I've never worn with shoes
Commando Thongs - I actually really like these! Hanky panky thongs give me a wedgie if thats possible?
Nordstrom Brand Cashmere square scarf - this was pricey but I love the blush color and I'm fairly careful with it.


Shoes:
Alexander Wang Silver Sandal - these were the "going to sell out item of 2017" and I love them but had to get a shoemaker to repaint the silver because when they scuff, it would turn orange!?!
LaCanadienne Bootie - Waterproof, flat boot. Comfortable but stains all my socks black which is irritating
ON Sneakers - feel great, good quality


Beauty:
Charlotte Tilbury Lip Kit - love the glosses and liner in pillowtalk
Neulash - I think it works? 
Voluspa Candles - always a win
Oribe - always a great deal
Dennis Gross peel - still working through an old box, they're a nice addition 
St Tropez 4 hour tan - maybe my holy grail tanning foam, it's really the best in my opinion and the bottle will last you a year
kiehls mud mask - great for acne prone skin
moroccan oil bottle - good deal

Home:
Barefoot Dreams Blankets - favorite! the ones at the rack are usually much smaller (and cheaper)
Smeg Tea Kettle in Rose gold - I love the way she looks and heats up water nicely


(I'm surprised how few pairs of shoes I have)


----------



## KathrynS




----------



## bunnylou

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.



I’m short with hips and a booty and find Kut From The Kloth jeans to be a good fit. They have different cuts, so a petite straight leg might work for you? They are priced well, too!


----------



## rutabaga

KathrynS said:


> View attachment 5435691


the basil scent is the best!


----------



## kadya

JoesGirl said:


> I’d like to try the Cloudflow sneaks this year.  Do they run true to size?
> 
> I regret returning my Carlson moto jacket.  I’m hoping they have it again this year.
> 
> Love the Baeefoot socks.  They are THE BEST.  Totally recommend them.



I find the sneakers to be TTS. I’m an 8 in workout shoes (7.5/8/38-38.5) and they were perfect in an 8.


----------



## Michelle1x

buggiewomma said:


> I regret not getting a Clare v tote! I bought one a few years ago that smelled like fish. Like rotten dead on the side of the river fish. I couldn’t even keep it in the house while waiting to return it. And other reviews mentioned it too so it wasn’t just mine. But then in later years there was no issue and I wish I had tried again! That helpful momedit friend said there would be Clare v again this year so I’ll be eager to check tomorrow.


I'm a fan of the Clare V Square totes because they fit a full size MacBook laptop.  The handles are sturdy and will carry a ton of weight.  Some people don't like the "floppy" suede construction of the totes so they buy a purse organizer from Amazon - but for me, I like the soft construction because I can fold it over if I don't have a laptop to carry.
They have a leopard print Clare V on the Rack website now, I'm hoping for something in this sale though


----------



## KathrynS

JoesGirl said:


> I’d like to try the Cloudflow sneaks this year.  Do they run true to size?
> 
> I regret returning my Carlson moto jacket.  I’m hoping they have it again this year.
> 
> Love the Baeefoot socks.  They are THE BEST.  Totally recommend them.


I found On to be TTS but did chew my heels the first few wears. Once I got past that they have been great. I do not run in them though.


----------



## pinky7129

KathrynS said:


> I found On to be TTS but did chew my heels the first few wears. Once I got past that they have been great. I do not run in them though.



i had to go up half a size. Lucky!


----------



## waddleod

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.



I agree with wit and wisdom and Kut from the kloth.

the wit and wisdom bootcut fit me better than any other jeans or pants I’ve ever owned, but they do not last. I actually took the first pair back and got my money back because they had holes in them within a few months. But I ended up repurchasing 2-3 times because of the fit. I’ve also ordered others and returned them. They have a very high poly and/or rayon content, which I’m guessing is the reason they don’t hold up, and some pairs have had saggy knees before even being worn. 

KFTK natalie are my second favorite.  These are usually 91% cotton so better material and longevity but the washes are not great and they don’t fit as well so I end up pulling them up several times a day (next size down definitely too small.)


----------



## Suzzeee

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.


Also, try Kut from the Cloth jeans. I’m a size 16 with thick thighs and not the tiniest waist and they fit me well.


----------



## bgooch3

Looking for a black lug bottom boot but more of a slim look rather than chunky, the Prada's are out of my price range LOL
BYREDO for sure
A dress I can layer for fall or winter


----------



## StacyLynn624

I’ve been thinking today was preview day for weeks. Ha!


----------



## buggiewomma

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’ve been thinking today was preview day for weeks. Ha!


It is! It starts at 9pm Pacific and midnight east coast. I will definitely be at the computer at 9.


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> It is! It starts at 9pm Pacific and midnight east coast. I will definitely be at the computer at 9.


Wait what?  For sure 9pm today on the West Coast??


----------



## bunnylou

lovemyrescues said:


> Wait what?  For sure 9pm today on the West Coast??



Yep! There’s a countdown clock on the site. Looks like we have just under 11.5 hours to go…


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> Yep! There’s a countdown clock on the site. Looks like we have just under 11.5 hours to go…


Yes!!!!!  Thank you!  I have a busy day tomorrow and didn't think I could really check it out until tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> Yep! There’s a countdown clock on the site. Looks like we have just under 11.5 hours to go…


Whoo hoo


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Whoo hoo


Took this just now (9:36am pacific)
Wahooooo!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I just want to say THANK YOU to those who recommended some jean brands for me to try!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## lovemyrescues

FYI non Nordie BUT Jcrew is having a really good sale right now.


----------



## ame

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.


I am on the same train wth the prior recommendations for Kut and Wit & Wisdom. I buy several pair of Wit's itty bitty bootcut every year and they've been my go-to since CJ Cookie Johnson got discontinued (I LOVED THOSE).  I've lost a ton of weight in the last year and I *still* love the Wit's but also like the Frame version now that I am near goal.


----------



## Kapster

bgooch3 said:


> Looking for a black lug bottom boot but more of a slim look rather than chunky, the Prada's are out of my price range LOL
> BYREDO for sure
> A dress I can layer for fall or winter



I have these in brown and they are REALLY cute and comfortable... you get the lug sole vibe but they feel a bit "dressier" than other styles and not overly chunky!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/27-edit-naturalizer-torrie-chelsea-boots-women/6444323


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I’m ready for the preview! Let’s go!!


----------



## KathrynS

Is it 11 pm cst yet? ⌚️


----------



## carolinemm

buggiewomma said:


> It is! It starts at 9pm Pacific and midnight east coast. I will definitely be at the computer at 9.


Thanks for the update!!! Is this a first where the sale is posted midnight ET? So excited I don't have to stay awake so late!!


----------



## Mkbaggal

Hey ladies!! Canadian lurker here!! I’ve been following along with the conversation so far- I come back every year to hang out with you guys ❤️ I’m hoping to see more previews- (even though we don’t get all of the stuff you guys get on the Canadian side) our sale starts after yours every year- my early access shopping day is July 14 but I love to gather intel and drool over everything!! I know there is probably a forum about the Canadian sale too but I love chatting with you all! Anyways- happy shopping!!


----------



## pixiejenna

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really need a good fitting pair of jeans but I haven't been able to find any brand that fits me.  I am short and have thick thighs, thick calves and a caboose from all my years cheerleading.  And I have a thick waist which means i have almost no waist, from all my years of eating tasty treats.  I've tried so many brands, styles, sizes. If anyone wants to recommend any brands to look out for, for someone with a dad bod, I'll be grateful.



I like Levi’s 311 for skinny jeans they offer different inseams. I also like NYDJ I got turned on to them by a nordie SA. It was the early aughts and everything was low rise, not a good look for me I’m apple shaped. I never would have tried them if it wasn’t for the SA suggesting them. Both the Levi 311 and NYDJ have IMO vanity sizing and would recommend sizing down. I’ve also had random luck finding Paige hoxton crop skinny jeans at nordie rack which fit true to size. NYDJ usually offer a few styles of jeans in the nordie sale. They also sell NYDJ at the rack but I feel like the ones offered at the rack are lower quality. Paige also offers items in the sale but I feel like I can usually find them at the rack at a better price without a noticeable difference in quality.


----------



## KathrynS

Preview is live but I can’t add to favorites.


----------



## buggiewomma

KathrynS said:


> Preview is live but I can’t add to favorites.


are you logged in? it is letting me add.


----------



## englishprof

KathrynS said:


> Preview is live but I can’t add to favorites.


Weird how I can add some items to wish list but not others. Hmm . . .


----------



## Kapster

For items that don't seem to be "active" quite yet, I'm just saving the links in an email draft to myself... I'll just add them to my wish list whenever they go live!


----------



## KathrynS

Kapster said:


> For items that don't seem to be "active" quite yet, I'm just saving the links in an email draft to myself... I'll just add them to my wish list whenever they go live!


Smart. Taking screenshots on my phone. It’ll just be a good excuse to go through it twice.


----------



## englishprof

Kapster said:


> For items that don't seem to be "active" quite yet, I'm just saving the links in an email draft to myself... I'll just add them to my wish list whenever they go live!


Great thinking/idea!!


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> Weird how I can add some items to wish list but not others. Hmm . . .


Yes me too. I spoke too soon. The first few boring things like underwear I could add. Everything since says "sold out" and I can't add, nor can I read the details like fabric/materials, which is annoying.


----------



## buggiewomma

Kapster said:


> For items that don't seem to be "active" quite yet, I'm just saving the links in an email draft to myself... I'll just add them to my wish list whenever they go live!


Yup, I started my spreadsheet! The most important spreadsheet of the year


----------



## buggiewomma

Okay I think I am done for now. I'm not that excited. I mean, I'm excited... but not about my list. Is this everything?! My list is *very* short... probably a good thing since y'all will soon point out a ton of necessities that despite me not being able to live without, I did not even notice at first pass.


----------



## StacyLynn624

It’s so clunky. I started going through it, but I always forget to filter it down first, so I see repeats of things because it will show the extended size and then 10 down the regular size of the same thing. And then it mixes in home or beauty. I need to see it by department.

And it’s annoying that I can’t add things or see colors. I click on something, and then half the color ways disappear.


----------



## carolinemm

wow, i'm so disappointed in the merchandise. i got out of bed to pour myself a glass of wine


----------



## buggiewomma

carolinemm said:


> wow, i'm so disappointed in the merchandise. i got out of bed to pour myself a glass of wine


after a glass or two, give it a second look


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> after a glass or two, give it a second look



I found a few items that I want to see in person.  But yes underwhelming.


----------



## englishprof

lovemyrescues said:


> I found a few items that I want to see in person.  But yes underwhelming.


That was going to be my term for it, too.


----------



## hmn002

I was so excited to get some more boll & branch this year, but I didn’t see it on the preview.

First glance through the website and I’m also underwhelmed, kinda how I felt the past few years. I’ll restock true & co bralettes and Nordstrom PJs, and finally get some spanx leather leggings.

Anyone have thoughts on the ezpz first foods set?


----------



## JoesGirl

I have only looked at coats and blazers and I’ve seen plenty! The Bernardo brown suede jacket, the Save The Duck hooded jacket, a Pendleton fleece, a blazer with LOVE on the back, and a jacket, quilted I think, by Ralph Lauren. There is a red barn Fluerrete cost that I love but I have a black wool coat from them and do t wear it much.  I live in Oregon and it doesn’t get that cold.  Alll that and no wine!


----------



## JoesGirl

Um, those leopard print Hunter boots are a must for me!


----------



## lovemyrescues

englishprof said:


> That was going to be my term for it, too.


I feel like I bought so much in the past few years I already have enough.  There are a few things I want to check out in person.  Lots of cute coats but I don't need one.


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> I have only looked at coats and blazers and I’ve seen plenty! The Bernardo brown suede jacket, the Save The Duck hooded jacket, a Pendleton fleece, a blazer with LOVE on the back, and a jacket, quilted I think, by Ralph Lauren. There is a red barn Fluerrete cost that I love but I have a black wool coat from them and do t wear it much.  I live in Oregon and it doesn’t get that cold.  Alll that and no wine!


I love save the duck. (Even better with you living in OR!). There was one with a furry looking stand up collar that I put in my spreadsheet to check out once I can actually see the materials, etc. I put one for my son on my spreadsheet too.!


----------



## JoesGirl

buggiewomma said:


> I love save the duck. (Even better with you living in OR!). There was one with a furry looking stand up collar that I put in my spreadsheet to check out once I can actually see the materials, etc. I put one for my son on my spreadsheet too.!


I have the khaki fur collar from last year and have worn it A LOT.  Paid $160 but had $15 notes and it’s well worth the price.


----------



## Suzzeee

Very underwhelming…I will prob only get a few beauty items and maybe a pair of boots. It’s a bummer that you can’t add most things to your wishlist tho


----------



## kpuma

Very sad about the Handbags - underwhelmed.


----------



## Lisab68

KathrynS said:


> Preview is live but I can’t add to favorites.


Same. I’m on the app where I should automatically be logged in. I’ll go to my computer and try again. Ugh!!


----------



## Lisab68

buggiewomma said:


> Yes me too. I spoke too soon. The first few boring things like underwear I could add. Everything since says "sold out" and I can't add, nor can I read the details like fabric/materials, which is annoying.


Ok. Exact same problem here. Hope they let us add to our wish list before shopping starts. Could cause some middle of the night panicking!!


----------



## Hobie

In the app, from the preview, click on the heart to add to your wish list.



I can’t figure out how to do this from the details screen but it’s a start.


----------



## Hobie

I just realized I can add to wish list from the detailed screen so now I wonder if it was just a glitch from the launch overnight


----------



## KathrynS

Yeah wish list seems to be working now. We were just too early.

I didn’t make it through everything but the item I did see were not the best. While I’m glad 90s lug sole is sticking around another season there are a lot of trendpieces that we really don’t need to relive!!


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> I have the khaki fur collar from last year and have worn it A LOT.  Paid $160 but had $15 notes and it’s well worth the price.


Ooooh great! Was it the same as the grey one this year? Thank you!!


----------



## Kapster

Even though I'm not overly excited about too many of the offerings this year, I still managed to add a few thousand dollars' worth of items to my wish list  Here's what I'm going to do, in case this is helpful to anyone else (like me) who sometimes ends up buying stuff they don't really need:

-- Separate wish list items into "must haves" to order online and "it can waits" to examine/try on in-store (if you have a store nearby). I find that sometimes seeing myself in the fitting room with a thing makes it easier to say "goodbye" than when that same item has already been delivered to my home and then my mindset becomes the hassle of returning it vs. just keeping it for convenience

-- Go through my closet by category and see if my wish list items are actually filling a gap. Example, I put 2 belts on my wish list. If I go through my current belts and end up donating a bunch because they don't work for me anymore, then I would feel justified in buying a new one. If my current belts all fit and are the same colors as the ones on my wish list, I'm going to save that money.

-- For sneakers, I'm going to grab the Mr Clean erasers and get my current sneakers all nice and shiny... will I still feel the need to buy a bunch new sneakers after putting in this effort? Hopefully not! 

-- Beauty stuff... I am not buying jumbos or doubles of anything unless I am absolutely running low on that category of product. I do need to replenish my brow serum. I do NOT need to buy 6 ounces of moisturizer or eye cream when I have stuff sitting in my bathroom waiting to be used. These products go on sale year after year and it's best to buy them when you actually need them, because of expiration dates.

Those are my main strategies heading into the sale. Let me know if you have any other tips and tricks for balancing the excitement of the sale with making good decisions


----------



## AshJs3

I've only gotten through about 3/4 of the women's stuff so far, but there's a lot of smaller things that have caught my eye. No big ticket item this year, but I'm OK with that. Lots of pants and jackets on my list. I don't really need the jackets, but I've been trying to wear pants other than jeans lately so I'll probably get a few pair. Specifically the Nili Lotan cargo joggers. I have a Paige pair that are similar but I LOVE them and want to wear them all the time.


----------



## Mallpro1

I'm trying to learn from past NAS and just fill holes in my wardrobe rather than buy any trendy items.  That being said, the Cult Gaia Gigi Sandals are MINE.  LOL.  I have been eying them for awhile so I don't feel too bad about grabbing those, even though they're more than a want than a need.  The Veronica Beard Lavaca knee high boots are also calling to me, my old pair of similar boots are Ivanka Tr u mp (apparently you can't write this word here!  Whoops!) and need to be replaced.  Otherwise, I could use some more Skarlett Blue bras, Hanky Panky thongs and a few Rails plaid shirts.  I'm not jumping over the moon at the kids selections, nothing very exciting there.  Feels like the same stuff every year.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Did I miss it or is there no Zella Amazing sweatshirts this year? I get those every year. I LIVE in these.


----------



## buggiewomma

hollieplus2 said:


> Did I miss it or is there no Zella Amazing sweatshirts this year? I get those every year. I LIVE in these.


There are really not a lot of sweatshirts at all this year! 
Vogue recently informed me that sweatshirts are going out of style and it made me laugh. Is there any other item that EVERYONE - regardless of age, gender, style preferences, etc. - has consistently owned and has worn for their entire life time?! There were a couple cute sweaty betty... I really like that brand. More reasonable on sale and they are really nice quality.


----------



## lisaroberts

Kapster said:


> Even though I'm not overly excited about too many of the offerings this year, I still managed to add a few thousand dollars' worth of items to my wish list  Here's what I'm going to do, in case this is helpful to anyone else (like me) who sometimes ends up buying stuff they don't really need:
> 
> -- Separate wish list items into "must haves" to order online and "it can waits" to examine/try on in-store (if you have a store nearby). I find that sometimes seeing myself in the fitting room with a thing makes it easier to say "goodbye" than when that same item has already been delivered to my home and then my mindset becomes the hassle of returning it vs. just keeping it for convenience
> 
> -- Go through my closet by category and see if my wish list items are actually filling a gap. Example, I put 2 belts on my wish list. If I go through my current belts and end up donating a bunch because they don't work for me anymore, then I would feel justified in buying a new one. If my current belts all fit and are the same colors as the ones on my wish list, I'm going to save that money.
> 
> -- For sneakers, I'm going to grab the Mr Clean erasers and get my current sneakers all nice and shiny... will I still feel the need to buy a bunch new sneakers after putting in this effort? Hopefully not!
> 
> -- Beauty stuff... I am not buying jumbos or doubles of anything unless I am absolutely running low on that category of product. I do need to replenish my brow serum. I do NOT need to buy 6 ounces of moisturizer or eye cream when I have stuff sitting in my bathroom waiting to be used. These products go on sale year after year and it's best to buy them when you actually need them, because of expiration dates.
> 
> Those are my main strategies heading into the sale. Let me know if you have any other tips and tricks for balancing the excitement of the sale with making good decisions


Great ideas!!!


----------



## buggiewomma

Added everything to my list just now... My kid is really sick, and I am sitting in the dark in his fuzzy reading corner chair (which is actually quite comfy) working on this important project. At least I have something to do other than doom scroll and listen to him cough and spew aerosols into the air (anyone want to come over and hang out at my house?!)

After complaining last night and acting all negative nancy, I have nevertheless accumulated a wishlist worth $3046. hahahahahaha..... 

I LOVE the monica vinader siren green onyx drop earrings. OMG. they might be my top item.


----------



## buggiewomma

hollieplus2 said:


> Did I miss it or is there no Zella Amazing sweatshirts this year? I get those every year. I LIVE in these.


P.S. just in case my sweaty betty suggestion is of interest... they have really good sales (including now), and we are going into one of the biggest sale weekends of the year.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

buggiewomma said:


> P.S. just in case my sweaty betty suggestion is of interest... they have really good sales (including now), and we are going into one of the biggest sale weekends of the year.


Do they have what I like to call the muppet lining? I live in these as I work from home lol.


----------



## chloethelovely

Susies7 said:


> when your pricing.





JoesGirl said:


> I have only looked at coats and blazers and I’ve seen plenty! The Bernardo brown suede jacket, the Save The Duck hooded jacket, a Pendleton fleece, a blazer with LOVE on the back, and a jacket, quilted I think, by Ralph Lauren. There is a red barn Fluerrete cost that I love but I have a black wool coat from them and do t wear it much.  I live in Oregon and it doesn’t get that cold.  Alll that and no wine!


Tell me more about this blazer with "Love" on the back.


----------



## Gennas

lovemyrescues said:


> I found a few items that I want to see in person.  But yes underwhelming.


I only found 3 items that I like so far. One has just one size left already. This is what I hate about the Nordies Anniversary sale. They let the top tier buy out all the good stuff first. Most will resale on ebay for triple price too!!!!


----------



## buggiewomma

hollieplus2 said:


> Do they have what I like to call the muppet lining? I live in these as I work from home lol.


Yes some do!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> There are really not a lot of sweatshirts at all this year!
> Vogue recently informed me that sweatshirts are going out of style and it made me laugh. Is there any other item that EVERYONE - regardless of age, gender, style preferences, etc. - has consistently owned and has worn for their entire life time?! There were a couple cute sweaty betty... I really like that brand. More reasonable on sale and they are really nice quality.


Um what?  Crazy. They are insane for saying that.


----------



## kadya

The Olaplex set was $84 last year - it is identical in size and contents this year, and is $99 now


----------



## JoesGirl

chloethelovely said:


> Tell me more about this blazer with "Love" on the back.



Viva Love Blazer here ya go!


----------



## JoesGirl

kadya said:


> The Olaplex set was $84 last year - it is identical in size and contents this year, and is $99 now


I buy my sets off of QVC.


----------



## StacyLynn624

We’ll, I guess 2022 is the year I move my body because my list is almost all Zella. Those shorts are super cute, and I love that hot pink crop. So I have everything Zella hot pink on my list, plus some black. Also that green Zella sweatshirt. The Green Madewell Kent cardigan and my favorite T&B light sweater in Navy. Plus bras and undies. A couple beauty items & maybe the Kut Faux Suede Moto Jacket. That’s about it.


----------



## rutabaga

Ooh Vince had the audacity to offer that much vilified and overpriced pilly sweater cardigan again this year (but with a button this time).

Not seeing any Boll & Branch yet.


----------



## Mallpro1

Gennas said:


> I only found 3 items that I like so far. One has just one size left already. This is what I hate about the Nordies Anniversary sale. They let the top tier buy out all the good stuff first. Most will resale on ebay for triple price too!!!!



The sale hasn’t started yet, nothing is sold out.


----------



## Shoppingdaze70

Does anyone know if we can go into stores to preview items to determine sizing before we purchase?


----------



## vivi24

Double check the “beauty exclusives,” this Le Labo set is literally the same price directly from Le Labo. Not sure why it’s being marketed as sale?


----------



## titania029

kadya said:


> The Olaplex set was $84 last year - it is identical in size and contents this year, and is $99 now



This set isn’t worth it for me anymore. I only like the shampoo, I like Aveda’s conditioner better. And the hair perfector didn’t do that much for me, been using it since last year’s sale.


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven't looked at everything. So far I am disappointed in the p448 in the sale very bland and better ones available at the rack. I was surprised to see no ugg boots in the sale. I was happy to see the living proof PHD in the sale again. But I don't like the new dry shampoo that they paired with it. The previous dry shampoo was the first dry shampoo that I've liked. I tried the new one in the light silver can while I felt like it was lighter feeling it was absolutely the worst smell I have ever smelled in a hair product. It smelled like ish to me. Sadly I probably would have liked it more than the other one if it were not for the smell. I  used it maybe 3-4 times and returned it for the other one.


----------



## KGracr22

I’m sorry but what on earth is this?


----------



## KGracr22

AshJs3 said:


> I've only gotten through about 3/4 of the women's stuff so far, but there's a lot of smaller things that have caught my eye. No big ticket item this year, but I'm OK with that. Lots of pants and jackets on my list. I don't really need the jackets, but I've been trying to wear pants other than jeans lately so I'll probably get a few pair. Specifically the Nili Lotan cargo joggers. I have a Paige pair that are similar but I LOVE them and want to wear them all the time.


I’m really not that impressed, sometimes it’s looking at fall clothes when it’s hot outside doesn’t do it for me but everything seems either basic or something I’d want in a different color. I liked that L’Agence blazer in that newsletter but seeing it now makes me think she put a filter on the photo she took. It looks a little flat on the Nordstrom site. My wish list is mostly undies and beauty refills for now


----------



## JoesGirl

Shoppingdaze70 said:


> Does anyone know if we can go into stores to preview items to determine sizing before we purchase?


I don’t believe so.


----------



## chloethelovely

KGracr22 said:


> I’m sorry but what on earth is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436808


I thought the Veronica Beard options were all underwhelming.  But this...  this is special.


----------



## Laurenleigh

I’m super pumped for this hoodie! I got an oatmeal colored one on clearance last winter and wear it constantly. It pills a little in the armpits, but nothing a quick pass with a fabric shaver won’t fix. And I love all things olive green for fall/winter so happy to see it in this color. Size down though. It runs pretty large.


----------



## JoesGirl

Laurenleigh said:


> I’m super pumped for this hoodie! I got an oatmeal colored one on clearance last winter and wear it constantly. It pills a little in the armpits, but nothing a quick pass with a fabric shaver won’t fix. And I love all things olive green for fall/winter so happy to see it in this color. Size down though. It runs pretty large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436819


Thanks for the heads up! This is on my list as well as the matching skirt.  I love it!


----------



## chloethelovely

Laurenleigh said:


> I’m super pumped for this hoodie! I got an oatmeal colored one on clearance last winter and wear it constantly. It pills a little in the armpits, but nothing a quick pass with a fabric shaver won’t fix. And I love all things olive green for fall/winter so happy to see it in this color. Size down though. It runs pretty large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436819


Me too!  And I think I want the skirt too!


----------



## rutabaga

KGracr22 said:


> I’m sorry but what on earth is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436808



Theres a lot of puff sleeved tops and dresses this year


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Anyone have the Wacoal red carpet strapless bra and what are your thoughts? Does it run true to size? Thanks!



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## JoesGirl

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Anyone have the Wacoal red carpet strapless bra and what are your thoughts? Does it run true to size? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436828


I hated it!  But I have broad shoulders and am a point in my life where I won’t wear it if I’m uncomfortable. It runs true to size.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Shoppingdaze70 said:


> Does anyone know if we can go into stores to preview items to determine sizing before we purchase?



Based on last year, the items are not on the floor until the sale begins (July 6 this year) but if you have a SA, they can pull multiple sizes for you from your wish list and hold them for you until you go into the store when the sale goes live.


----------



## buggiewomma

For those considering Mother jeans for the first time, note that they only have one pair that are the “rigid” fabric (98% cotton). See below. I actually really like these - they aren’t ripped up like most of the rigid choices in this brand and the tomcat style has been great for me in the past.

I do not recommend the others. Just like other brands, stretchy non-cotton jeans sag and fall down and don’t last. This is fine for cheaper pairs, but I wouldn’t spend $200 on the stretchy blend fabric jeans.


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> Added everything to my list just now... My kid is really sick, and I am sitting in the dark in his fuzzy reading corner chair (which is actually quite comfy) working on this important project. At least I have something to do other than doom scroll and listen to him cough and spew aerosols into the air (anyone want to come over and hang out at my house?!)
> 
> After complaining last night and acting all negative nancy, I have nevertheless accumulated a wishlist worth $3046. hahahahahaha.....
> 
> I LOVE the monica vinader siren green onyx drop earrings. OMG. they might be my top item.


I liked some of the Monica Vinader huggies, too!!


----------



## AshJs3

I just noticed I didn't see any Tory Burch. They usually have shoes and bags made for the sale. I don't need anymore, but that little crossbody from the 2020 sale is one of my most used bags ever!


----------



## englishprof

AshJs3 said:


> I just noticed I didn't see any Tory Burch. They usually have shoes and bags made for the sale. I don't need anymore, but that little crossbody from the 2020 sale is one of my most used bags ever!


You are in my head, as I was looking for the same!!


----------



## chloethelovely

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Anyone have the Wacoal red carpet strapless bra and what are your thoughts? Does it run true to size? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436828


I just recently bought this.  Yes, it runs tts.  It stays in place really well. I don't love that the top of the cup has that silicone grip strip thing.  I just dont feel like I need it at the top, and it's a bit uncomfortable.  Although, if you don't have gargantuan boobs, it may not bother you as much.


----------



## vivi24

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Anyone have the Wacoal red carpet strapless bra and what are your thoughts? Does it run true to size? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436828


Hi! I bought it last year, and it’s one of my most worn bras. Super comfy and true to size. This is an everyday bra, nothing extra, not a push up bra.


----------



## sabrunka

Didnt realize everything was going to be up today! Pleasant surprise.  I added a few things to my wishlist - A bobbi brown lip set, Osea body set, Kopari deodorant set, a pair of flats I plan to wear to a wedding and I also liked one of the blazer offerings from Veronica Beard.  I dont need anything else but hey, I always say that and end up buying a bunch of crap I dont need.


----------



## Landra

lovemyrescues said:


> I found a few items that I want to see in person.  But yes underwhelming.


Where’s the Tory burch or mcm. Handbags are so disappoing


----------



## Landra

KGracr22 said:


> I’m sorry but what on earth is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436808


Ugly!


----------



## Landra

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Anyone have the Wacoal red carpet strapless bra and what are your thoughts? Does it run true to size? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436828


Runs true to size


----------



## ssocialitex

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Anyone have the Wacoal red carpet strapless bra and what are your thoughts? Does it run true to size? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436828



I have had mine for the last few years and love it. I may snag another during the sale.

Anyone have the Dennis Gross light mask thing? Do I need it before my wedding? Will I see results pretty quickly?


----------



## Steph0506

So far the Rails star sweater caught my eye along with the Dior lip set, Bombas socks, and the mens Ugg joggers. Does anyone know the quality of their dish towels? 4 for under $20 seems like good deal.  I hope more Slip pillow cases come out. I’ve been wanting to grab one but I don’t need a 2 pack in white.


----------



## KGracr22

chloethelovely said:


> I thought the Veronica Beard options were all underwhelming.  But this...  this is special.


It’s like if asparagus was their inspiration


----------



## titania029

Anyone bought this brand before? I'm perplexed why the king/California king size is only available in one color, but the California king is available in a lot more.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sijo-eucalyptus-tencel-lyocell-duvet-cover/6500393?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FAll%20Anniversary&color=022


----------



## KGracr22

rutabaga said:


> Theres a lot of puff sleeved tops and dresses this year


It’s not the puff sleeve it’s the color so drab


----------



## katz_creative

englishprof said:


> That was going to be my term for it, too.


Oh no! I wasn't very excited until I started going through the preview this morning! My list is soooo long -- large format Voluspa, Max Mara sunnies, Proenza tote, all of the costume jewelry...


----------



## Mkbaggal

Being that I was born in the 1900’s I am living for all the flare jeans in the sale this year- I am so sick of skinny jeans! I will make an exception though for the Coated Joes Charlie high waist skinny’s though (i have been on the lookout for coated jeans because again 90s fashion is life ) fingers crossed some of this stuff hits the Canadian side! Where are the Tory Burch bags though? And Ugg boots? Geez, I’m starting to sound like a basic *****…


----------



## nikki626

I saw a few things for my wish list.  Im not overly excited about anything however Im sure more will be added and more to see from your likes and dislikes.  can anyone provide a view of these boots.. they have been in the sale for the past couple of years..


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m still wadding though it all the handbags were disappointing. I did find it interesting that they have the coach Cassie which was very popular and discontinued maybe 2-3 years after it was out. It makes me wonder if these are left overs they didn’t sell or if they’re bring the style back. Interesting that they are claiming it’s a Nordstrom exclusive.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

There are quite a few leather jackets this year! Does anyone have a favorite?

I like the cropped silhouette of the Sam Edelman jacket but not a fan of the tiny pocket at the top front or the fake belt loops.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FAll%20Anniversary&color=001


----------



## carolinemm

ssocialitex said:


> I have had mine for the last few years and love it. I may snag another during the sale.
> 
> Anyone have the Dennis Gross light mask thing? Do I need it before my wedding? Will I see results pretty quickly?


Where do you see the Dennis Gross Light mask? I don’t see any of this items a part of the sale


----------



## KensingtonUK

Ugh so disappointed in the selection this year. Feel like you can get just a good of deal if not better by shipping saks, bloomies or neiman’s salesp


----------



## carolinemm

I had this Monica necklace in my wishlist but after reading reviews and zooming in as much as my computer will let me I realized the diamond is surrounded by a mirror/ specially cut silver to give the illusion of a larger stone. Here I was thinking it was a recycled diamond which was why the price was so low.  One item slashed off the list


----------



## nikki626

pixiejenna said:


> I’m still wadding though it all the handbags were disappointing. I did find it interesting that they have the coach Cassie which was very popular and discontinued maybe 2-3 years after it was out. It makes me wonder if these are left overs they didn’t sell or if they’re bring the style back. Interesting that they are claiming it’s a Nordstrom exclusive.



I had a Cassie.  I liked it but didn't love it.. I sold it on Poshmart. I was surprised to see it in the sale as well.  Maybe the colors are new.


----------



## bunnylou

carolinemm said:


> Where do you see the Dennis Gross Light mask? I don’t see any of this items a part of the sale



The mask is still on the site and on sale (but not NAS). I wonder if this model is being discontinued? There are many reviews online regarding charging issues with the product, so I wonder if there will soon be a new and improved version. Still considering it, though. I picked up the LightStim during NAS a couple of years ago and liked it. Think there were some good results but it takes 20 minutes to cover your entire face. The 3 minute timer for the Dennis Gross Mask is tempting.


----------



## nikki626

SoCalGal2016 said:


> There are quite a few leather jackets this year! Does anyone have a favorite?
> 
> I like the cropped silhouette of the Sam Edelman jacket but not a fan of the tiny pocket at the top front or the fake belt loops.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FAll%20Anniversary&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436917



I'm into this one I love the hood. I was going to get the faux one last year but it looked really cheap in person
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-...n/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Well I went through a lot of it and I'm also in the underwhelmed boat.  I've gotten so many great pieces recently from other places that I'm comparing the NSale offerings to and feeling like there may not be anything "stand out" that I want.  I mean there are a few things I'd like to have but not sure they're worth stalking or fretting or losing sleep over.  And there are several things I like that I'm just going to wait out and see if they make it to the better marked down few weeks after sale section.


----------



## nikki626

kadya said:


> The Olaplex set was $84 last year - it is identical in size and contents this year, and is $99 now



Also, sadly it is barely a deal. At Sephora.. you can purchase the shampoo and conditioner in the 8.5 oz bottle for $28.  The No. 3 which is something I use doesn't come in a 8.5 oz bottle.  i guess that is where the "deal" comes in getting that in a larger bottle.


----------



## pixiejenna

carolinemm said:


> I had this Monica necklace in my wishlist but after reading reviews and zooming in as much as my computer will let me I realized the diamond is surrounded by a mirror/ specially cut silver to give the illusion of a larger stone. Here I was thinking it was a recycled diamond which was why the price was so low.  One item slashed off the list
> View attachment 5436943



I have a white gold necklace and the way they described it was diamond cut. It gives the illusion of diamonds by how it’s shaped without it having diamonds. I don’t wear it often but when I do I always get compliments on it. But this comes off very bait and switch, make it look like a big diamond but it’s really a diamond chip.



nikki626 said:


> I had a Cassie.  I liked it but didn't love it.. I sold it on Poshmart. I was surprised to see it in the sale as well.  Maybe the colors are new.



I like the style and I bought one with a coupon but I felt lack luster about it and never switched my stuff over right away so I decided to return it. That’s my test for buying handbags if I don’t instantly switch my stuff over to the new bag in the first week of having it, it must go back. I really wanted the Carmel/camel color that was never made in the US. If they offered the Carmel/camel color in this sale I would absolutely snap it up. I don’t feel like these are new color wise at all. Black is staple, the orange red might be new, I remember that they did a bunch of color block mixes but I don’t like color block so I ignored them, and the coated canvas was just coming back and I recall both a dark and light brown. I liked the light coated canvas but not with the leather flap I wanted solid canvas lol.


----------



## buggiewomma

SoCalGal2016 said:


> There are quite a few leather jackets this year! Does anyone have a favorite?
> 
> I like the cropped silhouette of the Sam Edelman jacket but not a fan of the tiny pocket at the top front or the fake belt loops.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FAll%20Anniversary&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436917


I love the allsaints with the quilted shoulders! Classic but kinda unique too.


----------



## nikki626

pixiejenna said:


> I have a white gold necklace and the way they described it was diamond cut. It gives the illusion of diamonds by how it’s shaped without it having diamonds. I don’t wear it often but when I do I always get compliments on it. But this comes off very bait and switch, make it look like a big diamond but it’s really a diamond chip.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the style and I bought one with a coupon but I felt lack luster about it and never switched my stuff over right away so I decided to return it. That’s my test for buying handbags if I don’t instantly switch my stuff over to the new bag in the first week of having it, it must go back. I really wanted the Carmel/camel color that was never made in the US. If they offered the Carmel/camel color in this sale I would absolutely snap it up. I don’t feel like these are new color wise at all. Black is staple, the orange red might be new, I remember that they did a bunch of color block mixes but I don’t like color block so I ignored them, and the coated canvas was just coming back and I recall both a dark and light brown. I liked the light coated canvas but not with the leather flap I wanted solid canvas lol.




That is a solid thought process - use it right away or return it.  I'm going to put that into practice


----------



## buggiewomma

Alright… whoever pointed out that there was a Clare v. Tote at the rack… thank you!!! It was the exact one that I regretted not buying a couple years ago (last year? 2020-2021 are all the same to me)… it’s the mini cat print with red handle. I love it!!!! IT DOESN’T SMELL LIKE DEAD FISH!!! It also shipped in one day


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> That is a solid thought process - use it right away or return it.  I'm going to put that into practice


It really is. I hate when I have something with tags on and supposedly love it and then haven’t worn it 6 months later. Such a bummer in so many ways.


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> I'm into this one I love the hood. I was going to get the faux one last year but it looked really cheap in person
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-leather-moto-jacket-with-removable-hood/5872871?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Preview/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001
> View attachment 5436947



I have this jacket from 2018 or 2019 NAS and it’s a workhorse. The hood is perfect for SF bc sometimes you get random drizzle/mist from the fog.


----------



## nikki626

okay here is my list so far.  if im able to order both jeans i will keep the one which fit the best. im still deciding on the caslon or the levis jackets.  less sweaters for my this year, more long sleeve shirts.  no accessories, no pj's and no beauty. a few shirts for my husband. i may look at some jeans for him later in the sale if anything new things appear.  as you may have guessed i have done no work today.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

englishprof said:


> You are in my head, as I was looking for the same!!





Landra said:


> Where’s the Tory burch or mcm. Handbags are so disappoing



I am hopeful that Tory items show up later.  I recall them dropping in a few days into the preview a year or two ago. (maybe longer?)


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> I have this jacket from 2018 or 2019 NAS and it’s a workhorse. The hood is perfect for SF bc sometimes you get random drizzle/mist from the fog.



Thank you, I'm in SF and this morning it was foggy and misty a hood would have been nice.


----------



## rutabaga

Icon status, here I come!


----------



## KathrynS

KensingtonUK said:


> Ugh so disappointed in the selection this year. Feel like you can get just a good of deal if not better by shipping saks, bloomies or neiman’s salesp


Saks has been killer lately for deals. Including stuff on sale during pre order. I have been spending over there quite steadily.
Skimmed a portion of the clothes and my early takeaways:
So many repeats. I love a good standard but could we change the color or something? Looking at you plus size Zella. 

I am not prepared for platform and block heels to be back.

lots of things that … well I’ll be polite and say not my taste (shhh ugly!!!!)

and lots of stuff that’s not a good deal Like the le labo discovery set and the tom ford shimmer set.


----------



## pixiejenna

Has anyone tried the le labo shampoo? I[m curious enough try it, if it’s not sold out by the time my low level can shop lol.


----------



## ssocialitex

carolinemm said:


> Where do you see the Dennis Gross Light mask? I don’t see any of this items a part of the sale


Sorry I saw the notification of it back in stock and asked about it.  I thought I saw earlier in the thread someone mentioning a light mask in the sale.



bunnylou said:


> The mask is still on the site and on sale (but not NAS). I wonder if this model is being discontinued? There are many reviews online regarding charging issues with the product, so I wonder if there will soon be a new and improved version. Still considering it, though. I picked up the LightStim during NAS a couple of years ago and liked it. Think there were some good results but it takes 20 minutes to cover your entire face. The 3 minute timer for the Dennis Gross Mask is tempting.


Ooh good to know.  Wonder if holding out for new and improved would be better.


----------



## Laurenleigh

carolinemm said:


> I had this Monica necklace in my wishlist but after reading reviews and zooming in as much as my computer will let me I realized the diamond is surrounded by a mirror/ specially cut silver to give the illusion of a larger stone. Here I was thinking it was a recycled diamond which was why the price was so low.  One item slashed off the list
> View attachment 5436943


Yeah, I caught that on super zoom too. Sneaky, sneaky!!!


----------



## NorCarGirl

Anyone use Augustinus Bader?  Thinking about splurging….


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> For those considering Mother jeans for the first time, note that they only have one pair that are the “rigid” fabric (98% cotton). See below. I actually really like these - they aren’t ripped up like most of the rigid choices in this brand and the tomcat style has been great for me in the past.
> 
> I do not recommend the others. Just like other brands, stretchy non-cotton jeans sag and fall down and don’t last. This is fine for cheaper pairs, but I wouldn’t spend $200 on the stretchy blend fabric jeans.


Thanks I was looking at the Runaway fray step jeans. I’ll check these out instead.


----------



## VSOP

Testing out using link from app. I might have done it wrong, lol. 

 I have these saved. But they might not fit over my calf.


----------



## rutabaga

buggiewomma said:


> For those considering Mother jeans for the first time, note that they only have one pair that are the “rigid” fabric (98% cotton). See below. I actually really like these - they aren’t ripped up like most of the rigid choices in this brand and the tomcat style has been great for me in the past.
> 
> I do not recommend the others. Just like other brands, stretchy non-cotton jeans sag and fall down and don’t last. This is fine for cheaper pairs, but I wouldn’t spend $200 on the stretchy blend fabric jeans.



Agreed. And if you find a pair you like with lyocell in them, size down one size. I wear size 30 in Mothers that are 98% cotton 2% stretch or the cotton/poly/stretch material but throw lyocell in the blend and it’s super stretchy so I size down to 29. I’m also a size 29 in rag & bone.


----------



## rutabaga

pixiejenna said:


> Has anyone tried the le labo shampoo? I[m curious enough try it, if it’s not sold out by the time my low level can shop lol.


My SA gave me weeks worth of sample packets (both Hinoki and Basil) and I liked it but it’s so $$$. I used a $30 note to buy the basil shower gel because I love the scent but I don’t know that I’d spend real money on it. I ended up buying the hair mask during a points event and it’s a huge tub that’ll last forever.


----------



## golfinggirl

NorCarGirl said:


> Anyone use Augustinus Bader?  Thinking about splurging….


Yes - I use Augustinus Bader and love his products. Probably on my fifth bottle of the Rich Cream.


----------



## chloethelovely

VSOP said:


> View attachment 5437058
> 
> Testing out using link from app. I might have done it wrong, lol.
> 
> I have these saved. But they might not fit over my calf.


These are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Westie lover

titania029 said:


> Anyone bought this brand before? I'm perplexed why the king/California king size is only available in one color, but the California king is available in a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sijo-eucalyptus-tencel-lyocell-duvet-cover/6500393?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FAll%20Anniversary&color=022



I have purchased the eucalyptus from Sijo. I have only purchased the sheets but like the fabric. It’s soft and holds up fairly well as far as pilling. My only complaint is that it looks wrinkled even with proper care. You might want to check the Sijo site. A few days ago they had a few eucalyptus duvet covers with a good sale price and offer various discounts for an additional savings. I usually order my sheets from the site. They offer an option of pillow cases and fitted sheet only set. Shipping is free on any purchase over $65.


----------



## lovemyrescues

So Susie has  GREAT hints on her blog post.

A few tips are pay for 2-day shipping as it bumps you up in the queue, if an item sells out save it in another size in your cart and continue to check if the size you ants pop up.

That being said from her post I saw this and I think I need it: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/quilted-pocket-jacket/6563542


----------



## sabrunka

nikki626 said:


> okay here is my list so far.  if im able to order both jeans i will keep the one which fit the best. im still deciding on the caslon or the levis jackets.  less sweaters for my this year, more long sleeve shirts.  no accessories, no pj's and no beauty. a few shirts for my husband. i may look at some jeans for him later in the sale if anything new things appear.  as you may have guessed i have done no work today.
> 
> View attachment 5436985
> View attachment 5436986
> View attachment 5436987
> 
> View attachment 5436988


Oh!!! That burgundy club monaco dress! I own it in a beautiful sandy beige and it is SO flattering on my body, going to get burgundy for sure!! I would say it runs large though, I got size XS to be more fitted to my body, and normally im a small-medium


----------



## Laurenleigh

VSOP said:


> View attachment 5437058
> 
> Testing out using link from app. I might have done it wrong, lol.
> 
> I have these saved. But they might not fit over my calf.


They’re super cute! They caught my eye too but I got a similar pair by Tory Burch last year so I’ll pass. Love the gold bits around the sole on those though!


----------



## waddleod

I was hoping to find a new winter coat but none of them look like they could stand up to a Minnesota winter.

i like the save the duck styles. Any insight on sizing with this brand?


----------



## lulu212121

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Anyone have the Wacoal red carpet strapless bra and what are your thoughts? Does it run true to size? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436828


This is a really good bra. I'm busty and it's the best one I've ever owned. Supportive without smooshing. At first I was turned off by the padding, but somehow, someway it does not add to me. I did find that it ran true to size for me. If you know your size in Wacoal, you should be good.


----------



## carolswin

This might be the best year ever for my wallet - even with the inflation on my staple items! Other than the things that I buy every year I really don't have anything new I'm interested in. I purchase a pair of AG jeans every year but the Prima Ankle Cigarette from last year are offered again in the exact same color way. I might attempt a different brand but as I no longer live near a store it would be order a bunch and return by mail. I don't know that I want to roll that dice. 
I also ordered the Clare V tote at the Rack today! Last year's sale tote was the one thing that haunted me all year - wishing I had bought it. This years version is navy and I don't really want that so I figured for $100 cheaper I'd try the Rack one!


----------



## buggiewomma

waddleod said:


> I was hoping to find a new winter coat but none of them look like they could stand up to a Minnesota winter.
> 
> i like the save the duck styles. Any insight on sizing with this brand?


I have one light puffer. TTS. I wear a M and am usually a 6-8 on top. It’s roomy, and I could probably size down for a very slim look. A little longer than the north face and other REI type brands (why are those so short?)


----------



## buggiewomma

carolswin said:


> This might be the best year ever for my wallet - even with the inflation on my staple items! Other than the things that I buy every year I really don't have anything new I'm interested in. I purchase a pair of AG jeans every year but the Prima Ankle Cigarette from last year are offered again in the exact same color way. I might attempt a different brand but as I no longer live near a store it would be order a bunch and return by mail. I don't know that I want to roll that dice.
> I also ordered the Clare V tote at the Rack today! Last year's sale tote was the one thing that haunted me all year - wishing I had bought it. This years version is navy and I don't really want that so I figured for $100 cheaper I'd try the Rack one!


Woooo tote twins!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I highly recommend looking at items on your wish list and see if they have a video giving more of a look and description of each item. Some of rhe SAs even do a try on so I whittled my list down. I also looked at reviews for items that have been offered in the past.


----------



## titania029

Westie lover said:


> I have purchased the eucalyptus from Sijo. I have only purchased the sheets but like the fabric. It’s soft and holds up fairly well as far as pilling. My only complaint is that it looks wrinkled even with proper care. You might want to check the Sijo site. A few days ago they had a few eucalyptus duvet covers with a good sale price and offer various discounts for an additional savings. I usually order my sheets from the site. They offer an option of pillow cases and fitted sheet only set. Shipping is free on any purchase over $65.



Thank you!


----------



## AshJs3

I have about 20 army green jackets already, but that Blanc Noir Tectonic Hooded Jacket is so cool.


----------



## Annisalelover

Has anyone tried Pistola jeans?  How do they fit?  They have a pair that has 

a distressed hem, that I like.


----------



## pixiejenna

rutabaga said:


> My SA gave me weeks worth of sample packets (both Hinoki and Basil) and I liked it but it’s so $$$. I used a $30 note to buy the basil shower gel because I love the scent but I don’t know that I’d spend real money on it. I ended up buying the hair mask during a points event and it’s a huge tub that’ll last forever.



Thanks based on the description I was leaning towards the basil scent, is the himoki scent more floral?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I started reviewing last nigh


bunnylou said:


> The mask is still on the site and on sale (but not NAS). I wonder if this model is being discontinued? There are many reviews online regarding charging issues with the product, so I wonder if there will soon be a new and improved version. Still considering it, though. I picked up the LightStim during NAS a couple of years ago and liked it. Think there were some good results but it takes 20 minutes to cover your entire face. The 3 minute timer for the Dennis Gross Mask is tempting.



I bought the Dennis Gross mask a few years ago and haven't had any problems with it! The strap is lame, but I either use it while laying back (which is delightfully relaxing) or hold it (3 minutes isn't very long!). 

I have other handheld devices like the LightStim but I prefer the full coverage of the DG mask.


----------



## rutabaga

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks based on the description I was leaning towards the basil scent, is the himoki scent more floral?


Basil smells more like green tea to me. Hinoki is smoky, like incense.


----------



## octnybride

For the first time since 2019 I am intrigued by this sale. I am at the lowest level and have been in negative points since 2018!
I noticed my shopping with them has fallen about 80% which was a big surprise.

I have a feeling I will need to hunt bc these will be sold out when I finally get access

Longchamp backpack- any color!!
Mother step hem crop jeans- these work on my 5'2'' body
Paul Green boots
Spanx faux leather leggings (but any intel on sizing?)

Not impressed with the beauty deals. I'm sure more items will grow on me.

Years ago I feel into the Zella traps even though their leggings have never fit me right but I kept buying them. I have the Caslon leather jacket with the hoodie and that was my best purchase from the NAS.


----------



## nikki626

AshJs3 said:


> I have about 20 army green jackets already, but that Blanc Noir Tectonic Hooded Jacket is so cool.



LOL.. they are easy to collect.  They are very versatile.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

octnybride said:


> Not impressed with the beauty deals. I'm sure more items will grow on me.



Last year they did a ton of beauty deals right as the sale kicked off and then (I think) they did a bunch of flash sales. I remember not wanting the Kate Sommerville Beauty Exclusive but then once in-store shopping started for Icon/Ambassador they rolled out some great 2/1 deals. I bought ExfoliKate and Dennis Gross Face Peels at great prices! I'm hoping they do that again this year!


----------



## titania029

The Spanx runs small, and there is very little stretch, so size up.



octnybride said:


> For the first time since 2019 I am intrigued by this sale. I am at the lowest level and have been in negative points since 2018!
> I noticed my shopping with them has fallen about 80% which was a big surprise.
> 
> I have a feeling I will need to hunt bc these will be sold out when I finally get access
> 
> Longchamp backpack- any color!!
> Mother step hem crop jeans- these work on my 5'2'' body
> Paul Green boots
> Spanx faux leather leggings (but any intel on sizing?)
> 
> Not impressed with the beauty deals. I'm sure more items will grow on me.
> 
> Years ago I feel into the Zella traps even though their leggings have never fit me right but I kept buying them. I have the Caslon leather jacket with the hoodie and that was my best purchase from the NAS.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Spent a good part of the day going through everything on the preview.  Trying to be mindful about what I'm getting to make sure they are items that work in with what I have or something that I need (like bra's and panties).  It seems like a lot of brands were missing this year or that some of the usual brands aren't offering as much.  So far I know I want the mocha master.  At first I was disappointed that it was only offered in green (and I like green) because I usually buy coffee makers in stainless or black.  Then I looked around the kitchen and realized that a little pop of color would be perfect on the counter and actually works with the greens I have scattered throughout the room.  The other items I like are the Aquatalia shorter booties with the side zippers and even though P448 doesn't offer much this year I really wanted black tennies so have decided on the black John's.  Hoping they are as comfortable as everyone says.  I do also like the Pendleton fleece jacket (brownish? plaid) and the Nordstrom signature camel v-neck cashmere sweater.  The signature line is usually good quality and I think it would look cute under the Pendelton coat.  Definitely getting more lash serum and barefoot dream socks.  Still looking at dress coats.  The Ralph Lauren wool blend might work for what I need.  Don't need a super expensive one since I don't use them often (would love the Fleurette!) but I think it's good to have one on hand.  Kind of disappointed in the beauty items this year.  Was hoping for another Oribe gold lust gift set.  I saw the their texturizing/dry shampoo set but I only want the texturizing spray.   I will buy those items once my sale translates into notes.  If anyone is familiar with Amalfi shoes I'd appreciate your feedback on the brand.  I'm looking at their slip on loafer with a slight lug sole.


----------



## VSOP

carolswin said:


> This might be the best year ever for my wallet - even with the inflation on my staple items! Other than the things that I buy every year I really don't have anything new I'm interested in. I purchase a pair of AG jeans every year but the Prima Ankle Cigarette from last year are offered again in the exact same color way. I might attempt a different brand but as I no longer live near a store it would be order a bunch and return by mail. I don't know that I want to roll that dice.
> I also ordered the Clare V tote at the Rack today! Last year's sale tote was the one thing that haunted me all year - wishing I had bought it. This years version is navy and I don't really want that so I figured for $100 cheaper I'd try the Rack one!



Dag is it navy? I thought it was black. Oh well.


----------



## Illinigirl

The Longchamp Pliage expandable tote has 11 colors this year! Wow that must be a record. Don’t ever remember that many. I don’t need another but the dahlia looks really nice. I’m surprised not to see any Beyond Yoga in the sale. I’m hoping some items might be added later.


----------



## buggiewomma

Annisalelover said:


> Has anyone tried Pistola jeans?  How do they fit?  They have a pair that has
> 
> a distressed hem, that I like.


I like them. For the price point they are a good deal. They feel more like the expensive fancy jeans than some of the other middle priced styles… kinda like Joes. They are pretty TTS (at least the one pair I have)… 29=8.


----------



## KGracr22

You think they're going to release more items/ brands as th sale gets closer or after it opens to more levels? They always add stuff the night it goes live or a few days after. They're missing a few brands, and the brands I normally see have a lot of options are quite limited.


----------



## KathrynS

Started the night with 36 items and reduced to 10. I think last year I bought 30, that’s how underwhelming it feels.


----------



## carolinemm

KGracr22 said:


> You think they're going to release more items/ brands as th sale gets closer or after it opens to more levels? They always add stuff the night it goes live or a few days after. They're missing a few brands, and the brands I normally see have a lot of options are quite limited.


I wonder if they'll add more items as well... I sorta hope not since i've looked at every single item and dont want to sift through everything again


----------



## carolinemm

Alright so I know I was a negative Nancy last night but I'm really disappointed in the beauty options! I've narrowed down my list to things I actually really want vs impulses.. all depends on how they fit though The top grouping are things I'm most excited about. I'm sure I'll panic and buy a ton more items on the first day I can shop 


Fendi 55mm Gradient Square Sunglasses
L'Agence Inez Crop Shoulder Pad Cotton Blend Tweed Blazer
Reiss Perry Long Sleeve Cutout Midi Sweater Dress
L'Agence Open Toe Sandal - Nude

Alo Airlift High Waist Midi Leggings - Green
Mother The Insider Crop Fray Step Hem Jeans
Bombas Original Assorted 3-Pack Cushion Ankle Socks
Nike Sportswear Essential Oversize Sweatshirt - Pink
Cult Gaia Soleil Ankle Tie Sandal - Lilac
BTB Los Angeles Sunday Morning Straw Tote - Pink 
Converse Chuck Taylor® All Star® Lift High Top Platform Sneaker - White
St Tropez Jumbo Self Tan Express Mousse
Jo Malone Candle Set


----------



## carolinemm

I do love some of the pricey blazers like the love letter and the blue leather VB, but I work in tech in SF and the unofficial uniform is jeans and a hoodie. I can't justify $500 for a jacket for 2 days in the office max. But I hope whoever wants the blue leather VB really enjoys it because I think its so pretty


----------



## lovemyrescues

carolinemm said:


> I do love some of the pricey blazers like the love letter and the blue leather VB, but I work in tech in SF and the unofficial uniform is jeans and a hoodie. I can't justify $500 for a jacket for 2 days in the office max. But I hope whoever wants the blue leather VB really enjoys it because I think its so pretty


This screams tech in the Bay Area. I want this set. For me the videos on these items really sold me.


----------



## JoesGirl

I’m excited for two blazers, one by Zag & Voltaire and the other Cinq A Sept, a pair of P44 black high tops, a silk L‘Agence camisole, a Faherty hoodie, The Nordstrom Signature skirt and hoodie cashmere set, the Blanc Noir and Zella hoodie blazers, I’ll see which works best if any.Oh and Pedro Garcia sling backs and some All Saints boots.  Now those are the must try ons, we’ll see what I keep.  

I haven’t purchased much in the past year from Nordstrom and have worked full time in person through the whole pandemic so I am looking to put a bit of spark in my wardrobe.  
it’ll be a fun few weeks ladles!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies - has anybody seen the Monica Vinader Pave Bracelet, or the Veronica Beard Cooke dickey jacket IRL?  The VB cooke seems well priced for a leather blazer.  For the MV bangle, these always seem so much smaller than what I was expecting when I get it.


----------



## buggiewomma

carolinemm said:


> I wonder if they'll add more items as well... I sorta hope not since i've looked at every single item and dont want to sift through everything again


I recall that when we were all nerding out last year, there was a helpful and particularly vigilant TPF comrade here who would post the total count of all Anniversary items in the preview… and we saw it steadily increase over time. Hopefully we will see new things coming this year too as the days go on!


----------



## Laurenleigh

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies - has anybody seen the Monica Vinader Pave Bracelet, or the Veronica Beard Cooke dickey jacket IRL?  The VB cooke seems well priced for a leather blazer.  For the MV bangle, these always seem so much smaller than what I was expecting when I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437314


That style VB blazer is normally leather and retails for $1200 at full price, but this one sadly is faux leather. I’ve been eyeing Cooke blazers for over a year now so I was thrilled to see if for such a great price in that gorgeous blue. It broke my heart to see that it’s not leather though.  Just wanted to share in case others didn’t realize it’s not actually leather. I’m not willing to pay that much for polyurethane but saved it in my cart in case the price drops lower later this summer/fall.


----------



## Michelle1x

Laurenleigh said:


> That style VB blazer is normally leather and retails for $1200 at full price, but this one sadly is faux leather. I’ve been eyeing Cooke blazers for over a year now so I was thrilled to see if for such a great price in that gorgeous blue. It broke my heart to see that it’s not leather though.  Just wanted to share in case others didn’t realize it’s not actually leather. I’m not willing to pay that much for polyurethane but saved it in my cart in case the price drops lower later this summer/fall.


Grrr.  I KNEW it.  The description of that blazer says leather but I know the VB leather jackets are $1K+ 
Then I looked and found this one, at regular price $1300.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-womens-cooke-dickey-leather-jacket/6656441
		


Yeah I think I'll pass on the faux leather also
thanks


----------



## Laurenleigh

Michelle1x said:


> Grrr.  I KNEW it.  The description of that blazer says leather but I know the VB leather jackets are $1K+
> Then I looked and found this one, at regular price $1300.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-womens-cooke-dickey-leather-jacket/6656441
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I'll pass on the faux leather also
> thanks


Yep. The description says “buttery leather” but the fabric content says polyurethane and viscose. I think this for sure was a made-for-the-sale item because all the other Cooke jackets, even in fun colors, have always been leather. I actually just bit the bullet and ordered the camel one direct from VB tonight. I’ve been thinking about it for weeks but wanted to wait and see what was included in the Nordies sale. The camel one is on sale on the VB website plus an extra 20% off the sale price for July 4 and I got 5% back shopping through a cash back site. Still not cheap but it’s classic and I’ll wear it often for many years.


----------



## Hobie

Does anyone have any info on how Blanc Noir fits? The hooded blazer caught my eye. Thanks!


----------



## octnybride

titania029 said:


> The Spanx runs small, and there is very little stretch, so size up.


thanks- good to know!


----------



## rutabaga

Laurenleigh said:


> That style VB blazer is normally leather and retails for $1200 at full price, but this one sadly is faux leather. I’ve been eyeing Cooke blazers for over a year now so I was thrilled to see if for such a great price in that gorgeous blue. It broke my heart to see that it’s not leather though.  Just wanted to share in case others didn’t realize it’s not actually leather. I’m not willing to pay that much for polyurethane but saved it in my cart in case the price drops lower later this summer/fall.



That explains it! I have the Cooke in white leather and it’s so nice. It feels like the inside of a luxury car lol. I paid $6-700 on sale though so when I saw the NAS price I couldn’t believe it.

For sizing, I go up one size in VB blazers.


----------



## octnybride

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Last year they did a ton of beauty deals right as the sale kicked off and then (I think) they did a bunch of flash sales. I remember not wanting the Kate Sommerville Beauty Exclusive but then once in-store shopping started for Icon/Ambassador they rolled out some great 2/1 deals. I bought ExfoliKate and Dennis Gross Face Peels at great prices! I'm hoping they do that again this year!


n

Do they really? I must have checked out of the sale the last few years. I only went thru a few pages because there is so much to wade through. Do you think it was preplanned or they had to add to add more because sales were down? 
I wanted the morrocanoil but the deal isn't that great.


----------



## Kapster

Illinigirl said:


> The Longchamp Pliage expandable tote has 11 colors this year! Wow that must be a record. Don’t ever remember that many. I don’t need another but the dahlia looks really nice. I’m surprised not to see any Beyond Yoga in the sale. I’m hoping some items might be added later.



The have DEFINITELY been adding items to the sale roster in the past day, because the Longchamp totes were not there when I first checked! (And I was surprised to see them missing.) The new colors are fabulous! That's probably my favorite NAS item of all time. I think I bought my first one at least 10 years ago and it's a bit rough at the corners but I still use it for traveling. I picked up a pretty olive green one last year as well.


----------



## carolswin

Illinigirl said:


> The Longchamp Pliage expandable tote has 11 colors this year! Wow that must be a record. Don’t ever remember that many. I don’t need another but the dahlia looks really nice. I’m surprised not to see any Beyond Yoga in the sale. I’m hoping some items might be added later.


They must be still adding items. Yesterday when I checked Longchamp there was only the backpack and leather tote. Thought it weird that the usual Le Pliage was missing. I absolutely DO NOT NEED another Longchamp but that's a lot of colors!


----------



## rutabaga

carolswin said:


> They must be still adding items. Yesterday when I checked Longchamp there was only the backpack and leather tote. Thought it weird that the usual Le Pliage was missing. I absolutely DO NOT NEED another Longchamp but that's a lot of colors!


I know I said I don’t need another (already have two) but I’m tempted by the Pebble/silvery off-white one!


----------



## octnybride

carolswin said:


> They must be still adding items. Yesterday when I checked Longchamp there was only the backpack and leather tote. Thought it weird that the usual Le Pliage was missing. I absolutely DO NOT NEED another Longchamp but that's a lot of colors!


You can't really go wrong with another Longchamp!


----------



## joyjooy

titania029 said:


> The Spanx runs small, and there is very little stretch, so size up.


Yes agree!  Purchased it recently and had to return.  Too snug and frankly not comfortable at all.


----------



## KGracr22

carolinemm said:


> I wonder if they'll add more items as well... I sorta hope not since i've looked at every single item and dont want to sift through everything again


Yeah that was my second thought, it's a lot to go through all of this but it's really lacking, I feel like i'm looking through their normal sale section


----------



## VSOP

Michelle1x said:


> Grrr.  I KNEW it.  The description of that blazer says leather but I know the VB leather jackets are $1K+
> Then I looked and found this one, at regular price $1300.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-womens-cooke-dickey-leather-jacket/6656441
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I'll pass on the faux leather also
> thanks



That camel blazer is bad!


----------



## VSOP

carolswin said:


> They must be still adding items. Yesterday when I checked Longchamp there was only the backpack and leather tote. Thought it weird that the usual Le Pliage was missing. I absolutely DO NOT NEED another Longchamp but that's a lot of colors!



I wished they had more colors in the leather tote, just brown/black. Boring.


----------



## KathrynS

I see 6,814 in app right now.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Wow they are definitely adding items.  Just like that the Oribe Gold Lust shampoo/conditioner set I wanted popped up.  Guess they want us to keep checking in.


----------



## titania029

joyjooy said:


> Yes agree!  Purchased it recently and had to return.  Too snug and frankly not comfortable at all.



And it is a struggle to get them on. Once on they were fine for me, but the process took some effort.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Clare V. is having a sale right now. The tote is available in more colors than just navy. I wonder if Nordstrom price matches something that is about to go in their Anniversary Sale.


----------



## nikki626

joyjooy said:


> Yes agree!  Purchased it recently and had to return.  Too snug and frankly not comfortable at all.


i donated mine recently. i just wasn't getting any wear out of them.  in GA they were too hot for summer of course, okay for fall and winter but not really. here in SF where i live now and it is fall most of the time, i could probably wear them more but i wasn't reaching for them


----------



## KGracr22

winnie_cooper said:


> Clare V. is having a sale right now. The tote is available in more colors than just navy. I wonder if Nordstrom price matches something that is about to go in their Anniversary Sale.


Poshmark has a bunch of stuff from last years sale that's in this years sale still NWT


----------



## KGracr22

winnie_cooper said:


> Clare V. is having a sale right now. The tote is available in more colors than just navy. I wonder if Nordstrom price matches something that is about to go in their Anniversary Sale.


This also kinda validates my earlier post that these items are made for the sale, or they're items that they knew wouldn't sell well at full price. All these awkward patterns and odd colors are not like the sale years ago.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Why are there no matching Zella sports bras to go with the studio lite shorts, capris and 7/8ths leggings?  I am hopeful they will be added?  These are my go to sports bras for riding my Peloton....


----------



## rutabaga

Reiss has a wrap coat (Felo) that looks reaaaaally similar to the NAS Elise coat, minus decorative straps on the sleeves. I prefer the patch pockets on the NAS version (phone won’t slip out) but the Reiss one is on sale and cheaper so I ordered it. Composition is the same (wool/poly). I recently ordered the Reiss Brooks coat in my usual size from Bloomingdale’s and it was generously cut so I sized down in the Felo. It’s my plan B in case the NAS coat is a bust.


----------



## KGracr22

KGracr22 said:


> Poshmark has a bunch of stuff from last years sale that's in this years sale still NWT


Ah also the nordstrom tote is perforated suede in Navy, the Claire V sale color is Marine and non perforated suede, still much cheaper with maybe 15% off


----------



## kadya

Just as a general note about sneakers - I have both Golden Goose superstars and P448 Thea platform ones, and the P448 is MILES better comfort-wise. The footbed is SO soft and cushy on them! The Golden Goose have a harder footbed and my heel actually starts to hurt in them after awhile. So if you’re looking for fashion sneakers, give P448 a look. I know the sale has some, and the rack actually gets them fairly often.


----------



## Lily's Mom

kadya said:


> Just as a general note about sneakers - I have both Golden Goose superstars and P448 Thea platform ones, and the P448 is MILES better comfort-wise. The footbed is SO soft and cushy on them! The Golden Goose have a harder footbed and my heel actually starts to hurt in them after awhile. So if you’re looking for fashion sneakers, give P448 a look. I know the sale has some, and the rack actually gets them fairly often.


I am happy to hear that since I have the P448's on my wish list.  I am debating between the black low tops and high tops.  Is there any difference in comfort or is it just a style preference?   I know I tried a pair of low tops last year after the anniversary sale but had to return them because of sizing.  I usually wear a size 9 in most shoes but the 39 were too snug.  Plan on sizing up to the 40 this time.


----------



## aob

buggiewomma said:


> I recall that when we were all nerding out last year, there was a helpful and particularly vigilant TPF comrade here who would post the total count of all Anniversary items in the preview… and we saw it steadily increase over time. Hopefully we will see new things coming this year too as the days go on!


One other thing that worked for me last year was to log on in the morning, click the women's clothing tab under the sale, then sort by newest.


----------



## JoesGirl

I love the black high tops from P448 in the sale.  I am ordering them.  Hope they work for me.  

That said I may or may not have ordered four items that popped up on sale that were on my wish list.  A hoodie from Eileen Fisher, AG jeans, All Saints hoodie dress in Olive I think they have the black and blue in the NAS and an All Saints recycled cashmere sweater.  I don’t have high hopes for that one.  But I’ll try.


----------



## Annisalelover

buggiewomma said:


> I like them. For the price point they are a good deal. They feel more like the expensive fancy jeans than some of the other middle priced styles… kinda like Joes. They are pretty TTS (at least the one pair I have)… 29=8.


Thank you!  Looks like I’ll just have to order a pair!


----------



## cmm62

So some things that caught my eye…

Jewelry - I had a great experience with my MV purchase last year. I like the size of hoops, the larger bangle and the earrings are beautiful! Hoping to see in person before I purchase…MV is not always worth the price since it’s gold plated.

Also love the S&S hoop design, and Bony Levy is marketing that as a kids bracelet but I love the mix of gold. (Also go look at the Bony Levy man’s jewelry photos - it’s just a man without his blouse on modeling a bracelet. Sir, where is your blouse?? It’s a bracelet not a nipple ring LOL)





I usually don’t care for the handbags but I’m obsessed with this color and it’s the exact design of the pochette Métis, which I love for how much it fits and it’s easy/multiple uses. I am super interested in this and I find coach quality is good. Color will also satisfy my need for a colorful fendi mini peekaboo hah! This could be a great every day bag that provides some color from the usual black.




In terms of coats, I love this Boss coat color and that it’s lined (hate all the unlined coats in the NAS). The cropped blazer is very cute and it has an awesome lining (the video for this blazer is super helpful to get an idea for fit and style).




In terms of beauty, anyone try these Sturm products or familiar with the black tea body wash?




I also think this frame dress would be amazing for a summer wedding which alas I do not have to attend. Oh well.



In terms of kids, I have a few mini Boden items I’ll be buying, and a cute open edit jacket for my little girl.

Hopefully some of these things will work out…we shall see!


----------



## VSOP

My wishlist is 13 items.


----------



## titania029

I am most excited that my sports bra is on sale. I recently lost weight, so I need new sizes.


----------



## buggiewomma

KathrynS said:


> I see 6,814 in app right now.


I remember 3,xxx the first night! I guess I have to recheck it all today - SUCH a burden


----------



## buggiewomma

kadya said:


> Just as a general note about sneakers - I have both Golden Goose superstars and P448 Thea platform ones, and the P448 is MILES better comfort-wise. The footbed is SO soft and cushy on them! The Golden Goose have a harder footbed and my heel actually starts to hurt in them after awhile. So if you’re looking for fashion sneakers, give P448 a look. I know the sale has some, and the rack actually gets them fairly often.


Same. Agree. Both fit me well but p448s are like towel lined slippers!


----------



## Kapster

cmm62 said:


> In terms of beauty, anyone try these Sturm products or familiar with the black tea body wash?



I have gone through mini bottles of Barbara Sturm Super Anti-Aging Serum, Calming Serum and Anti-Pollution Drops and didn't think that anything warranted a full-size purchase. I haven't tried her Hyaluronic Acid, as that's an ingredient that doesn't really work well for me (dehydrated skin + live in a dry climate).


----------



## buggiewomma

Lily's Mom said:


> I am happy to hear that since I have the P448's on my wish list.  I am debating between the black low tops and high tops.  Is there any difference in comfort or is it just a style preference?   I know I tried a pair of low tops last year after the anniversary sale but had to return them because of sizing.  I usually wear a size 9 in most shoes but the 39 were too snug.  Plan on sizing up to the 40 this time.


I prefer high top… but I prefer high tops in general across brands. Both are equally comfy to me.


----------



## rutabaga

Kapster said:


> I have gone through mini bottles of Barbara Sturm Super Anti-Aging Serum, Calming Serum and Anti-Pollution Drops and didn't think that anything warranted a full-size purchase. I haven't tried her Hyaluronic Acid, as that's an ingredient that doesn't really work well for me (dehydrated skin + live in a dry climate).



I think BS (heh) is overpriced for what you get.


----------



## KGracr22

rutabaga said:


> I think BS (heh) is overpriced for what you get.


I was using Ordinary and switched to La Roche Posay HA and it's seriously so good. I tried a sample of BS and it wasn't anything that great but the LRP HA really plumps up and hydrates, it's only $30, too.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does anyone have any opinions on the various Tom Ford sunglasses?


----------



## buggiewomma

A fun thing I just did: filter all women's clothing by material - check all the 100%s - wool, cashmere, silk, linen, cotton, leather. OMG. first of all, the amount is very manageable - under 200 items (which is honestly kind of a disgrace). Some things I would not have expected, eg, long sleeve cotton top from zella, which is usually a blend of fabrics. A 100% cotton robe, very cute cotton lounge outfit from everyday ritual, and a fabulous cotton N'Sync tee for those of you born in 1980 +/- 5 years!


----------



## Michelle1x

This Hugo Boss Coat is very well priced.  It is only 10% cashmere but from my experience with Hugo Boss, I'll bet it is softer than some of the pure cashmere coats.


----------



## sabrunka

Michelle1x said:


> This Hugo Boss Coat is very well priced.  It is only 10% cashmere but from my experience with Hugo Boss, I'll bet it is softer than some of the pure cashmere coats.
> View attachment 5437617


That coat is gorgeous! I have a strange obsession with fuschia lately... I just love it.


----------



## cmm62

Kapster said:


> I have gone through mini bottles of Barbara Sturm Super Anti-Aging Serum, Calming Serum and Anti-Pollution Drops and didn't think that anything warranted a full-size purchase. I haven't tried her Hyaluronic Acid, as that's an ingredient that doesn't really work well for me (dehydrated skin + live in a dry climate).





rutabaga said:


> I think BS (heh) is overpriced for what you get.





KGracr22 said:


> I was using Ordinary and switched to La Roche Posay HA and it's seriously so good. I tried a sample of BS and it wasn't anything that great but the LRP HA really plumps up and hydrates, it's only $30, too.



thanks for all the feedback it will be removed from my wishlist! I love HA and love the Sunday Riley tidal face cream but it seems impossible to find anymore. Will take the recc on LRP!


----------



## raylyn

Dingyun Zhang Crystal Embellished Baroque Crop Down Puffer Jacket

wow.

I was like, hm, 4 1/2 stars?? Then I read the reviews. Sometimes I wonder what is going on at Nordstrom.


----------



## raylyn

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks based on the description I was leaning towards the basil scent, is the himoki scent more floral?


I really like the hinoki scent. I had the shampoo and it was good- the fragrance lasts. It is not floral, I would describe it as woodsy, cypress, different. I also have the hand lotion and the fragrance also lasts a long time.

I found an interesting article about the hinoki scent: https://www.afr.com/life-and-luxury...inally-reaching-western-noses-20180411-h0ymh2 If you cannot access: 

"It is a very beautiful smell you cannot really avoid if you live here," says Neil Chapman, Japan-based author of _The Black Narcissus_ perfume blog. "Even the soap you use before you enter the waters at my favourite onsen, in Hakone, is hinoki scented.

"It's very uplifting: it has a strangely purifying, almost sanctifying aspect to it. It's quite high-toned and fresh and yet with that almost smoky demeanour underneath that makes it so hinoki."


----------



## buggiewomma

raylyn said:


> Dingyun Zhang Crystal Embellished Baroque Crop Down Puffer Jacket
> 
> wow.
> 
> I was like, hm, 4 1/2 stars?? Then I read the reviews. Sometimes I wonder what is going on at Nordstrom.


Omg the reviews made me actually giggle out loud. Outstanding. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> A fun thing I just did: filter all women's clothing by material - check all the 100%s - wool, cashmere, silk, linen, cotton, leather. OMG. first of all, the amount is very manageable - under 200 items (which is honestly kind of a disgrace). Some things I would not have expected, eg, long sleeve cotton top from zella, which is usually a blend of fabrics. A 100% cotton robe, very cute cotton lounge outfit from everyday ritual, and a fabulous cotton N'Sync tee for those of you born in 1980 +/- 5 years!


Thank you very much for this tip. I added and took away some items from my list because of fabric content


----------



## yljones77

buggiewomma said:


> I remember 3,xxx the first night! I guess I have to recheck it all today - SUCH a burden


6834 - includes all items in the anniversary sale - men, women, kids, etc.


----------



## titania029

raylyn said:


> Dingyun Zhang Crystal Embellished Baroque Crop Down Puffer Jacket
> 
> wow.
> 
> I was like, hm, 4 1/2 stars?? Then I read the reviews. Sometimes I wonder what is going on at Nordstrom.


It is on sale, what a steal!


----------



## rutabaga

Didn’t the Diptyque mini candle set contain five candles in the past? Am I losing my mind?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I'm feeling pretty frustrated with Nordstrom as it's looking like I'm not even going to be able to shop the anniversary sale. I do not have a store, and I cannot place any online orders, they get immediately cancelled. I have been trying to clear this up with them for weeks and they just keep telling me it is fixed and it's not.  Apparently something happened with one of the orders I placed semi recently and now I can't order anything at all.  Since they keep assuring me it's fixed and it's not, and it's been several weeks, I'm assuming I will not be able to place any orders during the sale.  This is so frustrating. I will be here cheering you all on hoping that brings me some joy lol.


----------



## caiti569

yljones77 said:


> 6834 - includes all items in the anniversary sale - men, women, kids, etc.



Weird, I’m looking in the App and there’s only 6,826 items, and that’s everything in the sale. Where’s the other 5 items you see that I don’t


----------



## Mallpro1

Michelle1x said:


> This Hugo Boss Coat is very well priced.  It is only 10% cashmere but from my experience with Hugo Boss, I'll bet it is softer than some of the pure cashmere coats.
> View attachment 5437617


Darn it, I didn't see this yesterday when I made my wish list and now I need it!


----------



## hb925

rutabaga said:


> Didn’t the Diptyque mini candle set contain five candles in the past? Am I losing my mind?



It did have 5 travel size candles. Here's the link I saved in my 2021 NAS wishlist: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/travel-size-scented-candle-set-82-value/5894239


----------



## JeninOrlando

Just to confuse things, i have 6827


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Hi all, looking forward to the anniversary sale! I know the moonlight pjs are always popular. I buy them every year in the sale. I was looking through the preview & noticed this year the moonlight pjs are “eco“ and made of a slightly different material. Has anyone checked them out in person? Do they still run the same size as previous versions & are they as soft? I can’t get to a store in person & I am hoping someone can share some feedback. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lisab68

pixiejenna said:


> I haven't looked at everything. So far I am disappointed in the p448 in the sale very bland and better ones available at the rack. I was surprised to see no ugg boots in the sale. I was happy to see the living proof PHD in the sale again. But I don't like the new dry shampoo that they paired with it. The previous dry shampoo was the first dry shampoo that I've liked. I tried the new one in the light silver can while I felt like it was lighter feeling it was absolutely the worst smell I have ever smelled in a hair product. It smelled like ish to me. Sadly I probably would have liked it more than the other one if it were not for the smell. I  used it maybe 3-4 times and returned it for the other one.


Wait. There are Ugg boots. Not my thing but maybe I’m not getting it. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/neumel-platform-chelsea-boot-women/6623830


----------



## Lisab68

Laurenleigh said:


> I’m super pumped for this hoodie! I got an oatmeal colored one on clearance last winter and wear it constantly. It pills a little in the armpits, but nothing a quick pass with a fabric shaver won’t fix. And I love all things olive green for fall/winter so happy to see it in this color. Size down though. It runs pretty large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436819


What’s the brand on this?  I can’t click on the link.


----------



## Lisab68

ssocialitex said:


> I have had mine for the last few years and love it. I may snag another during the sale.
> 
> Anyone have the Dennis Gross light mask thing? Do I need it before my wedding? Will I see results pretty quickly?


I bought it last year. I’m underwhelmed. The straps slip off my head every time I put it on. I wish I had seen miracles but nothing for me. But a friend told me you’re supposed to wear it for like 20 minutes instead of the recommended 3. Wondering if others have thoughts.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lily's Mom said:


> I am happy to hear that since I have the P448's on my wish list.  I am debating between the black low tops and high tops.  Is there any difference in comfort or is it just a style preference?   I know I tried a pair of low tops last year after the anniversary sale but had to return them because of sizing.  I usually wear a size 9 in most shoes but the 39 were too snug.  Plan on sizing up to the 40 this time.



The hightops do fit different in they have a hidden heel of cushion. The high tops have a side zipper for easy on/off.  I leave the low top the way they come. So I can be lazy and just slide them on/off without having to tie them. I'm a 8.5 wide and I go with the 39 if my feet weren't so wide I would probably get the 38 they're just too snug across the top of my foot. If you're unsure grab both sizes and return what doesn't work. 




Lisab68 said:


> Wait. There are Ugg boots. Not my thing but maybe I’m not getting it. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/neumel-platform-chelsea-boot-women/6623830



LOL I saw those and the leather duck boot and that's a no dawg for me. I was looking for the classic ugg boot.


----------



## Hobie

I see 6839.

also wondering what items are shown to me first at the top of the screen… it changed quite a bit and I wonder if it’s related to Nordstrom and Rack purchases I made earlier today


----------



## LVChanelLISA

I just checked again out of curiosity… I see 6842 items


----------



## buggiewomma

pixiejenna said:


> The hightops do fit different in they have a hidden heel of cushion. The high tops have a side zipper for easy on/off.  I leave the low top the way they come. So I can be lazy and just slide them on/off without having to tie them. I'm a 8.5 wide and I go with the 39 if my feet weren't so wide I would probably get the 38 they're just too snug across the top of my foot. If you're unsure grab both sizes and return what doesn't work



Oh good point. I slide my high top ones on and off too (don’t use the zipper), but I had to loosen the laces a lot to do this, whereas the low tops just came already loose. I don’t actually tie the laces in a traditional bow on any of them.


----------



## Laurenleigh

Lisab68 said:


> What’s the brand on this?  I can’t click on the link.


It’s Nordstrom Signature. I can’t figure out how to share links from the Nordstrom app. Kind of a marketing fail there unless I’m missing something….


----------



## Illinigirl

KGracr22 said:


> I was using Ordinary and switched to La Roche Posay HA and it's seriously so good. I tried a sample of BS and it wasn't anything that great but the LRP HA really plumps up and hydrates, it's only $30, too.


Good to know about the LRP HA! I have a bottle but haven’t used it yet as I’m finishing up another (Perlier Black Rice HA from HSN).  I like that one a lot but will give the LRP a go next!


----------



## Illinigirl

buggiewomma said:


> A fun thing I just did: filter all women's clothing by material - check all the 100%s - wool, cashmere, silk, linen, cotton, leather. OMG. first of all, the amount is very manageable - under 200 items (which is honestly kind of a disgrace). Some things I would not have expected, eg, long sleeve cotton top from zella, which is usually a blend of fabrics. A 100% cotton robe, very cute cotton lounge outfit from everyday ritual, and a fabulous cotton N'Sync tee for those of you born in 1980 +/- 5 years!


Great suggestion, thanks! I just took a look and found a cute Madewell polo sweater I would have never noticed.


----------



## Lily's Mom

pixiejenna said:


> The hightops do fit different in they have a hidden heel of cushion. The high tops have a side zipper for easy on/off.  I leave the low top the way they come. So I can be lazy and just slide them on/off without having to tie them. I'm a 8.5 wide and I go with the 39 if my feet weren't so wide I would probably get the 38 they're just too snug across the top of my foot. If you're unsure grab both sizes and return what doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I saw those and the leather duck boot and that's a no dawg for me. I was looking for the classic ugg boot.


Thanks that is helpful - I did think about that side zipper on the high top being easier to put on.  I already tried the 39 on the low top and they were too snug so I'm pretty confident the 40 will be good for me.  Most european shoes I do take a 40 so that should have been my first clue.  I guess I just like both of them and will just have to decide which fits in better with my style.


----------



## KathrynS

LVChanelLISA said:


> I just checked again out of curiosity… I see 6842 items


Wow I see 6816. This is all over the place!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

KathrynS said:


> Wow I see 6816. This is all over the place!



Right? I see 6814 for All Anniversary! Too funny!


----------



## MmeHulot

Anyone here have a high instep and tried on the high top p448s. Do they end up being really tight on top?


----------



## pixiejenna

They’re still adding stuff so now I’ll keep randomly looking and adding to my wishlist. I also forgot to note I didn’t see any beyond yoga yet this year. It’s been such a staple active wear staple.


----------



## waddleod

lilmountaingirl said:


> I'm feeling pretty frustrated with Nordstrom as it's looking like I'm not even going to be able to shop the anniversary sale. I do not have a store, and I cannot place any online orders, they get immediately cancelled. I have been trying to clear this up with them for weeks and they just keep telling me it is fixed and it's not.  Apparently something happened with one of the orders I placed semi recently and now I can't order anything at all.  Since they keep assuring me it's fixed and it's not, and it's been several weeks, I'm assuming I will not be able to place any orders during the sale.  This is so frustrating. I will be here cheering you all on hoping that brings me some joy lol.



have you tried ordering through a sales associate instead of online?


----------



## hksnoopy

pixiejenna said:


> The hightops do fit different in they have a hidden heel of cushion. The high tops have a side zipper for easy on/off.  I leave the low top the way they come. So I can be lazy and just slide them on/off without having to tie them. I'm a 8.5 wide and I go with the 39 if my feet weren't so wide I would probably get the 38 they're just too snug across the top of my foot. If you're unsure grab both sizes and return what doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I saw those and the leather duck boot and that's a no dawg for me. I was looking for the classic ugg boot.



Haha I was the same, looking for the classic Uggs I buy every year in the Anniv sale.  However, for some reason, these speak to me LOL - I might get them to try (and will probably hate them lol)


----------



## hksnoopy

I've added a ton to my wishlist but will see if I end up actually buying all of it.  Would love to hear people's thoughts on the PMD Exfoliator.  

For some reason, a few of the Vince Camuto tops seemed like good business casual pieces for me as I go back to conferences, etc.  Also I added the Aquatalia pumps on the first day and then they were already sold out =/


----------



## lilmountaingirl

waddleod said:


> have you tried ordering through a sales associate instead of online?


Actually I didn't even think about this but you're right!  I could find an SA to pull stuff and ship from a store!  . I don't have a store or an SA but I bet I could find someone.  Thank you!


----------



## lovemyrescues

lilmountaingirl said:


> Actually I didn't even think about this but you're right!  I could find an SA to pull stuff and ship from a store!  . I don't have a store or an SA but I bet I could find someone.  Thank you!


Look up Rose Hayes on Instagram or her website. She can help.


----------



## buggiewomma

Just got a catalogue in the mail today. I think it’s the same one we already got (that someone posted here) and obviously with the preview out it doesn’t really matter. Yet… I totally felt a dopamine dump when I found it in the mailbox


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Laurenleigh said:


> That style VB blazer is normally leather and retails for $1200 at full price, but this one sadly is faux leather. I’ve been eyeing Cooke blazers for over a year now so I was thrilled to see if for such a great price in that gorgeous blue. It broke my heart to see that it’s not leather though.  Just wanted to share in case others didn’t realize it’s not actually leather. I’m not willing to pay that much for polyurethane but saved it in my cart in case the price drops lower later this summer/fall.



More than I want to spend even if it was leather, but I was shocked to see this was pleather for that price!  I refuse to buy any pleather clothing anymore, I have the worst luck with them peeling and cracking.  I have a very cute faux fur vest with pleather backing from Nordstrom and the fur is still perfect but the back has some cracks.  I still wear on occasion but hate how it cracked.


----------



## KGracr22

hksnoopy said:


> I've added a ton to my wishlist but will see if I end up actually buying all of it.  Would love to hear people's thoughts on the PMD Exfoliator.
> 
> For some reason, a few of the Vince Camuto tops seemed like good business casual pieces for me as I go back to conferences, etc.  Also I added the Aquatalia pumps on the first day and then they were already sold out =/
> View attachment 5437965
> 
> View attachment 5437966
> 
> View attachment 5437967
> View attachment 5437968
> 
> View attachment 5437969
> View attachment 5437969


They’re not sold out, they will hold the stock for the sale. It doesn’t start until the 6th I doubt those will sell out


----------



## englishprof

lovemyrescues said:


> Look up Rose Hayes on Instagram or her website. She can help.


She's great about messaging back!


----------



## carolinemm

can we take a moment to discuss why this ring is so expensive when the total cart weight is 1.0



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/emerald-cut-diamond-ring-trunk-show-exclusive/6882002?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FWomen&color=042


----------



## Fashion is Art

carolinemm said:


> can we take a moment to discuss why this ring is so expensive when the total cart weight is 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/emerald-cut-diamond-ring-trunk-show-exclusive/6882002?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FWomen&color=042



Let noticed, that some very strange!!! And a G colour.... I am very curious about anyone’s buying diamond jewelry online.  For me I need to see the diamond, even with the same criteria some just seem to sparkle more than others....


----------



## Fashion is Art

Hi

The person who made the suggestion re filtering by material was brilliant...

Again I add to those who are appalled by a faux leather jacket at over $400
Again for your denims try to get 98% cotton for holding their shape and durability.
For tops, silk, cotton,  linen for comfort 
For sweaters, cashmere and wool for heat and feel on your skin

For those looking at Boss items, I have their leather skirt and several leather jackets. They wear very well and are very good quality for their price point. Those looking at that coat, Boss’s fabrics are usually very good as is the cut.  The mix of wool and cashmere should hold its shape be lovely to the touch and should be nice and warm.

For those who have mentioned Zadig and Voltaire I have lots of tee shirts,  a few sweaters, and a blazer. I love their aesthetic. Very cool, their tees wear so well wash after wash.  Check on the fabric in shirts or the dress.  Recently they have replaced some of their silks will poly.  

I don’t know about anyone else but I thought the jeans selection was disappointing, still a lot of skinny looks...


----------



## brownmom2287

Thanks for all the great information, everyone!  You’re all so great. Love the Rose Hayes newsletters.  Do you think they’ll let us influencers shop early again?  Last year they let us shop in store right after Icon days.


----------



## Lisab68

kadya said:


> Just as a general note about sneakers - I have both Golden Goose superstars and P448 Thea platform ones, and the P448 is MILES better comfort-wise. The footbed is SO soft and cushy on them! The Golden Goose have a harder footbed and my heel actually starts to hurt in them after awhile. So if you’re looking for fashion sneakers, give P448 a look. I know the sale has some, and the rack actually gets them fairly often.


What’s the fit like in the P448s?  How does your size compare to other sneakers or your size in heels?  I don’t want to order too many sizes bc of $.


----------



## riner20

Lily's Mom said:


> Thanks that is helpful - I did think about that side zipper on the high top being easier to put on.  I already tried the 39 on the low top and they were too snug so I'm pretty confident the 40 will be good for me.  Most european shoes I do take a 40 so that should have been my first clue.  I guess I just like both of them and will just have to decide which fits in better with my style.


i love the p448 shoes i bought at the sale a couple years ago -- i have a sneaker pair (the John) and a high top pair. i loved the style that had a slight platform (the Thea), but those ran a full size smaller than the other styles and given that i'm size 11 in sneakers, i sadly had to return that style, since that was the biggest size they came in--it looks like the thea this year comes in bigger sizes, so i may give it a try again! 

the other styles are all tts. i plan on ordering the black high tops this year!


----------



## lbg4unme

I love this thread and have to say I always have a list of things I love but when I am in store it’s a whole new ball game. It’s so hard to see details or wow factor online sometimes….at least for me. That said these boots have my attention and probably my whole leopard loving heart.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Deleted due to dupe post


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lilmountaingirl said:


> Actually I didn't even think about this but you're right!  I could find an SA to pull stuff and ship from a store!  . I don't have a store or an SA but I bet I could find someone.  Thank you!



I’m happy to share the person I’m working with if you need one. She’s on insta. Let me know.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

carolinemm said:


> can we take a moment to discuss why this ring is so expensive when the total cart weight is 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/emerald-cut-diamond-ring-trunk-show-exclusive/6882002?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FWomen&color=042


That’s just wrong.  I feel bad for anyone who buys it’s at that price.


----------



## AshJs3

I finally got through everything. 

Now I'm really interested in the 1.STATE Plaid blazer. It's giving Samantha American Girl Doll vibes and the price, compared to other blazers in the sale, is good. I have broad shoulders though so blazers are hard for me. 

The Nic + Zoe knit blazer is more the style I am drawn to since it isn't so structured. A little pricy for a knit blazer, but I believe Nic + Zoe is usually pretty good quality. 

As far as casual wear...the Faherty slub organic hoodie looks like a nice, soft fabric. I was also glad to see a new color (purple) in the Zella relaxed long sleeve tee.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I’m happy to share the person I’m working with if you need one. She’s on insta. Let me know.


Yes please, I'd appreciate it, just in case.  If my account gets fixed in the next few days I'll probably still order online but I'm worried it'll randomly just happen again so I feel like it would be nice to have a person to work with.  Thank you!


----------



## Tagner

Does anyone have an SA at Portland washington square mall NORDSTROM the they would recommend?


----------



## KGracr22

Shopbop is having an extra 25% off sale, lots of great Veronica Beard, Vince, etc pieces


----------



## JoesGirl

Tagner said:


> Does anyone have an SA at Portland washington square mall NORDSTROM the they would recommend?


Unfortunately no. My experience there has been awful. But I’m brown, so I don’t know if that might be the reason.  And unfortunately my local one closed so I have to drive an hour just to shop there.  I am going to the 8 am event they are having for Icons.  Sans an SA.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

carolinemm said:


> can we take a moment to discuss why this ring is so expensive when the total cart weight is 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/emerald-cut-diamond-ring-trunk-show-exclusive/6882002?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FWomen&color=042





ALPurseFanatic said:


> That’s just wrong.  I feel bad for anyone who buys it’s at that price.



There will probably be someone who buys it, makes it a triple point day, collects a zillion Nordstrom notes, than returns it the next day!!


----------



## Mary in MD

AshJs3 said:


> I was also glad to see a new color (purple) in the Zella relaxed long sleeve tee.


I saw the Zella shirt in the store yesterday and I like the color.


----------



## Tagner

JoesGirl said:


> Unfortunately no. My experience there has been awful. But I’m brown, so I don’t know if that might be the reason.  And unfortunately my local one closed so I have to drive an hour just to shop there.  I am going to the 8 am event they are having for Icons.  Sans an SA.


Oh that’s sad ☹️  I had a good sa one year at clackamas NORDSTROM, but that Nordstrom closed.  Forgot her name, but it was an unusual name - blond wavy bob and she was a personal stylist.  Maybe she is at Washington square now.  I am going to the influencer 8 am opening on 7/9. Maybe I will be able to locate her if she is there.


----------



## lovemyrescues

FYI Sephora is having a 50% off sale on over 600 products!


----------



## Susies7

Does anyone have a recommendation for a just starting P448 shoes?  Is there a style that is better liked or what about the Cancun sneaker style in the sale??  Also unrelated the item numbers keep changing.  Yesterday it went down on me which makes sense because this athletic dress was no longer available?


----------



## carolinemm

Mallpro1 said:


> I'm trying to learn from past NAS and just fill holes in my wardrobe rather than buy any trendy items.  That being said, the Cult Gaia Gigi Sandals are MINE.  LOL.  I have been eying them for awhile so I don't feel too bad about grabbing those, even though they're more than a want than a need.  The Veronica Beard Lavaca knee high boots are also calling to me, my old pair of similar boots are Ivanka Tr u mp (apparently you can't write this word here!  Whoops!) and need to be replaced.  Otherwise, I could use some more Skarlett Blue bras, Hanky Panky thongs and a few Rails plaid shirts.  I'm not jumping over the moon at the kids selections, nothing very exciting there.  Feels like the same stuff every year.



FYI Bloomingdales has the Cult Gaia Soleil sandals in a few different colors of a lesser price. (black, white, nude with natural bamboo)  The full price is 298 for white and 388 for black or natural.  Download the app, and the code is APP25 for 25% off. Also, if you have an account with them they have loyallist bonus points which is $50 gift card for every $200 spent. I really like the lilac on N sale but 4.5" is a lot on my ankles after 2 years in flat shoes. I've moved them to the bottom of my list but still love the way they look



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/cult-gaia-womens-soleil-lace-up-high-heel-sandals?ID=4302460&CategoryID=16961
		



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/cult-gaia-womens-soleil-lace-up-high-heel-sandals?ID=3954024&CategoryID=16961


----------



## buggiewomma

Lisab68 said:


> What’s the fit like in the P448s?  How does your size compare to other sneakers or your size in heels?  I don’t want to order too many sizes bc of $.


I wear a 9 and get 39 in p448 and golden goose. I’ll look up the styles, though… I did buy one pair of p448 high tops once that were tight and I needed a 40. They also had the hidden slight heel that others have mentioned... I returned them not cause they weren’t comfy but because I didn’t like the style quite as much and didn’t want to both exchanging. The 3 other high tops I have do not have the raised heel and are flat like the low tops. I will check.

UPDATE: boy did I get a lot of that wrong. Okay so all my high tops DO have a very slight heel but I would have sworn that they were flat until checking. I couldn’t feel the difference with my hand or when wearing but you can see it in the insoles.
All high top styles shown here have same insole slight heel as shown (the blue one). Low top is shown on top in the white color. 
Also the one that I needed a 40 in that ran a size smaller was a low top platform version… the green snake shown below. They were not as comfortable because of the stuff platform sole.


----------



## buggiewomma

riner20 said:


> i love the p448 shoes i bought at the sale a couple years ago -- i have a sneaker pair (the John) and a high top pair. i loved the style that had a slight platform (the Thea), but those ran a full size smaller than the other styles and given that i'm size 11 in sneakers, i sadly had to return that style, since that was the biggest size they came in--it looks like the thea this year comes in bigger sizes, so i may give it a try again!
> 
> the other styles are all tts. i plan on ordering the black high tops this year!


Yes! Oops I just repeated all this!


----------



## buggiewomma

SoCalGal2016 said:


> There will probably be someone who buys it, makes it a triple point day, collects a zillion Nordstrom notes, than returns it the next day!!


Ooooooh! Let me check my credit card limit! I can finally get out of my 22000 point hole, get a million notes, and then return and go down to -500000 points. Yes!!!!!


----------



## nikki626

couple of things that im intrested in as i look through the sale that i have added to my list, 

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/open-edit-organic-french-terry-pullover/6574125?origin=wishlist-personal,   i think that i will get the set
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-harlee-chelsea-boot-women/5914772?origin=wishlist-personal, i think that i may get these, concerned that they maybe heavy
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/quilted-pocket-jacket/6563542?origin=wishlist-personal; someone posted this jacket and i think that i need it
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/grande-embossed-leather-belt-bag/6876169?origin=wishlist-personal; maybe...any thoughts on the belt bag.. have them, use them....???  
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/prada-54mm-oval-cat-eye-sunglasses/6486078?origin=wishlist-personal; i love this large cat eye shape.  i had another pair of sunnies on my list but i think these will work better for me


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> Ooooooh! Let me check my credit card limit! I can finally get out of my 22000 point hole, get a million notes, and then return and go down to -500000 points. Yes!!!!!



i try and wait to the sale is done and all returns made before i use notes, i know in the past when they have had those 10 point days when the website wasn't working i got into a little hole myself.


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> couple of things that im intrested in as i look through the sale that i have added to my list,
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/open-edit-organic-french-terry-pullover/6574125?origin=wishlist-personal,   i think that i will get the set
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-harlee-chelsea-boot-women/5914772?origin=wishlist-personal, i think that i may get these, concerned that they maybe heavy
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/quilted-pocket-jacket/6563542?origin=wishlist-personal; someone posted this jacket and i think that i need it
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/grande-embossed-leather-belt-bag/6876169?origin=wishlist-personal; maybe...any thoughts on the belt bag.. have them, use them....???
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/prada-54mm-oval-cat-eye-sunglasses/6486078?origin=wishlist-personal; i love this large cat eye shape.  i had another pair of sunnies on my list but i think these will work better for me


I love this too! Found it when I searched 100% cotton.


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> i try and wait to the sale is done and all returns made before i use notes, i know in the past when they have had those 10 point days when the website wasn't working i got into a little hole myself.


I don’t understand what incentive there is to not use the notes… they won’t take them back when issued, which is their choice (not like you can return them just to be honest). And who cares if you’re in the hole? You get same notes either way, right?

I’m honestly asking… I’ve never understood this. Help!


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> I don’t understand what incentive there is to not use the notes… they won’t take them back when issued, which is their choice (not like you can return them just to be honest). And who cares if you’re in the hole? You get same notes either way, right?
> 
> I’m honestly asking… I’ve never understood this. Help!



I guess in some ways it really doesn't matter, maybe it just my OCD around things.  I sort of think of it as store money and I don't like to "owe" the store money.  I do sometimes sit on them until I can take a lot off a large purchase like jewelry, 200 off a 500 bracelet or earings is excellent, especially on items that rarely if ever go on sale like David Yurman.  That is just my approach to notes.


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> I guess in some ways it really doesn't matter, maybe it just my OCD around things.  I sort of think of it as store money and I don't like to "owe" the store money.  I do sometimes sit on them until I can take a lot off a large purchase like jewelry, 200 off a 500 bracelet or earings is excellent, especially on items that rarely if ever go on sale like David Yurman.  That is just my approach to notes.


Got it. Thanks. I am inspired by your moral compass! I totally think of notes as MY money


----------



## octnybride

Now I'm intrigued by the p448 sneakers..and I found a couple of cute things from Billabong. My wish list is growing. Everyone keep talking! I love all the useful sales knowledge.


----------



## JeninOrlando

lovemyrescues said:


> FYI Sephora is having a 50% off sale on over 600 products!


Why would you tell me this?


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> couple of things that im intrested in as i look through the sale that i have added to my list,
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/open-edit-organic-french-terry-pullover/6574125?origin=wishlist-personal,   i think that i will get the set
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-harlee-chelsea-boot-women/5914772?origin=wishlist-personal, i think that i may get these, concerned that they maybe heavy
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/quilted-pocket-jacket/6563542?origin=wishlist-personal; someone posted this jacket and i think that i need it
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/grande-embossed-leather-belt-bag/6876169?origin=wishlist-personal; maybe...any thoughts on the belt bag.. have them, use them....???
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/prada-54mm-oval-cat-eye-sunglasses/6486078?origin=wishlist-personal; i love this large cat eye shape.  i had another pair of sunnies on my list but i think these will work better for me


Yes I posted that Zella quilted jacket they have two colors.  I want it in black.


----------



## pixiejenna

JoesGirl said:


> Unfortunately no. My experience there has been awful. But I’m brown, so I don’t know if that might be the reason.  And unfortunately my local one closed so I have to drive an hour just to shop there.  I am going to the 8 am event they are having for Icons.  Sans an SA.



I have felt severely underwhelmed by all the nordies in Oregon to be honest. Which is weird being relatively close distance wise from the headquarters you’d expect better service and inventory. I haven’t been to Oregon since pre Covid I didn’t even know that the clackamas location closed I felt like it was the best one out there.


----------



## bunnylou

Still don’t have an attack plan for game day. I’ve edited my wishlist(s) numerous times already and it’s mostly jackets and shoes. I WFH, so it’s not like I need more jackets or shoes! 

Trying to figure out what the “hot” items will be.


----------



## KathrynS

How are double points days working now? I’ve noticed that my card isn’t charged until the order ships so even when I order a few things it can be across multiple days. Are they using date of purchase?


----------



## JoesGirl

pixiejenna said:


> I have felt severely underwhelmed by all the nordies in Oregon to be honest. Which is weird being relatively close distance wise from the headquarters you’d expect better service and inventory. I haven’t been to Oregon since pre Covid I didn’t even know that the clackamas location closed I felt like it was the best one out there.




Yep, I had a similar experience at the downtown Portland store. I guess I’m thankful I remember what a good customer service experience was and how it should be.  I dont know if we’ll ever get there again.


----------



## Tagner

pixiejenna said:


> I have felt severely underwhelmed by all the nordies in Oregon to be honest. Which is weird being relatively close distance wise from the headquarters you’d expect better service and inventory. I haven’t been to Oregon since pre Covid I didn’t even know that the clackamas location closed I felt like it was the best one out there.


I feel the same way about the Nordstrom’s in Oregon. I moved to this area in 2016 from Tampa Fl and the Nordstrom’s at international mall and Orlando were nice and they had good SAs. I have been to downtown Portland once but remember it as being so small that I always forget about it.


----------



## JoesGirl

Tagner said:


> I feel the same way about the Nordstrom’s in Oregon. I moved to this area in 2016 from Tampa Fl and the Nordstrom’s at international mall and Orlando were nice and they had good SAs. I have been to downtown Portland once but remember it as being so small that I always forget about it.


See that’s why I prefer the Washington Square store.  It’s bigger and has a bit more inventory but honestly nothing compared to online.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Lisab68 said:


> What’s the fit like in the P448s?  How does your size compare to other sneakers or your size in heels?  I don’t want to order too many sizes bc of $.


I did find that the P448 website has a size chart on their website located on the bottom of their opening page.  It's pretty comprehensive and is pretty specific to each style.  For instance the John style measures lengthwise the same for both the size 9 and 10 except that it is a wider width and fit for the larger size.  I know I have slight bunions and a mostly flat foot so I'm going to try the 10 even though I usually take a 9.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tagner said:


> I feel the same way about the Nordstrom’s in Oregon. I moved to this area in 2016 from Tampa Fl and the Nordstrom’s at international mall and Orlando were nice and they had good SAs. I have been to downtown Portland once but remember it as being so small that I always forget about it.



The first time I visited my brother I picked a hotel in the pearl district because he lived in Portland. He really lived in a Bermuda Triangle it was a portland address but the kids went to a Beaverton elementary, and their library/rec center was another town. So I was no where close to where they lived lol. I was so excited to see the downtown nordies and was shocked by how small it was. I was also exited to go shopping at the fancy mall with just as much disappointment. I did manage to buy my first piece of Louie tax free a glorious multi color zippy coin purse lol.

I would always visit in July because of my nieces birthday and we’d always do back to school shopping during the nordie sale. Then when they were teens they visited us and we took them shopping downtown. My niece loved the Michigan avenue nordies. She’s like no wonder you love nordies so much. She never understood it because the ones they have are so lackluster.


----------



## KGracr22

KathrynS said:


> How are double points days working now? I’ve noticed that my card isn’t charged until the order ships so even when I order a few things it can be across multiple days. Are they using date of purchase?


It's applied to the day the order was placed so any order placed that day will get double points regardless of when it ships


----------



## chloethelovely

rutabaga said:


> Didn’t the Diptyque mini candle set contain five candles in the past? Am I losing my mind?





cj0617 said:


> It did have 5 travel size candles. Here's the link I saved in my 2021 NAS wishlist: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/travel-size-scented-candle-set-82-value/5894239




I am pretty disappointed with this change.  I love Diptyque, but they do not sell (ever!) the mini candles.  I burn the minis in my home office, and sometimes travel with them.  While the small candles in the sale are a "good deal," I don't use them hardly at all.  I usually buy 3-5 sets of the minis.


----------



## chloethelovely

Anyone else just happen to get a credit limit bump this past month????


----------



## Lisab68

buggiewomma said:


> I wear a 9 and get 39 in p448 and golden goose. I’ll look up the styles, though… I did buy one pair of p448 high tops once that were tight and I needed a 40. They also had the hidden slight heel that others have mentioned... I returned them not cause they weren’t comfy but because I didn’t like the style quite as much and didn’t want to both exchanging. The 3 other high tops I have do not have the raised heel and are flat like the low tops. I will check.
> 
> UPDATE: boy did I get a lot of that wrong. Okay so all my high tops DO have a very slight heel but I would have sworn that they were flat until checking. I couldn’t feel the difference with my hand or when wearing but you can see it in the insoles.
> All high top styles shown here have same insole slight heel as shown (the blue one). Low top is shown on top in the white color.
> Also the one that I needed a 40 in that ran a size smaller was a low top platform version… the green snake shown below. They were not as comfortable because of the stuff platform sole.
> 
> View attachment 5438555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438559


Thanks. Very helpful. Do you think that all of their low top sneakers run small?  I wear a 36.5 in heels, a 37 in sneakers. But every once in a while I need a 37.5


----------



## Lisab68

Lily's Mom said:


> I did find that the P448 website has a size chart on their website located on the bottom of their opening page.  It's pretty comprehensive and is pretty specific to each style.  For instance the John style measures lengthwise the same for both the size 9 and 10 except that it is a wider width and fit for the larger size.  I know I have slight bunions and a mostly flat foot so I'm going to try the 10 even though I usually take a 9.


Thx. I’ll check it out. I don’t mind ordering a couple of sizes but sometimes with a pricier item it just starts to add up.


----------



## Tagner

pixiejenna said:


> The first time I visited my brother I picked a hotel in the pearl district because he lived in Portland. He really lived in a Bermuda Triangle it was a portland address but the kids went to a Beaverton elementary, and their library/rec center was another town. So I was no where close to where they lived lol. I was so excited to see the downtown nordies and was shocked by how small it was. I was also exited to go shopping at the fancy mall with just as much disappointment. I did manage to buy my first piece of Louie tax free a glorious multi color zippy coin purse lol.
> 
> I would always visit in July because of my nieces birthday and we’d always do back to school shopping during the nordie sale. Then when they were teens they visited us and we took them shopping downtown. My niece loved the Michigan avenue nordies. She’s like no wonder you love nordies so much. She never understood it because the ones they have are so lackluster.


Wow I just looked at pictures of the Michigan Ave Nordies. So gorgeous and huge. I will have to plan a vacation to Chicago during the anniversary sale.  Never been to Chicago but have wanted to go.  I lived in Oregon but recently moved across the bridge to Vancouver Wa. It’s 29-30 min to downtown Portland, a little longer to Washington Square mall in Oregon but worth the drive to have orders sent to the store and pick up any large or pricey orders since there is no sales tax in Oregon.


----------



## joyjooy

I am looking to replace my current white sneakers. Browsed through the sale and whittled down to the Sam Edelman and P448 aka fashion sneaker at a higher price range. Please let me know your thoughts on comfort and style for both. Thanks!
-edit - Also looked at Nordstrom Rack.  Seems like there are similar styles of P448 there too and a discount.


----------



## Kapster

Tagner said:


> Wow I just looked at pictures of the Michigan Ave Nordies. So gorgeous and huge. I will have to plan a vacation to Chicago during the anniversary sale.  Never been to Chicago but have wanted to go.  I lived in Oregon but recently moved across the bridge to Vancouver Wa. It’s 29-30 min to downtown Portland, a little longer to Washington Square mall in Oregon but worth the drive to have orders sent to the store and pick up any large or pricey orders since there is no sales tax in Oregon.



I was there (Michigan Ave) today... The stanchions were already up in the beauty department and they were starting to set up the product displays for the Anniversary Sale exclusives!


----------



## bebeklein

Kapster said:


> I have gone through mini bottles of Barbara Sturm Super Anti-Aging Serum, Calming Serum and Anti-Pollution Drops and didn't think that anything warranted a full-size purchase. I haven't tried her Hyaluronic Acid, as that's an ingredient that doesn't really work well for me (dehydrated skin + live in a dry climate).


I’ve tried the Glow Drops and didn’t feel the need to repurchase either.  However, I absolutely love her Foam and Enzyme Cleansers and they are staples in my beauty routine (Tata Harper, Natura Bisse and a sprinkling of Sunday Riley and Kors Organics round out my brands)


----------



## buggiewomma

Lisab68 said:


> Thanks. Very helpful. Do you think that all of their low top sneakers run small?  I wear a 36.5 in heels, a 37 in sneakers. But every once in a while I need a 37.5


No. I have several pairs of low tops that are a 39 (I’m a 9). The only ones that ran small were that Louise platform style. you’re welcome!


----------



## buggiewomma

joyjooy said:


> I am looking to replace my current white sneakers. Browsed through the sale and whittled down to the Sam Edelman and P448 aka fashion sneaker at a higher price range. Please let me know your thoughts on comfort and style for both. Thanks!
> -edit - Also looked at Nordstrom Rack.  Seems like there are similar styles of P448 there too and a discount.
> View attachment 5438851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438854


Yea if you want a basic white color palette I would check the rack. They’re usually much cheaper there. p448 are higher quality and likely more comfortable than the sam Edelman. Lots of attention to detail… and in general the luxury “made in Italy” brands are just nicer all around in my opinion (and p448 is actually “cheap” among the Italian luxe brands). But depending on your uses and preferences, the sam Edelman a might work great! Similar vibe! Sorry… probably not helpful


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I have the SE sneakers. They’re sitting in my shoe rack unused. Getting ready to donate them. I ended up with a Keds pair that were available at Nordstrom at some point. 



joyjooy said:


> I am looking to replace my current white sneakers. Browsed through the sale and whittled down to the Sam Edelman and P448 aka fashion sneaker at a higher price range. Please let me know your thoughts on comfort and style for both. Thanks!
> -edit - Also looked at Nordstrom Rack.  Seems like there are similar styles of P448 there too and a discount.
> View attachment 5438851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438854


----------



## bodybuild36

JoesGirl said:


> Unfortunately no. My experience there has been awful. But I’m brown, so I don’t know if that might be the reason.  And unfortunately my local one closed so I have to drive an hour just to shop there.  I am going to the 8 am event they are having for Icons.  Sans an SA.


I’ll be at Washington Square too at 8am without SA except I have an appointment at 9 for shoes with Kareem.  He’s great.


----------



## JoesGirl

bodybuild36 said:


> I’ll be at Washington Square too at 8am without SA except I have an appointment at 9 for shoes with Kareem.  He’s great.


Kareem is great isn't he? He’s been there for years! I can’t remember him not being there.  I will have to pop over and say hey if you aren’t too busy


----------



## bodybuild36

JoesGirl said:


> Kareem is great isn't he? He’s been there for years! I can’t remember him not being there.  I will have to pop over and say hey if you aren’t too busy


That would be awesome!  I’d love to meet you.  I double checked and my appointment is 9:20.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Every year I go through the preview and find things I like but then while I'm waiting for the sale to go live, because I'm impatient, I search for the same or similar items other places.  And usually I end up buying similar things other places before the sale even starts. But then I always see things here that people buy or review, things I hadn't considered, and then I have to go chase after those things and stalk the pop backs. Lol.  Kind of a sick strategy lol.


----------



## JoesGirl

bodybuild36 said:


> That would be awesome!  I’d love to meet you.  I double checked and my appointment is 9:20.


I’ll make sure to head down there.


----------



## yljones77

Hobie said:


> I see 6839.
> 
> also wondering what items are shown to me first at the top of the screen… it changed quite a bit and I wonder if it’s related to Nordstrom and Rack purchases I made earlier today


Now showing 6940 for all anniverary sale items.


----------



## bunnylou

yljones77 said:


> Now showing 6940 for all anniverary sale items.



I’m showing 6941 but sorting by new don’t see anything “new”.


----------



## Annisalelover

Stopped by the Tyson’s store today in the DC area.  They are already setting up.  A lot of merchandise was displayed.  I did a slow walk around the ropes.  What really caught my eye was the colorful Cult Gaia evening clutches.  But I think there were 4 of them!  some of the clothes seemed to have limited stock.  I checked out the white eyelet blouse that Roseknows recommended and it’s cute but the fabric is stiff.  Still compiling my list,  it it is limited this year.  I didn’t see any sweaters yet that I have to have!


----------



## bodybuild36

If it hasn’t been mentioned Juliannehopestyling and kbrowbstyle on instagram have Reels with looks.  The L’Agence blazer looks way better than on the Nordstrom app.


----------



## joyjooy

buggiewomma said:


> Yea if you want a basic white color palette I would check the rack. They’re usually much cheaper there. p448 are higher quality and likely more comfortable than the sam Edelman. Lots of attention to detail… and in general the luxury “made in Italy” brands are just nicer all around in my opinion (and p448 is actually “cheap” among the Italian luxe brands). But depending on your uses and preferences, the sam Edelman a might work great! Similar vibe! Sorry… probably not helpful


Thanks, I will def check out the rack.  Good to know that P448 are more comfortable and that is the key.  Cute and lower price is great but will always pay more for comfort and plus if it is cute too!


----------



## joyjooy

winnie_cooper said:


> I have the SE sneakers. They’re sitting in my shoe rack unused. Getting ready to donate them. I ended up with a Keds pair that were available at Nordstrom at some point.


Thanks for sharing! Just curious how come they are unused?  Uncomfortable? Or you have too many better selections?


----------



## pixiejenna

Tagner said:


> Wow I just looked at pictures of the Michigan Ave Nordies. So gorgeous and huge. I will have to plan a vacation to Chicago during the anniversary sale.  Never been to Chicago but have wanted to go.  I lived in Oregon but recently moved across the bridge to Vancouver Wa. It’s 29-30 min to downtown Portland, a little longer to Washington Square mall in Oregon but worth the drive to have orders sent to the store and pick up any large or pricey orders since there is no sales tax in Oregon.



Ever since Covid I don’t go downtown for shopping very much I tend to do most of it online. I also don’t like driving downtown either last year I got in a accident which makes my anxiety of driving down town even worse. The nordies closest to me is relatively small it was the one that introduced me to the world of nordies lol. I will drive to go to bigger locations for better selections. Now the one nearest to me has very little inventory and I feel like the majority of what they have is online returns. They used to have more inventory in the past.


----------



## joyjooy

I work in a business casual environment and have been looking for a navy soft jacket or blazer in a core color. The CASLON Drape Collar Knit Blazer caught my eye. Is CASLON a Nordstrom brand and if so does anyone own this blazer aka soft jacket? Please let me know your thoughts.  Price points is decent.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Annisalelover said:


> Stopped by the Tyson’s store today in the DC area.  They are already setting up.  A lot of merchandise was displayed.  I did a slow walk around the ropes.  What really caught my eye was the colorful Cult Gaia evening clutches.  But I think there were 4 of them!  some of the clothes seemed to have limited stock.  I checked out the white eyelet blouse that Roseknows recommended and it’s cute but the fabric is stiff.  Still compiling my list,  it it is limited this year.  I didn’t see any sweaters yet that I have to have!


I’ve had one of the Cult Gaia clutches on my Bloomingdale’s wishlist so I was excited to see them in the sale.  I just don’t think I would ever use it.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I love wearing white platform sneakers every summer. The SE just never looked right on me, the proportions are off somehow. They were the best ones I could find at the time. I might have worn them to the mailbox once or twice. Comfort was fine. 



joyjooy said:


> Thanks for sharing! Just curious how come they are unused?  Uncomfortable? Or you have too many better selections?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

carolinemm said:


> can we take a moment to discuss why this ring is so expensive when the total cart weight is 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/emerald-cut-diamond-ring-trunk-show-exclusive/6882002?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FWomen&color=042


Definitely a case of paying for the name


----------



## lovemyrescues

joyjooy said:


> I work in a business casual environment and have been looking for a navy soft jacket or blazer in a core color. The CASLON Drape Collar Knit Blazer caught my eye. Is CASLON a Nordstrom brand and if so does anyone own this blazer aka soft jacket? Please let me know your thoughts.  Price points is decent.
> View attachment 5439013


I have a few of the older versions in a few colors and love them. Very comfy. Wash in cold and hang dry.


----------



## waddleod

Out of nearly 4000 items in the women’s section I’ve only found 8 to put on my wish list. Really 7 because I would only keep one coat. The blouse probably won’t work because apparently clothing designers forget some of us have hips; anything that isn’t a knit is very difficult for me because it is cut too straight.  The dress is probably going to be a $$$ polyester no but I plan to order it to try. I estimate there is about a 10% chance anything will fit right as that has been my success level with clothing shopping lately. I have zero desire to go to a store because nothing looks that interesting to me and I don’t need to restock any basics. I do continue to want an Ugg blanket/throw but the sensible part of me says I do not need to spend $100 on that esp when I already have multiple throws.


----------



## Laurenleigh

Erin Busbee has a great video on You Tube highlighting some nice things (except that da*n pleather VB jacket I’m still angry about   Lol) I learned about her on here years ago and have completely revamped my closet because of her. She’s amazing, genuine and down to earth. Highly recommend checking out her socials. She goes by Busbee Style. She’s wearing a couple of the sale pieces in her video.


----------



## mamashosh

I am on the West Coast, so my tier opens at 9:01 pm Wed.  (ambassador) which is midnight East Coast.  If I use a double points day, is it only good till midnight my time, or will I get double points till Thursday at 9?  I generally place one order of 'must haves' and then have some decisions to make based on what's in stock and how much of my budget is left, so second orders are very likely.  Thanks!


----------



## titania029

Laurenleigh said:


> Erin Busbee has a great video on You Tube highlighting some nice things (except that da*n pleather VB jacket I’m still angry about   Lol) I learned about her on here years ago and have completely revamped my closet because of her. She’s amazing, genuine and down to earth. Highly recommend checking out her socials. She goes by Busbee Style. She’s wearing a couple of the sale pieces in her video.


I added some jeans and jackets after watching her, thanks!


----------



## carolswin

waddleod said:


> Out of nearly 4000 items in the women’s section I’ve only found 8 to put on my wish list. Really 7 because I would only keep one coat. The blouse probably won’t work because apparently clothing designers forget some of us have hips; anything that isn’t a knit is very difficult for me because it is cut too straight.  The dress is probably going to be a $$$ polyester no but I plan to order it to try. I estimate there is about a 10% chance anything will fit right as that has been my success level with clothing shopping lately. I have zero desire to go to a store because nothing looks that interesting to me and I don’t need to restock any basics. I do continue to want an Ugg blanket/throw but the sensible part of me says I do not need to spend $100 on that esp when I already have multiple throws.


Around Christmas an Instagrammer I follow did a comparison of all the UGG blanket dupes and the Members Mark one from Sams was the winner. I ordered two of them and I love them. I moved all the Bliss throws I've accumulated over the years to the porch and these are all I have in the house. IF you don't care about the name they have several colors and only $25. I even ordered the pink giraffe for my grandbaby's room!








						Member's Mark Animal Print Cozy Knit Throw (Assorted Colors) - Sam's Club
					

Buy Member's Mark Animal Print Cozy Knit Throw (Assorted Colors) : Blankets & Throws at SamsClub.com




					www.samsclub.com
				



My apologies if we're not allowed outside links!

Edited to add: Recent reviews say Sams rebranded and changed it so IDK.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Laurenleigh said:


> Erin Busbee has a great video on You Tube highlighting some nice things (except that da*n pleather VB jacket I’m still angry about   Lol) I learned about her on here years ago and have completely revamped my closet because of her. She’s amazing, genuine and down to earth. Highly recommend checking out her socials. She goes by Busbee Style. She’s wearing a couple of the sale pieces in her video.


I saw her video yesterday!  Heather Anderson also had a video as well that I recommend.


----------



## lovemyrescues

mamashosh said:


> I am on the West Coast, so my tier opens at 9:01 pm Wed.  (ambassador) which is midnight East Coast.  If I use a double points day, is it only good till midnight my time, or will I get double points till Thursday at 9?  I generally place one order of 'must haves' and then have some decisions to make based on what's in stock and how much of my budget is left, so second orders are very likely.  Thanks!


Oh good to know. I am going into my store at 8am Wednesday for a special Icon event. I doubt what I want will sell out and if it does it will just save me money. I am only looking at one higher end sweater the rest are items that I believe they will have plenty of the first day online of my store does not have it. I like to try on clothes and shoes in the store.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Does anyone know the quality of the NIC &ZOE brand?  I like this jacket.


----------



## Lisab68

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I’ve had one of the Cult Gaia clutches on my Bloomingdale’s wishlist so I was excited to see them in the sale.  I just don’t think I would ever use it.


I’m wondering the same. Is it too trendy?


----------



## Lisab68

lovemyrescues said:


> Does anyone know the quality of the NIC &ZOE brand?  I like this jacket.


It’s hard to answer this question precisely. Really depends on what you are comparing it to. I’ve owned several items from Nic & Zoe and they are moderately priced with moderately good quality.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lisab68 said:


> It’s hard to answer this question precisely. Really depends on what you are comparing it to. I’ve owned several items from Nic & Zoe and they are moderately priced with moderately good quality.


That answers it. I am hoping this one is the same quality. I hope to try it in the store next week. 

How is sizing?


----------



## Westie lover

Annisalelover said:


> Stopped by the Tyson’s store today in the DC area.  They are already setting up.  A lot of merchandise was displayed.  I did a slow walk around the ropes.  What really caught my eye was the colorful Cult Gaia evening clutches.  But I think there were 4 of them!  some of the clothes seemed to have limited stock.  I checked out the white eyelet blouse that Roseknows recommended and it’s cute but the fabric is stiff.  Still compiling my list,  it it is limited this year.  I didn’t see any sweaters yet that I have to have!



Do you have a SA you work with at Tyson’s? I live in Old Town Alexandria so Pentagon City is my closest store but stock incredibly limited. I thought I might do better heading a little bit further out since both the mall and the store are larger.


----------



## Annisalelover

Westie lover said:


> Do you have a SA you work with at Tyson’s? I live in Old Town Alexandria so Pentagon City is my closest store but stock incredibly limited. I thought I might do better heading a little bit further out since both the mall and the store are larger.


No, sorry, I don’t have a SA I work with.


----------



## Lily's Mom

lovemyrescues said:


> Does anyone know the quality of the NIC &ZOE brand?  I like this jacket.


I actually own quite a number of pieces from Nic and Zoe that I've purchased over the years.  I like that jacket too!  For the price point I like their styles and fabric quality.  I am generally between a medium and a large in most brands and am the same in Nic and Zoe.  Their pieces are usually easy to care for.  I generally wash on low or delicate and hang to dry.  (I have made the mistake of using the dryer and shrunk a couple of things).  I can't recall anything pilling or wearing out.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> I actually own quite a number of pieces from Nic and Zoe that I've purchased over the years.  I like that jacket too!  For the price point I like their styles and fabric quality.  I am generally between a medium and a large in most brands and am the same in Nic and Zoe.  Their pieces are usually easy to care for.  I generally wash on low or delicate and hang to dry.  (I have made the mistake of using the dryer and shrunk a couple of things).  I can't recall anything pilling or wearing out.


thanks!


----------



## Talinder

Laurenleigh said:


> Erin Busbee has a great video on You Tube highlighting some nice things (except that da*n pleather VB jacket I’m still angry about   Lol) I learned about her on here years ago and have completely revamped my closet because of her. She’s amazing, genuine and down to earth. Highly recommend checking out her socials. She goes by Busbee Style. She’s wearing a couple of the sale pieces in her video.


I watched her video in the middle of the night. I’m considering a couple of things she listed but I have to rewatch as my 230am brain barely remembers.


----------



## katz_creative

Lisab68 said:


> I’m wondering the same. Is it too trendy?


I have the green one on my list. I plan to use it to add a fun pop to everything from jeans & a tee to a LBD. I can't wait!


----------



## buggiewomma

mamashosh said:


> I am on the West Coast, so my tier opens at 9:01 pm Wed.  (ambassador) which is midnight East Coast.  If I use a double points day, is it only good till midnight my time, or will I get double points till Thursday at 9?  I generally place one order of 'must haves' and then have some decisions to make based on what's in stock and how much of my budget is left, so second orders are very likely.  Thanks!


I believe the double points days are one east coast day. So you would choose “July 7” or “today” after 9pm on the 6th and it would go through 9pm on the 7th. If you want to call to make sure, do it now before all the phones get jammed up this week!


----------



## buggiewomma

waddleod said:


> Out of nearly 4000 items in the women’s section I’ve only found 8 to put on my wish list. Really 7 because I would only keep one coat. The blouse probably won’t work because apparently clothing designers forget some of us have hips; anything that isn’t a knit is very difficult for me because it is cut too straight.  The dress is probably going to be a $$$ polyester no but I plan to order it to try. I estimate there is about a 10% chance anything will fit right as that has been my success level with clothing shopping lately. I have zero desire to go to a store because nothing looks that interesting to me and I don’t need to restock any basics. I do continue to want an Ugg blanket/throw but the sensible part of me says I do not need to spend $100 on that esp when I already have multiple throws.


Ugh. I feel like what you should consider is figuring out your total budget, and then using it to buy one beautiful thing. A thing that isn’t finicky fitting clothing so that you only experience joy when you put it on. Jewelry, watch, sunglasses, cashmere scarf, handbag. It will not be difficult to find something


----------



## Michelle1x

Laurenleigh said:


> Erin Busbee has a great video on You Tube highlighting some nice things (except that da*n pleather VB jacket I’m still angry about   Lol) I learned about her on here years ago and have completely revamped my closet because of her. She’s amazing, genuine and down to earth. Highly recommend checking out her socials. She goes by Busbee Style. She’s wearing a couple of the sale pieces in her video.



Interesting she didn't even mention the blue VB jacket was Pleather.  She acted like it was the same as her other Cooke blazers.  I wonder if she knew, because she hasn't seen most of the items yet.


----------



## Lily's Mom

waddleod said:


> Out of nearly 4000 items in the women’s section I’ve only found 8 to put on my wish list. Really 7 because I would only keep one coat. The blouse probably won’t work because apparently clothing designers forget some of us have hips; anything that isn’t a knit is very difficult for me because it is cut too straight.  The dress is probably going to be a $$$ polyester no but I plan to order it to try. I estimate there is about a 10% chance anything will fit right as that has been my success level with clothing shopping lately. I have zero desire to go to a store because nothing looks that interesting to me and I don’t need to restock any basics. I do continue to want an Ugg blanket/throw but the sensible part of me says I do not need to spend $100 on that esp when I already have multiple throws.


I have to say I haven't found much in clothing this year either.  There is plenty I like but they wouldn't necessarily work for my actual lifestyle or be figure flattering.  Maybe upcoming reviews will change my mind.  Some of the brands make items that are too big and boxy or long which doesn't work on my frame.  I'm also looking for items that aren't snug around the midsection or tight in the hips.  I figure the fall season has yet to begun really and there will be plenty more options coming.  Right now I have some items in my backup wish list that I'm waiting to see how they are reviewed.  I have a few coats that may or may not make it depending on reviews.  The Pendelton fleece I will order first day and there are several shoes I want immediately because I think they have some solid deals.   I have more beauty and miscellaneous items I'm ordering this year.  I think they have good prices on those items too and I use them.  I'd rather have something I love so if I don't find it during the sale that's ok.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Does anyone know the quality of the NIC &ZOE brand?  I like this jacket.


I got a cardigan once from stitch fix of all places and I LOVED IT. So much that I actually started checking out
this brand more broadly. I never got anything else but this one item is very high quality and hasn’t snagged or stretched in many years. Maybe it was a fluke? Or maybe it is a fabric thing. Natural fabrics are so much better across all brands… it’s definitely a statistically significant  interaction brand x fabric.


----------



## JoesGirl

buggiewomma said:


> Ugh. I feel like what you should consider is figuring out your total budget, and then using it to buy one beautiful thing.



I was considering this.  There isn’t anything screaming out to me. And my closet is ppretty satisfying to me right now.  How I did come across this Smythe Camo Shirt Jacket
I don’t have anything like it and can see a ton of ways I can use it in my closet.   I saw it on Rose Hayes’ reel on Insta.  Super cute!


----------



## KGracr22

Um I'm an Icon but I just got this email, supposed to have access day 1. Hope this is a mistake


----------



## JoesGirl

KGracr22 said:


> Um I'm an Icon but I just got this email, supposed to have access day 1. Hope this is a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439398


Weird.  Has to be a mistake.  Are you going in store July 6, or shopping online.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KGracr22 said:


> Um I'm an Icon but I just got this email, supposed to have access day 1. Hope this is a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439398



It is as I got an invite for a special event July 6 before the store even opens.


----------



## Lily's Mom

KGracr22 said:


> Um I'm an Icon but I just got this email, supposed to have access day 1. Hope this is a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439398


I just got the same thing and I'm an ambassador.  Nordstrom needs to catch up.


----------



## vivi24

KGracr22 said:


> Um I'm an Icon but I just got this email, supposed to have access day 1. Hope this is a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439398



I got this too! It made me second guess my level, and I logged on to my account and the correct level is listed there.


----------



## KGracr22

vivi24 said:


> I got this too! It made me second guess my level, and I logged on to my account and the correct level is listed there.


Yeah same, my status is still Icon


----------



## KGracr22

lovemyrescues said:


> It is as I got an invite for a special event July 6 before the store even opens.


Yeah I got that and an SA is on it


----------



## KGracr22

JoesGirl said:


> Weird.  Has to be a mistake.  Are you going in store July 6, or shopping online.


I might do a bit of both, last year my SA didn't pull anything, the store I go to isn't consistent so I didn't want to chance it and I was right. Had to find most of the stuff myself in store and I really don't have that kind of time this year. Probably get the things I know they will have to order online and leave the basics that I know will be in store to the morning of the 6th


----------



## Laurenleigh

Michelle1x said:


> Interesting she didn't even mention the blue VB jacket was Pleather.  She acted like it was the same as her other Cooke blazers.  I wonder if she knew, because she hasn't seen most of the items yet.


Yeah I wondered the same thing. She’s usually honest about stuff and highlights high-quality faux leather from brands like Nanushka so she may not have even realized. Who knows…


----------



## Laurenleigh

Okay guys, I’m definitely getting the green Nordstrom Signature cashmere hoodie and skirt I mentioned earlier. I was combing through the site the other day and saw they had the oatmeal colored skirt from last year that matches the hoodie I already have, so I went ahead and ordered it to try on. They still have all sizes in the skirt but show limited stock on the smaller sizes. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cashmere-blend-tube-skirt/7021908?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=250

I had planned to just try on and return since I’m getting the green one, but now I may actually keep the oatmeal one too. My hoodie is DEFINITELY fuzzier and more worn-looking than the brand new skirt, but I practically lived in it last winter and spring and I machine wash it and hang it to dry so fuzziness is expected. I need to fabric shave it, but otherwise, I’ll keep on wearing. Anyhow, SIZE DOWN on both the hoodie and the skirt. I’m a 10/12 (closer to 12 currently since I’ve been stress eating…lol) and consistently a size large, but got mediums in both of these and they’re perfect. Here’s some pics of it compared to the well-worn hoodie and styled with other things I already own. It’s sooooo comfy!!!

*Edited to add that I have narrow hips and no defined waist. If you have wide hips, you *may* need TTS.


----------



## JoesGirl

Laurenleigh said:


> Okay guys, I’m definitely getting the green Nordstrom Signature cashmere hoodie and skirt I mentioned earlier. I was combing through the site the other day and saw they had the oatmeal colored skirt from last year that matches the hoodie I already have, so I went ahead and ordered it to try on. They still have all sizes in the skirt but show limited stock on the smaller sizes. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cashmere-blend-tube-skirt/7021908?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=250
> 
> I had planned to just try on and return since I’m getting the green one, but now I may actually keep the oatmeal one too. My hoodie is DEFINITELY fuzzier and more worn-looking than the brand new skirt, but I practically lived in it last winter and spring and I machine wash it and hang it to dry so fuzziness is expected. I need to fabric shave it, but otherwise, I’ll keep on wearing. Anyhow, SIZE DOWN on both the hoodie and the skirt. I’m a 10/12 (closer to 12 currently since I’ve been stress eating…lol) and consistently a size large, but got mediums in both of these and they’re perfect. Here’s some pics of it compared to the well-worn hoodie and styled with other things I already own. It’s sooooo comfy!!!


Thank you for the mod shots! I have the set on my wish list and wasn’t sure which size to order.  I am a 10/12 too.  The set looks great on you!


----------



## Laurenleigh

JoesGirl said:


> Thank you for the mod shots! I have the set on my wish list and wasn’t sure which size to order.  I am a 10/12 too.  The set looks great on you!


Thank you! I’m pretty straight/rectangular-shaped with no defined waist and fairly narrow hips so ladies more blessed in the hips may need TTS for the skirt, but it drapes beautifully. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## JoesGirl

Laurenleigh said:


> Thank you! I’m pretty straight/rectangular-shaped with no defined waist and fairly narrow hips so ladies more blessed in the hips may need TTS for the skirt, but it drapes beautifully. Just something to keep in mind.


I’m straight too.  I’m so excited for the moss color.  It’s a beautiful set!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

So I received the email saying early access begins 7/13 even though I'm an Ambassador...but now on the n.com website my Wish List says that I can add to bag on 7/13. I hope that N straightens out this snafu before the sale is scheduled to begin! 

I would like to say I'm surprised by yet another misstep, but N is famous for mismanaging their biggest shopping event of the year. Imagine if Amazon Prime had as many problems with Prime Day as N has with NAS.


----------



## bunnylou

The Cult Gaia clutch in green is dreamy but I am a klutz and would totally drop it. 

Interested in the Aquatalia tall boots (will have to try on because I’m petite), Paul Green block heeled loafers, AllSaints denim moto jacket (wonder if sizing is the same as the leather versions?), P448 black high top sneakers, two Zella tees, a Zella jacket (either the mixed media one or the track jacket), the Clarins eye serum (anyone use this?), and maaaaaaybe the Moccamaster. Already way over the budget I set so will have to edit this list. I also like the Save the Duck grey puffer coat with the faux fur neck, but I’m in SoCal so do not need another coat. The few times I’ve visited family in the Midwest during the winter I’ve brought unseasonably warm weather with me.


----------



## Michelle1x

What color do you all prefer in the Cult Gaia clutch?  I am leaning towards the white but wonder about practicality. 
I didn't know I NEEDED a new clutch until I visited this thread!


----------



## Annisalelover

Laurenleigh said:


> Okay guys, I’m definitely getting the green Nordstrom Signature cashmere hoodie and skirt I mentioned earlier. I was combing through the site the other day and saw they had the oatmeal colored skirt from last year that matches the hoodie I already have, so I went ahead and ordered it to try on. They still have all sizes in the skirt but show limited stock on the smaller sizes. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cashmere-blend-tube-skirt/7021908?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=250
> 
> I had planned to just try on and return since I’m getting the green one, but now I may actually keep the oatmeal one too. My hoodie is DEFINITELY fuzzier and more worn-looking than the brand new skirt, but I practically lived in it last winter and spring and I machine wash it and hang it to dry so fuzziness is expected. I need to fabric shave it, but otherwise, I’ll keep on wearing. Anyhow, SIZE DOWN on both the hoodie and the skirt. I’m a 10/12 (closer to 12 currently since I’ve been stress eating…lol) and consistently a size large, but got mediums in both of these and they’re perfect. Here’s some pics of it compared to the well-worn hoodie and styled with other things I already own. It’s sooooo comfy!!!
> 
> *Edited to add that I have narrow hips and no defined waist. If you have wide hips, you *may* need TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439450


That looks great on you!


----------



## Lily's Mom

Laurenleigh said:


> Okay guys, I’m definitely getting the green Nordstrom Signature cashmere hoodie and skirt I mentioned earlier. I was combing through the site the other day and saw they had the oatmeal colored skirt from last year that matches the hoodie I already have, so I went ahead and ordered it to try on. They still have all sizes in the skirt but show limited stock on the smaller sizes. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cashmere-blend-tube-skirt/7021908?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=250
> 
> I had planned to just try on and return since I’m getting the green one, but now I may actually keep the oatmeal one too. My hoodie is DEFINITELY fuzzier and more worn-looking than the brand new skirt, but I practically lived in it last winter and spring and I machine wash it and hang it to dry so fuzziness is expected. I need to fabric shave it, but otherwise, I’ll keep on wearing. Anyhow, SIZE DOWN on both the hoodie and the skirt. I’m a 10/12 (closer to 12 currently since I’ve been stress eating…lol) and consistently a size large, but got mediums in both of these and they’re perfect. Here’s some pics of it compared to the well-worn hoodie and styled with other things I already own. It’s sooooo comfy!!!
> 
> *Edited to add that I have narrow hips and no defined waist. If you have wide hips, you *may* need TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439450


I love how you styled  that skirt into so many looks.    Looks great on you and the piece looks to be very versatile!


----------



## joyjooy

Laurenleigh said:


> Erin Busbee has a great video on You Tube highlighting some nice things (except that da*n pleather VB jacket I’m still angry about   Lol) I learned about her on here years ago and have completely revamped my closet because of her. She’s amazing, genuine and down to earth. Highly recommend checking out her socials. She goes by Busbee Style. She’s wearing a couple of the sale pieces in her video.


Been following her for a couple years now.  Thanks for the reminder to check out her thoughts on this year’s anniversary sale.


----------



## legz00

Hobie said:


> I see 6839.
> 
> also wondering what items are shown to me first at the top of the screen… it changed quite a bit and I wonder if it’s related to Nordstrom and Rack purchases I made earlier today



I’m at 6932 items. I know for sure they added shoes. When I first checked there were no timerberlands or onclouds. Now I have to recheck everything else.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Michelle1x said:


> What color do you all prefer in the Cult Gaia clutch?  I am leaning towards the white but wonder about practicality.
> I didn't know I NEEDED a new clutch until I visited this thread!


I originally wanted the purple, but I saved the tortoise to my wishlist.  I also like the green and the white.  I’m no help lol.  I can’t decide.  And I also don’t think I will even use it.  I’m a mom of a 4 year old, I work full time in higher ed and don’t really do much else lol


----------



## jaschultze

For those of you who have ICON status but shop at a smaller store, how does that work? Do they have a wide selection? I'm thinking of driving out for the 8 am pre-shop hours but I don't want it to be a waste of time if they don't what I'm really looking for. Would contacting a SA ahead of time with my wish-list help? The store is a bit of a hike so I don't want to risk it.


----------



## bunnylou

6929 now. Pieces are disappearing?


----------



## bunnylou

jaschultze said:


> For those of you who have ICON status but shop at a smaller store, how does that work? Do they have a wide selection? I'm thinking of driving out for the 8 am pre-shop hours but I don't want it to be a waste of time if they don't what I'm really looking for. Would contacting a SA ahead of time with my wish-list help? The store is a bit of a hike so I don't want to risk it.



I haven’t even heard anything about Icon pre-shop hours. Can’t even get an appt with an SA. Did you receive an email invite or something?


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> I haven’t even heard anything about Icon pre-shop hours. Can’t even get an appt with an SA. Did you receive an email invite or something?


I got an email for my store.  They have the event Wednesday from 8-10am.


----------



## jaschultze

lovemyrescues said:


> I got an email for my store.  They have the event Wednesday from 8-10am.


It's on the header when I go to the Nordstrom site. I am currently without a home store or SA.


----------



## joyjooy

jaschultze said:


> For those of you who have ICON status but shop at a smaller store, how does that work? Do they have a wide selection? I'm thinking of driving out for the 8 am pre-shop hours but I don't want it to be a waste of time if they don't what I'm really looking for. Would contacting a SA ahead of time with my wish-list help? The store is a bit of a hike so I don't want to risk it.


Contacting a SA ahead of time definitely will help since you have your wish-list ready to go. Although keep in the back of the mind that they make commission (not saying it is a bad thing but not always in your benefit) based on your purchases and they may be busy with multiple appointments (helpful to find out in the beginning how much time they have with you).


----------



## buggiewomma

Lily's Mom said:


> I just got the same thing and I'm an ambassador.  Nordstrom needs to catch up.


They sent me one saying that I have access July 7, which is accurate. They’re kind of a mess l. Just ignore and go for it in the day you know is correct!


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> The Cult Gaia clutch in green is dreamy but I am a klutz and would totally drop it.
> 
> Interested in the Aquatalia tall boots (will have to try on because I’m petite), Paul Green block heeled loafers, AllSaints denim moto jacket (wonder if sizing is the same as the leather versions?), P448 black high top sneakers, two Zella tees, a Zella jacket (either the mixed media one or the track jacket), the Clarins eye serum (anyone use this?), and maaaaaaybe the Moccamaster. Already way over the budget I set so will have to edit this list. I also like the Save the Duck grey puffer coat with the faux fur neck, but I’m in SoCal so do not need another coat. The few times I’ve visited family in the Midwest during the winter I’ve brought unseasonably warm weather with me.


Totally. I’m in CA but I need a tenth puffer for when I spend Xmas with my family in minneapolis. I like that same one as you!


----------



## MmeHulot

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I originally wanted the purple, but I saved the tortoise to my wishlist.  I also like the green and the white.  I’m no help lol.  I can’t decide.  And I also don’t think I will even use it.  I’m a mom of a 4 year old, I work full time in higher ed and don’t really do much else lol


Go ahead. Treat yourself to the world’s ritziest pencil box


----------



## Suzzeee

I ordered some cologne a couple weeks ago and got a nice gwp…a huge bag of samples of Anniv sale beauty stuff. One of those was the Bobbi Brown Face Base Duo and I’ve been using it for a week and I love it. It’s a moisturizer and primer in one step and isn’t annoying or breaking out on my oily/sensitive skin and my makeup is going on so smoothly!  I’m def getting that in the sale!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I noticed that my Ncredit card info was missing from my profile. As soon as I entered that info my early access date corrected to 7/7.

Anyway, if you're not seeing the correct date online for Early Access check to see if your credit card info is loaded.


----------



## glitterHips

For those following Rose, she just posted a reel with about a dozen outfits from the sale. It went too quickly for me so I have to go watch it again. I’m going for the Max Mara coat but undecided on color so I’ll likely order both.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I just saw this for all of the Icons under the RSVP for the Anniversary Sale Events

https://nordstromrsvp.com//nordyclub


----------



## rutabaga

glitterHips said:


> For those following Rose, she just posted a reel with about a dozen outfits from the sale. It went too quickly for me so I have to go watch it again. I’m going for the Max Mara coat but undecided on color so I’ll likely order both.



I wonder if the NAS MM coats are made in China. I recently ordered a MM wrap coat from Nordstrom on sale that was allegedly made in Italy and lined. When it arrived the tag said made in China. It was also only lined in the sleeves. Very misleading. I DM’d Rose and she wasn’t sure.


----------



## Westie lover

Do any of you have a SA in the D.C. metro area? I’m closest to Pentagon City and Tyson’s but am willing to drive further. I finally retired and have the time to put the energy into the sale this year. I’m 5’ tall and petite clothing virtually nonexistent except for jeans. The Fleurette coat and Max Mara coat are on my wishlist but I need more details. I know anything I buy will need extensive alterations and would prefer to talk to a SA before ordering to see if specific pieces are conducive so I don’t end up with a ton of returns. Thanks much!


----------



## lovemyrescues

glitterHips said:


> For those following Rose, she just posted a reel with about a dozen outfits from the sale. It went too quickly for me so I have to go watch it again. I’m going for the Max Mara coat but undecided on color so I’ll likely order both.


I think all her picks are on her LTK page.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

buggiewomma said:


> I believe the double points days are one east coast day. So you would choose “July 7” or “today” after 9pm on the 6th and it would go through 9pm on the 7th. If you want to call to make sure, do it now before all the phones get jammed up this week!



I just spoke to the Nordstrom credit services and they said the double point days are only good on the day you apply them and do not go for the next 24 hours. For instance, if you apply them at 9pm on the 7th, they end at midnight on the 7th.  They do not apply to purchases made before 9pm on the 8th.

Also, they said the sale goes on-line live for icon early access for west coast customers at 9:01pm on July 5 and midnight for east coast icon access.  This is according one customer service rep but I can't find anything on their website that confirms this.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Also, they said the sale goes on-line live for icon early access for west coast customers at 9:01pm on July 5 and midnight for east coast icon access.  This is according one customer service rep but I can't find anything on their website that confirms this.



That sounds right...I received an email that Ambassador access starts at 12.01AM EST on 7/7...which is 9.01PM PST on 7/6...finally the  time difference works for West Coasters!


----------



## Annisalelover

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just spoke to the Nordstrom credit services and they said the double point days are only good on the day you apply them and do not go for the next 24 hours. For instance, if you apply them at 9pm on the 7th, they end at midnight on the 7th.  They do not apply to purchases made before 9pm on the 8th.
> 
> Also, they said the sale goes on-line live for icon early access for west coast customers at 9:01pm on July 5 and midnight for east coast icon access.  This is according one customer service rep but I can't find anything on their website that confirms this.


My first day is July 9, east coast time.  Is the sale online beginning at 12:01 AM July 9?


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Annisalelover said:


> My first day is July 9, east coast time.  Is the sale online beginning at 12:01 AM July 9?



I think that's right!


----------



## Illinigirl

I’m loving this Marc Jacobs Bag as it reminds me of the Marc Jacobs bags of old, but it’s only 2 1/2 in. high??! Seems ridiculously small. If any Icons or Ambassadors see this bag, I would love to know your thoughts! I don’t shop till July 9. Thanks!
Quilted Moto Shoulder Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6848113


----------



## buggiewomma

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just spoke to the Nordstrom credit services and they said the double point days are only good on the day you apply them and do not go for the next 24 hours. For instance, if you apply them at 9pm on the 7th, they end at midnight on the 7th.  They do not apply to purchases made before 9pm on the 8th.
> 
> Also, they said the sale goes on-line live for icon early access for west coast customers at 9:01pm on July 5 and midnight for east coast icon access.  This is according one customer service rep but I can't find anything on their website that confirms this.


Thanks for calling. I think we always overthink it more than they do… sometimes they provide answers that are not not NEARLY detailed enough for us here. 

It definitely a a 24 hour period… eg, if you buy a bag on July 7th and then meander over to jewelry and decide to buy a $1000 watch, you can decide to make July 7th your double points day and it applies to everything on July 7th including the bag you bought before the watch. It is the full 24 hour period of July 7th. But yea, it does end at 11:59 in July 7th, it does not go to 24 hours from when you bought the watch. It ends that night even if you bought the watch at 7pm but they are also counting the full day leading up to 7pm, not just those last 5 hours.

The issue with the access at 9pm west coast is that it’s July 6th for us and July 7 for them since they are clearly using east coast time for their access days (it says everywhere online that ambassadors, for example, get access on the 7th at midnight EDT). Since I assume that if you choose July 6th at 9pm in CA, then you are choosing “July 7th” as your double points day because that is how they define it and it would go until the end of their definition of July 7th, which would be 24 hours later at 9pm on July 7th in CA/midnight East cost. IF THIS IS WRONG, someone let me know!

RE: your second paragraph. Yes, it’s definitely 9pm west coast on the day before whatever your access day is. (Cause it starts midnight East coast, cause that’s the time zone they are using for everything). I did confirm this part at least on the website. Woooooo!

P.S. Q for everyone: don’t they let you retroactively apply double points days? I feel like I have done this in the past but not certain. I do feel pretty certain that if they screwed up your day because of time zones and you provided the explanation above they would likely fix it for you. I would hope?!


----------



## buggiewomma

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I think that's right!


No. It starts at 9pm on July 8 west coast time or midnight July 9th.

EDIT: sorry yea!!!!! This is correct and SoCal girl is correct!! I’m obviously a west-coast-self-centered ass


----------



## buggiewomma

Illinigirl said:


> I’m loving this Marc Jacobs Bag as it reminds me of the Marc Jacobs bags of old, but it’s only 2 1/2 in. high??! Seems ridiculously small. If any Icons or Ambassadors see this bag, I would love to know your thoughts! I don’t shop till July 9. Thanks!
> Quilted Moto Shoulder Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6848113


OMG. Lol. It’s for your one lipstick OR mascara. You choose.


----------



## piosavsfan

buggiewomma said:


> Thanks for calling. I think we always overthink it more than they do… sometimes they provide answers that are not not NEARLY detailed enough for us here.
> 
> It definitely a a 24 hour period… eg, if you buy a bag on July 7th and then meander over to jewelry and decide to buy a $1000 watch, you can decide to make July 7th your double points day and it applies to everything on July 7th including the bag you bought before the watch. It is the full 24 hour period of July 7th. But yea, it does end at 11:59 in July 7th, it does not go to 24 hours from when you bought the watch. It ends that night even if you bought the watch at 7pm but they are also counting the full day leading up to 7pm, not just those last 5 hours.
> 
> The issue with the access at 9pm west coast is that it’s July 6th for us and July 7 for them since they are clearly using east coast time for their access days (it says everywhere online that ambassadors, for example, get access on the 7th at midnight EDT). Since I assume that if you choose July 6th at 9pm in CA, then you are choosing “July 7th” as your double points day because that is how they define it and it would go until the end of their definition of July 7th, which would be 24 hours later at 9pm on July 7th in CA/midnight East cost.
> 
> RE: your second paragraph. Yes, it’s definitely 9pm west coast on the day before whatever your access day is. (Cause it starts midnight East coast, cause that’s the time zone they are using for everything). I did confirm this part at least on the website. Woooooo!
> 
> P.S. Q for everyone: don’t they let you retroactively apply double points days? I feel like I have done this in the past but not certain. I do feel pretty certain that if they screwed up your day because of time zones and you provided the explanation above they would likely fix it for you. I would hope?!


I've retroactively applied double point days in the past.


----------



## carolswin

Illinigirl said:


> I’m loving this Marc Jacobs Bag as it reminds me of the Marc Jacobs bags of old, but it’s only 2 1/2 in. high??! Seems ridiculously small. If any Icons or Ambassadors see this bag, I would love to know your thoughts! I don’t shop till July 9. Thanks!
> Quilted Moto Shoulder Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6848113


That has to be a typo! 2 1/2 looks like the D and the bag would be 6x9. It can't be 2 1/2 high and 9 deep right?  That's a gift box!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

buggiewomma said:


> OMG. Lol. It’s for your one lipstick OR mascara. You choose.





Illinigirl said:


> I’m loving this Marc Jacobs Bag as it reminds me of the Marc Jacobs bags of old, but it’s only 2 1/2 in. high??! Seems ridiculously small. If any Icons or Ambassadors see this bag, I would love to know your thoughts! I don’t shop till July 9. Thanks!
> Quilted Moto Shoulder Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6848113



I was also looking at this bag for an upcoming wedding but I have the same issue that's its probably too small for anything but an iphone!






			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/edie-quilted-leather-wallet-on-a-chain/6900851?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## Hobie

If anyone doesn’t want to wait and take their chances on waiting for AllSaints jackets in the Nordstrom sale, there are some on sale on the AllSaints website 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The Fern in coastal blue is still full price on the Nordstrom site if anyone wants to ask for a price match.

There is also a Dalby in a steel grey color for $317 but limited sizes available.


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Thanks for calling. I think we always overthink it more than they do… sometimes they provide answers that are not not NEARLY detailed enough for us here.
> 
> It definitely a a 24 hour period… eg, if you buy a bag on July 7th and then meander over to jewelry and decide to buy a $1000 watch, you can decide to make July 7th your double points day and it applies to everything on July 7th including the bag you bought before the watch. It is the full 24 hour period of July 7th. But yea, it does end at 11:59 in July 7th, it does not go to 24 hours from when you bought the watch. It ends that night even if you bought the watch at 7pm but they are also counting the full day leading up to 7pm, not just those last 5 hours.
> 
> The issue with the access at 9pm west coast is that it’s July 6th for us and July 7 for them since they are clearly using east coast time for their access days (it says everywhere online that ambassadors, for example, get access on the 7th at midnight EDT). Since I assume that if you choose July 6th at 9pm in CA, then you are choosing “July 7th” as your double points day because that is how they define it and it would go until the end of their definition of July 7th, which would be 24 hours later at 9pm on July 7th in CA/midnight East cost. IF THIS IS WRONG, someone let me know!
> 
> RE: your second paragraph. Yes, it’s definitely 9pm west coast on the day before whatever your access day is. (Cause it starts midnight East coast, cause that’s the time zone they are using for everything). I did confirm this part at least on the website. Woooooo!
> 
> P.S. Q for everyone: don’t they let you retroactively apply double points days? I feel like I have done this in the past but not certain. I do feel pretty certain that if they screwed up your day because of time zones and you provided the explanation above they would likely fix it for you. I would hope?!



yes to retroactive

Also the double points is for one calendar day.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Hobie said:


> If anyone doesn’t want to wait and take their chances on waiting for AllSaints jackets in the Nordstrom sale, there are some on sale on the AllSaints website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440140
> 
> The Fern in coastal blue is still full price on the Nordstrom site if anyone wants to ask for a price match.
> 
> There is also a Dalby in a steel grey color for $317 but limited sizes available.



I have two Dalby jackets and the leather stretches quite a bit. Unless you fold them or lie them flat, if they are on a hanger, the leather stretches almost a full size and loses some of its structure. I bought one in my actual size (which was too small when I got it and fits now) and one a size larger (which fit when I got it and now is stretched out).  The jacket just doesn't hold its shape.


----------



## Illinigirl

carolswin said:


> That has to be a typo! 2 1/2 looks like the D and the bag would be 6x9. It can't be 2 1/2 high and 9 deep right?  That's a gift box!


Good call! That does seem like it would be 2 1/2 D and 6 H from the pics. I hope so - it’s super cute!


----------



## Landra

carolswin said:


> That has to be a typo! 2 1/2 looks like the D and the bag would be 6x9. It can't be 2 1/2 high and 9 deep right?  That's a gift box!


FYI it’s faux leather. The description says only the strap is leather. Weird


----------



## VSOP

Landra said:


> FYI it’s faux leather. The description says only the strap is leather. Weird



That’s wild. Lol


----------



## Annisalelover

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I think that's right!


Thank you!


----------



## Illinigirl

Landra said:


> FYI it’s faux leather. The description says only the strap is leather. Weird


Ugh, i didn’t catch that, thank you! Guess I got caught up in the cuteness of it.  Might try this Coach one:
Check out the Colorblock Leather Crossbody Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882551


----------



## mamashosh

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just spoke to the Nordstrom credit services and they said the double point days are only good on the day you apply them and do not go for the next 24 hours. For instance, if you apply them at 9pm on the 7th, they end at midnight on the 7th.  They do not apply to purchases made before 9pm on the 8th.
> 
> Also, they said the sale goes on-line live for icon early access for west coast customers at 9:01pm on July 5 and midnight for east coast icon access.  This is according one customer service rep but I can't find anything on their website that confirms this.



Thank you both.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Didn't someone, maybe it was @lovemyrescues that mentioned last year to always do expedited shipping when you place your order so your items don't get cancelled.

It looks like the faster shipping is an extra $20 for three day for regular priced items (not sure about anniversary sale items). 

Is anyone adding faster shipping this year?


----------



## JoesGirl

I always pay for two day shipping during the sale.


----------



## Lily's Mom

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Didn't someone, maybe it was @lovemyrescues that mentioned last year to always do expedited shipping when you place your order so your items don't get cancelled.
> 
> It looks like the faster shipping is an extra $20 for three day for regular priced items (not sure about anniversary sale items).
> 
> Is anyone adding faster shipping this year?


I always pay the $20.00 for next day shipping for the initial order.  After that anything I order can come whenever it wants.


----------



## paula3boys

I am sure the only items I want will be OOS on the day I can shop (July 9th). I was disappointed to see that the Wacoal bras that I buy every year are nowhere to be found in the preview


----------



## KathrynS

Lily's Mom said:


> I always pay the $20.00 for next day shipping for the initial order.  After that anything I order can come whenever it wants.


Same. Idk if I have enough on list to care this year. Last year it failed because the box was lost in transit but otherwise it’s been the way to go.


----------



## Michelle1x

paula3boys said:


> I am sure the only items I want will be OOS on the day I can shop (July 9th). I was disappointed to see that the Wacoal bras that I buy every year are nowhere to be found in the preview


They are adding items so check again, they might show up
They added some Eileen Fisher and Faherty from when I first looked


----------



## lovemyrescues

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Didn't someone, maybe it was @lovemyrescues that mentioned last year to always do expedited shipping when you place your order so your items don't get cancelled.
> 
> It looks like the faster shipping is an extra $20 for three day for regular priced items (not sure about anniversary sale items).
> 
> Is anyone adding faster shipping this year?


Yes always do that so it bumps your order up in the queue


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Landra said:


> FYI it’s faux leather. The description says only the strap is leather. Weird



I saw that too, I don't think any of it is real leather, very misleading how they will write leather and then the materials say polyurethane.  Same issue with the Veronica Beard pleather jacket, description says leather but materials say otherwise.  I have to laugh at care on it being "professional leather clean." Pleather you can just wipe off.  

$250 is a lot for a pleather purse.  I looked at my old emails and paid $196 apiece for my Anniversary sale Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbodies in black and port back in 2015, I still use them all the time, especially the black which is probably my most used purse of any I own.


----------



## carolinemm

I got my eyebrows done at Nordstrom yesterday and she said that there’s a ten point event going on. I’ve been meaning to call the credit card company but has anyone heard this? It goes through the 7th?


----------



## buggiewomma

Has anyone found any amazing new things in the last couple days… like, after the preview began, new things that showed up later? I haven’t seen much. But I want to!


----------



## Lisab68

lovemyrescues said:


> That answers it. I am hoping this one is the same quality. I hope to try it in the store next week.
> 
> How is sizing?


True to size


----------



## Lisab68

glitterHips said:


> For those following Rose, she just posted a reel with about a dozen outfits from the sale. It went too quickly for me so I have to go watch it again. I’m going for the Max Mara coat but undecided on color so I’ll likely order both.


I’m in love with that coat too. I’m ordering the camel. Thoughts on sizing?


----------



## titania029

carolinemm said:


> I got my eyebrows done at Nordstrom yesterday and she said that there’s a ten point event going on. I’ve been meaning to call the credit card company but has anyone heard this? It goes through the 7th?


I think it is for items outside of Nordstrom, like groceries, gas, etc. I got several emails about it. You have to activate the offer before the points accumulate.


----------



## rutabaga

carolinemm said:


> I got my eyebrows done at Nordstrom yesterday and she said that there’s a ten point event going on. I’ve been meaning to call the credit card company but has anyone heard this? It goes through the 7th?



I think it’s invite only. I received a mailer back in May. There’s a cap on how many NN you can earn ($150?).


----------



## sfennell14

Westie lover said:


> Do any of you have a SA in the D.C. metro area? I’m closest to Pentagon City and Tyson’s but am willing to drive further. I finally retired and have the time to put the energy into the sale this year. I’m 5’ tall and petite clothing virtually nonexistent except for jeans. The Fleurette coat and Max Mara coat are on my wishlist but I need more details. I know anything I buy will need extensive alterations and would prefer to talk to a SA before ordering to see if specific pieces are conducive so I don’t end up with a ton of returns. Thanks much!



I can assist you via Pentagon City, let’s try to connect via PM.


----------



## bunnylou

Is it strange that certain sizes for some items are already low stock? One pair of shoes on my wish list is now sold out. Wonder if this really is the available inventory or if things will replenish before the sale is live.


----------



## glitterHips

Lisab68 said:


> I’m in love with that coat too. I’m ordering the camel. Thoughts on sizing?


I have other Max Mara coats, just bought a rose one for spring. They are unlined. I find the coats to be true to size but in general the brand is often cut narrow. I was thinking of going up a size to wear a sweater underneath. I’m ordering both but keeping one so I was going to get one my normal size and the other up a size.


----------



## Westie lover

Westie lover said:


> Do any of you have a SA in the D.C. metro area? I’m closest to Pentagon City and Tyson’s but am





sfennell14 said:


> I can assist you via Pentagon City, let’s try to connect via PM.



Thank you SO MUCH! Sent you a PM.


----------



## tripamy

It's NOT part of the Nordstrom Sale, but I know we all like a good sale heads-up. T3 is having a 50% off sale on their convertible curling iron collection. I got mine for 50% off at the Ulta sale, but it's not usual...I know it's expensive, but I've never gotten more compliments on my hair, and I'm 48 years old!





__





						Convertible Collection Assortment | T3
					






					www.t3micro.com


----------



## Hobie

Is there any difference in quality/fabric/construction between the BP and Treasure & Bond plaid button down shirts? Thanks!


----------



## pixiejenna

bunnylou said:


> Is it strange that certain sizes for some items are already low stock? One pair of shoes on my wish list is now sold out. Wonder if this really is the available inventory or if things will replenish before the sale is live.



I noticed that too on a flannel I like is only available in two sizes. A pair of shoes I added to my list earlier now show out of stock. Not sure if it’s a glitch or what but you can’t add things you want to your wishlist if they show out of stock. I ended up adding the flannel I like in another size just so I can have it on the list.


----------



## MmeHulot

I wonder if they’re tracking wishlists and “throttling” items that are super popular.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

MmeHulot said:


> I wonder if they’re tracking wishlists and “throttling” items that are super popular.


I think they are doing this, too. In the catalog they have an athletic dress from Outdoor Voices that is a new brand to the sale but online they don’t even display yet


----------



## Michelle1x

chelsmcfarland said:


> I think they are doing this, too. In the catalog they have an athletic dress from Outdoor Voices that is a new brand to the sale but online they don’t even display yet


That is "The Exercise Dress" from OV- honestly this was a coup for Nordstrom to get in this sale.  That dress is a huge celebrity fave, the red one was selling for MORE than list price for a while on ebay.  There are more colors available now so probably not as limited, but still, very much in demand. I'll bet it sells out.


----------



## CozyCorner

dupe post, can't figure out how to delete!


----------



## CozyCorner

joyjooy said:


> I work in a business casual environment and have been looking for a navy soft jacket or blazer in a core color. The CASLON Drape Collar Knit Blazer caught my eye. Is CASLON a Nordstrom brand and if so does anyone own this blazer aka soft jacket? Please let me know your thoughts.  Price points is decent.
> View attachment 5439013


These Caslon blazers have been around for years. You MUST wash in cold and hang dry or they will lose shape...quickly.  Once they lose shape they look terrible on.  They are a good buy for the price but I would not buy again.  If you are looking for something I'd sooner get a structured blazer or a nicer sweater.


----------



## KGracr22

I think they are doing this, too. In the catalog they have an athletic dress from Outdoor Voices that is a new brand to the sale but online they don’t even display yet
[/QUOTE]
They have withheld items and limited quantities in the past, Tory Burch items won't show up till the day of the sale and sometimes items took till the afternoon of the sale to show on the site. Sometimes items seem to be saved till the sale opens to the public.


----------



## Michelle1x

Well, ladies I mosey'd on down to Nordstrom store today to place an order with an SA - and.... I did the terrible.
I actually ordered that Veronica Beard pleather blazer along with the rest of my wish list.

I ordered a bunch of blazers - Smythe Glen Plaid and Smythe Equestrian Window Pane (both $532), and the L'Agence Kenzie ($398)- so I figured what the heck, I want to at least look at the VB cooke.
I have a feeling it will sell out even though it is pleather.

I want to keep 2 blazers.  The Smythe Glen Plaid has a wide lapel which I like, but the equestrian has a peplum back which is really cute. I'm in my late 50s so the equestrian might be too young for me.
And then the L'Agence Kenzie I really like, it has the same Balmain-type cut as the Veronica Beards, although it is not a dickey blazer, too bad.
So I want to keep two of those.

In the pictures the VB pleather cooke looks SO much better than other faux leather jackets in the sale.  It looks better than the Nanushka faux leather Hathi blazer and that one is $200 more.  And it looks WAY better than the Halogen faux leather blazer - admittedly a much lower price point at $78 but still, it looks HORRIBLE.  Maybe all the hardware on the VB cooke hides the plastic look of the faux leather.


----------



## KGracr22

Michelle1x said:


> Well, ladies I mosey'd on down to Nordstrom store today to place an order with an SA - and.... I did the terrible.
> I actually ordered that Veronica Beard pleather blazer along with the rest of my wish list.
> 
> I ordered a bunch of blazers - Smythe Glen Plaid and Smythe Equestrian Window Pane (both $532), and the L'Agence Kenzie ($398)- so I figured what the heck, I want to at least look at the VB cooke.
> I have a feeling it will sell out even though it is pleather.
> 
> I want to keep 2 blazers.  The Smythe Glen Plaid has a wide lapel which I like, but the equestrian has a peplum back which is really cute. I'm in my late 50s so the equestrian might be too young for me.
> And then the L'Agence Kenzie I really like, it has the same Balmain-type cut as the Veronica Beards, although it is not a dickey blazer, too bad.
> So I want to keep two of those.
> 
> In the pictures the VB pleather cooke looks SO much better than other faux leather jackets in the sale.  It looks better than the Nanushka faux leather Hathi blazer and that one is $200 more.  And it looks WAY better than the Halogen faux leather blazer - admittedly a much lower price point at $78 but still, it looks HORRIBLE.  Maybe all the hardware on the VB cooke hides the plastic look of the faux leather.


What do you mean you placed an order? They actually ordered the items or will order them when the sale starts?


----------



## Michelle1x

CozyCorner said:


> These Caslon blazers have been around for years. You MUST wash in cold and hang dry or they will lose shape...quickly.  Once they lose shape they look terrible on.  They are a good buy for the price but I would not buy again.  If you are looking for something I'd sooner get a structured blazer or a nicer sweater.



There's the Treasure and Bond Knit Blazer for $65, more structured than the Caslon but sort of the same principal, J Crew makes one of these knit blazers also.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/knit-blazer/6616105


----------



## Michelle1x

KGracr22 said:


> What do you mean you placed an order? They actually ordered the items or will order them when the sale starts?


No, I filled out a yellow form for her to order on Weds - I can't make it on Weds


----------



## KGracr22

Michelle1x said:


> No, I filled out a yellow form for her to order on Weds - I can't make it on Weds


ah ok that makes sense, you got some nice items. Love a Smythe blazer! Excited to check out the L'Agence blazer as well. Saks has that style on sale in a few colors, too, if I like it I might grab some from there


----------



## Michelle1x

KGracr22 said:


> ah ok that makes sense, you got some nice items. Love a Smythe blazer! Excited to check out the L'Agence blazer as well. Saks has that style on sale in a few colors, too, if I like it I might grab some from there


thanks for the tip about Saks - they have the L'Agence Kenzie blazer in color Tawny Brown for $357, whereas the Ivy Green NAS version is $398.  As is typical for me, I lose options with sizing because I need a 12 or 14, the Saks Tawny Brown color sale didn't have any large sizes.
For me the Tawny Brown might have been a better color because I am in Northern Cal.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

So now my next decision is whether or not to drive down to my store for Early Access. I probably will because it seems like there's always stuff in store that's not online. Especially in the show and jewelry departments. I'm WFH and the store is 45 minutes away so I need to work out how I can break away for a few PTO hours.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Luv2Shop1 said:


> So now my next decision is whether or not to drive down to my store for Early Access. I probably will because it seems like there's always stuff in store that's not online. Especially in the show and jewelry departments. I'm WFH and the store is 45 minutes away so I need to work out how I can break away for a few PTO hours.


I would do it. This way you can try things on.


----------



## JoesGirl

Does anyone know if Zadig & Voltaire runs TTS? I don’t know if I should order large or X-Large.


----------



## Wallwala

Any thoughts on the Blissy silk pillowcases?   Haven't tried them before but am justifying I need a little "self care". 
For the record... they are on sale on the blissy web site slightly cheaper than the NAS price (with 35% off code below), so if you know you want them for sure might be easier to pick up your color now and not worry if they sell out.   Trying to remember from previous years, but I thought they were popular.

Dream35 on the blissy site gets you an additonal 35% off, plus free shipping. Not sure how long that code will work, but worked tonight!


----------



## Laurenleigh

Michelle1x said:


> Well, ladies I mosey'd on down to Nordstrom store today to place an order with an SA - and.... I did the terrible.
> I actually ordered that Veronica Beard pleather blazer along with the rest of my wish list.
> 
> I ordered a bunch of blazers - Smythe Glen Plaid and Smythe Equestrian Window Pane (both $532), and the L'Agence Kenzie ($398)- so I figured what the heck, I want to at least look at the VB cooke.
> I have a feeling it will sell out even though it is pleather.
> 
> I want to keep 2 blazers.  The Smythe Glen Plaid has a wide lapel which I like, but the equestrian has a peplum back which is really cute. I'm in my late 50s so the equestrian might be too young for me.
> And then the L'Agence Kenzie I really like, it has the same Balmain-type cut as the Veronica Beards, although it is not a dickey blazer, too bad.
> So I want to keep two of those.
> 
> In the pictures the VB pleather cooke looks SO much better than other faux leather jackets in the sale.  It looks better than the Nanushka faux leather Hathi blazer and that one is $200 more.  And it looks WAY better than the Halogen faux leather blazer - admittedly a much lower price point at $78 but still, it looks HORRIBLE.  Maybe all the hardware on the VB cooke hides the plastic look of the faux leather.


Those are all great jackets! Please post mod pics when you get them. The VB jacket temped me even knowing it’s pleather but I already ordered the cognac one direct from VB since I was debating it anyway, it’s real leather, it was on sale and I think it will be more versatile for me than the blue one. The blue one looks gorgeous but I definitely don’t need both. Plus I just ordered some CUTE Chloe loafers I’ve been eyeing. Wallet’s not happy this month!


----------



## Michelle1x

Laurenleigh said:


> Those are all great jackets! Please post mod pics when you get them. The VB jacket temped me even knowing it’s pleather but I already ordered the cognac one direct from VB since I was debating it anyway, it’s real leather, it was on sale and I think it will be more versatile for me than the blue one. The blue one looks gorgeous but I definitely don’t need both. Plus I just ordered some CUTE Chloe loafers I’ve been eyeing. Wallet’s not happy this month!


I think it was you who mentioned the leather Cooke blazer on the VB website... iirc it was $900 and then 20% off... so $720 on the site for the REAL leather version?  Now THAT was a deal.
I looked but all they had was a size 6... hopefully you got it!

I would much, much rather have a real leather Cooke blazer for $720 vs a Pleather one for $440.  But I won't do the regular price of $1300.  So.... I'll look at this blue one.  Blue is ok for me, I'm thinking I could wear it with jean skirts to the office for a dressed up casual thing.


----------



## jaschultze

Luv2Shop1 said:


> So now my next decision is whether or not to drive down to my store for Early Access. I probably will because it seems like there's always stuff in store that's not online. Especially in the show and jewelry departments. I'm WFH and the store is 45 minutes away so I need to work out how I can break away for a few PTO hours.


I was tempted, too, but my closest store is almost 2 hours away. Now I have a conflict so the point is moot. I'm just going to order right after midnight and hope for the best, but it's always fun to look in person.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jaschultze said:


> I was tempted, too, but my closest store is almost 2 hours away. Now I have a conflict so the point is moot. I'm just going to order right after midnight and hope for the best, but it's always fun to look in person.



2 hours is quite the hike! I'd pass in that scenario too!


----------



## Fashion is Art

JoesGirl said:


> Does anyone know if Zadig & Voltaire runs TTS? I don’t know if I should order large or X-Large.



I have a wide variety of Zadig and Voltaire and always find it true to size. Some of their tee’s and sweaters are over sized and meant to look that way.  If you look at their website you will see that in the pictures.  I have found them to be very good quality pieces. They have a slightly edgy aesthetic for anyone wondering.


----------



## sabrunka

I think I got my wishlist all sorted - I am not buying much this time around (and I do plan to try and minimize this list too)

- Hanky Panky thongs (100% buy)
- Natori bliss perfection bra (100% buy)
- Vince Camuto floral ruched dress (100% buy)
- Club monaco twist front dress (100% buy - I own this in another color and its PERFECT)
- Halogen black/purple plaid dress (50/50 on this one)
- Treasure & Bond leather bomber (50/50 on this one)
- Halogen twist neck sleeveless top (50/50 on this one)
- ECCO Soft 9 II sneaker (75% buy... still debating lol)
- ON Cloud running shoe (100% buy)
- Kopari deodorant trio (100% buy)
- Osea oil/cream set (100% buy)


EDIT: Ok fine I also want the AllSaints fogged ecru leather jacket lol


----------



## Lisab68

glitterHips said:


> I have other Max Mara coats, just bought a rose one for spring. They are unlined. I find the coats to be true to size but in general the brand is often cut narrow. I was thinking of going up a size to wear a sweater underneath. I’m ordering both but keeping one so I was going to get one my normal size and the other up a size.


Super helpful. Thx.


----------



## Fashion is Art

I have a few Max Mara coats.  They are fabulous and very high quality.  They will last for years... The fabric and cut are always really good.  I find they true to size but can be quite generous with sizing.  However, I always go by the Italian sizing as I but them in Europe so I don’t know how this will compare with the American sizing


----------



## nikki626

sabrunka said:


> I think I got my wishlist all sorted - I am not buying much this time around (and I do plan to try and minimize this list too)
> 
> - Hanky Panky thongs (100% buy)
> - Natori bliss perfection bra (100% buy)
> - Vince Camuto floral ruched dress (100% buy)
> - Club monaco twist front dress (100% buy - I own this in another color and its PERFECT)
> - Halogen black/purple plaid dress (50/50 on this one)
> - Treasure & Bond leather bomber (50/50 on this one)
> - Halogen twist neck sleeveless top (50/50 on this one)
> - ECCO Soft 9 II sneaker (75% buy... still debating lol)
> - ON Cloud running shoe (100% buy)
> - Kopari deodorant trio (100% buy)
> - Osea oil/cream set (100% buy)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok fine I also want the AllSaints fogged ecru leather jacket lol


How stretchy is that Club Monaco dress? It has been on and off my wish list.  I'm top heavy and dresses are always a challenge due to size differences in top and bottom.  I have been back and forth on that and that and the Frame Muscle Tee Shirt dress.


----------



## sabrunka

nikki626 said:


> How stretchy is that Club Monaco dress? It has been on and off my wish list.  I'm top heavy and dresses are always a challenge due to size differences in top and bottom.  I have been back and forth on that and that and the Frame Muscle Tee Shirt dress.



Its pretty stretchy. If you (and others) want, I can take a photo of me wearing the one I have and upload it later.  I think its curve-friendly, and I mentioned earlier in the thread that I did size down.  My measurements are 30DD (measure at 35 inches at the widest part), 29 inch waist and 39 inch hips and I went down to a XS as it was more flattering on my figure, while the size S just sat a bit too straight and didn't show my waist off as I wanted it to.


----------



## chloethelovely

JoesGirl said:


> Does anyone know if Zadig & Voltaire runs TTS? I don’t know if I should order large or X-Large.


I find their sizing to be all over the place.  I wear an 8/10.  I have a forgiving dress from them in a size M that fits wonderfully.  I also have a sweater from them in a size L that is quite fitted.


----------



## rebk

I have a Nordstrom cc, but also a couple of Nordstrom gift cards. Does anyone know if I'll be able to use the gift cards during July 9 when the sale opens for me? Or will I have to wait until July 15 to use? TIA


----------



## nikki626

sabrunka said:


> Its pretty stretchy. If you (and others) want, I can take a photo of me wearing the one I have and upload it later.  I think its curve-friendly, and I mentioned earlier in the thread that I did size down.  My measurements are 30DD (measure at 35 inches at the widest part), 29 inch waist and 39 inch hips and I went down to a XS as it was more flattering on my figure, while the size S just sat a bit too straight and didn't show my waist off as I wanted it to.



Thank you, I would love a picture of you in the dress.  Do you wear any sort of shaping under it or just like seamless items, if you don't mind my asking


----------



## englishprof

I always over "sport-shop"--put more in my cart than I will likely buy  --but here's what I'm leaning toward purchasing Wed. night:

"For Sures"
--Nordstrom Tech-Smart Pique Polos (Men's)--my husband's had good luck with NAS polo shirts
--On Cloudflow Running Shoe in Rock Rose 
--Sweaty Betty Explorer Tapered Athletic Pants (hoping I dig the Heath green color/I wear a lot of black )
--Nordstrom Set of 4 Champagne Flutes (we could definitely replace ours!)
--slip Date Night Silk Scrunchie Pack  
--Zella Restore Soft Pocket Leggings (planning to order TTS unless recommended otherwise?)
--Monica Vinader Diamond Essential Huggie Earrings and  Monica Vinader Essential Diamond Stud Earrings (I like smaller, minimalist for my several holes--especially after years of wearing heavy earrings lol--and I have some other by designer, so hopefully, I'll like these)
--Patchology FlashPatch Rejuvenating Eye Gels & Restoring Night Eye Gels Duo $90 Value (not sure how well these work, but they feel great!)

"Maybes"
-- Wit & Wisdom Jeggings  (I don't "need" jeans 
-- Nordstrom 14-Inch Wood Serving Bowl (these seem nice in both colors)
-- Caslon® Chambray Popover Tunic (I'm 5'3 1/2" so not sure if this'll be too long)
-- Rebecca Minkoff Edie Chevron Quilted Tote (I was really hoping there might be some Tory Burch bags or more Marc Jacobs)
-- Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants (I bought the Nike sweat shirt last year and love it/not sure if I'll dig the whole look but curious)
--BaubleBar Hunter Set of 3 Huggie Earrings (cute!)
--Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw (I love these not just for myself but as gifts)
--Zella Carey Jacquard Knit Funnel Neck Pullover (I like the white or purple nebula . . .)
--Chloe Eau de Parum Set (this would be for nostalgia's sake 

Of course, I will change my mind before and after (and, of course, after seeing all of your purchases and recs!)

In this crazy world, it's so nice to have this distraction. Stay well and safe, everyone !


----------



## piosavsfan

If you aren't sure what size you need, do you tend to buy two sizes? I'm interested in some sweaters and cardigans and sizing can be so variable, but I also want more than one color so I feel weird buying multiple sizes of multiple colors. Sigh. I wouldn't normally do this but worry about things selling out. Last year I was able to exchange some items when they came back in stock but, on multiple occasions, I would get stained or otherwise defective clothing because they were returns. I don't want to deal with that again but I also feel bad making a bunch of returns because of buying multiples.


----------



## chloethelovely

piosavsfan said:


> If you aren't sure what size you need, do you tend to buy two sizes? I'm interested in some sweaters and cardigans and sizing can be so variable, but I also want more than one color so I feel weird buying multiple sizes of multiple colors. Sigh. I wouldn't normally do this but worry about things selling out. Last year I was able to exchange some items when they came back in stock but, on multiple occasions, I would get stained or otherwise defective clothing because they were returns. I don't want to deal with that again but I also feel bad making a bunch of returns because of buying multiples.


Yes, I would order multiple sizes.  I probably will order multiple sizes of anything that I cannot try on in stores.  It just seems impossible to predict what size I might need, and I have often found myself wishing that I had tried on a larger or smaller size before "committing."


----------



## HeatherGrace

The version from Zella is so similar!


----------



## vivi24

Don’t forget the live stream is today:


----------



## JoesGirl

vivi24 said:


> Don’t forget the live stream is today:
> View attachment 5441142


Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## pepperdiva

Saw them setting up today!


----------



## joheinous

pepperdiva said:


> Saw them setting up today!


Nice intel! Thank you.


----------



## chloethelovely

I'm pretty excited about the green l'Agence blazer.  Every time I see it, I like it a little more.


----------



## ame

rebk said:


> I have a Nordstrom cc, but also a couple of Nordstrom gift cards. Does anyone know if I'll be able to use the gift cards during July 9 when the sale opens for me? Or will I have to wait until July 15 to use? TIA


In the past they didn't let you for preselect, but at this stage they might be much more flexible.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

rebk said:


> I have a Nordstrom cc, but also a couple of Nordstrom gift cards. Does anyone know if I'll be able to use the gift cards during July 9 when the sale opens for me? Or will I have to wait until July 15 to use? TIA



I used giftcards during early access last year, both in store and online.  In store they scanned my card first but then used the giftcards to pay.


----------



## KathrynS

Ok I gotta know — what is the appeal of Monica Vinader? I don’t get paying so much for gold plate.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

KathrynS said:


> Ok I gotta know — what is the appeal of Monica Vinader? I don’t get paying so much for gold plate.



I agree, the price point is high for what it is. The yellow gold is very yellow looking since it's plated, I don't mind this if lower price point but for her prices! I also worry about durability. I think I prefer gold plated brass like in fashion jewelry such as Kendra Scott or Baublebar, as at least if the gold wears off it's still gold toned underneath.  I wouldn't pay full price for those either but don't mind when it's a good deal at the Rack or something.

I did purchase a couple of sterling silver and diamond bolo bracelets by MV in the past, I was okay with the sterling as at least it can be polished and isn't plated.  I think when they had an overall discount on the brand before the holidays, 20% off or similar.  Anyway, they were so tiny when I received and found the diamond weights misrepresented on the Nordstrom website, as I compared to the MV website and it was significantly less diamonds than Nordy claimed.  I was turned off so returned both.  I bought a solid sterling and zirconia bolo bracelet from Kohls instead for a fraction of the price, just as sparkly as the MV and much more presence but not gaudy.


----------



## chloethelovely

KathrynS said:


> Ok I gotta know — what is the appeal of Monica Vinader? I don’t get paying so much for gold plate.


Agree, mostly.  I have one coin pendant and adjustable chain. I don't wear them daily, but have worn them frequently.  I bought them in 2019, and they still look brand new.  I bought them on sale, and felt like it was an OK deal at the time.  Solid gold wouldn't have been an option at that price point. But I'm not about to collect her stuff, either.


----------



## englishprof

chloethelovely said:


> Agree, mostly.  I have one coin pendant and adjustable chain. I don't wear them daily, but have worn them frequently.  I bought them in 2019, and they still look brand new.  I bought them on sale, and felt like it was an OK deal at the time.  Solid gold wouldn't have been an option at that price point. But I'm not about to collect her stuff, either.


I feel the same! I like the MV earrings, I have. Have gotten some at Nordstrom, some at Rack. Whatever makes you happy


----------



## chloethelovely

Has anyone seen these Bony Levy Halo Studs in person? I want to know if they are teeny tiny... I understand the carat weight, I think, but I sure wish the description contained dimensions!


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> Ok I gotta know — what is the appeal of Monica Vinader? I don’t get paying so much for gold plate.


After a year the gold plate wore off and I returned it.  Maybe the quality is better now.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey all! Ok heres a pic of me wearing the club monaco twist front dress (this color is not in the anniversary sale, only the burgundy one).  Wearing size XS, 30DD, 29in waist 39in hips. I sized down for a more fitted look. It is very stretchy and a quality thick material which sits well. I hope the one from the anniversary sale is the same quality!


----------



## vivi24

I watched the Live today and they only showed a couple of pieces. The Cult Gaia clutch in green was so vibrant! 
They also showed a tan/camel Reiss coat that looked amazing, and I have since added it to my list


----------



## nikki626

sabrunka said:


> Hey all! Ok heres a pic of me wearing the club monaco twist front dress (this color is not in the anniversary sale, only the burgundy one).  Wearing size XS, 30DD, 29in waist 39in hips. I sized down for a more fitted look. It is very stretchy and a quality thick material which sits well. I hope the one from the anniversary sale is the same quality!
> 
> View attachment 5441302


Thank you and you look great in it!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mom

KathrynS said:


> Ok I gotta know — what is the appeal of Monica Vinader? I don’t get paying so much for gold plate.


I like Monica Vinader jewelry depending on the piece.  My best friend bought me a friendship bracelet which started my somewhat limited collection.  I have several chains with pendants and a couple of bracelets but it's all been purchased  on sale or has been a gift.  I guess the gold is a bit brighter in color than 14k or costume jewelry but I find it compliments my skin coloring.  I like that the company is carbon neutral, into biodiversity and recycles materials.  I guess some of that translates into higher prices, but, I like their designs and the fact that they will re-plate gold jewelry within 5 years as well.  I don't own their diamonds so I can't speak to that but I like the mix and match layering pieces. I have enough of it now that I was really only looking for a chunkier style necklace or bracelet but I will wait until Black Friday or end of year sale from MV.


----------



## englishprof

vivi24 said:


> I watched the Live today and they only showed a couple of pieces. The Cult Gaia clutch in green was so vibrant!
> They also showed a tan/camel Reiss coat that looked amazing, and I have since added it to my list


That coat was beyond stunning with the orange dress and Coach bag! If only I lived in a colder climate!!


----------



## englishprof

Lily's Mom said:


> I like Monica Vinader jewelry depending on the piece.  My best friend bought me a friendship bracelet which started my somewhat limited collection.  I have several chains with pendants and a couple of bracelets but it's all been purchased  on sale or has been a gift.  I guess the gold is a bit brighter in color than 14k or costume jewelry but I find it compliments my skin coloring.  I like that the company is carbon neutral, into biodiversity and recycles materials.  I guess some of that translates into higher prices, but, I like their designs and the fact that they will re-plate gold jewelry within 5 years as well.  I don't own their diamonds so I can't speak to that but I like the mix and match layering pieces. I have enough of it now that I was really only looking for a chunkier style necklace or bracelet but I will wait until Black Friday or end of year sale from MV.


The sales at MV can be really good!


----------



## KGracr22

Ah I just remembered what's missing, the gifts with purchase for Beauty, they normally add a few then ramp it up once the sale goes public, right? 
They should do it now that often influences some of my beauty buys


----------



## Lily's Mom

Speaking of beauty does anyone here use Dior Addict Lip Balm.  I'm thinking of trying the set they have this year.  I am not a lipstick person but I like a sheer color that hydrates.


----------



## youngprof

Illinigirl said:


> I’m loving this Marc Jacobs Bag as it reminds me of the Marc Jacobs bags of old, but it’s only 2 1/2 in. high??! Seems ridiculously small. If any Icons or Ambassadors see this bag, I would love to know your thoughts! I don’t shop till July 9. Thanks!
> Quilted Moto Shoulder Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6848113



I love the look of that bag, but $250 for pleather just hurts. No.


----------



## Lisab68

englishprof said:


> I always over "sport-shop"--put more in my cart than I will likely buy  --but here's what I'm leaning toward purchasing Wed. night:
> 
> "For Sures"
> --Nordstrom Tech-Smart Pique Polos (Men's)--my husband's had good luck with NAS polo shirts
> --On Cloudflow Running Shoe in Rock Rose
> --Sweaty Betty Explorer Tapered Athletic Pants (hoping I dig the Heath green color/I wear a lot of black )
> --Nordstrom Set of 4 Champagne Flutes (we could definitely replace ours!)
> --slip Date Night Silk Scrunchie Pack
> --Zella Restore Soft Pocket Leggings (planning to order TTS unless recommended otherwise?)
> --Monica Vinader Diamond Essential Huggie Earrings and  Monica Vinader Essential Diamond Stud Earrings (I like smaller, minimalist for my several holes--especially after years of wearing heavy earrings lol--and I have some other by designer, so hopefully, I'll like these)
> --Patchology FlashPatch Rejuvenating Eye Gels & Restoring Night Eye Gels Duo $90 Value (not sure how well these work, but they feel great!)
> 
> "Maybes"
> -- Wit & Wisdom Jeggings  (I don't "need" jeans
> -- Nordstrom 14-Inch Wood Serving Bowl (these seem nice in both colors)
> -- Caslon® Chambray Popover Tunic (I'm 5'3 1/2" so not sure if this'll be too long)
> -- Rebecca Minkoff Edie Chevron Quilted Tote (I was really hoping there might be some Tory Burch bags or more Marc Jacobs)
> -- Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants (I bought the Nike sweat shirt last year and love it/not sure if I'll dig the whole look but curious)
> --BaubleBar Hunter Set of 3 Huggie Earrings (cute!)
> --Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw (I love these not just for myself but as gifts)
> --Zella Carey Jacquard Knit Funnel Neck Pullover (I like the white or purple nebula . . .)
> --Chloe Eau de Parum Set (this would be for nostalgia's sake
> 
> Of course, I will change my mind before and after (and, of course, after seeing all of your purchases and recs!)
> 
> In this crazy world, it's so nice to have this distraction. Stay well and safe, everyone !


I size up in the Zella leggings. I think they run slightly small.


----------



## KathrynS

Lily's Mom said:


> Speaking of beauty does anyone here use Dior Addict Lip Balm.  I'm thinking of trying the set they have this year.  I am not a lipstick person but I like a sheer color that hydrates.


It’s OK. I prefer Chanel’s balm for the price point.


----------



## Lisab68

sabrunka said:


> Hey all! Ok heres a pic of me wearing the club monaco twist front dress (this color is not in the anniversary sale, only the burgundy one).  Wearing size XS, 30DD, 29in waist 39in hips. I sized down for a more fitted look. It is very stretchy and a quality thick material which sits well. I hope the one from the anniversary sale is the same quality!
> 
> View attachment 5441302


You look amazing in this dress!!!!!!


----------



## Annisalelover

i had a tightly edited list prepared, and now I want that 
club Monaco dress and a short jacket to go over it!


----------



## Lisab68

I am feeling this jacket. Thoughts?


----------



## carolswin

I noticed Gorjana jewelry is disappearing from Nordstrom. I liked them for daily wear that lasted a long time at a good price. Does anyone know what is the replacement/comparable brand for Gorjana?


----------



## youngprof

Lisab68 said:


> I am feeling this jacket. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441380



I do like that jacket - it has a retro 70s feel that I love.


----------



## JoesGirl

carolswin said:


> I noticed Gorjana jewelry is disappearing from Nordstrom. I liked them for daily wear that lasted a long time at a good price. Does anyone know what is the replacement/comparable brand for Gorjana?



I miss this brand! Thankfully I purchased a lot through the years but was so upset to see them gone.  I’d be interested in a comparable brand too.


----------



## englishprof

Lisab68 said:


> I size up in the Zella leggings. I think they run slightly small.


Thank you!


----------



## KGracr22

carolswin said:


> I noticed Gorjana jewelry is disappearing from Nordstrom. I liked them for daily wear that lasted a long time at a good price. Does anyone know what is the replacement/comparable brand for Gorjana?


That was one I was pretty disappointed in, I always get some great pieces from them, so odd they aren't a part of it this year


----------



## KGracr22

JoesGirl said:


> I miss this brand! Thankfully I purchased a lot through the years but was so upset to see them gone.  I’d be interested in a comparable brand too.


Same, I was looking through their full price stuff and it's not the same as in years before, they always had a good selection of studs and necklaces but it seems more limited now.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

KGracr22 said:


> Same, I was looking through their full price stuff and it's not the same as in years before, they always had a good selection of studs and necklaces but it seems more limited now.



Probably phasing out, they seem to do that. I bought a lot more in the heydays of Anna Beck (the larger gemstone pieces), Melinda Maria, even going back to Lois Hill, Lori Bonn, Lori Lori, Tres Jolie, Mars and Valentine, Alexis Bittar. I never really got into Gorjana although I remember when it was the hot brand they pushed for the sale. Maybe you can find similar pieces from Argento Vivo or Kendra Scott or Baublebar?  There's also the house brand Open Edit.


----------



## buggiewomma

KathrynS said:


> Ok I gotta know — what is the appeal of Monica Vinader? I don’t get paying so much for gold plate.


I’m sure part of it is the name, but MV does use vermeil (thicker gold over sterling), NOT gold plating, which is just a thin layer chemically applied to a cheaper metal underneath.
Gold plate wears off and vermeil shouldn’t. (It never has for me across several brands). MV and Pamela card and other high end vermeil makers generally have the thickest layer of gold possible and are excellent quality compared to a gold plate costume jewelry item. They are usually much more expensive because if the sterling and thicker layer of gold (eg, I love Kendra Scott but her stuff is plated and hence much cheaper).

They actually have a helpful explanation right on MV’s website.





__





						Gold Vermeil vs Gold Plated: What’s the Difference? | Monica Vinader
					

These 2 types of gold jewellery have subtle differences that make a big difference. From thickness, to durability, to quality. Choose your next metal now...




					www.monicavinader.com


----------



## KGracr22

DreamingBeauty said:


> Probably phasing out, they seem to do that. I bought a lot more in the heydays of Anna Beck (the larger gemstone pieces), Melinda Maria, even going back to Lois Hill, Lori Bonn, Lori Lori, Tres Jolie, Mars and Valentine, Alexis Bittar. I never really got into Gorjana although I remember when it was the hot brand they pushed for the sale. Maybe you can find similar pieces from Argento Vivo or Kendra Scott or Baublebar?  There's also the house brand Open Edit.


Yeah never really a Kendra Scott fan, I live in the south and way too many people wear it so it's overkill for me others haven't really hit the mark either. I liked how Gorjana had a classic touch but a bit of an edge to it at times. That's more my style. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Steph0506

KGracr22 said:


> Ah I just remembered what's missing, the gifts with purchase for Beauty, they normally add a few then ramp it up once the sale goes public, right?
> They should do it now that often influences some of my beauty buys


The free samples with beauty purchases have been gone from the site since before Christmas. They alway used to have such good ones!


----------



## KGracr22

Steph0506 said:


> The free samples with beauty purchases have been gone from the site since before Christmas. They alway used to have such good ones!


No I mean these: https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/be...Home/Beauty/Gifts with Purchase&origin=topnav

The samples are gone due to staffing issues, they warehouse couldn't keep orders going and have this service it was too tedious to pick out small samples with each order.


----------



## Shoppingdaze70

Does anyone know how the instore sale works? Can we buy online to pick up in store the same day Or do we have to work with someone in store to bring home the stuff the same day? I skipped the sale the past two years, so trying to figure out best strategy to get stuff sooner rather than later.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Shoppingdaze70 said:


> Does anyone know how the instore sale works? Can we buy online to pick up in store the same day Or do we have to work with someone in store to bring home the stuff the same day? I skipped the sale the past two years, so trying to figure out best strategy to get stuff sooner rather than later.


I would work with someone. They can pull for you.


----------



## carolswin

KGracr22 said:


> Yeah never really a Kendra Scott fan, I live in the south and way too many people wear it so it's overkill for me others haven't really hit the mark either. I liked how Gorjana had a classic touch but a bit of an edge to it at time. That's more my style. Thanks for the suggestion though!


I ditto this whole comment. Gorjana just hit the spot for me, I always bought one or two things during the sale and it's the first thing I would look for when at the Rack.


----------



## carolswin

Mysistermadmebuyit  has a few slides on her instastory regarding the changes made to influencer commissions. It was information I didn't know.  Sounds like Nordstrom realized they had a problem there. I like them (the sisters) because the are very honest and only recommend things they know to be good quality or won't find cheaper later (unlike many others).


----------



## AshJs3

I think they added a new color way in the Nike React Phantom women's shoes. They had an all-white color and now they have a black/white/orange pair. I got the black and white last year, and I was kicking myself for not keeping them. Those were on my radar, so I doubt I missed them the first time through.


----------



## Michelle1x

KGracr22 said:


> I think they are doing this, too. In the catalog they have an athletic dress from Outdoor Voices that is a new brand to the sale but online they don’t even display yet
> 
> They have withheld items and limited quantities in the past, Tory Burch items won't show up till the day of the sale and sometimes items took till the afternoon of the sale to show on the site. Sometimes items seem to be saved till the sale opens to the public.


The Exercise Dress has arrived online.... I like the pink


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/outdoor-voices-the-exercise-dress/6908318


----------



## Lily's Mom

I found more than I initially thought I would.  I'm hoping I've selected the proper sizes but I'm following size guides and reviews.  
I really kept in mind all the great advice from everyone on this thread.  I really wanted comfortable shoes and clothes this time around and I guess a good cup of coffee while I'm wearing them.  I have additional items I'm ordering but they are pretty much necessities.  Looking forward to seeing all the icons feedback tomorrow.  I can always be persuaded to add more!
I Hope I did this right ...... 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/kbgv-select-coffee-brewer-nordstrom-exclusive/6265859?origin=wishlist-personal
		

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/john-sneaker-women/6906587?origin=wishlist-personal 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/giuliano-loafer-women/6907758?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/alder-plaid-fleece-jacket/6882464?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-signature-cashmere-v-neck-sweater/5953207?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/slub-organic-cotton-hoodie/6863869?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/madewell-polo-sweater/5732454?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/silk-queen-pillowcase-duo-178-value/4626949?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/barefoot-dreams-cozychic-assorted-2-pack-ankle-socks/5808018?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/gold-lust-set-136-value/5893526?origin=wishlist-personal
		


Happy shopping to all the Icons tomorrow!


----------



## Lisab68

youngprof said:


> I do like that jacket - it has a retro 70s feel that I love.


I love retro 70’s!!


----------



## Lisab68

So I did something last year I was really happy about. I bought the moonlight pjs in the same color way in both the long and short sets. Then I could mix and match tops and bottoms based on weather. I wore the bejesus out of those pjs. I’ll be ordering a few more sets like this this year.


----------



## JoesGirl

Ok here s my 9pm order for tonight.  I’ll head into the store tomorrow to see what they have just for fun.

Mother Jean
Mother Jean
Love Letter Blazer
Sam Edelman Trench

edited to add: not sure why I couldn’t link more.  But I’m ordering a ton more.  Blazers, shoes, coats, etc.  not sure what I’ll keep but I know I wanted to try those items.


----------



## titania029

I got the short set several years ago, they are still going strong. I also have a matching night shirt.



Lisab68 said:


> So I did something last year I was really happy about. I bought the moonlight pjs in the same color way in both the long and short sets. Then I could mix and match tops and bottoms based on weather. I wore the bejesus out of those pjs. I’ll be ordering a few more sets like this this year.
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441478
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441478


----------



## Michelle1x

Trish McEvoy Planner set for $260 seems like a great deal- I like that they have light medium and deep.

Also I missed this Nordstrom wool and cashmere travel ruana the first time, or maybe they just added this grey and fuchsia color.  I don't think I'd wear the fuchsia side out but I like the way it shows under the grey.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

JoesGirl said:


> Ok here s my 9pm order for tonight.  I’ll head into the store tomorrow to see what they have just for fun.
> 
> Mother Jean
> Mother Jean
> Love Letter Blazer
> Sam Edelman Trench
> 
> edited to add: not sure why I couldn’t link more.  But I’m ordering a ton more.  Blazers, shoes, coats, etc.  not sure what I’ll keep but I know I wanted to try those items.



Good luck! Report back what you see/find!


----------



## jennlt

Lisab68 said:


> I am feeling this jacket. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441380


There is a slightly different version of this jacket at Nili Lotan and it's on sale for about the same price as the NAS version. Saks also has the non-NAS one.


			https://www.nililotan.com/products/brielle-leather-jacket?variant=39589137416310


----------



## Mary in MD

Lisab68 said:


> So I did something last year I was really happy about. I bought the moonlight pjs in the same color way in both the long and short sets. Then I could mix and match tops and bottoms based on weather. I wore the bejesus out of those pjs. I’ll be ordering a few more sets like this this year.
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441478
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441478


I snagged a pair of the long version a few weeks ago from the the Rack for under $7. Score!


----------



## KathrynS

I’m excited to see everyone’s purchases this week!


----------



## bunnylou

KathrynS said:


> Ok I gotta know — what is the appeal of Monica Vinader? I don’t get paying so much for gold plate.



I have a few of her sterling silver pieces and they are nice. (I don’t bother with anything plated.)


----------



## VSOP

Lisab68 said:


> I am feeling this jacket. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441380



reminds me of a safari, what the tour guide wears on TV


----------



## youngprof

VSOP said:


> reminds me of a safari, what the tour guide wears on TV


Which is not surprising- one of the most famous YSL collections of the 70s was his Safari collection! And that’s a strong influence on 70s fashion, which I think this style is definitely referencing.


----------



## bodybuild36

Lisab68 said:


> I am feeling this jacket. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441380


Kbrownstyle has a video where she tried on that jacket.  It was from a few days ago.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I'm buying a few dress options for a rehearsal dinner:
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/satin-slipdress/6610254?origin=wishlist-personal Blue diffused floral 
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/julia-jordan-halter-neck-jumpsuit-regular-petite/4628861  In the Cab Franc color
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/emerald-eyes-midi-dress/6864173?origin=wishlist-personal  Floral print


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hadley-tamora-cowl-neck-slipdress/6977580?origin=wishlist-personal
		

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/knit-mock-neck-body-con-dress/6598179?origin=wishlist-personal  In Green

Its a summer wedding so I thought a floral slip dress might look best. Really on the fence about all of them


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I'm also buying four different Wit and Wisdom jeans in the sale because with this brand, no matter what the style is, my size is exactly the same!  Whether its high waist, girlfriend jeans, midrise or straight leg- their sizing is consistent.


----------



## JoesGirl

I ended up adding the Free People cardigan and sweater in  couple colors to see how they go.  The cardigan has pockets!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I have two leather jackets


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FClothing&color=001
		


Because I always love getting a new leather jacket at each anniversary sale! (Not that I need another one lol)

I noticed at this sale, the leather jackets were either $900 or $500 and than dropped down to under $250. Very random


----------



## JoesGirl

And I’m done!


----------



## KGracr22

Order placed, this was so much easier than in years past!


----------



## JoesGirl

Yep, no crashing! I was able to get one day shipping.


----------



## KGracr22

JoesGirl said:


> Yep, no crashing! I was able to get one day shipping.


Fingers crossed that happens, I've always done next day and it's always a day or two late


----------



## Gatsby

So I can order now? I don't need to wait til midnight?  Well that's unexpected.


----------



## KGracr22

Gatsby said:


> So I can order now? I don't need to wait til midnight?  Well that's unexpected.


yeah midnight EST, 9pm Pacific. The only thing that stinks is you can only use your double points for a few hours, where EST gets a full 24 hours with one 2x point day


----------



## joheinous

KGracr22 said:


> yeah midnight EST, 9pm Pacific. The only thing that stinks is you can only use your double points for a few hours, where EST gets a full 24 hours with one 2x point day


That doesn't seem right.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Got my order in too! 15 items shipped overnight, 5 items standard only. A pair of sweats are already out of stock 15 minutes in.


----------



## KGracr22

joheinous said:


> That doesn't seem right.


Maybe they threw us east coasters a bone for all the years we had to wake up at 3am to shop


----------



## JoesGirl

KGracr22 said:


> Fingers crossed that happens, I've always done next day and it's always a day or two late


I ordered 63 items.   Only ten were not available for 1 day shipping.
And NOOOOOO I’m not keeping all the items.  10 items are Christmas and the rest is just going to be a huge try on sesh.


----------



## lovemyrescues

winnie_cooper said:


> Got my order in too! 15 items shipped overnight, 5 items standard only. A pair of sweats are already out of stock 15 minutes in.


Which pair?


----------



## Gatsby

KGracr22 said:


> yeah midnight EST, 9pm Pacific. The only thing that stinks is you can only use your double points for a few hours, where EST gets a full 24 hours with one 2x point day


That is an excellent point, didn't think about that.  Truth is I don't need anything. I would like to get a couple things, I'm curious about the Blondo boots with the lug sole and I have a peacoat problem. But do I need a sweater with stars on it?  The Rails shirt would have more use but the sweater would look great with the sand suede boots.  I could do both but then I would ask myself why I did that.

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/dixie-waterproof-boot-women/6880829 (sand suede)


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rails-metallic-kana-stars-crewneck-sweater/6533130
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/double-breasted-wool-blend-peacoat/6861088
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hunter-plaid-button-up-shirt/6875193


----------



## carolinemm

Does anyone have any tips on choosing between the 3 On sneakers?


----------



## Lisab68

jennlt said:


> There is a slightly different version of this jacket at Nili Lotan and it's on sale for about the same price as the NAS version. Saks also has the non-NAS one.
> 
> 
> https://www.nililotan.com/products/brielle-leather-jacket?variant=39589137416310





jennlt said:


> There is a slightly different version of this jacket at Nili Lotan and it's on sale for about the same price as the NAS version. Saks also has the non-NAS one.
> 
> 
> https://www.nililotan.com/products/brielle-leather-jacket?variant=39589137416310


Thank you. I ordered it with 1 day shipping so we’ll see. I’ll have to love it for the price.


----------



## JoesGirl

There are the items that weren’t available for one day shipping.


----------



## Lisab68

JoesGirl said:


> Yep, no crashing! I was able to get one day shipping.


Agree. Done. Phew.


----------



## KGracr22

Gatsby said:


> That is an excellent point, didn't think about that.  Truth is I don't need anything. I would like to get a couple things, I'm curious about the Blondo boots with the lug sole and I have a peacoat problem. But do I need a sweater with stars on it?  The Rails shirt would have more use but the sweater would look great with the sand suede boots.  I could do both but then I would ask myself why I did that.
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/dixie-waterproof-boot-women/6880829 (sand suede)
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rails-metallic-kana-stars-crewneck-sweater/6533130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/double-breasted-wool-blend-peacoat/6861088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hunter-plaid-button-up-shirt/6875193


Yeah those are great items but sometimes the excitement wears off and I ask myself if I really need these items, too.


----------



## bodybuild36

Placed my order.  55 items, including my mom and sisters items.  The L’agance jeans and Vince Flare crops were the only ones not available for overnight shipping.  
I picked overnight shipping and then changed the address to my sisters since I’ll gone and placed the order and it switched back to normal delivery.  I had to call and cancel the order and then do it all again.  I hope they don’t ship it twice!


----------



## Gatsby

KGracr22 said:


> Yeah those are great items but sometimes the excitement wears off and I ask myself if I really need these items, too.



Yep, you're right. Bye Rails sweater. You're adorable but too specific.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> There are the items that weren’t available for one day shipping.
> View attachment 5441549
> View attachment 5441550


What was sold out?


----------



## bodybuild36

JoesGirl said:


> There are the items that weren’t available for one day shipping.
> View attachment 5441549
> View attachment 5441550


I have the P448 and L’Agance on my list to try in store.  I hope they are in stock!


----------



## joheinous

KGracr22 said:


> Maybe they threw us east coasters a bone for all the years we had to wake up at 3am to shop


Touche!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

The Eberjey Softest Sweats Joggers in black.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eberjey-softest-sweats-joggers/5002821
		





lovemyrescues said:


> Which pair?


----------



## lovemyrescues

winnie_cooper said:


> The Eberjey Softest Sweats Joggers in black.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eberjey-softest-sweats-joggers/5002821


Cute!


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> What was sold out?





bodybuild36 said:


> I have the P448 and L’Agance on my list to try in store.  I hope they are in stock!



Nope, both are still available, just not for one day shipping.  
I noticed the Smythe blazers are sold out.


----------



## lovemyrescues

My SA is pulling now (I am on the west coast) and some items are not in the store yet. I am still holding off on ordering anything until I have tried on items in the store. I always find other things to buy.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I did half my order to pick up tomorrow at Nordstrom local and half with $20 shipping to be here by Friday!


----------



## KGracr22

Alright Icons who are going to the store events tomorrow, report back on how it was. I'll be headed to my store at 8. Last year they has something special but not every SA knew about it so it was kind of a mess


----------



## Gatsby

KGracr22 said:


> Alright Icons who are going to the store events tomorrow, report back on how it was. I'll be headed to my store at 8. Last year they has something special but not every SA knew about it so it was kind of a mess



I doubt I'll go to the store tomorrow but I don't doubt there will be things I end up buying after seeing what other's find.  Every year I say I won't but then I do.  I only got boots and a peacoat and I'm feeling like all is good. If I could only stick to that!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Do some items qualify for fast shipping and others do not?  I noticed the website wouldn't give me the $20 shipping option until I removed one of the dresses. I could add that dress separately but with regular shipping only. Not sure why!


----------



## JoesGirl

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Do some items qualify for fast shipping and others do not?  I noticed the website wouldn't give me the $20 shipping option until I removed one of the dresses. I could add that dress separately but with regular shipping only. Not sure why!



I think the site is glitching out now.  I was able to order 1 day shipping.  It just popped open a window that showed the items that weren’t available for 1 day shipping but it still allowed me to check out.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

JoesGirl said:


> I think the site is glitching out now.  I was able to order 1 day shipping.  It just popped open a window that showed the items that weren’t available for 1 day shipping but it still allowed me to check out.


Yes!

I think the site is glitching out because now nothing qualifies for one day shipping


----------



## JoesGirl

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I think the site is glitching out because now nothing qualifies for one day shipping


WHAT!?


----------



## mpls_doodle

I feel ridiculous for wanting these but man are they calling to me…



Also I cant believe they don’t have any spanx bras this year??? What the heck! I desperately need new ones and really don’t want to pay full price!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Just wanted to give everyone on the west coast a heads up if you made today (July 5) a double points day (like I did), it will expire at 11:00pm west coast time because that is equal to midnight Mountain time, where the Nordstrom credit card services are located (Englewood, CO) and they manage the rewards program through that location.


----------



## JoesGirl

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Just wanted to give everyone on the west coast a heads up if you made today (July 5) a double points day (like I did), it will expire at 11:00pm west coast time because that is equal to midnight Mountain time, where the Nordstrom credit card services are located (Englewood, CO) and they manage the rewards program through that location.


Good to know.  I’m starting to see things sold out.  Ugh.


----------



## joyjooy

CozyCorner said:


> These Caslon blazers have been around for years. You MUST wash in cold and hang dry or they will lose shape...quickly.  Once they lose shape they look terrible on.  They are a good buy for the price but I would not buy again.  If you are looking for something I'd sooner get a structured blazer or a nicer sweater.


Thanks for the feedback.  Good to know.  I am deleting it off my list then.


----------



## joyjooy

I can't wait for my turn as an Ambassador. Here are items on my wishlist. I hope the L'AGENCE blazer turns out to be decent.  $398.99 seems SO MUCH TO PAY!! Also wish the Rag & Bone top was silk but alas it is viscose.  Gonna try the Clare V bags that everyone talks about.


----------



## joyjooy

JoesGirl said:


> I ordered 63 items.   Only ten were not available for 1 day shipping.
> And NOOOOOO I’m not keeping all the items.  10 items are Christmas and the rest is just going to be a huge try on sesh.


Look forward to seeing what you end


Lisab68 said:


> So I did something last year I was really happy about. I bought the moonlight pjs in the same color way in both the long and short sets. Then I could mix and match tops and bottoms based on weather. I wore the bejesus out of those pjs. I’ll be ordering a few more sets like this this year.
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441478
> View attachment 5441477
> View attachment 5441478


Yes they are the best.  I need to make sure I add to them to my wish list.


----------



## chloethelovely

lovemyrescues said:


> My SA is pulling now (I am on the west coast) and some items are not in the store yet. I am still holding off on ordering anything until I have tried on items in the store. I always find other things to buy.


I’m doing the same. It’s 6:17 am here. Store opens in an hour…


----------



## AshJs3

Can't wait to see everyone's in store finds! I have to go into the office today so I'll have to catch up this evening.


----------



## kadya

I stocked up so well over the past year that I can’t find anything I can even partially justify haha. Snagged some Natori panties and that’s it (3/$39).

I wish I could give someone my Icon status, it’s wasted on me this time around

The Olaplex price change made everybody big mad (read the reviews!) but watch…it’ll still sell out  I’ve still got a totally full #3 from last year so I’ll just buy 4 & 5 separately elsewhere.

One thing that’s tempting is these cute cloudswift sneakers from On in blush, but I think 7 pairs of workout sneakers is enough when I don’t even work out lmao. If I could justify them even a little bit they would come home with me.




Also, a note - don’t buy the Nordstrom cashmere sweaters for $90. These are not $90 sweaters. I got four of them from the rack for $30 each a few months ago, and that’s about as much as I would pay. It’s funny, Nordstrom could not *give* these away in April and now they’re back to essentially full price.


----------



## titania029

One of the items on my wish list is sold out, it's a kid's t-shirt. I was not expecting that.


----------



## titania029

kadya said:


> I stocked up so well over the past year that I can’t find anything I can even partially justify haha. Snagged some Natori panties and that’s it (3/$39).
> 
> I wish I could give someone my Icon status, it’s wasted on me this time around
> 
> The Olaplex price change made everybody big mad (read the reviews!) but watch…it’ll still sell out  I’ve still got a totally full #3 from last year so I’ll just buy 4 & 5 separately elsewhere.
> 
> One thing that’s tempting is these cute cloudswift sneakers from On in blush, but I think 7 pairs of workout sneakers is enough when I don’t even work out lmao. If I could justify them even a little bit they would come home with me.
> 
> View attachment 5441670
> 
> 
> Also, a note - don’t buy the Nordstrom cashmere sweaters for $90. These are not $90 sweaters. I got four of them from the rack for $30 each a few months ago, and that’s about as much as I would pay. It’s funny, Nordstrom could not *give* these away in April and now they’re back to essentially full price.
> 
> View attachment 5441672


Thanks for the tip on the sweater!


----------



## CozyCorner

Current Wishlist (I'm only an influencer so can't shop until the 9th).  Any thoughts on these items is appreciated!


----------



## jennlt

Lisab68 said:


> Thank you. I ordered it with 1 day shipping so we’ll see. I’ll have to love it for the price.


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## KGracr22

Lots of other p448 styles in store


----------



## buggiewomma

CozyCorner said:


> Current Wishlist (I'm only an influencer so can't shop until the 9th).  Any thoughts on these items is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441679


I’ve been eyeing that Nic and Zoe sweater with the striped arms. I spotted it during my “100% cotton” search. I bet it’s really soft. I like that UGG cardigan too. Who knew they made cardigans?! I must be behind the times. Very nice selections!


----------



## katz_creative

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Do some items qualify for fast shipping and others do not?  I noticed the website wouldn't give me the $20 shipping option until I removed one of the dresses. I could add that dress separately but with regular shipping only. Not sure why!


Some items ship from the manufacturer.  I noticed a few people say their L'Agance items weren't shipped next day. I'm hoping it's because they are coming straight from the manufacturer because I have a few items on my list & I can't shop until Saturday.


----------



## buggiewomma

Just want to say that I love Icon Day. Starting to see what everyone picks after weeks of dissecting the options is so fun and it’s like Sale Eve for me as an ambassador. I’m looking forward to seeing everyone else’s selections (and pictures!) over the next few days, hearing about UPS deliveries being hidden from husbands and stacked really high as Nordstrom sends each item from an order in a separate box, and enjoying the support and enthusiasm of this lovely group. 

I hope everyone has great success with in-stock, one day shipping, and spotting last minute beautiful things that you *almost* overlooked - phew!
May we all have a bit of fun and frivolity during these rather dark times…. And may all the icons return all the things that I want that sell out today


----------



## lovemyrescues

KGracr22 said:


> Alright Icons who are going to the store events tomorrow, report back on how it was. I'll be headed to my store at 8. Last year they has something special but not every SA knew about it so it was kind of a mess


Heading there in an hour. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## cmm62

mpls_doodle said:


> I feel ridiculous for wanting these but man are they calling to me…
> View attachment 5441571
> 
> 
> Also I cant believe they don’t have any spanx bras this year??? What the heck! I desperately need new ones and really don’t want to pay full price!


i have a pair of pants in olive green like this from cinq a sept (just with no cargo pockets). I get so many compliments when I wear them out. Buy them, trust me!



joyjooy said:


> I can't wait for my turn as an Ambassador. Here are items on my wishlist. I hope the L'AGENCE blazer turns out to be decent.  $398.99 seems SO MUCH TO PAY!! Also wish the Rag & Bone top was silk but alas it is viscose.  Gonna try the Clare V bags that everyone talks about.
> View attachment 5441612
> View attachment 5441613
> View attachment 5441614
> View attachment 5441615
> View attachment 5441617
> View attachment 5441618
> View attachment 5441619
> 
> View attachment 5441632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441631



Love your picks!


----------



## buggiewomma

katz_creative said:


> Some items ship from the manufacturer.  I noticed a few people say their L'Agance items weren't shipped next day. I'm hoping it's because they are coming straight from the manufacturer because I have a few items on my list & I can't shop until Saturday.


Yeah last year the things that didn’t overnight to me all came from manufacturers directly and not from Nordstrom.


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> I’m doing the same. It’s 6:17 am here. Store opens in an hour…


Good luck.
The Free People turtlenecks and the Nic and Zoe jacket were not in yet but I am ok risking  waiting on those.


----------



## lovemyrescues

kadya said:


> I stocked up so well over the past year that I can’t find anything I can even partially justify haha. Snagged some Natori panties and that’s it (3/$39).
> 
> I wish I could give someone my Icon status, it’s wasted on me this time around
> 
> The Olaplex price change made everybody big mad (read the reviews!) but watch…it’ll still sell out  I’ve still got a totally full #3 from last year so I’ll just buy 4 & 5 separately elsewhere.
> 
> One thing that’s tempting is these cute cloudswift sneakers from On in blush, but I think 7 pairs of workout sneakers is enough when I don’t even work out lmao. If I could justify them even a little bit they would come home with me.
> 
> View attachment 5441670
> 
> 
> Also, a note - don’t buy the Nordstrom cashmere sweaters for $90. These are not $90 sweaters. I got four of them from the rack for $30 each a few months ago, and that’s about as much as I would pay. It’s funny, Nordstrom could not *give* these away in April and now they’re back to essentially full price.
> 
> View attachment 5441672


I had her pull those for me. Well I’ll try them on. If I love it I’ll grab one.


----------



## rutabaga

mpls_doodle said:


> I feel ridiculous for wanting these but man are they calling to me…
> View attachment 5441571
> 
> 
> Also I cant believe they don’t have any spanx bras this year??? What the heck! I desperately need new ones and really don’t want to pay full price!



I like these! They give me Jlo vibes.

For bras, I’m really liking the Wacoal b.tempted line. I used to wear Natori and CK but the Natori cups didn’t fit me as well.


----------



## rutabaga

If anyone sees this Nordstrom dress in store, I’d be interested in the sizing/quality. It looks like it’ll run large:

Gathered Waist Midi Dress from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6598382


----------



## HeatherGrace

chloethelovely said:


> I'm pretty excited about the green l'Agence blazer.  Every time I see it, I like it a little more.



I’m super curious about the sizing. I’m petite and curvy and the sizing variances between brands and items are wild sometimes.


----------



## rutabaga

HeatherGrace said:


> I’m super curious about the sizing. I’m petite and curvy and the sizing variances between brands and items are wild sometimes.


Size down in L’agence blazers! I’m a M/size 8 dress and wear size 6 in their blazers, 10 in Veronica Beard.


----------



## organizeitall

Here is my order - it was 33 items then i think i added a few more including the eye mask set and l’agence items. Found a zella sweatshirt similar and cheaper to the one in the sale so ordered both. I probably won’t keep all these coats but want to see how they fit. Am picking up what was available at my store - 10 items - this helps them out - and shipped the rest, but forgot to do the faster shipping in my excitement… if I don’t get stuff I will be ok cause I spent way too much!


----------



## gillysirl

Lisab68 said:


> Thank you. I ordered it with 1 day shipping so we’ll see. I’ll have to love it for the price.


I kinda like the one on the NL website better. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## gillysirl

rutabaga said:


> Size down in L’agence blazers! I’m a M/size 8 dress and wear size 6 in their blazers, 10 in Veronica Beard.


Good to know - thanks!


----------



## baghabitz34

chloethelovely said:


> Anyone else just happen to get a credit limit bump this past month????


Yes. Just received a letter stating they’ve increased my limit. 
How convenient it’s right before the sale?


----------



## Lisab68

JoesGirl said:


> I think the site is glitching out now.  I was able to order 1 day shipping.  It just popped open a window that showed the items that weren’t available for 1 day shipping but it still allowed me to check out.


Had the same experience.  Most (but not all) of if it is coming 1 day.  But virtually all of the most expensive stuff on my list is coming later. Less total stock? Pulling from stores?


----------



## KGracr22

gillysirl said:


> Good to know - thanks!


I saw the L’Agence blazer in person and the color isn’t as vibrant as Rose makes it look I ordered it last night so I’ll wait to try it on but not 100% on the color at first glance


----------



## Lisab68

gillysirl said:


> Good to know - thanks!


I'm the opposite.  I have to size up in L'agence.  Maybe it's because I'm short waisted and the button hits me a bit too low.  So VB size 2, L'agence size 4.


----------



## gillysirl

Lily's Mom said:


> Speaking of beauty does anyone here use Dior Addict Lip Balm.  I'm thinking of trying the set they have this year.  I am not a lipstick person but I like a sheer color that hydrates.


I like it and find it mildly hydrating. It's thinner, slicker, and doesn't last a long time but if that's the feel you like, I think the color is very flattering for a lot of skin colors.


----------



## KGracr22

KGracr22 said:


> Alright Icons who are going to the store events tomorrow, report back on how it was. I'll be headed to my store at 8. Last year they has something special but not every SA knew about it so it was kind of a mess


Ok so the store event I went to was really nice they had chnpangne and a nice breakfast spread, free eBar drinks and a coupon for a free lunch at a later date. Not too busy so it was easy to shop


----------



## gillysirl

Lisab68 said:


> I'm the opposite.  I have to size up in L'agence.  Maybe it's because I'm short waisted and the button hits me a bit too low.  So VB size 2, L'agence size 4.


hmmmm, I might have to order multiple sizes. I only have a dress from them and it's not super fitted. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gillysirl

KGracr22 said:


> I saw the L’Agence blazer in person and the color isn’t as vibrant as Rose makes it look I ordered it last night so I’ll wait to try it on but not 100% on the color at first glance


Darn. Let me know what you think when you get it. I'm not a super dusty rose fan. I like a little brightness.


----------



## Lily's Mom

JoesGirl said:


> There are the items that weren’t available for one day shipping.
> View attachment 5441549
> View attachment 5441550





gillysirl said:


> I like it and find it mildly hydrating. It's thinner, slicker, and doesn't last a long time but if that's the feel you like, I think the color is very flattering for a lot of skin colors.


I think I am going to try the Bobbi Brown set they have.  They may be more my vibe anyway.  I used to like Bobbi Brown products but haven't had any for a while.  I'd rather have two full size lip balms then lip balm and and a glossy coating.  Thanks for responses on this product.


----------



## Gcarty

Does anyone have input on sizing for the Caslon leather hooded jacket and/or the Black Noir tectonic hooded jacket? I’m torn between getting a small or extra small.


----------



## KGracr22

gillysirl said:


> Darn. Let me know what you think when you get it. I'm not a super dusty rose fan. I like a little brightness.


Oh no I’m talking about the green one


----------



## KGracr22

gillysirl said:


> Darn. Let me know what you think when you get it. I'm not a super dusty rose fan. I like a little brightness.


Sezane does that dusty rose color really well if they ever put that color up check it out


----------



## lovemyrescues

Mimosas snacks water wow!


----------



## tripamy

"Fashion Jackson" has a really good picture of the green L'Agence blazer and advises to size up. Her close ups have a really good depiction of the texture of this jacket.


----------



## baghabitz34

Shoppingdaze70 said:


> Does anyone know how the instore sale works? Can we buy online to pick up in store the same day Or do we have to work with someone in store to bring home the stuff the same day? I skipped the sale the past two years, so trying to figure out best strategy to get stuff sooner rather than later.


Last year, if my local store showed it had the item in stock, I would buy on line & pick up in store. Staff pulls the item(s) and put them aside for you. I think they held the items for 7 days.


----------



## tripamy

If anyone is considering the Tous Les Jour Giles Joggers, they have them at Nordstrom Rack for an additional $80 off and in three more colors: https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/cinq-a-sept-tous-les-jour-giles-joggers/4886675


----------



## Gcarty

mpls_doodle said:


> I feel ridiculous for wanting these but man are they calling to me…
> View attachment 5441571
> 
> 
> Also I cant believe they don’t have any spanx bras this year??? What the heck! I desperately need new ones and really don’t want to pay full price!


Three colors of these are on sale at the Rack right now for $99.


----------



## shoegirlmd

I am so happy to know I am not the only one buying 71 items with multiples sizes, overnight shipping, stocking up for my office Christmas gifts, etc. It's nice to have a tribe 

I'm just sad this year because I don't get to shop in store for Icon Day. My nearest store is 6 hours away and I usually plan a little trip to go shop the sale but it just wasn't in the cards. I've had some wonderful epic shopping sprints in San Francisco, Chicago, Tyson's Corner, Nashville, and Atlanta over the years. Living vicariously through all of you who are in store today!


----------



## baghabitz34

CozyCorner said:


> Current Wishlist (I'm only an influencer so can't shop until the 9th).  Any thoughts on these items is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441679


I bought a couple of the Zella joggers last year. They’ve worn really well, considering how much I’ve used them in my work from home life. I always hang mine to dry, never in the dryer.


----------



## englishprof

rutabaga said:


> If anyone sees this Nordstrom dress in store, I’d be interested in the sizing/quality. It looks like it’ll run large:
> 
> Gathered Waist Midi Dress from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6598382


Have this on my wish list, too!


----------



## Michelle1x

titania029 said:


> One of the items on my wish list is sold out, it's a kid's t-shirt. I was not expecting that.


The super cute Smythe peplum-back blazer is also "sold out" - or, more likely it never came in in the first place.
I guess they are still fighting supply chain issues.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/equestrian-windowpane-check-wool-blazer/6865086


----------



## golfinggirl

KGracr22 said:


> I saw the L’Agence blazer in person and the color isn’t as vibrant as Rose makes it look I ordered it last night so I’ll wait to try it on but not 100% on the color at first glance


I agree with that, the color was kinda drab for my liking.


----------



## Michelle1x

I like this sale so much more with fewer influencers.  The influencers skewed the sale to be younger and cheaper - I realize Nordstrom may have wanted that - but the amount of noise around the sale was overwhelming a few years ago.


----------



## lovemyrescues

So far I am only getting a few items.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I so wanted this but 100 percent silk. I’ll be too afraid to wear it and get a stain on it.


----------



## mahlo13

lovemyrescues said:


> So far I am only getting a few items.


Hi what brand is the striped black & white sweater?


----------



## Lily's Mom

lovemyrescues said:


> So far I am only getting a few items.


Very nice selection!  I'm interested to know how the La Ligne sweater fit.  Is it boxy? and does it fit true to size?  Thanks.


----------



## golfinggirl

lovemyrescues said:


> So far I am only getting a few items.


is that the zella hoodie blazer? If so how does it fit?  also what jeans are those that you purchased? great selection!


----------



## mpls_doodle

I’m really torn on shopping this year! It’s a good problem to have but I’m moving to Phoenix from Seattle in a month and I have zero idea how to shop for fall/winter gear in that climate!  I almost always also grab a pair of waterproof booties every year but somehow I don’t think I’ll need to this year


----------



## Cculp1

Event party was nice…and so easy with so few people!!! Saw items I missed in the catalog…. Here’s most of what I purchased..didn’t feel like I needed a lot…. Lafayette snuck up on me as usual, a couple of Vince tops, rails t shirt, cute casual jacket…lots of nice sweaters which weren’t heavy but I resisted…


----------



## KGracr22

mpls_doodle said:


> I’m really torn on shopping this year! It’s a good problem to have but I’m moving to Phoenix from Seattle in a month and I have zero idea how to shop for fall/winter gear in that climate!  I almost always also grab a pair of waterproof booties every year but somehow I don’t think I’ll need to this year


I had a friend who moved from the south to Seattle and besides some good rain boots she mentioned how layering is essential. Also maybe tap an SA at their flagship store in Seattle to piece together an outfit or two.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Cculp1 said:


> Event party was nice…and so easy with so few people!!! Saw items I missed in the catalog…. Here’s most of what I purchased..didn’t feel like I needed a lot…. Lafayette snuck up on me as usual, a couple of Vince tops, rails t shirt, cute casual jacket…lots of nice sweaters which weren’t heavy but I resisted…
> 
> View attachment 5441897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441899


Do the P448 sneakers fit true to size and are they truly comfortable? I'm going back and forth on those and don't know if they're worth it for me.


----------



## nikki626

Lily's Mom said:


> Very nice selection!  I'm interested to know how the La Ligne sweater fit.  Is it boxy? and does it fit true to size?  Thanks.


I wondered if that sweater was boxy as well. I had it on my list at one point


----------



## Cculp1

LVSistinaMM said:


> Do the P448 sneakers fit true to size and are they truly comfortable? I'm going back and forth on those and don't know if they're worth it for me.


They fit like all workout shoes I buy..like Brooks..l I wear a 6 usually in shoes but 37 European usually sometimes a 36..  I wear a 37 in P448..


----------



## Gal4Dior

Cculp1 said:


> They fit like all workout shoes I buy..like Brooks..l I wear a 6 usually in shoes but 37 European usually sometimes a 36..  I wear a 37 in P448..


Thanks! I'll put both a 36 and 37 on my list, just in case. I'm in between sizes.


----------



## englishprof

mpls_doodle said:


> I’m really torn on shopping this year! It’s a good problem to have but I’m moving to Phoenix from Seattle in a month and I have zero idea how to shop for fall/winter gear in that climate!  I almost always also grab a pair of waterproof booties every year but somehow I don’t think I’ll need to this year


I'm a Phoenix gal, so I will advise against too many coats, but I will say that our December-February weather is sweater/hoodie season. We used to get "winter rains," but they haven't been as much the last few years, so not sure re: the waterproof booties . Welcome to the desert


----------



## nikki626

Here are some pics of items









						The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Is Live! Here's A Sneak Peek At Shana's Selfies
					

Sweaters & Blazers & Jeans — oh, my! There are so many things in the NSale that we LOVE, so we've pulled together some sneak peek try-ons to give everyone some inspo.




					themomedit.com


----------



## buggiewomma

LVSistinaMM said:


> Do the P448 sneakers fit true to size and are they truly comfortable? I'm going back and forth on those and don't know if they're worth it for me.


Yes and yes. I would try them in case they’re life changing for you! It’s an NAS tradition to try things and then return them, after  all!


----------



## rebk

lovemyrescues said:


> So far I am only getting a few items.


I'm curious, how do the Rag and Bone sneakers fit? I have both the Rag and Bone and P448 Johns on my wishlist, but am only going to keep one. Actually, I'll probably only order one brand, but can't make up my mind which I'd like better. And no store near me to try on, so have to order online.


----------



## Cculp1

rebk said:


> I'm curious, how do the Rag and Bone sneakers fit? I have both the Rag and Bone and P448 Johns on my wishlist, but am only going to keep one. Actually, I'll probably only order one brand, but can't make up my mind which I'd like better. And no store near me to try on, so have to order online.


havent tried rag and bone but this is my 5th pair of P448s….


----------



## bunnylou

The event this morning was very quiet and it looked like management was expecting more of a turnout. There was a table of beauty samples to take as well as mimosas and a nice breakfast spread. I came in to meet my SA and my AWKWARD came out and I forgot to take photos.

Always think I have a game plan, but once I get in store it goes out the window. 

These Mother jeans were on my “maybe” list and they came home with me (in a size smaller than shown here). They have the perfect amount of stretch!




(Little goody bag of beauty samples in background.)

There were some high waisted thinner Zella joggers that were cute. I’m short waisted, so the high waist was a bit too much, but they are worth checking out. (Refresh Hybrid High Waist Joggers, if anyone is looking for something a little different in the Zella joggers world).

The Sweaty Betty top in this photo was cute. It’s also available in Navy online and I found a peachy color in store.

I tried on a pair of P448 low tops and they ran a little small. The next size up seems a hair too large. Still haven’t ordered the black hi-tops because I can’t decide if they will be comfortable enough. They are way nicer than the skate shoes I wore as a teen when I skated (very poorly haha). Anyone else have trouble getting the right size with P448s?

Stayed away from accessories and jewelry in store. I did pick up the Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Leather Belt online. Looks like a vintage belt I wore to death and loved. Thought it was cute!

The L’Agence short black blazer is cute but I can’t justify a blazer that spendy right now. Anyone who was able to snag it before it sold out is very lucky!

Oh — thanks to everyone who recommended the True and Co Triangle Bra. It’s the perfect step up from a sports bra!


----------



## piosavsfan

kadya said:


> I stocked up so well over the past year that I can’t find anything I can even partially justify haha. Snagged some Natori panties and that’s it (3/$39).
> 
> I wish I could give someone my Icon status, it’s wasted on me this time around
> 
> The Olaplex price change made everybody big mad (read the reviews!) but watch…it’ll still sell out  I’ve still got a totally full #3 from last year so I’ll just buy 4 & 5 separately elsewhere.
> 
> One thing that’s tempting is these cute cloudswift sneakers from On in blush, but I think 7 pairs of workout sneakers is enough when I don’t even work out lmao. If I could justify them even a little bit they would come home with me.
> 
> View attachment 5441670
> 
> 
> Also, a note - don’t buy the Nordstrom cashmere sweaters for $90. These are not $90 sweaters. I got four of them from the rack for $30 each a few months ago, and that’s about as much as I would pay. It’s funny, Nordstrom could not *give* these away in April and now they’re back to essentially full price.
> 
> View attachment 5441672


Thanks for the heads up on these sweaters, I was thinking about getting them.


----------



## cmm62

lovemyrescues said:


> So far I am only getting a few items.


Thoughts on the r&b sneakers? I love that purple/blue color they have. Thanks!


----------



## bodybuild36

rebk said:


> I'm curious, how do the Rag and Bone sneakers fit? I have both the Rag and Bone and P448 Johns on my wishlist, but am only going to keep one. Actually, I'll probably only order one brand, but can't make up my mind which I'd like better. And no store near me to try on, so have to order online.


They run TTS.  I’m a 7.5 and bought 7.5.


----------



## KathrynS

bunnylou said:


> The event this morning was very quiet and it looked like management was expecting more of a turnout. There was a table of beauty samples to take as well as mimosas and a nice breakfast spread. I came in to meet my SA and my AWKWARD came out and I forgot to take photos.
> 
> Always think I have a game plan, but once I get in store it goes out the window.
> 
> These Mother jeans were on my “maybe” list and they came home with me (in a size smaller than shown here). They have the perfect amount of stretch!
> 
> View attachment 5441921
> 
> 
> (Little goody bag of beauty samples in background.)
> 
> There were some high waisted thinner Zella joggers that were cute. I’m short waisted, so the high waist was a bit too much, but they are worth checking out. (Refresh Hybrid High Waist Joggers, if anyone is looking for something a little different in the Zella joggers world).
> 
> The Sweaty Betty top in this photo was cute. It’s also available in Navy online and I found a peachy color in store.
> 
> I tried on a pair of P448 low tops and they ran a little small. The next size up seems a hair too large. Still haven’t ordered the black hi-tops because I can’t decide if they will be comfortable enough. They are way nicer than the skate shoes I wore as a teen when I skated (very poorly haha). Anyone else have trouble getting the right size with P448s?
> 
> Stayed away from accessories and jewelry in store. I did pick up the Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Leather Belt online. Looks like a vintage belt I wore to death and loved. Thought it was cute!
> 
> Oh — thanks to everyone who recommended the True and Co Triangle Bra. It’s the perfect step up from a sports bra!


Love true and co


----------



## bodybuild36

LVSistinaMM said:


> Do the P448 sneakers fit true to size and are they truly comfortable? I'm going back and forth on those and don't know if they're worth it for me.


The black high tops run at least a size big.  I took a 38 in the white Cancun sneakers and needed a 37 in the high tops and still had room.  I normally wear 7.5.


----------



## lyoness

Has anyone seen the Barefoot Dreams Circle Cardigan(Purple Dusk) in person? The name doesn't suit what I am seeing on my computer, so I 'm wondering if it looks more purple in person.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Has anyone seen the new “eco” version of the moonlight pjs in person? Are they still as soft ? Do they still run the same for sizing?


----------



## lovemyrescues

mahlo13 said:


> Hi what brand is the striped black & white sweater?


Sorry just got home and added a few more.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> Very nice selection!  I'm interested to know how the La Ligne sweater fit.  Is it boxy? and does it fit true to size?  Thanks.


True to size not boxy. I am 5’8” gained a few pounds (oops) and the medium still is perfect.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

mpls_doodle said:


> I’m really torn on shopping this year! It’s a good problem to have but I’m moving to Phoenix from Seattle in a month and I have zero idea how to shop for fall/winter gear in that climate!  I almost always also grab a pair of waterproof booties every year but somehow I don’t think I’ll need to this year



I live in Southern California so not exactly the same, but I looked at Phoenix average weather just out of curiosity and it looks like in the winter it can get down to 40s/50s at night.  We are about like that, maybe just a little colder like mid to upper 30s sometimes in the winter, I still wear winter coats like faux fur, short parka.  Not a big heavy long coat or parka though.  It can be cold from air conditioning in restaurants or other places too, any time of year, sometimes I bring a coat to wear inside and then take it off when I go outside  Very little rain though, so you are probably set on rain gear!


----------



## lovemyrescues

golfinggirl said:


> is that the zella hoodie blazer? If so how does it fit?  also what jeans are those that you purchased? great selection!


So I passed on the Zella blazer hoodie because I really had to be careful about what I chose but it is great in person and true to size. The matching pants however fit wonky. The mediums felt too small and the large was way too huge. Even if I were my same size from last year I still think the pants would’ve been tight.

So for the jeans I got the Mother Raw Hem flares and the Kut front the Kloth Catherine Boyfriend. In both of those I would size down because with my weight gain they fit me in my regular size and if this has been a year ago I would’ve gone down to size.
The other Mother jeans would be true to size I think.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Also got Treasure and Bond jacket. TTS


----------



## lovemyrescues

Also the Rag and Bone sneakers are so comfy. True to size. I bought (eek) 3 colors.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Also cute on and TTS

tried so much on but wanted to get some special items I do not have.


----------



## lovemyrescues

cmm62 said:


> Thoughts on the r&b sneakers? I love that purple/blue color they have. Thanks!


Get them.  True to size.  Get all the colors. Lol.


----------



## lovemyrescues

bodybuild36 said:


> They run TTS.  I’m a 7.5 and bought 7.5.


Yea TTS.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> I wondered if that sweater was boxy as well. I had it on my list at one point


Not boxy. True to size.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rebk said:


> I'm curious, how do the Rag and Bone sneakers fit? I have both the Rag and Bone and P448 Johns on my wishlist, but am only going to keep one. Actually, I'll probably only order one brand, but can't make up my mind which I'd like better. And no store near me to try on, so have to order online.


Order both. But the rag and bone has a longer toe bed.


----------



## Cculp1

LVChanelLISA said:


> Has anyone seen the new “eco” version of the moonlight pjs in person? Are they still as soft ? Do they still run the same for sizing?


I thought they still felt soft and seemed to be same sizing


----------



## Gcarty

Gcarty said:


> Oh yay! Thank you so much @winnie_cooper!!! I will look Melissa up. And yes, maybe we will run into each other.


@winnie_cooper I called the Tacoma store and Melissa was promoted to be a manager at the Rack. They set me up with Erika. In case you’re looking for her also.


----------



## AshJs3

Sneaking a peek here in the middle of the work day. My list is already growing! That striped La Ligne sweater is everything!


----------



## sabrunka

lovemyrescues said:


> Also the Rag and Bone sneakers are so comfy. True to size. I bought (eek) 3 colors.



You are really convincing me on these lol... Now I'm tempted to get a black pair and possibly one more. They ARE cute!


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> You are really convincing me on these lol... Now I'm tempted to get a black pair and possibly one more. They ARE cute!


Better to buy and return than regret.


----------



## lovemyrescues

AshJs3 said:


> Sneaking a peek here in the middle of the work day. My list is already growing! That striped La Ligne sweater is everything!


It really is. My number one favorite purchase so far. Then the rag and bone shoes, t&b bomber jacket, etc.


----------



## Hobie

bunnylou said:


> tried on a pair of P448 low tops and they ran a little small. The next size up seems a hair too large. Still haven’t ordered the black hi-tops because I can’t decide if they will be comfortable enough. They are way nicer than the skate shoes I wore as a teen when I skated (very poorly haha). Anyone else have trouble getting the right size with P448s?



Me! I thought I was the only one. I am between two sizes, and every time I try them on the larger size, my heel is swimming around. It’s possible that stretching the smaller size would work for me but at this price point I am afraid to take a chance.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Thanks!! I was wondering where she ended up. Unfortunately I’m stuck on the other side of the bridge all week taking my son to lacrosse camp. I can’t make it to the store before this weekend. I had to order all my stuff online this year. Have fun shopping!


Gcarty said:


> @winnie_cooper I called the Tacoma store and Melissa was promoted to be a manager at the Rack. They set me up with Erika. In case you’re looking for her also.


----------



## Gcarty

winnie_cooper said:


> Thanks!! I was wondering where she ended up. Unfortunately I’m stuck on the other side of the bridge all week taking my son to lacrosse camp. I can’t make it to the store before this weekend. I had to order all my stuff online this year. Have fun shopping!


I can let you know how my appointment with her goes. Online shopping can be fun too, then you will get fun boxes to open! Have fun shopping too!


----------



## gillysirl

lovemyrescues said:


> Also the Rag and Bone sneakers are so comfy. True to size. I bought (eek) 3 colors.


I have them in a bright purple but love the colors in the sale. I might end up with more than 1, too.


----------



## Lily's Mom

lovemyrescues said:


> True to size not boxy. I am 5’8” gained a few pounds (oops) and the medium still is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5441952


thank you - and it looks very nice on you too!


----------



## pixiejenna

mpls_doodle said:


> I feel ridiculous for wanting these but man are they calling to me…
> View attachment 5441571
> 
> 
> Also I cant believe they don’t have any spanx bras this year??? What the heck! I desperately need new ones and really don’t want to pay full price!



I also miss the spanx bras in the sale. In the past few years they also ran a sale on their website during the same time. I wonder if they’ll do that this year or not. I like to stock up during the sale but my size always sells out quickly.


----------



## AshJs3

I'm between sizes in P448 too. I bought a pair in the size that was just a little big, but they felt floppy and slid off my heel. After that I decided to just get the Golden Goose ones and I didn't like they way those fit either. The heel made me feel like I was falling forward.


----------



## lovemyrescues

gillysirl said:


> I have them in a bright purple but love the colors in the sale. I might end up with more than 1, too.


They are amazing and for the price!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> thank you - and it looks very nice on you too!


aww thanks


----------



## lovemyrescues

AshJs3 said:


> I'm between sizes in P448 too. I bought a pair in the size that was just a little big, but they felt floppy and slid off my heel. After that I decided to just get the Golden Goose ones and I didn't like they way those fit either. The heel made me feel like I was falling forward.


Try the Rag and Bone ones


----------



## bodybuild36

sabrunka said:


> You are really convincing me on these lol... Now I'm tempted to get a black pair and possibly one more. They ARE cute!


I agree they are comfy.  I have had bunion surgery on both feet both sides so I am very picky about comfort and these are good!  I also bought two pair of la Canadiane boots. They are also comfy and waterproof for the PNW rain.


----------



## Lily's Mom

AshJs3 said:


> I'm between sizes in P448 too. I bought a pair in the size that was just a little big, but they felt floppy and slid off my heel. After that I decided to just get the Golden Goose ones and I didn't like they way those fit either. The heel made me feel like I was falling forward.


well that settles it for me - I'm ordering both the P448 and the rag and bone - I'll see which fits best.


----------



## KathrynS

Ugh just let me shop now Nordstrom!


----------



## pixiejenna

So checking my wishlist only 2 items sold out so far lol.


----------



## sabrunka

Hobie said:


> Me! I thought I was the only one. I am between two sizes, and every time I try them on the larger size, my heel is swimming around. It’s possible that stretching the smaller size would work for me but at this price point I am afraid to take a chance.



I also have issues! That being said Ive only tried on one pair at nordstrom rack. They were a size 41 (which is never too small for me) and my toes grazed the end of the shoe! Im a US 9.5-10 so I was a bit confused lol.


----------



## lovemyrescues

lovemyrescues said:


> Also got Treasure and Bond jacket. TTS


I am going to say to you all if you are thinking of this bomber get it. Get your true size. It looks better in person.
It will look good with the green hoodie sweater with the skirt or jeans.


----------



## JoesGirl

LVSistinaMM said:


> Do the P448 sneakers fit true to size and are they truly comfortable? I'm going back and forth on those and don't know if they're worth it for me.


I tried on P448 white sneaks and black high tops.  I think I’ll return both.  But I did come home with these black Nikes.VERY COMFORTABLE!


----------



## lovemyrescues

By the way at my store I was impressed with all the fancy snacks, waters, coffee, mimosas, champagne.  It was FANCY.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> By the way at my store I was impressed with all the fancy snacks, waters, coffee, mimosas, champagne.  It was FANCY.


I have to admit I was impressed too. I just wish I knew they were going to tear it all down at ten am so I could have taken advantage of it. I was so busy shopping I didn’t really get to take part.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> I have to admit I was impressed too. I just wish I knew they were going to tear it all down at ten am so I could have taken advantage of it. I was so busy shopping I didn’t really get to take part.


Oh I took advantage of it.  My SA kept bring me stuff in my room.  Each floor had different items.


----------



## JoesGirl

I tried on the medium in the LaLinge sweater. It was too big, and I have broad shoulders. I ordered an XS to see if it works better. It’s a pretty good weight sweater.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> I tried on the medium in the LaLinge sweater. It was too big, and I have broad shoulders. I ordered an XS to see if it works better. It’s a pretty good weight sweater.
> View attachment 5442054


I think it is cute but I like the oversize look.  Are those the Mother flares?  If so I bought those.


----------



## JoesGirl

Here is a couple of pics of The Rails shirt I ordered an XL last night but the pics are of a medium. I ended up ordering the large to give me some wiggle room. It has no stretch.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> I think it is cute but I like the oversize look.  Are those the Mother flares?  If so I bought those.


Yep. Those are the Mother jeans.  I didn’t get them. I have several pairs of flare but they are super comfortable!


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> Yep. Those are the Mother jeans.  I didn’t get them. I have several pairs of flare but they are super comfortable!


In my pic with that sweater it was the exact jeans and the Rag and Bone sneakers.  I do not have flares so I picked those up.


----------



## Lily's Mom

JoesGirl said:


> I tried on the medium in the LaLinge sweater. It was too big, and I have broad shoulders. I ordered an XS to see if it works better. It’s a pretty good weight sweater.
> View attachment 5442054


I really like the look of that sweater but I can see it is roomy - I don't look good in oversized looks - I'll have to think this one over and fast - pretty sure it will get scooped up.  The pictures people post really help.  Hope the smaller size works for you it is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## JoesGirl

Ended up getting this cashmere set not sure what shoes I’ll wear with it yet.  I tried on the Love Letter blazer over it. I ordered the eight and will probably keep it.  The set I purchased in small.  It was super warm and comfy!


----------



## JoesGirl

Lily's Mom said:


> I really like the look of that sweater but I can see it is roomy - I don't look good in oversized looks - I'll have to think this one over and fast - pretty sure it will get scooped up.  The pictures people post really help.  Hope the smaller size works for you it is a beautiful sweater.



im broad shouldered and I felt the medium just makes me look bigger then I am.  I ordered the XS to see if it’s any better.


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> Ended up getting this cashmere set not sure what shoes I’ll wear with it yet.  I tried on the Love Letter blazer over it. I ordered the eight and will probably keep it.  The set I purchased in small.  It was super warm and comfy!
> 
> View attachment 5442071
> View attachment 5442072
> View attachment 5442073
> View attachment 5442074


I think this set will look cute with a white sneaker a la p448 or golden goose!


----------



## JoesGirl

Tried the Zella Hoodie Blazer and did not care for it at all. It isn't lined and I did not see me pulling for this over pieces I already own. They only had a large left, I would have needed the medium.


----------



## waddleod

I want the Ted baker sequined tennies. Then I remind myself I am a 46 yo professional.


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> Here are some pics of items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Is Live! Here's A Sneak Peek At Shana's Selfies
> 
> 
> Sweaters & Blazers & Jeans — oh, my! There are so many things in the NSale that we LOVE, so we've pulled together some sneak peek try-ons to give everyone some inspo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themomedit.com



I am sad she didn’t call out the VB Cooke for being pleather. That said, who here posted this withering review?!


----------



## JoesGirl

This Blanc Noir blazer is much better quality and fully lined if you are looking for that kind of blazer. I didn’t take this either. I have two other black ones I’m deciding on.


----------



## bunnylou

Already started the “Will any of the shoes I ordered work out? Hmm. Maybe not. Let’s go completely off course and order some modern go-go boots.”


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> Ended up getting this cashmere set not sure what shoes I’ll wear with it yet.  I tried on the Love Letter blazer over it. I ordered the eight and will probably keep it.  The set I purchased in small.  It was super warm and comfy!
> 
> View attachment 5442071
> View attachment 5442072
> View attachment 5442073
> View attachment 5442074


I got the same set!  Looks great on you.


----------



## JoesGirl

This was a surprise win.  Free People Cardigan I ordered two colors in XS. They have pockets!
I think they’ll be cute with shorts at the beach. I live in Oregon so think cool beach.


----------



## Illinigirl

JoesGirl said:


> This Blanc Noir blazer is much better quality and fully lined if you are looking for that kind of blazer. I didn’t take this either. I have two other black ones I’m deciding on.
> View attachment 5442088
> View attachment 5442089
> View attachment 5442090
> View attachment 5442091


Are those pants the Zella Ankle pants? if so, what did you think of them?


----------



## JoesGirl

Sorry I’m hogging up the boards.  I know I’ve loved all the pics from past years.  Hope you all don’t mind.  
Here is the Zella sweatshirt it came home in a small with me.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> I got the same set!  Looks great on you.


Sorry, quoted the wrong person but thank you! 

Those are actually my own pants from Athleta a few years ago.  But I did come home with two flare Zella pants. Super comfortable!

Zella Flare and Restore Flare both fit me in length. I’m 5”3. I purchased the medium in both. Super comfy.


----------



## lbg4unme

The in store event was really nice. Loved the 8am DJ rocking out. 
however, I fell off the budget train pretty hard today. The L’Agence olive leather jacket was to die for, The Veronica Beard pleather made me look like Captain Stubing…
I also went home with Lana earrings and Celine sunnies.


----------



## Illinigirl

JoesGirl said:


> Sorry, quoted the wrong person but thank you!
> 
> Those are actually my own pants from Athleta a few years ago.  But I did come home with two flare Zella pants. Super comfortable!
> 
> Zella Flare and Restore Flare both fit me in length. I’m 5”3. I purchased the medium in both. Super comfy.
> View attachment 5442133
> View attachment 5442134
> View attachment 5442135
> View attachment 5442136


Thanks! These are both on my wish list along with the ankle pants.  Love all the photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bunnylou

JoesGirl said:


> Sorry, quoted the wrong person but thank you!
> 
> Those are actually my own pants from Athleta a few years ago.  But I did come home with two flare Zella pants. Super comfortable!
> 
> Zella Flare and Restore Flare both fit me in length. I’m 5”3. I purchased the medium in both. Super comfy.
> View attachment 5442133
> View attachment 5442134
> View attachment 5442135
> View attachment 5442136



This is very helpful! I passed on the flares figuring they would be too long, but they look great on you! Thanks for this!


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> Ended up getting this cashmere set not sure what shoes I’ll wear with it yet.  I tried on the Love Letter blazer over it. I ordered the eight and will probably keep it.  The set I purchased in small.  It was super warm and comfy!
> 
> View attachment 5442071
> View attachment 5442072
> View attachment 5442073
> View attachment 5442074


Oh my I love this outfit and want it so bad!!! Super cute, I wouldnt even think to pair them


----------



## AshJs3

JoesGirl said:


> Tried the Zella Hoodie Blazer and did not care for it at all. It isn't lined and I did not see me pulling for this over pieces I already own. They only had a large left, I would have needed the medium.
> 
> View attachment 5442079
> View attachment 5442080
> View attachment 5442081


Bummer on the blazer! It's on my list, but I might drop it. There are 2 new jackets I've been eyeing at Athleta that might work better.


----------



## lovemyrescues

AshJs3 said:


> Bummer on the blazer! It's on my list, but I might drop it. There are 2 new jackets I've been eyeing at Athleta that might work better.


It is cute. I just have too many similar athletic casual jackets like that. In black.


----------



## rebk

JoesGirl said:


> Tried the Zella Hoodie Blazer and did not care for it at all. It isn't lined and I did not see me pulling for this over pieces I already own. They only had a large left, I would have needed the medium.
> 
> View attachment 5442079
> View attachment 5442080
> View attachment 5442081


Aww, that was on my wishlist. I wanted it to replace an older Zella jacket. Oh well, I still might order it to see how it looks, but I'm not sure if I'd need a small or medium. I know you tried on the large, and needed the medium, but could you tell if it was true to size?


----------



## JoesGirl

rebk said:


> Aww, that was on my wishlist. I wanted it to replace an older Zella jacket. Oh well, I still might order it to see how it looks, but I'm not sure if I'd need a small or medium. I know you tried on the large, and needed the medium, but could you tell if it was true to size?


I think it runs a bit large.  I probably could have sized down to a small.  It’s worth a try!


----------



## lovemyrescues

rebk said:


> Aww, that was on my wishlist. I wanted it to replace an older Zella jacket. Oh well, I still might order it to see how it looks, but I'm not sure if I'd need a small or medium. I know you tried on the large, and needed the medium, but could you tell if it was true to size?


Order it. Honestly I liked it but had to make decisions according to my budget. I think it is TTS and fits loosely. But loose so you can layer.


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Sorry I’m hogging up the boards.  I know I’ve loved all the pics from past years.  Hope you all don’t mind.
> Here is the Zella sweatshirt it came home in a small with me.
> View attachment 5442118
> View attachment 5442119
> View attachment 5442120


Thank you for sharing. It's super cute


----------



## BagLady.45

rutabaga said:


> If anyone sees this Nordstrom dress in store, I’d be interested in the sizing/quality. It looks like it’ll run large:
> 
> Gathered Waist Midi Dress from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6598382


It did run big…..very soft and comfortable I had to order down a size….hopefully it ships


----------



## joyjooy

JoesGirl said:


> Sorry I’m hogging up the boards.  I know I’ve loved all the pics from past years.  Hope you all don’t mind.
> Here is the Zella sweatshirt it came home in a small with me.
> View attachment 5442118
> View attachment 5442119
> View attachment 5442120


Not at all, really appreciate you posting pics of the items in person. Online catalog just is not the same. This year, I can't get to a physical store so I can only browse online so appreciate all the photos.


----------



## BagLady.45

I purchased too many items to list and ordered a lot more but my two favorites from this morning that were shockers….


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> This was a surprise win.  Free People Cardigan I ordered two colors in XS. They have pockets!
> I think they’ll be cute with shorts at the beach. I live in Oregon so think cool beach.
> View attachment 5442099
> View attachment 5442100
> View attachment 5442101


I love that!! Very NorCal/PNW beach (ie, freezing all summer long)


----------



## Mallpro1

I was like “I don’t need anything!” and then bought a ton of stuff for my two little girls but in my defense, the shoes are a good deal  I normally buy them neutral navy Hunters but they saw the pink leopard and had to have them.  My 3 year old is a total princess and lives in her Mini Melissas so I know those will get plenty of use as well.
For me - I’m most psyched for the Cult Gaia purchases.  I’m hoping the black wrap coat fits, I’m not familiar with Noize.  Threw in the Zella blazer jacket at the last minute, need to see it on.  I think I’m done but I’m hoping some of the Lafayette 148 goes on further sale in a few months so I can snag some stuff for work.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Mallpro1 said:


> I was like “I don’t need anything!” and then bought a ton of stuff for my two little girls but in my defense, the shoes are a good deal  I normally buy them neutral navy Hunters but they saw the pink leopard and had to have them.  My 3 year old is a total princess and lives in her Mini Melissas so I know those will get plenty of use as well.
> For me - I’m most psyched for the Cult Gaia purchases.  I’m hoping the black wrap coat fits, I’m not familiar with Noize.  Threw in the Zella blazer jacket at the last minute, need to see it on.  I think I’m done but I’m hoping some of the Lafayette 148 goes on further sale in a few months so I can snag some stuff for work.


I saw the Rails olive shirt in person and it is very pretty.


----------



## chloethelovely

Well, I purchased a lot in store, and ordered a bunch more.  I recently lost a significant amount of weight, and have no clothes! I will only keep 2 pairs of jeans, 2 blazers, and will need to winnow down the dresses as well...

In store:
Nu Body (will probably return.  don't think I'm willing to commit the time.)
Lafayette Doha Belted Dress (probably may best "work" purchase)
Lafayette 148 Stripe Boatneck Sweater (I didn't want to like this, due to the price, but it fits like a dream!)
Nordstrom Signature Cashmere Hoodie in Olive (love! didn't get the skirt because its not really suitable for my climate)
Club Monaco Open Stitch Stripe Sweater, black and white (love.  great price point)
L'Agence Kenzie Blazer (love, love, love)
Cinq a Sept Love Letter Blazer (may return. waiting to see the Zadig and Voltaire)
FRAME shirred neck blouse in black (may return.  irritated that it's poly)
L'Agence Harmony Long Sleeve Shirt (may return.  irritated that it's poly. but it's real cute with the blazer)
Paige Cleobelle Tie Neck Blouse (really pretty.  less expensive.  still irritated that its poly)
Veronica Beard Saera Floral Print Dress (may return.  it feels too short on my middle aged body)
FRAME Smocked puff sleeve cotton shirt dress (may return. seems too sweet on my middle aged body)
Rails Ashlyn Smocked Waist Dress (this is great.  sleeper hit!)
AllSaints Gia Sleeveless Rib Maxi (ok, but didn't look as great when I tried it on again at home)
Club Monaco Twist Front Maxi Dress (eh.  Will probably return.  I can't figure out where to wear it or how to style it.  IS it a t-shirt dress? why is the fabric so heavy?)
Spanx Faux Leather Leggings (staple. replacing sizes)
Zella High Waist Studio Lite Pocket Leggings (staple. replacing sizes)
Zella Amazing Cozy Wrap Jacket (staple. replacing sizes)
PAIGE Manhattan High Waist Boot Cut Jeans (sure, whatever.  will figure it out when the order comes in)
AG Farrah Skinnies (we shall see)
Re/Done Not Yours Cotton Graphic Tee (love.  so soft)
slip Date Night (didnt get last year, and regretted.)
Coola Suncreen Spray


For the manfriend:
AllSaints Cora Leather Jacket (this is stunning in person.  high quality)
AllSaints Novar SS Button Up Camp Shirt (his selection)
Goring Bros. Wool Fedora (his selection. may steal)

Ordered:
Aquatalia Colbie Suede Bootie in Taupe
AllSaints Penny Tamora Long Sleeve High-Low Blouse
AllSaints Tiana Tamora Two-Piece Sweater and Slip Dress
Good American Body Con Dress
Blanc Noir Tectonic Hooded Jacket
Barefoot Dreams Blanket
Zella Long Sleeve Shirt
Nike Dri-Fit tempo running shorts
Eberjey Gisele Short PJs
Zadig & Voltaire Viva Love Blazer
Cinq a Sept Silk Satin Blouse
rag & bone Retro Sneakers in light sand
AG Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
AG Farrah Fray Hem Bootcut
Zadig & Voltaire Willy Amour Long Sleeve
Zadig & Voltaire Je t'aime Graphic T


----------



## chloethelovely

Oh, and I will echo what the other Icons said, the food, beverage, and general vibe of the store was fantastic! I had multiple bottles of water, a smallish shrimp grain bowl, two macarons, and two mimosas. There was a TON of food, and some of it more substantial like avocado toast, croissant sandwiches, etc. Everything looked great!


----------



## carolinemm

chloethelovely said:


> Oh, and I will echo what the other Icons said, the food, beverage, and general vibe of the store was fantastic! I had multiple bottles of water, a smallish shrimp grain bowl, two macarons, and two mimosas. There was a TON of food, and some of it more substantial like avocado toast, croissant sandwiches, etc. Everything looked great!


Gosh I’m so bummed I missed this! I prioritized a job interview over this party


----------



## chloethelovely

carolinemm said:


> Gosh I’m so bummed I missed this! I prioritized a job interview over this party


This sounds like you made a rational, adult decision.  I work for myself and am still motivated by free food and drink.


----------



## carolinemm

rutabaga said:


> I am sad she didn’t call out the VB Cooke for being pleather. That said, who here posted this withering review?!
> View attachment 5442085


Guilty as charged…. I wouldn’t have looked at the fabric content until it was too late and it’s false advertising!!  I wanted to help out other fellow shoppers. I love the style and can’t wait to see those who get it!!


----------



## JoesGirl

chloethelovely said:


> FRAME Smocked puff sleeve cotton shirt dress (may return. seems too sweet on my middle aged body)
> 
> Club Monaco Twist Front Maxi Dress (eh.  Will probably return.  I can't figure out where to wear it or how to style it.  IS it a t-shirt dress? why is the fabric so heavy?)
> 
> Blanc Noir Tectonic Hooded Jacket



I loved that Frame dress in black.  But I too felt like, where will I ever wear this, and I feel a bit old for it.  Super cute though!!!! And I am not a dress girl.  

I tried the Club Monoco too.  Great quality but yes, how do you style it? I am 5”3 and I felt too short in it.  wanted to love it but didn’t.

The Blanc Noir I wanted to bring home with me.   It’s great quality and was super cute.  However I know I won’t reach for it compared to what I already own.  

Lwt us know what you end up with.  The sleeper hit for me was a pair of Rag & Bone jeans.  I started with a 32 and ended up buying the 28!  And they are mid Rise, another thing I’m not a fan of but these jeans worked.


----------



## Laurenleigh

JoesGirl said:


> This Blanc Noir blazer is much better quality and fully lined if you are looking for that kind of blazer. I didn’t take this either. I have two other black ones I’m deciding on.
> View attachment 5442088
> View attachment 5442089
> View attachment 5442090
> View attachment 5442091


I was eyeing that one but I already own a Veronica Beard scuba blazer and don’t need another that’s so similar, but it’s CUTE and looks great on you here!


----------



## lovemyrescues

What do you all think of this FP sweater? They didn’t have this in store. What is the quality like? Fit?  Colors in person?


----------



## piosavsfan

Looks like a few of you got the Nordstrom Cashmere Hoodie, is it TTS?


----------



## JoesGirl

Laurenleigh said:


> I was eyeing that one but I already own a Veronica Beard scuba blazer and don’t need another that’s so similar, but it’s CUTE and looks great on you here!


Thank you! I have the black scuba VB too.  Love those jackets.  I’m hoping to add the Love Letter or Love blazer to my collection this year.  




lovemyrescues said:


> What do you all think of this FP sweater? They didn’t have this in store. What is the quality like? Fit?  Colors in person?


I didn’t see It in my store, they had a scoop neck, but I ordered one, hoping it’ll be a win!



piosavsfan said:


> Looks like a few of you got the Nordstrom Cashmere Hoodie, is it TTS?


I would say it runs large.   I’m usually a medium and purchased a small.


----------



## lovemyrescues

piosavsfan said:


> Looks like a few of you got the Nordstrom Cashmere Hoodie, is it TTS?


Yes but I think it depends if you are busty or not.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

lovemyrescues said:


> What do you all think of this FP sweater? They didn’t have this in store. What is the quality like? Fit?  Colors in person?


I have this from last year in the camel color and it is HUGE!  I sized down 2 sizes.   I ended up buying it from the rack for much cheaper later in the fall.   I wore it to my son’s birthday party and when I looked at myself in pictures it made me look so much larger. It is comfortable though.


----------



## rutabaga

chloethelovely said:


> Well, I purchased a lot in store, and ordered a bunch more.  I recently lost a significant amount of weight, and have no clothes! I will only keep 2 pairs of jeans, 2 blazers, and will need to winnow down the dresses as well...
> 
> In store:
> Nu Body (will probably return.  don't think I'm willing to commit the time.)
> Lafayette Doha Belted Dress (probably may best "work" purchase)
> Lafayette 148 Stripe Boatneck Sweater (I didn't want to like this, due to the price, but it fits like a dream!)
> Nordstrom Signature Cashmere Hoodie in Olive (love! didn't get the skirt because its not really suitable for my climate)
> Club Monaco Open Stitch Stripe Sweater, black and white (love.  great price point)
> L'Agence Kenzie Blazer (love, love, love)
> Cinq a Sept Love Letter Blazer (may return. waiting to see the Zadig and Voltaire)
> FRAME shirred neck blouse in black (may return.  irritated that it's poly)
> L'Agence Harmony Long Sleeve Shirt (may return.  irritated that it's poly. but it's real cute with the blazer)
> Paige Cleobelle Tie Neck Blouse (really pretty.  less expensive.  still irritated that its poly)
> Veronica Beard Saera Floral Print Dress (may return.  it feels too short on my middle aged body)
> FRAME Smocked puff sleeve cotton shirt dress (may return. seems too sweet on my middle aged body)
> Rails Ashlyn Smocked Waist Dress (this is great.  sleeper hit!)
> AllSaints Gia Sleeveless Rib Maxi (ok, but didn't look as great when I tried it on again at home)
> Club Monaco Twist Front Maxi Dress (eh.  Will probably return.  I can't figure out where to wear it or how to style it.  IS it a t-shirt dress? why is the fabric so heavy?)
> Spanx Faux Leather Leggings (staple. replacing sizes)
> Zella High Waist Studio Lite Pocket Leggings (staple. replacing sizes)
> Zella Amazing Cozy Wrap Jacket (staple. replacing sizes)
> PAIGE Manhattan High Waist Boot Cut Jeans (sure, whatever.  will figure it out when the order comes in)
> AG Farrah Skinnies (we shall see)
> Re/Done Not Yours Cotton Graphic Tee (love.  so soft)
> slip Date Night (didnt get last year, and regretted.)
> Coola Suncreen Spray
> 
> 
> For the manfriend:
> AllSaints Cora Leather Jacket (this is stunning in person.  high quality)
> AllSaints Novar SS Button Up Camp Shirt (his selection)
> Goring Bros. Wool Fedora (his selection. may steal)
> 
> Ordered:
> Aquatalia Colbie Suede Bootie in Taupe
> AllSaints Penny Tamora Long Sleeve High-Low Blouse
> AllSaints Tiana Tamora Two-Piece Sweater and Slip Dress
> Good American Body Con Dress
> Blanc Noir Tectonic Hooded Jacket
> Barefoot Dreams Blanket
> Zella Long Sleeve Shirt
> Nike Dri-Fit tempo running shorts
> Eberjey Gisele Short PJs
> Zadig & Voltaire Viva Love Blazer
> Cinq a Sept Silk Satin Blouse
> rag & bone Retro Sneakers in light sand
> AG Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
> AG Farrah Fray Hem Bootcut
> Zadig & Voltaire Willy Amour Long Sleeve
> Zadig & Voltaire Je t'aime Graphic T


If you have the time, could you post a modeling shot of the Allsaints Gia dress? I have the orange one on my low priority NAS list and I’m not sure the asymmetrical hem will work for me at 5’4”.


----------



## chloethelovely

piosavsfan said:


> Looks like a few of you got the Nordstrom Cashmere Hoodie, is it TTS?


Yes, maybe a touch oversized.


----------



## cmm62

lbg4unme said:


> The in store event was really nice. Loved the 8am DJ rocking out.
> however, I fell off the budget train pretty hard today. The L’Agence olive leather jacket was to die for, The Veronica Beard pleather made me look like Captain Stubing…
> I also went home with Lana earrings and Celine sunnies.
> View attachment 5442122
> View attachment 5442123
> View attachment 5442124
> View attachment 5442126


I am crossing my fingers for the Celine sunnies! Great picks!


----------



## joyjooy

chloethelovely said:


> Well, I purchased a lot in store, and ordered a bunch more.  I recently lost a significant amount of weight, and have no clothes! I will only keep 2 pairs of jeans, 2 blazers, and will need to winnow down the dresses as well...
> 
> In store:
> Nu Body (will probably return.  don't think I'm willing to commit the time.)
> Lafayette Doha Belted Dress (probably may best "work" purchase)
> Lafayette 148 Stripe Boatneck Sweater (I didn't want to like this, due to the price, but it fits like a dream!)
> Nordstrom Signature Cashmere Hoodie in Olive (love! didn't get the skirt because its not really suitable for my climate)
> Club Monaco Open Stitch Stripe Sweater, black and white (love.  great price point)
> L'Agence Kenzie Blazer (love, love, love)
> Cinq a Sept Love Letter Blazer (may return. waiting to see the Zadig and Voltaire)
> FRAME shirred neck blouse in black (may return.  irritated that it's poly)
> L'Agence Harmony Long Sleeve Shirt (may return.  irritated that it's poly. but it's real cute with the blazer)
> Paige Cleobelle Tie Neck Blouse (really pretty.  less expensive.  still irritated that its poly)
> Veronica Beard Saera Floral Print Dress (may return.  it feels too short on my middle aged body)
> FRAME Smocked puff sleeve cotton shirt dress (may return. seems too sweet on my middle aged body)
> Rails Ashlyn Smocked Waist Dress (this is great.  sleeper hit!)
> AllSaints Gia Sleeveless Rib Maxi (ok, but didn't look as great when I tried it on again at home)
> Club Monaco Twist Front Maxi Dress (eh.  Will probably return.  I can't figure out where to wear it or how to style it.  IS it a t-shirt dress? why is the fabric so heavy?)
> Spanx Faux Leather Leggings (staple. replacing sizes)
> Zella High Waist Studio Lite Pocket Leggings (staple. replacing sizes)
> Zella Amazing Cozy Wrap Jacket (staple. replacing sizes)
> PAIGE Manhattan High Waist Boot Cut Jeans (sure, whatever.  will figure it out when the order comes in)
> AG Farrah Skinnies (we shall see)
> Re/Done Not Yours Cotton Graphic Tee (love.  so soft)
> slip Date Night (didnt get last year, and regretted.)
> Coola Suncreen Spray
> 
> 
> For the manfriend:
> AllSaints Cora Leather Jacket (this is stunning in person.  high quality)
> AllSaints Novar SS Button Up Camp Shirt (his selection)
> Goring Bros. Wool Fedora (his selection. may steal)
> 
> Ordered:
> Aquatalia Colbie Suede Bootie in Taupe
> AllSaints Penny Tamora Long Sleeve High-Low Blouse
> AllSaints Tiana Tamora Two-Piece Sweater and Slip Dress
> Good American Body Con Dress
> Blanc Noir Tectonic Hooded Jacket
> Barefoot Dreams Blanket
> Zella Long Sleeve Shirt
> Nike Dri-Fit tempo running shorts
> Eberjey Gisele Short PJs
> Zadig & Voltaire Viva Love Blazer
> Cinq a Sept Silk Satin Blouse
> rag & bone Retro Sneakers in light sand
> AG Prima Mid Rise Ankle Cigarette Jeans
> AG Farrah Fray Hem Bootcut
> Zadig & Voltaire Willy Amour Long Sleeve
> Zadig & Voltaire Je t'aime Graphic T



So helpful to read your take on the items above.  I am glad you like the L'Agence Kenzie which is my #1 choice.  Seems like it is already SOLD OUT in my size, yikes.  A few more hours to go before I am eligible to purchase!  Hope they bring more sizes back. 
Lafayette has a couple shirts I am looking at in particular the Scottie Blouse (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lafayet...ome/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=420). When I checked the material, it is 100% polyester and cost $488.90!  That is just unacceptable.  At that price, I was hoping for 100% silk.


----------



## lovemyrescues

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I have this from last year in the camel color and it is HUGE!  I sized down 2 sizes.   I ended up buying it from the rack for much cheaper later in the fall.   I wore it to my son’s birthday party and when I looked at myself in pictures it made me look so much larger. It is comfortable though.


Thanks for the feedback. I’ll wait.


----------



## chloethelovely

rutabaga said:


> If you have the time, could you post a modeling shot of the Allsaints Gia dress? I have the orange one on my low priority NAS list and I’m not sure the asymmetrical hem will work for me at 5’4”.





For reference, I am 5’7”, wearing a 1.5” heel. I normally wear size 8-10. This is a size 10. You can’t really see it in this picture, but there’s a weird bump in the fabric on the left hand side where the seams come together under the bust. Not terrible, but it annoys me. I suspect it would lay flat in a size 8.


----------



## Michelle1x

lovemyrescues said:


> Also got Treasure and Bond jacket. TTS



That's the one I'm getting on Friday.  That bomber with the sherpa collar looks like a real flight jacket to me, I'm glad you got a photo because the leather looks good (you never know from the stock photos).  And its so well priced at $150 - cool


----------



## JoesGirl

chloethelovely said:


> View attachment 5442251
> 
> For reference, I am 5’7”, wearing a 1.5” heel. I normally wear size 8-10. This is a size 10. You can’t really see it in this picture, but there’s a weird bump in the fabric on the left hand side where the seams come together under the bust. Not terrible, but it annoys me. I suspect it would lay flat in a size 8.


Looks great on you!


----------



## chloethelovely

joyjooy said:


> So helpful to read your take on the items above.  I am glad you like the L'Agence Kenzie which is my #1 choice.  Seems like it is already SOLD OUT in my size, yikes.  A few more hours to go before I am eligible to purchase!  Hope they bring more sizes back.
> Lafayette has a couple shirts I am looking at in particular the Scottie Blouse (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lafayette-148-scottie-painterly-dots-charmeuse-blouse/6922143?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=420). When I checked the material, it is 100% polyester and cost $488.90!  That is just unacceptable.  At that price, I was hoping for 100% silk.


That’s the same material as the dress I bought. Agreed. 100% poly sucks. However the dress has a really nice hand to it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Michelle1x said:


> That's the one I'm getting on Friday.  That bomber with the sherpa collar looks like a real flight jacket to me, I'm glad you got a photo because the leather looks good (you never know from the stock photos).  And its so well priced at $150 - cool


I never would have tried it on but it was on a rack outside the fitting room so I decided to try it on. I really love it.


----------



## Michelle1x

rutabaga said:


> I am sad she didn’t call out the VB Cooke for being pleather. That said, who here posted this withering review?!
> View attachment 5442085


Unfortunately NOBODY is calling it out for being pleather.  Nordstrom now has the SA video on the site and the SA says "this blazer is buttery soft" with no mention of faux.
I ordered this blazer even though I don't do pleather but I wanted to see it, it is coming in on July 15.  Honestly it looks a little plasticky in the video, to me.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Well I got so much in notes from my double points my SA is sending me the Zella blazer with the hood I tried on. That worked out.


----------



## rutabaga

Michelle1x said:


> Unfortunately NOBODY is calling it out for being pleather.  Nordstrom now has the SA video on the site and the SA says "this blazer is buttery soft" with no mention of faux.
> I ordered this blazer even though I don't do pleather but I wanted to see it, it is coming in on July 15.  Honestly it looks a little plasticky in the video, to me.


I saw! I know there’s a market for vegan options but it seems purposely misleading.

As an aside, I don’t know why they keep using that SA in NY. The videos seem to capture her with her mouth open in the preview.


----------



## rutabaga

chloethelovely said:


> View attachment 5442251
> 
> For reference, I am 5’7”, wearing a 1.5” heel. I normally wear size 8-10. This is a size 10. You can’t really see it in this picture, but there’s a weird bump in the fabric on the left hand side where the seams come together under the bust. Not terrible, but it annoys me. I suspect it would lay flat in a size 8.


Thank you! I wonder if the bump would be more obvious in the orange. Do you think it runs TTS?


----------



## chloethelovely

rutabaga said:


> Thank you! I wonder if the bump would be more obvious in the orange. Do you think it runs TTS?


Yes. I think I could probably wear the 8, and wish I had tried it on in store. Im usually an 8 or a 10, so I think it’s TTS.


----------



## Lily's Mom

CozyCorner said:


> Current Wishlist (I'm only an influencer so can't shop until the 9th).  Any thoughts on these items is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441679


Looks like a nice selection.  I can speak to a few pieces you have.  The Wacoal tourmaline bra and the Chantelle wireless bra.  I own both.  I ordered the wireless bra in my usual Chantelle size and wish I had gone up one cup size.  Of course I've added some weight since I purchased it so now I just wear it around the house (the band is still comfy).  You might want to order two sizes on that one to get a proper fit.  It was very comfortable and I liked not having an underwire.  The Wacoal is a more structured bra, it provides good support but maybe is not as full coverage of your bustline, at least not for me.  Was definitely good under t-shirts.  I would consider repurchasing both of these styles I think they are well made.   The last item I can speak to is the Nic and Zoe.  I find their items to be a good value (especially if you can find a good fabric content and on sale.)  The pieces I have don't wrinkle, wash well and hang dry and are comfortable to wear.  I especially like the one you picked because I think its reversible.  Double the wear.


----------



## mpls_doodle

Finally narrowed down my selection now… 5 mins to go! I told myself I wasn’t going to go in store but I think I might at 8 am! I just love the excitement… Ans the instant gratification.


----------



## lovemyrescues

mpls_doodle said:


> Finally narrowed down my selection now… 5 mins to go! I told myself I wasn’t going to go in store but I think I might at 8 am! I just love the excitement… Ans the instant gratification.


Remember to use 2 day shipping to push you ahead in the queue even if some items don’t qualify


----------



## mpls_doodle

lovemyrescues said:


> Remember to use 2 day shipping to push you ahead in the queue even if some items don’t qualify


I splurged on overnight since it’s not too more! Surprisingly nothing sold out while in my cart. I swear that always happens!


----------



## englishprof

Most of the items I ordered will be available for curbside pickup tomorrow .  Looking forward to seeing more from you all!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

mpls_doodle said:


> I splurged on overnight since it’s not too more! Surprisingly nothing sold out while in my cart. I swear that always happens!


Awesome


----------



## lovemyrescues

englishprof said:


> Most of the items I ordered will be available for curbside pickup tomorrow .  Looking forward to seeing more from you all!!


Wow!


----------



## Gal4Dior

englishprof said:


> Most of the items I ordered will be available for curbside pickup tomorrow .  Looking forward to seeing more from you all!!


They’ve canceled my items the next day before, so be prepared! I did both in store pick up on some items that won’t be arriving until later (didn’t qualify for expedited shipping).


----------



## Lily's Mom

lovemyrescues said:


> Remember to use 2 day shipping to push you ahead in the queue even if some items don’t qualify


Yes - I paid for overnight and it shows most of my stuff will be here Friday - P448, Pendelton and couple of other items will be next week but at least it's pulled and saved.


----------



## mpls_doodle

englishprof said:


> Most of the items I ordered will be available for curbside pickup tomorrow .  Looking forward to seeing more from you all!!


Fingers crossed they have it for you! Ugh I will never forget two years ago when my store took two days to tell me my items were ready for pickup Ans then couldn’t even find half the stuff cause they were so slow pulling it from racks


----------



## Luv2Shop1

mpls_doodle said:


> Fingers crossed they have it for you! Ugh I will never forget two years ago when my store took two days to tell me my items were ready for pickup Ans then couldn’t even find half the stuff cause they were so slow pulling it from racks



That's exactly why I don't do pick-up!


----------



## mpls_doodle

Luv2Shop1 said:


> That's exactly why I don't do pick-up!


I haven’t since!!! I was PISSED. Honestly they need to go back to how they did it years ago when in store pickup wasn’t available for the first few days of sale.


----------



## englishprof

LVSistinaMM said:


> They’ve canceled my items the next day before, so be prepared! I did both in store pick up on some items that won’t be arriving until later (didn’t qualify for expedited shipping).


Yikes! Maybe I shouldn't have said anything . I've not had NAS pickup issues in the past, and if that does become the case, I'll be okay


----------



## Laurenleigh

Oof!!! That was stressful!  I’m moving across the country July 15 so overnight shipping was a must for me. I was slower than normal checking out since a few items didn’t qualify for overnight shipping and it took me a minute or two to change shipping methods. In that short time, the Reiss asymmetrical top I REALLY wanted completely sold out and the All Saints top to match the skirt I got also sold out in my size. Luckily, I got everything else with the exception of the Monica Vinader large diamond hoops, the Joe’s wide leg jeans and a set by Everday Ritual. None were eligible for overnight shipping and delivery estimate was July 18, so I’ll already be gone. Oh well. Still pumped about what I did snag and hope (for my bank account’s sake) I don’t love it all. Lol.


----------



## LadyMartin

Sadly my orders went in without any glitch.  Gone are the days of the website crashing and 10X point apology.  Would you think less of me if I said I miss those days...er 10Xpoints?...LOL


----------



## vivi24

Lily's Mom said:


> Yes - I paid for overnight and it shows most of my stuff will be here Friday - P448, Pendelton and couple of other items will be next week but at least it's pulled and saved.



Can’t wait to see your Pendleton! I have the fleece jacket on my list.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

mpls_doodle said:


> I haven’t since!!! I was PISSED. Honestly they need to go back to how they did it years ago when in store pickup wasn’t available for the first few days of sale.



I know what you mean! I was NOT happy when it happened to me. I remember waiting in a chaotic line for 15-20 minutes and then getting to the front of the line and being told they lost my bag. Unbelievable. This is at South Coast Plaza so it's not like it was an understaffed neighborhood store. 

I can sort of laugh about it now, but I was not laughing when it happened!


----------



## mpls_doodle

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I know what you mean! I was NOT happy when it happened to me. I remember waiting in a chaotic line for 15-20 minutes and then getting to the front of the line and being told they lost my bag. Unbelievable. This is at South Coast Plaza so it's not like it was an understaffed neighborhood store.
> 
> I can sort of laugh about it now, but I was not laughing when it happened!


My issue was at Bellevue square!! Also not even close to being an understaffed store. I just really hate it because it’s just set up to have a lot of disappointed customers. And also I always find it super awkward when I’m shopping and feel like I’m fighting to snag items before the online fulfillment people do!


----------



## joyjooy

I just placed my orders. I made a mistake on the order and canceled one item. The next thing I knew, the whole order was canceled. I went ahead and re-added all the pieces and placed them again. Sadly, the items I want, L'Agence Kenzie Blazer and a Rag & Bone Carly top, were sold out and probably will not be re-stocked. Oh well, I will keep an eye out for returns, but I doubt those items will get returned. Disappointed, oh well! On the bright side, I spent less.


----------



## JoesGirl

LadyMartin said:


> Sadly my orders went in without any glitch.  Gone are the days of the website crashing and 10X point apology.  Would you think less of me if I said I miss those days...er 10Xpoints?...LOL



I miss those days too!  LOL! i got several hundred dollars worth of notes!


----------



## tally2ball

I will also chime in and say the 8am icon "bites" were super fun and a nice touch I thought.  Next year if you get the chance, don't eat breakfast like I did, and enjoy some fanciness!   (I also thought I could grab some after my shopping and by 10am--gone--so next time I'll be more prepared!) :-p


----------



## viba424

Would you get oversized items shipped or in-person pickup (luggage, bedding) ? I live super close but am walking...seems so stressful but would be nice to get it over with


----------



## joyjooy

Lily's Mom said:


> Yes - I paid for overnight and it shows most of my stuff will be here Friday - P448, Pendelton and couple of other items will be next week but at least it's pulled and saved.


I did that too!  Paid that extra $20.  Hopefully that means my items are prioritized to go out quickly.


----------



## buggiewomma

Mallpro1 said:


> I was like “I don’t need anything!” and then bought a ton of stuff for my two little girls but in my defense, the shoes are a good deal  I normally buy them neutral navy Hunters but they saw the pink leopard and had to have them.  My 3 year old is a total princess and lives in her Mini Melissas so I know those will get plenty of use as well.
> For me - I’m most psyched for the Cult Gaia purchases.  I’m hoping the black wrap coat fits, I’m not familiar with Noize.  Threw in the Zella blazer jacket at the last minute, need to see it on.  I think I’m done but I’m hoping some of the Lafayette 148 goes on further sale in a few months so I can snag some stuff for work.


Come on now… none of us *need* anything


----------



## grietje

nikki626 said:


> I saw a few things for my wish list.  Im not overly excited about anything however Im sure more will be added and more to see from your likes and dislikes.  can anyone provide a view of these boots.. they have been in the sale for the past couple of years..
> 
> View attachment 5436906


I have these exact boots.  The burgundy color is a true burgundy and it adds a nice look to jeans and a sweater.  I also like them with leggings. I have found them to be quite comfortable.  The leather does get scratched and it shows more.  The rubber sole does wear but I wore them a ton last season.


----------



## buggiewomma

carolinemm said:


> Guilty as charged…. I wouldn’t have looked at the fabric content until it was too late and it’s false advertising!!  I wanted to help out other fellow shoppers. I love the style and can’t wait to see those who get it!!


Yes. I’m so proud that  it’s one of us


----------



## buggiewomma

Michelle1x said:


> That's the one I'm getting on Friday.  That bomber with the sherpa collar looks like a real flight jacket to me, I'm glad you got a photo because the leather looks good (you never know from the stock photos).  And its so well priced at $150 - cool


Is this flight jacket leather? It’s says poly in the description but as we know those are often wrong!


----------



## buggiewomma

mpls_doodle said:


> Finally narrowed down my selection now… 5 mins to go! I told myself I wasn’t going to go in store but I think I might at 8 am! I just love the excitement… Ans the instant gratification.


I LOVED it back in 2006 when I lived in LA and would get up at 6am to go to the Woodland Hills store. So fun!! I don’t think they had pre-shopping days then so it was very exciting for everyone all at the same time. I would get a sausage McMuffin on the way, which was revolting and I loved it.


----------



## buggiewomma

Placed my order! All the most exciting items didn’t qualify for fast shipping, which was annoying. I would’ve gotten wooden bowls Friday and a set of greenpans and then three weeks later all the lana and MV and clothes. Wooden bowls are great and all, but they ain’t my top pick or anything. So yeah, I didn’t bother. Hopefully it all shows up eventually! I feel oddly zen about it all. Sometimes the longer delay items randomly get shipped Ontrac immediately and show up within 24 hours. Fingers crossed!

LOVING EVERYONE’S PICTURES!!


----------



## mamavuitton

My Reiss and Smythe items sold out while I was checking out. Same as last year because those items never restocked.


----------



## kadya

viba424 said:


> Would you get oversized items shipped or in-person pickup (luggage, bedding) ? I live super close but am walking...seems so stressful but would be nice to get it over with



Depends how far it is and how badly i want it  For something like that I would just get it shipped.

Honestly though I’m pretty soured on in-store pickup if the item is even the least bit popular (unless you have an SA pulling for you). I’ve waited days for them to be like “whoops sorry all gone” and cancel my order, so I’ve had to re-order for delivery. 
On that note, why can’t they be like Target and give you the option of canceling OR having it shipped if it’s still in stock online?!


----------



## lisaroberts

JoesGirl said:


> Sorry I’m hogging up the boards.  I know I’ve loved all the pics from past years.  Hope you all don’t mind.
> Here is the Zella sweatshirt it came home in a small with me.
> View attachment 5442118
> View attachment 5442119
> View attachment 5442120


Are you kidding? Your pics and honest reviews are super helpful!


----------



## jennlt

Wow, I can't believe how many items I wanted are sold out. Both the green leather L'agence jacket and the green blazer are completely gone, the Max Mara coat in Ultra Marine, Vince leather leggings, two pairs of jeans, Nue Co. skin care and even an All Saints tee shirt are sold out. I've just placed my smallest NAS order ever and didn't even bother to get upgraded shipping. I'm so disappointed for myself but happy for all of you who got your must haves!


----------



## shoegirlmd

I have four packages from my 11 PM CT Tuesday night order that say they are supposed to be delivered today. I'm not holding my breath but if they do show up, I'm happy to share pics! According to the tracking, they just departed Memphis at 4 AM and still have to fly to me, get on a truck, and show up at my door. I'm thinking I'll see them tomorrow, but maybe I'll come home from work to four giant boxes on my porch! 

I think I'm most excited to try on the two different Allsaints leather jackets and the AGL Nicole bootie.


----------



## Hobie

How can we tell if our 2x points day is still in effect?


----------



## cmm62

Accidentally fell asleep before midnight but still managed to get what I wanted. Not a lot of clothes for me as I’d prefer to try them on in store. Will see what I like and what gets cancelled haha. I really wanted the L’Agence cropped blazer so we’ll see if it comes back. The Nars lip balm and Z&V sweater aren’t anny items, just wanted them


----------



## carolswin

Has anyone seen the new BFD purple dusk color in person? It's not what I would call purple online and I don't know what to think about it.


----------



## kadya

Self-control? Don’t know her.   

Bought these yesterday because I knew I would regret it if I didn’t (or at the VERY LEAST, regret it if I didn’t try them on). It’s a good thing I did, because the only size that’s sold out in them is my size!

They'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## lisaroberts

BagLady.45 said:


> I purchased too many items to list and ordered a lot more but my two favorites from this morning that were shockers….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442167
> View attachment 5442168


I am trying to find this pullover. It doesn’t even come up as sold out.


----------



## gillysirl

jennlt said:


> Wow, I can't believe how many items I wanted are sold out. Both the green leather L'agence jacket and the green blazer are completely gone, the Max Mara coat in Ultra Marine, Vince leather leggings, two pairs of jeans, Nue Co. skin care and even an All Saints tee shirt are sold out. I've just placed my smallest NAS order ever and didn't even bother to get upgraded shipping. I'm so disappointed for myself but happy for all of you who got your must haves!


I'm in the same boat. All the blazers I was looking at are gone or not available in my size. I ordered at 4am eastern and was surprised. Guess I saved some money. 

And I didn't really order last year and didn't realize the pitfalls of picking up at the store. We'll see how much more I'll be "saving"!


----------



## gringamama

lisaroberts said:


> I am trying to find this pullover. It doesn’t even come up as sold out.


Looks like it is sold out - the only thing on my list that I didn’t manage to snag. Hoping for some returns!


----------



## Cculp1

Laurenleigh said:


> Oof!!! That was stressful!  I’m moving across the country July 15 so overnight shipping was a must for me. I was slower than normal checking out since a few items didn’t qualify for overnight shipping and it took me a minute or two to change shipping methods. In that short time, the Reiss asymmetrical top I REALLY wanted completely sold out and the All Saints top to match the skirt I got also sold out in my size. Luckily, I got everything else with the exception of the Monica Vinader large diamond hoops, the Joe’s wide leg jeans and a set by Everday Ritual. None were eligible for overnight shipping and delivery estimate was July 18, so I’ll already be gone. Oh well. Still pumped about what I did snag and hope (for my bank account’s sake) I don’t love it all. Lol.


Great selections!


----------



## lisaroberts

gringamama said:


> Looks like it is sold out - the only thing on my list that I didn’t manage to snag. Hoping for some returns!


Thanks!


----------



## KGracr22

joyjooy said:


> I just placed my orders. I made a mistake on the order and canceled one item. The next thing I knew, the whole order was canceled. I went ahead and re-added all the pieces and placed them again. Sadly, the items I want, L'Agence Kenzie Blazer and a Rag & Bone Carly top, were sold out and probably will not be re-stocked. Oh well, I will keep an eye out for returns, but I doubt those items will get returned. Disappointed, oh well! On the bright side, I spent less.


I've never seen an item not come back in stock, even the hot items discussed on this board. If there's something I really want I'll save a link in my browser bar and click on it every so often. Or you can save a link on your phone's homepage. 

Icons almost always order a few sizes to make sure it fits so that blazer will show back up just keep checking.


----------



## sabrunka

It looks like most things I want (which really isnt much) are in stock at my local Nordies. I may risk waiting and just go in Saturday rather than shop late night Friday.  I'll see... however, do the allsaints leather jackets usually sell out?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

This work thing is getting in the way! I probably won't be able to get out to the store today...and I haven't ordered anything yet. I guess my problem is that I really don't need anything and the stuff on my Wish List isn't that exciting!   

I'm sure I'll buy something but I don't have that 'must have' excitement.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Hobie said:


> How can we tell if our 2x points day is still in effect?


If you ordered after midnight last night it would still be good.  As I was checking out I saw a note that said the my 2x day lasted until 11:59 p.m. today.  I guess you could call customer service or even do an online chat to be sure.


----------



## lisaroberts

gringamama said:


> Looks like it is sold out - the only thing on my list that I didn’t manage to snag. Hoping for some returns!


Me too! Thanks for the screenshot.


----------



## KGracr22

Delete if not allowed but if anyone wants one of the L'agence Kenzie blazer's I ordered a 6 and 8 so either one or both might be going back depending if I like it at all.

I also have a size 4 burgundy AllSaints Balfern jacket that's going back - ordered for my friend and she changed her mind


----------



## lovemyrescues

Laurenleigh said:


> Oof!!! That was stressful!  I’m moving across the country July 15 so overnight shipping was a must for me. I was slower than normal checking out since a few items didn’t qualify for overnight shipping and it took me a minute or two to change shipping methods. In that short time, the Reiss asymmetrical top I REALLY wanted completely sold out and the All Saints top to match the skirt I got also sold out in my size. Luckily, I got everything else with the exception of the Monica Vinader large diamond hoops, the Joe’s wide leg jeans and a set by Everday Ritual. None were eligible for overnight shipping and delivery estimate was July 18, so I’ll already be gone. Oh well. Still pumped about what I did snag and hope (for my bank account’s sake) I don’t love it all. Lol.


Is there a Nordstrom store where you are moving to as you can ship to store.  I know some items cannot be picked up that way. Hopefully those items will pop back up.


----------



## lovemyrescues

viba424 said:


> Would you get oversized items shipped or in-person pickup (luggage, bedding) ? I live super close but am walking...seems so stressful but would be nice to get it over with


Get an Uber back. Or have someone pick you up?


----------



## lbg4unme

I don’t want to get hopes up but last year there were often things in store that said sold out online. I noticed it for several different items and across departments. I’m not sure the system processes returns fast enough (honestly who knows how/why) but I would call an SA or visit stores when possible. Also if you can get any size I’ve had good luck with exchanging for the correct size after the sale. 
Happy hunting!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Is this flight jacket leather? It’s says poly in the description but as we know those are often wrong!


Only the collar see photo with description


----------



## lovemyrescues

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This work thing is getting in the way! I probably won't be able to get out to the store today...and I haven't ordered anything yet. I guess my problem is that I really don't need anything and the stuff on my Wish List isn't that exciting!
> 
> I'm sure I'll buy something but I don't have that 'must have' excitement.


Maybe call the store and have a SA pull items and charge it and you can pick up later. They would love the commission.


----------



## skyqueen

lovemyrescues said:


> What do you all think of this FP sweater? They didn’t have this in store. What is the quality like? Fit?  Colors in person?


I own 6 sweaters in different colors...perfect paired with leggings and UGGS/boots. My uniform for winter! A "wool" oversized look without the wool...can't do wool. Wash nicely...I lay flat. Oversized, so I sized down a size. FP offers this sweater every season, sometimes with a different name but basically the same sweater. I pair with oversized capes/shawls that adds interest. Buy it!


----------



## Kristent

KGracr22 said:


> Delete if not allowed but if anyone wants one of the L'agence Kenzie blazer's I ordered a 6 and 8 so either one or both might be going back depending if I like it at all.
> 
> I also have a size 4 burgundy AllSaints Balfern jacket that's going back - ordered for my friend and she changed her mind


I would be interested in the size 6 if you don’t keep !! Thank you


----------



## lovemyrescues

skyqueen said:


> I own 6 sweaters in different colors...perfect paired with leggings and UGGS/boots. My uniform for winter! A "wool" oversized look without the wool...can't do wool. Wash nicely...I lay flat. Oversized, so I sized down a size. FP offers this sweater every season, sometimes with a different name but basically the same sweater. I pair with oversized capes/shawls that adds interest. Buy it!


Thanks I think I need to try it on in a store. I went way over budget so I’ll wait for it to go in sale again.


----------



## Hobie

Lily's Mom said:


> If you ordered after midnight last night it would still be good.  As I was checking out I saw a note that said the my 2x day lasted until 11:59 p.m. today.  I guess you could call customer service or even do an online chat to be sure.



thanks! I could have sworn that I activated it with my first order at 12:15


----------



## Laurenleigh

lovemyrescues said:


> Is there a Nordstrom store where you are moving to as you can ship to store.  I know some items cannot be picked up that way. Hopefully those items will pop back up.


I thought about that but I won’t be there until July 25 and I don’t think they’ll hold things that long (I didn’t check but they’re not items I was absolutely dying for anyway) so I may just try to order them later in the sale and have them delivered to my new address closer to when I arrive or maybe try to have them sent to a store on my route (but not sure I want to deal with that while moving…lol). I’m also heading to a store near me today to check things out in person so I’ll probably find more I don’t really need.


----------



## vivi24

jennlt said:


> Wow, I can't believe how many items I wanted are sold out. Both the green leather L'agence jacket and the green blazer are completely gone, the Max Mara coat in Ultra Marine, Vince leather leggings, two pairs of jeans, Nue Co. skin care and even an All Saints tee shirt are sold out. I've just placed my smallest NAS order ever and didn't even bother to get upgraded shipping. I'm so disappointed for myself but happy for all of you who got your must haves!



Same! So many items on my wishlist sold out over night, Reiss cost, La Ligne sweater, oh well


----------



## Annisalelover

chloethelovely said:


> View attachment 5442251
> 
> For reference, I am 5’7”, wearing a 1.5” heel. I normally wear size 8-10. This is a size 10. You can’t really see it in this picture, but there’s a weird bump in the fabric on the left hand side where the seams come together under the bust. Not terrible, but it annoys me. I suspect it would lay flat in a size 8.


Thank you for posting.  This is on my list too!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

sabrunka said:


> It looks like most things I want (which really isnt much) are in stock at my local Nordies. I may risk waiting and just go in Saturday rather than shop late night Friday.  I'll see... however, do the allsaints leather jackets usually sell out?


Yes the allsaints leather jackets do usually sell out but I have managed to get them after the sale the last couple years for cheaper.  I got the Dalby in January for $275.  Just keep checking the website.


----------



## joyjooy

KGracr22 said:


> I've never seen an item not come back in stock, even the hot items discussed on this board. If there's something I really want I'll save a link in my browser bar and click on it every so often. Or you can save a link on your phone's homepage.
> 
> Icons almost always order a few sizes to make sure it fits so that blazer will show back up just keep checking.


Yes!! I already seen a couple items in my wishlist restocked. Unfortunately not the blazer and top yet.


----------



## KGracr22

joyjooy said:


> Yes!! I already seen a couple items in my wishlist restocked. Unfortunately not the blazer and top yet.


Keep your eyes peeled this weekend, for example I'm getting my overnight package today and will probably do my returns tomorrow so items could be going back online this weekend or early next week if other icons do the same


----------



## mpls_doodle

First part of my midnight order with overnight shipping has shipped out! They are on it today.


----------



## nikki626

A few pieces of my order from midnight shipped as well. There was one thing that I had on my wish list that sold out, but then popped back this morning and I grabbed it but let's see if it ships


----------



## taxvixen

I’m much older than most of you (63) so the items I ordered probably aren’t too exciting to most, but I’m also hoping that means they won’t have sold out. I ordered much more at midnight than I expected to; none have shipped as of this morning. Here’s my haul:


Naturalizer Dylan Lug Loafer in English Tea Leather (Naturalizer is generally not a brand I prefer but love the look of these loafers in the tan color)

Longchamp Le Pliage Leather Tote in Terra (is Terra a new color in this leather tote? Never ordered this in years past because i wanted it in a brownish color)

Open Edit Faux Leather Blazer in Black (very uncertain if I’ll like it- not a faux leather fan in general)

Nordstrom Everyday Poplin Shirt in White (I like to wear these big oversized shirts with leggings- very old lady )

Nordstrom Women’s Everyday Stripe Poplin Button-Up Shirt in Navy Stripe

Nordstrom Sea Salt Fabric Wash

Osea Golden Glow Discovery Set (love their products and am addicted to the oil)

Supergoop! Glow Duo (never tried this brand- hoping it will be ok)


----------



## Lily's Mom

nikki626 said:


> A few pieces of my order from midnight shipped as well. There was one thing that I had on my wish list that sold out, but then popped back this morning and I grabbed it but let's see if it ships


Glad I saw the postings about shipping - just checked and I have 23 items coming tomorrow!  Nothing sold out - very excited about the Moccamaster and rag and bone sneakers tomorrow.  I can run around and make coffee.  I saw someone post that the La Ligne sweater sold out but sadly I decided it wouldn't work for me.  Ended up ordering a 100% cotton Nic and Zoe blue wave sweater to make up for the loss.


----------



## Lily's Mom

taxvixen said:


> I’m much older than most of you (63) so the items I ordered probably aren’t too exciting to most, but I’m also hoping that means they won’t have sold out. I ordered much more at midnight than I expected to; none have shipped as of this morning. Here’s my haul:
> 
> 
> Naturalizer Dylan Lug Loafer in English Tea Leather (Naturalizer is generally not a brand I prefer but love the look of these loafers in the tan color)
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Leather Tote in Terra (is Terra a new color in this leather tote? Never ordered this in years past because i wanted it in a brownish color)
> 
> Open Edit Faux Leather Blazer in Black (very uncertain if I’ll like it- not a faux leather fan in general)
> 
> Nordstrom Everyday Poplin Shirt in White (I like to wear these big oversized shirts with leggings- very old lady )
> 
> Nordstrom Women’s Everyday Stripe Poplin Button-Up Shirt in Navy Stripe
> 
> Nordstrom Sea Salt Fabric Wash
> 
> Osea Golden Glow Discovery Set (love their products and am addicted to the oil)
> 
> Supergoop! Glow Duo (never tried this brand- hoping it will be ok)


Hah!  not too old as far I'm concerned  - I believe every age has it's advantage!  I'm 62 and none of my stuff sold out and I'm ecstatic about it.  I love getting things I'm actually going to use.  I think the Longchamp in leather will be great!  I'm always a bit jealous of everyone's tote purchases but I just don't use them.  You got some great classic pieces - I say Rock On!


----------



## lovemyrescues

taxvixen said:


> I’m much older than most of you (63) so the items I ordered probably aren’t too exciting to most, but I’m also hoping that means they won’t have sold out. I ordered much more at midnight than I expected to; none have shipped as of this morning. Here’s my haul:
> 
> 
> Naturalizer Dylan Lug Loafer in English Tea Leather (Naturalizer is generally not a brand I prefer but love the look of these loafers in the tan color)
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Leather Tote in Terra (is Terra a new color in this leather tote? Never ordered this in years past because i wanted it in a brownish color)
> 
> Open Edit Faux Leather Blazer in Black (very uncertain if I’ll like it- not a faux leather fan in general)
> 
> Nordstrom Everyday Poplin Shirt in White (I like to wear these big oversized shirts with leggings- very old lady )
> 
> Nordstrom Women’s Everyday Stripe Poplin Button-Up Shirt in Navy Stripe
> 
> Nordstrom Sea Salt Fabric Wash
> 
> Osea Golden Glow Discovery Set (love their products and am addicted to the oil)
> 
> Supergoop! Glow Duo (never tried this brand- hoping it will be ok)


Those shirts sound so nice!  Tell me how you like them and the sizing


----------



## rutabaga

I am stubborn and have the Reiss camel coat on my list. The one I ordered directly from Reiss is definitely “rose” with strong blush/salmon undertones that weren’t obvious in the stock photo, so it was returned. The fabrication is the same as the NAS coat. If anyone can comment as to the quality of the Reiss Elise coat, that would be greatly appreciated! I don’t mind that it’s unlined, and after my experience with a sale made in China unlined MM coat for $900, the NAS price seems reasonable.

Other items on my list:
Nordstrom gathered waist midi dress in rust sequoia
LV expandable tote in Pebble (has anyone seen this color IRL? Wondering if this is neutral or leans grey/cool)
LM caviar stick set
Stila liquid eyeliner duo
Nordstrom marble dip bowls in 4” and 6”


Maybes:
Reiss Jenna dress
AllSaints Gia dress in smoke orange

I don’t get to shop until tomorrow night (Influencer) so I’m expecting I’ll need to stalk often for popbacks.


----------



## spartanwoman

Went in to store this morning. Underwhelmed. That said, I thank everyone on this thread for introducing me to the P448s...i bought the white and grey ones and I love them! They fit me TTS and are super comfy and way cuter than the picture!

I also had a few things on my list that were not in the store, and my SA looked online and said they were completely sold out. When i got home I got online and was able to order them. Hoping they actually ship as one is the Save The Ducks puffer coat in the light pink and I hope it works for me because it is so cute!


----------



## rutabaga

This post from the Mom Edit might be helpful for IRL pics of items:









						Fall's New Uniform: Shana's Nordstrom Anniversary Sale #DressingRoomSelfies
					

Gorg coats, epic blazers, designer jeans & some darn cute workwear. After hours of try-ons, we've got the best items of NSale 2022. Think: Vince, Theory, AllSaints & more fave brands.




					themomedit.com
				




Sadly it sounds like CV bags declined in quality this year.


----------



## PurseUOut

KGracr22 said:


> I've never seen an item not come back in stock, even the hot items discussed on this board. If there's something I really want I'll save a link in my browser bar and click on it every so often. Or you can save a link on your phone's homepage.
> 
> Icons almost always order a few sizes to make sure it fits so that blazer will show back up just keep checking.



I wonder if items tend to "restock" at each tier. Two items that were sold out two days ago when Icons could shop are back on as Add to Bag today when the ambassadors can shop the sale.


----------



## octnybride

I can't shop until the 9th but after all the p448 talk I ordered a pair that were on sale. I hope they fit!


----------



## rutabaga

More looks here from So Heather and Busbee style:





__





						NORDSTROM ANNIVERSARY SALE OUTFITS 2022 TRY-ON HAUL
					

If you're in need of some fabulous items then stick around and check out all 10 Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Outfits 2022 perfect for fall!




					soheather.com
				












						Busbee – Fashion Over 40
					

Sharing the Busbee Style team's favorite outfits from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2022! Including jeans, jackets, dresses, blouses, and more!




					busbeestyle.com
				





I wish the Reiss camel coat was a couple shades darker. The MM coat is a smidge too orange/brown. #goldilocks

ETA: oof that VB Cooke looks so shiny. Are bloggers contractually forbidden from mentioning that it’s not leather? So strange that no one has said a peep.


----------



## IslandBari

taxvixen said:


> I’m much older than most of you (63) so the items I ordered probably aren’t too exciting to most, but I’m also hoping that means they won’t have sold out. I ordered much more at midnight than I expected to; none have shipped as of this morning. Here’s my haul:
> 
> 
> Naturalizer Dylan Lug Loafer in English Tea Leather (Naturalizer is generally not a brand I prefer but love the look of these loafers in the tan color)
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Leather Tote in Terra (is Terra a new color in this leather tote? Never ordered this in years past because i wanted it in a brownish color)
> 
> Open Edit Faux Leather Blazer in Black (very uncertain if I’ll like it- not a faux leather fan in general)
> 
> Nordstrom Everyday Poplin Shirt in White (I like to wear these big oversized shirts with leggings- very old lady )
> 
> Nordstrom Women’s Everyday Stripe Poplin Button-Up Shirt in Navy Stripe
> 
> Nordstrom Sea Salt Fabric Wash
> 
> Osea Golden Glow Discovery Set (love their products and am addicted to the oil)
> 
> Supergoop! Glow Duo (never tried this brand- hoping it will be ok)


Have you gotten the poplin shirts before?  Do you size down?  And NOT old lady style - very classic.


----------



## VSOP

I was 12 pages behind, finally caught up! 

More pics please, lol.
Loving the motivation to shop.


----------



## Mallpro1

Just as an FYI for everyone... my first order placed yesterday morning with 12 items, 11 of 12 items have shipped in 3 separate packages.  Second order I placed in the afternoon, 2 of 17 items have shipped (in 1 package).  Everything else still shows as "preparing to ship".  I didn't pay for expedited.  Last year, I did pick up at store and they forgot items on me and then it was a back and forth that wasn't worth the hassle again this year.


----------



## palmbeachpink

checked out beauty items so far

but...

I still have clothes + random fashion jewelry with tags on never worn from last sale or so

my fave purchase + most worn in past sales were the zella sweatshirts with pockets (someone on here recommended them in 2020, thank you!)


----------



## LittleStar88

I can't shop until the 15th but I've really pared down my wish list from what I was buying previous years. Sticking with a few basics that I like to get every year - sunglasses, Bomba socks, delicates wash, Fresh Face cleanser, etc.

Really pared down my list as I work from home now and literally have work clothing from past two sales with tags still attached 

On sneakers were something I wanted to try but have sold out across the board in my size so hoping for a restock. Also sold out is a Sweaty Betty sweater I wanted. Will be on the hunt for both of those it seems!


----------



## palmbeachpink

VSOP said:


> I was 12 pages behind, finally caught up!
> 
> More pics please, lol.
> Loving the motivation to shop.


still at beginning, lol

was away so wasn't thinking about sale 

trust thread here most as always have best recommendations


----------



## palmbeachpink

LittleStar88 said:


> I can't shop until the 15th but I've really pared down my wish list from what I was buying previous years. Sticking with a few basics that I like to get every year - sunglasses, Bomba socks, delicates wash, Fresh Face cleanser, etc.
> 
> Really pared down my list as I work from home now and literally have work clothing from past two sales with tags still attached
> 
> On sneakers were something I wanted to try but have sold out across the board in my size so hoping for a restock. Also sold out is a Sweaty Betty sweater I wanted. Will be on the hunt for both of those it seems!


glad I'm not alone with tags still attached!

xx


----------



## mpls_doodle

Thought I’d post some pics from my try on this morning!


this is the Vince wrap dress in a XS. Small was ok but a little loose. This was VERY booby. I was not a fan.


this pic is the Vince long jacket plus the Frame boot stagger raw hem crop. The Frame denim is a must! I am 5’2” and the crop hit me perfectly an ankle. Fit TTS. The Vince I took a XS here. I actually really liked it but just not needed for Phoenix. It is unlined but very soft and quite warm.


----------



## LittleStar88

palmbeachpink said:


> glad I'm not alone with tags still attached!
> 
> xx



Thank you for making me not feel like such a hoarding weirdo. At this point I don't even know if I will ever wear the stuff now!


----------



## mpls_doodle

this is the Farm Rio dress. The small was way too tight in chest but medium was slightly large so not sure what’s going on sizing wise. The print was beautiful but I just couldn’t do the sleeves. If the sleeves were less puffy it would’ve come home with me


this Veronica Beard dress was a good print but just not flattering. The ruched part covered my entire stomach. If it were maybe just like an inch or two atwaist think it would’ve been much bett. The print is beautiful thought.


this rails dress was cute but too long I thought. Hit me right at the knee or so.


----------



## tripamy

I placed a large order at midnight last night (32 items) for my daughter (15 y/o) and I (48 y/o). I could have picked 2/3rds of it up today from the store, according to the website, but instead paid for expedited shipping because I've been burned in the past by items that were no longer available when the SA went to fill my order in store. So far, 27 of the items have already shipped.


----------



## Denise Lemoine

Lily's Mom said:


> Hah!  not too old as far I'm concerned  - I believe every age has it's advantage!  I'm 62 and none of my stuff sold out and I'm ecstatic about it.  I love getting things I'm actually going to use.  I think the Longchamp in leather will be great!  I'm always a bit jealous of everyone's tote purchases but I just don't use them.  You got some great classic pieces - I say Rock On!


I have two Longchamp leather totes from the NAS and they are both great.  Super supple.  I like the NAS versions better than the ones shown on the Longchamp site, the handles seem longer and I can carry them on my shoulder.


----------



## golfinggirl

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you for making me not feel like such a hoarding weirdo. At this point I don't even know if I will ever wear the stuff now!


Same with me. I had bought a few things for the office before the shutdown and never got to wear. And now work remote full-time, so no need to put on business clothes. I miss those days of dressing up for the office.


----------



## *Nikara

I told myself I don't need anything after finding multiple new with tag items from last year anniversary sale, except for a tan color coat, true and co bras and some leggings... but somehow still end up with a large order at 9pm . The Reiss tan coat didn't make it, so probably will have to stalk for it. I even went into the store this morning and the lady looks confused when I asked if they have it, so my guess is they didn't get it in my store. I ordered the Elieen Fisher reversible wool & cashmere coat and checked that out while I was at the store. I'm usually a size 6 gain some weight recently and the xs is still quite roomy. I am quite excited about it plus I just like reversible or multi-way items as I feel like I might be able to make more use out of it .


----------



## LittleStar88

golfinggirl said:


> Same with me. I had bought a few things for the office before the shutdown and never got to wear. And now work remote full-time, so no need to put on business clothes. I miss those days of dressing up for the office.



I do, too! But recently had to wear work-style clothing for a non-work meeting and felt so weird!


----------



## Mallpro1

golfinggirl said:


> Same with me. I had bought a few things for the office before the shutdown and never got to wear. And now work remote full-time, so no need to put on business clothes. I miss those days of dressing up for the office.



Off topic/on topic - People not working in an office anymore has been a boon for me purchasing secondhand!  My office has a business professional dress code and I never stopped going into the office!  Poshmark is full of new with tags designer workwear... recently, I purchased a gorgeous Kate Spade studded a-line skirt originally $650 for $60.  But on the flip side, it's hard to find appropriate workwear at retailers, as the demand is still so low.  From this sale, I grabbed the BOSS tapered pants and that was all I could find that I liked and could actually wear to work.  First world problem but a problem none the less!


----------



## katz_creative

BagLady.45 said:


> I purchased too many items to list and ordered a lot more but my two favorites from this morning that were shockers….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442167
> View attachment 5442168


Those shorts are on my list. Is the purple really washed out? Is the olive too brown? I can't decide which color to order


----------



## golfinggirl

katz_creative said:


> Those shorts are on my list. Is the purple really washed out? Is the olive too brown? I can't decide which color to order


can't speak to the colors you referenced since I got the shorts it trusty black. But really like them!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

My first 15 items shipped overnight (Tuesday 9:01) are on the truck for delivery today. I have 4 standard ship items that are on the way, one pair of jeans in limbo. Everything is coming FedEx or UPS, thankfully no OnTrac yet. 
My RING just went off. My first box is waiting for me!!


----------



## Laurenleigh

Still at the store, but here are some try on pics. I live seeing others so hopefully this will help a few of you.  I’m currently a 10-12, 5’5” and a pretty straight build (no defined waist, smallish bust and narrow hips)

Photos top to bottom:
-Reiss top in XL and my own Moussy jeans. Top runs TTS if not slightly large. I wanted a L but they’re sold out so snagged this one for now. The burgundy is darker in person.

-LaLigne sweater in L and Veronica Bears high waist jeans in 31. LOVED both and bought them. I’ll have to cut the jeans a little.

-Same VB jeans and Reiss top

-Frame cotton dress size L. Cute but sleeves were a little too puffy for my liking. Super comfortable though.

-Reiss dress in L (I think…or maybe size 10). Cute and comfy but I have no need for it.

-Good American jumpsuit in size 4(xl) with my own belt. Bought to take home and decide later. The size 3 I ordered last night will be too small.

-Mother jeans in size 31 and Paige top in L. Liked the VB jeans much better and wasn’t a fan of the top on me. Would be cute on ladies with more defined waists.

-Paige top in size L and Good American coated black jeans in size 12. Love the top but will keep an eye and hope it gets marked down further in a few months. If not, oh well. Bought the jeans in size 14. Feels to me that they run small.

-AG flare jeans in size 32 and Good American bodysuit in size 3(L). Love the jeans. Ordered them last night so they’ll be keepers. Unsure on the bodysuit. The v is really low. I probably should go down a size but they didn’t have it in the store and it’s sold out for now. I have one coming in this size but probably won’t keep.

Thats it for now. Happy shopping, ladies!


----------



## shoegirlmd

I’ve got 5 packages waiting on my porch when I get home from work! I am so excited


----------



## shoegirlmd

Laurenleigh said:


> Still at the store, but here are some try on pics. I live seeing others so hopefully this will help a few of you.  I’m currently a 10-12, 5’5” and a pretty straight build (no defined waist, smallish bust and narrow hips)
> 
> Photos top to bottom:
> -Reiss top in XL and my own Moussy jeans. Top runs TTS if not slightly large. I wanted a L but they’re sold out so snagged this one for now. The burgundy is darker in person.
> 
> -LaLigne sweater in L and Veronica Bears high waist jeans in 31. LOVED both and bought them. I’ll have to cut the jeans a little.
> 
> -Same VB jeans and Reiss top
> 
> -Frame cotton dress size L. Cute but sleeves were a little too puffy for my liking. Super comfortable though.
> 
> -Reiss dress in L (I think…or maybe size 10). Cute and comfy but I have no need for it.
> 
> -Good American jumpsuit in size 4(xl) with my own belt. Bought to take home and decide later. The size 3 I ordered last night will be too small.
> 
> -Mother jeans in size 31 and Paige top in L. Liked the VB jeans much better and wasn’t a fan of the top on me. Would be cute on ladies with more defined waists.
> 
> -Paige top in size L and Good American coated black jeans in size 12. Love the top but will keep an eye and hope it gets marked down further in a few months. If not, oh well. Bought the jeans in size 14. Feels to me that they run small.
> 
> -AG flare jeans in size 32 and Good American bodysuit in size 3(L). Love the jeans. Ordered them last night so they’ll be keepers. Unsure on the bodysuit. The v is really low. I probably should go down a size but they didn’t have it in the store and it’s sold out for now. I have one coming in this size but probably won’t keep.
> 
> Thats it for now. Happy shopping, ladies!


I love that jumpsuit on you!


----------



## taxvixen

lovemyrescues said:


> Those shirts sound so nice!  Tell me how you like them and the sizing


As soon as they arrive I’ll report on fit and sizing. I did go up from my usual medium to a large because I wanted an oversized fit.


----------



## taxvixen

IslandBari said:


> Have you gotten the poplin shirts before?  Do you size down?  And NOT old lady style - very classic.


I actually sized up so they would be very oversized. I don’t like a narrow fit with leggings. Never ordered these before so we’ll see.


----------



## Cculp1

winnie_cooper said:


> My first 15 items shipped overnight (Tuesday 9:01) are on the truck for delivery today. I have 4 standard ship items that are on the way, one pair of jeans in limbo. Everything is coming FedEx or UPS, thankfully no OnTrac yet.
> My RING just went off. My first box is waiting for me!!


Mine so far are fedex too!!!!!!!


----------



## BagLady.45

lisaroberts said:


> I am trying to find this pullover. It doesn’t even come up as sold out.


Item #6266112


----------



## Laurenleigh

A few more SUPER cute things!

-Blanc Noir anorak jacket in size L. LOVE it!!! The green is on its way to me but this blue Camo is adorable too.

-Also dubbing this the grandpa jacket. My grandpa had a jacket that looked similar in this color for YEARS and it reminds me of him, but I love it and am taking it home. It’s really thin and will be perfect for early fall, summer and spring layering. Has a hood that zips into the collar.  Size L. Also Blanc Noir.


----------



## taxvixen

Laurenleigh said:


> Still at the store, but here are some try on pics. I live seeing others so hopefully this will help a few of you.  I’m currently a 10-12, 5’5” and a pretty straight build (no defined waist, smallish bust and narrow hips)
> 
> Photos top to bottom:
> -Reiss top in XL and my own Moussy jeans. Top runs TTS if not slightly large. I wanted a L but they’re sold out so snagged this one for now. The burgundy is darker in person.
> 
> 
> -Same VB jeans and Reiss top
> 
> -Frame cotton dress size L. Cute but sleeves were a little too puffy for my liking. Super comfortable though.
> 
> -Reiss dress in L (I think…or maybe size 10). Cute and comfy but I have no need for it.
> Thats it for now. Happy shopping, ladies!


 You look good in everything, and I promise I’m not trying to be an enabler, but I think the Reiss top in burgundy and the Reiss dress are especially flattering on you! You look beautiful in them!


----------



## buggiewomma

buggiewomma said:


> Placed my order! All the most exciting items didn’t qualify for fast shipping, which was annoying. I would’ve gotten wooden bowls Friday and a set of greenpans and then three weeks later all the lana and MV and clothes. Wooden bowls are great and all, but they ain’t my top pick or anything. So yeah, I didn’t bother. Hopefully it all shows up eventually! I feel oddly zen about it all. Sometimes the longer delay items randomly get shipped Ontrac immediately and show up within 24 hours. Fingers crossed!
> 
> LOVING EVERYONE’S PICTURES!!


Sure enough…. The MV earrings - not available for overnight - shipped within 6 hours of order.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Only the collar see photo with description


Oh wow great! I totally read that wrong. Thank you! It’s such a reasonable price and so cute!


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> I am stubborn and have the Reiss camel coat on my list. The one I ordered directly from Reiss is definitely “rose” with strong blush/salmon undertones that weren’t obvious in the stock photo, so it was returned. The fabrication is the same as the NAS coat. If anyone can comment as to the quality of the Reiss Elise coat, that would be greatly appreciated! I don’t mind that it’s unlined, and after my experience with a sale made in China unlined MM coat for $900, the NAS price seems reasonable.
> 
> Other items on my list:
> Nordstrom gathered waist midi dress in rust sequoia
> LV expandable tote in Pebble (has anyone seen this color IRL? Wondering if this is neutral or leans grey/cool)
> LM caviar stick set
> Stila liquid eyeliner duo
> Nordstrom marble dip bowls in 4” and 6”
> 
> 
> Maybes:
> Reiss Jenna dress
> AllSaints Gia dress in smoke orange
> 
> I don’t get to shop until tomorrow night (Influencer) so I’m expecting I’ll need to stalk often for popbacks.


Does anyone know if this years reiss wool camel coat is the same one as last year?


----------



## rutabaga

buggiewomma said:


> Does anyone know if this years reiss wool camel coat is the same one as last year?


Not sure if it’s just marketing, but last year’s was the Leah and this years is the Elise. They look the same to me


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> Not sure if it’s just marketing, but last year’s was the Leah and this years is the Elise. They look the same to me


Yea me too. I remember how much everyone slammed it last year and yet it’s still sold out immediately. Very confusing.


----------



## lisaroberts

BagLady.45 said:


> Item #6266112


Thanks!!!


----------



## *Nikara

buggiewomma said:


> Does anyone know if this years reiss wool camel coat is the same one as last year?



I pulled up last year's pic and perhaps the last year one is slightly lighter in shade than this year's.  Last year's pocket is a side slid whereas this year is front pocket style, also last year's version has a different cuff.  Overall the look is the same.



buggiewomma said:


> Yea me too. I remember how much everyone slammed it last year and yet it’s still sold out immediately. Very confusing.



I am trying to get this year's version (although probably not gonna happen)... I think I am hoping somehow this year's version is better... although looking at the material this year is  54% wool, 46% polyester  and last year  53% wool, 47% polyester... so not much difference there...


----------



## buggiewomma

*Nikara said:


> I pulled up last year's pic and perhaps the last year one is slightly lighter in shade than this year's.  Last year's pocket is a side slid whereas this year is front pocket style, also last year's version has a different cuff.  Overall the look is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get this year's version (although probably not gonna happen)... I think I am hoping somehow this year's version is better... although looking at the material this year is  54% wool, 46% polyester  and last year  53% wool, 47% polyester... so not much difference there...


I’m glad people are trying it. Let us know for sure! It’s so pretty! I just didn’t expect it to sell out.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

All my tops came today, along with underwear, socks and my son’s Vans and Billabong. The blazers are TopShop, first pics are size 4, second are size 6. The grey looks sloppier on than the black. They’re unlined and I’ll probably cut out the shoulder pad. It has a texture, like corduroy. I’ll probably keep the bigger black one to wear as an overcoat. Wish they had slanted pockets. Despite my mom’s best efforts, I like to stand with my hands in my pockets.

Zella blazer jackets are cute. Again, slanted pockets please! I ordered the S and XS. I’ll keep the S for length and the hood is bigger for my big head. I have the VB scuba blazer. The Zella is a good dupe for it at a much better price.

Last pic is a T&B plaid. I buy one every year, but it’s just okay. Wish it was longer and hung better.

All my pants are only shipping standard so I’ll have to wait until next week for the rest of everything. For reference, I’m 5’8”+, normally a size 2/4, flat chested, 32” inseam.


----------



## englishprof

My MV earrings shipped right away, too! I ordered these https://www.nordstrom.com/s/siren-mini-drop-huggie-hoop-earrings-online-trunk-show/7043601


----------



## Laurenleigh

taxvixen said:


> You look good in everything, and I promise I’m not trying to be an enabler, but I think the Reiss top in burgundy and the Reiss dress are especially flattering on you! You look beautiful in them!


Thank you! I’ll wear the black top more than the burgundy and I’ve learned when I buy multiples in different colors, I only usually wind up wearing one so I’m sticking to the black. I’d get the dress too if I didn’t have similar ones, and I’m trying to be realistic about my lifestyle so it got the axe….for now!


----------



## Michelle1x

mamavuitton said:


> My Reiss and Smythe items sold out while I was checking out. Same as last year because those items never restocked.


Smythe is MIA in this sale.  The peplum hem Smythe jacket was NEVER available even though it says "sold out".


----------



## BagLady.45

katz_creative said:


> Those shorts are on my list. Is the purple really washed out? Is the olive too brown? I can't decide which color to order


They only had the color I got in store so I haven’t seen the olive or black…but here is the shorts next to the BFD lavender blanket….it’s almost pink not purple…very light


----------



## Michelle1x

buggiewomma said:


> Is this flight jacket leather? It’s says poly in the description but as we know those are often wrong!


the jacket itself is leather but the collar is faux shearling so that is the polyester part


----------



## rutabaga

Michelle1x said:


> Smythe is MIA in this sale.  The peplum hem Smythe jacket was NEVER available even though it says "sold out".



I didn’t see this Smythe blazer during the preview, otherwise I would’ve added it to my WL. Has anyone seen this either online or in store?

ETA: at one point there was a handful of Smythe items but now they’re all gone/OOS, but I don’t recall seeing this particular blazer, ever.


----------



## shoegirlmd

Let the games begin!


----------



## shoegirlmd

Apparently a stowaway hopped into my box that showed up not well sealed. Not sure if you can tell what this is but it appears to be some car parts that were destined for a car dealership another state over!


----------



## KGracr22

Ok got my order here's the verdict:

Keeps:

Veronica Beard Metto Pointelle Stitch Cotton Sweater - Super cute
Vince Cardigan - super soft and more flattering than I thought - needed a good camel cardigan
Veronica Beard heels - (black and beige) didn't think I'd love them but they're super comfy and versatile (beige might be boing back) this might be the star of the sale for me (if you need a smaller heel the Schutz heels are pretty comfy, too)
Bobbi Brown Eye Palette - pricier than other pallets but I really like the colors
Nuna car seat - such a great deal
Nordstrom serving board- got the round one last year and we use it all the time
other basics - bombas, lingerie, laundry detergent and kiehl's body wash refill and a few items for the hubs and baby

Returns:

L'agence Kenzie Blazer - Just didn't like the fabric and texture, kinda reminded me of an old sofa, the color is a bit dated, too. I have a Smythe blazer in army green anyways, no need for 2 green blazers
Zella Blazer Jacket - not bad but couldn't see myself actually wearing it anywhere
La Ligne Sailor Striped Sweater - not my style

Claire V tote- not as big as I thought it would be, also no real need for it as I have a few other bags that will do the same thing from Sezane, All Saints and r&b, I tested the material on a piece of white fabric and it rubbed off so I'm not gonna risk ruining my clothes. You have to love it for a $370 tote bag so maybe I'll try another color on sale sometime
On Cloud Running Shoe- feels super stiff not like my other pair from last year
Rails Dress- I hardly do patterns and if I do it has to be good, this wasn't it
All Saints Balfern jacket - friend decided she didn't want it
Barefoot dreams robe - too heavy


----------



## BagLady.45

shoegirlmd said:


> Apparently a stowaway hopped into my box that showed up not well sealed. Not sure if you can tell what this is but it appears to be some car parts that were destined for a car dealership another state over!


A stowaway is better than a jumped ship and missing


----------



## KGracr22

shoegirlmd said:


> Let the games begin!
> 
> View attachment 5442745


My boxes always look like they were kicked down the hall like the opening scene of Ace Ventura, too


----------



## LittleStar88

shoegirlmd said:


> Apparently a stowaway hopped into my box that showed up not well sealed. Not sure if you can tell what this is but it appears to be some car parts that were destined for a car dealership another state over!



Didn't someone get a package of sliced deli meat in their box last year??


----------



## nikki626

I went into store this morning and although they had a fair amount of stuff, it was none of the stuff that I was really interested in that I thought would be in store.  The associate who helped me with the couple of things that I wanted to try on, said they didn't get a lot but there was a lot just not for me.  I did try on these sunnies, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/prada-54mm-oval-cat-eye-sunglasses/6486078?origin=wishlist-personal  they were on my list so I got them. The other two items I got were PJ's and a rails shirt. I did try on the Zella Jacket, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/quilted-pocket-jacket/6563542?origin=wishlist-personal  and I liked it.  It is long, I wanted green so I had to order it


----------



## nikki626

tripamy said:


> I placed a large order at midnight last night (32 items) for my daughter (15 y/o) and I (48 y/o). I could have picked 2/3rds of it up today from the store, according to the website, but instead paid for expedited shipping because I've been burned in the past by items that were no longer available when the SA went to fill my order in store. So far, 27 of the items have already shipped.



I don't know if the "in store" selection is super accurate. I saw a lot things "in store" online and then when i got to the store not so much so it was probably best that you order and did the shipping.


----------



## nikki626

Mallpro1 said:


> Off topic/on topic - People not working in an office anymore has been a boon for me purchasing secondhand!  My office has a business professional dress code and I never stopped going into the office!  Poshmark is full of new with tags designer workwear... recently, I purchased a gorgeous Kate Spade studded a-line skirt originally $650 for $60.  But on the flip side, it's hard to find appropriate workwear at retailers, as the demand is still so low.  From this sale, I grabbed the BOSS tapered pants and that was all I could find that I liked and could actually wear to work.  First world problem but a problem none the less!



Yes I just sent all my VB blazes and dickies to the Real Real and last year I got rid of some others on poshmark.  Glad I did it then before everyone did it.  I kept about 3 Jcrew blazers as they work best in my lifestyle now.


----------



## KGracr22

nikki626 said:


> I don't know if the "in store" selection is super accurate. I saw a lot things "in store" online and then when i got to the store not so much so it was probably best that you order and did the shipping.


It's not it's either nabbed by a shopper before an associate can pack it or like the Nuna care seat it said it wasn't in store but they had it when I went there


----------



## nikki626

Laurenleigh said:


> Still at the store, but here are some try on pics. I live seeing others so hopefully this will help a few of you.  I’m currently a 10-12, 5’5” and a pretty straight build (no defined waist, smallish bust and narrow hips)
> 
> Photos top to bottom:
> -Reiss top in XL and my own Moussy jeans. Top runs TTS if not slightly large. I wanted a L but they’re sold out so snagged this one for now. The burgundy is darker in person.
> 
> -LaLigne sweater in L and Veronica Bears high waist jeans in 31. LOVED both and bought them. I’ll have to cut the jeans a little.
> 
> -Same VB jeans and Reiss top
> 
> -Frame cotton dress size L. Cute but sleeves were a little too puffy for my liking. Super comfortable though.
> 
> -Reiss dress in L (I think…or maybe size 10). Cute and comfy but I have no need for it.
> 
> -Good American jumpsuit in size 4(xl) with my own belt. Bought to take home and decide later. The size 3 I ordered last night will be too small.
> 
> -Mother jeans in size 31 and Paige top in L. Liked the VB jeans much better and wasn’t a fan of the top on me. Would be cute on ladies with more defined waists.
> 
> -Paige top in size L and Good American coated black jeans in size 12. Love the top but will keep an eye and hope it gets marked down further in a few months. If not, oh well. Bought the jeans in size 14. Feels to me that they run small.
> 
> -AG flare jeans in size 32 and Good American bodysuit in size 3(L). Love the jeans. Ordered them last night so they’ll be keepers. Unsure on the bodysuit. The v is really low. I probably should go down a size but they didn’t have it in the store and it’s sold out for now. I have one coming in this size but probably won’t keep.
> 
> Thats it for now. Happy shopping, ladies!




Loveing the jumpsuit on you!!!


----------



## rutabaga

KGracr22 said:


> Ok got my order here's the verdict:
> 
> Keeps:
> 
> Veronica Beard Metto Pointelle Stitch Cotton Sweater - Super cute
> Vince Cardigan - super soft and more flattering than I thought - needed a good camel cardigan
> Veronica Beard heels - (black and beige) didn't think I'd love them but they're super comfy and versatile (beige might be boing back) this might be the star of the sale for me (if you need a smaller heel the Schutz heels are pretty comfy, too)
> Bobbi Brown Eye Palette - pricier than other pallets but I really like the colors
> Nuna car seat - such a great deal
> Nordstrom serving board- got the round one last year and we use it all the time
> other basics - bombas, lingerie, laundry detergent and kiehl's body wash refill and a few items for the hubs and baby
> 
> Returns:
> 
> L'agence Kenzie Blazer - Just didn't like the fabric and texture, kinda reminded me of an old sofa, the color is a bit dated, too. I have a Smythe blazer in army green anyways, no need for 2 green blazers
> Zella Blazer Jacket - not bad but couldn't see myself actually wearing it anywhere
> La Ligne Sailor Striped Sweater - not my style
> Claire V tote- not as big as I thought it would be, also no real need for it as I have a few other bags that will do the same thing from Sezane, All Saints and r&b, I tested the material on a piece of white fabric and it rubbed off so I'm not gonna risk ruining my clothes. You have to love it for a $370 tote bag so maybe I'll try another color on sale sometime
> On Cloud Running Shoe- feels super stiff not like my other pair from last year
> Rails Dress- I hardly do patterns and if I do it has to be good, this wasn't it
> All Saints Balfern jacket - friend decided she didn't want it
> Barefoot dreams robe - too heavy



Thanks for the detailed reviews! I regret not getting the cobalt blue Kenzie blazer from a few years back, but the nubby boucle ones just don’t do it for me. I also can’t do green blazers because they scream Masters (golf tournament) jackets to me, and there are a lot of green jackets and coats this year!


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> My MV earrings shipped right away, too! I ordered these https://www.nordstrom.com/s/siren-mini-drop-huggie-hoop-earrings-online-trunk-show/7043601


LOVE! I loved those too but thought it  would be a bit much to get both. I got these:


----------



## buggiewomma

LittleStar88 said:


> Didn't someone get a package of sliced deli meat in their box last year??


LOL! Who was that?!
I thought it was some kind of frozen meat meal… like sloppy joes or maybe… ham???


----------



## KGracr22

rutabaga said:


> Thanks for the detailed reviews! I regret not getting the cobalt blue Kenzie blazer from a few years back, but the nubby boucle ones just don’t do it for me. I also can’t do green blazers because they scream Masters (golf tournament) jackets to me, and there are a lot of green jackets and coats this year!


haha I get you there with the Masters. Green does seem to be the it color, such an odd green, too reminds me of that scene from Devil Wears Prada where she talks about choosing the color, "it's not just green, it's not army, it's not mud greed, it's actually 80's pea soup green...you’re wearing the jacket that was selected for you by the people in this room."


----------



## englishprof

shoegirlmd said:


> Apparently a stowaway hopped into my box that showed up not well sealed. Not sure if you can tell what this is but it appears to be some car parts that were destined for a car dealership another state over!


Do you remember someone got a frozen meal or something in one of the packages last year??


----------



## KGracr22

KGracr22 said:


> haha I get you there with the Masters. Green does seem to be the it color, such an odd green, too reminds me of that scene from Devil Wears Prada where she talks about choosing the color, "it's not just green, it's not army, it's not mud greed, it's actually 80's pea soup green...you’re wearing the jacket that was selected for you by the people in this room."


These baffle me esp for the price:


----------



## sabrunka

buggiewomma said:


> LOL! Who was that?!
> I thought it was some kind of frozen meat meal… like sloppy joes or maybe… ham???



Haha I remember this!! This as well as the disappointment in the Reiss camel jacket are what I remember most lol.


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> LOVE! I loved those too but thought it  would be a bit much to get both. I got these:
> View attachment 5442752


I was torn between the two myself . Hope you love them!!


----------



## chloethelovely

KGracr22 said:


> These baffle me esp for the price:
> View attachment 5442759


Agreed!


----------



## tripamy

nikki626 said:


> I don't know if the "in store" selection is super accurate. I saw a lot things "in store" online and then when i got to the store not so much so it was probably best that you order and did the shipping.


Yep, I've been disappointed by that before in other sales.


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> I was torn between the two myself . Hope you love them!!


You too! I’ll probably see your and be jealous


----------



## shoegirlmd

This top may be the piece that has surprised me the most so far — I like it more than I expected. It’s 100% cotton and a pretty textured knit. It does flare out a little at the bottom so that can be good or bad depending on what you want…

Other items I am loving/likely to keep:

Reiss top in burgundy
Halogen dress
Halogen cardigan in olive Italy 

My definite misses so far are:

both allsaints blazers — I found them to be too loose in the waist if they fit in the shoulder. I will say they did run TTS for me though. I’m an 8 in blazers and an 8 fit the best in these. I did think the suede was nice quality and liked it more than the white leather.
These Vince pants. The fabric is interesting, the front looks nice, but the back causes “diaper butt” as my husband calls it.
The boss leather skirt. Cut too straight for my hourglass shape. 

I am still deciding about the Reiss sweater dress and the Club Monaco twist tshirt dress. I think I’ll have it hemmed to knee length if I keep it.

Happy to send more mod shots if anyone wants to see a specific item.


----------



## mgrant

buggiewomma said:


> LOL! Who was that?!
> I thought it was some kind of frozen meat meal… like sloppy joes or maybe… ham???



I remember that! I have it in my head that it was barbecue pulled pork


----------



## rutabaga

mgrant said:


> I remember that! I have it in my head that it was barbecue pulled pork



Yes I was about to say pulled pork!


----------



## rutabaga

Here we go! Blast from the past:


----------



## palmbeachpink

Denise Lemoine said:


> I have two Longchamp leather totes from the NAS and they are both great.  Super supple.  I like the NAS versions better than the ones shown on the Longchamp site, the handles seem longer and I can carry them on my shoulder.



love the nordies version of longchamp tote pilage, they are the best

my problem is that I have all of the colors in one form or another, lol

love the pomegranate color, it's so pretty, have the tote in non nordies large pliage style, it's great!


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> Yes I was about to say pulled pork!


YES!! It totally was. And someone commented that an SA must have accidentally packed their lunch. And I thought… “really? do people really just whip out a box of bbq pulled pork for their work lunch?!”


----------



## rutabaga

buggiewomma said:


> YES!! It totally was. And someone commented that an SA must have accidentally packed their lunch. And I thought… “really? do people really just whip out a box of bbq pulled pork for their work lunch?!”



I had a coworker who would eat an entire bag of mixed frozen vegetables for lunch every day. Claimed she lost a ton of weight this way. I need a balanced meal!!! But yeah my guess is someone scooped up all the merch and placed it into a box for shipping without realizing their lunch was mixed in the pile.


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> You too! I’ll probably see your and be jealous


Ha! Maybe we can share post-arrival pics


----------



## nikki626

Did anyone get any intel on why there isn't any Tory in the sale this year?


----------



## Laurenleigh

If you need a simple, flattering, inexpensive LBD, and don’t mind a shortish hemline, this one is great! Also comes in a pretty emerald green color. 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/cora-long-sleeve-dress/6807894?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
		

.

It’s a pullover style, super comfy, and can be styled tons of different ways. The back is a teeny bit longer than the front so it doesn’t feel too short in the back. I think I’ll get a ton of wear out of this.


----------



## nikki626

Do any of you guys have this jacket, if so, what are your thoughts on it - great purchase bad purchase, cozy??



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-amazing-cozy-wrap-jacket/5556220?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FClothing%2FCoats%2C%20Jackets%20%26%20Blazers&color=030
		





What about this one, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mixed-m...n/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001


----------



## AshJs3

I was proud of my relatively small list a few days ago, but now it's grown out of control! I hate ordering so much, but the closest store to me is like 6 hours away. It gives me horrible anxiety when I go into the negative points. I wish they'd just take them away when you make a return.


----------



## gringamama

nikki626 said:


> Do any of you guys have this jacket, if so, what are your thoughts on it - great purchase bad purchase, cozy??
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-amazing-cozy-wrap-jacket/5556220?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FClothing%2FCoats%2C%20Jackets%20%26%20Blazers&color=030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442794
> 
> 
> What about this one, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mixed-media-quilted-cozy-jacket/6563571?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001
> View attachment 5442796


I bought the wrap jacket on the top during last year’s NAS and wasn’t sure how much wear I’d get out of it but I ended up really liking it. I’ve always worked from home and wear a lot of athleisure, but it’s been a nice addition to my wardrobe - really comfy while not looking like your typical sweatshirt.


----------



## pixiejenna

LadyMartin said:


> Sadly my orders went in without any glitch.  Gone are the days of the website crashing and 10X point apology.  Would you think less of me if I said I miss those days...er 10Xpoints?...LOL



I think those days are over. I think a part of them allowing people to shop based on their tier is part of their way of preventing the system from being overloaded. So the biggest system over load will be when the lowest level of card holders can shop.


----------



## pixiejenna

Up to 12 items sold out.


----------



## waddleod

nikki626 said:


> Do any of you guys have this jacket, if so, what are your thoughts on it - great purchase bad purchase, cozy??
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-amazing-cozy-wrap-jacket/5556220?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FClothing%2FCoats%2C%20Jackets%20%26%20Blazers&color=030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442794
> 
> 
> What about this one, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mixed-media-quilted-cozy-jacket/6563571?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001
> View attachment 5442796



I have the first one and love it but I remember some others  not loving it.  Contemplated getting another color this year but I usually regret getting multiples of things. I have it in a very light gray color and was considering getting it in black.


----------



## gillysirl

I didn't do my homework (reading this thread) and ordered store pick-up. Almost everything is ready to be picked up - except for men's underwear - it was cancelled. So weird. It says it's in stock so I'm ordering again and picking shipping this time.


----------



## nikki626

waddleod said:


> I have the first one and love it but I remember some others  not loving it.  Contemplated getting another color this year but I usually regret getting multiples of things. I have it in a very light gray color and was considering getting it in black.



Thank you. Since I got the other Zella long jacket, I will skip the long one this year, and go with the bomber style. As I sit her and think about my purchases and make outfits in my head.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I have the first one, but the version out of the girls department. It fits much better and can be worn open without so much voluminous fabric. The women’s was too fussy for me. But my sister-in-law loves and lives in it. 



nikki626 said:


> Do any of you guys have this jacket, if so, what are your thoughts on it - great purchase bad purchase, cozy??
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-amazing-cozy-wrap-jacket/5556220?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FClothing%2FCoats%2C%20Jackets%20%26%20Blazers&color=030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442794
> 
> 
> What about this one, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mixed-media-quilted-cozy-jacket/6563571?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing/Coats, Jackets & Blazers&color=001
> View attachment 5442796


----------



## StylishMD

My one and only purchase for this year
I almost always buy a new pair of TF sunnies for my summer vacation 
don‘t need anything else


----------



## carolswin

My Nordstrom card use has deteriorated to basically once a year for the sale so I don't shop until Saturday. Last year I had a pair of Mother jeans on my wish list that sold out before I could buy and never came back. This year I put a pair on my wish list that is now sold out. Me and Mother jeans may not be meant to be!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

nikki626 said:


> Did anyone get any intel on why there isn't any Tory in the sale this year?



i read on N’s instagram feed that Tory Burch decide not to participate this year.


----------



## lovemyrescues

carolswin said:


> My Nordstrom card use has deteriorated to basically once a year for the sale so I don't shop until Saturday. Last year I had a pair of Mother jeans on my wish list that sold out before I could buy and never came back. This year I put a pair on my wish list that is now sold out. Me and Mother jeans may not be meant to be!


There some on sale now not part of the sale.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Hi guys! I've been following the thread here, and liking the modeling pics quite abit. I'm an influencer so I don't get in on the fun until tomorrow night. I'm also plus size and that is actually running in my favor right now. Only one item sold out so far(running shoes). One item shows low stock but the wish list is LONG and I suspect I will be pruning it. I'm very glad to see so many of you here.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

rutabaga said:


> Here we go! Blast from the past:
> View attachment 5442778


That was me


----------



## cmm62

I happened to check my wishlist after dinner and the L’Agence cropped blazer I wanted popped back - I’m sure it won’t ship but I felt like I won the lottery to still order on my double points day.

also about the Smythe blazers. The equestrian one sold out last year ASAP and I loved it. I stalked it for months and it never came back until November. I snagged it, full price, but I love it so so much. I truly wish Smythe gave more inventory to the sale. I wear it once a week in colder months and it was worth full price but still…we can’t make more than 27 blazers to sell to the general public lol?


----------



## KathrynS

RhiannonMR said:


> Hi guys! I've been following the thread here, and liking the modeling pics quite abit. I'm an influencer so I don't get in on the fun until tomorrow night. I'm also plus size and that is actually running in my favor right now. Only one item sold out so far(running shoes). One item shows low stock but the wish list is LONG and I suspect I will be pruning it. I'm very glad to see so many of you here.


Will just be me and you fighting it out in plus . One item is sold out for me but I was on the fence anyway. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. I’m central time so only get one hour for double points.


----------



## lovemyrescues

She has good advice:


----------



## JoesGirl

Whew! BUSY day at work and came home to 12 pages to catch up on!  Loved all the pics and the auto parts shot! Too funny.  And recalling the lunch meat story from last year, that had me laughing out loud.  
My box of 52 items came! I agree with the gal who said it always looks like it got kicked all over the place like in the Ace Ventura movie!  

Soooooooo out of the 51 items, 4 were for my husband and two were Christmas gifts.  

The only keepers for me are:

Free People Cardigan not sure which color. I ordered the cream, wine and grey. Leaning towards the cream but may keep the wine too. The grey is too blue for me.
Treasure & Bond Ruched Dress Can’t believe I’m keeping it but I loved it with the Rails Button Up Shirt and some sneaks. LOVED.
Nordstrom Signature Cashmere set keeping them in the moss color, size small.
Zella Flares loved these also the other they have in the sale. I’ll live in those.

All Saints Oriana Boots in Caramel. I was very disappointed that they aren’t a caramel color like in the picture, but more of a light tan/taupe color. That said, I really do love them and I don’t have anything in my closet like them. So I’m keeping them.
Nordstrom Signature crewneck sweater while this is thin, I’m a woman going thru menopause so I’m good with thin. LOL. And they go great with the boots mentioned above. 
I‘m also keeping some Frame jeans in the sale, wore them all day today and I loved them!

Still waiting on the Love Blazer and some other misc items. I’ll post my maybes later, I have several of those too. Yikes!


----------



## glitterHips

Is anyone interested in the sold out black Farm Rio dress in xl? I’m in Virginia Beach and will be returning it likely tomorrow. It doesn’t cover my booty!
I’m sad to say that the cult Gaia clutch arrived in pieces and it’s sold out. I ordered the tortoise one.


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> She has good advice:




After watching these videos I want to delete my WL lol. But I know that some items never make it to NR.


----------



## Daisy22

I feel like there are a lot fewer scarves and other accessories this year.


----------



## baghabitz34

mpls_doodle said:


> First part of my midnight order with overnight shipping has shipped out! They are on it today.


Same. Stayed up later than I should have to place my order at 12:03 am. Almost everything has shipped already.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> After watching these videos I want to delete my WL lol. But I know that some items never make it to NR.


LOL


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> After watching these videos I want to delete my WL lol. But I know that some items never make it to NR.



She makes a similar video each year. Somethings make it some don't and then there is always the size issue. I think she is a postmark reseller too, so is always looking for the best deals so she can resale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Oh heads up.  I hope it is resolved now but if you purchased in store double check the sales price on your receipt.  They were all ringing up at the regular price and she had to manually change each one.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> She makes a similar video each year. Somethings make it some don't and then there is always the size issue. I think she is a postmark reseller too, so is always looking for the best deals so she can resale.


interesting


----------



## JoesGirl

Here are my maybes:

Cinq Blazer, like it but am waiting to see if I like the Love blazer more. Not a fan of the no stretch material.

Pedro Garcia shoes. These I LOVE! But I’m not sure I’ll grab them as much as I need to justify the cost. Still mulling these over. I wouldnt wear them with a dress, it would be too much for me. But I could see me wearing them with jeans. Still thinking.

Save the Duck LOVE this, and don’t have a black long puffer.  Depends on how many other items I keep. 

Sweaty Betty LOVE this too, but not sure I need another jacket. 

still waiting on two Free People Swim Too Deep sweaters that haven’t shipped yet.  I have a feeling they’ll be cancelled.  They were ordered first night of sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> Here are my maybes:
> 
> Cinq Blazer, like it but am waiting to see if I like the Love blazer more. Not a fan of the no stretch material.
> 
> Pedro Garcia shoes. These I LOVE! But I’m not sure I’ll grab them as much as I need to justify the cost. Still mulling these over. I wouldnt wear them with a dress, it would be too much for me. But I could see me wearing them with jeans. Still thinking.
> 
> Save the Duck LOVE this, and don’t have a black long puffer.  Depends on how many other items I keep.
> 
> Sweaty Betty LOVE this too, but not sure I need another jacket.
> 
> still waiting on two Free People Swim Too Deep sweaters that haven’t shipped yet.  I have a feeling they’ll be cancelled.  They were ordered first night of sale.



I think those are coming from the manufacturer.  Did you size down?  I spent too much to justify buying anything else but hoping they go on deeper discount in the fall.  If not, maybe next year.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

lovemyrescues said:


> Oh heads up.  I hope it is resolved now but if you purchased in store double check the sales price on your receipt.  They were all ringing up at the regular price and she had to manually change each one.



This happened to me today and I had to swipe my Nords retail card and than she rang everything up and it scanned the reduced price. My icon access showed up on their register but didn't activate until I swiped my card.


----------



## lovemyrescues

SoCalGal2016 said:


> This happened to me today and I had to swipe my Nords retail card and than she rang everything up and it scanned the reduced price. My icon access showed up on their register but didn't activate until I swiped my card.


Hmmm, not me because I know that accidently she missed one and I had to have her adjust it that same day (I wanted to keep my double points).


----------



## SoCalGal2016

lovemyrescues said:


> She has good advice:




I don't agree with her suggestion not to get a Nordstrom card.  You can't accumulate points towards Nordstrom notes if you apply Nordstrom purchases on a regular credit card.  I made close to $200 on notes today and if I used my AMEX I wouldn't get that. But I agree that if you can wait, everything from the Anniversary sale will show up at a Nordstrom Rack within a year.  That being said, the condition of items at the Rack are not as good as the sale (ie they are returns and I have seen scratches, loose threads and other wear and tear) on rack items.


----------



## lovemyrescues

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I don't agree with her suggestion not to get a Nordstrom card.  You can't accumulate points towards Nordstrom notes if you apply Nordstrom purchases on a regular credit card.  I made close to $200 on notes today and if I used my AMEX I wouldn't get that. But I agree that if you can wait, everything from the Anniversary sale will show up at a Nordstrom Rack within a year.


I agree with you, get the card if you plan on shopping there after the sale.  I love getting notes!


----------



## Gatsby

SoCalGal2016 said:


> This happened to me today and I had to swipe my Nords retail card and than she rang everything up and it scanned the reduced price. My icon access showed up on their register but didn't activate until I swiped my card.



Yes, it's weird, when you enter your card it says something like "price unlocked". They say your Icon card gives you the discount when the card is scanned but there was one item where the discount didn't show and she had to change it. It was the Varsity Jacket
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/varsity-jacket/6629448 which I think will definitely sell out in the next day or so.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> I think those are coming from the manufacturer.  Did you size down?  I spent too much to justify buying anything else but hoping they go on deeper discount in the fall.  If not, maybe next year.



I ordered an XS in the FP, and I’m a size 10 and 5”3.  I’m hoping they aren’t too big still, sometimes FP items swallow me up because of my height.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

JoesGirl said:


> I hated it!  But I have broad shoulders and am a point in my life where I won’t wear it if I’m uncomfortable. It runs true to size.



I tried the Wacoal Red carpet strapless bra on today hoping it would work and this bra literally gave me bullet boobs (I looked like the gal in the picture)! It really pushes you up and the doubles the size of your boobs! Maybe its good for A or B cup sizes but its just too much boob enhancement for me!
	

		
			
		

		
	






			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen&color=260


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> I ordered an XS in the FP, and I’m a size 10 and 5”3.  I’m hoping they aren’t too big still, sometimes FP items swallow me up because of my height.


Thanks. I hope it works. I am 5’8” so maybe just sizing down to a small would work better.


----------



## JoesGirl

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I tried the Wacoal Red carpet strapless bra on today hoping it would work and this bra literally gave me bullet boobs (I looked like the gal in the picture)! It really pushes you up and the doubles the size of your boobs! Maybe its good for A or B cup sizes but its just too much boob enhancement for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wacoal-red-carpet-convertible-strapless-bra/3236610?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen&color=260


GIRRRRRRL! I needed a good laugh at the end of my day. Thank you! Oh and couldn’t agree more, did the same for me.  My husband HATES it when I wear anything like that or Spanx.  He says it makes me cranky.


----------



## waddleod

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I don't agree with her suggestion not to get a Nordstrom card.  You can't accumulate points towards Nordstrom notes if you apply Nordstrom purchases on a regular credit card.  I made close to $200 on notes today and if I used my AMEX I wouldn't get that. But I agree that if you can wait, everything from the Anniversary sale will show up at a Nordstrom Rack within a year.  That being said, the condition of items at the Rack are not as good as the sale (ie they are returns and I have seen scratches, loose threads and other wear and tear) on rack items.



You can now. I think they changed it a couple years ago already. I only use my Nordstrom card if there are extra points because the cash back from my regular card is as good or better than the normal point system. I think you get less nordstrom points if you pay with a different card but then I’m also getting the points for the cash back on my regular card.


----------



## waddleod

So…apparently I have two Nordy accounts. I don’t know how or why but maybe it has to do with using my regular card instead of my Nordstrom card for some purchases. I thought they had renewed my Icon status (though I can’t understand why) bc they sent me a new metal credit card. But my online account said member which made sense because I spent very little there last year.  My SA contacted me about ordering and I told him I was only a member this year and that’s what it showed on his end too. 

Someone else mentioned she had to re enter her Nordstrom card online. I noticed tonight that mine wasn’t in there anymore, and after I put it in, all the info changed and it said I am icon and my points went back to where they had been (-7500 from the returns years ago like many of you, where the “other“ account shows +269.)

There is only one item I really want that is currently sold out and I suspect it won’t work for me anyway (the L’Agence green boucle blazer). Hopefully I can snag a return. Also looking at the Nordstrom gathered waist midi dress and my size in black is sold out but I’m sure I’ll be able to get it at some point and if not I’ll try the orange.


----------



## shoegirlmd

JoesGirl said:


> Here are my maybes:
> 
> Cinq Blazer, like it but am waiting to see if I like the Love blazer more. Not a fan of the no stretch material.
> 
> Pedro Garcia shoes. These I LOVE! But I’m not sure I’ll grab them as much as I need to justify the cost. Still mulling these over. I wouldnt wear them with a dress, it would be too much for me. But I could see me wearing them with jeans. Still thinking.
> 
> Save the Duck LOVE this, and don’t have a black long puffer.  Depends on how many other items I keep.
> 
> Sweaty Betty LOVE this too, but not sure I need another jacket.
> 
> still waiting on two Free People Swim Too Deep sweaters that haven’t shipped yet.  I have a feeling they’ll be cancelled.  They were ordered first night of sale.


I love those PG shoes. My favorite shoe brand and always so comfy!


----------



## Teagaggle

I placed an order for in-store pick up at midnight yesterday. None of my items became available for in-store pick up yet...I went into the store last night. It was busy, but not overly so. SAs were available in every department. All of the items I ordered were in stock & on display in my size! I ended up picking up many of the items myself.  When & if they get around to filling it in-store, they'll be returned. Highly unorganized. 
Also echo what others say about checking prices when checking out...I entered my phone #, which you'd think would "unlock" the sale price but nope, everything rang up full price & didn't change until I inserted my card.


----------



## Cculp1

glitterHips said:


> Is anyone interested in the sold out black Farm Rio dress in xl? I’m in Virginia Beach and will be returning it likely tomorrow. It doesn’t cover my booty!
> I’m sad to say that the cult Gaia clutch arrived in pieces and it’s sold out. I ordered the tortoise one.


How terrible! Wonder if there is any way they can replace it?????


----------



## jennlt

shoegirlmd said:


> I love those PG shoes. My favorite shoe brand and always so comfy!


I love Pedro Garcia too and it was my only purchase this year besides a couple bras. I bought the wedges, though.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/pedro-garcia-jouri-platform-wedge-sandal-women/6884000?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=200


----------



## shoegirlmd

jennlt said:


> I love Pedro Garcia too and it was my only purchase this year besides a couple bras. I bought the wedges, though.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/pedro-garcia-jouri-platform-wedge-sandal-women/6884000?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442968


I love the color of those. Now I'm debating going back for a pair of PG but I REALLY don't need any...


----------



## glitterHips

Cculp1 said:


> How terrible! Wonder if there is any way they can replace it?????


Coincidently I order a similar one by the same brand right before the sale. My sa is going to speak with his manager to see if they can just price adjust that one. That’s the benefit of working with an sa!

I have 93 items coming and every year something unexpected happens, and he always irons it out! The items that were in store were shipped next day not too many of my items would not ship next day so we did upgrade shipping. That said most of the items are arriving today.


----------



## lisaroberts

glitterHips said:


> Is anyone interested in the sold out black Farm Rio dress in xl? I’m in Virginia Beach and will be returning it likely tomorrow. It doesn’t cover my booty!
> I’m sad to say that the cult Gaia clutch arrived in pieces and it’s sold out. I ordered the tortoise one.


Holy cow! How did they break the clutch?!


----------



## lisaroberts

JoesGirl said:


> Whew! BUSY day at work and came home to 12 pages to catch up on!  Loved all the pics and the auto parts shot! Too funny.  And recalling the lunch meat story from last year, that had me laughing out loud.
> My box of 52 items came! I agree with the gal who said it always looks like it got kicked all over the place like in the Ace Ventura movie!
> 
> Soooooooo out of the 51 items, 4 were for my husband and two were Christmas gifts.
> 
> The only keepers for me are:
> 
> Free People Cardigan not sure which color. I ordered the cream, wine and grey. Leaning towards the cream but may keep the wine too. The grey is too blue for me.
> Treasure & Bond Ruched Dress Can’t believe I’m keeping it but I loved it with the Rails Button Up Shirt and some sneaks. LOVED.
> Nordstrom Signature Cashmere set keeping them in the moss color, size small.
> Zella Flares loved these also the other they have in the sale. I’ll live in those.
> 
> All Saints Oriana Boots in Caramel. I was very disappointed that they aren’t a caramel color like in the picture, but more of a light tan/taupe color. That said, I really do love them and I don’t have anything in my closet like them. So I’m keeping them.
> Nordstrom Signature crewneck sweater while this is thin, I’m a woman going thru menopause so I’m good with thin. LOL. And they go great with the boots mentioned above.
> I‘m also keeping some Frame jeans in the sale, wore them all day today and I loved them!
> 
> Still waiting on the Love Blazer and some other misc items. I’ll post my maybes later, I have several of those too. Yikes!


Thanks for the ruched dress review. Looks like exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## jennlt

shoegirlmd said:


> I love the color of those. Now I'm debating going back for a pair of PG but I REALLY don't need any...


 Tan bags and shoes are my go-to accessories in the warmer months and I think these shoes will work with cropped pants, bootcut jeans, casual skirts and dresses so I've rationalized that I "need" them even though I have far too many shoes already.


----------



## saban

My status upgraded right before the sale so I was able to shop earlier, but I felt like there wasn't as much that I wanted as in previous years. This could be just because I have so much "stuff" in general, but I think my total spend this year will likely not go over a few hundred.

Definitely got more Zella pants because that's all I live in and they sold out fast last year, but other than that maybe a pair of sunglasses? maybe that pink carry on??? 

Was also hoping for some rose gold hoops but I guess that was last years trend.


----------



## massr0mantic

Daisy22 said:


> I feel like there are a lot fewer scarves and other accessories this year.


There totally are! I used to stock up on winter accessories when I would travel and I was so surprised there is so little.

If something is added to our wishlist will it just disappear if sold out or does it say sold out? I guess I should have taken a screenshot if so because I don’t think I would remember what I had if it just disappears from my list. Still waiting to shop until tomorrow, but my SA is pulling stuff today for me.

thank you to everyone that has posted info and photos! Of course I had to add more to my wish list after reading lol


----------



## piosavsfan

massr0mantic said:


> There totally are! I used to stock up on winter accessories when I would travel and I was so surprised there is so little.
> 
> If something is added to our wishlist will it just disappear if sold out or does it say sold out? I guess I should have taken a screenshot if so because I don’t think I would remember what I had if it just disappears from my list. Still waiting to shop until tomorrow, but my SA is pulling stuff today for me.
> 
> thank you to everyone that has posted info and photos! Of course I had to add more to my wish list after reading lol


It will go to the bottom of your wishlist and say sold out.


----------



## shoegirlmd

jennlt said:


> Tan bags and shoes are my go-to accessories in the warmer months and I think these shoes will work with cropped pants, bootcut jeans, casual skirts and dresses so I've rationalized that I "need" them even though I have far too many shoes already.


I think you are absolutely right!


----------



## LittleStar88

I was able to place my order this morning. Kind of on a sneakers mission to bought a few of the On sneakers - a pair in the different styles offered to give them a try.

Got the Prada sunnies, some beauty staples, Bomba sneakers, Sweaty Betty hoodie.

On the hunt for the Sweaty Betty open stitch sweater. Not really a huge fan of white, and I expect SB will offer this same sweater in other colors soon, so won't be totally heartbroken if I can't get the sale one (ok to pay full price for a color I like better - live inthese open weave SB sweaters in the summer).


----------



## Hobie

massr0mantic said:


> If something is added to our wishlist will it just disappear if sold out or does it say sold out?



It will go to the bottom and say sold out - but it may only be sold out in the size you added to your wish list.

FWIW I still have a few things on my wish list from the 2021 sale, and I was able to track those items all year long. If anything came back in stock and/or went on sale throughout the year, I would get a notification. This also helped me figure out what items only go on sale during the anniversary sale.


----------



## chloethelovely

I bought so much in store that I didn't spring for expedited shipping.  It won't be the end of the world if anything cancels on me.

Just got my first shipment... Aquatalia boots and a strapless bra.

These boots are fantastic! I bought the light taupe, but the other color looks great too!


----------



## VSOP

Anyone purchase these or have feedback on company? 

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/2778321


----------



## bunnylou

VSOP said:


> Anyone purchase these or have feedback on company?
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/2778321



I picked up a pair of the .33ct last Anniversary in the $600 range. Whoa what a price hike this year! I wear them often and love them. They were my favorite purchase for sure!


----------



## VSOP

bunnylou said:


> I picked up a pair of the .33ct last Anniversary in the $600 range. Whoa what a price hike this year! I wear them often and love them. They were my favorite purchase for sure!



Thats what I was wondering too, if the price was reasonable. The .33 is around 900 this year.
Thanks!


----------



## mgrant

This may be a silly question, but just out of curiosity...are the sunglasses in the sale typically from the designer's "normal" collection? I haven't purchased sunglasses in the sale before, and was interested in a pair from Prada. Didn't want to bother if they were just a made-for-sale situation. Kind of like how some designer/luxury brands have bags that are made specifically for the outlets and whatnot. Nordstrom has what looks to be the exact same pair in essentially the same color at full-price, which I thought was odd.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I just received the Steve Madden Holley bootie and was underwhelmed  The synthetic upper looks very cheap and they are short and run very wide in the toe bed. I ordered my regular size and will need to size up a half of size but at $85 I will be returning because I saw a similar Frame bootie (all leather) that was three times the price but I used the Nordstrom notes and they're now about the same price as the Steve Madden. I have no experience with shoes from Frame. Does anyone own Frame shoes and your thoughts on them? (Also I loved the video by Rafael which probably influenced my decision 

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/holley-chelsea-boot-women/6871976?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes&color=001



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/le-croyden-bootie-women/6855012?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=501447&utm_content=20220707_productimg1


----------



## golfinggirl

Love seeing everyones purchases. For those of you that bought the VB Farley Merlot Blazer how was the sizing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## carolswin

Anyone have experience withe the Pura diffuser and fragrance set? I've never used one before and am considering it for my teenage sons room. Is it worth it? Or is it a constant money drain with scent refills?

Also what about the Ohom mug and warmer set? My husband is constantly pouring out half cups of coffee because he lets it get cold.

On a completely different note, last year I purchased the Allsaints Ray leather wallet in black and I have loved it. Its the perfect middle size and hasn't worn a bit. They have a green one this year that I absolutely do not need.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165


----------



## JeninOrlando

I love my Pura but i have it in an Alexa Plug so i turn the plug off 12 hours a day to make it last longer.


----------



## bunnylou

VSOP said:


> Thats what I was wondering too, if the price was reasonable. The .33 is around 900 this year.
> Thanks!



They are great earrings and IIRC, the brand uses ethically-sourced diamonds.


----------



## KathrynS

carolswin said:


> Anyone have experience withe the Pura diffuser and fragrance set? I've never used one before and am considering it for my teenage sons room. Is it worth it? Or is it a constant money drain with scent refills?
> 
> Also what about the Ohom mug and warmer set? My husband is constantly pouring out half cups of coffee because he lets it get cold.
> 
> On a completely different note, last year I purchased the Allsaints Ray leather wallet in black and I have loved it. Its the perfect middle size and hasn't worn a bit. They have a green one this year that I absolutely do not need.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165


I love my Pura but don’t buy it. You can usually get the diffuser for free.


----------



## lulumum

This is what I’ve ordered so far. Is it just me or are the pickings slim very early on this year. seems like all of the key items sold out immediately and there wasn’t as much selection to start with. I wonder if they will have trouble keeping the sale stocked for the duration of the sale.

Any Canadians here? I took a chance and ordered off the US side vs. waiting for the Canadian sale and I’m glad I did. The CAD sale is tiny this year!!! So many of the brands aren’t even available.

If anyone is wondering about the Smythe birken blazer (the longer one), I have a try-on on my blog from a previous years (2018/2019) one which is identical except the color shade is slightly different.


----------



## lovemyrescues

carolswin said:


> Anyone have experience withe the Pura diffuser and fragrance set? I've never used one before and am considering it for my teenage sons room. Is it worth it? Or is it a constant money drain with scent refills?
> 
> Also what about the Ohom mug and warmer set? My husband is constantly pouring out half cups of coffee because he lets it get cold.
> 
> On a completely different note, last year I purchased the Allsaints Ray leather wallet in black and I have loved it. Its the perfect middle size and hasn't worn a bit. They have a green one this year that I absolutely do not need.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165



The Pura set is a good deal.  It works.  I bought one when it first came out.  My husband said the scent overwhelmed the house (he is not a fan of home fragrances) so I gave it to a friend.  But it does work and you can turn it off and on with their app.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

UPS just dropped off my first purchase!  It shipped directly from the manufacturer.  I “LOVE” it lol. I am an ambassador and ordered around 12:03am Thursday. A couple other items have shipped, and some are still “preparing”. I do have some things ready to pick up in store, but I’m too sick to go, and I’m definitely not sending my husband lol


----------



## Laurenleigh

carolswin said:


> Anyone have experience withe the Pura diffuser and fragrance set? I've never used one before and am considering it for my teenage sons room. Is it worth it? Or is it a constant money drain with scent refills?
> 
> Also what about the Ohom mug and warmer set? My husband is constantly pouring out half cups of coffee because he lets it get cold.
> 
> On a completely different note, last year I purchased the Allsaints Ray leather wallet in black and I have loved it. Its the perfect middle size and hasn't worn a bit. They have a green one this year that I absolutely do not need.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165


I love the Pura. I have two; one in the front of my house and one in the back. It can be a money drain if you keep the factory settings, but if you go into the app and adjust the schedule and scent intensity, it can really lengthen how long each cartridge lasts. I set mine to only run during the afternoons and evening when I’m home during the week and daytime hours on the weekends. I have it alternate which scent cartridge it uses in each device (each device holds two cartridges) every day so I don’t get nose blind to it. It doesn’t run at night or while I’m working. 

I also like that you can adjust scent intensity. Some are more potent than others. 

I have auto delivery, which saves some money on refills, but usually wind up pushing my delivery date back a ton because I think it’s set to monthly and I generally don’t need to refill that often. You can swap auto delivery scents at any time. The downside is that you cant “sample” the smells like Bath and Body Works, but I’ve never gotten one I hated, and if you do, the company lets you exchange it. 

I’m happy with mine and recommend it, but not sure how the sale price compares to other deals elsewhere.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

carolswin said:


> Anyone have experience withe the Pura diffuser and fragrance set? I've never used one before and am considering it for my teenage sons room. Is it worth it? Or is it a constant money drain with scent refills?
> 
> Also what about the Ohom mug and warmer set? My husband is constantly pouring out half cups of coffee because he lets it get cold.
> 
> On a completely different note, last year I purchased the Allsaints Ray leather wallet in black and I have loved it. Its the perfect middle size and hasn't worn a bit. They have a green one this year that I absolutely do not need.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165



I have two Pura diffusers. I like that I can control them through an app. I think it has helped me spend less money on candles. I keep the scent intensity low so I don't have to refill them that often. I also wait until I can't smell the scent anymore before I refill them.


----------



## englishprof

leopardgirl0123 said:


> UPS just dropped off my first purchase!  It shipped directly from the manufacturer.  I “LOVE” it lol. I am an ambassador and ordered around 12:03am Thursday. A couple other items have shipped, and some are still “preparing”. I do have some things ready to pick up in store, but I’m too sick to go, and I’m definitely not sending my husband lol
> 
> View attachment 5443154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443155


"Love" this--and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## englishprof

I wanted to update that all 10 of my in-store pickups were available/not cancelled (yay!), and I'm waiting on some shipped items, but here are my thoughts on what I got: 

Really like

Essential Diamond Stud Earrings: I know MV isn't everyone's favorite, but I got these in yellow gold, and they are sparkly/a nice alternative to some of the pricier NAS ones: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/monica-vinader-essential-diamond-stud-earrings/6623948
Zella Carey Jacquard Knit Funnel Neck Pullover: so cute, cozy, and thumbholes! I got in purple nebula but just ordered another in ivory (like a lot of Zella wear, it's generously sized):https://www.nordstrom.com/s/carey-jacquard-knit-funnel-neck-pullover/6563544
Zella Restore Soft Pocket Leggings: seems like all of my black leggings are starting to fade/wear at the same time, and I'm a sucker for pockets  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-restore-soft-pocket-leggings/5527402
Nordstrom Set of 4 Champagne Flute: certainly not the finest glassware but a sturdy-enough set (our "hometender" approved ) to replace some departed ones https://www.nordstrom.com/s/set-of-4-champagne-flutes/6584909
Nordstrom Tech-Smart Piqué Polo: these were a BIG hit for my husband. Really nice material and "substantial" polo. Got in 2 colors but have already ordered another: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-tech-smart-pique-polo-regular-big-tall/6466930
Slip Date Night Silk Scrunchie Pack $70 Value: I've missed out on these in past years, and my wild hair could use them, so these are a keeper  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/date-night-silk-scrunchie-pack-70-value/6867264
Caslon Chambray Popover Tunic: I might have a denim shirt problem, and, as someone earlier in the thread mentioned, this one's a good call for over leggings. I ordered in XS and Small, and both fit, but I like my denim shirt tending toward oversized so keeping the small: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-chambray-popover-tunic/5872873
Not so much/going back

Sweaty Betty Explorer Tapered Athletic Pants: a good friend has these in black and a dark leopard print, so I've been eyeing them for a while. But, these didn't do much for me--not just the color but the fit was "meh" on my body, which is all me  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/explorer-tapered-athletic-pants/5724477
Chloe Eau de Parum: I mentioned that I might purchase for nostalgia's sake. These are definitely small, which is okay, but I guess the scent was better for my teen years! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eau-de-parum-set-29-value/6864255
Still waiting on a few items--BD Circle Cardi & ankle socks, this dress (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/gathered-waist-midi-dress/6598382),Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants, and MV earrings. 

You all are rockin' it, and thanks for all of your shares/updates. I've said it before, but this is a great distraction from the world/news. Wishing you all a great weekend, and stay well


----------



## pixiejenna

lovemyrescues said:


> She has good advice:




These are good tips for shopping in general. I think that a lot of us over the years shopping the sale are applying these rules already but good for newbies to see. Especially that a lot of times you can find the sale items cheaper after the sale, either directly at nordies or the rack.


----------



## Lily's Mom

chloethelovely said:


> I bought so much in store that I didn't spring for expedited shipping.  It won't be the end of the world if anything cancels on me.
> 
> Just got my first shipment... Aquatalia boots and a strapless bra.
> 
> These boots are fantastic! I bought the light taupe, but the other color looks great too!


I would be interested in knowing then if they fit true to size and if the other color was maybe a dark grey?  They were on my initial wish list but got moved off for other things.  I will be returning a number of items that I received today so I'm back to wanting them.  I've tried Aquatalia on before covid and they seemed narrow so I was a bit skeptical.


----------



## jennlt

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received the Steve Madden Holley bootie and was underwhelmed  The synthetic upper looks very cheap and they are short and run very wide in the toe bed. I ordered my regular size and will need to size up a half of size but at $85 I will be returning because I saw a similar Frame bootie (all leather) that was three times the price but I used the Nordstrom notes and they're now about the same price as the Steve Madden. I have no experience with shoes from Frame. Does anyone own Frame shoes and your thoughts on them? (Also I loved the video by Rafael which probably influenced my decision
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/holley-chelsea-boot-women/6871976?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/le-croyden-bootie-women/6855012?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=501447&utm_content=20220707_productimg1


I just bought a pair of Frame fisherman sandals and the quality seems very good (I haven't worn them yet so I can't speak to durability) and the fit was true to size for me. I had the Frame Le Croyden boots in my wish list but ultimately didn't buy them because I have so many black boots that I couldn't justify another pair. 

I'd love to hear your thoughts when you get your boots!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I cannot post the video but Busbee Style posted try ons and the title is "My Favorite Fashion Finds From The 2022 Nordstrom Anniversary Sale For Women Over 40 & 50 - Try On!"


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I'm really loving all the pics! They really help me decide what I want.  Although I'm pretty impatient and feel like I need to participate in this camaraderie but I can't shop until tonight so I've already went ahead and filled up most of the items on my fall wish list (oversized blazer, leather jacket, lug sole booties, mini bag, stacking ring, bright color hoody) other places lol.  . So I don't really know what I'm going to do tonight when it's my turn. But I feel like an Ambassador or an Icon because I'm shopping too!  Just not the anniversary sale lol.


----------



## octnybride

The Zella flares look nice but is the 32"inseam accurate? 
Can anyone comment on this? I thought someone posted a pic wearing these and they were similar to my height (5'2") but wasn't sure if they are the same.

I'll take flares over skinny and with pockets!!


----------



## JeninOrlando

Am I the only one anxiously watching the clock count down to midnight? The bad thing is, i keep adding to my list, and i keep watching things sell out.


----------



## rebk

englishprof said:


> I wanted to update that all 10 of my in-store pickups were available/not cancelled (yay!), and I'm waiting on some shipped items, but here are my thoughts on what I got:
> 
> Really like
> 
> Essential Diamond Stud Earrings: I know MV isn't everyone's favorite, but I got these in yellow gold, and they are sparkly/a nice alternative to some of the pricier NAS ones: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/monica-vinader-essential-diamond-stud-earrings/6623948
> Zella Carey Jacquard Knit Funnel Neck Pullover: so cute, cozy, and thumbholes! I got in purple nebula but just ordered another in ivory (like a lot of Zella wear, it's generously sized):https://www.nordstrom.com/s/carey-jacquard-knit-funnel-neck-pullover/6563544
> Zella Restore Soft Pocket Leggings: seems like all of my black leggings are starting to fade/wear at the same time, and I'm a sucker for pockets  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-restore-soft-pocket-leggings/5527402
> Nordstrom Set of 4 Champagne Flute: certainly not the finest glassware but a sturdy-enough set (our "hometender" approved ) to replace some departed ones https://www.nordstrom.com/s/set-of-4-champagne-flutes/6584909
> Nordstrom Tech-Smart Piqué Polo: these were a BIG hit for my husband. Really nice material and "substantial" polo. Got in 2 colors but have already ordered another: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-tech-smart-pique-polo-regular-big-tall/6466930
> Slip Date Night Silk Scrunchie Pack $70 Value: I've missed out on these in past years, and my wild hair could use them, so these are a keeper  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/date-night-silk-scrunchie-pack-70-value/6867264
> Caslon Chambray Popover Tunic: I might have a denim shirt problem, and, as someone earlier in the thread mentioned, this one's a good call for over leggings. I ordered in XS and Small, and both fit, but I like my denim shirt tending toward oversized so keeping the small: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-chambray-popover-tunic/5872873
> Not so much/going back
> 
> Sweaty Betty Explorer Tapered Athletic Pants: a good friend has these in black and a dark leopard print, so I've been eyeing them for a while. But, these didn't do much for me--not just the color but the fit was "meh" on my body, which is all me  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/explorer-tapered-athletic-pants/5724477
> Chloe Eau de Parum: I mentioned that I might purchase for nostalgia's sake. These are definitely small, which is okay, but I guess the scent was better for my teen years! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eau-de-parum-set-29-value/6864255
> Still waiting on a few items--BD Circle Cardi & ankle socks, this dress (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/gathered-waist-midi-dress/6598382),Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants, and MV earrings.
> 
> You all are rockin' it, and thanks for all of your shares/updates. I've said it before, but this is a great distraction from the world/news. Wishing you all a great weekend, and stay well



The Sweaty Betty Explorer pants in green are on my wish list. I've never owned them, but have eyeing them for awhile, too. What about the fit did you not like? They seem a little short, like 25 inches. I get to order tonight, so am now wondering if I should even order them.


----------



## Laurenleigh

You guys know that Chewy commercial with the dog all excited over the delivery truck? That’s how I felt when UPS showed up at my door a few minutes ago.
“The peanut butter box is here! The peanut butter box is here!” 

Here’s what I’m returning:
-Nordstrom Signature cashmere poncho. Thin and not worth the price for me.




-AllSaints skirt. I wanted to love this so bad! It’s flowy and comfortable, the perfect length, and I love the slits on both sides, but the pleats right under the thin waistband did me no favors and made it look kind of matronly on me. I’d probably like it better with shapewear but that negates the comfort and ease of wear that makes it with the price. Boo!


-Open Edit Wide Leg Faux Leather Pants. They’re cute enough but they’re REALLY warm. Will be great for winter but it will be months before I could even think about wearing them so I’ll return for now and keep an eye for steeper markdowns later in the year. Won’t be heartbroken if I don’t grab them later though.




Undecided:
-AGL chunky sole loafers. I’ve been stalking chunky sole loafers for awhile, and these are comfy and seem to be high quality but they are a little shinier than I expected. Not quite patent but almost. They’re also a little out of my style comfort zone but so were wide leg pants a few months back so I’m going to hang onto them for now, try a few outfit pairings and decide for sure later.






Club Monaco Wool Coat. It’s thick, heavy and fully lined. More of a boiled wool texture than a soft, smooth wool but I’m okay with that. It’s definitely got the big drama collar look, which I love but if that’s not your thing or you’re broad shouldered, you may not like it. I kind of wish the snaps were black instead of silver. Hanging onto it for another week or two to decide if I really need it.


----------



## Laurenleigh

Now for the keepers!
Nordstrom Signature cashmere skirt and hoodie set. Size down 1 size for both pieces. I’m always a large but wearing mediums here in both.




Wit & Wisdom slit front jeans. TTS.




Good American black coated straight leg crop jeans. Size up 1-2 sizes. I’m wearing a 14 and normally a 10, sometimes 12. I’m 5’5” and they’re the perfect, juuuust above ankle length on me.


Blanc Noir Tectonic Coat. TTS. I’m wearing a large (with the same Good American black coated jeans). LOVE it!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Laurenleigh said:


> You guys know that Chewy commercial with the dog all excited over the delivery truck? That’s how I felt when UPS showed up at my door a few minutes ago.
> “The peanut butter box is here! The peanut butter box is here!”
> 
> Here’s what I’m returning:
> -Nordstrom Signature cashmere poncho. Thin and not worth the price for me.
> View attachment 5443275
> 
> View attachment 5443278
> 
> -AllSaints skirt. I wanted to love this so bad! It’s flowy and comfortable, the perfect length, and I love the slits on both sides, but the pleats right under the thin waistband did me no favors and made it look kind of matronly on me. I’d probably like it better with shapewear but that negates the comfort and ease of wear that makes it with the price. Boo!
> View attachment 5443285
> 
> -Open Edit Wide Leg Faux Leather Pants. They’re cute enough but they’re REALLY warm. Will be great for winter but it will be months before I could even think about wearing them so I’ll return for now and keep an eye for steeper markdowns later in the year. Won’t be heartbroken if I don’t grab them later though.
> View attachment 5443286
> 
> View attachment 5443287
> 
> Undecided:
> -AGL chunky sole loafers. I’ve been stalking chunky sole loafers for awhile, and these are comfy and seem to be high quality but they are a little shinier than I expected. Not quite patent but almost. They’re also a little out of my style comfort zone but so were wide leg pants a few months back so I’m going to hang onto them for now, try a few outfit pairings and decide for sure later.
> View attachment 5443290
> 
> View attachment 5443292
> 
> View attachment 5443291
> 
> Club Monaco Wool Coat. It’s thick, heavy and fully lined. More of a boiled wool texture than a soft, smooth wool but I’m okay with that. It’s definitely got the big drama collar look, which I love but if that’s not your thing or you’re broad shouldered, you may not like it. I kind of wish the snaps were black instead of silver. Hanging onto it for another week or two to decide if I really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443298
> 
> View attachment 5443301
> View attachment 5443303
> 
> View attachment 5443304


I like the green sweater set on you and the coat!  I like the coat on you,


----------



## JoesGirl

leopardgirl0123 said:


> UPS just dropped off my first purchase!  It shipped directly from the manufacturer.  I “LOVE” it lol. I am an ambassador and ordered around 12:03am Thursday. A couple other items have shipped, and some are still “preparing”. I do have some things ready to pick up in store, but I’m too sick to go, and I’m definitely not sending my husband lol
> 
> View attachment 5443154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443155



Hope you feel better! Is the blazer true to size? Does it have any stretch? Mine doesn’t arrive till a Tuesday! 



octnybride said:


> The Zella flares look nice but is the 32"inseam accurate?
> Can anyone comment on this? I thought someone posted a pic wearing these and they were similar to my height (5'2") but wasn't sure if they are the same.
> 
> I'll take flares over skinny and with pockets!!


I’m 5”3 and they are perfect with sneaks!


----------



## Lily's Mom

Took me a few hours to go through and open boxes and try on things and I only got about 26 items today.  I was most excited about the 1) Moccamaster.  I have cleaned and ran water through it twice and it is ready to roll for dinner tonight.  Beautiful color and easy to put to together.  I love the 2) Nordstrom signature cashmere v-neck sweater.  Camel color is just what I wanted.  Runs a bit large.  I am usually a medium or large and went with the medium.  Perfect weight, not itchy.  3) I also really like the Madewell Polo Sweater in Heather Bronze.  I went with the large on this and is a good fit maybe a tad large but it lays nice and looks good.  For Merino wool it can be hand washed and dried flat so that always makes me happy.  No itch to this as well.  Love the v-neck.  4) Also really love the Rag and Bone sneakers.  True to size.  I'm a 9 and bought a 9 in the black.  I have a pair of black John sneakers coming next week which I hope will also fit.  If they fit too I might exchange the black Rag and Bone for a different color.  I really don't want to let these go!   5)  The Amalfi Giuliano Loafer was really nice.  Made in Italy, slight lug sole, color is browner in person which I loved.  Size 9 was great but gaping on the side so I guess I need a narrow.  Definitely returning but not sure if I'll reorder because narrow might be too tight.  6)  Also disappointed in the Nic & Zoe textured cotton crewneck sweater but that one is on me.  I know better than to order a crewneck - the style makes me look like a linebacker.  Color is darker in person but still pretty just didn't do anything for me.  The 100% cotton is super comfy.  It is very stretchy - I ordered a medium and fit was great.  Wish it would have been a v-neck and for me a different color.  Got a bunch of beauty stuff which I'll highlight a few  7)  the Bobbi Brown lip tint duo (I'm keeping but has more color to it than I thought).  I really liked the Clinique 3 pack they had last year, minimal color and hydrated well.  8) I'm trying the Clarins eye cream mostly because I like an eye cream in a pump jar - I think it keeps the ingredients fresher?  (just my thing) It says it's good for sensitive eyes and as long as it absorbs well and hydrates I'm happy.  9)  Also love the Oribe shampoo set and ordered the Texturizing spray by itself (not in the sale).  I'm not a dry shampoo person and the texturizing spray seems to make my hair stay fresh longer anyway.  Also getting a GWP on that!  10) Love the barefoot dreams socks - can never go wrong with those.  I prefer the ankle ones.  Last item worth mentioned is the 11)  Chantelle C Magnifique Nouveau Bra - this is a new style I'm trying - I usually purchase the Rive Gauche but wanted something smoother.  I also really love this.  True to size for me.  I have another Chantelle style coming next week.  To everyone getting ready to shop tonight - have fun!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> Took me a few hours to go through and open boxes and try on things and I only got about 26 items today.  I was most excited about the 1) Moccamaster.  I have cleaned and ran water through it twice and it is ready to roll for dinner tonight.  Beautiful color and easy to put to together.  I love the 2) Nordstrom signature cashmere v-neck sweater.  Camel color is just what I wanted.  Runs a bit large.  I am usually a medium or large and went with the medium.  Perfect weight, not itchy.  3) I also really like the Madewell Polo Sweater in Heather Bronze.  I went with the large on this and is a good fit maybe a tad large but it lays nice and looks good.  For Merino wool it can be hand washed and dried flat so that always makes me happy.  No itch to this as well.  Love the v-neck.  4) Also really love the Rag and Bone sneakers.  True to size.  I'm a 9 and bought a 9 in the black.  I have a pair of black John sneakers coming next week which I hope will also fit.  If they fit too I might exchange the black Rag and Bone for a different color.  I really don't want to let these go!   5)  The Amalfi Giuliano Loafer was really nice.  Made in Italy, slight lug sole, color is browner in person which I loved.  Size 9 was great but gaping on the side so I guess I need a narrow.  Definitely returning but not sure if I'll reorder because narrow might be too tight.  6)  Also disappointed in the Nic & Zoe textured cotton crewneck sweater but that one is on me.  I know better than to order a crewneck - the style makes me look like a linebacker.  Color is darker in person but still pretty just didn't do anything for me.  The 100% cotton is super comfy.  It is very stretchy - I ordered a medium and fit was great.  Wish it would have been a v-neck and for me a different color.  Got a bunch of beauty stuff which I'll highlight a few  7)  the Bobbi Brown lip tint duo (I'm keeping but has more color to it than I thought).  I really liked the Clinique 3 pack they had last year, minimal color and hydrated well.  8) I'm trying the Clarins eye cream mostly because I like an eye cream in a pump jar - I think it keeps the ingredients fresher?  (just my thing) It says it's good for sensitive eyes and as long as it absorbs well and hydrates I'm happy.  9)  Also love the Oribe shampoo set and ordered the Texturizing spray by itself (not in the sale).  I'm not a dry shampoo person and the texturizing spray seems to make my hair stay fresh longer anyway.  Also getting a GWP on that!  10) Love the barefoot dreams socks - can never go wrong with those.  I prefer the ankle ones.  Last item worth mentioned is the 11)  Chantelle C Magnifique Nouveau Bra - this is a new style I'm trying - I usually purchase the Rive Gauche but wanted something smoother.  I also really love this.  True to size for me.  I have another Chantelle style coming next week.  To everyone getting ready to shop tonight - have fun!



Purchase the R&B sneakers now in the color you want before it sells out.  This way you keep one pair of black sneakers and do not risk not getting the color you want.


----------



## Lily's Mom

lovemyrescues said:


> Purchase the R&B sneakers now in the color you want before it sells out.  This way you keep one pair of black sneakers and do not risk not getting the color you want.


You are right!  I will - ordering more stuff today anyway.  I haven't used any of my double points until the sale started.  So I might justify using another one today.


----------



## englishprof

rebk said:


> The Sweaty Betty Explorer pants in green are on my wish list. I've never owned them, but have eyeing them for awhile, too. What about the fit did you not like? They seem a little short, like 25 inches. I get to order tonight, so am now wondering if I should even order them.


The color can certainly be a neutral/sort of khaki-ish, and I'm 5'3" so they weren't too short for me (LOL). I didn't love the back seaming, and that might just be personal preference because I think in the black color, that wouldn't stand out as much. You might want to order them knowing you can return? Sorry not to be more helpful--and happy ordering tonight!!


----------



## Lily's Mom

carolswin said:


> Anyone have experience withe the Pura diffuser and fragrance set? I've never used one before and am considering it for my teenage sons room. Is it worth it? Or is it a constant money drain with scent refills?
> 
> Also what about the Ohom mug and warmer set? My husband is constantly pouring out half cups of coffee because he lets it get cold.
> 
> On a completely different note, last year I purchased the Allsaints Ray leather wallet in black and I have loved it. Its the perfect middle size and hasn't worn a bit. They have a green one this year that I absolutely do not need.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ray-leather-wallet/4691165


I bought the Ohom mug and warmer set for my mom a couple of years ago.  Same thing as your husband.  She is a slow drinker and always needs to reheat her coffee.  It works well.  Can only be used with the mug it comes with which was a good enough size for my mom.  When not keeping your mug warm it also doubles as a phone charger which comes in handier than I thought.  The mug really does maintain the coffee temperature and keeps it fresh.


----------



## englishprof

Has anyone bought these/know if they run TTS?


----------



## kadya

Got the On Cloudswift’s today. IMO they run small. I ordered an 8. I wear an 8 in most athletic sneakers - my On Cloudflow’s from last year are an 8 as well. The 8 in these was just way too snug, and my toes were right at the end. 
They’re out of 8.5 right now (must be a sign  ) - I’ll swap if they ever come back in stock, because the color is so pretty.


----------



## LittleStar88

kadya said:


> Got the On Cloudswift’s today. IMO they run small. I ordered an 8. I wear an 8 in most athletic sneakers - my On Cloudflow’s from last year are an 8 as well. The 8 in these was just way too snug, and my toes were right at the end.
> They’re out of 8.5 right now (must be a sign  ) - I’ll swap if they ever come back in stock, because the color is so pretty.



Good to know!

I ordered my size and a half size up in whatever colors they had, so I will have an assortment and who knows which will work


----------



## bunnylou

Received 2 sizes of the AllSaints Denim Biker. One had a zipper that was in pieces. The other had a wonky zipper, which eventually worked. Fit TTS. Not in love, so both are going back. Will mention the broken zipper to the SA so they (hopefully) won’t just return it to stock.


----------



## lovemyrescues

So I wasn't going to buy anything else but on Wednesday I tried on the Free People Leo Henley Tee in black.  I am usually a medium but only went down to a small because I am tall and the XS looked silly.  I always felt I was too old for it but when I tried it on with jeans it looked so cute. So I bought it before it sold out.


----------



## buggiewomma

lisaroberts said:


> Holy cow! How did they break the clutch?!


Same question - what happened there?! It looks like those balls were just glued on with Elmer’s or something. How is that possible?!?! It’s expensive!! What a bummer.


----------



## buggiewomma

mgrant said:


> This may be a silly question, but just out of curiosity...are the sunglasses in the sale typically from the designer's "normal" collection? I haven't purchased sunglasses in the sale before, and was interested in a pair from Prada. Didn't want to bother if they were just a made-for-sale situation. Kind of like how some designer/luxury brands have bags that are made specifically for the outlets and whatnot. Nordstrom has what looks to be the exact same pair in essentially the same color at full-price, which I thought was odd.


I’ve definitely seen the normal designs in the sale but I’m not sure if they also have some made for sale style. I bet if you Google the style name you could find out. If they’re  only sold at Nordstrom… there’s your answer. It’s a good question.


----------



## Susies7

bunnylou said:


> Received 2 sizes of the AllSaints Denim Biker. One had a zipper that was in pieces. The other had a wonky zipper, which eventually worked. Fit TTS. Not in love, so both are going back. Will mention the broken zipper to the SA so they (hopefully) won’t just return it to stock.


Can I ask what sizes they were.  I’m wanting to know fit, I could only get the 10


----------



## chloethelovely

leopardgirl0123 said:


> UPS just dropped off my first purchase!  It shipped directly from the manufacturer.  I “LOVE” it lol. I am an ambassador and ordered around 12:03am Thursday. A couple other items have shipped, and some are still “preparing”. I do have some things ready to pick up in store, but I’m too sick to go, and I’m definitely not sending my husband lol
> 
> View attachment 5443154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443155



This is the item I ordered that I am most excited to see when it arrives!

If you have time, do you mind answering some questions? How does it fit? What's the quality like? Is the beading three distinctly different colors? So many questions...


----------



## chloethelovely

Lily's Mom said:


> I would be interested in knowing then if they fit true to size and if the other color was maybe a dark grey?  They were on my initial wish list but got moved off for other things.  I will be returning a number of items that I received today so I'm back to wanting them.  I've tried Aquatalia on before covid and they seemed narrow so I was a bit skeptical.


They feel TTS to me.  I normally wear an 8, I ordered an 8, and they fit well.  I have high insteps and thick ankles, and they zipped up and looked cute.  They seem to be well-made.  The other color is called anthracite, and looks like its dark grey.


----------



## tripamy

Hi everyone! At the risk of being presumptuous, I thought I'd dump a whole bunch of try on photos here - I didn't steam anything, but I thought that people finalizing their lists for tonight might want a heads-up about a few items:

I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ridley-funnel-neck-wool-sweater/6974960
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
		


This is the AllSaints Ridley sweater and the Spanx Perfect Pant Back Seam Skinny Ankle Pants. 

I got the sweater in a Medium and the pants in a LARGE. I always size up in Spanx pants. I love the pants and buy a new pair every year. I'm a teacher, and wear them a couple times a week. I like the sweater, though it does feel a bit like I'll have to take a minute to arrange it properly several times a day.


----------



## chloethelovely

tripamy said:


> Hi everyone! At the risk of being presumptuous, I thought I'd dump a whole bunch of try on photos here - I didn't steam anything, but I thought that people finalizing their lists for tonight might want a heads-up about a few items:
> 
> I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ridley-funnel-neck-wool-sweater/6974960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
> 
> 
> 
> This is the AllSaints Ridley sweater and the Spanx Perfect Pant Back Seam Skinny Ankle Pants.
> 
> I got the sweater in a Medium and the pants in a LARGE. I always size up in Spanx pants. I love the pants and buy a new pair every year. I'm a teacher, and wear them a couple times a week. I like the sweater, though it does feel a bit like I'll have to take a minute to arrange it properly several times a day.
> View attachment 5443438


Both pieces look great on you! I tried on the Spanx pants, and wasn't in love.  I wonder if I should have tried a size up..


----------



## tripamy

I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-lock-mock-neck-sweater/6977590
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-leather-tote-nordstrom-exclusive/3379111
		


I got the sweater in a medium, could maybe have done a small. Sorry, you can't really see the details, but I bought a green one last year and really liked it, so got the black this year. LOOOOOVE the bag.


----------



## tripamy

I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mixed-stitch-longline-cardigan/6979861
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-rounded-v-neck-t-shirt/4061980
		


I like the sweater, but this is a small and I am normally a medium. I feel like it's swallowing me. I'd size down two sizes. This is going back for the extra small. 

Also. This Caslon t-shirt is totally see-through in white. I should have known, rookie move. It the risk of boob-flashing everyone, I tried to show how see-through it is. I'm a high school teacher. CAN'T HAVE THAT.


----------



## tripamy

I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-v-neck-wool-cashmere-poncho/6643567
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/fleur-pointed-toe-mule-women/6871986
		


I'm on the fence about the poncho, got it in green, which will compliment my hazel eyes. It does seem a bit large, but I'm going to try them with my Mother Flares and some heeled boots to see if it works better. The shoes are a no-brainer, they're comfortable, keeping.


----------



## lovemyrescues

tripamy said:


> Hi everyone! At the risk of being presumptuous, I thought I'd dump a whole bunch of try on photos here - I didn't steam anything, but I thought that people finalizing their lists for tonight might want a heads-up about a few items:
> 
> I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ridley-funnel-neck-wool-sweater/6974960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
> 
> 
> 
> This is the AllSaints Ridley sweater and the Spanx Perfect Pant Back Seam Skinny Ankle Pants.
> 
> I got the sweater in a Medium and the pants in a LARGE. I always size up in Spanx pants. I love the pants and buy a new pair every year. I'm a teacher, and wear them a couple times a week. I like the sweater, though it does feel a bit like I'll have to take a minute to arrange it properly several times a day.
> View attachment 5443438


We are practically the same height weight etc.  cute outfit


----------



## tripamy

I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/phoenix-wedge-heel-bootie-women/6905218
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vero-moda-lefile-puff-sleeve-sweater/6813701
		


Y'ALL (I'm not even Southern, I'm from Boston). I. LOVE. THESE. BOOTS. I NEVER WANT TO TAKE THEM OFF. My pictures are not going to do them justice. KEEP KEEP KEEP. Also, no joke, bought the sweater in all 4 colors. Yep, I did. I was a bit worried, because I'm long waisted, but they are just at the short end of what I'll wear. They are only $26.99, and I'll get a lot of wear out of them. Even though for sure, eventually my students will notice, and inevitably, will comment. I CAN LIVE WITH THAT.


----------



## Lily's Mom

chloethelovely said:


> They feel TTS to me.  I normally wear an 8, I ordered an 8, and they fit well.  I have high insteps and thick ankles, and they zipped up and looked cute.  They seem to be well-made.  The other color is called anthracite, and looks like its dark grey.


Thank you - that's very helpful.  For some reason I thought you saw them in the store and that's why I asked about the color.  Then I re-read your post.  I think you are right about the color though and I think I'll be sorry if I don't try them.


----------



## tripamy

I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ridley-funnel-neck-wool-sweater/6974960
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nina-high-waist-raw-hem-ankle-flare-jeans-naturalecr/6902377
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/fleur-pointed-toe-mule-women/6871986
		


I'm on the fence about these Rag & Bone pants. I SIZED UP to a 30, and they fit fine. I hate light pants that are too tight, again, I'm a teacher, and I don't want VPL, and a 29 would not have fit me. I think I would style these with a monochromatic theme - a white t shirt and an ecru sweater, AND THOSE RAG AND BONE BOOTS so I'll have to play around. I also have...err...a long a$$? No other way to say it, and I'm not sure these are all that flattering. I'll think about them.


----------



## mgrant

buggiewomma said:


> I’ve definitely seen the normal designs in the sale but I’m not sure if they also have some made for sale style. I bet if you Google the style name you could find out. If they’re  only sold at Nordstrom… there’s your answer. It’s a good question.



Yeah, I've done some searching and found the exact style on a couple of websites, but slightly different - The full-price version is more of a classic tortoise shell coloring, but the ones in the anniversary sale are a different kind of tortoise called "caramel Havana" - can't find that specific color anywhere else. But seeing them side-by-side, I think I prefer the full-price version  Whoopsie.


----------



## mgrant

Has anyone seen the Good American black scuba blazer in person yet? Nordstrom site says full price is $185, but full price on the Good American site is $149 which is making me think I should remove it from my list and get it on sale later.


----------



## Mary in MD

tripamy said:


> Sorry, you can't really see the details, but I bought a green one last year and really liked it, so got the black this year. LOOOOOVE the bag.


The longer you own it, the more you will love the Longchamp cuir bag.  It is so lightweight, but holds so much.  it is one of my all time favorite NAS purchases.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

englishprof said:


> "Love" this--and hope you feel better soon!


Thank you—it’s Covid


----------



## bunnylou

Susies7 said:


> Can I ask what sizes they were.  I’m wanting to know fit, I could only get the 10



2 and 4. I wear a 4 in the Dalby but the 2 fit just fine in the denim Balfern. Feels more forgiving than the leather jackets. (That said, I didn’t try the 4 because the zipper was a mess. )

Will return both jackets tomorrow morning. The zipper on the 4 might be able to be snapped back together. Two pieces were floating loose in the bag. I didn’t have the patience to mess with it. Figured an SA can take a look at it.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

JoesGirl said:


> Hope you feel better! Is the blazer true to size? Does it have any stretch? Mine doesn’t arrive till a Tuesday!
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I think it’s true to size.  I ordered a 10 which is usually what I wear in jackets. It’s very fitted and not much stretch in my opinion, but I tried it on pretty quickly just to make sure it fit.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

chloethelovely said:


> This is the item I ordered that I am most excited to see when it arrives!
> 
> If you have time, do you mind answering some questions? How does it fit? What's the quality like? Is the beading three distinctly different colors? So many questions...


I was really surprised how much I liked it.   It is very fitted and the beads are 3 different colors.  I added a close up picture but the lighting in my house is terrible. In my opinion it is good quality but I only had it on for a quick second to make sure it fit.


----------



## KathrynS

Ugh why is stuff selling out NOW. Y’all had plenty of time. Leave some for the rest of us.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I ordered these in size 2 and 4. They could only ship standard. I usually size down in W&W because they stretch out a lot. I’ll report back next week if no one else gets them. 



englishprof said:


> Has anyone bought these/know if they run TTS?
> View attachment 5443336
> View attachment 5443336


----------



## VSOP

tripamy said:


> I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/phoenix-wedge-heel-bootie-women/6905218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vero-moda-lefile-puff-sleeve-sweater/6813701
> 
> 
> 
> Y'ALL (I'm not even Southern, I'm from Boston). I. LOVE. THESE. BOOTS. I NEVER WANT TO TAKE THEM OFF. My pictures are not going to do them justice. KEEP KEEP KEEP. Also, no joke, bought the sweater in all 4 colors. Yep, I did. I was a bit worried, because I'm long waisted, but they are just at the short end of what I'll wear. They are only $26.99, and I'll get a lot of wear out of them. Even though for sure, eventually my students will notice, and inevitably, will comment. I CAN LIVE WITH THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443508
> View attachment 5443507
> View attachment 5443506



you can’t go wrong with a wedge! The boots are now on my radar, lol.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> Ugh why is stuff selling out NOW. Y’all had plenty of time. Leave some for the rest of us.


What is selling out?


----------



## tripamy

Ewwww...I bought this: 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caviar-stick-eyeshadow-trio-96-value/6994882
		

received it today, and just opened it. One of the three sticks is missing. I chatted with Customer Service, and the only thing she would do is put a "note" in my record so that when I went back to exchange it, IF they have it, I "won't have a hard time." She called it a "warehouse error." Am I being a jerk if I am annoyed that they are not sending me a new one? Not for nothing, but I spent over $3,000 at this sale and paid for expedited shipping, and now it's on me? I know there are bigger problems in the world, but I'm annoyed.


----------



## lovemyrescues

tripamy said:


> Ewwww...I bought this:
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caviar-stick-eyeshadow-trio-96-value/6994882
> 
> 
> received it today, and just opened it. One of the three sticks is missing. I chatted with Customer Service, and the only thing she would do is put a "note" in my record so that when I went back to exchange it, IF they have it, I "won't have a hard time." She called it a "warehouse error." Am I being a jerk if I am annoyed that they are not sending me a new one? Not for nothing, but I spent over $3,000 at this sale and paid for expedited shipping, and now it's on me? I know there are bigger problems in the world, but I'm annoyed.


They should send a new one. Call again and talk to someone else. Speak to a supervisor. Seriously not cool.


----------



## Cculp1

Mary in MD said:


> The longer you own it, the more you will love the Longchamp cuir bag.  It is so lightweight, but holds so much.  it is one of my all time favorite NAS purchases.


Agreed…I love mine from several years ago


----------



## rutabaga

.


KathrynS said:


> Ugh why is stuff selling out NOW. Y’all had plenty of time. Leave some for the rest of us.


I think people are panic buying! Even full priced stuff on my non-NAS wishlist sold out and I was like WTF. Like $200 swimsuits and $400 dresses that I was waiting to go on sale.


----------



## JoesGirl

VSOP said:


> you can’t go wrong with a wedge! The boots are now on my radar, lol.


Same.  Off to see if they are in my size and decide what color I want.


----------



## plumaplomb

rutabaga said:


> .
> 
> I think people are panic buying! Even full priced stuff on my non-NAS wishlist sold out and I was like WTF. Like $200 swimsuits and $400 dresses that I was waiting to go on sale.


Honestly, I keep impatiently browsing even non Anni items waiting for my turn at the trough and I end up making those purchases. They add up! Those marketing gurus really know how to push our buttons…


----------



## piosavsfan

plumaplomb said:


> Honestly, I keep impatiently browsing even non Anni items waiting for my turn at the trough and I end up making those purchases. They add up! Those marketing gurus really know how to push our buttons…


Same. I've bought full price and non-ani sale stuff just because I keep browsing.


----------



## katz_creative

tripamy said:


> I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-lock-mock-neck-sweater/6977590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-leather-tote-nordstrom-exclusive/3379111
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sweater in a medium, could maybe have done a small. Sorry, you can't really see the details, but I bought a green one last year and really liked it, so got the black this year. LOOOOOVE the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5443450
> View attachment 5443451


I love that chocolate brown leather! I got the pink to break myself out of my brown bag rut but wow!


----------



## tripamy

JoesGirl said:


> Same.  Off to see if they are in my size and decide what color I want.


I will post better pictures. They are really nice.


----------



## JoesGirl

tripamy said:


> I will post better pictures. They are really nice.


I ordered the brown and white for pick up tomorrow.  Are they comfortable? would love to see more pics.  THANK YOU!


----------



## KathrynS

lovemyrescues said:


> What is selling out?


I wanted to try the Zella jumpsuit but need the biggest size. Was there all day


----------



## Michelle1x

rutabaga said:


> I didn’t see this Smythe blazer during the preview, otherwise I would’ve added it to my WL. Has anyone seen this either online or in store?
> 
> ETA: at one point there was a handful of Smythe items but now they’re all gone/OOS, but I don’t recall seeing this particular blazer, ever.
> View attachment 5442742



This is the Smythe blazer I was waiting for.... it never arrived.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/equestrian-windowpane-check-wool-blazer/6865086
		


It was also on the buy list for a few bloggers,








						Busbee – Fashion Over 40
					

Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2022 Picks | I have combed over Nordstrom.com and selected my favorites sale picks including jackets, boots, jeans, and more!




					busbeestyle.com


----------



## tripamy

JoesGirl said:


> I ordered the brown and white for pick up tomorrow.  Are they comfortable? would love to see more pics.  THANK YOU!


They are very comfortable. HOWEVER. I got a 39, and I am normally an 8 1/2. I couldn't wear much of a sock with them in this size, I'll have to wear more of a stocking sock. Also, they are not tight, but I'd say I have an average ankle, and they just fit up to mid-shin. It's definitely form-fitting all the way up.


----------



## JoesGirl

tripamy said:


> They are very comfortable. HOWEVER. I got a 39, and I am normally an 8 1/2. I couldn't wear much of a sock with them in this size, I'll have to wear more of a stocking sock. Also, they are not tight, but I'd say I have an average ankle, and they just fit up to mid-shin. It's definitely form-fitting all the way up.


Those look amazballs on you! I a definitely getting the brown, might have to add the white too.  Depends on if it’s cream or white.  I’m hoping for cream.  THANK you for the extra pics. *I think!*  

Ill be returning the All Saints that were SUPPOSED to be this color.


----------



## tripamy

lovemyrescues said:


> They should send a new one. Call again and talk to someone else. Speak to a supervisor. Seriously not cool.



I jumped on the online chat and was told this: 


I definitely understand your frustration there and rest assure we have certainly passed along this feedback regarding the defective set. We can certainly help process an exchange for via mail, how it works via mail is we can send out a replacement at no additional charge however we do ask that you send the defective set back to via mail and not in store within 30 days. Would you like us to get this started? 

I asked for the new one to be sent, and that I would send it back in the mail, and was then messaged:


I am truly sorry, for some reason our system is not allowing us to continue processing this exchange for this Early Access item at this time. I can check to see if your nearest Nordstrom location has this set in stock, so then you can process a direct exchange in store. Or, you can try placing a new order online for it through your account and returning this via mail or in store for a full refund. 

SO, I'll just try to exchange it in store. Schmeh. Not really the answer I wanted, but not the end of the world. So, caution if you have a Beauty issue, you will have to take care of it in store. At least with Early Access Stuff.


----------



## toujours*chic

lovemyrescues said:


> So I wasn't going to buy anything else but on Wednesday I tried on the Free People Leo Henley Tee in black.  I am usually a medium but only went down to a small because I am tall and the XS looked silly.  I always felt I was too old for it but when I tried it on with jeans it looked so cute. So I bought it before it sold out.


Every NAS for the past few years I buy the new colors of this FP tunic- they are really cute and easy to wear esp. working from home- a change from althlesiure. I have even bought a few at full price when they sold out in years past.


----------



## tearex

Man, life has a way of catching up - participated in the thread early, life happened, and now it's 90 pages long! I'll post some updates now then go back and catch up. 

For the first time, I actually took a day off to shop the sale (Ambassador). I also semi-scouted to see what was available in-store the previous weekend, just so I could keep an eye on what I would probably have to order online.

Improvements I love so far - styleboards/online preview/wishlists and in-store carts! I try to give my SAs as much commission as possible but it was pretty hard/clunky to achieve that in previous years for items the store didn't stock. Being able to dump anything I want into a wishlist, sharing it with my SA, and getting a styleboard/look to shop through is SO much easier. The process can still use some improvements, but I'm willing to put up with it to build and upkeep the relationship. I also got to use a rolling cart this year to hang all the things I was interested in - not sure if this was done in other stores in previous sales but it's the first time I've seen it at my local store. So much better than having my SA run back and forth to drop off stuff in the fitting room! Also loved not having to set an alarm for 3AM!

I lost a bunch of weight (over 40 lbs) so I had no real idea what sizes I needed and needed a complete closet overhaul. Since I tried on a bunch of sizes I'll start off what I've tried on as best as I can remember and how I thought it fit and impressions.

Clothing Sizing: Currently size 6. 5'3", ~150 lbs as of yesterday, slightly curvy build with thicker thighs. Hip measures ~38", which is what I've been using when checking size charts. When in between sizes, I usually prefer my clothes slightly more on the fitted side to skim the body but without clinging.

Shoe Sizing: 7.5 / 38

Clothes:
*AllSaints Balfern Leather Jacket *- Runs small like guide/reviews indicate. Size 8 *just* fits with a bustier chest.
*Avec Les Filles Plaid Tweed Bomber Jacket *- Runs large. Tried the small and felt it overwhelmed my shorter frame, but would probably work for someone taller or if I bothered to size down.*
Club Monaco Cowl Neck Recycled Cashmere Sweater* - Small fit. Style didn't work for me.
*Nordstrom Signature Cashmere Blend Hoodie* - Small was a relaxed fit, but slightly baggy. I sized down to XS. One of my favorite pieces this year - it's so soft and I love the green.
*Vince Shaker Stitch V-Neck Cashmere Cardigan *- Tried on the Coastal in small, fit like in photos. Didn't fit my style.
*Vince Side Slit V-Neck Tunic Sweater* - Tried the small, fit like in photos but overwhelmed my frame. Waiting on XS to arrive.
*Vince Funnel Neck Wool Blend Sweater* - TTS. Slightly seen through as a thinner sweater.
*Vince Boyfriend Blazer* - TTS. Liked, but didn't love. Thought there were better value blazers (polyester).
*Zella Cara Lite Half Zip Crop Sweatshirt* - TTS. Liked, but didn't work for my style.
*Zella Carey Jacquard Knit Funnel Neck Pullover* - TTS, but could also size down. Didn't work for my style.
*Zella Premier Performance Blazer Hoodie* - Normal size allows some room for layering, could size down for a more tailored fit. Got the small. I liked how the XS fitted around my shoulders better, but I couldn't button it without pulling. Another favorite this year and possibly a hidden gem? Loads of versatility with the removable hood. IMO beats most of the other black blazers in this sale.

*Club Monaco Sculptural Top* - Too sculpted for me. Back wouldn't lay flat enough, was like wearing a protruding cape on my back.
*Madewell Central Drapey Shirt* - Runs big, was swimming in a small.
*Madewell Oversize Softfade Cotton Pocket T-Shirt* - Indeed oversize. Sized down to XS. Material is more substantial than their whisper tees.
*Madewell Minnie Semisheer Cotton Gauze Blouse* - TTS, but boxy on me.
*Nordstrom Mixed Media T-Shirt* - Small fit. Liked, but did not love on me.
*Zella Relaxed Long Sleeve T-Shirt* - Runs big - I was swimming in the small. Did not end up buying since I don't like raw/unfinished hems.
*Zella Studio Twist Back T-Shirt *- Runs a little big. Sized down to XS. The purple is a great jewel tone. The grey moonbeam looked great on hanger, but I didn't get it since it was slightly see through.
*Zella Studio Light Court Tennis Dress *- Fitted, runs slightly small. Medium fit perfectly, but I prefer the Sweaty Betty version.
*Vince Essential Stripe Pima Cotton Crewneck Tee* - Runs small like other Vince cotton tees. Medium fit, but the white was seen through.

*AG Prima Ankle Cigarette Jeans *- Gapped in the back with a 28, sized down to 27. Hits just at ankle on my shorter frame. Love the dark wash, now debating whether to also pick up the faded wash.
*rag & bone Dre Slim Boyfriend Jeans *- Again gapped in the back with a 28, sized down to 27 which skimmed me perfectly. I don't usually like boyfriend jeans since they can make me look frumpy, but the slim fit resolves that. Again love the dark wash.
*Vince Easy Fit Crop Pull-On Pants* - Medium fit well. Liked, but didn't love on me.
*Vince Crop Stretch Cotton Chinos* - Runs slightly small. Size 8 fit me, but was tight around the thighs. Didn't feel much stretch.

*Alo Stride Shorts *- Got the medium and waiting on to arrive to compare since it's a little looser in the waist for me. Love the teal color.
*Zella Altitude Running Shorts *- Got both purple colors in medium.

*Nordstrom Moonlight Eco Short Pajamas* - Follow size guide for looser fit. Small was on edge of being too loose for me. I sized down to XS.

Shoes:
*HOFF Houston Sneaker*: TTS. Love the pastel accents and the print on the sole is an interesting detail. Preferred these over the rag & bones.
*Paul Green Newbury Bootie*: TTS. Lighter than expected since the lug sole is foam. Debating between this and the La Canadienne Chelsea boot I'm waiting on.
*Paul Green Nicole Bootie*: TTS. Lightweight suede bootie. Ended up returning since it doesn't completely fit into my style (prefer more rounded/blunted tip).
*rag & bone Retro Sneaker*: TTS. Liked, but did not love on me.
*UGG Shearling Slipper*: Size guide is correct - size down for half size. Slight platform/rise compared to previous UGG slippers I've owned.
*Vince Blair Sneakers*: Runs slightly large, went half a size down to 7. I like the matte finish but it tends to show creases easily. Keeper for me.

Non-Clothing Items:
*Boy Smells Candle Sets* - After waffling last year, finally bought both sets this year. Wick trimmer is a nice GWP.
*Jack Black Pit Boss Duo* - Our (as in my SO and I) ride or die antiperspirant/deodorant. We usually get 3 sets - two sets last just long enough for two us until the next Nsale, with the extra set as backup/to toss into our travel bags. I think the scent is unisex.
*Nordstrom Fabric Wash* - I usually use Soak since that doesn't require rinsing when hand washing, but couldn't resist picking up the new (?) scents in Sea Salt and Honeysuckle. A more economical option if using in the washer.
*Fellow Stagg EKG Kettle* - I drink tea more than coffee but like the gooseneck aesthetic. The wood handle versions typically available are either Walnut or Maple. This NSale version is Cherry which looks great in person. Hoping I don't run into wood cracking issues like some people report in previous years. I just oiled up my handles before first use.
*Schott Zwiesel Modo Glasses *- I got both the long drink and double old fashioned sets. I like clear, thin, and minimalist drinkware and this fit the bill.

I was also given the $40 "Lunch on Us" card after checking out which was a nice surprise. Planning on using that this weekend. Didn't really see a lot of beauty that interested me this year - I want a new Foreo but looks like I'll have to hold out until the Glam Up event. My beauty SA also gave me the Glam Up bag/GWP ahead of time too which was a nice touch.

Now to work on what I'm waiting to receive!


----------



## lovemyrescues

tripamy said:


> I jumped on the online chat and was told this:
> 
> 
> I definitely understand your frustration there and rest assure we have certainly passed along this feedback regarding the defective set. We can certainly help process an exchange for via mail, how it works via mail is we can send out a replacement at no additional charge however we do ask that you send the defective set back to via mail and not in store within 30 days. Would you like us to get this started?
> 
> I asked for the new one to be sent, and that I would send it back in the mail, and was then messaged:
> 
> 
> I am truly sorry, for some reason our system is not allowing us to continue processing this exchange for this Early Access item at this time. I can check to see if your nearest Nordstrom location has this set in stock, so then you can process a direct exchange in store. Or, you can try placing a new order online for it through your account and returning this via mail or in store for a full refund.
> 
> SO, I'll just try to exchange it in store. Schmeh. Not really the answer I wanted, but not the end of the world. So, caution if you have a Beauty issue, you will have to take care of it in store. At least with Early Access Stuff.


Chat is useless I always call.


----------



## lovemyrescues

toujours*chic said:


> Every NAS for the past few years I buy the new colors of this FP tunic- they are really cute and easy to wear esp. working from home- a change from althlesiure. I have even bought a few at full price when they sold out in years past.



Good to know.  If I wear this one a lot I may grab more colors next year or if they go on sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

tearex said:


> Man, life has a way of catching up - participated in the thread early, life happened, and now it's 90 pages long! I'll post some updates now then go back and catch up.
> 
> For the first time, I actually took a day off to shop the sale (Ambassador). I also semi-scouted to see what was available in-store the previous weekend, just so I could keep an eye on what I would probably have to order online.
> 
> Improvements I love so far - styleboards/online preview/wishlists and in-store carts! I try to give my SAs as much commission as possible but it was pretty hard/clunky to achieve that in previous years for items the store didn't stock. Being able to dump anything I want into a wishlist, sharing it with my SA, and getting a styleboard/look to shop through is SO much easier. The process can still use some improvements, but I'm willing to put up with it to build and upkeep the relationship. I also got to use a rolling cart this year to hang all the things I was interested in - not sure if this was done in other stores in previous sales but it's the first time I've seen it at my local store. So much better than having my SA run back and forth to drop off stuff in the fitting room! Also loved not having to set an alarm for 3AM!
> 
> I lost a bunch of weight (over 40 lbs) so I had no real idea what sizes I needed and needed a complete closet overhaul. Since I tried on a bunch of sizes I'll start off what I've tried on as best as I can remember and how I thought it fit and impressions.
> 
> Clothing Sizing: Currently size 6. 5'3", ~150 lbs as of yesterday, slightly curvy build with thicker thighs. Hip measures ~38", which is what I've been using when checking size charts. When in between sizes, I usually prefer my clothes slightly more on the fitted side to skim the body but without clinging.
> 
> Shoe Sizing: 7.5 / 38
> 
> Clothes:
> *AllSaints Balfern Leather Jacket *- Runs small like guide/reviews indicate. Size 8 *just* fits with a bustier chest.
> *Avec Les Filles Plaid Tweed Bomber Jacket *- Runs large. Tried the small and felt it overwhelmed my shorter frame, but would probably work for someone taller or if I bothered to size down.
> *Club Monaco Cowl Neck Recycled Cashmere Sweater* - Small fit. Style didn't work for me.
> *Nordstrom Signature Cashmere Blend Hoodie* - Small was a relaxed fit, but slightly baggy. I sized down to XS. One of my favorite pieces this year - it's so soft and I love the green.
> *Vince Shaker Stitch V-Neck Cashmere Cardigan *- Tried on the Coastal in small, fit like in photos. Didn't fit my style.
> *Vince Side Slit V-Neck Tunic Sweater* - Tried the small, fit like in photos but overwhelmed my frame. Waiting on XS to arrive.
> *Vince Funnel Neck Wool Blend Sweater* - TTS. Slightly seen through as a thinner sweater.
> *Vince Boyfriend Blazer* - TTS. Liked, but didn't love. Thought there were better value blazers (polyester).
> *Zella Cara Lite Half Zip Crop Sweatshirt* - TTS. Liked, but didn't work for my style.
> *Zella Carey Jacquard Knit Funnel Neck Pullover* - TTS, but could also size down. Didn't work for my style.
> *Zella Premier Performance Blazer Hoodie* - Normal size allows some room for layering, could size down for a more tailored fit. Got the small. I liked how the XS fitted around my shoulders better, but I couldn't button it without pulling. Another favorite this year and possibly a hidden gem? Loads of versatility with the removable hood. IMO beats most of the other black blazers in this sale.
> 
> *Club Monaco Sculptural Top* - Too sculpted for me. Back wouldn't lay flat enough, was like wearing a protruding cape on my back.
> *Madewell Central Drapey Shirt* - Runs big, was swimming in a small.
> *Madewell Oversize Softfade Cotton Pocket T-Shirt* - Indeed oversize. Sized down to XS. Material is more substantial than their whisper tees.
> *Madewell Minnie Semisheer Cotton Gauze Blouse* - TTS, but boxy on me.
> *Nordstrom Mixed Media T-Shirt* - Small fit. Liked, but did not love on me.
> *Zella Relaxed Long Sleeve T-Shirt* - Runs big - I was swimming in the small. Did not end up buying since I don't like raw/unfinished hems.
> *Zella Studio Twist Back T-Shirt *- Runs a little big. Sized down to XS. The purple is a great jewel tone. The grey moonbeam looked great on hanger, but I didn't get it since it was slightly see through.
> *Zella Studio Light Court Tennis Dress *- Fitted, runs slightly small. Medium fit perfectly, but I prefer the Sweaty Betty version.
> *Vince Essential Stripe Pima Cotton Crewneck Tee* - Runs small like other Vince cotton tees. Medium fit, but the white was seen through.
> 
> *AG Prima Ankle Cigarette Jeans *- Gapped in the back with a 28, sized down to 27. Hits just at ankle on my shorter frame. Love the dark wash, now debating whether to also pick up the faded wash.
> *rag & bone Dre Slim Boyfriend Jeans *- Again gapped in the back with a 28, sized down to 27 which skimmed me perfectly. I don't usually like boyfriend jeans since they can make me look frumpy, but the slim fit resolves that. Again love the dark wash.
> *Vince Easy Fit Crop Pull-On Pants* - Medium fit well. Liked, but didn't love on me.
> *Vince Crop Stretch Cotton Chinos* - Runs slightly small. Size 8 fit me, but was tight around the thighs. Didn't feel much stretch.
> 
> *Alo Stride Shorts *- Got the medium and waiting on to arrive to compare since it's a little looser in the waist for me. Love the teal color.
> *Zella Altitude Running Shorts *- Got both purple colors in medium.
> 
> *Nordstrom Moonlight Eco Short Pajamas* - Follow size guide for looser fit. Small was on edge of being too loose for me. I sized down to XS.
> 
> Shoes:
> *HOFF Houston Sneaker*: TTS. Love the pastel accents and the print on the sole is an interesting detail. Preferred these over the rag & bones.
> *Paul Green Newbury Bootie*: TTS. Lighter than expected since the lug sole is foam. Debating between this and the La Canadienne Chelsea boot I'm waiting on.
> *Paul Green Nicole Bootie*: TTS. Lightweight suede bootie. Ended up returning since it doesn't completely fit into my style (prefer more rounded/blunted tip).
> *rag & bone Retro Sneaker*: TTS. Liked, but did not love on me.
> *UGG Shearling Slipper*: Size guide is correct - size down for half size. Slight platform/rise compared to previous UGG slippers I've owned.
> *Vince Blair Sneakers*: Runs slightly large, went half a size down to 7. I like the matte finish but it tends to show creases easily. Keeper for me.
> 
> Non-Clothing Items:
> *Boy Smells Candle Sets* - After waffling last year, finally bought both sets this year. Wick trimmer is a nice GWP.
> *Jack Black Pit Boss Duo* - Our (as in my SO and I) ride or die antiperspirant/deodorant. We usually get 3 sets - two sets last just long enough for two us until the next Nsale, with the extra set as backup/to toss into our travel bags. I think the scent is unisex.
> *Nordstrom Fabric Wash* - I usually use Soak since that doesn't require rinsing when hand washing, but couldn't resist picking up the new (?) scents in Sea Salt and Honeysuckle. A more economical option if using in the washer.
> *Fellow Stagg EKG Kettle* - I drink tea more than coffee but like the gooseneck aesthetic. The wood handle versions typically available are either Walnut or Maple. This NSale version is Cherry which looks great in person. Hoping I don't run into wood cracking issues like some people report in previous years. I just oiled up my handles before first use.
> *Schott Zwiesel Modo Glasses *- I got both the long drink and double old fashioned sets. I like clear, thin, and minimalist drinkware and this fit the bill.
> 
> I was also given the $40 "Lunch on Us" card after checking out which was a nice surprise. Planning on using that this weekend. Didn't really see a lot of beauty that interested me this year - I want a new Foreo but looks like I'll have to hold out until the Glam Up event. My beauty SA also gave me the Glam Up bag/GWP ahead of time too which was a nice touch.
> 
> Now to work on what I'm waiting to receive!



I am glad you found some items you liked. Nice about the $40 lunch on us.  I think it’s good that they did that because what they did for the Icons was great and it makes you feel special.

I agree about the Zella blazer. I think if you find the right size, it’s very versatile and I liked it better than the others as well that were similar.


----------



## Laurenleigh

tearex said:


> Man, life has a way of catching up - participated in the thread early, life happened, and now it's 90 pages long! I'll post some updates now then go back and catch up.
> 
> For the first time, I actually took a day off to shop the sale (Ambassador). I also semi-scouted to see what was available in-store the previous weekend, just so I could keep an eye on what I would probably have to order online.
> 
> Improvements I love so far - styleboards/online preview/wishlists and in-store carts! I try to give my SAs as much commission as possible but it was pretty hard/clunky to achieve that in previous years for items the store didn't stock. Being able to dump anything I want into a wishlist, sharing it with my SA, and getting a styleboard/look to shop through is SO much easier. The process can still use some improvements, but I'm willing to put up with it to build and upkeep the relationship. I also got to use a rolling cart this year to hang all the things I was interested in - not sure if this was done in other stores in previous sales but it's the first time I've seen it at my local store. So much better than having my SA run back and forth to drop off stuff in the fitting room! Also loved not having to set an alarm for 3AM!
> 
> I lost a bunch of weight (over 40 lbs) so I had no real idea what sizes I needed and needed a complete closet overhaul. Since I tried on a bunch of sizes I'll start off what I've tried on as best as I can remember and how I thought it fit and impressions.
> 
> Clothing Sizing: Currently size 6. 5'3", ~150 lbs as of yesterday, slightly curvy build with thicker thighs. Hip measures ~38", which is what I've been using when checking size charts. When in between sizes, I usually prefer my clothes slightly more on the fitted side to skim the body but without clinging.
> 
> Shoe Sizing: 7.5 / 38
> 
> Clothes:
> *AllSaints Balfern Leather Jacket *- Runs small like guide/reviews indicate. Size 8 *just* fits with a bustier chest.
> *Avec Les Filles Plaid Tweed Bomber Jacket *- Runs large. Tried the small and felt it overwhelmed my shorter frame, but would probably work for someone taller or if I bothered to size down.
> *Club Monaco Cowl Neck Recycled Cashmere Sweater* - Small fit. Style didn't work for me.
> *Nordstrom Signature Cashmere Blend Hoodie* - Small was a relaxed fit, but slightly baggy. I sized down to XS. One of my favorite pieces this year - it's so soft and I love the green.
> *Vince Shaker Stitch V-Neck Cashmere Cardigan *- Tried on the Coastal in small, fit like in photos. Didn't fit my style.
> *Vince Side Slit V-Neck Tunic Sweater* - Tried the small, fit like in photos but overwhelmed my frame. Waiting on XS to arrive.
> *Vince Funnel Neck Wool Blend Sweater* - TTS. Slightly seen through as a thinner sweater.
> *Vince Boyfriend Blazer* - TTS. Liked, but didn't love. Thought there were better value blazers (polyester).
> *Zella Cara Lite Half Zip Crop Sweatshirt* - TTS. Liked, but didn't work for my style.
> *Zella Carey Jacquard Knit Funnel Neck Pullover* - TTS, but could also size down. Didn't work for my style.
> *Zella Premier Performance Blazer Hoodie* - Normal size allows some room for layering, could size down for a more tailored fit. Got the small. I liked how the XS fitted around my shoulders better, but I couldn't button it without pulling. Another favorite this year and possibly a hidden gem? Loads of versatility with the removable hood. IMO beats most of the other black blazers in this sale.
> 
> *Club Monaco Sculptural Top* - Too sculpted for me. Back wouldn't lay flat enough, was like wearing a protruding cape on my back.
> *Madewell Central Drapey Shirt* - Runs big, was swimming in a small.
> *Madewell Oversize Softfade Cotton Pocket T-Shirt* - Indeed oversize. Sized down to XS. Material is more substantial than their whisper tees.
> *Madewell Minnie Semisheer Cotton Gauze Blouse* - TTS, but boxy on me.
> *Nordstrom Mixed Media T-Shirt* - Small fit. Liked, but did not love on me.
> *Zella Relaxed Long Sleeve T-Shirt* - Runs big - I was swimming in the small. Did not end up buying since I don't like raw/unfinished hems.
> *Zella Studio Twist Back T-Shirt *- Runs a little big. Sized down to XS. The purple is a great jewel tone. The grey moonbeam looked great on hanger, but I didn't get it since it was slightly see through.
> *Zella Studio Light Court Tennis Dress *- Fitted, runs slightly small. Medium fit perfectly, but I prefer the Sweaty Betty version.
> *Vince Essential Stripe Pima Cotton Crewneck Tee* - Runs small like other Vince cotton tees. Medium fit, but the white was seen through.
> 
> *AG Prima Ankle Cigarette Jeans *- Gapped in the back with a 28, sized down to 27. Hits just at ankle on my shorter frame. Love the dark wash, now debating whether to also pick up the faded wash.
> *rag & bone Dre Slim Boyfriend Jeans *- Again gapped in the back with a 28, sized down to 27 which skimmed me perfectly. I don't usually like boyfriend jeans since they can make me look frumpy, but the slim fit resolves that. Again love the dark wash.
> *Vince Easy Fit Crop Pull-On Pants* - Medium fit well. Liked, but didn't love on me.
> *Vince Crop Stretch Cotton Chinos* - Runs slightly small. Size 8 fit me, but was tight around the thighs. Didn't feel much stretch.
> 
> *Alo Stride Shorts *- Got the medium and waiting on to arrive to compare since it's a little looser in the waist for me. Love the teal color.
> *Zella Altitude Running Shorts *- Got both purple colors in medium.
> 
> *Nordstrom Moonlight Eco Short Pajamas* - Follow size guide for looser fit. Small was on edge of being too loose for me. I sized down to XS.
> 
> Shoes:
> *HOFF Houston Sneaker*: TTS. Love the pastel accents and the print on the sole is an interesting detail. Preferred these over the rag & bones.
> *Paul Green Newbury Bootie*: TTS. Lighter than expected since the lug sole is foam. Debating between this and the La Canadienne Chelsea boot I'm waiting on.
> *Paul Green Nicole Bootie*: TTS. Lightweight suede bootie. Ended up returning since it doesn't completely fit into my style (prefer more rounded/blunted tip).
> *rag & bone Retro Sneaker*: TTS. Liked, but did not love on me.
> *UGG Shearling Slipper*: Size guide is correct - size down for half size. Slight platform/rise compared to previous UGG slippers I've owned.
> *Vince Blair Sneakers*: Runs slightly large, went half a size down to 7. I like the matte finish but it tends to show creases easily. Keeper for me.
> 
> Non-Clothing Items:
> *Boy Smells Candle Sets* - After waffling last year, finally bought both sets this year. Wick trimmer is a nice GWP.
> *Jack Black Pit Boss Duo* - Our (as in my SO and I) ride or die antiperspirant/deodorant. We usually get 3 sets - two sets last just long enough for two us until the next Nsale, with the extra set as backup/to toss into our travel bags. I think the scent is unisex.
> *Nordstrom Fabric Wash* - I usually use Soak since that doesn't require rinsing when hand washing, but couldn't resist picking up the new (?) scents in Sea Salt and Honeysuckle. A more economical option if using in the washer.
> *Fellow Stagg EKG Kettle* - I drink tea more than coffee but like the gooseneck aesthetic. The wood handle versions typically available are either Walnut or Maple. This NSale version is Cherry which looks great in person. Hoping I don't run into wood cracking issues like some people report in previous years. I just oiled up my handles before first use.
> *Schott Zwiesel Modo Glasses *- I got both the long drink and double old fashioned sets. I like clear, thin, and minimalist drinkware and this fit the bill.
> 
> I was also given the $40 "Lunch on Us" card after checking out which was a nice surprise. Planning on using that this weekend. Didn't really see a lot of beauty that interested me this year - I want a new Foreo but looks like I'll have to hold out until the Glam Up event. My beauty SA also gave me the Glam Up bag/GWP ahead of time too which was a nice touch.
> 
> Now to work on what I'm waiting to receive!


I can’t speak to the Paul Green boots, but I got the La Canadienne Connor chelsea boots on sale last winter and LOVE them. They’re lightweight and comfortable and should last me years.


----------



## lovemyrescues

FYI they have Sugarfina as part of the sale again.

They also have the Barefoot Dreams dog sweater and bed again. 

Did anyone buy the Casper dog bed?


----------



## tearex

Laurenleigh said:


> I can’t speak to the Paul Green boots, but I got the La Canadienne Connor chelsea boots on sale last winter and LOVE them. They’re lightweight and comfortable and should last me years.



To be honest, I've been waffling over La Canadienne chelsea boots for over 5 years now! I just buy every other shoe instead... Finally bit the bullet and ordered the Claudia chelsea boots this year!

On the topic of chelsea boots, I saw that Hunter chelsea boots are part of the sale this year. I have a pair from 2018 still going strong. They are my favorite/only pair of rain boots. I originally got them because they are versatile and had bigger calves back then that would struggle to fit into taller boots.


----------



## KathrynS

Per usual, went from getting nothing to a very $$$ checkout.


----------



## titania029

Checked out, that was quick. Off to bed now!


----------



## Annisalelover

Just checked out too!  It was so fast that I forgot the expedited shipping!  Oh well, hope my 12 items make it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Not part of anniversary sale but I thought you could all use a laugh. Read the obviously fake reviews for this sheer bodysuit.

Check out the Abstract Panel Sheer Catsuit from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6124914


----------



## piosavsfan

Annisalelover said:


> Just checked out too!  It was so fast that I forgot the expedited shipping!  Oh well, hope my 12 items make it.


None of my stuff was even eligible for expedited.


----------



## rutabaga

I decided not to order anything for the time being. The only item I really wanted was the Reiss coat and it’s OOS. Going to stop in tomorrow to make some returns and get the LM eyeshadow sticks and Stila eyeliner duo, maybe look at the Nordstrom midi dress.


----------



## vivi24

I finally got to place my order and it felt anticlimactic 
I can confirm that items that had been sold out were not restocked. I placed an order for in store pickup tomorrow for beauty items. I’m also going to scope out a few other things while I’m there


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> Not part of anniversary sale but I thought you could all use a laugh. Read the obviously fake reviews for this sheer bodysuit.
> 
> Check out the Abstract Panel Sheer Catsuit from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6124914



Oh dear


----------



## rutabaga

titania029 said:


> Checked out, that was quick. Off to bed now!



What did you buy! You were a bad influence on me last year (CM stripe dress and TB suede boots).


----------



## IslandBari

Since the Blank Noir jacket is sold out, I went with these instead (go figure):

Munro Jessie Bootie | Nordstrom in the Herb (green) color.


----------



## Kapster

I'm very happy with my pared-down order. Hopefully nothing will be cancelled before shipping!


https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bb-dakota-by-steve-madden-best-plaid-plans-coat/6878246 <--Because the colors are so neutral, it'll go with everything and I think I could get away with some fun "power clashing" of prints 
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tropical-print-shirtdress/6857761 <--this gave me FarmRio vibes as far as the colors/pattern, but the cut of the dress is more my style
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/on-running-on-cloud-running-shoe-women/5139767 <--I love the On Cloudflow sneakers I purchased last year so I wanted to try another style from the brand. The Cloudswift was my first choice but they already sold out.
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/womens-knit-blazer/7028202 <--This sold out a few seconds after I ordered so fingers crossed on this one!
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nike-react-phantom-run-flyknit-2-running-shoe-women/6536567 <--this was the other pair of sneakers I was debating but they were already sold out. Luckily, I was able to find some on the Nike website for a little bit cheaper! I do like the Nordstrom colorway so I might keep an eye to see if they pop back in stock.
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/neubrow-brow-serum-set-170-value/6851705 <--really good value (2 for 1) if you use this brow serum

I'm going to the in-store event tomorrow morning to check out a few items that piqued my curiosity but didn't feel "worth it" to me to purchase tonight. I much prefer shopping in person than online!


----------



## chandra920

I had a really frustrating shopping experience and just need to vent.  A sales associate offered to shop my wishlist for me.  That sounded like a great idea!  She placed an order via my card on 7/7.  

The first issue I noticed is that she placed the order late in the day and a couple of items had sold out.  I guess no big deal.

BUT today I noticed I didn’t get any notes. I did some digging and discovered she had charged an old Nordstrom debit that I haven’t used in years and is deactivated on my account! I immediately called to try and fix this, but customer service says that some items have already shipped so they cannot cancel the order.

I am so frustrated. Now, a GIANT charge will come through my debit account. I won’t get any points or credit towards yearly spend. The only solution is to return each item and repurchase. I don’t know if I have the time or energy for it.

I feel like this has completely ruined the excitement of shopping the sale for me.   I love to give people commissions.  Next time, I think I’ll just take care of it all myself, though.


----------



## octnybride

Done. Placed two orders because I found more items at over 6700 total (just saw the Tumi items but I think they were made for the sale so I passed) I activated double points at 12:10AM EST but missed the message about how long it is good for.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I placed my order. Most of my items were everyday things like Kiehl's. I fell like I should've gotten more items for the amount I spent. But I guess this is like spending $2k+ at LV and getting ONE bag.


----------



## Talinder

Managed to get checked out with two orders but the app wouldn’t allow me to add my personal double points day with my first order. I had to move to the laptop and got it to apply with my second order. I just hope it covers both since my first order was around $1200.


----------



## Talinder

KathrynS said:


> Per usual, went from getting nothing to a very $$$ checkout.


This is the truth every year!


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Talinder said:


> Managed to get checked out with two orders but the app wouldn’t allow me to add my personal double points day with my first order. I had to move to the laptop and got it to apply with my second order. I just hope it covers both since my first order was around $1200.



You can try calling them. They were able to help me add/remove double points for me last year when things got cancelled.


----------



## tearex

My (huge) list of what I'm waiting to receive and some things I'm chasing and eyeing. Very interesting selection this year, with a number of "never owned before" brands to me.

Clothing:
*AllSaints Aleida Tri Blazer* - Smoke Grey
*AllSaints Caden Leather Biker Jacket *- I think I'll like this over the Balfern.
*Lafayette 148 New York Jasper Stretch Cotton Twill Coat
Reiss Elise Wool Blend Longline Coat* - Navy - Really wasn't looking for a wool coat, but the cut looks so good! More likely to keep the Lafayette one though if it works out.
*Zadig & Voltaire Viva Skull Wool Blazer *- The Love cotton version looks awesome, but this Skull wool version is more my speed (and maybe better 'value' material-wise at the same price?)

*AllSaints Xonda Cotton Hoodie Dress *- Black
*Max Mara Circolo Short Sleeve Jersey Dress
Max Mara Edile Pleated Jersey Dress
Sweaty Betty Explorer Ace Racerback Dress* - Green and Blue. I purchased the Navy one earlier this year. It's super lightweight and great for travel.

*AllSaints Anna Cuff Sleeve Cotton T-Shirt* - Black. Hoping the blue comes back in stock too.
*Sweaty Betty Wave Holistic Tank *- Navy and Smoke Blue
*Vince Band Collar Silk Blouse* - Navy
*Vince Essential Pima Cotton Top* (long sleeve)
*Vince Side Slit V-Neck Tunic Sweater* - Terrarium

*Alo Stride Shorts *- Teal
*Sweaty Betty Summit Hiking Shorts
Vince Stretch Leggings *- Repurchase. My favorite pair of leggings that look like pants (one day I'll consider biting on the Max Mara or L148 versions). They don't even look like leggings when they're on - easy to dress up or down.

Shoes:
*La Canadienne Claudia Chelsea Boot* - Black, but the Khaki is tempting too.
*Merrell Alpine Strap Sandal *- Burlwood
*Stuart Weitzman Twist Sleek Sandal* - Don't really _need_, but it looks really good and should be very versatile.

Non-Clothing Items:
*Marc Jacobs Simple Top Zip Leather Wallet *- I usually prefer thin card holders, so this is bigger than I usually go for. Sometimes I'm in a situation where I want to use something that is still nice but wouldn't make my heart ache if I lost it and this might fit the bill.
*Slowtide Slow Burn Beach Blanket
Slowtide Koko 4-Piece Bath Bundle - Cream
Slowtide Horizon Park Blanket
UGG Coastline Blanket *- Desert Sage

Things I'm Chasing:
*Reiss Grays Jacket* - I think I'll like this over both AllSaints Balfern and Caden if I can get my hands on it
*Reiss Harriet Belted Long Sleeve Chiffon Jacquard Minidress* - Looked amazing in person, but not that invested.
*Proenza Schouler Tapered Crop Stretch Cotton Twill Pants *- Why did I sit on these? You'd think I'd have learned my lesson already.
*Veronica Beard Ryleigh High Waist Stretch Slim Straight Leg Jeans *- Curious, but not that invested.

Things I'm Eyeing (but can't really justify):
*Akris punto Bicolor Cotton Jersey T-Shirt
BB Dakota Nature Mystic Velvet Duster *- I wish it wasn't velvet.
*Faherty x Doug Good Feather Baja Poncho *- The blanket looks awesome too.
*FRAME Draped Textured Silk Halter Top
Max Mara Tesoro Longline Jersey Cardigan
Vince Split Neck Silk Blend Tunic* - Love the moss color, but this is a silk blend vs the other blouse which should be 100% silk at the same price
*(Nice) Cotton Percale Sheets* - Not crazy on linen and sateen is too warm. Seriously, I didn't expect them be all sold out within minutes. Was eyeing the Matouk specifically but didn't scope this part of the preview before hand. I have a NS Percale set which is decent, but was looking for something finer.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Managed to get most of what I really wanted. The chambray shirt that I was eyeing sold out just before it went live for the Influencers--bummer!
I did go with expedited shipping though and just about everything I ordered will ship that way.


----------



## Talinder

LadyRacerTRD said:


> You can try calling them. They were able to help me add/remove double points for me last year when things got cancelled.


I may reach out during the day. Do you know if double points is awarded by the day or if they’re specific to the time stamp?


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Talinder said:


> I may reach out during the day. Do you know if double points is awarded by the day or if they’re specific to the time stamp?


 I *think* it's by the day but not 100% sure.


----------



## toujours*chic

Something odd happened yesterday- this popped up as available on my wishlist- it was from last NAS that I never deleted- it is $15 less than the 2022 price. I took a chance on it and it is showing as shipped- hope it is not a return or half full or something else wrong with it.


----------



## toujours*chic

lovemyrescues said:


> Good to know.  If I wear this one a lot I may grab more colors next year or if they go on sale.


I tried this on in store when I went to pick up an order- really like it- very slouchy and comfy. Only the white and lilac were on the rack so ordered the black:


----------



## toujours*chic

glitterHips said:


> Is anyone interested in the sold out black Farm Rio dress in xl? I’m in Virginia Beach and will be returning it likely tomorrow. It doesn’t cover my booty!
> I’m sad to say that the cult Gaia clutch arrived in pieces and it’s sold out. I ordered the tortoise one.


Oh no- sorry this happened. I ordered the same but decided to store pick-up just in case something like this happened. I actually ordered all 4 and have picked them all up- I have never bought this Cult Gaia brand or seen these clutches irl and could not decide which one to get. The tortoise is the keeper- my LV SLGs (cles and zippy coin purse in DE and mono) look adorable inside and the baubles on the edges are unique and fun. My next favorite is the lavender. I like the other 2 (green and white) but I cannot really justify keeping all of them so will be returning- they are all in perfect condition. It is def a statement piece. If considering purchasing this clutch I would not have this item shipped directly to you because of the fragility- better to pick up and make sure it is in good shape before taking home.


----------



## Danielle325

My poor attempt at a collage. I always really feel like I branched out, only to realize that I definitely did not.  I really felt adventurous getting those free people multi colored shorts! Only planning to keep one pair of jeans. Might get a pair of rag and bone sneakers and have some free people and rails on my wishlist still. I have so much of those brands already. Missed out on these super fun earrings.


----------



## Fashion is Art

Laurenleigh said:


> You guys know that Chewy commercial with the dog all excited over the delivery truck? That’s how I felt when UPS showed up at my door a few minutes ago.
> “The peanut butter box is here! The peanut butter box is here!”
> 
> Here’s what I’m returning:
> -Nordstrom Signature cashmere poncho. Thin and not worth the price for me.
> View attachment 5443275
> 
> View attachment 5443278
> 
> -AllSaints skirt. I wanted to love this so bad! It’s flowy and comfortable, the perfect length, and I love the slits on both sides, but the pleats right under the thin waistband did me no favors and made it look kind of matronly on me. I’d probably like it better with shapewear but that negates the comfort and ease of wear that makes it with the price. Boo!
> View attachment 5443285
> 
> -Open Edit Wide Leg Faux Leather Pants. They’re cute enough but they’re REALLY warm. Will be great for winter but it will be months before I could even think about wearing them so I’ll return for now and keep an eye for steeper markdowns later in the year. Won’t be heartbroken if I don’t grab them later though.
> View attachment 5443286
> 
> View attachment 5443287
> 
> Undecided:
> -AGL chunky sole loafers. I’ve been stalking chunky sole loafers for awhile, and these are comfy and seem to be high quality but they are a little shinier than I expected. Not quite patent but almost. They’re also a little out of my style comfort zone but so were wide leg pants a few months back so I’m going to hang onto them for now, try a few outfit pairings and decide for sure later.
> View attachment 5443290
> 
> View attachment 5443292
> 
> View attachment 5443291
> 
> Club Monaco Wool Coat. It’s thick, heavy and fully lined. More of a boiled wool texture than a soft, smooth wool but I’m okay with that. It’s definitely got the big drama collar look, which I love but if that’s not your thing or you’re broad shouldered, you may not like it. I kind of wish the snaps were black instead of silver. Hanging onto it for another week or two to decide if I really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443298
> 
> View attachment 5443301
> View attachment 5443303
> 
> View attachment 5443304


Hi I agree totally with your returns, but those loafers look great on with that two 
Piece outfit which is stunning on you.


----------



## Fashion is Art

tripamy said:


> I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mixed-stitch-longline-cardigan/6979861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-rounded-v-neck-t-shirt/4061980
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sweater, but this is a small and I am normally a medium. I feel like it's swallowing me. I'd size down two sizes. This is going back for the extra small.
> 
> Also. This Caslon t-shirt is totally see-through in white. I should have known, rookie move. It the risk of boob-flashing everyone, I tried to show how see-through it is. I'm a high school teacher. CAN'T HAVE THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443455
> View attachment 5443454


Hi

The sweaters are fab on you.  I have a longchamp in leather, a different design but love it and use it all the time.  They are great quality I’m sure You will be very happy with it.  For tees this see through I often layer with a vest.  I would return this cardigan,I don the think it’s just s matter of size.  After seeing the lovely sweaters this is not flattering you.


----------



## Fashion is Art

tripamy said:


> I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ridley-funnel-neck-wool-sweater/6974960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nina-high-waist-raw-hem-ankle-flare-jeans-naturalecr/6902377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/fleur-pointed-toe-mule-women/6871986
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence about these Rag & Bone pants. I SIZED UP to a 30, and they fit fine. I hate light pants that are too tight, again, I'm a teacher, and I don't want VPL, and a 29 would not have fit me. I think I would style these with a monochromatic theme - a white t shirt and an ecru sweater, AND THOSE RAG AND BONE BOOTS so I'll have to play around. I also have...err...a long a$$? No other way to say it, and I'm not sure these are all that flattering. I'll think about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443510
> View attachment 5443509
> View attachment 5443513


Hi

I have the same issue with white pants so don’t think you will wear them enough if you are not sure.  Again all the sweaters are great and the boots look fab!!! I’d be a bit on the fence re the poncho too...  I always think if you don’t love something and aren’t excited to wear it then don’t  keep it...  so many things look fabulous on you, you don’t need to keep the items that aren’t perfect


----------



## tearex

chandra920 said:


> I had a really frustrating shopping experience and just need to vent.  A sales associate offered to shop my wishlist for me.  That sounded like a great idea!  She placed an order via my card on 7/7.
> 
> The first issue I noticed is that she placed the order late in the day and a couple of items had sold out.  I guess no big deal.
> 
> BUT today I noticed I didn’t get any notes. I did some digging and discovered she had charged an old Nordstrom debit that I haven’t used in years and is deactivated on my account! I immediately called to try and fix this, but customer service says that some items have already shipped so they cannot cancel the order.
> 
> I am so frustrated. Now, a GIANT charge will come through my debit account. I won’t get any points or credit towards yearly spend. The only solution is to return each item and repurchase. I don’t know if I have the time or energy for it.
> 
> I feel like this has completely ruined the excitement of shopping the sale for me.   I love to give people commissions.  Next time, I think I’ll just take care of it all myself, though.



Yikes, that's really frustrating. If you're willing to trying helping with commission again in the future, there's two ways I know of to give a SA commission remotely. Being armed with knowledge might avoid this frustration in the future with a win on both sides.

Note that I'm not an employee - just tech savvy and happened to luck out with a SA that is more familiar with digital sales channels. I used to feel more guilty if I needed to do something like return/rebuy a hot item in a different color/size online and couldn't waste the minutes to reach my SA, but the second method usually avoids that type of issue.

Sorry for the following wall of text, but hopefully it helps someone before it gets lost in this massive thread.

*Method #1: Giving SA access to charge your account for 24 hours*

A SA can submit a request to access your account and charge your card on file. You get a text message with a link to either approve or deny the request. Once approved, the SA can submit orders on your behalf for 24 hours.

My SA and I don't usually use this method unless the item isn't listed online or if we're submitting multiple online transactions together in-store (saves me from having to present my QR code multiple times). This is not our preferred method because of the 24h time limit and because the 2nd method is much easier and faster to submit online orders for both of us once you're familiar with it.

This sounds like the method that you went through. Not sure how the old debit card got used but I've only ever had my current NS CC as a payment method on my account.

*Method #2: Shopping through SA Style Boards/Looks*

A SA can "connect" with you via their system/app - you'll get a text stating that you've been connected. The text will be from a different number than what they probably use to usually text you. However, the number appears to be unique to the SA as far as I can tell with my limited sample size. Once you're connected, the SA can send you "style boards" (also called "looks"). You can then shop through the style board to add the item to your cart. The item purchase will be credited to the SA.

Here's the specific process we use:

I recommend creating a new wishlist that will be only shared with that specific SA. Share the link to the wishlist with the SA. The SA can bookmark it for reference so you don't have to share the link again in the future.
I add items I'm interested in to the wishlist. 
When I'm ready for the style board to be created, I let my SA know that I added items to wishlist. 
SA will create a new style board with the wishlist items and send me a link to the style board. I will usually get a text with link, as well as a notification on my phone.
I add items to my cart through the style board and check out at my own pace. My SA gets credited for items I added and purchased through the style board. Both sides win.
BENEFITS

Less effort for the SA. The most your SA has to do is add items to a style board and send it to you. It's all done on their phone and takes minutes. You don't have to wait for them to be at work and in the store at a register. My SA usually leaves at 5pm, but she's cool with me texting her at 7pm or whatever and I'll get back a style board within minutes if she's near her phone.
Though the SA will specify a certain size and color for an item on the style board, you are not limited to that combination. When you click on an item, any size or color for that item will still be credited to the SA (verified this when I returned an item in a different size/color and still see that the salesperson was my SA instead of 808/Web).
Style boards either don't expire or have a long expiration time. My oldest board is about to be a year old and I'm still able to open it. This means that you can go back and buy different colors/sizes or take advantage of a price drop at your leisure and still give commission without needing any additional intervention by the SA.
LIMITATIONS

The item has to be listed online and in-stock before it can be added to a style board. If it is sold out, it cannot be added until it shows in-stock again online. As a workaround, if an alternative size or color is available for that specific item number, the SA can add that to the style board. If you notice that the desired size/color is restocked later, you can go back to the style board, click through the item and add the correct option to your cart.
Possible item limit on the board. My SA usually puts 6 items on each board, so I'll get multiple boards if I have a large amount of items. 
Accessing your historic boards differs depending on what device you're on (iOS, Android, or web browser) - see more info on this below.
TIPS

This system seems to have started around a year ago, but some SAs are still unaware/unfamiliar with it. They just need to figure out how to "connect" with you and send you a "look" or "style board" which is 99% of the effort on their end.
Once an item has been style boarded, I will remove the item from the wishlist to keep it neat and organized. Makes it easy to view for me and my SA.
(iOS only) Looks/style boards on the iOS app has the additional feature of recommending alternative items to the original style boarded item. If there is a recommendation, you'll see dot(s) below the image indicating you can swipe left/right to see it. SA will also get credit for these alternatives purchased through the style board.
Accessing Style Boards/Looks

*iOS*: Easiest method - note that I only have an iPad, but this should be applicable for iPhone as well. Go to your Account > Looks. Click the "Your Stylists" tab. If your SA sent you a look/style board, their name will show here. Click on their name and it will open the chat between you and your SA. Style boards will appear in the chat history. You can also get app notifications for any messages or looks sent to you.

NOTE: Sometimes a look/board will fail to load with an error. This seems to be a bug that happens when an item is OOS, occurring more frequently with Nsale items. As a workaround, use the web browser method.

*Android*: Unfortunately, the Android app does not have feature parity with the iOS app. You can receive notifications that a look was sent to you, but you can't actually see it by clicking on the notification since there's no "Looks" option under the Account section. Use the web browser method.

*Web Browser*: You (usually) get a text when a new style board is sent to you. Each text for a board has a unique URL. Click through to see the specific board.

To see your previous boards:

You can click the chat button at the top of the board to open your chat history with your SA. This is the same chat that is opened on the iOS app. You can scroll through the chat history to see previous looks sent by your SA.
Alternatively, at the bottom of the board page, find the section that says "Your Looks from <SA Name> See All". Click the "See All" link to reach your style board history page with your SA. I bookmark this link for easy reference on my laptop web browser and on my mobile web browser.
Hope this helps someone and let me know if any clarifications are needed.


----------



## mgrant

Annisalelover said:


> Just checked out too!  It was so fast that I forgot the expedited shipping!  Oh well, hope my 12 items make it.


Same! Ordered fast, closed my computer, went to bed. Woke up this morning and realized I forgot to change my shipping speed  The majority of my order was for my husband anyway, so let's see how it goes!


----------



## Hobie

tearex said:


> Yikes, that's really frustrating. If you're willing to trying helping with commission again in the future, there's two ways I know of to give a SA commission remotely. Being armed with knowledge might avoid this frustration in the future with a win on both sides.
> 
> Note that I'm not an employee - just tech savvy and happened to luck out with a SA that is more familiar with digital sales channels. I used to feel more guilty if I needed to do something like return/rebuy a hot item in a different color/size online and couldn't waste the minutes to reach my SA, but the second method usually avoids that type of issue.
> 
> Sorry for the following wall of text, but hopefully it helps someone before it gets lost in this massive thread.
> 
> *Method #1: Giving SA access to charge your account for 24 hours*
> 
> A SA can submit a request to access your account and charge your card on file. You get a text message with a link to either approve or deny the request. Once approved, the SA can submit orders on your behalf for 24 hours.
> 
> My SA and I don't usually use this method unless the item isn't listed online or if we're submitting multiple online transactions together in-store (saves me from having to present my QR code multiple times). This is not our preferred method because of the 24h time limit and because the 2nd method is much easier and faster to submit online orders for both of us once you're familiar with it.
> 
> This sounds like the method that you went through. Not sure how the old debit card got used but I've only ever had my current NS CC as a payment method on my account.
> 
> *Method #2: Shopping through SA Style Boards/Looks*
> 
> A SA can "connect" with you via their system/app - you'll get a text stating that you've been connected. The text will be from a different number than what they probably use to usually text you. However, the number appears to be unique to the SA as far as I can tell with my limited sample size. Once you're connected, the SA can send you "style boards" (also called "looks"). You can then shop through the style board to add the item to your cart. The item purchase will be credited to the SA.
> 
> Here's the specific process we use:
> 
> I recommend creating a new wishlist that will be only shared with that specific SA. Share the link to the wishlist with the SA. The SA can bookmark it for reference so you don't have to share the link again in the future.
> I add items I'm interested in to the wishlist.
> When I'm ready for the style board to be created, I let my SA know that I added items to wishlist.
> SA will create a new style board with the wishlist items and send me a link to the style board. I will usually get a text with link, as well as a notification on my phone.
> I add items to my cart through the style board and check out at my own pace. My SA gets credited for items I added and purchased through the style board. Both sides win.
> BENEFITS
> 
> Less effort for the SA. The most your SA has to do is add items to a style board and send it to you. It's all done on their phone and takes minutes. You don't have to wait for them to be at work and in the store at a register. My SA usually leaves at 5pm, but she's cool with me texting her at 7pm or whatever and I'll get back a style board within minutes if she's near her phone.
> Though the SA will specify a certain size and color for an item on the style board, you are not limited to that combination. When you click on an item, any size or color for that item will still be credited to the SA (verified this when I returned an item in a different size/color and still see that the salesperson was my SA instead of 808/Web).
> Style boards either don't expire or have a long expiration time. My oldest board is about to be a year old and I'm still able to open it. This means that you can go back and buy different colors/sizes or take advantage of a price drop at your leisure and still give commission without needing any additional intervention by the SA.
> LIMITATIONS
> 
> The item has to be listed online and in-stock before it can be added to a style board. If it is sold out, it cannot be added until it shows in-stock again online. As a workaround, if an alternative size or color is available for that specific item number, the SA can add that to the style board. If you notice that the desired size/color is restocked later, you can go back to the style board, click through the item and add the correct option to your cart.
> Possible item limit on the board. My SA usually puts 6 items on each board, so I'll get multiple boards if I have a large amount of items.
> Accessing your historic boards differs depending on what device you're on (iOS, Android, or web browser) - see more info on this below.
> TIPS
> 
> This system seems to have started around a year ago, but some SAs are still unaware/unfamiliar with it. They just need to figure out how to "connect" with you and send you a "look" or "style board" which is 99% of the effort on their end.
> Once an item has been style boarded, I will remove the item from the wishlist to keep it neat and organized. Makes it easy to view for me and my SA.
> (iOS only) Looks/style boards on the iOS app has the additional feature of recommending alternative items to the original style boarded item. If there is a recommendation, you'll see dot(s) below the image indicating you can swipe left/right to see it. SA will also get credit for these alternatives purchased through the style board.
> Accessing Style Boards/Looks
> 
> *iOS*: Easiest method - note that I only have an iPad, but this should be applicable for iPhone as well. Go to your Account > Looks. Click the "Your Stylists" tab. If your SA sent you a look/style board, their name will show here. Click on their name and it will open the chat between you and your SA. Style boards will appear in the chat history. You can also get app notifications for any messages or looks sent to you.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes a look/board will fail to load with an error. This seems to be a bug that happens when an item is OOS, occurring more frequently with Nsale items. As a workaround, use the web browser method.
> 
> *Android*: Unfortunately, the Android app does not have feature parity with the iOS app. You can receive notifications that a look was sent to you, but you can't actually see it by clicking on the notification since there's no "Looks" option under the Account section. Use the web browser method.
> 
> *Web Browser*: You (usually) get a text when a new style board is sent to you. Each text for a board has a unique URL. Click through to see the specific board.
> 
> To see your previous boards:
> 
> You can click the chat button at the top of the board to open your chat history with your SA. This is the same chat that is opened on the iOS app. You can scroll through the chat history to see previous looks sent by your SA.
> Alternatively, at the bottom of the board page, find the section that says "Your Looks from <SA Name> See All". Click the "See All" link to reach your style board history page with your SA. I bookmark this link for easy reference on my laptop web browser and on my mobile web browser.
> Hope this helps someone and let me know if any clarifications are needed.



this is SO helpful! Thank you for making the time to write all of this out!


----------



## pixiejenna

So last night I was at 12 items sold out. This morning it went up to 25. I placed 4 orders my strategy was everything that was showing low stock or 1 in stock was one order. One order for clothing,  one for shoes, and one for beauty. Hopefully this will minimize the amount of cancelations I get. Interestingly one sweater on my list was out of stock in the two sizes last night. One was listed low stock and the other size was out of stock. I added the one in stock in my first order. Then when I made my second order the other size was in stock lol. I normally would stay up until it went live but attempted to get some sleep before work.


----------



## Annisalelover

LadyRacerTRD said:


> I *think* it's by the day but not 100% sure.


So, right after midnight when I placed my order, Eastern time, I went in to my Nordstrom account snd indicated double points.  Unfortunately, it must be set to snother Time zone because it indicated my double points day was July 8! I will call this morning to try and change it.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Was finally able to place my order. I waited until 6:45 because we had to be up early for my son’s swim meet & I wanted to be able to use my double points all day so I could go to the store on my way home.
Half my wish list was sold out & almost nothing is available at my local store. Doesn’t seem right. It’s a smaller store, but still. That’s ridiculous considering most of my list is Zella & not trendy stuff. I also hate ordering multiple sizes & doing returns. 

Maybe I’ll get lucky & find some in store this afternoon. Annoyed.


----------



## sabrunka

Not gonna lie, I woke up and suddenly didnt feel the need to rush and buy everything. Im going in store today to do a return (i do not recommend Jewel by Badgley Mishka shoes), and will grab my beauty/bra/underwear I need. I may grab more depending on availability in store. I want the white BP sweater vest and a grey allsaints jacket, which are sold out online. I remember last year though I had luck finding some sold out items in store!


----------



## lisaroberts

tripamy said:


> I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/phoenix-wedge-heel-bootie-women/6905218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vero-moda-lefile-puff-sleeve-sweater/6813701
> 
> 
> 
> Y'ALL (I'm not even Southern, I'm from Boston). I. LOVE. THESE. BOOTS. I NEVER WANT TO TAKE THEM OFF. My pictures are not going to do them justice. KEEP KEEP KEEP. Also, no joke, bought the sweater in all 4 colors. Yep, I did. I was a bit worried, because I'm long waisted, but they are just at the short end of what I'll wear. They are only $26.99, and I'll get a lot of wear out of them. Even though for sure, eventually my students will notice, and inevitably, will comment. I CAN LIVE WITH THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443508
> View attachment 5443507
> View attachment 5443506


So helpful about the boots.  I thought they were stylish, but probably very uncomfortable.  Now they are in my cart!


----------



## titania029

The Blanc Noir Tectonic jacket, in black, is on sale at Saks for 120, if anyone is interested. It was the only thing for me that sold out on my wish list before I could shop last night.









						Blanc Noir Tectonic Pullover Jacket
					

Get free shipping and returns on Blanc Noir Tectonic Pullover Jacket at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Blanc Noir Coats & Jackets and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## VSOP

sabrunka said:


> Not gonna lie, I woke up and suddenly didnt feel the need to rush and buy everything. Im going in store today to do a return (i do not recommend Jewel by Badgley Mishka shoes), and will grab my beauty/bra/underwear I need. I may grab more depending on availability in store. I want the white BP sweater vest and a grey allsaints jacket, which are sold out online. I remember last year though I had luck finding some sold out items in store!



Yep, shows sold out online and then you go into the store and see it in stock.


----------



## Annisalelover

I just called customer service.  Too late to change my order of midnight to expedited shipping.  However, regarding the double points day, she told me my order was placed on July 8 so it is the same as my double points day.  I guess the day shows as ET time on my IPad here, but it is different day, depending on their time zone Where they receive the order.  Anyways fingers crossed that items don’t cancel.


----------



## Cculp1

Kapster said:


> I'm very happy with my pared-down order. Hopefully nothing will be cancelled before shipping!
> View attachment 5443724
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bb-dakota-by-steve-madden-best-plaid-plans-coat/6878246 <--Because the colors are so neutral, it'll go with everything and I think I could get away with some fun "power clashing" of prints
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tropical-print-shirtdress/6857761 <--this gave me FarmRio vibes as far as the colors/pattern, but the cut of the dress is more my style
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/on-running-on-cloud-running-shoe-women/5139767 <--I love the On Cloudflow sneakers I purchased last year so I wanted to try another style from the brand. The Cloudswift was my first choice but they already sold out.
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/womens-knit-blazer/7028202 <--This sold out a few seconds after I ordered so fingers crossed on this one!
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nike-react-phantom-run-flyknit-2-running-shoe-women/6536567 <--this was the other pair of sneakers I was debating but they were already sold out. Luckily, I was able to find some on the Nike website for a little bit cheaper! I do like the Nordstrom colorway so I might keep an eye to see if they pop back in stock.
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/neubrow-brow-serum-set-170-value/6851705 <--really good value (2 for 1) if you use this brow serum
> 
> I'm going to the in-store event tomorrow morning to check out a few items that piqued my curiosity but didn't feel "worth it" to me to purchase tonight. I much prefer shopping in person than online!


I got the Maggie London dress…really like it!


----------



## Kapster

Cculp1 said:


> I got the Maggie London dress…really like it!



I just couldn't resist the beautiful colors!


----------



## bisbee

Ordered the triple Donna Karan deodorant set…that’s it.  I didn’t look that much, but nothing excited me, and I don’t NEED a thing!  There is a pair of Aquatalia booties I like, but I have so many boots…decided to save myself a little $$$!


----------



## lisaroberts

tearex said:


> Yikes, that's really frustrating. If you're willing to trying helping with commission again in the future, there's two ways I know of to give a SA commission remotely. Being armed with knowledge might avoid this frustration in the future with a win on both sides.
> 
> Note that I'm not an employee - just tech savvy and happened to luck out with a SA that is more familiar with digital sales channels. I used to feel more guilty if I needed to do something like return/rebuy a hot item in a different color/size online and couldn't waste the minutes to reach my SA, but the second method usually avoids that type of issue.
> 
> Sorry for the following wall of text, but hopefully it helps someone before it gets lost in this massive thread.
> 
> *Method #1: Giving SA access to charge your account for 24 hours*
> 
> A SA can submit a request to access your account and charge your card on file. You get a text message with a link to either approve or deny the request. Once approved, the SA can submit orders on your behalf for 24 hours.
> 
> My SA and I don't usually use this method unless the item isn't listed online or if we're submitting multiple online transactions together in-store (saves me from having to present my QR code multiple times). This is not our preferred method because of the 24h time limit and because the 2nd method is much easier and faster to submit online orders for both of us once you're familiar with it.
> 
> This sounds like the method that you went through. Not sure how the old debit card got used but I've only ever had my current NS CC as a payment method on my account.
> 
> *Method #2: Shopping through SA Style Boards/Looks*
> 
> A SA can "connect" with you via their system/app - you'll get a text stating that you've been connected. The text will be from a different number than what they probably use to usually text you. However, the number appears to be unique to the SA as far as I can tell with my limited sample size. Once you're connected, the SA can send you "style boards" (also called "looks"). You can then shop through the style board to add the item to your cart. The item purchase will be credited to the SA.
> 
> Here's the specific process we use:
> 
> I recommend creating a new wishlist that will be only shared with that specific SA. Share the link to the wishlist with the SA. The SA can bookmark it for reference so you don't have to share the link again in the future.
> I add items I'm interested in to the wishlist.
> When I'm ready for the style board to be created, I let my SA know that I added items to wishlist.
> SA will create a new style board with the wishlist items and send me a link to the style board. I will usually get a text with link, as well as a notification on my phone.
> I add items to my cart through the style board and check out at my own pace. My SA gets credited for items I added and purchased through the style board. Both sides win.
> BENEFITS
> 
> Less effort for the SA. The most your SA has to do is add items to a style board and send it to you. It's all done on their phone and takes minutes. You don't have to wait for them to be at work and in the store at a register. My SA usually leaves at 5pm, but she's cool with me texting her at 7pm or whatever and I'll get back a style board within minutes if she's near her phone.
> Though the SA will specify a certain size and color for an item on the style board, you are not limited to that combination. When you click on an item, any size or color for that item will still be credited to the SA (verified this when I returned an item in a different size/color and still see that the salesperson was my SA instead of 808/Web).
> Style boards either don't expire or have a long expiration time. My oldest board is about to be a year old and I'm still able to open it. This means that you can go back and buy different colors/sizes or take advantage of a price drop at your leisure and still give commission without needing any additional intervention by the SA.
> LIMITATIONS
> 
> The item has to be listed online and in-stock before it can be added to a style board. If it is sold out, it cannot be added until it shows in-stock again online. As a workaround, if an alternative size or color is available for that specific item number, the SA can add that to the style board. If you notice that the desired size/color is restocked later, you can go back to the style board, click through the item and add the correct option to your cart.
> Possible item limit on the board. My SA usually puts 6 items on each board, so I'll get multiple boards if I have a large amount of items.
> Accessing your historic boards differs depending on what device you're on (iOS, Android, or web browser) - see more info on this below.
> TIPS
> 
> This system seems to have started around a year ago, but some SAs are still unaware/unfamiliar with it. They just need to figure out how to "connect" with you and send you a "look" or "style board" which is 99% of the effort on their end.
> Once an item has been style boarded, I will remove the item from the wishlist to keep it neat and organized. Makes it easy to view for me and my SA.
> (iOS only) Looks/style boards on the iOS app has the additional feature of recommending alternative items to the original style boarded item. If there is a recommendation, you'll see dot(s) below the image indicating you can swipe left/right to see it. SA will also get credit for these alternatives purchased through the style board.
> Accessing Style Boards/Looks
> 
> *iOS*: Easiest method - note that I only have an iPad, but this should be applicable for iPhone as well. Go to your Account > Looks. Click the "Your Stylists" tab. If your SA sent you a look/style board, their name will show here. Click on their name and it will open the chat between you and your SA. Style boards will appear in the chat history. You can also get app notifications for any messages or looks sent to you.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes a look/board will fail to load with an error. This seems to be a bug that happens when an item is OOS, occurring more frequently with Nsale items. As a workaround, use the web browser method.
> 
> *Android*: Unfortunately, the Android app does not have feature parity with the iOS app. You can receive notifications that a look was sent to you, but you can't actually see it by clicking on the notification since there's no "Looks" option under the Account section. Use the web browser method.
> 
> *Web Browser*: You (usually) get a text when a new style board is sent to you. Each text for a board has a unique URL. Click through to see the specific board.
> 
> To see your previous boards:
> 
> You can click the chat button at the top of the board to open your chat history with your SA. This is the same chat that is opened on the iOS app. You can scroll through the chat history to see previous looks sent by your SA.
> Alternatively, at the bottom of the board page, find the section that says "Your Looks from <SA Name> See All". Click the "See All" link to reach your style board history page with your SA. I bookmark this link for easy reference on my laptop web browser and on my mobile web browser.
> Hope this helps someone and let me know if any clarifications are needed.


This is SO helpful!  Thanks.


----------



## lovemyrescues

tearex said:


> Yikes, that's really frustrating. If you're willing to trying helping with commission again in the future, there's two ways I know of to give a SA commission remotely. Being armed with knowledge might avoid this frustration in the future with a win on both sides.
> 
> Note that I'm not an employee - just tech savvy and happened to luck out with a SA that is more familiar with digital sales channels. I used to feel more guilty if I needed to do something like return/rebuy a hot item in a different color/size online and couldn't waste the minutes to reach my SA, but the second method usually avoids that type of issue.
> 
> Sorry for the following wall of text, but hopefully it helps someone before it gets lost in this massive thread.
> 
> *Method #1: Giving SA access to charge your account for 24 hours*
> 
> A SA can submit a request to access your account and charge your card on file. You get a text message with a link to either approve or deny the request. Once approved, the SA can submit orders on your behalf for 24 hours.
> 
> My SA and I don't usually use this method unless the item isn't listed online or if we're submitting multiple online transactions together in-store (saves me from having to present my QR code multiple times). This is not our preferred method because of the 24h time limit and because the 2nd method is much easier and faster to submit online orders for both of us once you're familiar with it.
> 
> This sounds like the method that you went through. Not sure how the old debit card got used but I've only ever had my current NS CC as a payment method on my account.
> 
> *Method #2: Shopping through SA Style Boards/Looks*
> 
> A SA can "connect" with you via their system/app - you'll get a text stating that you've been connected. The text will be from a different number than what they probably use to usually text you. However, the number appears to be unique to the SA as far as I can tell with my limited sample size. Once you're connected, the SA can send you "style boards" (also called "looks"). You can then shop through the style board to add the item to your cart. The item purchase will be credited to the SA.
> 
> Here's the specific process we use:
> 
> I recommend creating a new wishlist that will be only shared with that specific SA. Share the link to the wishlist with the SA. The SA can bookmark it for reference so you don't have to share the link again in the future.
> I add items I'm interested in to the wishlist.
> When I'm ready for the style board to be created, I let my SA know that I added items to wishlist.
> SA will create a new style board with the wishlist items and send me a link to the style board. I will usually get a text with link, as well as a notification on my phone.
> I add items to my cart through the style board and check out at my own pace. My SA gets credited for items I added and purchased through the style board. Both sides win.
> BENEFITS
> 
> Less effort for the SA. The most your SA has to do is add items to a style board and send it to you. It's all done on their phone and takes minutes. You don't have to wait for them to be at work and in the store at a register. My SA usually leaves at 5pm, but she's cool with me texting her at 7pm or whatever and I'll get back a style board within minutes if she's near her phone.
> Though the SA will specify a certain size and color for an item on the style board, you are not limited to that combination. When you click on an item, any size or color for that item will still be credited to the SA (verified this when I returned an item in a different size/color and still see that the salesperson was my SA instead of 808/Web).
> Style boards either don't expire or have a long expiration time. My oldest board is about to be a year old and I'm still able to open it. This means that you can go back and buy different colors/sizes or take advantage of a price drop at your leisure and still give commission without needing any additional intervention by the SA.
> LIMITATIONS
> 
> The item has to be listed online and in-stock before it can be added to a style board. If it is sold out, it cannot be added until it shows in-stock again online. As a workaround, if an alternative size or color is available for that specific item number, the SA can add that to the style board. If you notice that the desired size/color is restocked later, you can go back to the style board, click through the item and add the correct option to your cart.
> Possible item limit on the board. My SA usually puts 6 items on each board, so I'll get multiple boards if I have a large amount of items.
> Accessing your historic boards differs depending on what device you're on (iOS, Android, or web browser) - see more info on this below.
> TIPS
> 
> This system seems to have started around a year ago, but some SAs are still unaware/unfamiliar with it. They just need to figure out how to "connect" with you and send you a "look" or "style board" which is 99% of the effort on their end.
> Once an item has been style boarded, I will remove the item from the wishlist to keep it neat and organized. Makes it easy to view for me and my SA.
> (iOS only) Looks/style boards on the iOS app has the additional feature of recommending alternative items to the original style boarded item. If there is a recommendation, you'll see dot(s) below the image indicating you can swipe left/right to see it. SA will also get credit for these alternatives purchased through the style board.
> Accessing Style Boards/Looks
> 
> *iOS*: Easiest method - note that I only have an iPad, but this should be applicable for iPhone as well. Go to your Account > Looks. Click the "Your Stylists" tab. If your SA sent you a look/style board, their name will show here. Click on their name and it will open the chat between you and your SA. Style boards will appear in the chat history. You can also get app notifications for any messages or looks sent to you.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes a look/board will fail to load with an error. This seems to be a bug that happens when an item is OOS, occurring more frequently with Nsale items. As a workaround, use the web browser method.
> 
> *Android*: Unfortunately, the Android app does not have feature parity with the iOS app. You can receive notifications that a look was sent to you, but you can't actually see it by clicking on the notification since there's no "Looks" option under the Account section. Use the web browser method.
> 
> *Web Browser*: You (usually) get a text when a new style board is sent to you. Each text for a board has a unique URL. Click through to see the specific board.
> 
> To see your previous boards:
> 
> You can click the chat button at the top of the board to open your chat history with your SA. This is the same chat that is opened on the iOS app. You can scroll through the chat history to see previous looks sent by your SA.
> Alternatively, at the bottom of the board page, find the section that says "Your Looks from <SA Name> See All". Click the "See All" link to reach your style board history page with your SA. I bookmark this link for easy reference on my laptop web browser and on my mobile web browser.
> Hope this helps someone and let me know if any clarifications are needed.


I bought my FP Henley this way. It was my first time using the boards and confusing at first. I wish I had your directions!  But this is exactly what I am doing with her.  I sent her a wishlist in case I decide to buy items later or they go on a deeper discount.


----------



## StacyLynn624

Here’s what I was able to order this morning. I was also able to get the black & pink Zella luxe support tanks in XS (hope that’s the right size), and a Zella white LS tee in XXS. Not sure why those done show. Did expedited shipping, but it wasn’t available for three things.
Hoping some of the things I wanted are actually available at the store this afternoon. Really wanted the green/yellow Ons, Zella Ls tees in black & pink, Zella live in biker shorts, Zella pink pullover, Zella pink & black tanks, Zella shorts in pink, black & stone.
It says the Zella black & pink leggings are in stock at my store, so I’ll get those, bliss girl panties & all of the beauty stuff on my list this afternoon. Also the Madewell Kent cardigan in green was sold out in my size. Really wanted that.


----------



## Susies7

Hoping my try ones are attached.  Excuse the state of my hair, no makeup, messy rooms


----------



## gabz

How is the quality of the bony levy pieces?


----------



## katz_creative

tearex said:


> Yikes, that's really frustrating. If you're willing to trying helping with commission again in the future, there's two ways I know of to give a SA commission remotely. Being armed with knowledge might avoid this frustration in the future with a win on both sides.
> 
> Note that I'm not an employee - just tech savvy and happened to luck out with a SA that is more familiar with digital sales channels. I used to feel more guilty if I needed to do something like return/rebuy a hot item in a different color/size online and couldn't waste the minutes to reach my SA, but the second method usually avoids that type of issue.
> 
> Sorry for the following wall of text, but hopefully it helps someone before it gets lost in this massive thread.
> 
> *Method #1: Giving SA access to charge your account for 24 hours*
> 
> A SA can submit a request to access your account and charge your card on file. You get a text message with a link to either approve or deny the request. Once approved, the SA can submit orders on your behalf for 24 hours.
> 
> My SA and I don't usually use this method unless the item isn't listed online or if we're submitting multiple online transactions together in-store (saves me from having to present my QR code multiple times). This is not our preferred method because of the 24h time limit and because the 2nd method is much easier and faster to submit online orders for both of us once you're familiar with it.
> 
> This sounds like the method that you went through. Not sure how the old debit card got used but I've only ever had my current NS CC as a payment method on my account.
> 
> *Method #2: Shopping through SA Style Boards/Looks*
> 
> A SA can "connect" with you via their system/app - you'll get a text stating that you've been connected. The text will be from a different number than what they probably use to usually text you. However, the number appears to be unique to the SA as far as I can tell with my limited sample size. Once you're connected, the SA can send you "style boards" (also called "looks"). You can then shop through the style board to add the item to your cart. The item purchase will be credited to the SA.
> 
> Here's the specific process we use:
> 
> I recommend creating a new wishlist that will be only shared with that specific SA. Share the link to the wishlist with the SA. The SA can bookmark it for reference so you don't have to share the link again in the future.
> I add items I'm interested in to the wishlist.
> When I'm ready for the style board to be created, I let my SA know that I added items to wishlist.
> SA will create a new style board with the wishlist items and send me a link to the style board. I will usually get a text with link, as well as a notification on my phone.
> I add items to my cart through the style board and check out at my own pace. My SA gets credited for items I added and purchased through the style board. Both sides win.
> BENEFITS
> 
> Less effort for the SA. The most your SA has to do is add items to a style board and send it to you. It's all done on their phone and takes minutes. You don't have to wait for them to be at work and in the store at a register. My SA usually leaves at 5pm, but she's cool with me texting her at 7pm or whatever and I'll get back a style board within minutes if she's near her phone.
> Though the SA will specify a certain size and color for an item on the style board, you are not limited to that combination. When you click on an item, any size or color for that item will still be credited to the SA (verified this when I returned an item in a different size/color and still see that the salesperson was my SA instead of 808/Web).
> Style boards either don't expire or have a long expiration time. My oldest board is about to be a year old and I'm still able to open it. This means that you can go back and buy different colors/sizes or take advantage of a price drop at your leisure and still give commission without needing any additional intervention by the SA.
> LIMITATIONS
> 
> The item has to be listed online and in-stock before it can be added to a style board. If it is sold out, it cannot be added until it shows in-stock again online. As a workaround, if an alternative size or color is available for that specific item number, the SA can add that to the style board. If you notice that the desired size/color is restocked later, you can go back to the style board, click through the item and add the correct option to your cart.
> Possible item limit on the board. My SA usually puts 6 items on each board, so I'll get multiple boards if I have a large amount of items.
> Accessing your historic boards differs depending on what device you're on (iOS, Android, or web browser) - see more info on this below.
> TIPS
> 
> This system seems to have started around a year ago, but some SAs are still unaware/unfamiliar with it. They just need to figure out how to "connect" with you and send you a "look" or "style board" which is 99% of the effort on their end.
> Once an item has been style boarded, I will remove the item from the wishlist to keep it neat and organized. Makes it easy to view for me and my SA.
> (iOS only) Looks/style boards on the iOS app has the additional feature of recommending alternative items to the original style boarded item. If there is a recommendation, you'll see dot(s) below the image indicating you can swipe left/right to see it. SA will also get credit for these alternatives purchased through the style board.
> Accessing Style Boards/Looks
> 
> *iOS*: Easiest method - note that I only have an iPad, but this should be applicable for iPhone as well. Go to your Account > Looks. Click the "Your Stylists" tab. If your SA sent you a look/style board, their name will show here. Click on their name and it will open the chat between you and your SA. Style boards will appear in the chat history. You can also get app notifications for any messages or looks sent to you.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes a look/board will fail to load with an error. This seems to be a bug that happens when an item is OOS, occurring more frequently with Nsale items. As a workaround, use the web browser method.
> 
> *Android*: Unfortunately, the Android app does not have feature parity with the iOS app. You can receive notifications that a look was sent to you, but you can't actually see it by clicking on the notification since there's no "Looks" option under the Account section. Use the web browser method.
> 
> *Web Browser*: You (usually) get a text when a new style board is sent to you. Each text for a board has a unique URL. Click through to see the specific board.
> 
> To see your previous boards:
> 
> You can click the chat button at the top of the board to open your chat history with your SA. This is the same chat that is opened on the iOS app. You can scroll through the chat history to see previous looks sent by your SA.
> Alternatively, at the bottom of the board page, find the section that says "Your Looks from <SA Name> See All". Click the "See All" link to reach your style board history page with your SA. I bookmark this link for easy reference on my laptop web browser and on my mobile web browser.
> Hope this helps someone and let me know if any clarifications are needed.


OMG thanks so much for this!!!!! My SA is *not* tech savvy so I always feel bad when I order online and she doesn't get commission.  Now I just need to figure out how to teach her to use style boards


----------



## katz_creative

Susies7 said:


> Hoping my try ones are attached.  Excuse the state of my hair, no makeup, messy rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443874
> View attachment 5443875
> View attachment 5443876
> View attachment 5443877
> View attachment 5443878
> View attachment 5443879


OT but that tub looks AMAZING!


----------



## atlcoach

gabz said:


> How is the quality of the bony levy pieces?


I ordered the diamond stacking ring today. I'm hoping the quality is as good as previous years. I have one from a previous NAS and it is beautiful and very sparkly. I own a similar style from Gabriel & Co. and the Bony Levy ring definitely has better quality diamonds with more sparkle.


----------



## IslandBari

titania029 said:


> The Blanc Noir Tectonic jacket, in black, is on sale at Saks for 120, if anyone is interested. It was the only thing for me that sold out on my wish list before I could shop last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blanc Noir Tectonic Pullover Jacket
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Blanc Noir Tectonic Pullover Jacket at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Blanc Noir Coats & Jackets and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


I saw that at Saks, but really wanted the green.  I ordered a Levi's poor man version ($80) at Macy's Black Friday in July sale and will keep checking Nordstrom for the Blance Noir.


----------



## bhayes

chandra920 said:


> I had a really frustrating shopping experience and just need to vent.  A sales associate offered to shop my wishlist for me.  That sounded like a great idea!  She placed an order via my card on 7/7.
> 
> The first issue I noticed is that she placed the order late in the day and a couple of items had sold out.  I guess no big deal.
> 
> BUT today I noticed I didn’t get any notes. I did some digging and discovered she had charged an old Nordstrom debit that I haven’t used in years and is deactivated on my account! I immediately called to try and fix this, but customer service says that some items have already shipped so they cannot cancel the order.
> 
> I am so frustrated. Now, a GIANT charge will come through my debit account. I won’t get any points or credit towards yearly spend. The only solution is to return each item and repurchase. I don’t know if I have the time or energy for it.
> 
> I feel like this has completely ruined the excitement of shopping the sale for me.   I love to give people commissions.  Next time, I think I’ll just take care of it all myself, though.



I’m not sure if this helps but I still use my Nordstrom debit all the time (the only time I use my Nordstrom Visa is during the Anniversary Sale) but the purchases on your debit definitely do count towards your yearly spend, and you do get points. I noticed my points were delayed by 24ish hours this year, last year I got them almost instantly. Hopefully that’s the case for you and you will still get your points!
I am ambassador and I would say 95% of my purchases are made with my Nordstrom debit.


----------



## Louboutin329

Can any one give reviews on the Longchamp expandable tote? Is the quality worth it and is it really large?


----------



## chandra920

tearex said:


> Yikes, that's really frustrating. If you're willing to trying helping with commission again in the future, there's two ways I know of to give a SA commission remotely. Being armed with knowledge might avoid this frustration in the future with a win on both sides.
> 
> Note that I'm not an employee - just tech savvy and happened to luck out with a SA that is more familiar with digital sales channels. I used to feel more guilty if I needed to do something like return/rebuy a hot item in a different color/size online and couldn't waste the minutes to reach my SA, but the second method usually avoids that type of issue.
> 
> Sorry for the following wall of text, but hopefully it helps someone before it gets lost in this massive thread.
> 
> *Method #1: Giving SA access to charge your account for 24 hours*
> 
> A SA can submit a request to access your account and charge your card on file. You get a text message with a link to either approve or deny the request. Once approved, the SA can submit orders on your behalf for 24 hours.
> 
> My SA and I don't usually use this method unless the item isn't listed online or if we're submitting multiple online transactions together in-store (saves me from having to present my QR code multiple times). This is not our preferred method because of the 24h time limit and because the 2nd method is much easier and faster to submit online orders for both of us once you're familiar with it.
> 
> This sounds like the method that you went through. Not sure how the old debit card got used but I've only ever had my current NS CC as a payment method on my account.
> 
> *Method #2: Shopping through SA Style Boards/Looks*
> 
> A SA can "connect" with you via their system/app - you'll get a text stating that you've been connected. The text will be from a different number than what they probably use to usually text you. However, the number appears to be unique to the SA as far as I can tell with my limited sample size. Once you're connected, the SA can send you "style boards" (also called "looks"). You can then shop through the style board to add the item to your cart. The item purchase will be credited to the SA.
> 
> Here's the specific process we use:
> 
> I recommend creating a new wishlist that will be only shared with that specific SA. Share the link to the wishlist with the SA. The SA can bookmark it for reference so you don't have to share the link again in the future.
> I add items I'm interested in to the wishlist.
> When I'm ready for the style board to be created, I let my SA know that I added items to wishlist.
> SA will create a new style board with the wishlist items and send me a link to the style board. I will usually get a text with link, as well as a notification on my phone.
> I add items to my cart through the style board and check out at my own pace. My SA gets credited for items I added and purchased through the style board. Both sides win.
> BENEFITS
> 
> Less effort for the SA. The most your SA has to do is add items to a style board and send it to you. It's all done on their phone and takes minutes. You don't have to wait for them to be at work and in the store at a register. My SA usually leaves at 5pm, but she's cool with me texting her at 7pm or whatever and I'll get back a style board within minutes if she's near her phone.
> Though the SA will specify a certain size and color for an item on the style board, you are not limited to that combination. When you click on an item, any size or color for that item will still be credited to the SA (verified this when I returned an item in a different size/color and still see that the salesperson was my SA instead of 808/Web).
> Style boards either don't expire or have a long expiration time. My oldest board is about to be a year old and I'm still able to open it. This means that you can go back and buy different colors/sizes or take advantage of a price drop at your leisure and still give commission without needing any additional intervention by the SA.
> LIMITATIONS
> 
> The item has to be listed online and in-stock before it can be added to a style board. If it is sold out, it cannot be added until it shows in-stock again online. As a workaround, if an alternative size or color is available for that specific item number, the SA can add that to the style board. If you notice that the desired size/color is restocked later, you can go back to the style board, click through the item and add the correct option to your cart.
> Possible item limit on the board. My SA usually puts 6 items on each board, so I'll get multiple boards if I have a large amount of items.
> Accessing your historic boards differs depending on what device you're on (iOS, Android, or web browser) - see more info on this below.
> TIPS
> 
> This system seems to have started around a year ago, but some SAs are still unaware/unfamiliar with it. They just need to figure out how to "connect" with you and send you a "look" or "style board" which is 99% of the effort on their end.
> Once an item has been style boarded, I will remove the item from the wishlist to keep it neat and organized. Makes it easy to view for me and my SA.
> (iOS only) Looks/style boards on the iOS app has the additional feature of recommending alternative items to the original style boarded item. If there is a recommendation, you'll see dot(s) below the image indicating you can swipe left/right to see it. SA will also get credit for these alternatives purchased through the style board.
> Accessing Style Boards/Looks
> 
> *iOS*: Easiest method - note that I only have an iPad, but this should be applicable for iPhone as well. Go to your Account > Looks. Click the "Your Stylists" tab. If your SA sent you a look/style board, their name will show here. Click on their name and it will open the chat between you and your SA. Style boards will appear in the chat history. You can also get app notifications for any messages or looks sent to you.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes a look/board will fail to load with an error. This seems to be a bug that happens when an item is OOS, occurring more frequently with Nsale items. As a workaround, use the web browser method.
> 
> *Android*: Unfortunately, the Android app does not have feature parity with the iOS app. You can receive notifications that a look was sent to you, but you can't actually see it by clicking on the notification since there's no "Looks" option under the Account section. Use the web browser method.
> 
> *Web Browser*: You (usually) get a text when a new style board is sent to you. Each text for a board has a unique URL. Click through to see the specific board.
> 
> To see your previous boards:
> 
> You can click the chat button at the top of the board to open your chat history with your SA. This is the same chat that is opened on the iOS app. You can scroll through the chat history to see previous looks sent by your SA.
> Alternatively, at the bottom of the board page, find the section that says "Your Looks from <SA Name> See All". Click the "See All" link to reach your style board history page with your SA. I bookmark this link for easy reference on my laptop web browser and on my mobile web browser.
> Hope this helps someone and let me know if any clarifications are needed.





tearex said:


> Yikes, that's really frustrating. If you're willing to trying helping with commission again in the future, there's two ways I know of to give a SA commission remotely. Being armed with knowledge might avoid this frustration in the future with a win on both sides.
> 
> Note that I'm not an employee - just tech savvy and happened to luck out with a SA that is more familiar with digital sales channels. I used to feel more guilty if I needed to do something like return/rebuy a hot item in a different color/size online and couldn't waste the minutes to reach my SA, but the second method usually avoids that type of issue.
> 
> Sorry for the following wall of text, but hopefully it helps someone before it gets lost in this massive thread.
> 
> *Method #1: Giving SA access to charge your account for 24 hours*
> 
> A SA can submit a request to access your account and charge your card on file. You get a text message with a link to either approve or deny the request. Once approved, the SA can submit orders on your behalf for 24 hours.
> 
> My SA and I don't usually use this method unless the item isn't listed online or if we're submitting multiple online transactions together in-store (saves me from having to present my QR code multiple times). This is not our preferred method because of the 24h time limit and because the 2nd method is much easier and faster to submit online orders for both of us once you're familiar with it.
> 
> This sounds like the method that you went through. Not sure how the old debit card got used but I've only ever had my current NS CC as a payment method on my account.
> 
> *Method #2: Shopping through SA Style Boards/Looks*
> 
> A SA can "connect" with you via their system/app - you'll get a text stating that you've been connected. The text will be from a different number than what they probably use to usually text you. However, the number appears to be unique to the SA as far as I can tell with my limited sample size. Once you're connected, the SA can send you "style boards" (also called "looks"). You can then shop through the style board to add the item to your cart. The item purchase will be credited to the SA.
> 
> Here's the specific process we use:
> 
> I recommend creating a new wishlist that will be only shared with that specific SA. Share the link to the wishlist with the SA. The SA can bookmark it for reference so you don't have to share the link again in the future.
> I add items I'm interested in to the wishlist.
> When I'm ready for the style board to be created, I let my SA know that I added items to wishlist.
> SA will create a new style board with the wishlist items and send me a link to the style board. I will usually get a text with link, as well as a notification on my phone.
> I add items to my cart through the style board and check out at my own pace. My SA gets credited for items I added and purchased through the style board. Both sides win.
> BENEFITS
> 
> Less effort for the SA. The most your SA has to do is add items to a style board and send it to you. It's all done on their phone and takes minutes. You don't have to wait for them to be at work and in the store at a register. My SA usually leaves at 5pm, but she's cool with me texting her at 7pm or whatever and I'll get back a style board within minutes if she's near her phone.
> Though the SA will specify a certain size and color for an item on the style board, you are not limited to that combination. When you click on an item, any size or color for that item will still be credited to the SA (verified this when I returned an item in a different size/color and still see that the salesperson was my SA instead of 808/Web).
> Style boards either don't expire or have a long expiration time. My oldest board is about to be a year old and I'm still able to open it. This means that you can go back and buy different colors/sizes or take advantage of a price drop at your leisure and still give commission without needing any additional intervention by the SA.
> LIMITATIONS
> 
> The item has to be listed online and in-stock before it can be added to a style board. If it is sold out, it cannot be added until it shows in-stock again online. As a workaround, if an alternative size or color is available for that specific item number, the SA can add that to the style board. If you notice that the desired size/color is restocked later, you can go back to the style board, click through the item and add the correct option to your cart.
> Possible item limit on the board. My SA usually puts 6 items on each board, so I'll get multiple boards if I have a large amount of items.
> Accessing your historic boards differs depending on what device you're on (iOS, Android, or web browser) - see more info on this below.
> TIPS
> 
> This system seems to have started around a year ago, but some SAs are still unaware/unfamiliar with it. They just need to figure out how to "connect" with you and send you a "look" or "style board" which is 99% of the effort on their end.
> Once an item has been style boarded, I will remove the item from the wishlist to keep it neat and organized. Makes it easy to view for me and my SA.
> (iOS only) Looks/style boards on the iOS app has the additional feature of recommending alternative items to the original style boarded item. If there is a recommendation, you'll see dot(s) below the image indicating you can swipe left/right to see it. SA will also get credit for these alternatives purchased through the style board.
> Accessing Style Boards/Looks
> 
> *iOS*: Easiest method - note that I only have an iPad, but this should be applicable for iPhone as well. Go to your Account > Looks. Click the "Your Stylists" tab. If your SA sent you a look/style board, their name will show here. Click on their name and it will open the chat between you and your SA. Style boards will appear in the chat history. You can also get app notifications for any messages or looks sent to you.
> 
> NOTE: Sometimes a look/board will fail to load with an error. This seems to be a bug that happens when an item is OOS, occurring more frequently with Nsale items. As a workaround, use the web browser method.
> 
> *Android*: Unfortunately, the Android app does not have feature parity with the iOS app. You can receive notifications that a look was sent to you, but you can't actually see it by clicking on the notification since there's no "Looks" option under the Account section. Use the web browser method.
> 
> *Web Browser*: You (usually) get a text when a new style board is sent to you. Each text for a board has a unique URL. Click through to see the specific board.
> 
> To see your previous boards:
> 
> You can click the chat button at the top of the board to open your chat history with your SA. This is the same chat that is opened on the iOS app. You can scroll through the chat history to see previous looks sent by your SA.
> Alternatively, at the bottom of the board page, find the section that says "Your Looks from <SA Name> See All". Click the "See All" link to reach your style board history page with your SA. I bookmark this link for easy reference on my laptop web browser and on my mobile web browser.
> Hope this helps someone and let me know if any clarifications





katz_creative said:


> OMG thanks so much for this!!!!! My SA is *not* tech savvy so I always feel bad when I order online and she doesn't get commission.  Now I just need to figure out how to teach her to use style boards


Yes thank you!  I really prefer the second way.  She did get an authorization from me.  It appeared on my end to be for the visa.  I would much rather operate the other way.


----------



## jblady

bhayes said:


> I’m not sure if this helps but I still use my Nordstrom debit all the time (the only time I use my Nordstrom Visa is during the Anniversary Sale) but the purchases on your debit definitely do count towards your yearly spend, and you do get points. I noticed my points were delayed by 24ish hours this year, last year I got them almost instantly. Hopefully that’s the case for you and you will still get your points!
> I am ambassador and I would say 95% of my purchases are made with my Nordstrom debit.


I’m happy you posted this.  I have Nordstrom debit and was considering the credit card.  I would love to keep my debit card and was going to call cs to confirm that option.


----------



## sabrunka

I went to my store right when they opened and got some natori underwear, BP sweater vest, Kopari deodorant and Osea set.  

I also tried on the rag n bone sneakers. I range between a 9.5 and 10 and they only had a 9.5 for me to try, which fit but my toe slightly grazed the end. I went ahead and ordered the size 10 in black and safari suede online.  They are so beautiful and well made!! The suede is supple and the shoes were super comfortable. Not sure where the negative review came from online, I cant wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> I went to my store right when they opened and got some natori underwear, BP sweater vest, Kopari deodorant and Osea set.
> 
> I also tried on the rag n bone sneakers. I range between a 9.5 and 10 and they only had a 9.5 for me to try, which fit but my toe slightly grazed the end. I went ahead and ordered the size 10 in black and safari suede online.  They are so beautiful and well made!! The suede is supple and the shoes were super comfortable. Not sure where the negative review came from online, I cant wait for mine to arrive!


love my sneakers!


----------



## buggiewomma

tripamy said:


> Hi everyone! At the risk of being presumptuous, I thought I'd dump a whole bunch of try on photos here - I didn't steam anything, but I thought that people finalizing their lists for tonight might want a heads-up about a few items:
> 
> I am 5'8", 143 pounds, and long-waisted. I normally wear a 8 1/2, a size 8 or 29 pants, and medium in most things.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ridley-funnel-neck-wool-sweater/6974960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/spanx-the-perfect-pant-back-seam-skinny-ankle-pants-regular-plus-size/5353671
> 
> 
> 
> This is the AllSaints Ridley sweater and the Spanx Perfect Pant Back Seam Skinny Ankle Pants.
> 
> I got the sweater in a Medium and the pants in a LARGE. I always size up in Spanx pants. I love the pants and buy a new pair every year. I'm a teacher, and wear them a couple times a week. I like the sweater, though it does feel a bit like I'll have to take a minute to arrange it properly several times a day.
> View attachment 5443438


How convenient! We are EXACT same measurements except I’m a 9 shoe. I also maaaaaay have shrunk a bit to 5’7.5” during my fourth decade


----------



## Lily's Mom

P448 John low top in black w/sparkle threads came today by mail.  Can't believe how fast that was.  They are very cute and very comfy.  Definitely would have kept if the fit had been right.  I am however one of those people the sizing just isn't right on.  The 39 has my toe uncomfortably up to the edge and the 40 are too loose.  Keeping the Rag and Bone tennis shoes in black and they are comfortable and fit well.  #1 priority for me.  Sometimes your decision is made for you.  Good thing since I can't always make up my mind.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Not part of anniversary sale but I thought you could all use a laugh. Read the obviously fake reviews for this sheer bodysuit.
> 
> Check out the Abstract Panel Sheer Catsuit from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6124914


I’m shocked it’s on sale!!


----------



## buggiewomma

Susies7 said:


> Hoping my try ones are attached.  Excuse the state of my hair, no makeup, messy rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443874
> View attachment 5443875
> View attachment 5443876
> View attachment 5443877
> View attachment 5443878
> View attachment 5443879


That t-shirt is great and feels somehow very relevant to the world right now!


----------



## Lily's Mom

buggiewomma said:


> I’m shocked it’s on sale!!


I know!  Makes me think I could have been a fashion designer after all.....


----------



## AbbytheBT

Louboutin329 said:


> Can any one give reviews on the Longchamp expandable tote? Is the quality worth it and is it really large?


These are great! and I love the color selection this year! I have two from previous years plus others in le pliage line that aren't expandable.  I prefer these, and would buy more if I could reason why needed - lol


----------



## Laurenleigh

jblady said:


> I’m happy you posted this.  I have Nordstrom debit and was considering the credit card.  I would love to keep my debit card and was going to call cs to confirm that option.


I only have the debit card and I’m an ambassador and was able to shop the sale when it opened to ambassadors with no issues. I also always get points/notes at Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack. That said, I think I read last year they were phasing them out and won’t renew once they expire because they were pushing people to get the credit card instead. I REALLY hope that’s not true because I don’t think I’ll get a credit card just to shop the sale. Pretty sure my debit card expires later this year. But that whole credit card only access concept is greedy and skeeves me out a bit.


----------



## Laurenleigh

Susies7 said:


> Hoping my try ones are attached.  Excuse the state of my hair, no makeup, messy rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443874
> View attachment 5443875
> View attachment 5443876
> View attachment 5443877
> View attachment 5443878
> View attachment 5443879


Your bathroom looks super dreamy!
Both dresses are cute but that first dress especially looks amazing on you! You’ve got killer legs and should show them off everyday!!!!


----------



## Illinigirl

Placed several orders at 11:30 CDT last night after being asleep for awhile so it wasn’t as organized as I had hoped.   Got most of what I had on my list but I really want to get to the store to try on jeans and pants. I got the Longchamp toiletry case and was surprised to see it completely sold out this morning. There were a lot of colors! Hope I get it as I couldn’t use expedited shipping for it. And I’m trying to figure out why the Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Leather Belt bag is no longer on the AS price. I had it on my wish list, and it sold out really early. It’s back now but not on sale.


----------



## Fashion is Art

Susies7 said:


> Hoping my try ones are attached.  Excuse the state of my hair, no makeup, messy rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443874
> View attachment 5443875
> View attachment 5443876
> View attachment 5443877
> View attachment 5443878
> View attachment 5443879


Hi

That second dress is fabulous and so flattering on you.  The first one is lovely too.  The tee shirt is great as are the jeans .  The last shirt is not enhancing you.  It’s wearing you rather than the other way around so I would suggest return.  But that second dress is wow!!!


----------



## Tagner

I’m at the influencer presale and it’s almost time for the store to open. They had a nice spread and champagne & mimosas.  I am surprised - it sounds as nice as the icon brunch food.  They are giving away bags of the free breakfast food since it’s almost 10am.

I got my Michele deco two tone watch with the navy band. The band will be interchangeable with the orange band watch I got last year.  I also got a 5 pack of Michele silicone bands last year after the sale but it didn’t have navy in the pack. The watch wasn’t In the display case so she thought they didn’t get any and she was going to order. But when she went to order it said they were at the store.  No one put them out. They were in a drawer.  So have them check if you don’t see what you want in the display.


----------



## englishprof

Illinigirl said:


> Placed several orders at 11:30 CDT last night after being asleep for awhile so it wasn’t as organized as I had hoped.   Got most of what I had on my list but I really want to get to the store to try on jeans and pants. I got the Longchamp toiletry case and was surprised to see it completely sold out this morning. There were a lot of colors! Hope I get it as I couldn’t use expedited shipping for it. And I’m trying to figure out why the Rebecca Minkoff Quilted Leather Belt bag is no longer on the AS price. I had it on my wish list, and it sold out really early. It’s back now but not on sale.


I had saved a RM handbag on my wishlist, which I've yet to purchase, but it didn't show up on Anniversary Sale search but was still available? There's some weird stuff there!


----------



## viba424

What are your thoughts on this Vince oversized cotton shirt? It’s basically an overpriced sweatshirt but I kind of like it. Aging? What are the chances it will get pilly?


----------



## StacyLynn624

Well my son was scheduled for race 8 and then not until race 56. No AC in the natatorium, so I took my youngest to Nordstrom.  Found a lot of Zella that I could try on & take home. Seems like I’m only a XXS in the joggers & the Ls tees, so that makes it easier. Found the Pink pullover, black & grey Zella shorts, bike shorts, black LS tee, green joggers, True & co bra, 4 pairs of bliss panties (needed 2 more). 

No Ons (like none of that style even on the display. No pink LS Zella tee. No pink Zella tank. No pink Zella shorts. No T&B black blazer, no Madewell Kent cardigan in green, no Zella no show socks.


----------



## baghabitz34

gabz said:


> How is the quality of the bony levy pieces?





This is the 14k twisted Bony Levy necklace. It’s too fine/small for my taste, so I will be returning it.


----------



## Kapster

Louboutin329 said:


> Can any one give reviews on the Longchamp expandable tote? Is the quality worth it and is it really large?



I absolutely love mine... I had my first one for about 10(?) years and it's traveled across continents a few times with only some minor fraying at the corners. I still use it but did add a second expandable tote to my collection last year. I frequently use it as my "under the seat" carryon when flying.


----------



## NorCarGirl

If you are in need of new baking sheets, the Viking ones on anniversary sale are wonderful quality and heavy.


----------



## Susies7

Fashion is Art said:


> Hi
> 
> That second dress is fabulous and so flattering on you.  The first one is lovely too.  The tee shirt is great as are the jeans .  The last shirt is not enhancing you.  It’s wearing you rather than the other way around so I would suggest return.  But that second dress is wow!!!


Thank you for your input.  I think you are referring to the free people shirt, & the brown one was too big.  I was thinking of keeping the pink which is the same style in a medium.  Now I’m rethinking that


----------



## KathrynS

6 things I bought last night are now sold out. Makes me nervous, but also guess I had good picks!


----------



## VSOP

NorCarGirl said:


> If you are in need of new baking sheets, the Viking ones on anniversary sale are wonderful quality and heavy.



I’m glad you gave feedback. I ordered mine this morning but was torn between Viking and Great Jones.
I am going to order the Great Jones mixing bowls.


----------



## AbbytheBT

So far lots sold out from my first wish list before I could order as influencer: 
Wit & Wisdom pants, Josef Sibel boots, initial jewelry cases, zella shorts/leggings, Caslon jackets and coats, even the Supergoop jug and powder!

I did manage to order the Nuna stroller and babyseat  Which I so hope actually makes it to my daughter’s. 

And Avec les filles coat and la canadienne chelsea boots for me to try on


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AbbytheBT said:


> So far lots sold out from my first wish list before I could order as influencer:
> Wit & Wisdom pants, Josef Sibel boots, initial jewelry cases, zella shorts/leggings, Caslon jackets and coats, even the Supergoop jug and powder!
> 
> I did manage to order the Nuna stroller and babyseat  Which I so hope actually makes it to my daughter’s.
> 
> And Avec les filles coat and la canadienne chelsea boots for me to try on


I better start looking. Didn't know that things are selling out so fast.


----------



## rutabaga

The EF reversible hooded coat is really nice. Unfortunately they only had size L and I need a size S. Wish I had ordered it this morning but I wanted to see it in person first. I’d be happy with either this or the Reiss coat if it ever comes back in my size

I tried on the Nordstrom gathered waist midi dress. This thing is HUGE. I’m wearing a XXS here and it looks like a maternity dress. Super unflattering and  I considered not posting these pics (the things I do for this thread…) but might be better in black. Color is also darker IRL. I’m 5’4” and a size 6/8 in dresses. Its soft but feels like H&M/Forever 21 quality. I’d skip it.



I bought the Stila eyeliner duo and the LM eyeshadow sticks. Forgot to look at the LC expandable! I wanted to see Pebble in person, will probably just order it.


----------



## AbbytheBT

KathrynS said:


> 6 things I bought last night are now sold out. Makes me nervous, but also guess I had good picks!


I know, I keep checking the shipping status after shopping last night ….. which says preparing …………


----------



## piosavsfan

KathrynS said:


> 6 things I bought last night are now sold out. Makes me nervous, but also guess I had good picks!


Yeah several things I bought are now sold out and I just got my first cancelation email.


----------



## mahlo13

Tagner said:


> I’m at the influencer presale and it’s almost time for the store to open. They had a nice spread and champagne & mimosas.  I am surprised - it sounds as nice as the icon brunch food.  They are giving away bags of the free breakfast food since it’s almost 10am.
> 
> I got my Michele deco two tone watch with the navy band. The band will be interchangeable with the orange band watch I got last year.  I also got a 5 pack of Michele silicone bands last year after the sale but it didn’t have navy in the pack. The watch wasn’t In the display case so she thought they didn’t get any and she was going to order. But when she went to order it said they were at the store.  No one put them out. They were in a drawer.  So have them check if you don’t see what you want in the display.


Ooh i didn’t influencers got presale also. Is this for all stores? My SA didn’t mention this


----------



## Talinder

Laurenleigh said:


> I only have the debit card and I’m an ambassador and was able to shop the sale when it opened to ambassadors with no issues. I also always get points/notes at Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack. That said, I think I read last year they were phasing them out and won’t renew once they expire because they were pushing people to get the credit card instead. I REALLY hope that’s not true because I don’t think I’ll get a credit card just to shop the sale. Pretty sure my debit card expires later this year. But that whole credit card only access concept is greedy and skeeves me out a bit.


I’m debit only too as I don’t get store cards. I’ve got plenty of other bank credit cards to fuss with. (Also, I once read statistically people with store cards are deemed higher risk by actuaries and therefore things like car insurance rates are slightly higher for those people. That solidified my avoidance of store cards.) 
I hope they don’t phase it out. My card expires 2027. I get points and early access. I’m not sure if we get fewer benefits being debit vs credit. I doubt it’s truly worth the difference for me.


----------



## tearex

katz_creative said:


> OMG thanks so much for this!!!!! My SA is *not* tech savvy so I always feel bad when I order online and she doesn't get commission.  Now I just need to figure out how to teach her to use style boards



No problem! I think Nordstrom had a different  customer connect system in the past as I remember getting similar texts to connect with some SAs almost a decade ago. I guess the system must have been difficult to use because we would never connect via that system again and just communicate over regular email/text messages, manually pasting item links/numbers, etc and they would lose out on any online orders I placed myself. 

This current system was probably implemented  in part due to the pandemic, but really just started seeing wider adoption recently. Even my (newer) beauty SA who I basically had to bump into at the right time at the counter finally asked to "connect" with me out of the blue this week when shopping in-store and sent me a look! She never offered to trade numbers when we first started working together at the beginning of the pandemic so I assumed she wasn't really tech savvy and didn't usually over work over text messages. So have hope!

To add items to a board, I think the SA just needs the item number. Wishlists are used because the item number is displayed below the picture of the item. You can see this if you open up the shared wishlist link yourself. Example:




Ask your SA if she knows how to "connect" with you. After that, I have no idea how they create/send you a board though!


----------



## taxvixen

I foolishly didn’t upgrade to faster shipping and now things I ordered very late on the 6th (California time) haven’t yet shipped. Does anyone how long it takes to be notified about cancellations? I haven’t heard anything, but my order seems to be stuck in limbo.


----------



## gabz

By the time the sale opens in  canada There will be nothing left. Bummed we wont be getting the coach cassie here


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm surprised by some of the stuff that's selling out. There were really basic Madewell T-shirts I wanted and all 4 colors sold out in my size like 24 hours before I could order.


----------



## jennlt

gabz said:


> How is the quality of the bony levy pieces?


I posted a more detailed answer in your specific thread earlier today but I have been very happy with the quality of my Bony Levy pieces.


----------



## tearex

viba424 said:


> What are your thoughts on this Vince oversized cotton shirt? It’s basically an overpriced sweatshirt but I kind of like it. Aging? What are the chances it will get pilly?
> 
> View attachment 5443990



I like it on you! Not aging at all. No idea on pilling as more store didn't have this one but texture looks relatively smooth from your photo. Pilling (if any) will probably be limited to friction areas and should be easy to remove with something like a sweater stone.

Shirt-jackets are in! AllSaints has some bolder options too.


----------



## tearex

taxvixen said:


> I foolishly didn’t upgrade to faster shipping and now things I ordered very late on the 6th (California time) haven’t yet shipped. Does anyone how long it takes to be notified about cancellations? I haven’t heard anything, but my order seems to be stuck in limbo.



I didn't even get the expedited option on any of my orders, which is likely coming down to what I'm purchasing. I had completely forgotten about it until I started reading this thread again yesterday. Then I placed another order and rechecked and yup, not an option.

It seems a lot of my items are being fulfilled by other stores instead of a warehouse. I have USPS Informed Delivery so I can see who the shipper is. Wouldn't be surprised if this was why expedited wasn't available to me.


----------



## jennlt

AbbytheBT said:


> I know, I keep checking the shipping status after shopping last night ….. which says preparing …………


I'm an ambassador and ordered early on July 7th and all of my items still say processing. I didn't upgrade shipping because most of the items I wanted sold out during Icon pre-sale. I keep checking my wish list several times a day but all my sold out pieces are still unavailable. I think so many people are using upgraded shipping that the standard shipping is severely delayed.


----------



## Tagner

mahlo13 said:


> Ooh i didn’t influencers got presale also. Is this for all stores? My SA didn’t mention this


This was at Washington square mall in Portland Oregon.  I filled out an rsvp that was on the Nordstrom site for the anniversary events for influencers to shop 8-10 before store opening today.  When I filled out the rsvp you had to search for the state and city. Not sure if every Nordstrom had an event.


----------



## scubachick

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah several things I bought are now sold out and I just got my first cancelation email.


I just got my first cancellation too. Oh well I’ll casually check for restocks but I’m kinda meh on the sale this year.


----------



## CozyCorner

toujours*chic said:


> I tried this on in store when I went to pick up an order- really like it- very slouchy and comfy. Only the white and lilac were on the rack so ordered the black:
> View attachment 5443759



Good to know! I ordered it in Lilac cause it looked so comfy!


----------



## JoesGirl

Just got back from a massive return trip.  I ended up buying the Frame Phoenix boot I. The moss and caramel colors.  Thanks to the gal who posted picks last night.  They are SO COMFORTABLE and great quality.  They are my favorite purchase of the sale.  I ended up I using notes and they ended up being $200 for two pair! Can’t beat that. Still waiting on some straglers from my big order, but other than that I’m done!


----------



## carolswin

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah several things I bought are now sold out and I just got my first cancelation email.





scubachick said:


> I just got my first cancellation too. Oh well I’ll casually check for restocks but I’m kinda meh on the sale this year.


I placed the smallest order I have placed in years at the stroke of midnight. It was kind of nice to not have a bunch of things to worry about. I'm skipping the order multiples, try on, and return stress. I may still need a spreadsheet before this thing is over though. I was just thinking how much smoother things seem to be going this year with everyone's shipping. I hadn't seen a single cancellation mentioned yet! I haven't received one so far but three of the items I ordered at midnight are showing sold-out now.
I will say I have loved not having my Instagram flooded with every influencer's must have list!


----------



## carolswin

JoesGirl said:


> Just got back from a massive return trip.  I ended up buying the Frame Phoenix boot I. The moss and caramel colors.  Thanks to the gal who posted picks last night.  They are SO COMFORTABLE and great quality.  They are my favorite purchase of the sale.  I ended up I using notes and they ended up being $200 for two pair! Can’t beat that. Still waiting on some straglers from my big order, but other than that I’m done!


I love that. There were a couple of items I hadn't even seen yet until I saw try-ons here and found that they were exactly what I was hunting for.


----------



## tslsusi

Any good finds someone can recommend? I got to purchase last night but nothing really caught my eye or wasn’t that much of a discount. Last year I got the Balfern jacket which was great at $280. This year it seems prices aren’t as low or maybe I’m not seeing the good finds. If anyone has items to recommend let me know! I started a new job and have to find office clothes but more edgy styles, also comfortable flats.


----------



## Calgarygirl

I have early access (July 14th) to the Canadian sale.  The preview just opened and …it’s quite small this year and much more limited than the US.  A lot of what is being posted on this thread is not available.  Too bad.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> Just got back from a massive return trip.  I ended up buying the Frame Phoenix boot I. The moss and caramel colors.  Thanks to the gal who posted picks last night.  They are SO COMFORTABLE and great quality.  They are my favorite purchase of the sale.  I ended up I using notes and they ended up being $200 for two pair! Can’t beat that. Still waiting on some straglers from my big order, but other than that I’m done!



Oh man I want to try those boots now too! Did you size up? Im a 9.5-10 and thinking I should order the size 11/41


----------



## gabz

Calgarygirl said:


> I have early access (July 14th) to the Canadian sale.  The preview just opened and …it’s quite small this year and much more limited than the US.  A lot of what is being posted on this thread is not available.  Too bad.


I feel like we get the downgraded version of the sale. Such a shame. 1-2 items i am hoping to grab thurs morning


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Oh man I want to try those boots now too! Did you size up? Im a 9.5-10 and thinking I should order the size 11/41


I’m normally an 8 and I bought them in a 38.5 and they fit like buttah!!! I’ll wear the heck  out of them this year.  I love that they are a wedge.   And for reference, I have kind of a wide foot, I don’t buy wide shoes, but my food tends to be wide and these fit so well.  They hug your foot all the way up to the calf.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> I’m normally an 8 and I bought them in a 38.5 and they fit like buttah!!! I’ll wear the heck  out of them this year.  I love that they are a wedge.   And for reference, I have kind of a wide foot, I don’t buy wide shoes, but my food tends to be wide and these fit so well.  They hug your foot all the way up to the calf.



Ohhhh okay I think ill do the 40 then, 41 would probably be too big. I guess I could just order both sizes and see what works best, hmm decisions. Thank you!


----------



## JoesGirl

Let us know how they work for you!


----------



## darkangel07760

Splurged on a skinny diamond signature bangle in silver from Monica Vinader ❤️


----------



## mamashosh

They are restocking some things. I wanted the free people henley in medium/black and their swim too deep sweater in med/black as well.  Both were out of stock earlier, and now there are 98 of each.


----------



## sabrunka

While waiting on my boyfriend to decide what he wanted, I saw the all saints dalby jacket came back in stock in a size 6. I read a recent review saying the ivory runs bigger than usual so I didnt size up.  First of all I hope I actually get it lol second of all I hope that review was right, or else itll be small!


----------



## englishprof

rutabaga said:


> The EF reversible hooded coat is really nice. Unfortunately they only had size L and I need a size S. Wish I had ordered it this morning but I wanted to see it in person first. I’d be happy with either this or the Reiss coat if it ever comes back in my size
> 
> I tried on the Nordstrom gathered waist midi dress. This thing is HUGE. I’m wearing a XXS here and it looks like a maternity dress. Super unflattering and  I considered not posting these pics (the things I do for this thread…) but might be better in black. Color is also darker IRL. I’m 5’4” and a size 6/8 in dresses. Its soft but feels like H&M/Forever 21 quality. I’d skip it.
> 
> View attachment 5444025
> 
> I bought the Stila eyeliner duo and the LM eyeshadow sticks. Forgot to look at the LC expandable! I wanted to see Pebble in person, will probably just order it.


Well, I just received mine in black, and I can't fill out the XXS (usually an XS or small)!! I totally agree that it's a nice material but should be a skip!


----------



## englishprof

taxvixen said:


> I foolishly didn’t upgrade to faster shipping and now things I ordered very late on the 6th (California time) haven’t yet shipped. Does anyone how long it takes to be notified about cancellations? I haven’t heard anything, but my order seems to be stuck in limbo.


I ordered at 9-ish on the 6th and got shipping notification yesterday/delivery today, so keep the faith!


----------



## englishprof

Wondering if anyone has seen or ordered these? Seem kind of cute in all the colors! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/kurt-ge...tion-huggie-hoop-earrings/6860605?color=coral


----------



## vivi24

Well, I visited my store today and it was lack luster, not a very fun vibe.
There were a few things I wanted to see in person Prada and Fendi sunglasses, Pendleton coat (that I ordered last night) but they didn’t receive them. FYI, if anyone is eyeing this Top Shop cardigan, size down. I ordered the medium online, but ended up buying the small in store. And the blue color is much better in person!


----------



## paula3boys

Kapster said:


> I absolutely love mine... I had my first one for about 10(?) years and it's traveled across continents a few times with only some minor fraying at the corners. I still use it but did add a second expandable tote to my collection last year. I frequently use it as my "under the seat" carryon when flying.


Don't forget that Longchamp will repair corners for free once for each bag


----------



## titania029

IslandBari said:


> I saw that at Saks, but really wanted the green.  I ordered a Levi's poor man version ($80) at Macy's Black Friday in July sale and will keep checking Nordstrom for the Blance Noir.


I didn't have a solid preference. Looked in my closet, I didn't have a green or black jacket. I went ahead and ordered the Saks one. The downside to Saks is that there isn't a store near me to do returns in person.


----------



## tearex

I forgot to mention something important during Ambassador early access. At my store, not everything got put out in time or even in the right place. My SA was not able to check if something in the sale was in stock using her phone as it seems their app and the inventory system/registers are separate entities that don't talk to each other currently.

Since employees can only see public access on the website, we actually ended up depending on my phone and account to verify if something I had wanted to look at was still possibly available in-store if we couldn't find it initially. There were a number of items that had to be pulled from the back or were found on a non-anniversary rack.

Of course, this doesn't help if online shows an item is marked OOS completely.


----------



## StacyLynn624

I thought we would be able to add sold out items to our wishlist, but some things have been removed completely from the website. Like if one color is sold out, it’s just gone. That’s frustrating.


----------



## Daisy22

taxvixen said:


> I foolishly didn’t upgrade to faster shipping and now things I ordered very late on the 6th (California time) haven’t yet shipped. Does anyone how long it takes to be notified about cancellations? I haven’t heard anything, but my order seems to be stuck in limbo.


I didn't upgrade for later orders on the 7th and am worried about the same thing.


----------



## AbbytheBT

StacyLynn624 said:


> I thought we would be able to add sold out items to our wishlist, but some things have been removed completely from the website. Like if one color is sold out, it’s just gone. That’s frustrating.


I know —- Poof! like it never existed. Having items in the wishlist beforehand has helped me track items that may come back in after the Anni sale, or move on to the Rack.


----------



## KathrynS

Just got a cancellation for the Good American green jumpsuit.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey all, if an order has moved to "preparing to ship", does that mean that none of the items will be cancelled on me? Earlier it said something else, I forgot what though.


----------



## KathrynS

sabrunka said:


> Hey all, if an order has moved to "preparing to ship", does that mean that none of the items will be cancelled on me? Earlier it said something else, I forgot what though.


No. my post above was marked that.


----------



## sabrunka

KathrynS said:


> No. my post above was marked that.



Ah darn , okay! Thanks for letting me know. Im pretty sure my allsaints jacket will be cancelled. It came back in stock and vanished as soon as I bought it.


----------



## Talinder

I just had a random item canceled: Outdoor Voices Exercise Dress in pink


----------



## waddleod

Can anyone comment on sizing on the pink save the duck puffer?


----------



## Kapster

paula3boys said:


> Don't forget that Longchamp will repair corners for free once for each bag



That's really good to know, thank you!


----------



## staceyjan

Talinder said:


> I may reach out during the day. Do you know if double points is awarded by the day or if they’re specific to the time stamp?


I ordered after midnight EST  last night. Went to the store today and placed another order. Tried to order On’s tonight and my CC wouldn’t go through. I called customer service, they reactivated my account and spoke w the credit dept.  I asked  about the double points day to make sure it was applied.  She said it was applied to yesterday’s date and changed it for me. So, it is now good until midnight EST tonight.


----------



## piosavsfan

Another cancelation. Annoying because when I ordered neither of the items that have been canceled so far said they were running low.


----------



## bunnylou

Returned my two AllSaints Denim Moto Jackets this morning and showed the SA the broken zipper pull on the size 4. When he took out the size 2 to return, that zipper pull broke into pieces as well! Beware of faulty zippers this year. Might be fixable, but shouldn’t have to deal with that.


----------



## KathrynS

Ugh everything I have in preparing to ship is OOS on site except for rag & bone shoes. do not feel good about that.


----------



## glitterHips

I bought a few of the Max Mara coats to try color and sizing. I’m keeping the teal and a friend took another one but I’m returning a camel one in size 16 on Monday in Virginia Beach. Honestly there wasn’t much size difference in 12, 14, and 16. I think this item may be sold out.

I’m also keeping the Cinq a Sept blazer. It shipped with two sends it tags on it so I’ll get those removed Monday but it’s annoying to have to do that.

i also received P448s and they fit as expected. I bought the ones w the black mesh.

I had 3 large boxes that arrived today and they were all delivered to a neighbor another street over!

I returned the sold out Monica v. seed necklace. It wasn’t enough for me


----------



## Laurenleigh

KathrynS said:


> Just got a cancellation for the Good American green jumpsuit.


What size? I’m returning one tomorrow or Monday in size 3(L).


----------



## KathrynS

Laurenleigh said:


> What size? I’m returning one tomorrow or Monday in size 3(L).


Aw thanks! It was one of the plus sizes but someone will snatch that up. Did you not like for fit or quality?


----------



## bunnylou

Ordered a bunch of Zella tops with double points and super bummed I need to exchange all of the XSs to XXSs. Unfortunately, the track jacket I was most excited about is now sold out. I’ve always worn XS in Zella and have not lost any weight or anything. 

Have they just added the XXS and bumped all of the other sizes down as well?


----------



## bunnylou

The P448 High Top Sneakers do fit slightly roomier (at least longer) than the low tops, so being “in between sizes” was slightly less annoying. Unfortunately, I didn’t realize how flat the insides were and I need some arch support. Both pairs I ordered are going back. I’m really striking out this year!


----------



## *Nikara

Some of my order from the 7th arrived!  That was fast!

Keeping:
Reiss - Carly Asymmetric Neck top:  Kinda glad the small sold out when I order and I had to go up to a medium, it actually works out great, fits right for me (size 6).  Loving the Burgundy color!

Eileen Fisher - Reversible Wool & Cashmere Coat: - YES, I like it! Sized down per the sizing guide to xs.  Sleeve is slightly long, but I'll probably just fold it up, not sure if that could be shorten as it is reversible.

On the fence:
Zella - Amazing Cozy Wrap Jacket: I sized down to xs and the sleeve fits me perfectly which is a surprise; however, I was expecting it to cover my butt more like the pic but that is not the case for me... I should have gotten a size s instead but of course the ivory dove heather color is no longer available... It is super warm and cozy.... Hmmm on the fence on this one, might have to see if I could hunt down a size s to compare.

Returning:
Good American - Belted Long Sleeve Cotton Blend Rib Body-Con Dress: - Just didn't fit me right since I am "petite" size (I always forget my limbs are not a long as the models in the pic...)  The mini bat sleeve added bulk for me on top of the excess fabric.  I like the design with the front tie that hides a little bit of my tummy, and I like the Burnt Caramel color.  Too bad!

Good American - Sundown Mock Neck Midi Dress: - I was browsing Nordstrom Rack and came across this: https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/good-american-sundown-mock-neck-midi-dress-regular-plus-size/6523890 which seems like its the same dress as the Anniversary sale one: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/good-am...body-con-midi-dress-regular-plus-size/6854828  Just a different color.  So I thought, "Oh, let's try this brick color NR one since I have too many black dress anyways"... It came and I barely squeeze myself into a size 2(m).  It has a spanx like material underneath to tighten you up... my underwear kept rolling downward as I was pulling the dress down . After many many struggles, finally got it on and I could barely walk as it went down to my mid calve since the spanx like material is restricting my movement... Then looking at the mirror and I genuinely looks like a giant Oscar Mayer Wiener... and the jingle was in playing in my head...  Definitely returning this....


----------



## pixiejenna

So far 4 items have shipped from 3 of the 4 orders I made this morning everything else is “preparing to ship”.


----------



## bunnylou

The Bony Levy jewelry included in the sale is labeled with a Prop 65 warning. Other BL pieces do not. Just a strange observation.


----------



## Laurenleigh

KathrynS said:


> Aw thanks! It was one of the plus sizes but someone will snatch that up. Did you not like for fit or quality?


I sized up. Ordered what I thought would be the right size but when I went to the store and tried it on, I decided one size up was a better fit for me. It’s super cute!


----------



## taxvixen

bunnylou said:


> The Bony Levy jewelry included in the sale is labeled with a Prop 65 warning. Other BL pieces do not. Just a strange observation.



Not all Bony Levy pieces in the sale have the Prop 65 warning, and some pieces not in the sale do. This is pure speculation, but perhaps for pieces that will be shipped directly from Bony Levy, or that Bony Levy owns (such as its trunk show pieces), Bony Levy is considered the seller and must give the Prop 65 warning. For pieces Nordstrom purchases and resells, I suspect Nordstrom is considered to be the seller and gives the warning. Bony Levy is a NY based company, I believe, and therefore in an abundance of caution  might automatically append a Prop 65 warning for California residents with regard to the pieces it is deemed to be selling. After all, 14k or 18k gold pieces aren’t pure gold and therefore might contain trace amounts of lead, so better to be safe and give the warning. Why Nordstrom doesn’t automatically include the Prop 65 warning for all of the pieces it is deemed to sell is a mystery, but perhaps it’s considered to be part of a broader Prop 65 warning Nordstrom gives its online California customers.


----------



## kadya

bunnylou said:


> Ordered a bunch of Zella tops with double points and super bummed I need to exchange all of the XSs to XXSs. Unfortunately, the track jacket I was most excited about is now sold out. I’ve always worn XS in Zella and have not lost any weight or anything.
> 
> Have they just added the XXS and bumped all of the other sizes down as well?



Zella has had XXS for years (it’s the size I buy most frequently); however, I will say that I feel like the cuts are getting slightly more generous with each passing year. In the past I might have gotten away with an XS, but not anymore.


----------



## JeninOrlando

I just looked this morning and moat of the stuff I ordered has shipped. I also went back and ordered a Coach Handbag I swore I wasnt going to buy.


----------



## titania029

Most of my items have shipped. The few that didn’t qualify for expedited shipping still haven’t.

And here is me heading out yesterday in one of last year’s Anniversary Sale winners, the Club Monaco dress.


----------



## Kapster

Apologies if this has been answered previously (I searched TPF but couldn't find the answer)... 
For online purchases, do points show up in your Nordy Club account ONLY after the items have shipped?


----------



## taxvixen

titania029 said:


> And here is me heading out yesterday in one of last year’s Anniversary Sale winners, the Club Monaco dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444450



You look great in that dress! It looks like it’s quite versatile- from casual to dressy depending on accessories, shoes etc.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Kapster said:


> Apologies if this has been answered previously (I searched TPF but couldn't find the answer)...
> For online purchases, do points show up in your Nordy Club account ONLY after the items have shipped?


I would say yes -  I've noticed that's how it's been working for me.


----------



## JeninOrlando

Kapster said:


> Apologies if this has been answered previously (I searched TPF but couldn't find the answer)...
> For online purchases, do points show up in your Nordy Club account ONLY after the items have shipped?


I think so. My first one showed up today


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I finally placed my first order—gold Lana Hooked on Hoops Diamond earrings. 

I am heading to the store this afternoon, hoping to find a couple of beauty items and accessories. I’m in Vegas so I’m not sure what to expect with this store location. Whenever I shop here the store is light on inventory so it will be interesting to see how NAS is stocked!


----------



## Lily's Mom

Received my last item from my order of July 7th. yesterday.  The Pendelton fleece jacket https://www.nordstrom.com/s/alder-plaid-fleece-jacket/6882464.  The stylist who does the video gives a great presentation on sizing, color and fabrication.  I ordered a large based on her video and I am happy with the fit.  I don't wear heavy sweaters or multiple layers so this fit is perfect for me.  It is not a heavy weight but the fabric is dense so I think it will be very warm.  I actually thought this would be a thinner jacket like a lighter fleece but it is not.  Definitely more for late fall and maybe through a light winter.  Love the colors.  It is darker than the pictures show but more accurate in the video.  The details of the jacket are practical  Pockets are in just the right spot, thumbhole on bottom sleeve keeps hands warm or can be rolled, interior pocket.  It goes great with the camel nordstrom signature cashmere sweater and Madewell bronze sweater I purchased.  Honestly goes with brown, gray and black as well.  Not a wool coat, it's polyester, but it is well constructed and I trust the Pendelton name that it will wear well.  Hits just at the low end of my hip so for me it's a perfect throw and go kind of jacket this fall.  A definite keeper for me.


----------



## NorCarGirl

If you are a size 14, there is a Pauline Max Mara coat on sale, color marine, for $478 On Saks website.  They sold out so fast for the Nordstrom sale and I think it was around $1000.


----------



## sabrunka

I see that one pair of the rag & bone sneakers I ordered yesterday are out of stock now. I didnt pay extra for shipping cuz I was certain they wouldnt sell out... fingers crossed ill get them.


----------



## Kapster

Lily's Mom said:


> I would say yes -  I've noticed that's how it's been working for me.





JeninOrlando said:


> I think so. My first one showed up today



Thank you so much!


----------



## gillysirl

Cculp1 said:


> Agreed…I love mine from several years ago


You guys are talking me into this one...


----------



## Kapster

Lily's Mom said:


> Received my last item from my order of July 7th. yesterday.  The Pendelton fleece jacket https://www.nordstrom.com/s/alder-plaid-fleece-jacket/6882464.  The stylist who does the video gives a great presentation on sizing, color and fabrication.  I ordered a large based on her video and I am happy with the fit.  I don't wear heavy sweaters or multiple layers so this fit is perfect for me.  It is not a heavy weight but the fabric is dense so I think it will be very warm.  I actually thought this would be a thinner jacket like a lighter fleece but it is not.  Definitely more for late fall and maybe through a light winter.  Love the colors.  It is darker than the pictures show but more accurate in the video.  The details of the jacket are practical  Pockets are in just the right spot, thumbhole on bottom sleeve keeps hands warm or can be rolled, interior pocket.  It goes great with the camel nordstrom signature cashmere sweater and Madewell bronze sweater I purchased.  Honestly goes with brown, gray and black as well.  Not a wool coat, it's polyester, but it is well constructed and I trust the Pendelton name that it will wear well.  Hits just at the low end of my hip so for me it's a perfect throw and go kind of jacket this fall.  A definite keeper for me.



I love that jacket! The plaid print is so pretty.
I purchased this Pendleton jacket from NAS a few years ago and it looks to be pretty similar in style. It's held up really well and is so cozy and warm. Perfect for fall/winter days when it's not necessary to wear a parka but something like a denim jacket or trench coat just won't cut it!


----------



## rutabaga

gillysirl said:


> You guys are talking me into this one...



I have a navy cuir from NAS several years ago. I need to remember to use it! If you need a brown or black leather tote, I recommend it. It has more inside compartments than the Le Pliage.


----------



## titania029

taxvixen said:


> You look great in that dress! It looks like it’s quite versatile- from casual to dressy depending on accessories, shoes etc.


Thanks! And yes, it is very versatile. I don't wear it to work, since it is quite short when I sit down, but otherwise, I get good use out of it.


----------



## mgrant

Kapster said:


> Apologies if this has been answered previously (I searched TPF but couldn't find the answer)...
> For online purchases, do points show up in your Nordy Club account ONLY after the items have shipped?



I think that must be the case this year. Last year, my points reflected almost immediately, but not this time.


----------



## gabz

Kapster said:


> I love that jacket! The plaid print is so pretty.
> I purchased this Pendleton jacket from NAS a few years ago and it looks to be pretty similar in style. It's held up really well and is so cozy and warm. Perfect for fall/winter days when it's not necessary to wear a parka but something like a denim jacket or trench coat just won't cut it!
> View attachment 5444509


Nice! Am i the only one reminded of hudson bay stripes?


----------



## sabrunka

gabz said:


> Nice! Am i the only one reminded of hudson bay stripes?


I thought thats what it was when I saw it posted!  I own a HBC striped wool zip up jacket/sweater and love it so much. Its so damn heavy but its warm, cute, and always gets compliments!


----------



## Kapster

gabz said:


> Nice! Am i the only one reminded of hudson bay stripes?





sabrunka said:


> I thought thats what it was when I saw it posted!  I own a HBC striped wool zip up jacket/sweater and love it so much. Its so damn heavy but its warm, cute, and always gets compliments!



You're totally right! I was unfamiliar so I did a little Googling... from the Pendleton website, they have permission to use the Hudson Bay pattern.








						GLACIER NATIONAL PARK BLANKET
					

Made in USA, the Glacier National Park Blanket celebrates this iconic park's history and beauty and is a must-have for any fan of America's National Parks.




					www.pendleton-usa.com


----------



## mahlo13

Haven’t seen these 2 sneakers mentioned but do not sleep on these! The Ugg Platform is so comfy & my wide-ish toes actually lay flat & can breathe. Plus they look like the Alexander Mcqueen’s sneakers for a fraction of the price! 
Also the Paul Green’s leather is buttery soft. Just a tad narrower in the front than the Ugg’s but my SA said that the leather will eventually stretch. So I came home with both shoes  I passed on the P448 because no half sizes available. I’m a US 9, the 39’s were a tad too small & the 40’s were too big 





Paul Green - Newport Leather Sneaker


----------



## sabrunka

Kapster said:


> You're totally right! I was unfamiliar so I did a little Googling... from the Pendleton website, they have permission to use the Hudson Bay pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLACIER NATIONAL PARK BLANKET
> 
> 
> Made in USA, the Glacier National Park Blanket celebrates this iconic park's history and beauty and is a must-have for any fan of America's National Parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pendleton-usa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444528



Oh thats so interesting, you learn something new every day!


----------



## tslsusi

titania029 said:


> Most of my items have shipped. The few that didn’t qualify for expedited shipping still haven’t.
> 
> And here is me heading out yesterday in one of last year’s Anniversary Sale winners, the Club Monaco dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444450


Beautiful! It looks stunning on you


----------



## KGracr22

I ordered the Veronica Beard Metto Pointelle Stitch Cotton Sweater the sizing states it comes in numeric sizes. I ordered a 6 and they sent me an XL... so very confused why it's not what's stated online, they're sold out too so I'll have to wait for a return

edit: so called nordstrom and  they thought it was strange so she looked at the backend details and VB considers a 6 an XL


----------



## Lily's Mom

Kapster said:


> I love that jacket! The plaid print is so pretty.
> I purchased this Pendleton jacket from NAS a few years ago and it looks to be pretty similar in style. It's held up really well and is so cozy and warm. Perfect for fall/winter days when it's not necessary to wear a parka but something like a denim jacket or trench coat just won't cut it!
> View attachment 5444509


Cute jacket you have too.  I remember that one.    I live in Michigan, so multiple weight coats are a must.  Glad to hear yours has held up well -  I have no doubt mine will as well.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I hope you can see this so funny.


----------



## Daisy22

I am really considering this ring - I am wondering if anyone can speak to the quality and long-term wear of Bony Levy?
Bardot Grouped Diamond Ring


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-bardot-grouped-diamond-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6878516?origin=coordinating-6878516-0-3-FTR-recbot-recently_viewed_snowplow_mvp&recs_placement=FTR&recs_strategy=recently_viewed_snowplow_mvp&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=category&recs_seed=0&color=18K%20WHITE%20GOLD


----------



## bodybuild36

Daisy22 said:


> I am really considering this ring - I am wondering if anyone can speak to the quality and long-term wear of Bony Levy?
> Bardot Grouped Diamond Ring
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-bardot-grouped-diamond-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6878516?origin=coordinating-6878516-0-3-FTR-recbot-recently_viewed_snowplow_mvp&recs_placement=FTR&recs_strategy=recently_viewed_snowplow_mvp&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=category&recs_seed=0&color=18K%20WHITE%20GOLD


I have Bony Levy diamond studs.  I wear them daily and have never had any issues.  They are about 10 years old.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> Most of my items have shipped. The few that didn’t qualify for expedited shipping still haven’t.
> 
> And here is me heading out yesterday in one of last year’s Anniversary Sale winners, the Club Monaco dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444450


OMG! I always wear my hightops with nice dresses and I swear people give me the side eye. Isn’t it sad that they are not cool enough to understand?
YOU LOOK GORG!


----------



## buggiewomma

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I finally placed my first order—gold Lana Hooked on Hoops Diamond earrings.
> 
> I am heading to the store this afternoon, hoping to find a couple of beauty items and accessories. I’m in Vegas so I’m not sure what to expect with this store location. Whenever I shop here the store is light on inventory so it will be interesting to see how NAS is stocked!


I love those earrings! I debated those and the round hoops with diamonds in the front and ended up getting the latter. Why is lana SO pretty and SO expensive?! Dang it!!


----------



## Daisy22

bodybuild36 said:


> I have Bony Levy diamond studs.  I wear them daily and have never had any issues.  They are about 10 years old.


thanks


----------



## buggiewomma

Kapster said:


> You're totally right! I was unfamiliar so I did a little Googling... from the Pendleton website, they have permission to use the Hudson Bay pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLACIER NATIONAL PARK BLANKET
> 
> 
> Made in USA, the Glacier National Park Blanket celebrates this iconic park's history and beauty and is a must-have for any fan of America's National Parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pendleton-usa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444528


I was at glacier NP a couple years ago and loooooved all the Pendleton/Hudson/Glacier stuff. I had a whole basket full of blankets and socks and hats and sweatshirts and my husband was like “can you just pick out a glacier hoodie or a mug with a bear on it like a normal person?” It was a good wake up call


----------



## chloethelovely

Daisy22 said:


> I am really considering this ring - I am wondering if anyone can speak to the quality and long-term wear of Bony Levy?
> Bardot Grouped Diamond Ring
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-bardot-grouped-diamond-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6878516?origin=coordinating-6878516-0-3-FTR-recbot-recently_viewed_snowplow_mvp&recs_placement=FTR&recs_strategy=recently_viewed_snowplow_mvp&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=category&recs_seed=0&color=18K%20WHITE%20GOLD


I have several pieces of Bony Levy, from mass-produced gold necklaces to diamond bangles to milky aquamarine pieces and a very special emerald ring.  I think the quality is good to the eye.  Some of the diamond pieces seem to use lower quality diamonds (based solely on the listing, not appearance!), but I find them to be super sparkly. I take good care of my stuff, but every piece looks brand new.

That ring is lovely.  I say go for it!


----------



## Daisy22

chloethelovely said:


> I have several pieces of Bony Levy, from mass-produced gold necklaces to diamond bangles to milky aquamarine pieces and a very special emerald ring.  I think the quality is good to the eye.  Some of the diamond pieces seem to use lower quality diamonds (based solely on the listing, not appearance!), but I find them to be super sparkly. I take good care of my stuff, but every piece looks brand new.
> 
> That ring is lovely.  I say go for it!


Thanks


----------



## buggiewomma

Daisy22 said:


> I am really considering this ring - I am wondering if anyone can speak to the quality and long-term wear of Bony Levy?
> Bardot Grouped Diamond Ring
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy-bardot-grouped-diamond-ring-nordstrom-exclusive/6878516?origin=coordinating-6878516-0-3-FTR-recbot-recently_viewed_snowplow_mvp&recs_placement=FTR&recs_strategy=recently_viewed_snowplow_mvp&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=category&recs_seed=0&color=18K%20WHITE%20GOLD


Do IT do IT do IT


----------



## chloethelovely

I have three packages, containing a total of seven items, arriving today.  I cannot wait! rag and bone sneakers, Cinq a Sept silk blouse, a couple of l'agence pieces in that green snakey print, the green Blanc Noir tech jacket, and two pairs of jeans. If there's interest, I will post mod shots later.


----------



## buggiewomma

chloethelovely said:


> I have three packages, containing a total of seven items, arriving today.  I cannot wait! rag and bone sneakers, Cinq a Sept silk blouse, a couple of l'agence pieces in that green snakey print, the green Blanc Noir tech jacket, and two pairs of jeans. If there's interest, I will post mod shots later.


Wow that’s a good set of things to arrive at once! On the days when I just have a wooden salad bowl arriving or some underwear, I’m like “cool” but not watching for the delivery truck or anything…

and YES! There’s interest.


----------



## piosavsfan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I finally placed my first order—gold Lana Hooked on Hoops Diamond earrings.
> 
> I am heading to the store this afternoon, hoping to find a couple of beauty items and accessories. I’m in Vegas so I’m not sure what to expect with this store location. Whenever I shop here the store is light on inventory so it will be interesting to see how NAS is stocked!


Love those earrings! I would have gotten them if they were rose gold.


----------



## piosavsfan

mahlo13 said:


> Haven’t seen these 2 sneakers mentioned but do not sleep on these! The Ugg Platform is so comfy & my wide-ish toes actually lay flat & can breathe. Plus they look like the Alexander Mcqueen’s sneakers for a fraction of the price!
> Also the Paul Green’s leather is buttery soft. Just a tad narrower in the front than the Ugg’s but my SA said that the leather will eventually stretch. So I came home with both shoes  I passed on the P448 because no half sizes available. I’m a US 9, the 39’s were a tad too small & the 40’s were too big
> View attachment 5444533
> 
> View attachment 5444535
> 
> 
> Paul Green - Newport Leather Sneaker


How are the backs/heel of the Paul Green sneakers? The video says that it has structure, but if it's too stiff it will give me crazy blisters.


----------



## KGracr22

Returning some L'agence jackets (6 and 8), La Ligne sweater, and some Zella hoodie blazers (small and Med) in about an hour so if anyone's looking for them they might show back up on the website sometime today


----------



## chloethelovely

I have one package that was shipped Lone Star Overnight, and its been in limbo since July 6.  Another package shipped LSOV had no tracking information, ever, and then was mysteriously delivered last week.  I hate them.  Why does Nordstrom continue to use these crappy local shipping companies?


----------



## chloethelovely

Does anyone have a link to the Cinq a Sept blazer that "matches" with this top? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/cinq-a-sept-taylee-silk-satin-blouse/5460993

I think I want it, but I can't even stalk it because its OOS.


----------



## lulumum

lovemyrescues said:


> I hope you can see this so funny.



lol this is me. but 3 hours for her guides? I took 12 hours on Friday.


----------



## Kapster

chloethelovely said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Cinq a Sept blazer that "matches" with this top? https://www.nordstrom.com/s/cinq-a-sept-taylee-silk-satin-blouse/5460993
> 
> I think I want it, but I can't even stalk it because its OOS.



Is this it?


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/cinq-a-sept-khloe-boucle-blazer/5889986


----------



## Lily's Mom

Placed an order just before influencers started shopping Friday night.  Forgot to order moonlight pj's, nordstrom socks and Gehwol foot cream the first time around.  Also decided to try the Ralph Lauren Wool Blend coat https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faux-leather-trim-wool-blend-coat/6881777.  Thought I'd see a review but probably too soon for that so I'll try it.  For as often as I wear  a longer dress coat I don't want to spend more but I want it to look nice.   Also ordered the Aquatalia Colbie booties https://www.nordstrom.com/s/colbie-suede-bootie-women/6910963.  I really hope these work.  I had some notes to use which paid for most it so I felt better about the price.  Curious to see how long these items will take since I'm just using standard shipping but I am glad I used expedited the first time out.  I don't worry about my items selling out but I like to see them right away and decide what I'm keeping or returning and what needs to be exchanged before things start disappearing.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Sort of NAS related, OMG it is hot here in Vegas today!

At 8am it was 90 degrees! We foolishly thought we could do an outside activity today. It's going to be 110 today!

After 45 minutes we changed our minds! Heading to a restaurant to get air conditioning and refreshments (Margaritas) before heading to NAS.


----------



## chloethelovely

Kapster said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/cinq-a-sept-khloe-boucle-blazer/5889986


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Sort of NAS related, OMG it is hot here in Vegas today!
> 
> At 8am it was 90 degrees! We foolishly thought we could do an outside activity today. It's going to be 110 today!
> 
> After 45 minutes we changed our minds! Heading to a restaurant to get air conditioning and refreshments (Margaritas) before heading to NAS.



Stay cool! I was in Vegas last weekend when the high was *only* 104.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I’m surprised at the number of people with Icon or Ambassador status based on items selling out quickly a day or 2 into the sale. There are already 105 pages to this thread, and we are still in Early Access. What will even be left to purchase later on in the sale? I grabbed a few things on July 6 and saw they were sold out 2 days later. Even with top-tier status because of the number of Icon and Ambassador members, it’s still hard to ensure you actually get the item, and processing times are extremely slow.


----------



## lovemyrescues

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I’m surprised at the number of people with Icon or Ambassador status based on items selling out quickly a day or 2 into the sale. There are already 105 pages to this thread, and we are still in Early Access. What will even be left to purchase later on in the sale? I grabbed a few things on July 6 and saw they were sold out 2 days later. Even with top-tier status because of the number of Icon and Ambassador members, it’s still hard to ensure you actually get the item, and processing times are extremely slow.


I agree.  The Nordstrom Fashion Advisors surveys always sends out surveys about the sale.  I plan on mentioning that this year they did not source enough popular items for all cardholder levels.  Just because one may not spend as much as others all year does not mean they won't spend a bulk of their money during the sale.  Lame.


----------



## sabrunka

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I’m surprised at the number of people with Icon or Ambassador status based on items selling out quickly a day or 2 into the sale. There are already 105 pages to this thread, and we are still in Early Access. What will even be left to purchase later on in the sale? I grabbed a few things on July 6 and saw they were sold out 2 days later. Even with top-tier status because of the number of Icon and Ambassador members, it’s still hard to ensure you actually get the item, and processing times are extremely slow.



Yeah its unfortunate that everyone has to depend on returns. Also, Nordstrom should have a WAY better system in place for shopping. Its ridiculous that so many people get cancellations. I understand if its an item being pulled from a store, but it seems to happen even when thats not the case. I feel that first come, first serve should be in place for warehouse orders, not "whoever pays for overnight shipping" gets it first. We shouldnt have to pay extra money to ensure we get an item.  Come on Nordstrom.

For example, Sezanes online shop is set up perfectly. Ive never had cancellations even though items sell out super fast. Also, when something is in your cart, its reserved for you for 30 mins before it gets freed up for someone else. Nordstrom can 100% afford to do this, even if its just for the anniversary sale.


----------



## chandra920

I’m super bummed because I’m an ambassador and I still didn’t get the La Ligne sweater I wanted!  It feels like they artificially create insane demand for some items.


----------



## lovemyrescues

chandra920 said:


> I’m super bummed because I’m an ambassador and I still didn’t get the La Ligne sweater I wanted!  It feels like they artificially create insane demand for some items.


someone said they are returning one today so keep your eye out.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Talk me into or out of the longchamp expandable tote. I work from home so don’t need a work bag. I’ve had the waxed canvas le pliage before and loved it. I do like to travel quite a bit and I’m going to Europe this fall. Do I need it?


----------



## JoesGirl

chandra920 said:


> I’m super bummed because I’m an ambassador and I still didn’t get the La Ligne sweater I wanted!  It feels like they artificially create insane demand for some items.


I returned a small and xs yesterday to the Washington Square Nordstrom in Beaverton Or.


----------



## JoesGirl

hollieplus2 said:


> Talk me into or out of the longchamp expandable tote. I work from home so don’t need a work bag. I’ve had the wa Ed canvas le pliage before and loved it. I do like to travel quite a bit and I’m going to Europe this fall. Do I need it?



Going to Europe? Um, I’m gonna say you need it.


----------



## KGracr22

JoesGirl said:


> Going to Europe? Um, I’m gonna say you need it.


Agreed, this is 100% my euro travel tote, I have a crossbody bag for walking around but the expandable tote is perfect for packing a larger day trip bag and esp for the flight home if you have things you don't want to put in your checked luggage.


----------



## chloethelovely

They came!!!!

Ok, my first try on was the AllSaints Tiana Tamora Sweater and Dress. The dress is a little snug in the bust, but I think I would be swimming in a size up. Boyfriend has already weighed in that he loves the dress. Now, Boyfriend hasn't disliked anything so far. He may not be a reliable advisor! I will wait to make all decisions when the entirety of my order arrives. But would love your thoughts!


----------



## Lily's Mom

sabrunka said:


> Yeah its unfortunate that everyone has to depend on returns. Also, Nordstrom should have a WAY better system in place for shopping. Its ridiculous that so many people get cancellations. I understand if its an item being pulled from a store, but it seems to happen even when thats not the case. I feel that first come, first serve should be in place for warehouse orders, not "whoever pays for overnight shipping" gets it first. We shouldnt have to pay extra money to ensure we get an item.  Come on Nordstrom.
> 
> For example, Sezanes online shop is set up perfectly. Ive never had cancellations even though items sell out super fast. Also, when something is in your cart, its reserved for you for 30 mins before it gets freed up for someone else. Nordstrom can 100% afford to do this, even if its just for the anniversary sale.


I think it's just a frustrating part of the sale.  I think most companies that offer overnight shipping for a cost are naturally going to pull that item immediately.  They would have to to get it to the customer.  In reality there aren't that many companies today that offer free shipping and free returns regarding of how much you spend.  I think it could be helpful if Nordstrom released items incrementally to give everyone a chance.  I also think more help in processing returns would be good.


----------



## chloethelovely

Next up, the AllSaints Penny Tamora Blouse, along with the AG Farrah Bootcut Jeans.

I am in love with the jeans.The blouse confuses me.  I'm not sure if it fits, or is too big, or what. I won't keep the dress and the blouse, and I may not keep either.  Change my mind.


----------



## sabrunka

Lily's Mom said:


> I think it's just a frustrating part of the sale.  I think most companies that offer overnight shipping for a cost are naturally going to pull that item immediately.  They would have to to get it to the customer.  In reality there aren't that many companies today that offer free shipping and free returns regarding of how much you spend.  I think it could be helpful if Nordstrom released items incrementally to give everyone a chance.  I also think more help in processing returns would be good.


Oh yah, I thought of that too, its hard to avoid when someone chooses overnight shipping. I guess a positive spin is that it adds a bit of excitement... its like a challenge to get what you want lol.


----------



## KathrynS

Absolutely agree orders should be first come first served. They know how many pieces they have in network, plenty of other companies have figured out how to do it right.


----------



## chloethelovely

Next is my favorite blouse of the sale. The Cinq a Sept silk blouse. Same jeans. Je l'adore!


----------



## chloethelovely

Jeans are N Sale, but the tee is not.  I've decided the shirt is too tight, and that I would never wear it.  Stupid boobs and stupider Japanese sizing.  I don't think the jeans are doing me any favors, either.


----------



## LittleStar88

chloethelovely said:


> Next is my favorite blouse of the sale. The Cinq a Sept silk blouse. Same jeans. Je l'adore!
> 
> View attachment 5444669



This outfit looks amazing on you!

Also, love your mirror!!


----------



## nikki626

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Sort of NAS related, OMG it is hot here in Vegas today!
> 
> At 8am it was 90 degrees! We foolishly thought we could do an outside activity today. It's going to be 110 today!
> 
> After 45 minutes we changed our minds! Heading to a restaurant to get air conditioning and refreshments (Margaritas) before heading to NAS.



LOL... I was in Vegas over the weekend and OMG was it hot and so crowded.


----------



## IslandBari

chloethelovely said:


> They came!!!!
> 
> Ok, my first try on was the AllSaints Tiana Tamora Sweater and Dress. The dress is a little snug in the bust, but I think I would be swimming in a size up. Boyfriend has already weighed in that he loves the dress. Now, Boyfriend hasn't disliked anything so far. He may not be a reliable advisor! I will wait to make all decisions when the entirety of my order arrives. But would love your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5444657
> View attachment 5444659
> 
> View attachment 5444662


Much cuter on you than the picture on Nordstrom's page.  I immediately went to find it and of course, it's sold out.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## chloethelovely

Finally, the Blanc Noir jacket. I really should have ordered two sizes of this one.  It's snug.  I would really prefer a size up.  But, of course, that's not available. Gah.




And, for a post script, here's what I am actually wearing today.  I think it's funny that this dress matches the color palette of this try-on.  I do wear other colors.  Occasionally.


----------



## titania029

buggiewomma said:


> OMG! I always wear my hightops with nice dresses and I swear people give me the side eye. Isn’t it sad that they are not cool enough to understand?
> YOU LOOK GORG!


Thanks! I thought I was quite edgy with my sneakers and motorcycle bag. I got several questions about my shoes last night and where I got them. Granted I was out with a bunch of fitness instructors, and we are all very sneaker obsessed.


----------



## titania029

chloethelovely said:


> I have one package that was shipped Lone Star Overnight, and its been in limbo since July 6.  Another package shipped LSOV had no tracking information, ever, and then was mysteriously delivered last week.  I hate them.  Why does Nordstrom continue to use these crappy local shipping companies?


I groan when I see LSO. First, the tracking either shows "waiting for package" or "out of delivery." There never seems to be anything in between. One time the package was out for delivery for three days. Another time the tracking changed to out to delivery at 10 pm. I figured it was a mistake. Next morning, I saw on the Ring camera the item being delivered at 1 am. And on several occasions, the package was left sitting on top the mailbox, on the driveway, or on the lawn.


----------



## chloethelovely

titania029 said:


> I groan when I see LSO. First, the tracking either shows "waiting for package" or "out of delivery." There never seems to be anything in between. One time the package was out for delivery for three days. Another time the tracking changed to out to delivery at 10 pm. I figured it was a mistake. Next morning, I saw on the Ring camera the item being delivered at 1 am. And on several occasions, the package was left sitting on top the mailbox, on the driveway, or on the lawn.


They make me crazy.  And one of these LSO deliveries is a pair of $1100 Gucci boots!  What on earth, Nordstrom?!


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> Yeah its unfortunate that everyone has to depend on returns. Also, Nordstrom should have a WAY better system in place for shopping. Its ridiculous that so many people get cancellations. I understand if its an item being pulled from a store, but it seems to happen even when thats not the case. I feel that first come, first serve should be in place for warehouse orders, not "whoever pays for overnight shipping" gets it first. We shouldnt have to pay extra money to ensure we get an item.  Come on Nordstrom.
> 
> For example, Sezanes online shop is set up perfectly. Ive never had cancellations even though items sell out super fast. Also, when something is in your cart, its reserved for you for 30 mins before it gets freed up for someone else. Nordstrom can 100% afford to do this, even if its just for the anniversary sale.


Totally agree. It really shouldn’t be that hard. Why are they still such a mess after all these years?! 

I love Sezane! Being able to just shop for 30 minutes without panicking and checking out a million times to make sure you get favorite items is such a better experience. They also tell you if it’s sold out or “in someone else’s basket” so that you can check back in 30 minutes.

I also feel like the ambassador/icon thing being auto renewed for years is unfair. Like five years ago I randomly hit icon status because of how much I spent on one day during the sale and it did not go away when I returned 90% of it. Got icon all year and spent maybe $800 total. Then the next year I was ambassador for same reason and they extended that for four years even though I spent very little. Even though I’m benefiting, I definitely acknowledge that it f***ed up and unfair and random.


----------



## buggiewomma

chloethelovely said:


> They came!!!!
> 
> Ok, my first try on was the AllSaints Tiana Tamora Sweater and Dress. The dress is a little snug in the bust, but I think I would be swimming in a size up. Boyfriend has already weighed in that he loves the dress. Now, Boyfriend hasn't disliked anything so far. He may not be a reliable advisor! I will wait to make all decisions when the entirety of my order arrives. But would love your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5444657
> View attachment 5444659
> 
> View attachment 5444662


I really the length of that sweater. You look great!


----------



## buggiewomma

Lily's Mom said:


> I think it's just a frustrating part of the sale.  I think most companies that offer overnight shipping for a cost are naturally going to pull that item immediately.  They would have to to get it to the customer.  In reality there aren't that many companies today that offer free shipping and free returns regarding of how much you spend.  I think it could be helpful if Nordstrom released items incrementally to give everyone a chance.  I also think more help in processing returns would be good.


I feel like the issue is they can’t keep track of their own inventory. Grabbing overnight items first makes total sense of they weren’t so clueless about their inventory and always cancelling the regular shipping. Just know what you have and ship overnight first and standard second!


----------



## buggiewomma

chloethelovely said:


> Next is my favorite blouse of the sale. The Cinq a Sept silk blouse. Same jeans. Je l'adore!
> 
> View attachment 5444669


Oooooooh! If you have time can you tuck that in and send pic? You look great but I selfishly want to see how it would look the way I would wear it! 

love.


----------



## chloethelovely

LittleStar88 said:


> This outfit looks amazing on you!
> 
> Also, love your mirror!!


Thanks!  The mirror is made by Uttermost. They sell to the trade only, but if you google the brand and style name (Sarconi), you can usually find it on sale a few different places.  I've had this mirror for years, and someone always comments on it when its in a pic!


----------



## buggiewomma

chloethelovely said:


> Jeans are N Sale, but the tee is not.  I've decided the shirt is too tight, and that I would never wear it.  Stupid boobs and stupider Japanese sizing.  I don't think the jeans are doing me any favors, either.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444677


My friends and I always say “this shirt is not a good fit for my boobs” and not “my boobs are too big for this shirt.” There is nothing wrong with your lovely boobs


----------



## titania029

chloethelovely said:


> They make me crazy.  And one of these LSO deliveries is a pair of $1100 Gucci boots!  What on earth, Nordstrom?!


I hope you get it with no issue. After three of those mishap deliveries, I did call Nordstrom customer service and voiced my concern. After that, the LSO deliveries have gotten better


----------



## nikki626

My first three things arrived today and only one worked.  

I got this sweater and it is great, it fits well!
These boots didn't work at all, they were a full size too small, I had to check the box to make sure that I got the correct size
This sweater was too small, I have long arms and the sleeves were not great


----------



## Lily's Mom

buggiewomma said:


> I feel like the issue is they can’t keep track of their own inventory. Grabbing overnight items first makes total sense of they weren’t so clueless about their inventory and always cancelling the regular shipping. Just know what you have and ship overnight first and standard second!


I don't know how they fix it - tracking inventory certainly sounds like part of the problem.  It's a pretty big event unlike any company I see out there.  I also wish everyone could get what they want.  We all look forward to this sale.  I think whoever does fix the problem will be rich.


----------



## chloethelovely

buggiewomma said:


> Oooooooh! If you have time can you tuck that in and send pic? You look great but I selfishly want to see how it would look the way I would wear it!
> 
> love.


Ask, and you shall receive... If it helps, I'm 5'7", wear a size 8-10, and this is a large.  The medium fit, but pulled across the bust.


----------



## englishprof

rutabaga said:


> Stay cool! I was in Vegas last weekend when the high was *only* 104.


It'll be 112 in Phoenix today, 114 tomorrow . Come and visit!!


----------



## rutabaga

I think pickup in store is adding to the inventory issues. I couldn’t help but notice several staff running around hurriedly looking for pieces while I was browsing. There were so many bags of merch set aside for pickup, I wondered whether the items I wanted were sitting inside and hidden. This was around 10am. There was not much merch (other than beauty) on the floor for people who wanted to shop in person.


----------



## buggiewomma

chloethelovely said:


> Ask, and you shall receive... If it helps, I'm 5'7", wear a size 8-10, and this is a large.  The medium fit, but pulled across the bust.
> 
> View attachment 5444690


Thank you!!!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Is it my imagination or are there a few new items that they’ve put out I don’t remember this. Check out the Shawl Collar Coat from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6878568


----------



## chloethelovely

lovemyrescues said:


> Is it my imagination or are there a few new items that they’ve put out I don’t remember this. Check out the Shawl Collar Coat from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6878568


I think you might be right...  Avec les filles was one of the brands I specifically targeted, and I don't remember this coat or the green color, either.


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> I think you might be right...  Avec les filles was one of the brands I specifically targeted, and I don't remember this coat or the green color, either.


That brand definitely added some more coats then.  I saw a few more after posting this.


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> I think you might be right...  Avec les filles was one of the brands I specifically targeted, and I don't remember this coat or the green color, either.


and in a pretty green! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/shawl-collar-coat/6878582


----------



## chloethelovely

lovemyrescues said:


> That brand definitely added some more coats then.  I saw a few more after posting this.


Now I wonder if anything else is new... And I really need a pop-back of the peach-colored Cinq a Sept blazer.  Unrelated, but related, you know.


----------



## chloethelovely

lovemyrescues said:


> and in a pretty green! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/shawl-collar-coat/6878582


I love the green one!


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> I love the green one!


SO pretty and this too https://www.nordstrom.com/s/oversize-plaid-peacoat/6878572



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/heart-jacquard-coat/6878575


----------



## lovemyrescues

chloethelovely said:


> Now I wonder if anything else is new... And I really need a pop-back of the peach-colored Cinq a Sept blazer.  Unrelated, but related, you know.


I would just scroll by category as they are not coming up by newest


----------



## sabrunka

I took a photo of me wearing the BP cable knit sweater vest. Its fully sold out online but my store had a bunch in all sizes. Im wearing a size small here, and my top size is usually a 6, small/med.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I am surprised this has not sold out.  I love mine. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-bomber-jacket-with-faux-shearling-collar/6616171


----------



## sabrunka

Oh I forgot to mention this yesterday! I saw all the naked wardrobe items in person and omg.... they are all SO TINY!!! I was in shock. The dresses were especially startling. I felt the fabric and stretch and I think the XL would MAYBE fit me?? Normally im a small/medium depending on brand. I also heard some other ladies commenting. I swear the waist of the size medium was maybe 8 inches across and barely stretched.


----------



## tslsusi

englishprof said:


> It'll be 112 in Phoenix today, 114 tomorrow . Come and visit!!


What do you recommend to wear for this type of heat? I’m moving there and I come from Vancouver


----------



## IslandBari

lovemyrescues said:


> SO pretty and this too https://www.nordstrom.com/s/oversize-plaid-peacoat/6878572
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/heart-jacquard-coat/6878575


'Love the Hearts!


----------



## pixiejenna

hollieplus2 said:


> Talk me into or out of the longchamp expandable tote. I work from home so don’t need a work bag. I’ve had the waxed canvas le pliage before and loved it. I do like to travel quite a bit and I’m going to Europe this fall. Do I need it?



I have a few long champ totes including one of the expandable ones from the sale. I initially loved it for travel because you can fit so much in it. I would use it along with a rolling carry on as my two carry on items. I would put my real purse inside along with a bunch of other stuff. So looking for maximum volume for packing it[s great. Funcation wise not so much. It’s uncomfortable to wear when full and was painful on my shoulder the shoulder straps are skinny. I would rest it on top of my rolling carry on with the shoulder straps around the handle. It would constantly slide off my rolling carry on whilewalking around the airport/hotel/ect. I would have to stop every 5 minutes to readjust it I no longer use it for travel. The more I used it for travel the more I hated it function wise. I use a backpack that I can securely attach to my carry on. I got a tumi backpack that I love. I also found the expandable long champ awkward to use zipped up because you have a bunch of extra fabric on the inside.

‘They have one Tumi backpack in the sale but I’m not a fan of the style offered. This tote looks nice and has the sleeve on the back that you can use on your carry on handle.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/marietta-tote-bag/6822959?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FHandbags&color=513
		


I have this style backpack I grabbed one on sale. It;s comfortable to wear, it sits on top of luggage securely with the sleeve, and I love the handle it;s also comfortable to carry by hand too. They also have sales too. I got mine for about $140-150 it was a seasonal color marked down and I waited until they had a 15% off sale. And sometimes you can find them at the rack too.






						Carson Backpack | Tumi US
					

Shop for luggage at the official TUMI site, where you can browse all of our world-class business and travel products including bags, wallets, and tech accessories.




					www.tumi.com
				




Edited to add I would recommend lesportsac totes for travel. They are pretty roomy and have wider shoulder straps and it makes it more comfortable when full to wear. You can also usually find some at the rack too. I got one at the rack when the opened near me. My SIL loved it so much she got one for travel too. She found one really cheap on poshmark, she didn’t really care about the pattern very much she just wanted the same style tote in new with tags condition.


----------



## lovemyrescues

IslandBari said:


> 'Love the Hearts!


Same!  I think, in general, Nordstrom added more coats.


----------



## englishprof

tslsusi said:


> What do you recommend to wear for this type of heat? I’m moving there and I come from Vancouver


Well, today I'm wearing a Zella skirt somewhat like this--https://www.nordstrom.com/s/adidas-adicolor-zipper-recycled-polyester-midi-skirt/6643541?origin=wishlist-personal--and a lightweight polo, so I suggest for these super hot times, skirts and dresses (denim can be not so comfy . Fall is nice for layering as are winter months, which can actually be chilly-ish (I realize where you're moving from, and I moved here from Illinois!) with December/January highs in the 60s (sometimes 50s), lows in 40s/30s, so that's the fun time to pull out sweaters again. Welcome to the Valley of the Sun!


----------



## pixiejenna

I am up to 5 items shipped and one cancellation. interestingly the item that was canceled showed it was still available for purchase this morning, so I placed another order. I expect it to be canceled as well.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pixiejenna said:


> I am up to 5 items shipped and one cancellation. interestingly the item that was canceled showed it was still available for purchase this morning, so I placed another order. I expect it to be canceled as well.


which item is that? bummer


----------



## piosavsfan

Thank you to the person who posted these Paul Green Newport Leather Sneakers! (I'm too lazy to look back at who it was. ) I was able to make it to the store today and they are fabulous, so soft and comfortable. I've been wanting a white pair in this style so I'm really happy. I'm normally a 9.5/10 and got them in 9.5.


----------



## *Nikara

sabrunka said:


> I took a photo of me wearing the BP cable knit sweater vest. Its fully sold out online but my store had a bunch in all sizes. Im wearing a size small here, and my top size is usually a 6, small/med.


oops sorry! I thought you were wearing the Reiss top underneath it and was wondering about it on my previous reply.


----------



## sabrunka

*Nikara said:


> oops sorry! I thought you were wearing the Reiss top underneath it and was wondering about it on my previous reply.


No worries! Its a Sezane top  I feel ive mentioned Sezane so many times on this thread, they are a great brand tho!


----------



## buggiewomma

tslsusi said:


> What do you recommend to wear for this type of heat? I’m moving there and I come from Vancouver


Nothing!


----------



## *Nikara

sabrunka said:


> No worries! Its a Sezane top  I feel ive mentioned Sezane so many times on this thread, they are a great brand tho!


Thank you!  I haven't heard of Sezane till this thread and now I feeling like I have discovered a whole new world!!  Currently browsing the site and liking a lot of items! LOL!


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> No worries! Its a Sezane top  I feel ive mentioned Sezane so many times on this thread, they are a great brand tho!


My friends make fun of me cause every time they ask where something is from I’m like “thank you, it’s Sezane!”


----------



## pixiejenna

lovemyrescues said:


> which item is that? bummer



It was the striped navy la lingerie sweater in large someone posted here. I tried to get both large and extra large before people were saying it ran big.  I just fins it funny that after it was canceled it was still for sale, so I tired again lol. I expect it to get another cancellation if so I’m done I won’t try again. The extra large shows processing but I expect it to be canceled too. It seems like a handful of items have sold out and they don’t seem to have more on order. I have a lot of stuff in processing order that now show out of stock on my wishlist. So I’m anticipating a lot more cancellation emails.


----------



## Michelle1x

Lily's Mom said:


> I don't know how they fix it - tracking inventory certainly sounds like part of the problem.  It's a pretty big event unlike any company I see out there.  I also wish everyone could get what they want.  We all look forward to this sale.  I think whoever does fix the problem will be rich.


Well, I think most of these supply issues are deliberate on the part of Nordstrom.  About 10-15 years ago it seemed like most stuff NEVER ran out at the Anniversary sale, but then you'd see most of it at Rack.  I'm an avid Rack shopper, and there is much less Anniversary merchandise at Rack these days.  You can't count on things showing up at Rack anymore.


----------



## mahlo13

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you to the person who posted these sneakers! (I'm too lazy to look back at who it was. ) I was able to make it to the store today and they are fabulous, so soft and comfortable. I've been wanting a white pair in this style so I'm really happy. I'm normally a 9.5/10 and got them in 9.5.
> View attachment 5444727


It was me! Hahaha. I’m glad you like them. It was a sleeper hit for sure. I didn’t even notice it in the store when I was walking around, my SA just brought it out for me to try & I snagged the last of my size. He said they were selling out of that like crazy!


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> Nothing!


That's actually much better advice


----------



## mahlo13

piosavsfan said:


> How are the backs/heel of the Paul Green sneakers? The video says that it has structure, but if it's too stiff it will give me crazy blisters.


I feel that it’s not too structured, just enough to provide support.


----------



## Michelle1x

If anybody had a cancellation on the Biondo Halo Waterproof Loafer - they have been restocked.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/halo-waterproof-loafer-women/6880863
		


I was shocked that on 2 days after my order, I got a cancellation on these.   These are nothing special, just a functional loafer- but they remind me of old hush puppies so I'm glad they are back.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pixiejenna said:


> It was the striped navy la lingerie sweater in large someone posted here. I tried to get both large and extra large before people were saying it ran big.  I just fins it funny that after it was canceled it was still for sale, so I tired again lol. I expect it to get another cancellation if so I’m done I won’t try again. The extra large shows processing but I expect it to be canceled too. It seems like a handful of items have sold out and they don’t seem to have more on order. I have a lot of stuff in processing order that now show out of stock on my wishlist. So I’m anticipating a lot more cancellation emails.


Ah yes great sweater.  It is an oversized look and I took my true size.  I posted a photo of it on my on July 6.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

pixiejenna said:


> I have a few long champ totes including one of the expandable ones from the sale. I initially loved it for travel because you can fit so much in it. I would use it along with a rolling carry on as my two carry on items. I would put my real purse inside along with a bunch of other stuff. So looking for maximum volume for packing it[s great. Funcation wise not so much. It’s uncomfortable to wear when full and was painful on my shoulder the shoulder straps are skinny. I would rest it on top of my rolling carry on with the shoulder straps around the handle. It would constantly slide off my rolling carry on whilewalking around the airport/hotel/ect. I would have to stop every 5 minutes to readjust it I no longer use it for travel. The more I used it for travel the more I hated it function wise. I use a backpack that I can securely attach to my carry on. I got a tumi backpack that I love. I also found the expandable long champ awkward to use zipped up because you have a bunch of extra fabric on the inside.
> 
> ‘They have one Tumi backpack in the sale but I’m not a fan of the style offered. This tote looks nice and has the sleeve on the back that you can use on your carry on handle.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/marietta-tote-bag/6822959?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FHandbags&color=513
> 
> 
> 
> I have this style backpack I grabbed one on sale. It;s comfortable to wear, it sits on top of luggage securely with the sleeve, and I love the handle it;s also comfortable to carry by hand too. They also have sales too. I got mine for about $140-150 it was a seasonal color marked down and I waited until they had a 15% off sale. And sometimes you can find them at the rack too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson Backpack | Tumi US
> 
> 
> Shop for luggage at the official TUMI site, where you can browse all of our world-class business and travel products including bags, wallets, and tech accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tumi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add I would recommend lesportsac totes for travel. They are pretty roomy and have wider shoulder straps and it makes it more comfortable when full to wear. You can also usually find some at the rack too. I got one at the rack when the opened near me. My SIL loved it so much she got one for travel too. She found one really cheap on poshmark, she didn’t really care about the pattern very much she just wanted the same style tote in new with tags condition.


Thanks! I bought it just in case it sells out but we’ll see. I travel with a Patagonia black hole backpack and was looking for another carryon bag to use as a purse and for extras. I usually don’t carry on as I’ve not mastered the art of packing less than my entire wardrobe…just in case


----------



## sabrunka

Ive noticed the rag and bone sneakers are selling like hot cakes now. My size 10 is basically all sold out! I ended up ordering 3 different colors just to play it safe. I know 100% im keeping the black (if it ships), then I got the blue and khaki (which im also questioning if they will even ship)


----------



## KathrynS

The avec electric ivy green coat wasn’t on first day of preview, but did show up before sale started. I ordered it on Friday when influencer opened. (Hasn’t shipped tho)


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> Ive noticed the rag and bone sneakers are selling like hot cakes now. My size 10 is basically all sold out! I ended up ordering 3 different colors just to play it safe. I know 100% im keeping the black (if it ships), then I got the blue and khaki (which im also questioning if they will even ship)


I have a feeling you will keep all 3 colors.  I am also a size 10.


----------



## piosavsfan

mahlo13 said:


> It was me! Hahaha. I’m glad you like them. It was a sleeper hit for sure. I didn’t even notice it in the store when I was walking around, my SA just brought it out for me to try & I snagged the last of my size. He said they were selling out of that like crazy!


Thank you thank you!  I would have never noticed them if you didn't post about them and I specifically went looking for them. They don't look like anything special but are fabulous.


----------



## KGracr22

pixiejenna said:


> It was the striped navy la lingerie sweater in large someone posted here. I tried to get both large and extra large before people were saying it ran big.  I just fins it funny that after it was canceled it was still for sale, so I tired again lol. I expect it to get another cancellation if so I’m done I won’t try again. The extra large shows processing but I expect it to be canceled too. It seems like a handful of items have sold out and they don’t seem to have more on order. I have a lot of stuff in processing order that now show out of stock on my wishlist. So I’m anticipating a lot more cancellation emails.


It was a hype item, I didn't think it was that great or worth the price, I returned mine today so it might go back online soon (med). that being said it might work for a lot of people but also see where it's in a lot of the influencer feeds so it's something nordstrom chose to hype


----------



## lovemyrescues

KGracr22 said:


> It was a hype item, I didn't think it was that great or worth the price, I returned mine today so it might go back online soon (med). that being said it might work for a lot of people but also see where it's in a lot of the influencer feeds so it's something nordstrom chose to hype


Oh man I loved it! It is the one item I am so happy I was able to snag.


----------



## jblady

I am so happy to hear of everyone’s great in store shopping experiences.  It seems I just can’t catch a break with them.  I picked up my jacket (pick below) and started perusing the beauty section for my wishlist items.  I especially wanted to check if they had the sold outnOSEA.  Well they did .  I was so excited that I said I’ll just pick up the remaining beauty items now instead of waiting for beauty event.  Well…SA Melissa couldn’t stop assisting (following) me even after I politely told her I didn’t need her assistance because I know what I was looking for and there were a couple other customers I saw trying to get her attention.  I’m to the point I want to say something, but I have already discussed profiling with store manager before.  I just started reading the energy bus and don’t want to dwell in negativity, but something has to give.  Looking at the bright side - I only grabbed 3 of the 7 beauty items in my frustration and will save money.  There’s always a silver lining


----------



## lovemyrescues

lovemyrescues said:


> True to size not boxy. I am 5’8” gained a few pounds (oops) and the medium still is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5441952


I am 5'8"  for reference in the sweater.  Took my normal size medium


----------



## sabrunka

jblady said:


> I am so happy to hear of everyone’s great in store shopping experiences.  It seems I just can’t catch a break with them.  I picked up my jacket (pick below) and started perusing the beauty section for my wishlist items.  I especially wanted to check if they had the sold outnOSEA.  Well they did .  I was so excited that I said I’ll just pick up the remaining beauty items now instead of waiting for beauty event.  Well…SA Melissa couldn’t stop assisting (following) me even after I politely told her I didn’t need her assistance because I know what I was looking for and there were a couple other customers I saw trying to get her attention.  I’m to the point I want to say something, but I have already discussed profiling with store manager before.  I just started reading the energy bus and don’t want to dwell in negativity, but something has to give.  Looking at the bright side - I only grabbed 3 of the 7 beauty items in my frustration and will save money.  There’s always a silver lining
> View attachment 5444757



Im sorry, thats ridiculous! I find it even more shocking because (at least at my store) it seems every SA is busy and avoid eye contact... yet she had the time to follow you? Id 100% complain. As I got older I learned that I care more about my well being than what others may think about me.  Think Im being a "Karen"? Well sorry but Im not going to sit back if Im being disrespected or something is wrong.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Well, the Fashion Show in Vegas is kind of sad. The selection was really light all the way around. There were a few N brand fashion jewelry items and a few Longchamp expandable totes but not much else of interest. I feel like the Prada sunglasses were made for the sale, they all seemed flimsy.

The clothing section was not good either, i didn’t see anything in my size (6/6P). I was reminded by what was there that the same items have been in the sale for the past 3 or 4 years, it’s like Groundhog Day!

There are a few pairs of shoes I want to try on but none are available in store. I guess I’ll break down and order tonight.

By the way, the store was not busy at all-it seemed like just another day at the mall.


----------



## JoesGirl

jblady said:


> I am so happy to hear of everyone’s great in store shopping experiences.  It seems I just can’t catch a break with them.  I picked up my jacket (pick below) and started perusing the beauty section for my wishlist items.  I especially wanted to check if they had the sold outnOSEA.  Well they did .  I was so excited that I said I’ll just pick up the remaining beauty items now instead of waiting for beauty event.  Well…SA Melissa couldn’t stop assisting (following) me even after I politely told her I didn’t need her assistance because I know what I was looking for and there were a couple other customers I saw trying to get her attention.  I’m to the point I want to say something, but I have already discussed profiling with store manager before.  I just started reading the energy bus and don’t want to dwell in negativity, but something has to give.  Looking at the bright side - I only grabbed 3 of the 7 beauty items in my frustration and will save money.  There’s always a silver lining
> View attachment 5444757


I’m so sorry you experienced this.  It should not be happening. I had something similar happen to me recently. I’d encourage you to talk to the store manager and if you aren’t satisfied with their response take it to the regional manager.   It was uncomfortable for me to do but for me, it was necessary.   I’m 55 years old and it shouldn’t be happening.  We have to speak up.  Unfortunately it was not the first time I’ve had the conversation in the course of my life but I’ll continue to speak up when I experience it.  

Again, I’m sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jblady said:


> I am so happy to hear of everyone’s great in store shopping experiences.  It seems I just can’t catch a break with them.  I picked up my jacket (pick below) and started perusing the beauty section for my wishlist items.  I especially wanted to check if they had the sold outnOSEA.  Well they did .  I was so excited that I said I’ll just pick up the remaining beauty items now instead of waiting for beauty event.  Well…SA Melissa couldn’t stop assisting (following) me even after I politely told her I didn’t need her assistance because I know what I was looking for and there were a couple other customers I saw trying to get her attention.  I’m to the point I want to say something, but I have already discussed profiling with store manager before.  I just started reading the energy bus and don’t want to dwell in negativity, but something has to give.  Looking at the bright side - I only grabbed 3 of the 7 beauty items in my frustration and will save money.  There’s always a silver lining



At Fashion Show the SAs were standing around talking while the customers were trying to find things. I asked someone if they had an item and the SA vaguely pointed me in the direction. I left without investigating further. This store is an example of a poorly run neighborhood store.


----------



## Annisalelover

chloethelovely said:


> They came!!!!
> 
> Ok, my first try on was the AllSaints Tiana Tamora Sweater and Dress. The dress is a little snug in the bust, but I think I would be swimming in a size up. Boyfriend has already weighed in that he loves the dress. Now, Boyfriend hasn't disliked anything so far. He may not be a reliable advisor! I will wait to make all decisions when the entirety of my order arrives. But would love your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5444657
> View attachment 5444659
> 
> View attachment 5444662


That looks beautiful on you!


----------



## RhiannonMR

tslsusi said:


> What do you recommend to wear for this type of heat? I’m moving there and I come from Vancouver



Lots of sunscreen!!! Dress light as in tshirts and lightweight pants or skirts. Take time to acclimate and drink plenty of fluids. Good luck with the move.


----------



## mgrant

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Well, the Fashion Show in Vegas is kind of sad. The selection was really light all the way around. There were a few N brand fashion jewelry items and a few Longchamp expandable totes but not much else of interest. I feel like the Prada sunglasses were made for the sale, they all seemed flimsy.
> 
> The clothing section was not good either, i didn’t see anything in my size (6/6P). I was reminded by what was there that the same items have been in the sale for the past 3 or 4 years, it’s like Groundhog Day!
> 
> There are a few pairs of shoes I want to try on but none are available in store. I guess I’ll break down and order tonight.
> 
> By the way, the store was not busy at all-it seemed like just another day at the mall.



Thank you for mentioning the Prada sunglasses! I had them in my cart but took them out before I placed my order, because I had the feeling they were made for the sale. I'm glad you were able to confirm my suspicions - or at least the fact that they felt flimsy.


----------



## titania029

Thanks for sharing about the jacket. I cancelled my Saks order for the jacket in black. The smaller size would have likely been snug on me too. I also have a large chest. 



chloethelovely said:


> Finally, the Blanc Noir jacket. I really should have ordered two sizes of this one.  It's snug.  I would really prefer a size up.  But, of course, that's not available. Gah.
> 
> View attachment 5444678
> 
> 
> And, for a post script, here's what I am actually wearing today.  I think it's funny that this dress matches the color palette of this try-on.  I do wear other colors.  Occasionally.
> 
> View attachment 5444681


----------



## Cculp1

pixiejenna said:


> I have a few long champ totes including one of the expandable ones from the sale. I initially loved it for travel because you can fit so much in it. I would use it along with a rolling carry on as my two carry on items. I would put my real purse inside along with a bunch of other stuff. So looking for maximum volume for packing it[s great. Funcation wise not so much. It’s uncomfortable to wear when full and was painful on my shoulder the shoulder straps are skinny. I would rest it on top of my rolling carry on with the shoulder straps around the handle. It would constantly slide off my rolling carry on whilewalking around the airport/hotel/ect. I would have to stop every 5 minutes to readjust it I no longer use it for travel. The more I used it for travel the more I hated it function wise. I use a backpack that I can securely attach to my carry on. I got a tumi backpack that I love. I also found the expandable long champ awkward to use zipped up because you have a bunch of extra fabric on the inside.
> 
> ‘They have one Tumi backpack in the sale but I’m not a fan of the style offered. This tote looks nice and has the sleeve on the back that you can use on your carry on handle.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/marietta-tote-bag/6822959?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FHandbags&color=513
> 
> 
> 
> I have this style backpack I grabbed one on sale. It;s comfortable to wear, it sits on top of luggage securely with the sleeve, and I love the handle it;s also comfortable to carry by hand too. They also have sales too. I got mine for about $140-150 it was a seasonal color marked down and I waited until they had a 15% off sale. And sometimes you can find them at the rack too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carson Backpack | Tumi US
> 
> 
> Shop for luggage at the official TUMI site, where you can browse all of our world-class business and travel products including bags, wallets, and tech accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tumi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add I would recommend lesportsac totes for travel. They are pretty roomy and have wider shoulder straps and it makes it more comfortable when full to wear. You can also usually find some at the rack too. I got one at the rack when the opened near me. My SIL loved it so much she got one for travel too. She found one really cheap on poshmark, she didn’t really care about the pattern very much she just wanted the same style tote in new with tags condition.


I love the tumi Carson backpack too! Got it in last years sals


----------



## piosavsfan

Cautionary tale: Always get a printed receipt for your returns!

This has never happened to me before. I returned two items in store today and they either didn't do the return correctly or just didn't process it on purpose and I have no proof that I returned the items because I was supposed to get an email receipt only. I didn't realize until 15 min ago that I never got a receipt, checked my account and the items are not listed as returned, online customer service confirmed that the returns were not processed and told me only the store can help me. So I called the store and they are investigating. Thankfully this was only $135 of returns but I'm still upset. When she was processing the return, it got all the way to me confirming my email for the receipt so I didn't even suspect there could be an issue.


----------



## KathrynS

Yay my green coat shipped. Now I’m just waiting on rag & bone sneakers in tobacco and a pair of GA jeans.


----------



## KGracr22

piosavsfan said:


> Cautionary tale: Always get a printed receipt for your returns!
> 
> This has never happened to me before. I returned two items in store today and they either didn't do the return correctly or just didn't process it on purpose and I have no proof that I returned the items because I was supposed to get an email receipt only. I didn't realize until 15 min ago that I never got a receipt, checked my account and the items are not listed as returned, online customer service confirmed that the returns were not processed and told me only the store can help me. So I called the store and they are investigating. Thankfully this was only $135 of returns but I'm still upset. When she was processing the return, it got all the way to me confirming my email for the receipt so I didn't even suspect there could be an issue.


I had that happen a few times, the SA's were overloaded and missed a few items. I felt like I had to prove myself that the item sitting behind the counter and on my original receipt was in fact mine.

The other day I had an item that was $167 get returned at $153, they kept trying to return it then finally said it was already returned (well it was returned cause they kept trying to and it hit one of the times they tried) then they questioned why i was returning something already returned.  They finally said they needed my license and calculated the return on his phone. That's how I got the amount back, the store manager tried everything to fix it and never actually gave me my money back just points.

Then a mail in return with a number of jeans they processed a Mother jean return as the KUT jeans that I kept, that's a significant price difference. They fixed it but moral of the story is double check your receipts.

I sat there today in store with a print out of  my online order and checked off each item and the price when it rang up as a return.


----------



## JoesGirl

piosavsfan said:


> Cautionary tale: Always get a printed receipt for your returns!
> 
> This has never happened to me before. I returned two items in store today and they either didn't do the return correctly or just didn't process it on purpose and I have no proof that I returned the items because I was supposed to get an email receipt only. I didn't realize until 15 min ago that I never got a receipt, checked my account and the items are not listed as returned, online customer service confirmed that the returns were not processed and told me only the store can help me. So I called the store and they are investigating. Thankfully this was only $135 of returns but I'm still upset. When she was processing the return, it got all the way to me confirming my email for the receipt so I didn't even suspect there could be an issue.


I ALWAYS ask for both email and printed.  Once I receive the email I toss the printed.  But completely agree.  Always get a receipt.  Hope they clear it up for you.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KGracr22 said:


> I had that happen a few times, the SA's were overloaded and missed a few items. I felt like I had to prove myself that the item sitting behind the counter and on my original receipt was in fact mine.
> 
> The other day I had an that was $167 get returned at $153, they kept trying to return it then finally said it was already returned (well it was returned cause they kept trying to and it hit one of the times they tried) then they questioned why i was returning something already returned. They finally said they needed my license and calculated the return on his phone. That's how I got the amount back, the store manager tried everything to fix it and never actually gave me my money back just points.
> 
> Then a mail in return with a number of jeans they processed a Mother jean return as the KUT jeans that I kept, that's a significant price difference. They fixed it but moral of the story is double check your receipts.
> 
> I sat there today in store with a print out of  my onole order and checked off each item and the price when it rang up as a return.


I am doing a return Tuesday so I will be sure to have it printed out and make sure it matches my original order price.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> I am doing a return Tuesday so I will be sure to have it printed out and make sure it matches my original order price.


Make sure to count the pieces you return and match them up to the number of items on the receipt.


----------



## chloethelovely

KathrynS said:


> The avec electric ivy green coat wasn’t on first day of preview, but did show up before sale started. I ordered it on Friday when influencer opened. (Hasn’t shipped tho)


Thanks for confirming that I'm not imagining things!


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> Make sure to count the pieces you return and match them up to the number of items on the receipt.


It’s two items and I’m going to print out each order with the exact price. I’m getting their right at opening so hopefully it won’t be too crazy. I will have them print it and email it.


----------



## piosavsfan

KGracr22 said:


> I had that happen a few times, the SA's were overloaded and missed a few items. I felt like I had to prove myself that the item sitting behind the counter and on my original receipt was in fact mine.
> 
> The other day I had an item that was $167 get returned at $153, they kept trying to return it then finally said it was already returned (well it was returned cause they kept trying to and it hit one of the times they tried) then they questioned why i was returning something already returned.  They finally said they needed my license and calculated the return on his phone. That's how I got the amount back, the store manager tried everything to fix it and never actually gave me my money back just points.
> 
> Then a mail in return with a number of jeans they processed a Mother jean return as the KUT jeans that I kept, that's a significant price difference. They fixed it but moral of the story is double check your receipts.
> 
> I sat there today in store with a print out of  my online order and checked off each item and the price when it rang up as a return.


It's kind of ridiculous that we have to be so vigilant when returning that they give us the correct money back and process the return in the first place. 

I had one situation last year where the return was ringing up as MORE than what I paid because I did a price adjustment and for some reason it wasn't reflecting on their end. I'm an honest person and kept telling them that they were giving me more money back than they should and they were just looking at me like I was crazy and didn't know what I was talking about. They ended up refunding me the incorrect, higher amount.


----------



## KGracr22

JoesGirl said:


> Make sure to count the pieces you return and match them up to the number of items on the receipt.


and make them scan the receipt or barcode on your online receipt, They tried to return a dress and they had a lower price on it, I asked why and he said it had a 33% discount on it. I showed him the original price and he said the little scanner sticker was an old order made by an SA.

Also if they get your phone number make sure they're on the intended purchase/ order sometimes they look on other orders and place the return there or just look at a photo. The dress I was returning looked similar to another dress that I kept that was cheaper and had to explain that to them too


----------



## chloethelovely

piosavsfan said:


> It's kind of ridiculous that we have to be so vigilant when returning that they give us the correct money back and process the return in the first place.



100% this.


----------



## sabrunka

piosavsfan said:


> It's kind of ridiculous that we have to be so vigilant when returning that they give us the correct money back and process the return in the first place.
> 
> I had one situation last year where the return was ringing up as MORE than what I paid because I did a price adjustment and for some reason it wasn't reflecting on their end. I'm an honest person and kept telling them that they were giving me more money back than they should and they were just looking at me like I was crazy and didn't know what I was talking about. They ended up refunding me the incorrect, higher amount.



This exact same thing happened to me. The lady just shrugged and said she had no way to change it so I got refunded more than I paid. I felt bad but at least I did my due diligence and told them.


----------



## piosavsfan

sabrunka said:


> This exact same thing happened to me. The lady just shrugged and said she had no way to change it so I got refunded more than I paid. I felt bad but at least I did my due diligence and told them.


Their system has issues, stuff like that shouldn't happen.

On the positive side, Nordstrom just called me back and processed the return. They handled it very quickly. They told me the register where I made my return is "kind of wonky".


----------



## bunnylou

mahlo13 said:


> Haven’t seen these 2 sneakers mentioned but do not sleep on these! The Ugg Platform is so comfy & my wide-ish toes actually lay flat & can breathe. Plus they look like the Alexander Mcqueen’s sneakers for a fraction of the price!
> Also the Paul Green’s leather is buttery soft. Just a tad narrower in the front than the Ugg’s but my SA said that the leather will eventually stretch. So I came home with both shoes  I passed on the P448 because no half sizes available. I’m a US 9, the 39’s were a tad too small & the 40’s were too big
> View attachment 5444533
> 
> View attachment 5444535
> 
> 
> Paul Green - Newport Leather Sneaker



Paul Green sneakers are so comfy! Good find.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm not having any luck with this dress: 
Treasure & Bond Floral Print Tiered Cotton Gauze Dress: http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6610301

Ordered both colors in two different sizes and 3 out of 4 dresses got canceled so far and I bet the 4th will be canceled too.


----------



## vivi24

Yes, double check your receipts! Yesterday the sweaters I purchased in store were ringing up full price, even though they were part of the sale AND I was paying with my nordies card. When I told the sales associate she was surprised and then kinda annoyed that she had to re-ring the transaction.


----------



## lovemyrescues

vivi24 said:


> Yes, double check your receipts! Yesterday the sweaters I purchased in store were ringing up full price, even though they were part of the sale AND I was paying with my nordies card. When I told the sales associate she was surprised and then kinda annoyed that she had to re-ring the transaction.


That happened to me on the Icon day.


----------



## Laurenleigh

lovemyrescues said:


> That happened to me on the Icon day.


I tried on a pair of shoes that were part of the sale online, but in the store they were in the non-sale section and normal price. I asked the SA and he was genuinely confused and said he’d let management know. I didn’t like the shoes on so never tried to purchase.

Went to my store (Walnut Creek, CA) this afternoon to return some online orders and it was a MASSIVELY different experience than shopping there the day the sale opened to Ambassadors. Granted, today is a weekend, but it was absolutely mobbed. You could barely get through the aisles. When I went earlier in the week it was nearly empty. Despite this, returns were fairly quick and easy. The SA scanned each item, hung it up, verified the price then counted all my items as I watched and confirmed with me it was correct (quantity and price of each) before printing and emailing me my receipts. 

I did notice the Reiss white lace button-up top that was part of the sale on the non-sale rack and not marked down. Not sure what that’s about. Maybe the brand limited stock for the sale…. The SA who helped me earlier in the week did mention while she was checking me out that lots of brands don’t want to participate anymore but they have to so they make sale-specific merch. Wonder if it’s a contractual thing with Nordies….


----------



## pixiejenna

KGracr22 said:


> It was a hype item, I didn't think it was that great or worth the price, I returned mine today so it might go back online soon (med). that being said it might work for a lot of people but also see where it's in a lot of the influencer feeds so it's something nordstrom chose to hype



I don’t follow many influencers and the few I do don’t promote this sale. I saw it modeled in this thread and really liked it. I had a navy aqua sweater that was a similar style but no longer fits me anymore and it reminded me of it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Laurenleigh said:


> I tried on a pair of shoes that were part of the sale online, but in the store they were in the non-sale section and normal price. I asked the SA and he was genuinely confused and said he’d let management know. I didn’t like the shoes on so never tried to purchase.
> 
> Went to my store (Walnut Creek, CA) this afternoon to return some online orders and it was a MASSIVELY different experience than shopping there the day the sale opened to Ambassadors. Granted, today is a weekend, but it was absolutely mobbed. You could barely get through the aisles. When I went earlier in the week it was nearly empty. Despite this, returns were fairly quick and easy. The SA scanned each item, hung it up, verified the price then counted all my items as I watched and confirmed with me it was correct (quantity and price of each) before printing and emailing me my receipts.
> 
> I did notice the Reiss white lace button-up top that was part of the sale on the non-sale rack and not marked down. Not sure what that’s about. Maybe the brand limited stock for the sale…. The SA who helped me earlier in the week did mention while she was checking me out that lots of brands don’t want to participate anymore but they have to so they make sale-specific merch. Wonder if it’s a contractual thing with Nordies….


This is why I’m doing my return Tuesday right at 10 AM. Walnut Creek is my store. I avoid that mall on the weekends.


----------



## piosavsfan

The only items that have shipped for me so far are two sizes of the Nordstrom Cashmere Blend Hoodie in Olive. I really liked it in store so I'm glad it shipped, I was nervous because it sold out.


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> This is why I’m doing my return Tuesday right at 10 AM. Walnut Creek is my store. I avoid that mall on the weekends.


I went right when they opened at 10 on Saturday and it was pretty empty. It’s not too bad around dinnertime either. I typically return stuff before going to dinner at 6/6:30 and there’s more people leaving than arriving.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> I went right when they opened at 10 on Saturday and it was pretty empty. It’s not too bad around dinnertime either. I typically return stuff before going to dinner at 6/6:30 and there’s more people leaving than arriving.


That is good to know.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

LadyRacerTRD said:


> You can try calling them. They were able to help me add/remove double points for me last year when things got cancelled.


Have you been able to get a double points Day removed that was already used? I bought one item at a Nordstrom rack last month and apparently the sales rep at the check out used a double points day for a $14 purchase. I was furious and called CC services and they said they can’t remove it


----------



## KGracr22

No I've had that happen before and they said once it's gone it's gone


----------



## KathrynS

KGracr22 said:


> No I've had that happen before and they said once it's gone it's gone


Couldn’t they just credit your acct with extra points?


----------



## KGracr22

KathrynS said:


> Couldn’t they just credit your acct with extra points?


They didn't offer that they might have offered to apply it to a previous day as a courtesy, it was a few years ago, but they were pretty firm in credit that they couldn't give extra days to use in the future


----------



## englishprof

rutabaga said:


> I went right when they opened at 10 on Saturday and it was pretty empty. It’s not too bad around dinnertime either. I typically return stuff before going to dinner at 6/6:30 and there’s more people leaving than arriving.
> [/QUOTE





KGracr22 said:


> No I've had that happen before and they said once it's gone it's gone


Me, too


----------



## taxvixen

jblady said:


> Well…SA Melissa couldn’t stop assisting (following) me even after I politely told her I didn’t need her assistance because I know what I was looking for and there were a couple other customers I saw trying to get her attention.  I’m to the point I want to say something, but I have already discussed profiling with store manager before.  I just started reading the energy bus and don’t want to dwell in negativity, but something has to give.  Looking at the bright side - I only grabbed 3 of the 7 beauty items in my frustration and will save money.  There’s always a silver lining
> View attachment 5444757



I don’t think you’re dwelling in negativity at all if you have reason to think you’re being profiled. Such harassment and intimidation obviously has no place in what should be an enjoyable shopping experience.


----------



## Kiradris

So far my NAS haul is very light, but I'm extremely happy with it.  I got the Coach Cassie in the chalk color block and the tomato red (can't remember the official color name).  The red actually sold out online last night, but I went to the physical store right when it opened this morning, and they had three on the shelf (the black was long gone of course).  For me this was the best deal of the sale - a full leather bag for less than $200, AND in a beloved (to me anyway) style that's not sold anymore.

Otherwise, I have the mustard Madewell bobble cardigan on its way (fingers crossed - it's in preparing to ship limbo, and the XS is sold out in this color).


----------



## buggiewomma

Dang it! I had my nails done today so I’m all clumsy on my phone and when I went to look at charges in my CC account I accidentally tapped “make today my double points day” even though I’ve bought nothing and it’s 11:22pm F*CK!!
And now I know from you helpful friends that I can’t undo it, which means my only choice is to buy a bunch of stuff as fast as possible. I feel dumb and frustrated and oddly thrilled(?) And, also…. very very privileged by this entire experience. This happened because I got my nails done FFS!!


----------



## viba424

I had some good luck yesterday finding a few misc items in store that were showing up online. I am fine with this as I prefer to support my local store when possible. I found it was super busy in there all weekend, especially in clothing it seems


----------



## saban

After thinking I would only spend a few hundred at most, I see now how foolish I was. I'm probably most excited for the Beis carry-on suitcase and the Tom Ford sunglasses to arrive. I was really happy that I was able to stock up on the basics as well. It's been a while since I bought new socks.


----------



## Lelaina752

Hi ladies!  As always, I love reading about everyone's finds.  Some items are starting to trickle in for me and here are some items I liked that I haven't seen mentioned that much, if at all:

Save the Duck Mei Puffer Jacket - I'm honestly surprised that this isn't a sellout.  The full price version was on so many television reporters (reporting outside) this past winter and I couldn't get it in my size.  This version is a little longer (24 inches vs. 22.5) which I think is even better.  I think it's so cute and I love the color. 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mei-mixed-media-puffer-jacket/6815735
		


Hunter Cheetah Boots - I saw a couple mentions in this thread prior to the sale opening up, but I'm not sure if anyone got them.  I love them and I can't wait to wear them. 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hunter-original-refined-short-leopard-waterproof-rain-boot-women/6864133
		


Hoff Art Royal Mile Sneakers - I feel badly mentioning these since they are mostly OOS, but I am really happy with them.  I'm not sure about the negative reviews because mine fit TTS and are so padded and comfortable.  I think they're worth stalking if you like them, and there are other colorways still available in a variety of sizes in the sale.   I love this colorway and I think it will go with so much (I already paired them with the Vince tie waist tshirt dress in coastal from last year's NAS and I love the look).   


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hoff-art-royal-mile-sneaker-women/5796020
		


I'm also surprised that I haven't seen much coverage on this dress:  Rag and Bone The Knit Open Back Dress.  This seems like one of those perfect layering pieces that can go with so much.  It's a thinner knit but I really like it paired with a variety of shoes and jackets.  I think that also helps with the thinness if you're a bit self-conscious about your not-perfect body (as I can be).   When I first put it on, I thought it would be a return, but once I started styling it, I really liked it.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-knit-open-back-dress/6883920 

All in all, I'm having a really good time with this sale.  I still hate the tiered shopping and I miss the designer deals of the old years (although to be honest I wouldn't be able to get them now anyway since I'm not icon).  However, I'm finding a lot of different items that I think will work well in my closet and I'm just trying to enjoy the sale for what it is.  With so much going on in the world, it's really a privilege to be distracted by buying fun items for my closet.  I hope all of you enjoy your items and I look forward to reading more comments!


----------



## lisaroberts

mahlo13 said:


> Haven’t seen these 2 sneakers mentioned but do not sleep on these! The Ugg Platform is so comfy & my wide-ish toes actually lay flat & can breathe. Plus they look like the Alexander Mcqueen’s sneakers for a fraction of the price!
> Also the Paul Green’s leather is buttery soft. Just a tad narrower in the front than the Ugg’s but my SA said that the leather will eventually stretch. So I came home with both shoes  I passed on the P448 because no half sizes available. I’m a US 9, the 39’s were a tad too small & the 40’s were too big
> View attachment 5444533
> 
> View attachment 5444535
> 
> 
> Paul Green - Newport Leather Sneaker


I would not have looked at the Paul Greens twice if you had not mentioned them . Thanks!


----------



## sabrunka

Lelaina752 said:


> Hi ladies!  As always, I love reading about everyone's finds.  Some items are starting to trickle in for me and here are some items I liked that I haven't seen mentioned that much, if at all:
> 
> Save the Duck Mei Puffer Jacket - I'm honestly surprised that this isn't a sellout.  The full price version was on so many television reporters (reporting outside) this past winter and I couldn't get it in my size.  This version is a little longer (24 inches vs. 22.5) which I think is even better.  I think it's so cute and I love the color.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mei-mixed-media-puffer-jacket/6815735
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Cheetah Boots - I saw a couple mentions in this thread prior to the sale opening up, but I'm not sure if anyone got them.  I love them and I can't wait to wear them.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hunter-original-refined-short-leopard-waterproof-rain-boot-women/6864133
> 
> 
> 
> Hoff Art Royal Mile Sneakers - I feel badly mentioning these since they are mostly OOS, but I am really happy with them.  I'm not sure about the negative reviews because mine fit TTS and are so padded and comfortable.  I think they're worth stalking if you like them, and there are other colorways still available in a variety of sizes in the sale.   I love this colorway and I think it will go with so much (I already paired them with the Vince tie waist tshirt dress in coastal from last year's NAS and I love the look).
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hoff-art-royal-mile-sneaker-women/5796020
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also surprised that I haven't seen much coverage on this dress:  Rag and Bone The Knit Open Back Dress.  This seems like one of those perfect layering pieces that can go with so much.  It's a thinner knit but I really like it paired with a variety of shoes and jackets.  I think that also helps with the thinness if you're a bit self-conscious about your not-perfect body (as I can be).   When I first put it on, I thought it would be a return, but once I started styling it, I really liked it.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-knit-open-back-dress/6883920
> 
> All in all, I'm having a really good time with this sale.  I still hate the tiered shopping and I miss the designer deals of the old years (although to be honest I wouldn't be able to get them now anyway since I'm not icon).  However, I'm finding a lot of different items that I think will work well in my closet and I'm just trying to enjoy the sale for what it is.  With so much going on in the world, it's really a privilege to be distracted by buying fun items for my closet.  I hope all of you enjoy your items and I look forward to reading more comments!



That puffer jacket is cute!! Im not sure how I feel about the collar but I do like the look of the quilting, very plush.


----------



## sabrunka

I got my first shipment notification - The brown Rag & Bone Phoenix boots and a 4-pack of mens white t shirts for my boyfriend.  Im a goof and didnt realize that when I selected overnight shipping, it only applied to those 2 items... So the remaining items from that order (several shirts for my BF, allsaints leather jacket, the same phoenix boots in white) were shipped regular.  I wouldnt have paid for rush shipping just for the two, wish I paid more attention lol.


----------



## lisaroberts

KGracr22 said:


> I ordered the Veronica Beard Metto Pointelle Stitch Cotton Sweater the sizing states it comes in numeric sizes. I ordered a 6 and they sent me an XL... so very confused why it's not what's stated online, they're sold out too so I'll have to wait for a return
> 
> edit: so called nordstrom and  they thought it was strange so she looked at the backend details and VB considers a 6 an XL


In what universe? 6 an XL?!


----------



## lisaroberts

chloethelovely said:


> I have three packages, containing a total of seven items, arriving today.  I cannot wait! rag and bone sneakers, Cinq a Sept silk blouse, a couple of l'agence pieces in that green snakey print, the green Blanc Noir tech jacket, and two pairs of jeans. If there's interest, I will post mod shots later.


You KNOW we want to see mod shots!


----------



## lisaroberts

KGracr22 said:


> I had that happen a few times, the SA's were overloaded and missed a few items. I felt like I had to prove myself that the item sitting behind the counter and on my original receipt was in fact mine.
> 
> The other day I had an item that was $167 get returned at $153, they kept trying to return it then finally said it was already returned (well it was returned cause they kept trying to and it hit one of the times they tried) then they questioned why i was returning something already returned.  They finally said they needed my license and calculated the return on his phone. That's how I got the amount back, the store manager tried everything to fix it and never actually gave me my money back just points.
> 
> Then a mail in return with a number of jeans they processed a Mother jean return as the KUT jeans that I kept, that's a significant price difference. They fixed it but moral of the story is double check your receipts.
> 
> I sat there today in store with a print out of  my online order and checked off each item and the price when it rang up as a return.


Great idea! I will do that for my dreaded ‘returns’ trip.


----------



## Lelaina752

sabrunka said:


> That puffer jacket is cute!! Im not sure how I feel about the collar but I do like the look of the quilting, very plush.



I totally get that.  Personally, I love it but it may be something you have to try on. The collar is so soft and if you decide to leave the collar unzipped, it does lie flat nicely.


----------



## rutabaga

I ordered the EF Reversible Wool & Cashmere Coat before bed last night: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882280

I’m usually a S in EF so I’m hoping that’s the right size. Was only able to try on a L in store. I figure this is like two coats for the price of one, with a hood, and the material feels nice.


----------



## pixiejenna

Now up to 7 items shipped and a second cancelation for the sweater lol. Interestingly enough I had 2 non sale and in my orders and they are still being prepared to shipping.


----------



## carolswin

KGracr22 said:


> I had that happen a few times, the SA's were overloaded and missed a few items. I felt like I had to prove myself that the item sitting behind the counter and on my original receipt was in fact mine.
> 
> The other day I had an item that was $167 get returned at $153, they kept trying to return it then finally said it was already returned (well it was returned cause they kept trying to and it hit one of the times they tried) then they questioned why i was returning something already returned.  They finally said they needed my license and calculated the return on his phone. That's how I got the amount back, the store manager tried everything to fix it and never actually gave me my money back just points.
> 
> Then a mail in return with a number of jeans they processed a Mother jean return as the KUT jeans that I kept, that's a significant price difference. They fixed it but moral of the story is double check your receipts.
> 
> I sat there today in store with a print out of  my online order and checked off each item and the price when it rang up as a return.


I really pared down this year because I don't live close to a store anymore and didn't want to deal with returns trying multiple sizes and other things "just to see if I like it". I've had an item get missed in a big return before so now I go in with a list, and a receipt or print out of a receipt and my items grouped together by receipt. It seems like we shouldn't have to do that but realistically if I've ordered 50 items in two days and am returning 20 that's a lot to trust a busy sales associate to scroll through on a screen and hope for the best. I also won't mail more than one item in a box. I always wonder how will I prove it if I only get credit for one and there were three items in there?

On another note, I've had one item ship. A pair of baby sneakers. I love my grand baby and all but I was disappointed to click that email and see that was all it was! No cancellations yet though. All my orders were from midnight on the 9th.


----------



## HeatherGrace

I love the jeans too! They look great on you  
Would you say they are true to size? I thought I had finished shopping then remembered I had one pair of not skinny jeans on my wish list…



chloethelovely said:


> Next up, the AllSaints Penny Tamora Blouse, along with the AG Farrah Bootcut Jeans.
> 
> I am in love with the jeans.The blouse confuses me.  I'm not sure if it fits, or is too big, or what. I won't keep the dress and the blouse, and I may not keep either.  Change my mind.
> 
> View attachment 5444667


----------



## chloethelovely

HeatherGrace said:


> I love the jeans too! They look great on you
> Would you say they are true to size? I thought I had finished shopping then remembered I had one pair of not skinny jeans on my wish list…


I have changed sizes dramatically over the last year, so determine whether something is TTS is kind of hard for me right now. I will say that I wear a size 30 in all AG jeans I’ve tried, as well as the few Paige styles. So, maybe?


----------



## rutabaga

The MM coat in tobacco size 16 is back in stock if anyone is interested


----------



## lovemyrescues

Did anyone buy this and if so how is the sizing?


----------



## bunnylou

Lelaina752 said:


> Hi ladies!  As always, I love reading about everyone's finds.  Some items are starting to trickle in for me and here are some items I liked that I haven't seen mentioned that much, if at all:
> 
> Save the Duck Mei Puffer Jacket - I'm honestly surprised that this isn't a sellout.  The full price version was on so many television reporters (reporting outside) this past winter and I couldn't get it in my size.  This version is a little longer (24 inches vs. 22.5) which I think is even better.  I think it's so cute and I love the color.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mei-mixed-media-puffer-jacket/6815735
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Cheetah Boots - I saw a couple mentions in this thread prior to the sale opening up, but I'm not sure if anyone got them.  I love them and I can't wait to wear them.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hunter-original-refined-short-leopard-waterproof-rain-boot-women/6864133
> 
> 
> 
> Hoff Art Royal Mile Sneakers - I feel badly mentioning these since they are mostly OOS, but I am really happy with them.  I'm not sure about the negative reviews because mine fit TTS and are so padded and comfortable.  I think they're worth stalking if you like them, and there are other colorways still available in a variety of sizes in the sale.   I love this colorway and I think it will go with so much (I already paired them with the Vince tie waist tshirt dress in coastal from last year's NAS and I love the look).
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hoff-art-royal-mile-sneaker-women/5796020
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also surprised that I haven't seen much coverage on this dress:  Rag and Bone The Knit Open Back Dress.  This seems like one of those perfect layering pieces that can go with so much.  It's a thinner knit but I really like it paired with a variety of shoes and jackets.  I think that also helps with the thinness if you're a bit self-conscious about your not-perfect body (as I can be).   When I first put it on, I thought it would be a return, but once I started styling it, I really liked it.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-knit-open-back-dress/6883920
> 
> All in all, I'm having a really good time with this sale.  I still hate the tiered shopping and I miss the designer deals of the old years (although to be honest I wouldn't be able to get them now anyway since I'm not icon).  However, I'm finding a lot of different items that I think will work well in my closet and I'm just trying to enjoy the sale for what it is.  With so much going on in the world, it's really a privilege to be distracted by buying fun items for my closet.  I hope all of you enjoy your items and I look forward to reading more comments!



I love that puffer! Haven’t purchased yet because I’m good on coats, but how does it fit? TTS? Afraid to make any more purchases since most of mine have ended up being returns this NAS.


----------



## bunnylou

Haven’t lucked out with any of my shoe purchases this NAS, but I used all of the notes I’ve acquired towards these boots I definitely do not need but really like.




Have returned SO much from the sale, and with double points I will be in the notes hole for a long while. Whatever — it was all loads of fun and the perfect distraction right now! Even though these boots might be a tad large, I’m going to rock them in outer space. 

Trying to stalk a jacket in another size and then I’m done. At least until new items start appearing that I don’t need but decide “why not?”


----------



## Want Problem

nikki626 said:


> I had a Cassie.  I liked it but didn't love it.. I sold it on Poshmart. I was surprised to see it in the sale as well.  Maybe the colors are new.


Never saw the red/orange or the color block chalk in this strap color combo.  I ordered so i will see when they get here.  It is also interesting that nordstrom did not call it a cassie.


----------



## nikki626

Want Problem said:


> Never saw the red/orange or the color block chalk in this strap color combo.  I ordered so i will see when they get here.  It is also interesting that nordstrom did not call it a cassie.



You are so right they don't. I just noticed that. It's just a crossbody..hmmmm


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Anyone buy this bag? Opinions needed


----------



## ShyMiss

I ordered it in taupe (hasn't arrived) just to check it out after seeing it on an influencer. She wore it with the shoulder handle & it created a pretty dip/curve silhouette.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ShyMiss said:


> I ordered it in taupe (hasn't arrived) just to check it out after seeing it on an influencer. She wore it with the shoulder handle & it created a pretty dip/curve silhouette.


Can I ask which influencer purchased it so I can look it up?


----------



## ShyMiss

AntiqueShopper said:


> Can I ask which influencer purchased it so I can look it up?


She doesn't have a review of the bag but wears it with lots of outfits. If looking at size proportions, FYI she is petite 5 ft 2 & 108 pounds. 
pardonmuah


----------



## buggiewomma

Lelaina752 said:


> Save the Duck Mei Puffer Jacket - I'm honestly surprised that this isn't a sellout. The full price version was on so many television reporters (reporting outside) this past winter and I couldn't get it in my size. This version is a little longer (24 inches vs. 22.5) which I think is even better. I think it's so cute and I love the color.
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mei-mixed-media-puffer-jacket/6815735


Oooh I’m glad you got it!!
I almost got that one, but then went with the Joan water one. Shiny turquoise is my weakness


----------



## Lelaina752

bunnylou said:


> I love that puffer! Haven’t purchased yet because I’m good on coats, but how does it fit? TTS? Afraid to make any more purchases since most of mine have ended up being returns this NAS.



I found it TTS (I'm a medium and I got it in medium).  I hate dealing with returns so I avoid ordering in general if I think I might not like it.  So I totally get your concerns!


----------



## Lelaina752

buggiewomma said:


> Oooh I’m glad you got it!!
> I almost got that one, but then went with the Joan water one. Shiny turquoise is my weakness
> 
> View attachment 5445119



Oooh so pretty!!!  Great choice!


----------



## buggiewomma

Thank you! I’ll model it when it comes!


----------



## Want Problem

nikki626 said:


> You are so right they don't. I just noticed that. It's just a crossbody..hmmmm


There is something up with that.  If you search for Cassie on the anniversary sale the bag will pop up.  Could be an agreement with Coach that it is an exclusive so they can’t use Cassie as the name.  I just wonder how they managed this.  Had the pattern and did a limited run or is this going to pop back up at coach like the 19 did.  I should receive in a few days so i will do a 100% comparison.  I know a lot of people like the pewter hardware.  I like it but won’t buy because the wear on the hardware is extremely noticeable so it doesn’t last long


----------



## iconic321

Points question - does anyone know if you exchange for a different size an item that you purchsed on a double points day, if you can keep the points?  I bought a couple things (Save the Duck coat, Topshop oversized blazer) that I need a different size in but I dont want to risk losing my points by simply reordering w/ a pop back.


----------



## VSOP

Want Problem said:


> There is something up with that.  If you search for Cassie on the anniversary sale the bag will pop up.  Could be an agreement with Coach that it is an exclusive so they can’t use Cassie as the name.  I just wonder how they managed this.  Had the pattern and did a limited run or is this going to pop back up at coach like the 19 did.  I should receive in a few days so i will do a 100% comparison.  I know a lot of people like the pewter hardware.  I like it but won’t buy because the wear on the hardware is extremely noticeable so it doesn’t last long



What has pewter hardware?


----------



## titania029

I sadly used up all of my double point days before this sale started. In past years, I will forget about them and have nothing I really want to buy come December. This year, I got too vigilant and used them already. Now there is something I really want to buy, and no double point days! It's not even an Anniversary Sale item, just something I can't bring myself to pay full price for without some kind of incentive.


----------



## bunnylou

iconic321 said:


> Points question - does anyone know if you exchange for a different size an item that you purchsed on a double points day, if you can keep the points?  I bought a couple things (Save the Duck coat, Topshop oversized blazer) that I need a different size in but I dont want to risk losing my points by simply reordering w/ a pop back.



You will lose your points UNLESS you put the return $$ onto a gift card. Doesn’t help much with pop backs, since you have to snag those right away, but if there is another item you’d like to purchase, that is the way to keep your points.


----------



## tearex

My store's shoes were pretty picked over when I went in yesterday afternoon to do returns. The sneaker table emptied except for some P448s, rag & bones, and Hoffs. There was still a large selection of clothes but the hot items were gone - saw some stuff that was newly put out and my app listed some things available that I couldn't find on the floor so I suspect there's still some hiding. The roped off web area was busy and had RACKS full of clothes that I assume were pulled and waiting to get shipped out.

My first round of returns - amazing the clarity you get when leisurely re-trying things on at home a few days later.

*Max Mara Circolo Dress* - This fit TTS, or you can drop down for a more tailored look. My shorter frame usually struggles with pleated dropped hems on dresses like this one. The material felt good despite being poly.

*Paul Green Newbury Bootie *- I liked this, but didn't love it. Couldn't figure out how to work the higher boot shaft into my closet. I think I'll love the La Canadienne chelseas I'm waiting to arrive more.

*AllSaints Balfern Leather Biker Jacket* - The recommended size up fit great and I was just able to zip it up with a thin layer underneath. However, zipping it up exposed a problem for me as a bustier gal - the diagonal side zipper pulls protruded out at just the right (wrong?) place and acted like tassels that drew the eye to my chest 

*Nordstrom Moonlight Eco Short Pajamas *- Nothing wrong with them. In retrospect, I just never wear regular PJs.

*Nike One Mid-Rise Bike Shorts* - Personally prefer the Zella bike shorts more with its thicker material and side pockets.

*Zella Studio Twist Back T-Shirt *- Dolman sleeves either work great or terribly depending on how they're cut with my broader shoulders/bustier chest. A second try-on indicated that the cut didn't work for me.

The only cancellations I've received so far have been the Reiss jacket and Proenza pants I've been chasing.

I do have some stuff still pending from Ambassador EA that I think might be shipped from manufacturer, including some Vince items that usually aren't sale specific (some silk blouses and leggings), Merrell sandals, and Zadig & Voltaire blazer.

Hoping to take some try-ons of my keeps and post them up later.


----------



## tearex

hollieplus2 said:


> Talk me into or out of the longchamp expandable tote. I work from home so don’t need a work bag. I’ve had the waxed canvas le pliage before and loved it. I do like to travel quite a bit and I’m going to Europe this fall. Do I need it?



I have two from previous sales (2014 and 2015). They're my only Longchamp bags/totes. I don't wear them EXCEPT when traveling - great if I need some extra space for my "personal item" going underneath the seat. I did put a small rip in one by carrying around my large metal Macbook without a case (oops), but nothing some tape couldn't fix.


----------



## sabrunka

tearex said:


> My store's shoes were pretty picked over when I went in yesterday afternoon to do returns. The sneaker table emptied except for some P448s, rag & bones, and Hoffs. There was still a large selection of clothes but the hot items were gone - saw some stuff that was newly put out and my app listed some things available that I couldn't find on the floor so I suspect there's still some hiding. The roped off web area was busy and had RACKS full of clothes that I assume were pulled and waiting to get shipped out.
> 
> My first round of returns - amazing the clarity you get when leisurely re-trying things on at home a few days later.
> 
> *Max Mara Circolo Dress* - This fit TTS, or you can drop down for a more tailored look. My shorter frame usually struggles with pleated dropped hems on dresses like this one. The material felt good despite being poly.
> 
> *Paul Green Newbury Bootie *- I liked this, but didn't love it. Couldn't figure out how to work the higher boot shaft into my closet. I think I'll love the La Canadienne chelseas I'm waiting to arrive more.
> 
> *AllSaints Balfern Leather Biker Jacket* - The recommended size up fit great and I was just able to zip it up with a thin layer underneath. However, zipping it up exposed a problem for me as a bustier gal - the diagonal side zipper pulls protruded out at just the right (wrong?) place and acted like tassels that drew the eye to my chest
> 
> *Nordstrom Moonlight Eco Short Pajamas *- Nothing wrong with them. In retrospect, I just never wear regular PJs.
> 
> *Nike One Mid-Rise Bike Shorts* - Personally prefer the Zella bike shorts more with its thicker material and side pockets.
> 
> *Zella Studio Twist Back T-Shirt *- Dolman sleeves either work great or terribly depending on how they're cut with my broader shoulders/bustier chest. A second try-on indicated that the cut didn't work for me.
> 
> The only cancellations I've received so far have been the Reiss jacket and Proenza pants I've been chasing.
> 
> I do have some stuff still pending from Ambassador EA that I think might be shipped from manufacturer, including some Vince items that usually aren't sale specific (some silk blouses and leggings), Merrell sandals, and Zadig & Voltaire blazer.
> 
> Hoping to take some try-ons of my keeps and post them up later.



Thank you! What color of the balfern jacket did you get? I managed to grab a restock of the grey one in a US size 8 (I am normally a 6 in other brands), however I am not very confident that it will ship.  If you got grey or the burgundy color I'd love to see pics!


----------



## tearex

sabrunka said:


> Thank you! What color of the balfern jacket did you get? I managed to grab a restock of the grey one in a US size 8 (I am normally a 6 in other brands), however I am not very confident that it will ship.  If you got grey or the burgundy color I'd love to see pics!



I got the black leather one, but unfortunately didn't grab any pictures before I returned it. For reference, I'm currently a size 6, 5'3", around 150 lbs. I bought a size 8 US. It was snug when zipped, enough for a t-shirt or a thin sweater underneath. I had a slight pull when bending elbows or pulling the shoulders tightly forward. However, I preferred a tailored look and thought the fit was fine, especially since the leather should stretch with wear.

I mentioned it in a previous post, but I'm waiting on the AllSaints Caden (shipped, should arrive tomorrow) and trying to snag the Reiss Grays. I suspected I would like either of those two more (Caden for the quilted shoulder, Reiss looked better quality when looking at photos of the stitching).


----------



## VSOP

I was able to purchase the slip pillowcases in caramel. Bought them 7/10.  They shipped today. 

The items from my 7/9 order haven’t shipped, lol.


----------



## Denise Lemoine

Luv2Shop1 said:


> At Fashion Show the SAs were standing around talking while the customers were trying to find things. I asked someone if they had an item and the SA vaguely pointed me in the direction. I left without investigating further. This store is an example of a poorly run neighborhood store.


I can't stand going to the Fashion Show any longer.  The mall seems like a bazaar and I've heard of too many muggings in the parking garages.


----------



## piosavsfan

VSOP said:


> I was able to purchase the slip pillowcases in caramel. Bought them 7/10.  They shipped today.
> 
> The items from my 7/9 order haven’t shipped, lol.


Shipping is all over the place. I have non-anniversary items from 7/7 that haven't shipped yet but a couple of later items have.


----------



## KathrynS

Has anyone who ordered Rag & Bone sneakers have them shipped? If so did they ship from store or brand?


----------



## Landra

Lelaina752 said:


> Hi ladies!  As always, I love reading about everyone's finds.  Some items are starting to trickle in for me and here are some items I liked that I haven't seen mentioned that much, if at all:
> 
> Save the Duck Mei Puffer Jacket - I'm honestly surprised that this isn't a sellout.  The full price version was on so many television reporters (reporting outside) this past winter and I couldn't get it in my size.  This version is a little longer (24 inches vs. 22.5) which I think is even better.  I think it's so cute and I love the color.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mei-mixed-media-puffer-jacket/6815735
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Cheetah Boots - I saw a couple mentions in this thread prior to the sale opening up, but I'm not sure if anyone got them.  I love them and I can't wait to wear them.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hunter-original-refined-short-leopard-waterproof-rain-boot-women/6864133
> 
> 
> 
> Hoff Art Royal Mile Sneakers - I feel badly mentioning these since they are mostly OOS, but I am really happy with them.  I'm not sure about the negative reviews because mine fit TTS and are so padded and comfortable.  I think they're worth stalking if you like them, and there are other colorways still available in a variety of sizes in the sale.   I love this colorway and I think it will go with so much (I already paired them with the Vince tie waist tshirt dress in coastal from last year's NAS and I love the look).
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hoff-art-royal-mile-sneaker-women/5796020
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also surprised that I haven't seen much coverage on this dress:  Rag and Bone The Knit Open Back Dress.  This seems like one of those perfect layering pieces that can go with so much.  It's a thinner knit but I really like it paired with a variety of shoes and jackets.  I think that also helps with the thinness if you're a bit self-conscious about your not-perfect body (as I can be).   When I first put it on, I thought it would be a return, but once I started styling it, I really liked it.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-knit-open-back-dress/6883920
> 
> All in all, I'm having a really good time with this sale.  I still hate the tiered shopping and I miss the designer deals of the old years (although to be honest I wouldn't be able to get them now anyway since I'm not icon).  However, I'm finding a lot of different items that I think will work well in my closet and I'm just trying to enjoy the sale for what it is.  With so much going on in the world, it's really a privilege to be distracted by buying fun items for my closet.  I hope all of you enjoy your items and I look forward to reading more comments!


Can you let me know the color of the zipper? I love the gold. I it in two colors online


----------



## JoesGirl

Was stalking this Rag & Bone blouse for a while being that I’ve returned a lot of what I purchased.  Hoping it ships!


----------



## jblady

Can anyone give information on quality and fit of this item from Pendleton?


----------



## buggiewomma

KathrynS said:


> Has anyone who ordered Rag & Bone sneakers have them shipped? If so did they ship from store or brand?


Mine shipped from store.


----------



## nikki626

tearex said:


> My store's shoes were pretty picked over when I went in yesterday afternoon to do returns. The sneaker table emptied except for some P448s, rag & bones, and Hoffs. There was still a large selection of clothes but the hot items were gone - saw some stuff that was newly put out and my app listed some things available that I couldn't find on the floor so I suspect there's still some hiding. The roped off web area was busy and had RACKS full of clothes that I assume were pulled and waiting to get shipped out.
> 
> My first round of returns - amazing the clarity you get when leisurely re-trying things on at home a few days later.
> 
> *Max Mara Circolo Dress* - This fit TTS, or you can drop down for a more tailored look. My shorter frame usually struggles with pleated dropped hems on dresses like this one. The material felt good despite being poly.
> 
> *Paul Green Newbury Bootie *- I liked this, but didn't love it. Couldn't figure out how to work the higher boot shaft into my closet. I think I'll love the La Canadienne chelseas I'm waiting to arrive more.
> 
> *AllSaints Balfern Leather Biker Jacket* - The recommended size up fit great and I was just able to zip it up with a thin layer underneath. However, zipping it up exposed a problem for me as a bustier gal - the diagonal side zipper pulls protruded out at just the right (wrong?) place and acted like tassels that drew the eye to my chest
> 
> *Nordstrom Moonlight Eco Short Pajamas *- Nothing wrong with them. In retrospect, I just never wear regular PJs.
> 
> *Nike One Mid-Rise Bike Shorts* - Personally prefer the Zella bike shorts more with its thicker material and side pockets.
> 
> *Zella Studio Twist Back T-Shirt *- Dolman sleeves either work great or terribly depending on how they're cut with my broader shoulders/bustier chest. A second try-on indicated that the cut didn't work for me.
> 
> The only cancellations I've received so far have been the Reiss jacket and Proenza pants I've been chasing.
> 
> I do have some stuff still pending from Ambassador EA that I think might be shipped from manufacturer, including some Vince items that usually aren't sale specific (some silk blouses and leggings), Merrell sandals, and Zadig & Voltaire blazer.
> 
> Hoping to take some try-ons of my keeps and post them up later.




The retrying on of things really makes a difference. I always keep the tags on things until Im sure that Im keeping it.


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Was stalking this Rag & Bone blouse for a while being that I’ve returned a lot of what I purchased.  Hoping it ships!



Thats cute!


----------



## Lelaina752

Landra said:


> Can you let me know the color of the zipper? I love the gold. I it in two colors online



The zipper in the puffer is gold.  Hope that helps!


----------



## sabrunka

Got my first cancellation  allsaints balfern leather jacket in cloud burst. Kind of expected it tho!


----------



## tearex

Lelaina752 said:


> Hi ladies!  As always, I love reading about everyone's finds.  Some items are starting to trickle in for me and here are some items I liked that I haven't seen mentioned that much, if at all:
> 
> Save the Duck Mei Puffer Jacket - I'm honestly surprised that this isn't a sellout.  The full price version was on so many television reporters (reporting outside) this past winter and I couldn't get it in my size.  This version is a little longer (24 inches vs. 22.5) which I think is even better.  I think it's so cute and I love the color.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mei-mixed-media-puffer-jacket/6815735
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Cheetah Boots - I saw a couple mentions in this thread prior to the sale opening up, but I'm not sure if anyone got them.  I love them and I can't wait to wear them.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hunter-original-refined-short-leopard-waterproof-rain-boot-women/6864133
> 
> 
> 
> Hoff Art Royal Mile Sneakers - I feel badly mentioning these since they are mostly OOS, but I am really happy with them.  I'm not sure about the negative reviews because mine fit TTS and are so padded and comfortable.  I think they're worth stalking if you like them, and there are other colorways still available in a variety of sizes in the sale.   I love this colorway and I think it will go with so much (I already paired them with the Vince tie waist tshirt dress in coastal from last year's NAS and I love the look).
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hoff-art-royal-mile-sneaker-women/5796020
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also surprised that I haven't seen much coverage on this dress:  Rag and Bone The Knit Open Back Dress.  This seems like one of those perfect layering pieces that can go with so much.  It's a thinner knit but I really like it paired with a variety of shoes and jackets.  I think that also helps with the thinness if you're a bit self-conscious about your not-perfect body (as I can be).   When I first put it on, I thought it would be a return, but once I started styling it, I really liked it.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/the-knit-open-back-dress/6883920
> 
> All in all, I'm having a really good time with this sale.  I still hate the tiered shopping and I miss the designer deals of the old years (although to be honest I wouldn't be able to get them now anyway since I'm not icon).  However, I'm finding a lot of different items that I think will work well in my closet and I'm just trying to enjoy the sale for what it is.  With so much going on in the world, it's really a privilege to be distracted by buying fun items for my closet.  I hope all of you enjoy your items and I look forward to reading more comments!



I agree on the Hoff sneakers. I picked up the Houston style, not the Art Royal Mile. Not sure what was up with the reviews because I didn't notice anything off about the fit either - the toe box was fine and I found them TTS as well. I have slightly wide feet but don't usually buy wide sizes unless it's specifically available for something I'm interested in.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Finally made it to the store today. I picked up Zella joggers, Frame jeans and a Free People sweater. There was only a medium sweater so I’m having a small shipped to the house. I think I remember the XS being too short and boxy. Anyone try one on?


----------



## Shoppingdaze70

Could someone please let me know what the mac ”pink” colorway in the lipstick set with the gloss and liner is? I was hoping to order the liner and lipstick separately. Thank You.


----------



## VSOP

piosavsfan said:


> Shipping is all over the place. I have non-anniversary items from 7/7 that haven't shipped yet but a couple of later items have.



Yes, they are trickling in finally. One item each per package, lol.

I’m going to have so much recycle.


----------



## lovemyrescues

If you have UPS app where you get notified when packages are coming check it.  I noticed that my order for the Free People Henley is coming that way from WHOLESALE in PA and shipping to my address but not in my name but just to Nordstrom.  As long as it gets to me I do not care. Said it will come Friday.  At least it is not cancelled.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Got 2 boxes today and also sent my husband to get my in store pick up items.

Love the Celine sunglasses and the striped shirt is very comfortable for a button down.  However the clutch is a FAIL.  After learning that people have been receiving theirs in pieces I was so excited to see it nicely wrapped up, however when I opened the clutch there were screws rolling around inside.











I also really liked the *NYDJ stretch knit trousers* but they are long (I’m 5’8) so they will need to be worn with a heel.

I’m still deciding on the *Zella blazer* because I also ordered the *Blanc Noir* one and want to see which one I like better.

One other thing I want to mention is about the* Caslon t-shirts*. I actually bought one for full price right before the sale and ordered the exact same one again once the sale started. The shirts are the exact same item number size color and everything, but the one I bought before the sale is thicker, not as see through, and has a more finished neckline.


----------



## tearex

VSOP said:


> Yes, they are trickling in finally. One item each per package, lol.
> 
> I’m going to have so much recycle.



I'm up to 15 packages so far, with items still pending.


----------



## vivi24

jblady said:


> Can anyone give information on quality and fit of this item from Pendleton?
> View attachment 5445265


I think someone reviewed this a few pages back and gave details about the colors.


----------



## lovemyrescues

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got 2 boxes today and also sent my husband to get my in store pick up items.
> 
> Love the Celine sunglasses and the striped shirt is very comfortable for a button down.  However the clutch is a FAIL.  After learning that people have been receiving theirs in pieces I was so excited to see it nicely wrapped up, however when I opened the clutch there were screws rolling around inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445333
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445336
> 
> I also really liked the *NYDJ stretch knit trousers* but they are long (I’m 5’8) so they will need to be worn with a heel.
> 
> I’m still deciding on the *Zella blazer* because I also ordered the *Blanc Noir* one and want to see which one I like better.
> 
> One other thing I want to mention is about the* Caslon t-shirts*. I actually bought one for full price right before the sale and ordered the exact same one again once the sale started. The shirts are the exact same item number size color and everything, but the one I bought before the sale is thicker, not as see through, and has a more finished neckline.


That shirt is sold out now but is it true to size?


----------



## vivi24

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got 2 boxes today and also sent my husband to get my in store pick up items.
> 
> Love the Celine sunglasses and the striped shirt is very comfortable for a button down.  However the clutch is a FAIL.  After learning that people have been receiving theirs in pieces I was so excited to see it nicely wrapped up, however when I opened the clutch there were screws rolling around inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445333
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445336
> 
> I also really liked the *NYDJ stretch knit trousers* but they are long (I’m 5’8) so they will need to be worn with a heel.
> 
> I’m still deciding on the *Zella blazer* because I also ordered the *Blanc Noir* one and want to see which one I like better.
> 
> One other thing I want to mention is about the* Caslon t-shirts*. I actually bought one for full price right before the sale and ordered the exact same one again once the sale started. The shirts are the exact same item number size color and everything, but the one I bought before the sale is thicker, not as see through, and has a more finished neckline.


The Celine glasses were on my list but they never came back in stock. I’m sure you’ll love yours!


----------



## piosavsfan

tearex said:


> I'm up to 15 packages so far, with items still pending.


I hate that they ship one item at a time, not only because I end up with a bunch of boxes, but also because my partner thinks I've gone crazy shopping when I get 6 Nordstrom boxes in one day.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

lovemyrescues said:


> That shirt is sold out now but is it true to size?


 I would say it runs big.  In most button downs, I am unfortunately “busting out” in a size large.  I got the large in this and I actually think I could do a medium, but I like the oversized fit.


----------



## buggiewomma

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got 2 boxes today and also sent my husband to get my in store pick up items.
> 
> Love the Celine sunglasses and the striped shirt is very comfortable for a button down.  However the clutch is a FAIL.  After learning that people have been receiving theirs in pieces I was so excited to see it nicely wrapped up, however when I opened the clutch there were screws rolling around inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445333
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445336
> 
> I also really liked the *NYDJ stretch knit trousers* but they are long (I’m 5’8) so they will need to be worn with a heel.
> 
> I’m still deciding on the *Zella blazer* because I also ordered the *Blanc Noir* one and want to see which one I like better.
> 
> One other thing I want to mention is about the* Caslon t-shirts*. I actually bought one for full price right before the sale and ordered the exact same one again once the sale started. The shirts are the exact same item number size color and everything, but the one I bought before the sale is thicker, not as see through, and has a more finished neckline.


Seriously wtf is going on with that clutch?!


----------



## lovemyrescues

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I would say it runs big.  In most button downs, I am unfortunately “busting out” in a size large.  I got the large in this and I actually think I could do a medium, but I like the oversized fit.


Thanks.


----------



## VSOP

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Got 2 boxes today and also sent my husband to get my in store pick up items.
> 
> Love the Celine sunglasses and the striped shirt is very comfortable for a button down.  However the clutch is a FAIL.  After learning that people have been receiving theirs in pieces I was so excited to see it nicely wrapped up, however when I opened the clutch there were screws rolling around inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445333
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445336
> 
> I also really liked the *NYDJ stretch knit trousers* but they are long (I’m 5’8) so they will need to be worn with a heel.
> 
> I’m still deciding on the *Zella blazer* because I also ordered the *Blanc Noir* one and want to see which one I like better.
> 
> One other thing I want to mention is about the* Caslon t-shirts*. I actually bought one for full price right before the sale and ordered the exact same one again once the sale started. The shirts are the exact same item number size color and everything, but the one I bought before the sale is thicker, not as see through, and has a more finished neckline.



That clutch is a huge fail! Is it the brands fault because poorly made or shipping fault?


----------



## LadyMartin

Heads up for those of you with later dated instore pick ups: I ordered on 7/7 and part of my order was ready on 7/8 and I picked it up that day.  The final part of that order was just ready today 7/11 and the email said I only have 3 days to pick it up.  So I guess the shoes that are arriving next week will have ZERO day to collect since that partial was also picked up on 7/8.  Luckily I drive past the GSP store on my way home from work.


----------



## LadyMartin

In past years I grumbled about receiving too many boxes with single items.  This year they shipped ONE box with 32 items (clothing).  I suspect the only reason the box survived intact was because it went by express mail to my PO Box.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

VSOP said:


> That clutch is a huge fail! Is it the brands fault because poorly made or shipping fault?


I think it’s poorly made because mine was very nicely wrapped and secured in a nice box so it couldn’t move around during shipping.


----------



## buggiewomma

LadyMartin said:


> In past years I grumbled about receiving too many boxes with single items.  This year they shipped ONE box with 32 items (clothing).  I suspect the only reason the box survived intact was because it went by express mail to my PO Box.


Now that is an exciting box. You should do one of those box opening videos like the YouTube bloggers and send it to us


----------



## carolswin

VSOP said:


> I was able to purchase the slip pillowcases in caramel. Bought them 7/10.  They shipped today.
> 
> The items from my 7/9 order haven’t shipped, lol.


I have two single item orders from the 10th that have shipped, and nothing from the 9th. I also ordered a pair of non-sale jeans on Friday that shipped in two hours. Maybe next year my strategy will be to order items individually.


----------



## partialtopink

I ordered two malachite Cult Gaia clutches, since the feedback was they were arriving in pieces. Both of mine came in pristine condition wrapped in plastic in original box with foam padding/dust bag. Aside from one clasp being a little looser than the other, they were both perfect.

Other hits were the AB face cream set, OSEA set, and the Dagne Dover toiletry sets.

Misses: Beis Cosmetics case (literally Amazon quality) and Trish brush set (cheap case)

I didn't buy very much this year. A lot of my staples weren't offered. Weird Anniversary Sale.


----------



## waddleod

A couple questions:

How is sizing on the rails cara tees?  I wanted the camo one but it’s sold out and I’m wondering whether it is worth stalking as I am plus sized but can often wear XL or XXL in tops.

Has anyone actually liked this dress?


----------



## bunnylou

buggiewomma said:


> Seriously wtf is going on with that clutch?!



I thought acrylic might be a bad idea for a crazy night out on the town, but the clutch should at least ARRIVE in one piece!


----------



## fourcutepups

carolswin said:


> I have two single item orders from the 10th that have shipped, and nothing from the 9th. I also ordered a pair of non-sale jeans on Friday that shipped in two hours. Maybe next year my strategy will be to order items individually.


That strategy of ordering items individually has worked for me in the past two Anniv. Sales.  I was always hesitant to comment on it because I think it is terribly wasteful and I only found out it worked by accident one year.  IDK, my theory is that savvy warehouse workers go for the one item orders to fill because it is fast and makes them look like they're filling more orders and being more productive. 

That said, this year I only placed one medium size order in the early AM on 7/7 and paid for expedited shipping.  I still haven't received everything I ordered and am somewhat unimpressed with this extra service I paid for.  Not sure what I'll do next year...


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> I thought acrylic might be a bad idea for a crazy night out on the town, but the clutch should at least ARRIVE in one piece!


Seriously! I mean who hasn’t dropped a clutch at least once? Yikes.


----------



## nikki626

fourcutepups said:


> That strategy of ordering items individually has worked for me in the past two Anniv. Sales.  I was always hesitant to comment on it because I think it is terribly wasteful and I only found out it worked by accident one year.  IDK, my theory is that savvy warehouse workers go for the one item orders to fill because it is fast and makes them look like they're filling more orders and being more productive.
> 
> That said, this year I only placed one medium size order in the early AM on 7/7 and paid for expedited shipping.  I still haven't received everything I ordered and am somewhat unimpressed with this extra service I paid for.  Not sure what I'll do next year...



There is something to this thought, as they are probably reviewed on the number of orders they fill in a day rather then the size of the order.   I remember one year about 3 years ago, my entire order of about 40 times came in separate boxes.  So like I had ordered 5 bras and they were each in a separate box.


----------



## KathrynS

I’m sad about all your broken clutches!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I have a version of that dress that I love. It doesn’t seem to have the extra fabric at the waist under the arms. Too bad they changed it. 






waddleod said:


> Has anyone actually liked this dress?


----------



## viba424

Hoping these screenshots turn out: this is my list of keepers. No shoes this year.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I've been procrastinating.  I haven't placed a single order yet for anniversary items.  The things I really wanted were already oos in my size when it came to my turn.  The other items I'm considering, i think I'll probably be able to snag them at the second round of discounts (after the few weeks they sit at full price when the sale ends).  So I'm checking for pop backs and in the meantime still buying stuff from my list elsewhere.

I really think Nordstrom could do a better job on this sale.  Like set aside separate in store inventory and have separate online inventory.  And release each item a little at a time so there's enough to go around.  Also they need to stop overselling quantity.  They are the only retailer I know of with this huge discrepancy in inventory.  If you only have 20, you need to only sell 20.  Every year I get so frustrated and still come back to get punished lol. However this year I haven't bought a single thing.  Also if this sale was in August I'd buy more.


----------



## englishprof

winnie_cooper said:


> I have a version of that dress that I love. It doesn’t seem to have the extra fabric at the waist under the arms. Too bad they changed it.
> 
> View attachment 5445460


I completely agree, and I WANTED to love this dress!!


----------



## Lily's Mom

jblady said:


> Can anyone give information on quality and fit of this item from Pendleton?
> View attachment 5445265


I didn't purchase this exact style but I did purchase the plaid fleece jacket by Pendleton https://www.nordstrom.com/s/alder-p...ome/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=245
I relied on the video that the stylist provided to assist me which was very helpful.  I can easily take a size 12 or 14 in outerwear depending on the brand.  I purchased my jacket in a large which is just enough for me to wear a light layer underneath.  The fabric is pretty solid - no give - but your style has an stretchy bottom band so it may give more.  I love my jacket!  I hope this help.


----------



## Annisalelover

I placed an order for 12 items on Friday morning at 12:04 am.  I forgot to check expedited shipping.  2 items shipped Saturday and 9 shipped this morning.  1 item still processing.  I am not sure the expedited shipping helps but maybe smaller numbers of items in an order does.


----------



## Annisalelover

I stopped by my closest store today, Tyson’s Corner in VA.  Store was pretty Empty of people.  While none of the most Popular items were there (VB and L’agence jackets), there was still lots of merchandise.  The only jeans mostly sold old were Mother.  Still lots of Paige, Frame, Rag and Bone.  Lots of great sweaters.  There is a pretty serious sale of designer merchandise.  It was fun to touch and feel the materials.  Forgot how much fun it is to shop in a store!!! While online shopping is so convenient, something is lost.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Everything I ordered the night it went live for Influencer shipped as of today. I paid for expedited shipping and only one item was sent as not expedited. So I am glad of that and according to the tracking notices I'm getting three boxes tomorrow. I have one order from saturday I did not pay extra on shipping and that says preparing order. The one item sold out BEFORE Influencers got in, IS still sold out w/out any popbacks so I will continue the stalking. Pickings were slim in plus size and I really didn't go overboard.


----------



## bag_girl1234

RhiannonMR said:


> Everything I ordered the night it went live for Influencer shipped as of today. I paid for expedited shipping and only one item was sent as not expedited. So I am glad of that and according to the tracking notices I'm getting three boxes tomorrow. I have one order from saturday I did not pay extra on shipping and that says preparing order. The one item sold out BEFORE Influencers got in, IS still sold out w/out any popbacks so I will continue the stalking. Pickings were slim in plus size and I really didn't go overboard.



Ooh, what'd ya get?


----------



## Kapster

For anyone like me who hates all of the boxes, packing materials and shipping waste...
If you're on Facebook, check to see if there are any neighborhood groups that encourage re-use of these materials rather than trash or even recycling. For example, I'm in a "moving box dibs" group where people can exchange packing materials for free, as well as an "eco-friendly shipping" group that collects clean packaging materials for local small business to re-use for their own shipping. It's easy and a great way to keep these materials in use and out of the landfill.


----------



## carolswin

fourcutepups said:


> That strategy of ordering items individually has worked for me in the past two Anniv. Sales.  I was always hesitant to comment on it because I think it is terribly wasteful and I only found out it worked by accident one year.  IDK, my theory is that savvy warehouse workers go for the one item orders to fill because it is fast and makes them look like they're filling more orders and being more productive.
> 
> That said, this year I only placed one medium size order in the early AM on 7/7 and paid for expedited shipping.  I still haven't received everything I ordered and am somewhat unimpressed with this extra service I paid for.  Not sure what I'll do next year...


Last year I expedited shipping and it still took 5+ days to get out of the warehouse. I don't care how long it takes in transit, my stress is in getting it pulled in the first place. My two non single item orders this year are 13 pieces and 4 pieces - not huge so I'm hoping we have a chance to not cancel.
I'm no supply chain expert but online ordering isn't a mystery at this point. If you have 100 items and you have 100 orders for said item then you're out. If it's still available in store nearby then say so. Target has been making this work for years.


----------



## palmbeachpink

still 20+ pages behind but wanted to give head's up on a website that has monica vinader sample sales, they have them often and could email them and ask when next one will be, the items I bought were all at least 70%+ off 

everything I have rec'd from them was perfect + believe shipped direct from MV 

they have other brands too and you can set alerts for brands you like, have only ordered MV and some sales are online only (MV) others are in person 

website is: https://www.chicmi.com 

hope this helps, they always have tons of items and during their sale they drop more each day and it would be a lot less than NAS 


on another note Nordies had processing issues and charged my card 3 times yet canceled my 3 exact same orders and only order a few items; socks, cream, LC bag + jeans, was really good! 

finally got 4th order through and just before shipped they cancelled Zella long sleeve tops w/thumb hole and even worse, the Longchamp cosmetic bag i really wanted and it's been sold out for days now 

a few people complained about the LC cosmetic bag online, that beige was green (so be aware) and another said, not like last year's and both said would return so perhaps returns pop up

pretty sure they are old models not made anymore if can will catch one then great although it's not like I NEED it, lol but I do like the pouch, it's more like a guy's style dopp kit 

surprised that that the longchamp zippered totes are still there in all colors, usually those sell out fast 

also this LC neo is available + has strap for $20 more than tote and almost positive  the neo line is discontinued, like how it has a side strap to put on roller bag luggage 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/large-le-pliage-neo-travel-bag/6917497?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=020
		


happy shopping everyone!


----------



## waddleod

winnie_cooper said:


> I have a version of that dress that I love. It doesn’t seem to have the extra fabric at the waist under the arms. Too bad they changed it.
> 
> View attachment 5445460



No longer available I’m guessing?  I don’t see it on the site.


----------



## lovemyrescues

palmbeachpink said:


> still 20+ pages behind but wanted to give head's up on a website that has monica vinader sample sales, they have them often and could email them and ask when next one will be, the items I bought were all at least 70%+ off
> 
> everything I have rec'd from them was perfect + believe shipped direct from MV
> 
> they have other brands too and you can set alerts for brands you like, have only ordered MV and some sales are online only (MV) others are in person
> 
> website is: https://www.chicmi.com
> 
> hope this helps, they always have tons of items and during their sale they drop more each day and it would be a lot less than NAS
> 
> 
> on another note Nordies had processing issues and charged my card 3 times yet canceled my 3 exact same orders and only order a few items; socks, cream, LC bag + jeans, was really good!
> 
> finally got 4th order through and just before shipped they cancelled Zella long sleeve tops w/thumb hole and even worse, the Longchamp cosmetic bag i really wanted and it's been sold out for days now
> 
> a few people complained about the LC cosmetic bag online, that beige was green (so be aware) and another said, not like last year's and both said would return so perhaps returns pop up
> 
> pretty sure they are old models not made anymore if can will catch one then great although it's not like I NEED it, lol but I do like the pouch, it's more like a guy's style dopp kit
> 
> surprised that that the longchamp zippered totes are still there in all colors, usually those sell out fast
> 
> also this LC neo is available + has strap for $20 more than tote and almost positive  the neo line is discontinued, like how it has a side strap to put on roller bag luggage
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/large-le-pliage-neo-travel-bag/6917497?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=020
> 
> 
> 
> happy shopping everyone!


Thanks!


----------



## bisbee

I ordered only ONE item…Donna Karan deodorant.  I ordered Saturday morning…it is still “Preparing to ship”.  One item!  Glad that’s all I ordered!


----------



## WillaDog

toujours*chic said:


> Oh no- sorry this happened. I ordered the same but decided to store pick-up just in case something like this happened. I actually ordered all 4 and have picked them all up- I have never bought this Cult Gaia brand or seen these clutches irl and could not decide which one to get. The tortoise is the keeper- my LV SLGs (cles and zippy coin purse in DE and mono) look adorable inside and the baubles on the edges are unique and fun. My next favorite is the lavender. I like the other 2 (green and white) but I cannot really justify keeping all of them so will be returning- they are all in perfect condition. It is def a statement piece. If considering purchasing this clutch I would not have this item shipped directly to you because of the fragility- better to pick up and make sure it is in good shape before taking home.


Good to know! I’m hoping my store has it in stock when I go in this week.


----------



## WillaDog

viba424 said:


> What are your thoughts on this Vince oversized cotton shirt? It’s basically an overpriced sweatshirt but I kind of like it. Aging? What are the chances it will get pilly?
> 
> View attachment 5443990


Looks very versatile!


----------



## lovemyrescues

bisbee said:


> I ordered only ONE item…Donna Karan deodorant.  I ordered Saturday morning…it is still “Preparing to ship”.  One item!  Glad that’s all I ordered!


So on the Nordstrom site my item reads preparing to ship but since it is coming straight from the manufacture I think there is a delay to their system because I already got a UPS notification that it shipped.


----------



## VSOP

My Great Jones mixing bowls was delivered today. 1 of 3 bowls broke. Man o man. It was wrapped in bubble wrap but it wasn’t enough. These delivery drivers are too rough throwing everything around. I hope the store has stock so I can exchange.


----------



## tslsusi

Has anyone had experience with the Zella sweatshirts? I order this one (high low version), out of ten items I purchased on Friday, only this one shipped

I had similar issues everyone else had last year where most items got cancelled, such as the Balfern leather jacket. I ordered it five times, it still was cancelled.


----------



## carolinemm

I ordered the cropped L'agence blazer and it's going back to SF in an 8 and 10 tomorrow evening after work. The material was really thin, and it wasn't as flattering as I hoped. ALSO, the hook and eye closure in the front, I had to literally pry the hook out of the eye to open the dang thing. And this happened on BOTH jackets. I thought it would be super chic with the black on black, but the buttons disappeared, and I don't see myself making it look great casually. I hate to say it but I can find something similar from ZARA, and the l'agence is made in china...


----------



## gillysirl

Finally picked up my in-store items today. Waiting for jeans and more sweaters coming this weekend. 

This is what I'm keeping:
Reiss Ainsley Square Toe Loafers - these are soooo soft and fit my needs perfectly. A little long in the toe area but didn't want to size down due to elastic in the back. Very comfy.
Coach Pebbled Leather Crossbody bag in orange - this is the smaller wallet-on-a-chain style - LOVE the color and the size is perfect for slipping into a work tote or travel bag.
Free People Brookside sweater - got this from a recommendation on this site- it's perfectly oversized and slouchy. CYA at 5'7". May get another color.
Paul Green Newport Sneakers - got my normal size but they are too big - going to exchange and if they work, definitely a keeper, super soft leather again and just the right amount of sole/width
Open Edit Rectangle hoop earrings - super light weight and a fun way to dress up jeans and a t-shirt. Gold looks pretty good, too - not brassy

Returning:
Ray-Ban 55mm sunglasses - I thought these were oversized version of the typical ray-ban, they are not and are kinda heavy
Lafayette 148 Jasper Cotton coat - I'm looking to replace a Cinzia Rocca cotton coat that I love and hoped this would be it but no, too much fabric around waist and then snug on hips, guess I'll keep looking


----------



## lovemyrescues

gillysirl said:


> Finally picked up my in-store items today. Waiting for jeans and more sweaters coming this weekend.
> 
> This is what I'm keeping:
> Reiss Ainsley Square Toe Loafers - these are soooo soft and fit my needs perfectly. A little long in the toe area but didn't want to size down due to elastic in the back. Very comfy.
> Coach Pebbled Leather Crossbody bag in orange - this is the smaller wallet-on-a-chain style - LOVE the color and the size is perfect for slipping into a work tote or travel bag.
> Free People Brookside sweater - got this from a recommendation on this site- it's perfectly oversized and slouchy. CYA at 5'7". May get another color.
> Paul Green Newport Sneakers - got my normal size but they are too big - going to exchange and if they work, definitely a keeper, super soft leather again and just the right amount of sole/width
> Open Edit Rectangle hoop earrings - super light weight and a fun way to dress up jeans and a t-shirt. Gold looks pretty good, too - not brassy
> 
> Returning:
> Ray-Ban 55mm sunglasses - I thought these were oversized version of the typical ray-ban, they are not and are kinda heavy
> Lafayette 148 Jasper Cotton coat - I'm looking to replace a Cinzia Rocca cotton coat that I love and hoped this would be it but no, too much fabric around waist and then snug on hips, guess I'll keep looking


Did you size down in the sweater?


----------



## jblady

Lily's Mom said:


> I didn't purchase this exact style but I did purchase the plaid fleece jacket by Pendleton https://www.nordstrom.com/s/alder-plaid-fleece-jacket/6882464?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=245
> I relied on the video that the stylist provided to assist me which was very helpful.  I can easily take a size 12 or 14 in outerwear depending on the brand.  I purchased my jacket in a large which is just enough for me to wear a light layer underneath.  The fabric is pretty solid - no give - but your style has an stretchy bottom band so it may give more.  I love my jacket!  I hope this help.


Thank you so much for your feedback.  I will watch the SA video for further information.


----------



## dr3amimxage

VSOP said:


> I was able to purchase the slip pillowcases in caramel. Bought them 7/10.  They shipped today.
> 
> The items from my 7/9 order haven’t shipped, lol.


I only see the slip pillow cases in ivory/white color. How were you able to see other colors? Thanks!


----------



## mgrant

Only one of my items has shipped so far, and it arrived today - the Rails Ellis Cotton Button-up in Pear. First of all, let me just say - the color is so much nicer in person. It's more of a dusty, muted sage color than it shows online. Sadly I'm going to return. I have a bunch of Rails Hunter shirts and love the fit of them, and I guess I kind of assumed the fit would be similar to those. But unfortunately it's just too generous of a cut. The back has way too much extra fabric and billows out in a weird way, and the cut across the shoulders makes me look like a linebacker  I got my usual XS but oh well..It's such a shame because the fabric was so soft too. womp womp.


----------



## Annisalelover

carolinemm said:


> I ordered the cropped L'agence blazer and it's going back to SF in an 8 and 10 tomorrow evening after work. The material was really thin, and it wasn't as flattering as I hoped. ALSO, the hook and eye closure in the front, I had to literally pry the hook out of the eye to open the dang thing. And this happened on BOTH jackets. I thought it would be super chic with the black on black, but the buttons disappeared, and I don't see myself making it look great casually. I hate to say it but I can find something similar from ZARA, and the l'agence is made in china...


Thanks for the information.  I had been stalking this item.  I think I will let it go!


----------



## chloethelovely

Well, my concerns about lone star overnight are founded in reality. I had two orders placed on the Icon presale day that were shipped LSO.  Both had tracking numbers assigned on the same day.  Nordstrom reports that they tendered the packages to the carrier on Wednesday.  However, the ironically named Lone Star "Overnight" does not have any tracking information available.  Today, I call Nordstrom.  There's nothing they can do, because the "promise date" has not yet passed.  This evening, I receive a large box delivered LSO.  I open it.  It's not my stuff.  A robe and two boxes of candles.  The tracking number is neither of the two I have been following.  Nordstrom customer service couldn't figure it out, and just told me to wait until the mystical "promise date" had passed.


----------



## VSOP

dr3amimxage said:


> I only see the slip pillow cases in ivory/white color. How were you able to see other colors? Thanks!



I saw it during the preview when we could build our list. It was one of those funky items that showed sold out even before sale started. I saw a pop-back (?) when stalking the site because I’m looking for something else, lol. I was able to snag it.


----------



## noellesmommy

lovemyrescues said:


> Did you size down in the sweater?


I can help on the FP sweater. I'm a size 6, 5'0" tall and bought this same sweater last year (not during NAS) in pink, aqua/light turquoise, and black, all in size S. The pink and aqua ones were the perfect kind of slouchy and oversized and became my favorite sweaters of last year. The black one, though, seemed to run at least a size larger than the colors did and looked awful on me, so I returned it. Fast forward to this year -- I've lost a few pounds and though still a size 6, I wondered if maybe I should go for the XS, so I ordered it in the grey color. At my current size (I'm ordinarily a 4 and still trying to shed some Covid pounds so I can fit back into my clothes, lol), I prefer the fit of the size S. The XS is noticeably quite a bit shorter than the S, and though it's still oversized, it's not oversized in that slouchy, Jenni Kayne/FP sort of way that gives it the "cool girl" vibe. It's enough shorter in the XS that I would say if you're not 5'3 or under, it might not fully cover your rear end...whereas in S, it easily covers mine and is the perfect "wear with leggings" length if you prefer to keep your rear covered.

HTH!


----------



## Steph0506

dr3amimxage said:


> I only see the slip pillow cases in ivory/white color. How were you able to see other colors? Thanks!


There was one set in the caramel color but everything else was only white. I was disappointed as I was going to buy one this year but I don’t want white.


----------



## lovemyrescues

noellesmommy said:


> I can help on the FP sweater. I'm a size 6, 5'0" tall and bought this same sweater last year (not during NAS) in pink, aqua/light turquoise, and black, all in size S. The pink and aqua ones were the perfect kind of slouchy and oversized and became my favorite sweaters of last year. The black one, though, seemed to run at least a size larger than the colors did and looked awful on me, so I returned it. Fast forward to this year -- I've lost a few pounds and though still a size 6, I wondered if maybe I should go for the XS, so I ordered it in the grey color. At my current size (I'm ordinarily a 4 and still trying to shed some Covid pounds so I can fit back into my clothes, lol), I prefer the fit of the size S. The XS is noticeably quite a bit shorter than the S, and though it's still oversized, it's not oversized in that slouchy, Jenni Kayne/FP sort of way that gives it the "cool girl" vibe. It's enough shorter in the XS that I would say if you're not 5'3 or under, it might not fully cover your rear end...whereas in S, it easily covers mine and is the perfect "wear with leggings" length if you prefer to keep your rear covered.
> 
> HTH!


Thanks.  I am a solid medium and the Henley looked better in a small. I am too tall for the XS.  

I really don’t need another sweater but if they have one to try on in the store tomorrow I’ll see how it looks. I just should’ve tried it on last Wednesday but I was so burnt out trying on all the clothes.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Ya,sorry. But it did go in and out of stock for a while. It sat in my cart for maybe 3 months before I bought it. 



waddleod said:


> No longer available I’m guessing?  I don’t see it on the site.


----------



## rutabaga

carolinemm said:


> I ordered the cropped L'agence blazer and it's going back to SF in an 8 and 10 tomorrow evening after work. The material was really thin, and it wasn't as flattering as I hoped. ALSO, the hook and eye closure in the front, I had to literally pry the hook out of the eye to open the dang thing. And this happened on BOTH jackets. I thought it would be super chic with the black on black, but the buttons disappeared, and I don't see myself making it look great casually. I hate to say it but I can find something similar from ZARA, and the l'agence is made in china...



I love the L’agence blazers I bought before they got super popular, but they’re definitely not $5-600 blazers. I agree with you that Zara has comparable styles/quality for way less.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got a few items today. The items I got today were all shipped from stores and not the distribution center. The madewell central draped shirt is a pass for me I grabbed both the large and extra large because it runs large. The large fit but the arms were to tight the extra large was too frumpy. I also got this one state blouse which is a keep for me. I got it in the real and purple, still waiting on the purple to be delivered. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/1state-pleated-bib-top/6882419


----------



## nikki626

nikki626 said:


> My first three things arrived today and only one worked.
> 
> I got this sweater and it is great, it fits well!
> These boots didn't work at all, they were a full size too small, I had to check the box to make sure that I got the correct size
> This sweater was too small, I have long arms and the sleeves were not great



My next two boxes arrived today.
The Mother jeans.. almost certain they are a keeper.  Great fit and I like the wash. Got my normal 28 size. Although now I can't unsee the "M" on the butt
This Zella Jacket was a winner for me.  Fit very well.  Different textures for interest.  It is lightweight, however, I think that you could put a heavier weighted sweater under it.  Got my normal size medium
I got these Zella Leggings in black and the navy denim and shirts to match (I guess the shirts are sold out) and they are both keepers. Got my normal size in zella legging, small and in the shirts a medium.

Returns
This Club Monaco dress was so cute on the website and on the group member who tried it on but really did nothing for me.  It fit in some places but hugged to much in others, so it goes back


----------



## gillysirl

lovemyrescues said:


> Did you size down in the sweater?


Yes - I got a small, usually am a medium. Still very oversized/slouchy. Thinking about xs if I get another color.


----------



## mpls_doodle

My Reiss dress arrived today!! Thoughts? I’m torn on it. My husband says it looks like something from the 1800s 


Also got the All Saints leather brim hat today which I think is a miss. Feels kinda cheap and the hat has no structure to it. The non leather part is almost like a velvet. It was for my hubby and a hard pass for him. It sold out super fast too!


----------



## Tagner

I placed an order Friday at midnight. Got 1 pkg today and have 2 more coming tomorrow all ordered 2 day shipping (weekends don’t count). All FedEx.  And 1 item didn’t qualify for 2nd day is coming by ONTRAC.  They are the worst.  When they deliver it says ‘out for delivery’ for days.  They left a Chewy delivery in my driveway, halfway between my garage door and the street.  If the garage door had not been open when I went to my car I wouldn’t have seen it and could have driven over it.  I notified Chewy and they don’t sent ONTRAC deliveries to me anymore.  They sent ups or fedex now.  They are the best.


----------



## katz_creative

Did anyone order or try on this AllSaints sweater? It's pricey but it looks a little more finished than the FP version. I'm wondering if it's worth it


----------



## buggiewomma

Tagner said:


> I placed an order Friday at midnight. Got 1 pkg today and have 2 more coming tomorrow all ordered 2 day shipping (weekends don’t count). All FedEx.  And 1 item didn’t qualify for 2nd day is coming by ONTRAC.  They are the worst.  When they deliver it says ‘out for delivery’ for days.  They left a Chewy delivery in my driveway, halfway between my garage door and the street.  If the garage door had not been open when I went to my car I wouldn’t have seen it and could have driven over it.  I notified Chewy and they don’t sent ONTRAC deliveries to me anymore.  They sent ups or fedex now.  They are the best.


I’m so confused by how much Ontrac varies. It must be regional, because they always deliver to me in one day. Always. One day! Standard free shipping! Whether coming from within CA or NV, it’s always so fast. And they deliver in first half of day (within a couple hours of “out for delivery”) rather than afternoon and it’s always neatly by my door out of sight from street. I am pumped when things ship Ontrac. And I hear about how awful they are from others…. I don’t get how it can be so different - so mystifying!

UPS and FedEx take sooooooooo long when coming from east coast. Over a week! I mean even USPS is only a couple days… I always picture the long-haul UPS/FedEx guys in their trucks cruising through the country at a leisurely pace listening to some sweet jams and stopping to see Mount Rushmore and the corn palace. I know it’s environmentally friendly to drive and not fly, but sheesh!


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> I’m so confused by how much Ontrac varies. It must be regional, because they always deliver to me in one day. Always. One day! Standard free shipping! Whether coming from within CA or NV, it’s always so fast. And they deliver in first half of day (within a couple hours of “out for delivery”) rather than afternoon and it’s always neatly by my door out of sight from street. I am pumped when things ship Ontrac. And I hear about how awful they are from others…. I don’t get how it can be so different - so mystifying!
> 
> UPS and FedEx take sooooooooo long when coming from east coast. Over a week! I mean even USPS is only a couple days… I always picture the long-haul UPS/FedEx guys in their trucks cruising through the country at a leisurely pace listening to some sweet jams and stopping to see Mount Rushmore and the corn palace. I know it’s environmentally friendly to drive and not fly, but sheesh!


I honestly think it’s by county. When I was living in Oakland I always had issues with them (to be fair I lived on a long windy road in the hills) but now that I’ve moved one county over I usually get it quick although it’s usually at 8:30 at night but it’s always come so far as promised. I hope it continues that way.


----------



## Michelle1x

LadyMartin said:


> Heads up for those of you with later dated instore pick ups: I ordered on 7/7 and part of my order was ready on 7/8 and I picked it up that day.  The final part of that order was just ready today 7/11 and the email said I only have 3 days to pick it up.  So I guess the shoes that are arriving next week will have ZERO day to collect since that partial was also picked up on 7/8.  Luckily I drive past the GSP store on my way home from work.


There is a link on your pick up order where you can request some additional days, I think it says "need more time"


----------



## Lily's Mom

anyone who is a Zadig and Voltaire fan - I think this sweatshirt is new - out of my league but if you liked the love blazer this is the sweatshirt.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/clipper...adcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women&color=001


----------



## JoesGirl

Lily's Mom said:


> anyone who is a Zadig and Voltaire fan - I think this sweatshirt is new - out of my league but if you liked the love blazer this is the sweatshirt.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/clipper-love-embellished-cotton-hoodie/7001290?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women&color=001


Oh my goodness.  I love it. But I ordered the blazer.  It should arrive tomorrow.   I have no idea how sizing is for this brand.


----------



## pixiejenna

mpls_doodle said:


> My Reiss dress arrived today!! Thoughts? I’m torn on it. My husband says it looks like something from the 1800s
> View attachment 5445663
> 
> Also got the All Saints leather brim hat today which I think is a miss. Feels kinda cheap and the hat has no structure to it. The non leather part is almost like a velvet. It was for my hubby and a hard pass for him. It sold out super fast too!



If you’re torn on it, I’d say it’s a pass. IMO the color is great on you. The fit looks a bit off with the sleeves it looks like the armpit part of the sleeves goes all the way to your elbow, that would bug me.


----------



## tslsusi

katz_creative said:


> Did anyone order or try on this AllSaints sweater? It's pricey but it looks a little more finished than the FP version. I'm wondering if it's worth it
> View attachment 5445672


I bought it before the sale but returned it. It wasn’t as nicely made as expected and was quite itchy


----------



## carolinemm

If anyone was interested in the nordstrom cashmere and wool waterfall coat, last year's version is at the rack - https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/nor...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=031


----------



## StacyLynn624

I just checked my wish list and the On green/yellow shoes I wanted only had 1 left in my size, so I ordered it. Fingers crossed it actually ships!

I wore my new Zella running shorts and mesh tank today and they were super comfortable.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> I honestly think it’s by county. When I was living in Oakland I always had issues with them (to be fair I lived on a long windy road in the hills) but now that I’ve moved one county over I usually get it quick although it’s usually at 8:30 at night but it’s always come so far as promised. I hope it continues that way.


That’s interesting. I bet you’re right. Thanks!


----------



## buggiewomma

Lily's Mom said:


> anyone who is a Zadig and Voltaire fan - I think this sweatshirt is new - out of my league but if you liked the love blazer this is the sweatshirt.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/clipper-love-embellished-cotton-hoodie/7001290?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women&color=001


That’s cute! I ordered the black one with the grey stars on the shoulder and side hem but that was my one cancelled thing.


----------



## VSOP

Lily's Mom said:


> anyone who is a Zadig and Voltaire fan - I think this sweatshirt is new - out of my league but if you liked the love blazer this is the sweatshirt.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/clipper...adcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women&color=001



Cute!


----------



## Fashion is Art

JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness.  I love it. But I ordered the blazer.  It should arrive tomorrow.   I have no idea how sizing is for this brand.


I always find Zadig and Voltaire true to size.


----------



## VSOP

My Allsaints traveling ruana cancelled. Did anyone get it? Is it worth stalking?


----------



## Zosochick

Has anyone got the Free People clog? How does it compare to the Paige? I ordered the Paige version and love it, but wondering if the Free People could be a more affordable dupe (and then I could get tan and black for less than it costs for one)


----------



## Zosochick

chloethelovely said:


> They came!!!!
> 
> Ok, my first try on was the AllSaints Tiana Tamora Sweater and Dress. The dress is a little snug in the bust, but I think I would be swimming in a size up. Boyfriend has already weighed in that he loves the dress. Now, Boyfriend hasn't disliked anything so far. He may not be a reliable advisor! I will wait to make all decisions when the entirety of my order arrives. But would love your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5444657
> View attachment 5444659
> 
> View attachment 5444662


This dress is my fav thing I bought from the sale! Love the dress for date night and with the sweater for work and when it’s colder. Love it!


----------



## sabrunka

Each morning I wake up hoping for emails that my orders have been shipped, sadly none shipped overnight lol.  I guess on the bright side nothing was cancelled either.


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> Each morning I wake up hoping for emails that my orders have been shipped, sadly none shipped overnight lol.  I guess on the bright side nothing was cancelled either.


Lol each morning I check the app for popbacks. I get up at 5am so it’s early for PST and *kinda* early for EST.

I did see the Reiss coat popback in my size last night so I ordered it! Fingers crossed that it ships. The EF coat shipped in less than 24 hours so I’m impressed! I didn’t select expedited for either order.


----------



## Mary in MD

Overnight, my order from 7/9 at midnight has shipped, including 2 items that have since sold out. I had intended to select expedited shipping but I forgot, so this is good news.


----------



## carolswin

sabrunka said:


> Each morning I wake up hoping for emails that my orders have been shipped, sadly none shipped overnight lol.  I guess on the bright side nothing was cancelled either.


Me too!


----------



## Susies7

I have been meaning to update but I have technology issues so pictures are difficult.  I do believe expedited shipping helps your item get in the box, but their shipping varies greatly among carriers as we have discussed.  I overnighted my first order Tuesday night at 9Pm here in California & everything got bagged & shipped much faster, just On trac is still left to deliver from my first order.  My second & third orders I only remembered to ship one expedited but it also looks like they are in process to or shipped.
I had missing items from both of my larger orders that have been delivered.  First a dress that I saw in person & didn’t want, instead they included a pair of underwear.  The other box was missing sunscreen x2 & they took care of that also, but crazy again!


----------



## Vlad

Some interesting data from our friends at Nordstrom. The top-selling items thus far during this year's NAS are:


Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra
Caslon Short Sleeve Soft V-Neck Tee (appears OOS)
Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
Ugg Cozy Slipper
Natori Rose Dream Custom Coverage Underwire Bra


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Vlad said:


> Some interesting data from our friends at Nordstrom. The top-selling items thus far during this year's NAS are:
> 
> 
> Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra
> Caslon Short Sleeve Soft V-Neck Tee
> Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
> Ugg Cozy Slipper
> Natori Rose Dream Custom Coverage Underwire Bra


I found the Wacoal Perfect Primer bra in the last couple of sales and I'm so sad it's not in this year's sale. Might have to try one of these.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vlad said:


> Some interesting data from our friends at Nordstrom. The top-selling items thus far during this year's NAS are:
> 
> 
> Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra
> Caslon Short Sleeve Soft V-Neck Tee (appears OOS)
> Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
> Ugg Cozy Slipper
> Natori Rose Dream Custom Coverage Underwire Bra


Does anyone else think it is funny that the top sellers are slippers and undergarments  ? I assumed it would be a particular bag or coat.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Does anyone else think it is funny that the top sellers are slippers and undergarments  ? I assumed it would be a particular bag or coat.



I think people want cozy affordable luxury these days.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lilmountaingirl said:


> I think people want cozy affordable luxury these days.


I agree- I still wonder what happened with the yoga pants and pajamas.  To me the Uggs make the most sense.  Many people still WFH and want something warm to wear.


----------



## Hobie

The Veronica Beard tweed jacket isn’t fully lined!


----------



## youngprof

I _think_ I know the answer to this question, but I'm not sure.
If I place an order, and only afterwards remember to make it my double points day, will the order I just placed be double points, or only orders I place afterwards?
Thanks for your help - this thread is always the best!


----------



## LittleStar88

Hobie said:


> The Veronica Beard tweed jacket isn’t fully lined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445927



That looks so weird (awful - looks unfinished)! Like they ran out of fabric for the lining and just sorta winged it


----------



## sabrunka

I went in store today to look around for returns- my store has certain racks with one-off pieces (mostly returns) which I really appreciate.  Nothing that I wanted, however I wanted to note that there was a return of the camel Reiss coat and it did feel thicker + sturdier than last years version which was very flimsy.  So that's a plus!


----------



## Wallwala

AntiqueShopper said:


> Does anyone else think it is funny that the top sellers are slippers and undergarments  ? I assumed it would be a particular bag or coat.



I think most people can afford to buy and wear multiples of all these.
Plus stock levels will much higher than say a Reiss coat.
So fits for "top sellers" even though maybe not the same as "most desired"

But i agree it's funny!!


----------



## Wallwala

Everything of my July 9th order has now shipped, except for a pair of Nike trainers and OluKai flip flops.  It looks like they are being shipped directly from the manufacturer.  Can't wait to see the Longchamp expandable and makeup bag in pink this year!


----------



## tearex

FYI, my Zadig & Voltaire skull blazers appear to ship from manufacturer. Just arrived on my doorstep, but still shows as "preparing to ship" on NS.

I did get a ship notification for my Vince band collar silk blouses last night and they look like they're coming from Vince directly as well (City of Industry, CA).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Wallwala said:


> I think most people can afford to buy and wear multiples of all these.
> Plus stock levels will much higher than say a Reiss coat.
> So fits for "top sellers" even though maybe not the same as "most desired"
> 
> But i agree it's funny!!


100% agree!

And glad I’m not the only one who thinks it is funny


----------



## Steph0506

The Rag and Bone black sneakers came in today. They are keepers. Managed to find the All Saints leather brimmed baseball hat in stock at 1:30 last night. I’m hoping it doesn’t get cancelled.


----------



## sabrunka

tearex said:


> FYI, my Zadig & Voltaire skull blazers appear to ship from manufacturer. Just arrived on my doorstep, but still shows as "preparing to ship" on NS.
> 
> I did get a ship notification for my Vince band collar silk blouses last night and they look like they're coming from Vince directly as well (City of Industry, CA).



Oh well thats good to hear! I wonder if thats the case for a lot of people then, maybe packages will just show up unexpectedly.  I dont see any incoming packages on my Fedex app, and for UPS I guess I never registered properly so I cant see any incoming packages until I verify my address with a pin they are sending via snail mail, so no sleuthing for me.


----------



## Naminé

This sucks, the Coach Cassies are all sold out. I don't have the card so this is unfair for people who have to wait till 15th. Hope they restock soon.


----------



## VSOP

Naminé said:


> This sucks, the Coach Cassies are all sold out. I don't have the card so this is unfair for people who have to wait till 15th. Hope they restock soon.




Go to the store if you can.  They may have some there.


----------



## Naminé

VSOP said:


> Go to the store if you can.  They may have some there.


Thank you, I will definitely stop by this Friday.


----------



## tearex

sabrunka said:


> Oh well thats good to hear! I wonder if thats the case for a lot of people then, maybe packages will just show up unexpectedly.  I dont see any incoming packages on my Fedex app, and for UPS I guess I never registered properly so I cant see any incoming packages until I verify my address with a pin they are sending via snail mail, so no sleuthing for me.



I have UPS My Choice or whatever and usually it's pretty good about alerting me at least 1-2 days out if something is arriving soon. Not this one though, I only got a UPS email once it was delivered haha. That said, I just depend on the emails and seldom actually log in to look at the calendar of upcoming deliveries.


----------



## tearex

gillysirl said:


> Finally picked up my in-store items today. Waiting for jeans and more sweaters coming this weekend.
> 
> This is what I'm keeping:
> Reiss Ainsley Square Toe Loafers - these are soooo soft and fit my needs perfectly. A little long in the toe area but didn't want to size down due to elastic in the back. Very comfy.
> Coach Pebbled Leather Crossbody bag in orange - this is the smaller wallet-on-a-chain style - LOVE the color and the size is perfect for slipping into a work tote or travel bag.
> Free People Brookside sweater - got this from a recommendation on this site- it's perfectly oversized and slouchy. CYA at 5'7". May get another color.
> Paul Green Newport Sneakers - got my normal size but they are too big - going to exchange and if they work, definitely a keeper, super soft leather again and just the right amount of sole/width
> Open Edit Rectangle hoop earrings - super light weight and a fun way to dress up jeans and a t-shirt. Gold looks pretty good, too - not brassy
> 
> Returning:
> Ray-Ban 55mm sunglasses - I thought these were oversized version of the typical ray-ban, they are not and are kinda heavy
> Lafayette 148 Jasper Cotton coat - I'm looking to replace a Cinzia Rocca cotton coat that I love and hoped this would be it but no, too much fabric around waist and then snug on hips, guess I'll keep looking



Sad to hear about the Jasper coat, hoping it works out for me. The small arrived today, but I want to wait to the XS arrives so I don't have to take the small out of the packaging if I don't have to.



mpls_doodle said:


> My Reiss dress arrived today!! Thoughts? I’m torn on it. My husband says it looks like something from the 1800s
> View attachment 5445663
> 
> Also got the All Saints leather brim hat today which I think is a miss. Feels kinda cheap and the hat has no structure to it. The non leather part is almost like a velvet. It was for my hubby and a hard pass for him. It sold out super fast too!



What if you try tying the belt like the pics on the website? I usually do that on any dresses that have a waist tie since using a bow can be a bit voluminous. 



JoesGirl said:


> Oh my goodness.  I love it. But I ordered the blazer.  It should arrive tomorrow.   I have no idea how sizing is for this brand.



Just tried on my blazer as I'm new to the brand too. It fits TTS on me.


----------



## Lily's Mom

youngprof said:


> I _think_ I know the answer to this question, but I'm not sure.
> If I place an order, and only afterwards remember to make it my double points day, will the order I just placed be double points, or only orders I place afterwards?
> Thanks for your help - this thread is always the best!


I think this was discussed earlier in the thread.  Pretty sure it's for that whole day - meaning I don't think they discern a time of day - just the day.  Could always do an online chat or call Nordstrom.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Got my first two packages from Friday night. The first package was Bombas socks, nothing really to get excited about. The second package was the big one:
1 pair of Wit & Wisdom jeans with slit hem,
1 bottle of Nordstrom fabric wash in seal salt(why do they ALWAYS leak???),
Murdock London black tea 3in1 wash(for the man of the house),
1 pair Ugg shearling slippers in navy,
1 Halogen funel neck top in black,
1 T&B drop shoulder vneck sweater in red syrah(this color is soo rich and yummy looking),
1 pair Zella mini flair leggings w/pockets,
1 Zella relaxed long sleeve tshirt in purple nebula(the one with thumbholes, and its a very nice purple), and finally what I was really excited for...
1 pair of Bony Levy hammered 14k hoop earrings(these are soo effing cute!!!). No modeling pics, its over 100 degrees here with heat indexes in the 110s.
Oh yeah last package just arrived with my ON Cloud running shoes.


----------



## tearex

More fit notes and what's going back. For reference, size 6, 5'3" 150 lbs, 34G (4D) or 34F UK standardized currently.

*AllSaints Caden Jacket* - I really like this! I found this to be TTS, whereas I had to size up on the Balfern (black, 8 US). I got both the 6 and 8 US, but only tried on the 6. The quilted shoulders and smaller hardware is more my speed. The 6 zips up snugly allowing a thin layer underneath with a slight pulling at elbows and when bringing shoulders forward. I anticipate the jacket to stretch slightly with wear. This is an almost certain keep for me. Will be returning the 8 US later this week.

*Vince Essential Pima Cotton Long Sleeve (Juniper) *- Fits like other Vince essential pima cotton tees if you're familiar with them, meaning they run a size small and use a thinner fabric. I upsized to medium. The color is great though the fabric is slightly see-thru on a more tailored fit. The fabric is similar and perhaps just slightly thinner compared to my other non-sale Vince pima cotton tees.

*Zadig & Voltaire Viva Skull Wool Blazer* - I really love this! I ordered the 6 and 8 US as well, tried on the 6 first and found it TTS for a tailored look. I can't button the blazer flat with how low the button sits on my shorter torso with my chest and rear. However, I realized I would never button this blazer anyways and makes me regret not getting the XS in the Zella blazer either (now hunting). It seems well made and the SO really likes it, though he thinks it could do without the "bejazzled skull" on the back. Tbh, I wasn't sure on the skull initially (and the LOVE is really not my style) but it's a fun shake up to my closet so this should be a keep for me. I'll also be returning the 8 US later this week.

Regarding bras - As I recently lost a lot of weight, I needed new bras and was waiting to stock up this sale. Unfortunately, the previous styles I used to rely on like Natori's Bliss Perfection no longer seemed to work on me. In multiple styles (I pretty much tried on every sale style available to me in store), the band would fit but the cup would not - either too small or sizing up led to spillage at the sides but major gapping at the top. I finally sat down to figure out my size using the ABTF method and am relatively certain I'm "shallow" breasted which is really hard to find bras for when you need larger cups. The two styles that worked really well so far have been the *Wacoal Softly Styled* and *Chantelle Norah*, with the Wacoal fitting the best, so hopefully that helps anyone that is shallow and needs larger cups.

More Returns:

*Max Mara Edile Pleated Jersey Dress *- I was correct to downsize to a Small for myself. The pleating and structure of the dress is nice, but it really needs the included belt to tie it all together, else it's a bit of shapeless sack. SO and I both liked it, but didn't love it and so it went back.

*Reiss Harriet Belted Long Sleeve Chiffon Jacquard Minidress* - The lace is so pretty but as suspected, the style didn't work on me. I snagged an 8 US and found it large on me, so this should be TTS. This dress probably works best if you have some more height than I to balance out the volume. Will also be going back later this week.


----------



## sabrunka

I got notification that the grey allsaints balfern jacket came back in stock so i promptly ordered one (again). Fingers crossed for round 2


----------



## chloethelovely

buggiewomma said:


> That’s cute! I ordered the black one with the grey stars on the shoulder and side hem but that was my one cancelled thing.


I had 3 orders of Zadig & Voltare, 2 of which were placed 7/6. I’ve had no tracking information until today. 2/3 are being delivered today.


----------



## chloethelovely

tearex said:


> FYI, my Zadig & Voltaire skull blazers appear to ship from manufacturer. Just arrived on my doorstep, but still shows as "preparing to ship" on NS.
> 
> I did get a ship notification for my Vince band collar silk blouses last night and they look like they're coming from Vince directly as well (City of Industry, CA).


I think this is true. My Z&V pieces said preparing to ship until today. Now they’re out for delivery.


----------



## bag_girl1234

I was bored and looking through old NAS threads - I think the first one was from 2006! That was the first-year they did a pre-sale for cardholders who spent more than $2,000/year. 

I remember a few years ago someone figured out that if you typed in an item number you could find "hidden" NAS items. I'm so glad we can make wishlists in advance now.


----------



## JoesGirl

I just received the Love Zag & V blazer.  {heavy sigh} I really wanted it to work.  I feel like it was the piece I was excited for the most.  However it’s way too long.  It goes to mid thigh for me.  And even if I had it altered the pockets would lay too close to the bottom of the jacket.  Oh well.  
I also received the Sam Edelman trench coat.  Nope. It’s going back.  
Lastly  received the Spanx Flare.  Think I like them better then the Zella.  Might return the Zella’s.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Forgive me if someone has posted this, y'all added like 100 pages while I was on vacation....  What about the crazy long tags in the Hanky Panky original rise thongs?  WTH?  or is it just me?  I got my annual replenishment of nudes and a couple fun colors but OMG the tags are so long - i had to cut them all out.


----------



## Kapster

If anyone likes the Topshop knit blazer, I would recommend going down 2 sizes. I actually went down 3 sizes(!!!) from what I thought I'd need based on how I wanted the shoulder seams to hit. It's very cute! Unstructured and perfect for layering. 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/womens-knit-blazer/7028202
		


The matching pants run VERY slim in the thigh and I just didn't love how they looked on me. Also a bit too short, but I'm 5'11" so that's to be expected  


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/topshop-jersey-trousers/7028206


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

chloethelovely said:


> Well, my concerns about lone star overnight are founded in reality. I had two orders placed on the Icon presale day that were shipped LSO.  Both had tracking numbers assigned on the same day.  Nordstrom reports that they tendered the packages to the carrier on Wednesday.  However, the ironically named Lone Star "Overnight" does not have any tracking information available.  Today, I call Nordstrom.  There's nothing they can do, because the "promise date" has not yet passed.  This evening, I receive a large box delivered LSO.  I open it.  It's not my stuff.  A robe and two boxes of candles.  The tracking number is neither of the two I have been following.  Nordstrom customer service couldn't figure it out, and just told me to wait until the mystical "promise date" had passed.



I hate LSO.  They are the worst of all the shippers - wish there was a way to exclude them from my Nordstrom purchases.  I got a HUGE box from Nordstrom with everything my husband and I ordered (except two things that are coming FedEx).


----------



## KathrynS

bag_girl1234 said:


> I was bored and looking through old NAS threads - I think the first one was from 2006! That was the first-year they did a pre-sale for cardholders who spent more than $2,000/year.
> 
> I remember a few years ago someone figured out that if you typed in an item number you could find "hidden" NAS items. I'm so glad we can make wishlists in advance now.


Same but they need to let you add sold out things to wish list!


----------



## tslsusi

How is the Zella brand? Do they pill easily or not last? I’m confused by online reviews. 
got my first cancellation last night for an all saints tee


----------



## chloethelovely

JoesGirl said:


> I just received the Love Zag & V blazer.  {heavy sigh} I really wanted it to work.  I feel like it was the piece I was excited for the most.  However it’s way too long.  It goes to mid thigh for me.  And even if I had it altered the pockets would lay too close to the bottom of the jacket.  Oh well.


Mine is coming later today. I hope I have better luck!  How tall are you?


----------



## chloethelovely

tslsusi said:


> How is the Zella brand? Do they pill easily or not last? I’m confused by online reviews.
> got my first cancellation last night for an all saints tee


I really like Zella pieces, and find them to be good quality for the price point. I tend to replace my leggings every year. Last years leggings are still in service, but are a little faded. I tend to wash them once a week, though, so that seems normal.
I also like the Zella fitted jackets and the oversized sweater thing that’s on Anni this year and last. Also decent quality. 
Some of their workout shirts are just ok and don’t seem as well made.
Sorry about your cancellation.


----------



## JoesGirl

chloethelovely said:


> Mine is coming later today. I hope I have better luck!  How tall are you?



I‘m 5”3 And short waisted. Hope you have better luck then I did.


----------



## tearex

tslsusi said:


> How is the Zella brand? Do they pill easily or not last? I’m confused by online reviews.
> got my first cancellation last night for an all saints tee



The leggings are the star of the Zella brand IMO. Either the "Live In" or "Studio Lite" is what I get - I personally like the Studio Lite material more (a little smoother, less jersey like). I used to be a huge fan of Lululemon, but when they had their "see-through" controversy almost a decade ago, someone recommended Zella as a better quality legging at a lower price. I think it was a tPF NSale anniversary thread too! I haven't looked back since.

My leggings tend to last me awhile (including the ones from almost a decade ago that I've since passed on to family), but that's because I wear shorts more than leggings unless it's cold out. I've only purchased additional pairs as a backup or because of size change. I personally prefer the 7/8 lengths, because they hit right at the ankle as a shorter person. The regular length ones bunch up for me. I've not had pilling issues on my leggings.

I like Zella joggers too, though they can be hit or miss depending on the cut. I like a much lighter, parachute-y materials over the thicker jersey knit ones though which is why I don't buy the Live In Joggers.

The tops can be hit or miss. I just picked up two tees I've been getting a lot of wear out of (Pursuit top, not NSale). I got one earlier this year and loved it, lost weight, and just rebought it in the smaller size and in an additional color. The Zella Nsale tops this year seem to run a little big.


----------



## chloethelovely

JoesGirl said:


> I‘m 5”3 And short waisted. Hope you have better luck then I did.


Thank you!


----------



## nikki626

nikki626 said:


> My next two boxes arrived today.
> The Mother jeans.. almost certain they are a keeper.  Great fit and I like the wash. Got my normal 28 size. Although now I can't unsee the "M" on the butt
> This Zella Jacket was a winner for me.  Fit very well.  Different textures for interest.  It is lightweight, however, I think that you could put a heavier weighted sweater under it.  Got my normal size medium
> I got these Zella Leggings in black and the navy denim and shirts to match (I guess the shirts are sold out) and they are both keepers. Got my normal size in zella legging, small and in the shirts a medium.
> 
> Returns
> This Club Monaco dress was so cute on the website and on the group member who tried it on but really did nothing for me.  It fit in some places but hugged to much in others, so it goes back




So a few more things came today,
Another Zella Jacket.I'm keeping both.  They look totally different so I think this is fine
Bombas...totally a keeper

Returns
Open Edit Lounge set.  I LOOK AWFUL in this, even if Im just wearing it for chilling, it doesn't work.
Shirt Jacket from T&B.. color looked different in real life and I was blah on it. Fit true to size though
Wacoal bra, didn't feel supportive at all.  Generally, I do well with Wacoal but this was a miss
Hudson jeans.. they fit however I realized they were the exact same color as a pair of Paige jeans I already have 

I have a few things that are still floating out there based on shipping from vendars. I don't know if I got anything that I'm super excited about yet...


----------



## paula3boys

Vlad said:


> Some interesting data from our friends at Nordstrom. The top-selling items thus far during this year's NAS are:
> 
> 
> Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra
> Caslon Short Sleeve Soft V-Neck Tee (appears OOS)
> Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
> Ugg Cozy Slipper
> Natori Rose Dream Custom Coverage Underwire Bra


The Caslon shirt is here 


youngprof said:


> I _think_ I know the answer to this question, but I'm not sure.
> If I place an order, and only afterwards remember to make it my double points day, will the order I just placed be double points, or only orders I place afterwards?
> Thanks for your help - this thread is always the best!


Even if you forgot to make it your double points day for purchases today (for example), you could call tomorrow and ask that they make 7/12 your double point day and all purchases that day through midnight will get the double points.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

My returns (so far),

Steve Madden Holley Boots. The synthetic upper looks and feels very cheap and the elastic backing feels like plastic. They run short and wide. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/holley-chelsea-boot-women/6871976?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes&color=001

Dolce Vita Pama Sandal. The knot on the strap over the toes digs into my toes and made a red mark in the shape of the knot! I'm a medium width and they run true to size.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/dolce-vita-pama-sandal-women/6882737?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=250
		


Avec Les Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket. Runs very large and I returned the small for an extra small. It is also very distressed and the white smudges and discoloration on it were not from packaging but are permanent distressing on the jacket. On the fence about this one. (Not sure I'm edgy enough to pull this off LOL)


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FClothing&color=004


----------



## tslsusi

tearex said:


> The leggings are the star of the Zella brand IMO. Either the "Live In" or "Studio Lite" is what I get - I personally like the Studio Lite material more (a little smoother, less jersey like). I used to be a huge fan of Lululemon, but when they had their "see-through" controversy almost a decade ago, someone recommended Zella as a better quality legging at a lower price. I think it was a tPF NSale anniversary thread too! I haven't looked back since.
> 
> My leggings tend to last me awhile (including the ones from almost a decade ago that I've since passed on to family), but that's because I wear shorts more than leggings unless it's cold out. I've only purchased additional pairs as a backup or because of size change. I personally prefer the 7/8 lengths, because they hit right at the ankle as a shorter person. The regular length ones bunch up for me. I've not had pilling issues on my leggings.
> 
> I like Zella joggers too, though they can be hit or miss depending on the cut. I like a much lighter, parachute-y materials over the thicker jersey knit ones though which is why I don't buy the Live In Joggers.
> 
> The tops can be hit or miss. I just picked up two tees I've been getting a lot of wear out of (Pursuit top, not NSale). I got one earlier this year and loved it, lost weight, and just rebought it in the smaller size and in an additional color. The Zella Nsale tops this year seem to run a little big.


Thank you! I like more of a parachute material. The SA recommended their pocket legging and the high low sweatshirt


----------



## tslsusi

chloethelovely said:


> I really like Zella pieces, and find them to be good quality for the price point. I tend to replace my leggings every year. Last years leggings are still in service, but are a little faded. I tend to wash them once a week, though, so that seems normal.
> I also like the Zella fitted jackets and the oversized sweater thing that’s on Anni this year and last. Also decent quality.
> Some of their workout shirts are just ok and don’t seem as well made.
> Sorry about your cancellation.


Thank you Chloe! Is there a type of legging you recommend?


----------



## piosavsfan

SoCalGal2016 said:


> My returns (so far),
> 
> Steve Madden Holley Boots. The synthetic upper looks and feels very cheap and the elastic backing feels like plastic. They run short and wide. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/holley-chelsea-boot-women/6871976?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Shoes&color=001
> 
> Dolce Vita Pama Sandal. The knot on the strap over the toes digs into my toes and made a red mark in the shape of the knot! I'm a medium width and they run true to size.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/dolce-vita-pama-sandal-women/6882737?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FShoes&color=250
> 
> 
> 
> Avec Les Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket. Runs very large and I returned the small for an extra small. It is also very distressed and the white smudges and discoloration on it were not from packaging but are permanent distressing on the jacket. On the fence about this one. (Not sure I'm edgy enough to pull this off LOL)
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FClothing&color=004


Did you take any real life pics of the leather jacket? I'm stalking returns for that one but I'm not sure it's for me based on your description.


----------



## pixiejenna

Vlad said:


> Some interesting data from our friends at Nordstrom. The top-selling items thus far during this year's NAS are:
> 
> 
> Natori Bliss Perfection Underwire Contour Bra
> Caslon Short Sleeve Soft V-Neck Tee (appears OOS)
> Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs
> Ugg Cozy Slipper
> Natori Rose Dream Custom Coverage Underwire Bra



‘That’s interesting about the Ugg slippers I tried them in the past and felt they were very uncomfortable because the tag is right underneath your heel.




Hobie said:


> The Veronica Beard tweed jacket isn’t fully lined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445927



Wow that’s really disappointing especially at that price point.


----------



## englishprof

Good afternoon!
The Monica Vinader earrings arrived, and I like them. (They're currently sold out, but they keep popping back in.) Please excuse my photos, as I'm not a gifted selfie-taker  . I need to try on the Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants, which also arrived today, but like someone said earlier today on this thread, it's 111 here right now, so maybe later ?!?! Wishing you all a good/cool day & evening!


----------



## pixiejenna

Another group of clothing shipped today. I have one clothing item left, a Fanny pack, and all of my beauty to ship. I think it’s odd that none of my beauty has shipped yet.


----------



## VSOP

pixiejenna said:


> Another group of clothing shipped today. I have one clothing item left, a Fanny pack, and all of my beauty to ship. I think it’s odd that none of my beauty has shipped yet.




My beauty and GWP hasn’t shipped either.


----------



## LavenderIce

Has anyone done a store pick up at the rack? I was looking over beauty items on my wishlist that are available for pick up at the rack and was wondering what the experience was in comparison to the actual Nordies. TIA


----------



## baghabitz34

buggiewomma said:


> Mine shipped from store.


Mine too


----------



## baghabitz34

LadyMartin said:


> Heads up for those of you with later dated instore pick ups: I ordered on 7/7 and part of my order was ready on 7/8 and I picked it up that day.  The final part of that order was just ready today 7/11 and the email said I only have 3 days to pick it up.  So I guess the shoes that are arriving next week will have ZERO day to collect since that partial was also picked up on 7/8.  Luckily I drive past the GSP store on my way home from work.


What??? Last year I had 7 days to pick up in-store orders.


----------



## paula3boys

I noticed that the Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw went up $5 from last year's anniversary price. Also the BP Boyfriend Plaid Button up shirt went up $5. Not a huge number overall, but when these items are in the $25-35 range, it is a decent % increase. Not sure if increases were previously mentioned since I haven't read all 125 pages


----------



## lovemyrescues

Well I went back into the store today. I realized yesterday that the Mother jeans I had bought on icon day were not rung up at the sale price.

So because I needed to go back to the store I decided to bring back a couple of items I got before the anniversary sale. 

When I got the price adjustment for my jeans I had decided to get the AllSaints Kita leather black bag. I’ve been looking at it before the sale and was tempted to get it during my first round of purchases. It is perfect!
Kita Leather Shoulder/Crossbody Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/4439814

Since I have a lot of double points day I decided to have another one today so I could still get credit for the jeans and the bag. 

I also went ahead and decided to order this as well since it is not in the store but heard it is cute in person. Cuddled Up Tweed Snap-Up Shacket from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6797112

Also I scored at J.Crew which was in the same mall. They’re having 70% off of their sale items if you buy three or more sale items and let me just tell you it was a screaming deal.


----------



## gillysirl

LavenderIce said:


> Has anyone done a store pick up at the rack? I was looking over beauty items on my wishlist that are available for pick up at the rack and was wondering what the experience was in comparison to the actual Nordies. TIA


I pick up at Nordstrom Rack regularly. Just make sure you have your order # in case they can't pull it up by your name. It's closer to me and while the line can be long on the weekend, they are usually quiet during the week.


----------



## chloethelovely

tslsusi said:


> Thank you Chloe! Is there a type of legging you recommend?


I like both the live in and the studio lite.  Neither have the slippery, swimsuit material, though, if that's what you're looking for!


----------



## chloethelovely

englishprof said:


> Good afternoon!
> The Monica Vinader earrings arrived, and I like them. (They're currently sold out, but they keep popping back in.) Please excuse my photos, as I'm not a gifted selfie-taker  . I need to try on the Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants, which also arrived today, but like someone said earlier today on this thread, it's 111 here right now, so maybe later ?!?! Wishing you all a good/cool day & evening!
> 
> View attachment 5446284
> 
> View attachment 5446285


Holy WOW.  Those are stunning!  And I love your stack!


----------



## KathrynS

Received my first package!

Keeping: supergoop Glow Screen/Glow Stick, Bobbi Brown eyeshadow sticks, Laura Mercier eyeshadow sticks, bombas no show.
BP boyfriend plaid button up flannel in pink adobe - may exchange for a size down 

Probably keeping: Treasure & Bond turtleneck Sweater in rust leather - also have coming in olive
Caslon womens cozy crew neck sweater in purple mellow 
BP boyfriend plaid button up flannel in blue/red - mine came with a flaw so going to try a different size in store 

returning:
Quay sunglasses in black/pink fade. Matte makes them feel cheap. I have much nicer from quay.

TBD: Allsaints Dusty Cap Toe Combat Boot
These are not as pictured. The zipper is on side instead of back. They are whole sizes only and I’m debating if they’re too snug. Going to wait for rest of items and then decide.


----------



## mgrant

LittleStar88 said:


> That looks so weird (awful - looks unfinished)! Like they ran out of fabric for the lining and just sorta winged it



Agreed! That was such a bizarre choice on their part


----------



## lilmountaingirl

LavenderIce said:


> Has anyone done a store pick up at the rack? I was looking over beauty items on my wishlist that are available for pick up at the rack and was wondering what the experience was in comparison to the actual Nordies. TIA



Are these anniversary sale items or are they items that are current being carried at the Rack?  If they are not items currently carried at the Rack, Nordstrom will ship to the Rack for you to pick up.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

These Zella joggers have been the surprise hit of the sale for me. Like others have noted, I prefer the light parachute material for the joggers as well, especially in July. I’ve been trying to replace a pair I got 6 years ago and these are as close as I’ve come. I do tuck in the ankle band so it’s not as thick. And I think I’ll do some creative tailoring to the high waist band.




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/refresh-hybrid-high-waist-joggers/6668288
		


I don’t remember who asked about these:




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and-wisdom-wit-wisdom-ab-solution-side-pocket-girlfriend-jeans-blue-vintage-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/6444749
		


Mine arrived today in size 2 and 4. I like them, really comfy. The 4s I could tell as soon as I tried them on that they would stretch too much. I’m keeping the 2s and I might even return the Frame jeans I bought yesterday. My yoga pant wardrobe really only has room for one pair of distressed, rolled jeans. Plus the W & W is 1/3 the price. Oh! The best part are the wonderful slant pockets to put my hands in. My mom would hate them!


----------



## mgrant

All of my items finally shipped today (and all in one shipment!) except for 3 Vince polos I ordered for my husband. I'm assuming they are coming directly from Vince like they have in the past. Actually I think everything I've ever ordered from Vince via Nordstrom has shipped straight from Vince. How many times can I say "Vince" in one post?

Anyway, this is the first year that something I ordered didn't get cancelled, so that's nice. Though to be fair, I ordered mostly men's stuff, and the handful of things I ordered for myself weren't anything crazy (bras, perfume, a shacket). Hopefully everything else will be keepers aside from that Rails shirt I returned today!


----------



## baghabitz34

tslsusi said:


> How is the Zella brand? Do they pill easily or not last? I’m confused by online reviews.
> got my first cancellation last night for an all saints tee


I have joggers I bought in the sale & non-sale hoodies. I wash mine in cold & hang dry. They’ve all held up well.


----------



## Mary in MD

I ordered Monica Vinader “Diamond Essential Huggie Earrings” https://www.nordstrom.com/s/diamond...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=715 online and they arrived today.  I was expecting small hoops, but these are doll-size.  The sterling silver is meh.  The rose gold vermeil are very pretty but just so, so tiny. Both will be returned.


----------



## gabz

Naminé said:


> This sucks, the Coach Cassies are all sold out. I don't have the card so this is unfair for people who have to wait till 15th. Hope they restock soon.


Was hoping to get one too! I have a canadian nordys and it wont work on th US site for early access and the canadian site isnt getting the coach items at all


----------



## englishprof

chloethelovely said:


> Holy WOW.  Those are stunning!  And I love your stack!


Thank you so much! I'm probably too old for the stack, but I'm in denial


----------



## chloethelovely

I received 5(!) packages today.  I'll give reviews, but no modeling shots as I'm not feeling very well today.

First up, the Good American Belted LS Dress.  This is a miss for me.  It fits, but the dolman/batwing sleeves don't seem intentional.  It just looks like too much fabric at the top of the sleeve.

Second, the Zella Relaxed Long Sleeve Tee. This is also a miss for me.  I sometimes take a medium and sometimes take a large in tee shirts.  I prefer my active wear tees to be oversized.  I ordered a large, and it is HUGE.  If it wasn't OOS, I would probably replace it with a medium.

Next, the Eberjey Gisele PJs. Also a miss. I don't know who posted about this, but the shorts are so short that the bottom of my butt hangs out the back. Very, very soft though. Any allegedly better made than the Nordstrom Moonlight PJs. The weird thing is, I recently purchased a pair of Eberjey washable silk PJs in the same size. I LOVE them. And the shorts cover my whole butt. 

Next the Zadig & Voltaire Love Blazer. This was one of the items I was the most excited about.  I think I'm going to return it, but I'm not 100% certain yet.  It fit TTS.  I wear a size 8-10.  I bought a 10, and it was a little loose in areas, but would have pulled to much across the bust in a smaller size.  It seems so well-made.  Fully lined.  Crisp stitching.  But, it is long.  I am 5'7", and long-waisted, and its still long on me.  I think that's part of the design, to be over-sized, but it's just not as polished looking as I had hoped. BF thought it was a for sure return, until he saw the back.  Then he did a complete 180.  That's kinda how I feel too. Maybe I'll take a pic or two when I feel a little better.

Last but not least, two Zadig & Voltaire tees: the SS Je t'aime and the LS AMOUR. I am only keeping the short sleeve shirt.  It is cute, distressed, and seems to be well-made. I ordered the navy color, and the green text has an almost felted feel.  I ordered it in a large.  It's slightly oversized, but still shaped.  A medium would have been snug.  The long sleeve shirt is very similar.  I just don't care for the color, size and placement of the text over my bust.  And it somehow seems more snug in the long sleeve version.

In other news, I managed to snag a pop back Cinq a Sept Khloe Blazer today. I hope it actually ships, and that it fits. I grabbed a size 8, but really may need a 10.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## englishprof

winnie_cooper said:


> These Zella joggers have been the surprise hit of the sale for me. Like others have noted, I prefer the light parachute material for the joggers as well, especially in July. I’ve been trying to replace a pair I got 6 years ago and these are as close as I’ve come. I do tuck in the ankle band so it’s not as thick. And I think I’ll do some creative tailoring to the high waist band.
> View attachment 5446296
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/refresh-hybrid-high-waist-joggers/6668288
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember who asked about these:
> View attachment 5446298
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and-wisdom-wit-wisdom-ab-solution-side-pocket-girlfriend-jeans-blue-vintage-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/6444749
> 
> 
> 
> Mine arrived today in size 2 and 4. I like them, really comfy. The 4s I could tell as soon as I tried them on that they would stretch too much. I’m keeping the 2s and I might even return the Frame jeans I bought yesterday. My yoga pant wardrobe really only has room for one pair of distressed, rolled jeans. Plus the W & W is 1/3 the price. Oh! The best part are the wonderful slant pockets to put my hands in. My mom would hate them!


I asked about the W & W jeans, so thanks for the review/I will continue to stalk. Those pockets!! Do you mind if I ask if you lean more towards a 2 or a 4 usually? (I waver between those sizes.) Thank you!


----------



## chloethelovely

englishprof said:


> Thank you so much! I'm probably too old for the stack, but I'm in denial


Nah.  Never too old. They look great.


----------



## englishprof

chloethelovely said:


> I received 5(!) packages today.  I'll give reviews, but no modeling shots as I'm not feeling very well today.
> 
> First up, the Good American Belted LS Dress.  This is a miss for me.  It fits, but the dolman/batwing sleeves don't seem intentional.  It just looks like too much fabric at the top of the sleeve.
> 
> Second, the Zella Relaxed Long Sleeve Tee. This is also a miss for me.  I sometimes take a medium and sometimes take a large in tee shirts.  I prefer my active wear tees to be oversized.  I ordered a large, and it is HUGE.  If it wasn't OOS, I would probably replace it with a medium.
> 
> Next, the Eberjey Gisele PJs. Also a miss. I don't know who posted about this, but the shorts are so short that the bottom of my butt hangs out the back. Very, very soft though. Any allegedly better made than the Nordstrom Moonlight PJs. The weird thing is, I recently purchased a pair of Eberjey washable silk PJs in the same size. I LOVE them. And the shorts cover my whole butt.
> 
> Next the Zadig & Voltaire Love Blazer. This was one of the items I was the most excited about.  I think I'm going to return it, but I'm not 100% certain yet.  It fit TTS.  I wear a size 8-10.  I bought a 10, and it was a little loose in areas, but would have pulled to much across the bust in a smaller size.  It seems so well-made.  Fully lined.  Crisp stitching.  But, it is long.  I am 5'7", and long-waisted, and its still long on me.  I think that's part of the design, to be over-sized, but it's just not as polished looking as I had hoped. BF thought it was a for sure return, until he saw the back.  Then he did a complete 180.  That's kinda how I feel too. Maybe I'll take a pic or two when I feel a little better.
> 
> Last but not least, two Zadig & Voltaire tees: the SS Je t'aime and the LS AMOUR. I am only keeping the short sleeve shirt.  It is cute, distressed, and seems to be well-made. I ordered the navy color, and the green text has an almost felted feel.  I ordered it in a large.  It's slightly oversized, but still shaped.  A medium would have been snug.  The long sleeve shirt is very similar.  I just don't care for the color, size and placement of the text over my bust.  And it somehow seems more snug in the long sleeve version.
> 
> In other news, I managed to snag a pop back Cinq a Sept Khloe Blazer today. I hope it actually ships, and that it fits. I grabbed a size 8, but really may need a 10.  Fingers crossed!


Hope you're feeling better fast


----------



## SoCalGal2016

winnie_cooper said:


> These Zella joggers have been the surprise hit of the sale for me. Like others have noted, I prefer the light parachute material for the joggers as well, especially in July. I’ve been trying to replace a pair I got 6 years ago and these are as close as I’ve come. I do tuck in the ankle band so it’s not as thick. And I think I’ll do some creative tailoring to the high waist band.
> View attachment 5446296
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/refresh-hybrid-high-waist-joggers/6668288
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t remember who asked about these:
> View attachment 5446298
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and-wisdom-wit-wisdom-ab-solution-side-pocket-girlfriend-jeans-blue-vintage-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/6444749
> 
> 
> 
> Mine arrived today in size 2 and 4. I like them, really comfy. The 4s I could tell as soon as I tried them on that they would stretch too much. I’m keeping the 2s and I might even return the Frame jeans I bought yesterday. My yoga pant wardrobe really only has room for one pair of distressed, rolled jeans. Plus the W & W is 1/3 the price. Oh! The best part are the wonderful slant pockets to put my hands in. My mom would hate them!



I also ordered those jeans! From previous anniversary sales, I am always a size 4 in W&W but for some reason I had to size down to a size 2 in these and unfortunately I can't say that was because I lost weight


----------



## piosavsfan

A little FYI in case anyone here is confused like the reviewers are for this cardigan:

This Vince cardigan is 100% cashmere.


			http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6851706
		


This Vince cardigan is 70% wool 30% cashmere: http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6872318
(Can't find the non plus size but I saw it in store) 

People are getting the cardigans confused and posting reviews that the 100% cashmere is not actually all cashmere. Granted the two cardigans do look very similar.


----------



## baghabitz34

Ordered 3 pairs of sneakers. All fit TTS. Like the P448’s, definitely a keeper. The On’s fit, but don’t need two pairs of light grey sneakers. Love the Rag & Bone sneakers. They are the perfect neutral color. A keeper as well.


----------



## VSOP

Just received notification beauty shipped, lol. 

2 items remaining.


----------



## lovemyrescues

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5446304
> 
> Ordered 3 pairs of sneakers. All fit TTS. Like the P448’s, definitely a keeper. The On’s fit, but don’t need two pairs of light grey sneakers. Love the Rag & Bone sneakers. They are the perfect neutral color. A keeper as well.


Not that I needed another color of the rag and bone sneakers but I was hoping to get that color eventually if they were still in stock by the end of the sale. Oh well. Enjoy.


----------



## carolswin

paula3boys said:


> I noticed that the Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw went up $5 from last year's anniversary price. Also the BP Boyfriend Plaid Button up shirt went up $5. Not a huge number overall, but when these items are in the $25-35 range, it is a decent % increase. Not sure if increases were previously mentioned since I haven't read all 125 pages


Everything that is on my repeat buy list went up. The BFD Circle cardigan is $79 and last year I paid $69. The Alterna Caviar set is $80 and previously $72. I guess that's in line with the percentages you mentioned. But it does make you feel like you're not getting as good a "deal" when you remember what it cost last year.

Last year I bought two of those BP Plaid button ups. I liked them a lot and they held up well - I'm going to get another year out of them!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I lean more toward size 2/26. Unless it’s a 100% cotton pant w/o stretch. I have 2 pairs of size 2 and one size 4. (Sorry to be selfish, I have a bad habit of buying multiples.) I’m returning the 4 for sure, not sure if I’ll keep both size 2s, so keep an eye out. They’re definitely worth stalking. 



englishprof said:


> I asked about the W & W jeans, so thanks for the review/I will continue to stalk. Those pockets!! Do you mind if I ask if you lean more towards a 2 or a 4 usually? (I waver between those sizes.) Thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

englishprof said:


> Thank you so much! I'm probably too old for the stack, but I'm in denial


Jewelry is ageless!


----------



## englishprof

winnie_cooper said:


> I lean more toward size 2/26. Unless it’s a 100% cotton pant w/o stretch. I have 2 pairs of size 2 and one size 4. (Sorry to be selfish, I have a bad habit of buying multiples.) I’m returning the 4 for sure, not sure if I’ll keep both size 2s, so keep an eye out. They’re definitely worth stalking.


Awesome!! Thank you!!


----------



## pixiejenna

paula3boys said:


> I noticed that the Nordstrom Bliss Plush Throw went up $5 from last year's anniversary price. Also the BP Boyfriend Plaid Button up shirt went up $5. Not a huge number overall, but when these items are in the $25-35 range, it is a decent % increase. Not sure if increases were previously mentioned since I haven't read all 125 pages



I noticed that the blankets went up too. I feel like they were $25 forever I have one I use regularly and was thinking about replacing it because it is looking ratty. I still have a BFD on my wishlist but honestly I can’t justify it at the price point. I got one last year and while I like it I don’t $120 like it. I honestly feel like I get the most use out of the blankets I buy at Costco. It makes it hard to justify that much for a blanket.



carolswin said:


> Everything that is on my repeat buy list went up. The BFD Circle cardigan is $79 and last year I paid $69. The Alterna Caviar set is $80 and previously $72. I guess that's in line with the percentages you mentioned. But it does make you feel like you're not getting as good a "deal" when you remember what it cost last year.
> 
> Last year I bought two of those BP Plaid button ups. I liked them a lot and they held up well - I'm going to get another year out of them!



I haven’t bought a BFD cardigan in a while but I always checkthem out in the sale because I bought my first one in the sale. I was like this is nearly full price and then realized how much the price went up.


----------



## JoesGirl

chloethelovely said:


> I received 5(!) packages today.  I'll give reviews, but no modeling shots as I'm not feeling very well today.
> 
> First up, the Good American Belted LS Dress.  This is a miss for me.  It fits, but the dolman/batwing sleeves don't seem intentional.  It just looks like too much fabric at the top of the sleeve.
> 
> Second, the Zella Relaxed Long Sleeve Tee. This is also a miss for me.  I sometimes take a medium and sometimes take a large in tee shirts.  I prefer my active wear tees to be oversized.  I ordered a large, and it is HUGE.  If it wasn't OOS, I would probably replace it with a medium.
> 
> Next, the Eberjey Gisele PJs. Also a miss. I don't know who posted about this, but the shorts are so short that the bottom of my butt hangs out the back. Very, very soft though. Any allegedly better made than the Nordstrom Moonlight PJs. The weird thing is, I recently purchased a pair of Eberjey washable silk PJs in the same size. I LOVE them. And the shorts cover my whole butt.
> 
> Next the Zadig & Voltaire Love Blazer. This was one of the items I was the most excited about.  I think I'm going to return it, but I'm not 100% certain yet.  It fit TTS.  I wear a size 8-10.  I bought a 10, and it was a little loose in areas, but would have pulled to much across the bust in a smaller size.  It seems so well-made.  Fully lined.  Crisp stitching.  But, it is long.  I am 5'7", and long-waisted, and its still long on me.  I think that's part of the design, to be over-sized, but it's just not as polished looking as I had hoped. BF thought it was a for sure return, until he saw the back.  Then he did a complete 180.  That's kinda how I feel too. Maybe I'll take a pic or two when I feel a little better.
> 
> Last but not least, two Zadig & Voltaire tees: the SS Je t'aime and the LS AMOUR. I am only keeping the short sleeve shirt.  It is cute, distressed, and seems to be well-made. I ordered the navy color, and the green text has an almost felted feel.  I ordered it in a large.  It's slightly oversized, but still shaped.  A medium would have been snug.  The long sleeve shirt is very similar.  I just don't care for the color, size and placement of the text over my bust.  And it somehow seems more snug in the long sleeve version.
> 
> In other news, I managed to snag a pop back Cinq a Sept Khloe Blazer today. I hope it actually ships, and that it fits. I grabbed a size 8, but really may need a 10.  Fingers crossed!


I REALLY wanted to love the LOVE blazer but it just didn’t happen for me.  it was just way too long and not enough give in it for me.  

I have has the Cinq blazer for about a week thinking I’d return it if the LOVE was a hit.  But now I’ll have to play with it more and decide if I’ll get a good cost per wear on it.  I ordered the 8 and it fits great.  I like the gathered sleeves.


----------



## LavenderIce

gillysirl said:


> I pick up at Nordstrom Rack regularly. Just make sure you have your order # in case they can't pull it up by your name. It's closer to me and while the line can be long on the weekend, they are usually quiet during the week.



Thanks for the tip! It’s closer to me as well and I have weekday availability. 



lilmountaingirl said:


> Are these anniversary sale items or are they items that are current being carried at the Rack?  If they are not items currently carried at the Rack, Nordstrom will ship to the Rack for you to pick up.


They’re anniversary items.  Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## chloethelovely

JoesGirl said:


> I REALLY wanted to love the LOVE blazer but it just didn’t happen for me.  it was just way too long and not enough give in it for me.
> 
> I have has the Cinq blazer for about a week thinking I’d return it if the LOVE was a hit.  But now I’ll have to play with it more and decide if I’ll get a good cost per wear on it.  I ordered the 8 and it fits great.  I like the gathered sleeves.


Ohhhhh, the Cinq Love Letter, or the peachy one (that N calls "bronze")? And how's the fit between all of them? I have the Love Letter, which I think I'm returning in a size 10.  The LOVE blazer is also a size 10.  I was only able to get the Khloe in a size 8, so fingers crossed!


----------



## janbug27

Made one online order at 9pm PST on 7/8. Picked up everything but the sheets and dog hoodie in-store on 7/10. The sheets and dog hoodie were available for pickup today (7/12) and were shipped to store. 

I'm keeping the following items: 
*Ray-Ban 55mm Rectangular Sunglasses - *it was time for a new pair. I love these! 
*Natori Rose Dream Custom Coverage Underwire Bra - *favorite, restocking for the year.. 
*Zella Restore Soft Lite Joggers -* lived in the gray pair all last year so decided to pick up the navy this year
*Zella Live In High Waist Leggings - *favorite, got these in gray forged
*Natori Bliss Cotton Girl Briefs - *favorite, restocking for the year
*Nordstrom at Home 400 Thread Count Sheet Set - *these hold up well with weekly washings and I've bought different variations over the past few years. I wish they had the pillow cases in White available as well as I bought the White sheet set in King and only use standard pillows. I know they carry the standard pillow cases separately but this year they seem to have them in every color but white. 
*Barefoot Dreams® CozyChic™ Print Dog Hoodie *- we adopted a senior pug in April. It's time to introduce him to the coziness of BFD. 

Undecided on:
*Caslon® Utility Jacket - *sleeves are long as I'm petite, haven't quite figured out if this will be one of those jackets that I wear open as I don't like the way it looks buttoned up. May end up returning at the end of the week once I've tried it on a few more times. 

May purchase (since I have no self-control):
*Le Pliage Expandable Tote* - I have one from a few years ago in Bilberry and got the matching toiletry bag during last year's NAS. Do I need another one? No.. but that one in Sun is tempting me. 
*Supernova Running Shoe *- I don't need another pair of sneakers but I really like these in the magenta/silver/yellow.


----------



## chloethelovely

Can we please talk about this FRAME blouse? The description says its 100% organic cotton.  It doesn't even look like that could possibly be true, as it looks silky and shiny.  The sales rep video says that the top is 100% silk.  I have the actual top in my possession.  It's 100% POLYESTER.  WTAF?!


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> The leggings are the star of the Zella brand IMO. Either the "Live In" or "Studio Lite" is what I get - I personally like the Studio Lite material more (a little smoother, less jersey like). I used to be a huge fan of Lululemon, but when they had their "see-through" controversy almost a decade ago, someone recommended Zella as a better quality legging at a lower price. I think it was a tPF NSale anniversary thread too! I haven't looked back since.
> 
> My leggings tend to last me awhile (including the ones from almost a decade ago that I've since passed on to family), but that's because I wear shorts more than leggings unless it's cold out. I've only purchased additional pairs as a backup or because of size change. I personally prefer the 7/8 lengths, because they hit right at the ankle as a shorter person. The regular length ones bunch up for me. I've not had pilling issues on my leggings.
> 
> I like Zella joggers too, though they can be hit or miss depending on the cut. I like a much lighter, parachute-y materials over the thicker jersey knit ones though which is why I don't buy the Live In Joggers.
> 
> The tops can be hit or miss. I just picked up two tees I've been getting a lot of wear out of (Pursuit top, not NSale). I got one earlier this year and loved it, lost weight, and just rebought it in the smaller size and in an additional color. The Zella Nsale tops this year seem to run a little big.


I stopped wearing Zella live-ins when my husband one day said “are you wearing a lime green lace thong?” He could tell all those details through the material! So see through! I hear they have gotten better though… that was about 7 years ago I think. I feel like this is just a problem that plagues all but the most high tech leggings  
I’m glad most people have better luck than me…. Maybe it’s my lime green undies that were the problem


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> Good afternoon!
> The Monica Vinader earrings arrived, and I like them. (They're currently sold out, but they keep popping back in.) Please excuse my photos, as I'm not a gifted selfie-taker  . I need to try on the Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants, which also arrived today, but like someone said earlier today on this thread, it's 111 here right now, so maybe later ?!?! Wishing you all a good/cool day & evening!
> 
> View attachment 5446284
> 
> View attachment 5446285


Love them! Love ALL of them!


----------



## buggiewomma

Got three boxes today! Will review later and do pics. One box was about 4’ x 3’ x 2’ and I thought… hmmm weird, my husband must’ve ordered furniture. I opened it and found my lana earrings.


----------



## sabrunka

Well I finally got shipping notification on two items, neither I was worried about (french connection dress and one of my boyfriends shirts). Looks like the stuff I ordered is coming individually so far, eek.


----------



## waddleod

Does anyone know if I can access my SA’s style boards on the website or only through the app?  Would like to get my 1% rakuten if I can.


----------



## JoesGirl

chloethelovely said:


> Ohhhhh, the Cinq Love Letter, or the peachy one (that N calls "bronze")? And how's the fit between all of them? I have the Love Letter, which I think I'm returning in a size 10.  The LOVE blazer is also a size 10.  I was only able to get the Khloe in a size 8, so fingers crossed!



I actually ordered this one in an 8. 



and this one in a 10.




The first one is more stretchy if you will. 
The second one I feel is better quality but not cut for my body.  I’m too short for it.  And to have it tailored would throw the pockets off.  That said if I keep the first one I’ll have it tailored to take a couple inches off the bottom.  But I didn’t feel that would compromise the make up of the jacket.


----------



## JoesGirl

waddleod said:


> Does anyone know if I can access my SA’s style boards on the website or only through the app?  Would like to get my 1% rakuten if I can.


Not related to yout post, sorry but I have to ask. what kind of cat is that in your avatar? I just got a kitten.  My first in my life.  I’m a dog person but have fallen in love with this little thing.  She looks like a baby of what your picture is.


----------



## tslsusi

Has anyone else had cancellations? I was able to get in last Friday ordered ten things, added the faster shipping for items I could. However I received another email to say it’s out of stock and cancelled. So five cancelled and the other find still show processing to ship. Of course the one redone shirt (I really wanted) is now sold out. Is it worth it to keep stalking the site?


----------



## joyjooy

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5446304
> 
> Ordered 3 pairs of sneakers. All fit TTS. Like the P448’s, definitely a keeper. The On’s fit, but don’t need two pairs of light grey sneakers. Love the Rag & Bone sneakers. They are the perfect neutral color. A keeper as well.


Appreciate the photos!! Wow the P448 looks great as well as the Rag & Bone.  Glad you are keeping both.


----------



## joyjooy

englishprof said:


> Good afternoon!
> The Monica Vinader earrings arrived, and I like them. (They're currently sold out, but they keep popping back in.) Please excuse my photos, as I'm not a gifted selfie-taker  . I need to try on the Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants, which also arrived today, but like someone said earlier today on this thread, it's 111 here right now, so maybe later ?!?! Wishing you all a good/cool day & evening!
> 
> View attachment 5446284
> 
> View attachment 5446285


Wow those earrings look great and certainly stand out.


----------



## buggiewomma

tslsusi said:


> Has anyone else had cancellations? I was able to get in last Friday ordered ten things, added the faster shipping for items I could. However I received another email to say it’s out of stock and cancelled. So five cancelled and the other find still show processing to ship. Of course the one redone shirt (I really wanted) is now sold out. Is it worth it to keep stalking the site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446349


I love that shirt and regret not trying to get it. STALK IT!


----------



## waddleod

JoesGirl said:


> Not related to yout post, sorry but I have to ask. what kind of cat is that in your avatar? I just got a kitten.  My first in my life.  I’m a dog person but have fallen in love with this little thing.  She looks like a baby of what your picture is.



I think she was a domestic shorthair with Siamese coloring, not truly Siamese, as her facial structure wasn’t like the Siamese breed.  She was picked up as a stray so I don’t know anything about her parents.  She did have a Siamese attitude though.


----------



## Naminé

englishprof said:


> Good afternoon!
> The Monica Vinader earrings arrived, and I like them. (They're currently sold out, but they keep popping back in.) Please excuse my photos, as I'm not a gifted selfie-taker  . I need to try on the Nike Sportswear Essential Fleece Pants, which also arrived today, but like someone said earlier today on this thread, it's 111 here right now, so maybe later ?!?! Wishing you all a good/cool day & evening!


Beautiful! Both your purchase and your stack.


----------



## JoesGirl

waddleod said:


> I think she was a domestic shorthair with Siamese coloring, not truly Siamese, as her facial structure wasn’t like the Siamese breed.  She was picked up as a stray so I don’t know anything about her parents.  She did have a Siamese attitude though.


She’s beautiful.  I just our little kitten is a Ragdoll.  The sweetest little girl   Sorry about off topic!  Now back to NAS!


----------



## tearex

chloethelovely said:


> I received 5(!) packages today.  I'll give reviews, but no modeling shots as I'm not feeling very well today.
> 
> First up, the Good American Belted LS Dress.  This is a miss for me.  It fits, but the dolman/batwing sleeves don't seem intentional.  It just looks like too much fabric at the top of the sleeve.
> 
> Second, the Zella Relaxed Long Sleeve Tee. This is also a miss for me.  I sometimes take a medium and sometimes take a large in tee shirts.  I prefer my active wear tees to be oversized.  I ordered a large, and it is HUGE.  If it wasn't OOS, I would probably replace it with a medium.
> 
> Next, the Eberjey Gisele PJs. Also a miss. I don't know who posted about this, but the shorts are so short that the bottom of my butt hangs out the back. Very, very soft though. Any allegedly better made than the Nordstrom Moonlight PJs. The weird thing is, I recently purchased a pair of Eberjey washable silk PJs in the same size. I LOVE them. And the shorts cover my whole butt.
> 
> Next the Zadig & Voltaire Love Blazer. This was one of the items I was the most excited about.  I think I'm going to return it, but I'm not 100% certain yet.  It fit TTS.  I wear a size 8-10.  I bought a 10, and it was a little loose in areas, but would have pulled to much across the bust in a smaller size.  It seems so well-made.  Fully lined.  Crisp stitching.  But, it is long.  I am 5'7", and long-waisted, and its still long on me.  I think that's part of the design, to be over-sized, but it's just not as polished looking as I had hoped. BF thought it was a for sure return, until he saw the back.  Then he did a complete 180.  That's kinda how I feel too. Maybe I'll take a pic or two when I feel a little better.
> 
> Last but not least, two Zadig & Voltaire tees: the SS Je t'aime and the LS AMOUR. I am only keeping the short sleeve shirt.  It is cute, distressed, and seems to be well-made. I ordered the navy color, and the green text has an almost felted feel.  I ordered it in a large.  It's slightly oversized, but still shaped.  A medium would have been snug.  The long sleeve shirt is very similar.  I just don't care for the color, size and placement of the text over my bust.  And it somehow seems more snug in the long sleeve version.
> 
> In other news, I managed to snag a pop back Cinq a Sept Khloe Blazer today. I hope it actually ships, and that it fits. I grabbed a size 8, but really may need a 10.  Fingers crossed!



Those PJs might actually be up my alley the way you've described them haha. Were the PJs a thicker material? The NS Moonlight PJs weren't bad but kinda thin and I ended up returning them in part due to that.


----------



## Naminé

JoesGirl said:


> She’s beautiful.  I just our little kitten is a Ragdoll.  The sweetest little girl   Sorry about off topic!  Now back to NAS!


Those paws, though.


----------



## tearex

waddleod said:


> Does anyone know if I can access my SA’s style boards on the website or only through the app?  Would like to get my 1% rakuten if I can.



I stack with Rakuten. You absolutely can access via the website BUT you cannot do it via the "Looks" section. Have you ever received a text message with a link the SA's styleboards? If so click that, then go all the way to the bottom of the page to "See All" looks from the stylist.

I put some details in this post under the "Web Browser" section: https://forum.purseblog.com/posts/35237214/

EDIT: To add, I add items to my bag via SB either through app or via website. Then I close out the tab or NS app, and check out via portal.


----------



## rutabaga

chloethelovely said:


> Can we please talk about this FRAME blouse? The description says its 100% organic cotton.  It doesn't even look like that could possibly be true, as it looks silky and shiny.  The sales rep video says that the top is 100% silk.  I have the actual top in my possession.  It's 100% POLYESTER.  WTAF?!



Nordstrom’s descriptions are becoming unreliable. I recently ordered something allegedly made in Italy; it was actually made in China! And I just saw a Nsale coat where the description said it was cotton when the video said it was wool.


----------



## tearex

Finally did some pics of try-ons. You can probably tell I don't take such pictures often.









Me: 5'3", 150 lbs, 34G/4D (34F UK standardized)

Nordstrom Signature Cashmere Blend Hoodie - Olive Night - XS
rag & bone Dre Slim Boyfriend Jeans - Bianca1 - 27
HOFF Houston Sneaker - Beige

For those curious about the cardboard, I keep a NS box around to walk on top of when trying new shoes. Keeps any dirt/debris off the soles.


----------



## tearex

Madewell Oversize Softfade Cotton Pocket T-Shirt - Simply Sage - XS
AG Prima Ankle Cigarette Jeans - 3 Years Dark Bloom - 27
Paul Green Lola Platform Sandal (runs slightly wide, I recommend going down 1/2 size) - not anniversary





Zella Pursuit Recycled Polyester Top - Ink - XS (not anniversary)
Zella Premier Performance Blazer Hoodie - Black - S
Jeans and sandals same as above.

Really thinking about hunting the XS blazer for a more tailored look, d'oh.


----------



## tearex

Vince Essential Pima Cotton Top - Juniper - M
Zadig & Voltaire Viva Skull Wool Blazer - Navy - 6 US
Same AG jeans and PG sandals as previous.

I'm in love with this blazer. It's so crisp and well-constructed. 100% wool and fully lined. I'll never button it so I don't mind the length. I usually prefer longer jackets and coats anyways.






AllSaints Caden Leather Biker Jacket - Black - 6 US
La Canadienne Claudia Waterproof Chelsea Boot - Black Suede - TTS
Same Vince top and AG jeans as previous.

I'm so glad I finally jumped on the La Canadiennes after wish listing the brand for a number of years now. I'm trying to talk myself out of buying the dark khaki ones too.


----------



## englishprof

JoesGirl said:


> She’s beautiful.  I just our little kitten is a Ragdoll.  The sweetest little girl   Sorry about off topic!  Now back to NAS!
> View attachment 5446379


I'd be totally down with posting cat photos now !What a sweetie!


----------



## pixiejenna

englishprof said:


> I'd be totally down with posting cat photos now !What a sweetie!



Me too! We have a auditor at work this week and I don’t even remember how it came up but somehow we started talking about cats and showing each other pictures.


----------



## KGracr22

piosavsfan said:


> A little FYI in case anyone here is confused like the reviewers are for this cardigan:
> 
> This Vince cardigan is 100% cashmere.
> 
> 
> http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6851706
> 
> 
> 
> This Vince cardigan is 70% wool 30% cashmere: http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6872318
> (Can't find the non plus size but I saw it in store)
> 
> People are getting the cardigans confused and posting reviews that the 100% cashmere is not actually all cashmere. Granted the two cardigans do look very similar.


Well I ordered that cardigan that states it's 100% cashmere and the tag states 70%Wool and 30% Cashmere, did you get it? What does your tag say?

Talking to CS now and she said if you watched the video the SA states it's 70/30 so they're gonna correct it

The other 70/30 cardigan is in plus sizes only. and it's the same price so not sure what's going on there, but not cool Vince...


----------



## Wallwala

tearex said:


> Vince Essential Pima Cotton Top - Juniper - M
> Zadig & Voltaire Viva Skull Wool Blazer - Navy - 6 US
> Same AG jeans and PG sandals as previous.
> 
> I'm in love with this blazer. It's so crisp and well-constructed. 100% wool and fully lined. I'll never button it so I don't mind the length. I usually prefer longer jackets and coats anyways.
> 
> View attachment 5446406
> View attachment 5446407
> View attachment 5446408
> 
> 
> AllSaints Caden Leather Biker Jacket - Black - 6 US
> La Canadienne Claudia Waterproof Chelsea Boot - Black Suede - TTS
> Same Vince top and AG jeans as previous.
> 
> I'm so glad I finally jumped on the La Canadiennes after wish listing the brand for a number of years now. I'm trying to talk myself out of buying the dark khaki ones too.
> 
> View attachment 5446409
> View attachment 5446410
> 
> View attachment 5446411



Yes Yes Yes to the AllSaints Caden Leather Biker Jacket and Zadig & Voltaire Viva Skull Wool Blazer (and the Olive Cashmere sweater!!)
I think the Zella jacket is just meh.   You make it look good, but you deserve better!


----------



## bunnylou

JoesGirl said:


> She’s beautiful.  I just our little kitten is a Ragdoll.  The sweetest little girl   Sorry about off topic!  Now back to NAS!
> View attachment 5446379



She is adorable! Love cats so much. Enjoy your new kitty!


----------



## englishprof

pixiejenna said:


> Me too! We have a auditor at work this week and I don’t even remember how it came up but somehow we started talking about cats and showing each other pictures.


I promise to only post one, but George really digs this size Nordy's carton!


----------



## rutabaga

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but check your accounts!

I was checking on the status of some orders in the app when I noticed several large purchases that I didn’t make in-store about 6 hours away. They bought a ton of high end beauty items and several large GCs. I immediately called CS.

I found out that someone called earlier today, added a new phone number to my account, had my card info texted to their phone and shopped in store using my card! I have no idea how they got my card # or the info necessary to verify my identity over the phone. Had I not been checking the app regularly, I wouldn’t have noticed these fraudulent transactions right away. 

The most disturbing thing is that I never received a text or email from Nordstrom confirming the addition of a second phone number or request to shop in-store without my card present.


----------



## nikki626

rutabaga said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but check your accounts!
> 
> I was checking on the status of some orders in the app when I noticed several large purchases that I didn’t make in-store about 6 hours away. They bought a ton of high end beauty items and several large GCs. I immediately called CS.
> 
> I found out that someone called earlier today, added a new phone number to my account, had my card info texted to their phone and shopped in store using my card! I have no idea how they got my card # or the info necessary to verify my identity over the phone. Had I not been checking the app regularly, I wouldn’t have noticed these fraudulent transactions right away.
> 
> The most disturbing thing is that I never received a text or email from Nordstrom confirming the addition of a second phone number or request to shop in-store without my card present.



Awful..just awful


----------



## lilmountaingirl

rutabaga said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but check your accounts!
> 
> I was checking on the status of some orders in the app when I noticed several large purchases that I didn’t make in-store about 6 hours away. They bought a ton of high end beauty items and several large GCs. I immediately called CS.
> 
> I found out that someone called earlier today, added a new phone number to my account, had my card info texted to their phone and shopped in store using my card! I have no idea how they got my card # or the info necessary to verify my identity over the phone. Had I not been checking the app regularly, I wouldn’t have noticed these fraudulent transactions right away.
> 
> The most disturbing thing is that I never received a text or email from Nordstrom confirming the addition of a second phone number or request to shop in-store without my card present.



This is really horrible. I believe I know how they did this. They were able to have a QR code linked to your card sent to their phone via text and that can be scanned at any Nordies or Rack register.  I don't want to say what identifying info they needed because I don't want that to fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## IslandBari

JoesGirl said:


> She’s beautiful.  I just our little kitten is a Ragdoll.  The sweetest little girl   Sorry about off topic!  Now back to NAS!
> View attachment 5446379


Okay yes off topic, but she's SO CUTE!


----------



## PurseUOut

rutabaga said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but check your accounts!
> 
> I was checking on the status of some orders in the app when I noticed several large purchases that I didn’t make in-store about 6 hours away. They bought a ton of high end beauty items and several large GCs. I immediately called CS.
> 
> I found out that someone called earlier today, added a new phone number to my account, had my card info texted to their phone and shopped in store using my card! I have no idea how they got my card # or the info necessary to verify my identity over the phone. Had I not been checking the app regularly, I wouldn’t have noticed these fraudulent transactions right away.
> 
> The most disturbing thing is that I never received a text or email from Nordstrom confirming the addition of a second phone number or request to shop in-store without my card present.



Wow. I am so sorry this happened but glad you noticed the charges quickly! They really need to eliminate that text my card info to my phone crap. I shopped the sale in-store and didn't have my physical card. I just showed my driver's license and put in the last 6 of my social.


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> She’s beautiful.  I just our little kitten is a Ragdoll.  The sweetest little girl   Sorry about off topic!  Now back to NAS!
> View attachment 5446379


OhEmGee. She definitely needs a BFD sweater or something right?!


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> Vince Essential Pima Cotton Top - Juniper - M
> Zadig & Voltaire Viva Skull Wool Blazer - Navy - 6 US
> Same AG jeans and PG sandals as previous.
> 
> I'm in love with this blazer. It's so crisp and well-constructed. 100% wool and fully lined. I'll never button it so I don't mind the length. I usually prefer longer jackets and coats anyways.
> 
> View attachment 5446406
> View attachment 5446407
> View attachment 5446408
> 
> 
> AllSaints Caden Leather Biker Jacket - Black - 6 US
> La Canadienne Claudia Waterproof Chelsea Boot - Black Suede - TTS
> Same Vince top and AG jeans as previous.
> 
> I'm so glad I finally jumped on the La Canadiennes after wish listing the brand for a number of years now. I'm trying to talk myself out of buying the dark khaki ones too.
> 
> View attachment 5446409
> View attachment 5446410
> 
> View attachment 5446411


I want that Caden jacket really bad but the biggest size I have seen is a 4. I’m usually a M in leather jackets, 6 in tops. The reviews say it runs small. Thoughts?


----------



## Fashion is Art

tearex said:


> Vince Essential Pima Cotton Top - Juniper - M
> Zadig & Voltaire Viva Skull Wool Blazer - Navy - 6 US
> Same AG jeans and PG sandals as previous.
> 
> I'm in love with this blazer. It's so crisp and well-constructed. 100% wool and fully lined. I'll never button it so I don't mind the length. I usually prefer longer jackets and coats anyways.
> 
> View attachment 5446406
> View attachment 5446407
> View attachment 5446408
> 
> 
> AllSaints Caden Leather Biker Jacket - Black - 6 US
> La Canadienne Claudia Waterproof Chelsea Boot - Black Suede - TTS
> Same Vince top and AG jeans as previous.
> 
> I'm so glad I finally jumped on the La Canadiennes after wish listing the brand for a number of years now. I'm trying to talk myself out of buying the dark khaki ones too.
> 
> View attachment 5446409
> View attachment 5446410
> 
> View attachment 5446411


Those boots are fabulous! I’ve never tried that brand but will now next time I visit the US.  The Zadig blazer looks really well and flattering on you.  You are right about the Zella. When you see the Zadig there is no comparison. I’m not sure a different size will help.  You got some lovely pieces.


----------



## sabrunka

Did someone say... cat photos?!?!?

To still be semi on topic lol... the cute black Zadig & Voltaire sweater with crystal stars on it came back in stock in a small! I want it but with sweaters its tough to know if small or medium is best for me.


----------



## sabrunka

tearex said:


> Finally did some pics of try-ons. You can probably tell I don't take such pictures often.
> View attachment 5446386
> 
> View attachment 5446387
> 
> View attachment 5446388
> View attachment 5446389
> View attachment 5446390
> 
> 
> Me: 5'3", 150 lbs, 34G/4D (34F UK standardized)
> 
> Nordstrom Signature Cashmere Blend Hoodie - Olive Night - XS
> rag & bone Dre Slim Boyfriend Jeans - Bianca1 - 27
> HOFF Houston Sneaker - Beige
> 
> For those curious about the cardboard, I keep a NS box around to walk on top of when trying new shoes. Keeps any dirt/debris off the soles.



I REALLY like the nordstrom hoodie! It looks so cozy.


----------



## sabrunka

I am so relieved, just got shipping notification for the rag & bone sneakers I ordered.  I was starting to worry since the size 10s are completely sold out (did they make only 5 pairs of each color in that size???).  Now I'll have to decide between the 3 which I'll keep (to whoever said I'll be keeping all 3, I wish, except I'm pretty sure I'll want to have 2 pairs of the wedge phoenix booties and well, I cant afford all of that )


----------



## rutabaga

I’m shocked…the Reiss coat shipped!


----------



## Lillianlm

Has anyone received notice that their Aquatalia Colbie bootie has shipped? I ordered mine at midnight on July 9 and it’s still marked as Preparing to Ship.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Lillianlm said:


> Has anyone received notice that their Aquatalia Colbie bootie has shipped? I ordered mine at midnight on July 9 and it’s still marked as Preparing to Ship.


Yes!  Glad you mentioned that - started to wonder if they were hand making mine.  I ordered July 8th  just before midnight with 5 other items which have all shipped and the boots still say preparing to ship.  Must be coming from the manufacturer?


----------



## carolswin

pixiejenna said:


> I noticed that the blankets went up too. I feel like they were $25 forever I have one I use regularly and was thinking about replacing it because it is looking ratty. I still have a BFD on my wishlist but honestly I can’t justify it at the price point. I got one last year and while I like it I don’t $120 like it. I honestly feel like I get the most use out of the blankets I buy at Costco. It makes it hard to justify that much for a blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t bought a BFD cardigan in a while but I always checkthem out in the sale because I bought my first one in the sale. I was like this is nearly full price and then realized how much the price went up.


Sams has a great BFD blanket dupe on their website for $25. It's even better than the Rack version IMO. I have three.

All of my items have shipped, no cancellations. I only had one order split for shipping - 13 items split 11/2. It hurt my brain the last couple years trying to match credit card charges to orders with all the single item shipments, and had to have a google doc to match charges and returns. I did only order about 1/3 the items I have in years past but this has really been a stress free sale for me.


----------



## titania029

I just got an e-mail for bonus notes today and tomorrow. Spend $100, get $25. Spend $150, get $40. Spend $250, get $60.


----------



## KGracr22

rutabaga said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but check your accounts!
> 
> I was checking on the status of some orders in the app when I noticed several large purchases that I didn’t make in-store about 6 hours away. They bought a ton of high end beauty items and several large GCs. I immediately called CS.
> 
> I found out that someone called earlier today, added a new phone number to my account, had my card info texted to their phone and shopped in store using my card! I have no idea how they got my card # or the info necessary to verify my identity over the phone. Had I not been checking the app regularly, I wouldn’t have noticed these fraudulent transactions right away.
> 
> The most disturbing thing is that I never received a text or email from Nordstrom confirming the addition of a second phone number or request to shop in-store without my card present.


I wonder if the store has footage of the person doing this.

I really don’t like when they ask for you phone number to pull up your account. It should be that and your card number.

So sorry this happened hope they straighten it out


----------



## JeninOrlando

titania029 said:


> I just got an e-mail for bonus notes today and tomorrow. Spend $100, get $25. Spend $150, get $40. Spend $250, get $60.


OMG why? Ive spent enough…But there is still a lot on my list!


----------



## CentralTimeZone

JeninOrlando said:


> OMG why? Ive spent enough…But there is still a lot on my list!


Right? I do NOT need to be encouraged to buy more but....I do like bonus notes.


----------



## titania029

JeninOrlando said:


> OMG why? Ive spent enough…But there is still a lot on my list!


To buy more, of course!   

I pulled the plug on the bag that I have been staring at for months now. I was originally going to wait for brand's black Friday sale, but I really want it.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

Tagner said:


> I placed an order Friday at midnight. Got 1 pkg today and have 2 more coming tomorrow all ordered 2 day shipping (weekends don’t count). All FedEx.  And 1 item didn’t qualify for 2nd day is coming by ONTRAC.  They are the worst.  When they deliver it says ‘out for delivery’ for days.  They left a Chewy delivery in my driveway, halfway between my garage door and the street.  If the garage door had not been open when I went to my car I wouldn’t have seen it and could have driven over it.  I notified Chewy and they don’t sent ONTRAC deliveries to me anymore.  They sent ups or fedex now.  They are the best.



This exact scenario happened to me except with UPS.  They usually leave my packages on the front porch but yesterday he decided to leave my Nordstrom delivery right in front of the garage door.  Sometimes there's a delay in the notification texts so I hadn't received a message yet and promptly ran over the stupid thing backing out.  Luckily it was just a pair of Steve Madden boots which seemed to survive the assault just fine.  So I guess I can attest to their ruggedness?


----------



## tearex

Wallwala said:


> Yes Yes Yes to the AllSaints Caden Leather Biker Jacket and Zadig & Voltaire Viva Skull Wool Blazer (and the Olive Cashmere sweater!!)
> I think the Zella jacket is just meh.   You make it look good, but you deserve better!





Fashion is Art said:


> Those boots are fabulous! I’ve never tried that brand but will now next time I visit the US.  The Zadig blazer looks really well and flattering on you.  You are right about the Zella. When you see the Zadig there is no comparison. I’m not sure a different size will help.  You got some lovely pieces.



Looking back at the pictures again, I agree on the Zella blazer. I'll return the small because it pales in comparison to the Z&V, particularly the fit around the shoulders. I'll pick up the XS if I can find it. I wish I had this insight when I had the XS in my hands in the fitting room, but it was a long day haha.



buggiewomma said:


> I want that Caden jacket really bad but the biggest size I have seen is a 4. I’m usually a M in leather jackets, 6 in tops. The reviews say it runs small. Thoughts?



I think the Caden fits true to size for a snug fit. The 6 US is snug on me, allowing at most for a thin sweater. If you plan on wearing a hoodie underneath, then you probably want to size up. The Balfern definitely runs small if you've tried it on as a point of comparison - I tried the Balfern 8 US in black and it fit the same as the Caden 6 US. If you search through my posts in this thread, I've detailed my thoughts for fit on other items in the sale that may help you compare.

I placed the order for the Caden on 7/7 and it just arrived yesterday with standard shipping. I fully expect to see it pop back up on the website as returns start rolling in. I did see it pop back up once already this weekend as I keep a wishlist of purchased items to track any price drops. 

I will be returning a Caden 8 US tomorrow evening (still unopened!) at the eastern NC store if anyone happens to be nearby. Also the Zella Blazer (S) and a Z&V Skull Blazer (8 US).

I also managed to order a Reiss Grays this morning - if it actually ships and works better on me, the Caden 6 US will go back too. My Proenza pants finally shipped too after 2 cancellations!


----------



## lisaroberts

titania029 said:


> I just got an e-mail for bonus notes today and tomorrow. Spend $100, get $25. Spend $150, get $40. Spend $250, get $60.


No email for me (yet). Do you think this might be for shoppers that haven’t ordered much during the sale?


----------



## KGracr22

lisaroberts said:


> No email for me (yet). Do you think this might be for shoppers that haven’t ordered much during the sale?


Here are the terms:

*This offer is nontransferable and tied to your rewards account. Limited to selected Nordstrom cardmembers. Nordstrom cardmembers must be U.S. residents to be eligible for this offer. This Bonus Note is distinct from your standard Nordstrom Note and will expire at 11:59pm PT on October 25, 2022. To earn Bonus Notes(s) under this offer, you must spend the applicable amounts of $100, $150 or $250 in stores at Nordstrom or online at Nordstrom.com in the U.S. between 9pm PT on July 12, 2022, and 11:59pm PT on July 14, 2022, and pay with your Nordstrom card at Checkout. Depending on your net spend accumulated during the offer period, accounting for any items that are subsequently returned, your eligible Bonus Note(s) for this offer will not exceed a combined total of $60. The Bonus Note will be delivered on or about August 26, 2022. Qualifying spend does not include charitable donations, online purchases of gift cards or purchases of selected designer boutique items. Any amount of the net purchase that is paid for with gift cards or Nordstrom Notes will be deducted from the qualifying spend amount before the reward is calculated. For complete program details, go to nordstrom.com/nordyterms.


----------



## JeninOrlando

lisaroberts said:


> No email for me (yet). Do you think this might be for shoppers that haven’t ordered much during the sale?


I dont know. I got it and I ordered….much


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I received the email offer too--check your email the title is 'Only 2 days left to shop Anniversary Sale early and get extra rewards!' and it's from The Nordy Club.

Also, I have purchased already during Early access.  

I was heading to SCP today to shop anyway, so this is a nice little incentive!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The offer:


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Trying on some outfits before it gets too hot. The W&W side pocket jeans size 2 and FP sweater in medium. Still waiting for the sweater to ship in a smaller size, but I love the length and drape in medium. To the poster looking for the Zella blazer in XS, I just returned one by mail on Monday. It was too short on me but I’m over 5’8”. 



Cat picture! We’ve had Charlie (Charlotte Mae Muffin) for a year now. We adopted her after someone brought her back to the Humane Society.


----------



## sabrunka

Well, my Rag & Bone Phoenix booties arrived! I got size 10/40 (I range between a 9.5-10). They are so comfortable and flattering!!! The heel is 3.75 inches, so they make me about 6'2 but thats ok lol.


----------



## JoesGirl

englishprof said:


> I promise to only post one, but George really digs this size Nordy's carton!
> 
> View attachment 5446457



OMG George is adorable!



sabrunka said:


> Did someone say... cat photos?!?!?
> 
> To still be semi on topic lol... the cute black Zadig & Voltaire sweater with crystal stars on it came back
> in stock in a small! I want it but with sweaters its tough to know if small or medium is best for me.



TWO?! Now I’m thinking kitty needs another kitty!   



winnie_cooper said:


> Trying on some outfits before it gets too hot. The W&W side pocket jeans size 2 and FP sweater in medium. Still waiting for the sweater to ship in a smaller size, but I love the length and drape in medium. To the poster looking for the Zella blazer in XS, I just returned one by mail on Monday. It was too short on me but I’m over 5’8”.
> 
> 
> Cat picture! We’ve had Charlie (Charlotte Mae Muffin) for a year now. We adopted her after someone brought her back to the Humane Society.
> View attachment 5446618



Charlie is gorgeous, look at that face! Which FP sweater is that.  I love it on you, especially the color.  



sabrunka said:


> Well, my Rag & Bone Phoenix booties arrived! I got size 10/40 (I range between a 9.5-10). They are so comfortable and flattering!!! The heel is 3.75 inches, so they make me about 6'2 but thats ok lol.


Aren’t they so comfy!!! They look great on you, they are so flattering how thy hug the leg. Just love them. I ended up buying the green and brown.


----------



## chloethelovely

Lillianlm said:


> Has anyone received notice that their Aquatalia Colbie bootie has shipped? I ordered mine at midnight on July 9 and it’s still marked as Preparing to Ship.


I've already received my Aquatalia Colbie bootie. Ordered in-store on 7/6, delivered 7/8.


----------



## mahlo13

chloethelovely said:


> Can we please talk about this FRAME blouse? The description says its 100% organic cotton.  It doesn't even look like that could possibly be true, as it looks silky and shiny.  The sales rep video says that the top is 100% silk.  I have the actual top in my possession.  It's 100% POLYESTER.  WTAF?!


I tried this on in store & kept wondering why on earth a polyester shirt costs almost $300. I am so..what’s even the word..Aghast?! That brands think they can charge that much for crap material.


----------



## englishprof

winnie_cooper said:


> Trying on some outfits before it gets too hot. The W&W side pocket jeans size 2 and FP sweater in medium. Still waiting for the sweater to ship in a smaller size, but I love the length and drape in medium. To the poster looking for the Zella blazer in XS, I just returned one by mail on Monday. It was too short on me but I’m over 5’8”.
> View attachment 5446617
> 
> 
> Cat picture! We’ve had Charlie (Charlotte Mae Muffin) for a year now. We adopted her after someone brought her back to the Humane Society.
> View attachment 5446618


Almost named our kitty Charlotte! What a love (and you look great, too!)


----------



## chloethelovely

mahlo13 said:


> I tried this on in store & kept wondering why on earth a polyester shirt costs almost $300. I am so..what’s even the word..Aghast?! That brands think they can charge that much for crap material.


Agreed! And there are so many items in that category this sale.  I am not pleased.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Thank you!! Here’s the sweater:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-brookside-sweater/5684211
		




JoesGirl said:


> Charlie is gorgeous, look at that face! Which FP sweater is that.  I love it on you, especially the color.


----------



## englishprof

sabrunka said:


> Did someone say... cat photos?!?!?
> 
> To still be semi on topic lol... the cute black Zadig & Voltaire sweater with crystal stars on it came back in stock in a small! I want it but with sweaters its tough to know if small or medium is best for me.


Such cuteness


----------



## titania029

lisaroberts said:


> No email for me (yet). Do you think this might be for shoppers that haven’t ordered much during the sale?


That's definitely not me!


----------



## alice87

katz_creative said:


> Did anyone order or try on this AllSaints sweater? It's pricey but it looks a little more finished than the FP version. I'm wondering if it's worth it
> View attachment 5445672


I did tried it, fits true to size. Nice quality.


----------



## mahlo13

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The offer:
> 
> View attachment 5446616


I got this email today! Happy as I have some more things I want to order  but will we only get the bonus notes if we order specifically from the anniversary sale? Or can we shop the whole store/website? I looked at the terms & couldn’t  really tell.


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> Did someone say... cat photos?!?!?
> 
> To still be semi on topic lol... the cute black Zadig & Voltaire sweater with crystal stars on it came back in stock in a small! I want it but with sweaters its tough to know if small or medium is best for me.


Are you talking about the sweatshirt with stars on shoulder and left bottom hem? I had it cancelled and it popped back last night! Wooooo!


----------



## sabrunka

buggiewomma said:


> Are you talking about the sweatshirt with stars on should and left bottom hem? I had it cancelled and it popped back last night! Wooooo!



Yes that one!! Glad you were able to snatch it.  It looked so cute, its in my wishlist for a potential buy down the road (if i get a chance)


----------



## buggiewomma

hollieplus2 said:


> Right? I do NOT need to be encouraged to buy more but....I do like bonus notes.


“But….. I do like bonus notes” made me giggle out loud. I feel like it likely sums up all of our reactions when we got that email.


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> Looking back at the pictures again, I agree on the Zella blazer. I'll return the small because it pales in comparison to the Z&V, particularly the fit around the shoulders. I'll pick up the XS if I can find it. I wish I had this insight when I had the XS in my hands in the fitting room, but it was a long day haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Caden fits true to size for a snug fit. The 6 US is snug on me, allowing at most for a thin sweater. If you plan on wearing a hoodie underneath, then you probably want to size up. The Balfern definitely runs small if you've tried it on as a point of comparison - I tried the Balfern 8 US in black and it fit the same as the Caden 6 US. If you search through my posts in this thread, I've detailed my thoughts for fit on other items in the sale that may help you compare.
> 
> I placed the order for the Caden on 7/7 and it just arrived yesterday with standard shipping. I fully expect to see it pop back up on the website as returns start rolling in. I did see it pop back up once already this weekend as I keep a wishlist of purchased items to track any price drops.
> 
> I will be returning a Caden 8 US tomorrow evening (still unopened!) at the eastern NC store if anyone happens to be nearby. Also the Zella Blazer (S) and a Z&V Skull Blazer (8 US).
> 
> I also managed to order a Reiss Grays this morning - if it actually ships and works better on me, the Caden 6 US will go back too. My Proenza pants finally shipped too after 2 cancellations!


I want your Caden sz8! Thanks so much and sorry for missing your earlier detailed fit reviews!


----------



## buggiewomma

winnie_cooper said:


> Trying on some outfits before it gets too hot. The W&W side pocket jeans size 2 and FP sweater in medium. Still waiting for the sweater to ship in a smaller size, but I love the length and drape in medium. To the poster looking for the Zella blazer in XS, I just returned one by mail on Monday. It was too short on me but I’m over 5’8”.
> View attachment 5446617
> 
> 
> Cat picture! We’ve had Charlie (Charlotte Mae Muffin) for a year now. We adopted her after someone brought her back to the Humane Society.
> View attachment 5446618


I think the oversize is working in that sweater! A size down might be better but the sleeves over hands really does it for me


----------



## KathrynS

I didn’t get the email for bonus notes. Now I’m NOT going to buy more.


----------



## tripamy

I didn't get the email, either. Lame.


----------



## bunnylou

buggiewomma said:


> “But….. I do like bonus notes” made me giggle out loud. I feel like it likely sums up all of our reactions when we got that email.



I didn’t get that email! Maybe I’m grounded because I made too many NAS returns.


----------



## sabrunka

So weird that only a few people would get that email??? Not fair! I got it but my card is pretty full (at least until I do my returns), so not sure that I'll partake.

Also, just got shipping notification for the Pendleton geo print alder fleece that I randomly was able to snag in a small.  I'm always shocked when the last one available actually ships.  I love the print, hope itll fit well


----------



## KathrynS

sabrunka said:


> So weird that only a few people would get that email??? Not fair! I got it but my card is pretty full (at least until I do my returns), so not sure that I'll partake.
> 
> Also, just got shipping notification for the Pendleton geo print alder fleece that I randomly was able to snag in a small.  I'm always shocked when the last one available actually ships.  I love the print, hope itll fit well


My limit is like $27k so if they want it full they crazy.


----------



## taxvixen

lovemyrescues said:


> Those shirts sound so nice!  Tell me how you like them and the sizing



I received the white one, which I ordered in Large and while I wanted a loose fitting shirt, it was just toooooo large and also felt too long. Just picked it up in the Medium and it’s perfect- still a bit oversized but not ridiculous. The sleeves are a tad on the snugger side (but not at all uncomfortable) but I have hefty arms.  The bust is fine (andI’m a 36DD) and fits loosely over tummy and hips.


----------



## JoesGirl

bunnylou said:


> I didn’t get that email! Maybe I’m grounded because I made too many NAS returns.


Not possible. I made a TON of returns.  Over 40 items, and I got the email.  I’m sure it would apply to everyone.  I didn’t read the fine print though. 
I’ve been ordering random stuff the past couple of days.  I ordered the Zag & V Love black hoodie since the blazer didn’t work for me. I ordered some AG bootcut jeans, a Rag & Bone blouse that popped back in and some Vagabond boots. Been thinking of ordering the Vince cashmere cardigan to see if it’s really cashmere.


----------



## JoesGirl

And I just ordered like 20 new phone cases on Prime Day deals.  LOL!


----------



## KathrynS

All sizes and colors of the Halogen faux leather shorts just reappeared.


----------



## pixiejenna

JoesGirl said:


> And I just ordered like 20 new phone cases on Prime Day deals.  LOL!



LOL i bought a mini chain saw I’ve been eyeing for a while. I need to trim some branches off a tree that would be too much work for the clippers I have and my bad shoulder.  I also grabbed some more shirts in different colors that I’ve previously bought and really liked. Even my coworker liked them so much I sent her the link the other day. And when I realized it was prime day and decided to see if I can get them any cheaper, lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my rails flannel and as much as I dislike the price for something that is synthetic fabric I love how it looks and feels, color wise I’ve been wanting a new pink or purple flannel, I have a few but I gained too much weight and can’t fit into anymore. I need to know how well they wash the tag says to line dry should I stick to that or have you guys put them in they dryer? I’m afraid if I put it in the dryer it will shrink.


----------



## chloethelovely

sabrunka said:


> Also, just got shipping notification for the Pendleton geo print alder fleece that I randomly was able to snag in a small.  I'm always shocked when the last one available actually ships.  I love the print, hope itll fit well



Woohoo! I am so hoping that the Cinq a Sept Khloe blazer that I pounced on when it popped back actually ships!


----------



## chloethelovely

pixiejenna said:


> I got my rails flannel and as much as I dislike the price for something that is synthetic fabric I love how it looks and feels, color wise I’ve been wanting a new pink or purple flannel, I have a few but I gained too much weight and can’t fit into anymore. I need to know how well they wash the tag says to line dry should I stick to that or have you guys put them in they dryer? I’m afraid if I put it in the dryer it will shrink.


Definitely line dry! I hate that Rails is so expensive and so fussy, but I love their shirts and am wearing one of their dresses right now...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I got a good look at Nordstroms Exclusive Coach Bag today and here is my take.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/polished-pebble-leather-shoulder-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882542?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
		


Pros:

1. The bag was larger than I imagined.  (I tend to like smaller bags so this felt large but not overbearing for me.) You could easily fit a lot of things including a Tablet.

2.  The leather felt thick and sturdy.

3.  The part with the C closure is a large, thin pocket.

4.  It felt comfortable to wear at the short handle. 

5.  There is a small, zippered pocket inside and 2 smaller pockets on the opposite side.

6.  It isn’t too stiff and contours somewhat to the body.

Cons:

1.  It is a little heavy.  So if you don’t like a heavier bag I would skip.

2. The bag felt like it needed a thicker longer strap.  The thin longer strap was not as comfortable for me to wear long term.


----------



## paula3boys

carolswin said:


> Everything that is on my repeat buy list went up. The BFD Circle cardigan is $79 and last year I paid $69. The Alterna Caviar set is $80 and previously $72. I guess that's in line with the percentages you mentioned. But it does make you feel like you're not getting as good a "deal" when you remember what it cost last year.
> 
> Last year I bought two of those BP Plaid button ups. I liked them a lot and they held up well - I'm going to get another year out of them!


I bought 1 of the BP Plaid Buttons Ups last year and it has held up better than I thought it would. I originally bought two but returned one because I was worried it would pill badly over time. So far so good (knock on wood). I bought another one this year and hope the sizing is the same. I was going to buy a second one but that color way sold out before I was committed to it. I will look to see if it restocks


----------



## Susies7

These are cuter than I expected.  Cute packaging


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

sabrunka said:


> Did someone say... cat photos?!?!?
> 
> To still be semi on topic lol... the cute black Zadig & Voltaire sweater with crystal stars on it came back in stock in a small! I want it but with sweaters its tough to know if small or medium is best for me.



I'm more of a dog lover myself but those photos might convert me! I have all the heart eyes for those two! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Susies7

The supergoop is small, only 1.7 oz.  There’s a 2.5 oz that’s a better price point but I may keep this to take on vacation.  Love the pineapple candy gift set!  So cute, but pricey. The lip gloss is beautiful by this brand Westman Atelier also pricey but well worth.  I would have bought the other makeup set but I have one of them so no price savings for me.


----------



## atlcoach

Anyone have orders from the 9th that still haven't shipped? I have one order with 3 items still showing as preparing to ship. I forgot to do expedited shipping. I'm wondering if I should place another order - the ring I ordered is showing only 2 left!


----------



## buggiewomma

I have stuff from 9th and 10th that has not shipped. Last year most things for me did ship eventually…. And some took up to a week. It’s annoying but I’m not panicking yet!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The offer:
> 
> View attachment 5446616


I didn't get the email but I ordered anyway LMAO


----------



## sabrunka

atlcoach said:


> Anyone have orders from the 9th that still haven't shipped? I have one order with 3 items still showing as preparing to ship. I forgot to do expedited shipping. I'm wondering if I should place another order - the ring I ordered is showing only 2 left!



I had a lot of things start shipping today! I got... 4 notifications so far today from my orders I placed on the 9th + 10th.  Sadly, most of my items are shipping individually, there's only two packages which have two items in them, grr.

I'm pleasantly surprised that the items I thought would get cancelled actually shipped (got notification of the off-white allsaints dalby jacket).  The last thing I have my fingers crossed on is the allsaints balfern jacket because that's the one I prefer, and its the one which is more likely to fit


----------



## carolswin

titania029 said:


> I just got an e-mail for bonus notes today and tomorrow. Spend $100, get $25. Spend $150, get $40. Spend $250, get $60.


Well played Nordstrom, well played.

I'm loving everyone W&W side pocket jeans. I didn't know about them until they sold out so its much harder to stalk since I can't put them on a wish list.


----------



## lovemyrescues

taxvixen said:


> I received the white one, which I ordered in Large and while I wanted a loose fitting shirt, it was just toooooo large and also felt too long. Just picked it up in the Medium and it’s perfect- still a bit oversized but not ridiculous. The sleeves are a tad on the snugger side (but not at all uncomfortable) but I have hefty arms.  The bust is fine (andI’m a 36DD) and fits loosely over tummy and hips.


So size down one size?


----------



## KathrynS

Just caught a Cassie pop back. Might get canceled but at least I got it back on wish list for refreshing


----------



## nikki626

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got a good look at Nordstroms Exclusive Coach Bag today and here is my take.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/polished-pebble-leather-shoulder-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882542?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 1. The bag was larger than I imagined.  (I tend to like smaller bags so this felt large but not overbearing for me.) You could easily fit a lot of things including a Tablet.
> 
> 2.  The leather felt thick and sturdy.
> 
> 3.  The part with the C closure is a large, thin pocket.
> 
> 4.  It felt comfortable to wear at the short handle.
> 
> 5.  There is a small, zippered pocket inside and 2 smaller pockets on the opposite side.
> 
> 6.  It isn’t too stiff and contours somewhat to the body.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 1.  It is a little heavy.  So if you don’t like a heavier bag I would skip.
> 
> 2. The bag felt like it needed a thicker longer strap.  The thin longer strap was not as comfortable for me to wear long term.



Thanks for the information


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> It really is. My number one favorite purchase so far. Then the rag and bone shoes, t&b bomber jacket, etc.



How does this bomber jacket fit you?  Did you get have to size up or down a size, can you layer under it?    Since I have more than a few returns Im checking out other items on the list


----------



## LadyMartin

lisaroberts said:


> No email for me (yet). Do you think this might be for shoppers that haven’t ordered much during the sale?


I thought perhaps it was related to the size of the remaining wishlist...LOL.  I had ordered a boatload of stuff and still received the email.


----------



## Mary in MD

PiecesOfFlair said:


> I'm more of a dog lover myself but those photos might convert me! I have all the heart eyes for those two! Absolutely adorable!


Dog photos would be awesome, too.  I will imagine all in the NAS dog bed, of course.


----------



## Lily's Mom

mahlo13 said:


> I got this email today! Happy as I have some more things I want to order  but will we only get the bonus notes if we order specifically from the anniversary sale? Or can we shop the whole store/website? I looked at the terms & couldn’t  really tell.


I looked at it again too as I ended up ordering a few more items two of which are not anniversary sale.   I think you just have to spend the required amount.  The following provision makes me believe that. "Qualifying spend does not include charitable donations, online purchases of gift cards or purchases of selected designer boutique items. Any amount of the net purchase that is paid for with gift cards or Nordstrom Notes will be deducted from the qualifying spend amount before the reward is calculated."


----------



## gillysirl

buggiewomma said:


> I think the oversize is working in that sweater! A size down might be better but the sleeves over hands really does it for me


I agree! I have a small but now am thinking I want to try a medium.


----------



## buggiewomma

Loving these! Don’t mind my sunscreen smear


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> How does this bomber jacket fit you?  Did you get have to size up or down a size, can you layer under it?    Since I have more than a few returns Im checking out other items on the list


It fits TTS.  I am also on the bustier size.  I am a true medium and took the medium.  I can for sure wear a lightweight sweater under but not a bulky one.  

Get your true size.  I LOVVVEEE it and cannot wait to wear it.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> It fits TTS.  I am also on the bustier size.  I am a true medium and took the medium.  I can for sure wear a lightweight sweater under but not a bulky one.
> 
> Get your true size.  I LOVVVEEE it and cannot wait to wear it.



Great, thank you... I'm busty as well.  Did you notice there are two?  the other is slightly different, no collar  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/crop-leather-bomber-jacket/6621773.   in the


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> Loving these! Don’t mind my sunscreen smear
> View attachment 5446876


Oh, you did right ordering those! They look fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> Great, thank you... I'm busty as well.  Did you notice there are two?  the other is slightly different, no collar  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/crop-leather-bomber-jacket/6621773.   in the


That is cropped.  I will tell you that the bomber I got is much nicer in person.


----------



## rebk

atlcoach said:


> Anyone have orders from the 9th that still haven't shipped? I have one order with 3 items still showing as preparing to ship. I forgot to do expedited shipping. I'm wondering if I should place another order - the ring I ordered is showing only 2 left!


Me, me ...I have items from the 9th and 10th that haven't shipped. Of the 21 items that I've ordered, three were cancelled (the Zella premier jacket that I really wanted; oh well, not going to stalk it), five more are sold out but say preparing to ship, one arrived (a wooden bowl that I really didn't want but threw it in last minute), two on the way (the P448 Johns and Z&V star sweatshirt; didn't think that would happen), and the rest are in limbo. I ordered three pairs of jeans and not a one has shipped. I'm really surprised about the jeans as they don't show up as sold out. So...I...wait...patiently.


----------



## pixiejenna

Got my 4th cancellation email this one for the Herschel supply co Fanny pack. Disappointing that they clearly over sold it like other items. Especially for non cardholders because they will not have much to shop from once the sale goes live. Now everything except for my beauty items has shipped.


----------



## tripamy

I chatted online with Customer Service about the bonus notes. Only those who got the email get the notes. 

She wrote: 
We’re always looking for opportunities to personally engage with our Nordy Club Members and deploying surprise & delight offers. Please continue to read your Nordy Club communication to take advantage of offers.

I wrote:
So, does that mean only those who received the email can earn the notes?

She wrote: 
Yes, it was sent to a specific customers

Again, I say that's lame. Not the end of the world, but booooooooo...


----------



## lovemyrescues

tripamy said:


> I chatted online with Customer Service about the bonus notes. Only those who got the email get the notes.
> 
> She wrote:
> We’re always looking for opportunities to personally engage with our Nordy Club Members and deploying surprise & delight offers. Please continue to read your Nordy Club communication to take advantage of offers.
> 
> I wrote:
> So, does that mean only those who received the email can earn the notes?
> 
> She wrote:
> Yes, it was sent to a specific customers
> 
> Again, I say that's lame. Not the end of the world, but booooooooo...


I got it and and for me it is not worth spending money on items I do not need for a note that usually expires in 2 months.  It is like spending more money for free shipping on items you really do not need.  Just the way I look at it.


----------



## JoesGirl

tripamy said:


> I chatted online with Customer Service about the bonus notes. Only those who got the email get the notes.
> 
> She wrote:
> We’re always looking for opportunities to personally engage with our Nordy Club Members and deploying surprise & delight offers. Please continue to read your Nordy Club communication to take advantage of offers.
> 
> I wrote:
> So, does that mean only those who received the email can earn the notes?
> 
> She wrote:
> Yes, it was sent to a specific customers
> 
> Again, I say that's lame. Not the end of the world, but booooooooo...


Totally agree it’s lame.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> That is cropped.  I will tell you that the bomber I got is much nicer in person.



I see.. this is why in person matters, these little details that are hard to notice online.  The one you got is only left in two sizes. Large and XL.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> I see.. this is why in person matters, these little details that are hard to notice online.  The one you got is only left in two sizes. Large and XL.


what size are you normally?


----------



## JoesGirl

Well my Free People sweaters arrived and they are a no.  i ordered xs and they just swim on me.  I feel they make me look bigger then I am.


----------



## taxvixen

lovemyrescues said:


> So size down one size?



I would suggest doing that.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> Well my Free People sweaters arrived and they are a no.  i ordered xs and they just swim on me.  I feel they make me look bigger then I am.


I tried on the Brookside in a smaller size and it was a hard pass.  It was so frumpy and just a lot of sweater.


----------



## lovemyrescues

taxvixen said:


> I would suggest doing that.


thanks


----------



## VSOP

Luv2Shop1 said:


> The offer:
> 
> View attachment 5446616



Welp. I guess I’ll get the earrings I wanted.


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Well my Free People sweaters arrived and they are a no.  i ordered xs and they just swim on me.  I feel they make me look bigger then I am.



I had one arrive yesterday and I felt the same.  I had hoped it would be cozy, https://www.nordstrom.com/s/womens-dare-to-dream-rib-cotton-blend-cardigan/6861871 but it overwhelmed it and Im tall.


----------



## titania029

I am on the fence between these jeans. I tried on the Wit & Wisdom ones and really liked them. Then pulled on the AGs and liked them a lot more. Just not sure if three times the price point more. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/absolution-distressed-girlfriend-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5831271?origin=wishlist-personal
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ag-ex-boyfriend-relaxed-slim-jeans-5-years-network/4429088?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=410
		


Modeling with Sweaty Betty hoodie & Adidas Swift sneakers.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sweaty-betty-womens-after-class-relaxed-hoodie/6664424?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=335p
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/adidas-swift-run-sneaker-unisex/4648219?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=020


----------



## chloethelovely

buggiewomma said:


> Loving these! Don’t mind my sunscreen smear
> View attachment 5446876


So pretty!


----------



## Lily's Mom

tripamy said:


> I chatted online with Customer Service about the bonus notes. Only those who got the email get the notes.
> 
> She wrote:
> We’re always looking for opportunities to personally engage with our Nordy Club Members and deploying surprise & delight offers. Please continue to read your Nordy Club communication to take advantage of offers.
> 
> I wrote:
> So, does that mean only those who received the email can earn the notes?
> 
> She wrote:
> Yes, it was sent to a specific customers
> 
> Again, I say that's lame. Not the end of the world, but booooooooo...


Oh wow!  I thought everyone was getting it just maybe at different times.  I hope Nordstrom will send something out to those who didn't get it.


----------



## chloethelovely

titania029 said:


> I am on the fence between these jeans. I tried on the Wit & Wisdom ones and really liked them. Then pulled on the AGs and liked them a lot more. Just not sure if three times the price point more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/absolution-distressed-girlfriend-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5831271?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ag-ex-boyfriend-relaxed-slim-jeans-5-years-network/4429088?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=410
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling with Sweaty Betty hoodie & Adidas Swift sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sweaty-betty-womens-after-class-relaxed-hoodie/6664424?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=335p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/adidas-swift-run-sneaker-unisex/4648219?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446928
> View attachment 5446929


I find it really hard to tell a difference, visually, from your pics.  I own and really like the AGs (non-Anniversary, but I think they are the same jeans), but I don't own any W&W to compare.  Not the most budget-friendly idea, but I might keep them both.  Wear the W&W a few times and see if they bag out or do something otherwise unpleasant.  If they don't then return the AGs.  If they do, you aren't in the position of having to pay full price for the AGs.


----------



## carolswin

titania029 said:


> I am on the fence between these jeans. I tried on the Wit & Wisdom ones and really liked them. Then pulled on the AGs and liked them a lot more. Just not sure if three times the price point more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/absolution-distressed-girlfriend-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5831271?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ag-ex-boyfriend-relaxed-slim-jeans-5-years-network/4429088?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=410
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling with Sweaty Betty hoodie & Adidas Swift sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sweaty-betty-womens-after-class-relaxed-hoodie/6664424?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=335p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/adidas-swift-run-sneaker-unisex/4648219?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446928
> View attachment 5446929



I buy a pair of AG's every year. The ones I bought five years ago I still wear and look like I just bought them. W&W I never get more than one year out of. So I guess I would say AG is worth the investment if you want to keep them long term.


----------



## waddleod

titania029 said:


> I just got an e-mail for bonus notes today and tomorrow. Spend $100, get $25. Spend $150, get $40. Spend $250, get $60.



Argh!  Of course I just finally placed my order last night. Hopefully my SA will find my sold out items so I can still get this.


----------



## Michelle1x

titania029 said:


> I just got an e-mail for bonus notes today and tomorrow. Spend $100, get $25. Spend $150, get $40. Spend $250, get $60.


Did everyone get this?  I didn't get any emails.


----------



## chloethelovely

And, my coveted blazer order was cancelled.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

lovemyrescues said:


> I got it and and for me it is not worth spending money on items I do not need for a note that usually expires in 2 months.  It is like spending more money for free shipping on items you really do not need.  Just the way I look at it.



You can also go into a store and put the bonus note on a gift card so it won't expire in two months


----------



## BagLady.45

nikki626 said:


> Great, thank you... I'm busty as well.  Did you notice there are two?  the other is slightly different, no collar  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/crop-leather-bomber-jacket/6621773.   in the


I got this one.
I love it ….


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> Oh, you did right ordering those! They look fantastic on you!!!!


Thank you! #OBSESSED 

edited to add - in case it’s not obvious - that I’m totally using influencer language on purpose here and would never actually write that seriously!


----------



## lisaroberts

JoesGirl said:


> Well my Free People sweaters arrived and they are a no.  i ordered xs and they just swim on me.  I feel they make me look bigger then I am.


Mine arrived today. It is silly how long the arms are. At least 8 inches too long!


----------



## lisaroberts

Michelle1x said:


> Did everyone get this?  I didn't get any emails.


No I didn’t. Darn it!


----------



## VSOP

Anyone pick these up last year or this year? If so, how do you like them, how are they holding up? 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6881405


----------



## lovemyrescues

SoCalGal2016 said:


> You can also go into a store and put the bonus note on a gift card so it won't expire in two months


True. But I also spent some change yesterday at JCrew with the extra 70 percent off sale items. Soooo yep. I should start saving again.


----------



## lovemyrescues

BagLady.45 said:


> I got this one.
> I love it ….


The bomber with fake shearling?


----------



## Michelle1x

lovemyrescues said:


> True. But I also spent some change yesterday at JCrew with the extra 70 percent off sale items. Soooo yep. I should start saving again.


Did you go in store for the J Crew sale?  I need some basics, maybe I will hit them up.  I am looking online now and some stuff is on sale online but it is not extra 70 off all sale, it its UP TO 70 off.


----------



## Hobie

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got a good look at Nordstroms Exclusive Coach Bag today and here is my take.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/polished-pebble-leather-shoulder-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882542?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 1. The bag was larger than I imagined.  (I tend to like smaller bags so this felt large but not overbearing for me.) You could easily fit a lot of things including a Tablet.
> 
> 2.  The leather felt thick and sturdy.
> 
> 3.  The part with the C closure is a large, thin pocket.
> 
> 4.  It felt comfortable to wear at the short handle.
> 
> 5.  There is a small, zippered pocket inside and 2 smaller pockets on the opposite side.
> 
> 6.  It isn’t too stiff and contours somewhat to the body.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 1.  It is a little heavy.  So if you don’t like a heavier bag I would skip.
> 
> 2. The bag felt like it needed a thicker longer strap.  The thin longer strap was not as comfortable for me to wear long term.



Thank you so much for this detailed review! (and for saving me from buying another bag I won’t use!)


----------



## lovemyrescues

Michelle1x said:


> Did you go in store for the J Crew sale?  I need some basics, maybe I will hit them up.  I am looking online now and some stuff is on sale online but it is not extra 70 off all sale, it its UP TO 70 off.


Yes I actually went into the store yesterday and tried a bunch of stuff on and she also placed an order for me.
You have to order at least three items to get 70% off. Just look at the fit reviews but it’s a great time to stock up on loungewear and their sweats and tees are a great investment.  It is final sale. The Montauk tote is part of the deal so look at accessories as well you only need three items and it’s free shipping.

Oh they have a great men’s and kid’s items as well as part of the sale


----------



## nikki626

BagLady.45 said:


> I got this one.
> I love it ….



What are your thoughts on sizing?


----------



## tearex

titania029 said:


> I am on the fence between these jeans. I tried on the Wit & Wisdom ones and really liked them. Then pulled on the AGs and liked them a lot more. Just not sure if three times the price point more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/absolution-distressed-girlfriend-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5831271?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ag-ex-boyfriend-relaxed-slim-jeans-5-years-network/4429088?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=410
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling with Sweaty Betty hoodie & Adidas Swift sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sweaty-betty-womens-after-class-relaxed-hoodie/6664424?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=335p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/adidas-swift-run-sneaker-unisex/4648219?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446928
> View attachment 5446929


I like the AGs more, probably because of the shorter inseam and because it looks a little more fitted. Is the W+W petite or regular length? Try cuffing the W+W once more and pulling down the leg a bit so it's less bunched behind the knees and see how it looks.

FWIW, when I was 40lb heavier, I had a pair of W+W that looked great but didn't last much more than a year. I wore through the thigh area very fast, so I never bought another pair. I eventually did the same to the AGs, but at a significantly slower rate. Both were skinnies though, not boyfriend styles.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes I actually went into the store yesterday and tried a bunch of stuff on and she also placed an order for me.
> You have to order at least three items to get 70% off. Just look at the fit reviews but it’s a great time to stock up on loungewear and their sweats and tees are a great investment.  It is final sale. The Montauk tote is part of the deal so look at accessories as well you only need three items and it’s free shipping.
> 
> Oh they have a great men’s and kid’s items as well as part of the sale



They have had great items on sale all summer long. I have purchased about 4 new dresses from there this summer and a few t-shirts and sandels, straw bag.. you would have thought I had a beach vacation planned this year


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

englishprof said:


> I promise to only post one, but George really digs this size Nordy's carton!
> 
> View attachment 5446457


Tito loves ours too!


----------



## lovemyrescues

By the way you all should look under the regular Nordstrom sale items and then click on price matching and sort by % off there’s some pretty good deals ahead


----------



## adlgel

Did anyone happen to see this Veronica Beard blazer in their store?  I had not seen this as part of the preview but when I went into my store yesterday I saw it on a rack.  There was only 1 and it was a size 10 and I really liked it when I tried it on.  I couldn't commit to it at the sale price so left it there.  But I went back 5 hours later hoping it would still be there and of course it was gone.  And since it's sold out I can't add it to my wish list in the event a return pops back.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> They have had great items on sale all summer long. I have purchased about 4 new dresses from there this summer and a few teeshirts and sandels, straw bag.. you would have thought I had a beach vacation planned this year


Same here and some of the straw bags with that discount are a steal now.


----------



## bunnylou

Kinda torn on the Rebecca Minkoff quilted leather belts. I was excited about these, but the leather is peeling on the side (visible while wearing) of the black buckle and the oyster’s leather is all wonky on the back. Not a huge deal, but disappointing if the oyster eventually peels. These run a bit small, too.

Hard to see the side peeling on the black here, but you can see the shoddy leather wrapping on the back of the oyster buckle. Maybe I’m being too picky.


----------



## paula3boys

atlcoach said:


> Anyone have orders from the 9th that still haven't shipped? I have one order with 3 items still showing as preparing to ship. I forgot to do expedited shipping. I'm wondering if I should place another order - the ring I ordered is showing only 2 left!


I am still waiting for an order on the 8th to ship (only 2 items). I placed an order a couple days after and that already shipped.
*Note: sometimes if they are shipping from the store, they don't always upload tracking info in a timely manner so it is possible that certain orders are being fulfilled from the store instead of the warehouse*


----------



## carolswin

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nina-high-waist-ankle-cigarette-jeans-vallery/6902375
		

Does anyone have these jeans? I don't have any Rag and Bone but I'm trying to branch out from my AG's. The cut hem is a little weird to me.


----------



## mgrant

pixiejenna said:


> I got my rails flannel and as much as I dislike the price for something that is synthetic fabric I love how it looks and feels, color wise I’ve been wanting a new pink or purple flannel, I have a few but I gained too much weight and can’t fit into anymore. I need to know how well they wash the tag says to line dry should I stick to that or have you guys put them in they dryer? I’m afraid if I put it in the dryer it will shrink.


I just put mine in a delicates bag and throw it in the washer, and lay flat to dry. Comes out perfect every time. I don't think I'd put it in the dryer though.


----------



## englishprof

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Tito loves ours too!


Oh, Tito is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hobie said:


> Thank you so much for this detailed review! (and for saving me from buying another bag I won’t use!)


I’m glad I was able to help!  I knew the weight of the bag and comfort of the long strap may deter people from purchasing- which is why I shared.  

I plan to get it because it feels like a sturdy bag and I would probably use the long strap on few occasions.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Don't remember who asked earlier about delay in Aquatalia boots being shipped but my order for same on the 8th just shipped this afternoon.  I forgot from last year how long some of these items can take.


----------



## youngprof

Hopefully I’m doing  this right - one of the items I ordered was this Halogen blazer - despite my pear shaped body, I love the way it hangs on me. It is light and unlined, with sleeves meant to be scrunched up. Love it!
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/open-front-long-blazer/6593881


----------



## Lillianlm

Lily's Mom said:


> Don't remember who asked earlier about delay in Aquatalia boots being shipped but my order for same on the 8th just shipped this afternoon.  I forgot from last year how long some of these items can take.



Thanks! That was my posting and I’m happy to say that mine shipped today, too. Phew!


----------



## pixiejenna

mgrant said:


> I just put mine in a delicates bag and throw it in the washer, and lay flat to dry. Comes out perfect every time. I don't think I'd put it in the dryer though.



The only problem is remembering to do that lol.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pixiejenna said:


> The only problem is remembering to do that lol.


I have a small laundry basket that I only put delicates in where I know I have to wash them a certain way and hang dry. It makes it easier to remember.


----------



## youngprof

I also ordered this in 2 sizes to try on - I’m intrigued by the shape and saw some posts with folks wearing it where it looked very cute.
I’ll report back when they arrive.
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lightweight-cotton-linen-crop-blazer/6851624


----------



## Purse Chakra

This is not a helpful product review post -- I just want to say how entertaining the "reviews" for the Olaplex set are so far  Some very passionate weigh-ins here on the value of math and whether the set's a good value 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bond-maintenance-set-137-value/6852326
		


In any case, I tried Olaplex for the first time last week and I am tempted!


----------



## titania029

tearex said:


> I like the AGs more, probably because of the shorter inseam and because it looks a little more fitted. Is the W+W petite or regular length? Try cuffing the W+W once more and pulling down the leg a bit so it's less bunched behind the knees and see how it looks.
> 
> FWIW, when I was 40lb heavier, I had a pair of W+W that looked great but didn't last much more than a year. I wore through the thigh area very fast, so I never bought another pair. I eventually did the same to the AGs, but at a significantly slower rate. Both were skinnies though, not boyfriend styles.


The W&W are petite. I am surprised by the comments that the W&W don't last. I have two pairs from two years ago that are still good. But then again, I live in Texas, the jeans season is short.

Thank you everyone for giving me input, I'll the consider the suggestions!


----------



## JoesGirl

Purse Chakra said:


> This is not a helpful product review post -- I just want to say how entertaining the "reviews" for the Olaplex set are so far  Some very passionate weigh-ins here on the value of math and whether the set's a good value
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bond-maintenance-set-137-value/6852326
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I tried Olaplex for the first time last week and I am tempted!



QVC has sets at a much better value.  I love their shampoo but am not a fan of the conditioner.


----------



## buggiewomma

Purse Chakra said:


> This is not a helpful product review post -- I just want to say how entertaining the "reviews" for the Olaplex set are so far  Some very passionate weigh-ins here on the value of math and whether the set's a good value
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bond-maintenance-set-137-value/6852326
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I tried Olaplex for the first time last week and I am tempted!


This is hilarious. Thank you for pointing it out!
They are fighting about hair product math! I love it.    
They are NAS nerds like us but not at all as positive or pleasant!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I was looking at these two Coach crossbody bags.  If you look at the pictures, they are identical but in different colors. 
The measurements are also different. Could the measurements be a typo? I can't find either one on the Coach website.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/colorblock-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882551?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FHandbags&color=100
		


7"Lx 4"H x 1.25"D



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/pebbled-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882549?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FHandbags&color=001
		


6"W x 4"H x 1.75"D


----------



## joyjooy

youngprof said:


> View attachment 5447074
> 
> Hopefully I’m doing  this right - one of the items I ordered was this Halogen blazer - despite my pear shaped body, I love the way it hangs on me. It is light and unlined, with sleeves meant to be scrunched up. Love it!
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/open-front-long-blazer/6593881


Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  The item is on my wishlist.  I haven't ordered it yet as I was unsure. I will now.


----------



## nikki626

Purse Chakra said:


> This is not a helpful product review post -- I just want to say how entertaining the "reviews" for the Olaplex set are so far  Some very passionate weigh-ins here on the value of math and whether the set's a good value
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bond-maintenance-set-137-value/6852326
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I tried Olaplex for the first time last week and I am tempted!


Wow!!  People are outrageous


----------



## rutabaga

KGracr22 said:


> I wonder if the store has footage of the person doing this.
> 
> I really don’t like when they ask for you phone number to pull up your account. It should be that and your card number.
> 
> So sorry this happened hope they straighten it out


Thank you. Fingers crossed. I filed several police reports today and one PD called me with followup questions. On the bright side, last night’s fraudulent shopping spree of $2000+ temporarily pushed me to Ambassador status!  I’m sure it’ll adjust back after the purchases are removed from my account. I even got a $40 note even though the purchases haven’t posted yet?!


----------



## mahlo13

lovemyrescues said:


> By the way you all should look under the regular Nordstrom sale items and then click on price matching and sort by % off there’s some pretty good deals ahead


How do you click price matching? I don’t see that option on the app. Is it desktop site only?


----------



## tearex

FYI, if you purchased the NS Fabric Wash in-store, check your receipt/purchase history! Mine rung up at full price. 

Looks like you can also buy 3 online to get an even cheaper price per bottle. The deal details shows on the website but not in app. You can just add 3 to your bag though (can mix and match between scents) and you'll see the lower price reflected.


----------



## lovemyrescues

mahlo13 said:


> How do you click price matching? I don’t see that option on the app. Is it desktop site only?


 it is under the filter tab.


----------



## rutabaga

bunnylou said:


> Kinda torn on the Rebecca Minkoff quilted leather belts. I was excited about these, but the leather is peeling on the side (visible while wearing) of the black buckle and the oyster’s leather is all wonky on the back. Not a huge deal, but disappointing if the oyster eventually peels. These run a bit small, too.
> 
> Hard to see the side peeling on the black here, but you can see the shoddy leather wrapping on the back of the oyster buckle. Maybe I’m being too picky.
> 
> View attachment 5447049



IME… if you have any doubts about quality when the item is brand new, return. It’ll only look worse when you start wearing it, or you won’t reach for it because the peeling leather is visible and bothers you.


----------



## tearex

mahlo13 said:


> How do you click price matching? I don’t see that option on the app. Is it desktop site only?



Can see it in-app (both Android and iOS). Shop > Sale (red, not yellow Anniversaries Sale) > "Priced Matched" at the bottom under Featured.


----------



## LadyMartin

I have 2 items (sandals and a woc) that had a FedEx and UPS shipping labels created on 7/7 and have no tracking info showing movement yet.  Both items are still in stock, so should I reorder before sale opens to everyone to hedge my bets on getting them?  I will call customer service in the morning, but I know the best advice comes from TPF folks.


----------



## lovemyrescues

LadyMartin said:


> I have 2 items (sandals and a woc) that had a FedEx and UPS shipping labels created on 7/7 and have no tracking info showing movement yet.  Both items are still in stock, so should I reorder before sale opens to everyone to hedge my bets on getting them?  I will call customer service in the morning, but I know the best advice comes from TPF folks.


Someone said they may have not scanned yet. It happened to me a few times and I did get the items. Maybe call CS and see what they say.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Purse Chakra said:


> This is not a helpful product review post -- I just want to say how entertaining the "reviews" for the Olaplex set are so far  Some very passionate weigh-ins here on the value of math and whether the set's a good value
> 
> In any case, I tried Olaplex for the first time last week and I am tempted!



I read through the reviews too--I'm glad someone explained the math on how this is a $137 value. I totally forgot about doing the cost/ounce calculation!  

I've never tried no. 3...I may have to buy just that piece of the package.


----------



## pixiejenna

My beauty products have finally shipped! I still haven’t shopped in store yet for the sale usually I would be there the first day but I just have too much going on at home for that right now I hope I can maybe get to one on Friday.


----------



## carolinemm

I posted a review for an item online and it was rejected because i mentioned it was an anniversary sale item... so surprising


----------



## bunnylou

rutabaga said:


> IME… if you have any doubts about quality when the item is brand new, return. It’ll only look worse when you start wearing it, or you won’t reach for it because the peeling leather is visible and bothers you.



Good point. Thank you!


----------



## heather11805

buggiewomma said:


> Loving these! Don’t mind my sunscreen smear
> View attachment 5446876



I absolutely LOVE these on you and now am convinced I need to start stalking them.  (From a quick search, I think they're sold out?). Could I ask for the product link, if you can find it from your order, so I can commence refreshing every hour?


----------



## lalame

I was lucky to nab an Augustinus Bader The Cream set but I was really hoping to get Rich Cream, which sold out as I was checking out. Do sold out items ever come back in stock again or is it done?


----------



## buggiewomma

heather11805 said:


> I absolutely LOVE these on you and now am convinced I need to start stalking them.  (From a quick search, I think they're sold out?). Could I ask for the product link, if you can find it from your order, so I can commence refreshing every hour?


Thank you! And absolutely!

Here you go:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/7043604
		


Stalking hourly is my quick break from work activity this week


----------



## tslsusi

carolswin said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nina-high-waist-ankle-cigarette-jeans-vallery/6902375
> 
> 
> Does anyone have these jeans? I don't have any Rag and Bone but I'm trying to branch out from my AG's. The cut hem is a little weird to me.


I do! I love them they fit nicely and make my flat butt look nice. You can always try and then return, if they don’t work.


----------



## Michelle1x

A bunch of Nordstrom Signature Cashmere items were just restocked


----------



## Fashion is Art

titania029 said:


> I am on the fence between these jeans. I tried on the Wit & Wisdom ones and really liked them. Then pulled on the AGs and liked them a lot more. Just not sure if three times the price point more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/absolution-distressed-girlfriend-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5831271?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ag-ex-boyfriend-relaxed-slim-jeans-5-years-network/4429088?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=410
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling with Sweaty Betty hoodie & Adidas Swift sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sweaty-betty-womens-after-class-relaxed-hoodie/6664424?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=335p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/adidas-swift-run-sneaker-unisex/4648219?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446928
> View attachment 5446929


Hi

I got those AGs last year.  I have been very happy with them and have worn them a lot.  They replaced my skinny jeans as they are still very slim.   The fabric if I recall was 98% cotton so they keep their shape and don’t stretch out.  The rips on the w&w jeans will limit their use in comparison. Just my thoughts...


----------



## titania029

Fashion is Art said:


> Hi
> 
> I got those AGs last year.  I have been very happy with them and have worn them a lot.  They replaced my skinny jeans as they are still very slim.   The fabric if I recall was 98% cotton so they keep their shape and don’t stretch out.  The rips on the w&w jeans will limit their use in comparison. Just my thoughts...


The AGs are 98% cotton, so are the W&W, which surprised me. That is a good point about the rip. I already have two pairs of ripped jeans, probably don’t need another pair.


----------



## baghabitz34

atlcoach said:


> Anyone have orders from the 9th that still haven't shipped? I have one order with 3 items still showing as preparing to ship. I forgot to do expedited shipping. I'm wondering if I should place another order - the ring I ordered is showing only 2 left!


My order I placed on the 9th just shipped yesterday. Everything else shipped within a day or two.


----------



## baghabitz34

tripamy said:


> I chatted online with Customer Service about the bonus notes. Only those who got the email get the notes.
> 
> She wrote:
> We’re always looking for opportunities to personally engage with our Nordy Club Members and deploying surprise & delight offers. Please continue to read your Nordy Club communication to take advantage of offers.
> 
> I wrote:
> So, does that mean only those who received the email can earn the notes?
> 
> She wrote:
> Yes, it was sent to a specific customers
> 
> Again, I say that's lame. Not the end of the world, but booooooooo...


I’m an Ambassador, spent $$ and didn’t get the email. That’s some bull.


----------



## mgrant

The last of my order finally shipped last night (polos for husband)! I shouldn't need to return anything that's coming thankfully, since they are all things I've purchased in the past and know I'll like - except for the shacket. We'll see about that one when it arrives today. So I guess aside from that one potential return, I'm done!

I'm kind of surprised that I ordered such a small amount for myself this year - even less than last year! I just didn't see as much that I felt was worth buying. Anyone else feel that way about the sale this time around?


----------



## sabrunka

WOOHOO TPF is back!

A couple more items shipped overnight (powder sunscreen and a vince camuto dress).  Got a few stragglers still waiting to be shipped though. I may go in store again today to browse for any returns.  Theres a few things I wanted that are fully gone from the site now, in person is my best bet at this point.


----------



## JoesGirl

I ended up ordering these Silk Pajamas which I’ll use to knock around the house this summer, right now I’m wearing my husband’s boxers and a tshirt. Best to have something appropriate if someone comes to the door! 

And then this popped back in stock I was thinking it might be good under a blazer for work.

we shall see if either gets fulfilled, they were both available for in store pick up.


----------



## Mary in MD

If anyone is returning the Zella Premium Performance Blazer Hoodie in size XS, please let me know.


----------



## buggiewomma

Okay TPF was down when I got a cancellation AND a shipping notice this morning. I DIDN’T KNOW WHO TO TELL OR WHAT TO DO!!!

Anyways… phew!

1. Saw a pop back of the matouk cotton robe that I really wanted that sold out on icon day and bought it last night. It shipped this morning! It’s the M/L but I have no idea which size would actually be better so hopefully it will work. It’s a robe not a cocktail dress so some extra fabric is okay. Have we talked about this here yet??

2. My Z&V star sweatshirt cancelled again. Grrrrrr. Luckily they are having a 50% sale on their website and I got a similar type thing but better…. 100% cashmere black cardigan with the same stars all over it. Wooooo!


----------



## buggiewomma

P.S. not a fan of the “like” moving to the left….. it now takes all of my concentration and both hands to do any like indicator other than the thumbs up.


----------



## vivi24

So happy TPF is back! All my items from the 9th finally shipped, oddly enough, I’m receiving an item I ordered on the 11th today. 
Also, did anybody purchase the Stuart Weitzman boots? I would love your feedback!


----------



## JoesGirl

buggiewomma said:


> Okay TPF was down when I got a cancellation AND a shipping notice this morning. I DIDN’T KNOW WHO TO TELL OR WHAT TO DO!!!
> 
> 1. Saw a pop back of the matouk cotton robe that I really wanted that sold out on icon day and bought it last night. It shipped this morning! It’s the M/L but I have no idea which size would actually be better so hopefully it will work. It’s a robe not a cocktail dress so some extra fabric is okay. Have we talked about this here yet??


We have not, got a link?


----------



## Susies7

One of my first picks, sold on in a 12, so ordered a 10 in this denim All Saints jacket & I love it.  Next is that Club Monaco dress in a large, which does not flatter me & my husband dislikes the ruching, who knew. Next these are my choice in athletic & they are both pretty. My husband said the darker cause easier to keep clean, those are the rag & bone size 7 in safari.  The other are the Cancun 448.  I have to tell you I am between 6.5 & 7, but get 7 in athletics, sockless the cancuns fit but the rag & bone feel too big, in case this helps anyone.  Lastly the black Chelsea boot Caslon size 7 fit big without socks, but should be great with.  I might keep the rag & bone it depends on fit with socks


----------



## vivi24

Susies7 said:


> One of my first picks, sold on in a 12, so ordered a 10 in this denim All Saints jacket & I love it.  Next is that Club Monaco dress in a large, which does not flatter me & my husband dislikes the ruching, who knew. Next these are my choice in athletic & they are both pretty. My husband said the darker cause easier to keep clean, those are the rag & bone size 7 in safari.  The other are the Cancun 448.  I have to tell you I am between 6.5 & 7, but get 7 in athletics, sockless the cancuns fit but the rag & bone feel too big, in case this helps anyone.  Lastly the black Chelsea boot Caslon size 7 fit big without socks, but should be great with.  I might keep the rag & bone it depends on fit with socks
> 
> View attachment 5447337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447340


Love the All Saints jacket on you! 
I bought the black Caslon boots last year and I got so much use out of them, I even bought the ivory this year.


----------



## sabrunka

For those of you that got the nordstrom cashmere tube skirt, how is sizing? I am a 28 in denim usually, was thinking small but could I maybe do XS if I wear the skirt more high rise?


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> For those of you that got the nordstrom cashmere tube skirt, how is sizing? I am a 28 in denim usually, was thinking small but could I maybe do XS if I wear the skirt more high rise?


I’m a 31 and have the small.  I would definitely think you need an XS


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> I’m a 31 and have the small.  I would definitely think you need an XS


Funny I am a 29/30 and chose the medium only because I like things not so snug.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> Funny I am a 29/30 and chose the medium only because I like things not so snug.


Oh that is funny.  I’m short waisted, 5’3 and had to pull the skirt up to just under my chest so the length wouldn’t be too long.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> Oh that is funny.  I’m short waisted, 5’3 and had to pull the skirt up to just under my chest so the length wouldn’t be too long.


I am 5'8"


----------



## sabrunka

lovemyrescues said:


> Funny I am a 29/30 and chose the medium only because I like things not so snug.



Well, looks like I can try both XS and S! I ordered a small but it was the last one, where XS seems to be more plentiful so I may get one of those too just in case


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other. 

The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!









			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


----------



## sabrunka

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


I prefer the Avec jacket! Something about the breast pocket on the sam edelman one seems out of place.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

sabrunka said:


> I prefer the Avec jacket! Something about the breast pocket on the sam edelman one seems out of place.


Agreed - that pocket throws me off.


----------



## paula3boys

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I was looking at these two Coach crossbody bags.  If you look at the pictures, they are identical but in different colors.
> The measurements are also different. Could the measurements be a typo? I can't find either one on the Coach website.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/colorblock-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882551?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FHandbags&color=100
> 
> 
> 
> 7"Lx 4"H x 1.25"D
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/pebbled-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882549?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FWomen%2FHandbags&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> 6"W x 4"H x 1.75"D


They aren't on the Coach site because it is a Nordstrom exclusive style (at least for now). They look like the same item so one of the listing's measurements is definitely off.


----------



## JoesGirl

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


I prefer the Avec too.  The pocket on the top side bothers me on the Edelman jacket


----------



## Daisy22

So I ordered the Wolf Large Caroline Jewelry Box in black for my daughter and the black Caroline travel case. Anyway the large jewelry box hardware was silver not gold - wondering if it was made for sale or Wolf has changed the color of the hardware? Seems strange because the color on the travel box is gold.

Large chest: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wolf-ca...me/Anniversary Sale/All Anniversary&color=001

Travel: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wolf-ca...me/Anniversary Sale/All Anniversary&color=001

I can't decide if I should keep or not - I really wanted the black. At the very least, I think I'll have to return the travel as they don't actually match.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I returned one by mail on Monday. There’s another tpf-er though who is looking out for it. I kept one in S but the XS wasn’t really noticeably smaller, just shorter in the body and in the sleeves. It made it actually look too boxy for me. Maybe it was just the one I got.  


Mary in MD said:


> If anyone is returning the Zella Premium Performance Blazer Hoodie in size XS, please let me know.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

paula3boys said:


> They aren't on the Coach site because it is a Nordstrom exclusive style (at least for now). They look like the same item so one of the listing's measurements is definitely off.


I ordered the black one but its very confusing because one of the reviews (for the black one) say the chain looks cheap and the review for the white and tan one says the chain was extremely heavy and strong!


----------



## titania029

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


Is the Avec gray instead of black? I don’t like the pocket on the Sam Edleman one either. And I think gray is more versatile.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

titania029 said:


> Is the Avec gray instead of black? I don’t like the pocket on the Sam Edleman one either. And I think gray is more versatile.


It is listed as black grey on the website and it does look much lighter due to the distressing (they call it a well-traveled look).


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> We have not, got a link?


Here you go!



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5910899


----------



## JoesGirl

buggiewomma said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5910899



Thank you!!


----------



## buggiewomma

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


I realize that I’m in the minority but I really prefer the Sam. Pocket doesn’t bother me (I kinda like it!) and I agree with you that Sam just looks way higher quality and more expensive. Like a “real” leather jacket that you’re supposed to break in rather than a pre-distressed. They both fit well and look nice though, so you can’t go wrong! Great pics!!


----------



## Lily's Mom

Daisy22 said:


> So I ordered the Wolf Large Caroline Jewelry Box in black for my daughter and the black Caroline travel case. Anyway the large jewelry box hardware was silver not gold - wondering if it was made for sale or Wolf has changed the color of the hardware? Seems strange because the color on the travel box is gold.
> 
> Large chest: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wolf-caroline-jewelry-case/4221556?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/All Anniversary&color=001
> 
> Travel: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wolf-caroline-travel-jewelry-case/4152924?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/All Anniversary&color=001
> 
> I can't decide if I should keep or not - I really wanted the black. At the very least, I think I'll have to return the travel as they don't actually match.


Yeah that would bug me too - on the website the large chest hardware looks gold.  The only thing is will you find a travel one with silver? or will you just forget about a travel size?  Bothers me when pictures don't match in person.  Beautiful Jewelry Box though!


----------



## mpls_doodle

carolswin said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nina-high-waist-ankle-cigarette-jeans-vallery/6902375
> 
> 
> Does anyone have these jeans? I don't have any Rag and Bone but I'm trying to branch out from my AG's. The cut hem is a little weird to me.


I have similar ones. I love rag and bone! I find them pretty similar to AG. Rag and bone sizing is not the most consistent tho. Sometimes I’m a 27 sometimes a 28 and I’m always a 27 in AG


----------



## Lily's Mom

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


I vote for Avec too.  I like weathered leather - makes me less stressed out about wearing it down myself.  I also like the shape of the back of the jacket with the piping in the shape of a v.   Not a fan of the chest pocket or the belt loops at the bottom of the SE jacket.  Also not sure about a double zipper on a shorter jacket.  I sound picky picky but I really see these as minor details of preference.  You look fab in both jackets.


----------



## sabrunka

buggiewomma said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5910899



Oh , thats a nice robe!! I own a crappy, awkward fitting one from VS and a fuzzy one from pottery barn. I need a cotton one tho, time to stalk!


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> Oh , thats a nice robe!! I own a crappy, awkward fitting one from VS and a fuzzy one from pottery barn. I need a cotton one tho, time to stalk!


Sizing is very mysterious! It says “order by your height and weight” with no corresponding size chart. I am now noticing a dude wearing it in one of the pics. The M/L that I got might be giant dude size.   

Oh well… my current $15 robe from Amazon is a men’s L. Maybe I’ll get lucky. Either way, I can let y’all know.


----------



## buggiewomma

Just want to also say that this stalking phase of NAS is kinda thrilling. I feel like I am mainlining a good dose of vicarious victorious joy when y’all successfully stalk and get ship notifications!


----------



## chloethelovely

buggiewomma said:


> 2. My Z&V star sweatshirt cancelled again. Grrrrrr. Luckily they are having a 50% sale on their website and I got a similar type thing but better…. 100% cashmere black cardigan with the same stars all over it. Wooooo!



Well, thanks for the heads up!  I just got a lovely sweater myself!


----------



## Suzzeee

I finally got all of my initial order from 9 pm pst on 7/6 which I paid for expedited shipping. The second order I placed right after that (2 items - neither of which is sold out) that I forgot to do expedited shipping for is still pending. 

Keepers:

Paige Mari slide in black - all leather and nice. Fit is perfect - I’m a 10US and 41 EU

Kut from the Kloth Rachael jeans in 16W - I’m exchanging for a 14W as they ran large but I like the fit and the distressing hits in the right spot. 

Paul Green Nicole bootie -cute, comfy and fits tts. I got the rust color. I love that the top part is unlined- so soft!

Bobbie Brown Face Base Duo - got a sample recently and love this!  

Les Labo perfume sampler - like all 3 fragrances and it’s a nice size for travel. 

Returns:

Farm Rio Maxi - cute but the tie part doesn’t work - top/sleeves won’t stay up. I got in an xl and it’s generous

Good American belted long sleeve dress - I got the black - weird fit with extra fabric in arms and it ran big. 

Prada Pilot 60 MM sunnies - nice size and quality but I wasn’t a fan of them on me. 

Cult Gaia Slide in navy - beautiful shoe and the fit was good. The angle of the heel didn’t work for me and felt like it was higher than the 2” in the description

Paige Paloma mule in leopard - great quality and fit - the style just wasn’t that great on my foot. 

I still have that plaid Abec Les Filles bomber and a rib tee coming (hopefully). 

The plus clothing selection was terrible this year.


----------



## chloethelovely

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


I, too, prefer the Sam jacket.  In part because of the length.  I have owned both cropped and longer Moto jackets over the years.  In my opinion, the longer length is more versatile.  My current, investment-worthy, Moto jacket is full length for that reason.  To me, the longer length looks good with dresses and pants, regardless of where the waist of the pants/dress hit me.  The more cropped jackets looked awkward with certain other waisted pieces.


----------



## chloethelovely

Suzzeee said:


> Good American belted long sleeve dress - I got the black - weird fit with extra fabric in arms and it ran big.


Exactly this! I couldn't understand who would look good in this dress.  Totally weird extra fabric, and I normally wear an 8-10.  The small was the "right" size for me.


----------



## chloethelovely

For everyone who's stalking something, do you know what time of day the inventory is updated? My best guess is sometime overnight, but I don't actually know for sure.


----------



## sabrunka

chloethelovely said:


> For everyone who's stalking something, do you know what time of day the inventory is updated? My best guess is sometime overnight, but I don't actually know for sure.


Its been completely random from my experience. I check very often and notice different sizes pop in and out of stock!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I think you’re right about overnight. I’ve had the best luck snagging something when I check before I get up to go running - 5am PST, or the last time I look at night around 9pm. I don’t remember to look in the middle of the day.

But I’m happy to report all my items have been delivered since my original order at the start of the sale. My NAS is over for the year. Unless of course someone here shows me something I can’t possibly live without. Seriously, please don’t 


chloethelovely said:


> For everyone who's stalking something, do you know what time of day the inventory is updated? My best guess is sometime overnight, but I don't actually know for sure.


----------



## buggiewomma

Suzzeee said:


> I finally got all of my initial order from 9 pm pst on 7/6 which I paid for expedited shipping. The second order I placed right after that (2 items - neither of which is sold out) that I forgot to do expedited shipping for is still pending.
> 
> Keepers:
> 
> Paige Mari slide in black - all leather and nice. Fit is perfect - I’m a 10US and 41 EU
> 
> Kut from the Kloth Rachael jeans in 16W - I’m exchanging for a 14W as they ran large but I like the fit and the distressing hits in the right spot.
> 
> Paul Green Nicole bootie -cute, comfy and fits tts. I got the rust color. I love that the top part is unlined- so soft!
> 
> Bobbie Brown Face Base Duo - got a sample recently and love this!
> 
> Les Labo perfume sampler - like all 3 fragrances and it’s a nice size for travel.
> 
> Returns:
> 
> Farm Rio Maxi - cute but the tie part doesn’t work - top/sleeves won’t stay up. I got in an xl and it’s generous
> 
> Good American belted long sleeve dress - I got the black - weird fit with extra fabric in arms and it ran big.
> 
> Prada Pilot 60 MM sunnies - nice size and quality but I wasn’t a fan of them on me.
> 
> Cult Gaia Slide in navy - beautiful shoe and the fit was good. The angle of the heel didn’t work for me and felt like it was higher than the 2” in the description
> 
> Paige Paloma mule in leopard - great quality and fit - the style just wasn’t that great on my foot.
> 
> I still have that plaid Abec Les Filles bomber and a rib tee coming (hopefully).
> 
> The plus clothing selection was terrible this year.


Geez Louise! That is so annoying. Sorry you’re having such a disappointing experience!


----------



## toujours*chic

baghabitz34 said:


> I’m an Ambassador, spent $$ and didn’t get the email. That’s some bull.


I am an Amby too and did not get the email this week either but I do recall I got it last NAS. Maybe they have some system of selecting different cohorts each NAS. It was a nice surprise and too bad they do not just give it to all the tiers of Nordy Club'rs every NAS as early access draws to a close.


----------



## Lily's Mom

I have a few items waiting I'm waiting for but I just ordered them yesterday.  I did receive in the mean time  a Sam Edelman Anorak coat
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/water-repellent-hooded-anorak/6878494 which is true to size and I will definitely use.  It's lightweight, good pockets, has a hood and covers my butt.  Also got the moonlight pj's this year which I haven't bought for a while but need a new pair.  I like the new ECO fabric - to me it seems softer (maybe it's just newer) but those are true to size and are keepers.  Supposed to receive the Aquatalia Colbie booties saturday.  Waiting to ship is a fleece shirt jacket by Faherty I'm hoping will work.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faherty-holden-high-pile-fleece-jacket/6863870  It looks cozy and I have a thing for plaid this year.  I'm also trying the Blondo loafers in chocolate brown https://www.nordstrom.com/s/halo-waterproof-loafer-women/6880863.  I've definitely fulfilled my wish list and then some and can't think of another thing I need.  Still enjoying all of your purchases.  I'm interested to hear about the silk pajama's and Montauk robe.  Both look so luxurious.


----------



## IslandBari

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


I vote for the Avec.  It's a cleaner look without the belt and chest pocket.  The distressed leather makes it look more authentic.


----------



## VSOP

My cancellations:

The moccamaster canceled. I ordered midnight July 9th and it canceled today. It shows in stock so I ordered again. Let’s see if it ships this time. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6265859
		


I had the brown version on my wishlist. It sold out. I purchased the black and it was in stock when I bought it. Then suddenly it sold out but I figured since I bought it before it sold out I would get it, nope It was canceled. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6518856


----------



## mgrant

Aside from my husband's polos, everything else I ordered came in today. Most of it was for my husband, and he'll be keeping that stuff. Only 3 things were for myself - my favorite bra, which of course I'm keeping, a Jo Malone perfume set, and a shacket.

The shacket is going back. I wasn't that impressed with it, but for only $36 dollars, I thought I might keep it just to throw on over leggings (I'm 5'9" and it still covers my butt) if I needed to run to the store or something. But then I looked down and realized it was shedding all over my clothes. I don't wanna deal with that!

I'm kinda not sure about the perfume set. I only like 2 of the scents, 1 scent is just is ok, and 2 I don't like. I did a quick spritz of each one to smell them and now I feel bad returning it because technically they've been "used". Would it be wrong to return?

And of course as I said before, I returned the Rails top. So basically my husband made out like a bandit and I'm sitting here with a bra and underwhelming perfume


----------



## Lily's Mom

chloethelovely said:


> For everyone who's stalking something, do you know what time of day the inventory is updated? My best guess is sometime overnight, but I don't actually know for sure.


I see things pop up at random.  I just started looking now and saw a Cinq a Sept Denim jacket I hadn't seen before.  I'm surprised that they keep adding items at this point.  I guess Nordstrom knows how to keep us interested besides just stalking restocks.


----------



## mgrant

Lily's Mom said:


> I have a few items waiting I'm waiting for but I just ordered them yesterday.  I did receive in the mean time  a Sam Edelman Anorak coat
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/water-repellent-hooded-anorak/6878494 which is true to size and I will definitely use.  It's lightweight, good pockets, has a hood and covers my butt.  Also got the moonlight pj's this year which I haven't bought for a while but need a new pair.  I like the new ECO fabric - to me it seems softer (maybe it's just newer) but those are true to size and are keepers.  Supposed to receive the Aquatalia Colbie booties saturday.  Waiting to ship is a fleece shirt jacket by Faherty I'm hoping will work.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faherty-holden-high-pile-fleece-jacket/6863870  It looks cozy and I have a thing for plaid this year.  I'm also trying the Blondo loafers in chocolate brown https://www.nordstrom.com/s/halo-waterproof-loafer-women/6880863.  I've definitely fulfilled my wish list and then some and can't think of another thing I need.  Still enjoying all of your purchases.  I'm interested to hear about the silk pajama's and Montauk robe.  Both look so luxurious.


I'm interested in that Faherty jacket too. I have several things from the brand and haven't been disappointed yet. Curious to know if it sheds or not!


----------



## Lily's Mom

mgrant said:


> I'm interested in that Faherty jacket too. I have several things from the brand and haven't been disappointed yet. Curious to know if it sheds or not!


Hadn't thought of that but if I get mine first I'll let you know.  I think the brand is pretty solid so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## KathrynS

Daisy22 said:


> So I ordered the Wolf Large Caroline Jewelry Box in black for my daughter and the black Caroline travel case. Anyway the large jewelry box hardware was silver not gold - wondering if it was made for sale or Wolf has changed the color of the hardware? Seems strange because the color on the travel box is gold.
> 
> Large chest: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wolf-caroline-jewelry-case/4221556?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/All Anniversary&color=001
> 
> Travel: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wolf-caroline-travel-jewelry-case/4152924?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/All Anniversary&color=001
> 
> I can't decide if I should keep or not - I really wanted the black. At the very least, I think I'll have to return the travel as they don't actually match.


It must be made for sale because everything on wolf site says gold hardware. I do think it’s more of a champagne gold than yellow.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Just received the King comforter sets from Peri Home and they are not going to work. I love the pattern but the stitching is very flimsy and looks like it will fall apart and they are way too small for an Eastern King mattress. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/peri-home-cut-geo-comforter-sham-set/4974598?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg5
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/peri-home-clipped-floral-comforter-sham-set/5604978?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220707_productimg2


----------



## Daisy22

KathrynS said:


> It must be made for sale because everything on wolf site says gold hardware. I do think it’s more of a champagne gold than yellow.


Yes, I was wondering if I just got a really pale gold that looks silver. I thought about ordering another to compare.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I also ordered this Julia Jordan on July 6 with expedited shipping and it is now being prepared to ship. When I placed the order, it went through with the other items in the same order with expedited shipping.  My SA said it is being shipped from another store so I'm not sure what happened  just another randomness with the anniversary sale.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/julia-jordan-halter-neck-jumpsuit-regular-petite/4628861?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg7


----------



## sabrunka

I feel bad for non card holders, theres barely anything in stock for them to shop tomorrow!! Curious if Nordstrom will restock anything.


----------



## englishprof

For those interested in these, these are back up in rose quartz color: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/siren-rose-quartz-drop-earrings-online-trunk-show/7043609?color=rose gold


----------



## rutabaga

chloethelovely said:


> For everyone who's stalking something, do you know what time of day the inventory is updated? My best guess is sometime overnight, but I don't actually know for sure.


I’ve had good luck with snagging popbacks at 9pm PST. Both of my orders shipped, too! Sometimes it’s randomly throughout the day. I’ve been lucky and only placed three orders and have had zero cancellations. Surprisingly, only the expandable LC hasn’t shipped (ordered 7/9).


----------



## llogie

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and...ome/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=420
Haven’t worn bootcut jeans in years and I have a hard time finding a good fit especially with length (5’1 and size 4-6).  First time trying this brand and pleasantly surprised!  Maybe I’ll actually tuck my tops into this jean.  Totally not high end denim but good for the price and it does feel very comfy (like leggings).  I’d say these jeans run a size big but I ordered a 6P mostly because I am carrying extra weight in my stomach and waistline.

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...ome/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=419
I started wearing EF about a year ago and while I initially resisted because I thought it was too aging, her clothes really do fit into my wardrobe so easily.  I wore this top to work today.  Made in USA!  Definitely will be a workhorse piece.


----------



## mahlo13

llogie said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and-wisdom-wit-wisdom-ab-solution-high-waist-itty-bitty-bootcut-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5609488?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=420
> Haven’t worn bootcut jeans in years and I have a hard time finding a good fit especially with length (5’1 and size 4-6).  First time trying this brand and pleasantly surprised!  Maybe I’ll actually tuck my tops into this jean.  Totally not high end denim but good for the price and it does feel very comfy (like leggings).  I’d say these jeans run a size big but I ordered a 6P mostly because I am carrying extra weight in my stomach and waistline.
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-mock-neck-cap-sleeve-top/6882294?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=419
> I started wearing EF about a year ago and while I initially resisted because I thought it was too aging, her clothes really do fit into my wardrobe so easily.  I wore this top to work today.  Made in USA!  Definitely will be a workhorse piece.


I love Eileen Fisher as well! I’m perhaps younger than their target demographic but the clothes are just so well made. My pair of pants I’ve had for 4 yrs now still look new! I was able to wear it pre, during & post pregnancy lol


----------



## piosavsfan

llogie said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and-wisdom-wit-wisdom-ab-solution-high-waist-itty-bitty-bootcut-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5609488?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=420
> Haven’t worn bootcut jeans in years and I have a hard time finding a good fit especially with length (5’1 and size 4-6).  First time trying this brand and pleasantly surprised!  Maybe I’ll actually tuck my tops into this jean.  Totally not high end denim but good for the price and it does feel very comfy (like leggings).  I’d say these jeans run a size big but I ordered a 6P mostly because I am carrying extra weight in my stomach and waistline.
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-mock-neck-cap-sleeve-top/6882294?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=419
> I started wearing EF about a year ago and while I initially resisted because I thought it was too aging, her clothes really do fit into my wardrobe so easily.  I wore this top to work today.  Made in USA!  Definitely will be a workhorse piece.


Did you get your normal size in the EF top or size down?


----------



## llogie

piosavsfan said:


> Did you get your normal size in the EF top or size down?


Normal size.  I did not size down.  It has a nice drape and doesn’t cling but is not oversized.


----------



## SystarSystem

So.. Nordstrom is selling the Rails plaid Hunter shirts for $109.99, claiming regular price is $168. However, the tag on my Rails Hunter shirt says it's $99.90...







ETA: I also got the Hunter in teal and it's in transit.. definitely checking if that one is also tagged as $99.90!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I received the Lana Jewelry Hooked on Hoops Diamond Earrings...definitely going back! The diamond is not visible!  

This sale has been a bust for me so far!


----------



## HeatherGrace

I didn’t really see it until one of you mentioned it. It was sent about 9:30 am yesterday. 


toujours*chic said:


> I am an Amby too and did not get the email this week either but I do recall I got it last NAS. Maybe they have some system of selecting different cohorts each NAS. It was a nice surprise and too bad they do not just give it to all the tiers of Nordy Club'rs every NAS as early access draws to a close.


----------



## Annisalelover

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


They both look amazing on you!  I would be tempted to keep both.  You know, different looks because one is distressed!


----------



## piosavsfan

englishprof said:


> For those interested in these, these are back up in rose quartz color: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/siren-rose-quartz-drop-earrings-online-trunk-show/7043609?color=rose gold
> View attachment 5447703


I bought these last night after getting the bonus point email. Excited to see them in person! They already shipped this AM even though I still have stuff from 7/9 that hasn't shipped.


----------



## Tagner

I’ve had some luck getting items that come back in stock between 9-11 pm PST


----------



## chandra920

I’m an ambassador and I used to get a $40 dining voucher.  I didn’t this year.  Did others?  It’s not a huge deal, but we actually eat there kind of a lot.


----------



## englishprof

piosavsfan said:


> I bought these last night after getting the bonus point email. Excited to see them in person! They already shipped this AM even though I still have stuff from 7/9 that hasn't shipped.





piosavsfan said:


> I bought these last night after getting the bonus point email. Excited to see them in person! They already shipped this AM even though I still have stuff from 7/9 that hasn't shipped.


The looked gorg on @buggiewomma in the green!! (I love my Monica Vinader Siren Mini Drop Huggie Hoop Earrings also in the green  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/siren-m...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=665


----------



## SoCalGal2016

chandra920 said:


> I’m an ambassador and I used to get a $40 dining voucher.  I didn’t this year.  Did others?  It’s not a huge deal, but we actually eat there kind of a lot.


I got a $40 lunch credit from the July 7 in-store early access. It was part of a gift basket for icon access.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

chandra920 said:


> I’m an ambassador and I used to get a $40 dining voucher.  I didn’t this year.  Did others?  It’s not a huge deal, but we actually eat there kind of a lot.



There was a coupon for $6 for the Nordstrom Cafe on the sale catalog that was sent to my house. I didn't use it.


----------



## noellesmommy

chandra920 said:


> I’m an ambassador and I used to get a $40 dining voucher.  I didn’t this year.  Did others?  It’s not a huge deal, but we actually eat there kind of a lot.


I've been an ambassador for years and never received one. And this year, for the first time, I didn't receive a print catalog in the mail either.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Luv2Shop1 said:


> There was a coupon for $6 for the Nordstrom Cafe on the sale catalog that was sent to my house. I didn't use it.


I participated in one of the first virtual Anniversary Sale events and got an email with a coupon for a free smoothie at the cafe. Used it Tuesday.


----------



## lovemyrescues

noellesmommy said:


> I've been an ambassador for years and never received one. And this year, for the first time, I didn't receive a print catalog in the mail either.


I saw stacks of them in store. If I had known about the coupon…


----------



## pixiejenna

llogie said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and-wisdom-wit-wisdom-ab-solution-high-waist-itty-bitty-bootcut-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5609488?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=420
> Haven’t worn bootcut jeans in years and I have a hard time finding a good fit especially with length (5’1 and size 4-6).  First time trying this brand and pleasantly surprised!  Maybe I’ll actually tuck my tops into this jean.  Totally not high end denim but good for the price and it does feel very comfy (like leggings).  I’d say these jeans run a size big but I ordered a 6P mostly because I am carrying extra weight in my stomach and waistline.
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-mock-neck-cap-sleeve-top/6882294?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=419
> I started wearing EF about a year ago and while I initially resisted because I thought it was too aging, her clothes really do fit into my wardrobe so easily.  I wore this top to work today.  Made in USA!  Definitely will be a workhorse piece.



I haven’t worn bootcut jeans in a long time either but another person in this thread got this pair and I liked them enough on her to order them. I was able to get them in petite too. I hope they work when I get them. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and...ns-blue-artisanal-nordstrom-exclusive/6463385


----------



## tearex

buggiewomma said:


> Okay TPF was down when I got a cancellation AND a shipping notice this morning. I DIDN’T KNOW WHO TO TELL OR WHAT TO DO!!!
> 
> Anyways… phew!
> 
> 1. Saw a pop back of the matouk cotton robe that I really wanted that sold out on icon day and bought it last night. It shipped this morning! It’s the M/L but I have no idea which size would actually be better so hopefully it will work. It’s a robe not a cocktail dress so some extra fabric is okay. Have we talked about this here yet??
> 
> 2. My Z&V star sweatshirt cancelled again. Grrrrrr. Luckily they are having a 50% sale on their website and I got a similar type thing but better…. 100% cashmere black cardigan with the same stars all over it. Wooooo!


You are dangerous for my wallet! Now I'm stalking the Matouk robe... and the sheets again. I got a cancellation for a Matouk sheet popback.


----------



## tearex

llogie said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and-wisdom-wit-wisdom-ab-solution-high-waist-itty-bitty-bootcut-jeans-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/5609488?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=420
> Haven’t worn bootcut jeans in years and I have a hard time finding a good fit especially with length (5’1 and size 4-6).  First time trying this brand and pleasantly surprised!  Maybe I’ll actually tuck my tops into this jean.  Totally not high end denim but good for the price and it does feel very comfy (like leggings).  I’d say these jeans run a size big but I ordered a 6P mostly because I am carrying extra weight in my stomach and waistline.
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-mock-neck-cap-sleeve-top/6882294?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women/Clothing&color=419
> I started wearing EF about a year ago and while I initially resisted because I thought it was too aging, her clothes really do fit into my wardrobe so easily.  I wore this top to work today.  Made in USA!  Definitely will be a workhorse piece.





mahlo13 said:


> I love Eileen Fisher as well! I’m perhaps younger than their target demographic but the clothes are just so well made. My pair of pants I’ve had for 4 yrs now still look new! I was able to wear it pre, during & post pregnancy lol



I don't think EF is aging at all, but I also probably younger than the target demographic! Sure, their stuff isn't avant-garde and is sartorially "safe", but the clothes are true staples and workhorses. My first EF purchase was from an outlet back in college and I was so excited. I particularly love their silk items. I didn't pick up any EF pieces this time, but I still wear my silk tunic from a few anniversary sales ago even though it hangs on me loosely now.


----------



## tearex

chandra920 said:


> I’m an ambassador and I used to get a $40 dining voucher.  I didn’t this year.  Did others?  It’s not a huge deal, but we actually eat there kind of a lot.


It's supposed to be for Icons only this year. I'm an ambassador and got one, but I don't think that there is *that* many Icons in my area, so... excess cards? The store manager was walking around and handed it to my SA to give me at some point.


Luv2Shop1 said:


> There was a coupon for $6 for the Nordstrom Cafe on the sale catalog that was sent to my house. I didn't use it.


I wondered why I didn't get a catalog this year. Turns out they decided to send it to my parent's place! I've deleted their address from my account since just in case .


lovemyrescues said:


> I saw stacks of them in store. If I had known about the coupon…


I picked up a copy of the catalog in store. It wasn't in there. Different version maybe.


----------



## Lily's Mom

chandra920 said:


> I’m an ambassador and I used to get a $40 dining voucher.  I didn’t this year.  Did others?  It’s not a huge deal, but we actually eat there kind of a lot.


I have never gotten a voucher for dining during Anniversary sale.  I think I have been an ambassador consistently through the years.  One year at Christmas they sent me a free lunch if I came in but I didn't.  This year is the first time I've received something with the email for bonus notes.


----------



## louise_elouise

Oh man, just tried to purchase and they are sold out of the good stuff


----------



## vivi24

I didn’t see anything restock! I triple checked all of the items on my wish list and nothing came back in stock.


----------



## louise_elouise

vivi24 said:


> I didn’t see anything restock! I triple checked all of the items on my wish list and nothing came back in stock.


Do you think some times will be available in store? I’m after the Augustinus bader rich cream…


----------



## tearex

More thoughts on items newly received and things that went back!
*
Lafayette 148 New York Jasper Stretch Cotton Twill Coat* - As usual, Lafayette sizing is roomy so I sized down to XS. The coat is well made as consistent with the brand. It is a very straight coat that can seem utilitarian especially when buttoned up. I like this coat a lot more unbuttoned to give it some flare around my frame. Still undecided on it.

*Merrell Alpine Strap Sandal* (Burlwood) - I love the colorway and the numerous buckles and straps. As a half size, I did size half down instead of half up as recommended. I will keep this sandal, but there are some "issues" with it that other reviews have commented on. The rear velcro strap can be longer than needed - I noticed this on my right foot, but not the left. The raised area for the toes on the footbed seems molded too far back - I can slightly feel it on the upper sole of my foot depending on how far forward my foot is.

*Vince Side Slit V-Neck Tunic Sweater* (Terrarium) - TTS for the oversized fit in the model pictures. One size down is still a loose fit, but not as baggy. The sleeve don't cover my hand for instance. Like it, but not in love with it, especially since it's just a wool blend for the price. Probably returning and parking this for later (and going down two sizes instead).

*Alo Stride Shorts *- The fit on these is weird and may not work for you if you're pear shaped or have a thicker rear/thigh area. I'm a small per the size guide, which fits around the waist but is tighter on the rear. The medium is looser but has some sag on the upper rear near the waist. Undecided but likely keeping the small as I love the teal color.

*Robert Barakett Georgia Crewneck T-Shirt *- For the guys, my SO has been loving this shirt. Getting him to wear something other than old band shirts or free promotional polos he comes across at work is hard! I came across these and handed them to him while he was trying on a suit and he was surprisingly willing to get a few in different colors! Lots of color options and there's a V-Neck version as well. I caught him wearing one twice already this week. 

Returned: 

*AllSaints Women's Aleida Tri Blazer* - Fits TTS. My SO liked the fit of this blazer on me the best out of all jackets I've tried so far, even compared to the Z&V skull blazer. I happen to agree. Unfortunately, the fit and finish isn't quite there as the poly-blend this blazer is uses is thin and very pliable. It is very easy to see the raw edge of fabric under the shoulder seam when I put this on. This would've been a winner if a different/stiffer material was used. Sizing up would probably hide this issue if one prefers a boxier fit.

*UGG Slipper* - Somehow, I missed that the lining wasn't actually shearling (only the trim). Pity since I really liked the forest green color. I rather pay the extra bucks for the lining to be shearling too. 

*Reiss Elise Wool Blend Longline Coat* (Navy) - Other than getting a size too large for me, I couldn't deal with it being unlined. Plus, I won't have much opportunity to wear it in warmer climes.

*Stuart Weitzman Twist Sleek 95 Sandal* - I ordered a half size smaller than my usual shoe size on the basis of a previous SW sandal which was a mistake. Go with your usual size to start with. The shoe seems to run slightly narrow, but that can be due to me ordering the wrong size. It is well constructed shoe, but I don't _need_ it so I won't be re-ordering in a larger size for now.


----------



## vivi24

louise_elouise said:


> Do you think some times will be available in store? I’m after the Augustinus bader rich cream…


It might be worth to pop in just to double check, but it doesn’t look like they’re doing a huge restock.


----------



## Michelle1x

Somebody was looking for this Veronica Beard Beacon Blazer (the pink one) - there are 2 sizes restocked


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-beacon-blazer/6880938


----------



## Fashion is Art

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just received both the leather jackets, Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman Piped Leather Moto Jacket. I like them both but the Avec is more cropped so it gives you a waist line but the leather is very distressed.  The SE is longer, is dressier and the leather is looks more expensive. They are within $40 of each other.
> 
> The first pic is the Avec, the second one is the Sam and the last one shows them side by side. Really appreciate your feedback as I don't want to keep both!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447416
> View attachment 5447418
> View attachment 5447413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-biker-jacket/6878561?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T400ShipCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493615&utm_content=20220706_productimg1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sam-edelman-piped-leather-moto-jacket/6878501?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493766&utm_content=20220705_productimg2


Hi
I prefer the Avec on you.  I am not familiar with the brand so can’t comment on quality but I don’t like the pocket high up on the Sam and prefer the smoother end on the Avec.  I think it flatters you more.  The distressing does not show in the pic on you but does in the side by side so I suppose you need to be okay with that.  Leather does look good when broken in.


----------



## buggiewomma

mahlo13 said:


> I love Eileen Fisher as well! I’m perhaps younger than their target demographic but the clothes are just so well made. My pair of pants I’ve had for 4 yrs now still look new! I was able to wear it pre, during & post pregnancy lol


I love her too. I kind of keep it a secret cause it’s my grandma’s fave brand but the pocket t-shirt dress this year is SO DARLING. I’ll try to take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> You are dangerous for my wallet! Now I'm stalking the Matouk robe... and the sheets again. I got a cancellation for a Matouk sheet popback.


Sorry not sorry!!


----------



## sabrunka

Morning all! Have any of you tried Wayf clothing? Ive been stalking the pleated trousers and they popped back in a small. I bought them but Im confident ill  need a medium, hoping im lucky tho lol.

Edit: Well a medium popped up too so I also got that.  Still interested in any opinions/feedback though!


----------



## sabrunka

Also, looks like finally I have some more items trickling in today.  A dress from French Connection, another pair of the Rag & Bone wedge boots (although I'm fairly certain I wont keep them, not sure why I got white boots), and one of my boyfriends shirts.

There's some items that still haven't shipped from the 11th & 12th, being some Natori thongs, Club Monaco dress, NYDJ faux leather skirt and the allsaints balfern jacket.  I feel embarrassed already that the delivery drivers coming to my area are going to come to me so many times, good thing its all different carriers at least lol.

Oh- Another question too.  Do any of you know of bloggers or vloggers posting hauls/fit reviews of the more "expensive"/unique items? Everything I've found has been for the EXACT same items... 10s of videos and posts of the same Barefoot Dreams, Dolce Vita, beauty, etc.


----------



## adlgel

Michelle1x said:


> Somebody was looking for this Veronica Beard Beacon Blazer (the pink one) - there are 2 sizes restocked
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-beacon-blazer/6880938


Thank you, that was me.  So far I saw it restocked in a size 6 maybe yesterday or the day before and this morning in 00.  What was the second size restocked that you saw this morning?  I'm looking for it in a size 10.


----------



## tearex

buggiewomma said:


> Okay TPF was down when I got a cancellation AND a shipping notice this morning. I DIDN’T KNOW WHO TO TELL OR WHAT TO DO!!!
> 
> Anyways… phew!
> 
> 1. Saw a pop back of the matouk cotton robe that I really wanted that sold out on icon day and bought it last night. It shipped this morning! It’s the M/L but I have no idea which size would actually be better so hopefully it will work. It’s a robe not a cocktail dress so some extra fabric is okay. Have we talked about this here yet??
> 
> 2. My Z&V star sweatshirt cancelled again. Grrrrrr. Luckily they are having a 50% sale on their website and I got a similar type thing but better…. 100% cashmere black cardigan with the same stars all over it. Wooooo!



Since it seems you're about the same size in tops as me, did you pick up the Z&V cardigan in small or medium? I'm eyeing a different sweater and not sure which size I want to commit to with no refunds allowed.


----------



## KathrynS

Got a pop back of the Zella jumpsuit I wanted to try this morning. But I really just want the coach bag from 7/13 to ship. Since it’s been sitting in preparing to ship I haven’t been watching for returns and I’m afraid it’ll cancel.


----------



## VSOP

I was able to get a pop back at 2 am EST for something I was stalking. Let’s see if it ships. 

I have 2 pairs of boots and a trench coat to return, I’m taking back to the store tomorrow. This will be my first time going to the store since sale started. I Still have a lot that is in transit I haven’t received yet. I have 4 items to be shipped.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My husband just pinged me that a few new things he likes had popped up and he made an order (Travis Matthews polos if anyone else has someone who likes these)....  So I am off to look for myself...


----------



## titania029

This skirt (BlankNYC) and shoes (Bernado) were my most exciting purchases of the sale. Skirt is of substantial weight, runs small and has no stretch. I am between 26 and 27, and need a 28. The shoes are a little tight in the front, but I do have a wide foot. Hopefully they stretch some. Modeling with Treasure and Bond all cotton sweater.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I have some disappointments from the sale. The first one is I ordered two pairs of the timberland boots in different sizes because I'm a 8.5 w and they didn't offer this in wide width. They shipped directly from the vendor and when I opened the box it only had 1 pair of boots in it both were listed on the invoice. I like the boots and tried them on but I couldn't compare them to the size up. So it kind of turns me off because they didn't send me both boots. Now I'm going to have to try to get refunded for the missing boots. It kind of makes me want to return the pair I did get. It sours the experience. And there's absolutely no way two pairs of boots could fit in the box mailed to me.

My other disappointment is I got my other 1.state top in purple and it has visible makeup on it from someone who tried it on. It would probably come out when washed but I also don't feel like it should have been sent out like this. They no longer have this size and color available anymore.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> Also, looks like finally I have some more items trickling in today.  A dress from French Connection, another pair of the Rag & Bone wedge boots (although I'm fairly certain I wont keep them, not sure why I got white boots), and one of my boyfriends shirts.
> 
> There's some items that still haven't shipped from the 11th & 12th, being some Natori thongs, Club Monaco dress, NYDJ faux leather skirt and the allsaints balfern jacket.  I feel embarrassed already that the delivery drivers coming to my area are going to come to me so many times, good thing its all different carriers at least lol.
> 
> Oh- Another question too.  Do any of you know of bloggers or vloggers posting hauls/fit reviews of the more "expensive"/unique items? Everything I've found has been for the EXACT same items... 10s of videos and posts of the same Barefoot Dreams, Dolce Vita, beauty, etc.


Rose Hayes and also the Nordstrom 6 ladies did try ons of the pricier items towards the beginning of the sale. Look both up on Instagram.


----------



## chloethelovely

These lovelies popped back in for a minute this morning, and I ordered them. They are already showing as sold out, so who knows if I will actually receive them.


----------



## Michelle1x

adlgel said:


> Thank you, that was me.  So far I saw it restocked in a size 6 maybe yesterday or the day before and this morning in 00.  What was the second size restocked that you saw this morning?  I'm looking for it in a size 10.


it was a 14 I think


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> Since it seems you're about the same size in tops as me, did you pick up the Z&V cardigan in small or medium? I'm eyeing a different sweater and not sure which size I want to commit to with no refunds allowed.


I got a S. Normally I would have bought a M, but I have so many drapey oversized sweaters like Jenni Kayne style so I thought it would be fun to get it smaller. It says “designed for a looser fit” so I am not really worried about it being too tight. I agree that final sale is stressful!


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> This skirt (BlankNYC) and shoes (Bernado) were my most exciting purchases of the sale. Skirt is of substantial weight, runs small and has no stretch. I am between 26 and 27, and need a 28. The shoes are a little tight in the front, but I do have a wide foot. Hopefully they stretch some. Modeling with Treasure and Bond all cotton sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447999


That sweater!!!


----------



## buggiewomma

pixiejenna said:


> So I have some disappointments from the sale. The first one is I ordered two pairs of the timberland boots in different sizes because I'm a 8.5 w and they didn't offer this in wide width. They shipped directly from the vendor and when I opened the box it only had 1 pair of boots in it both were listed on the invoice. I like the boots and tried them on but I couldn't compare them to the size up. So it kind of turns me off because they didn't send me both boots. Now I'm going to have to try to get refunded for the missing boots. It kind of makes me want to return the pair I did get. It sours the experience. And there's absolutely no way two pairs of boots could fit in the box mailed to me.
> 
> My other disappointment is I got my other 1.state top in purple and it has visible makeup on it from someone who tried it on. It would probably come out when washed but I also don't feel like it should have been sent out like this. They no longer have this size and color available anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5448000
> View attachment 5448001
> View attachment 5448002
> View attachment 5448003


That is so annoying!! I know I should encourage you to return them, but geez—they are darling.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Looks like there are a lot of beauty GWP.  I am sure they were there before.


----------



## buggiewomma

Shout out to @tearex who returned the sz 8 allsaints Caden and had an SA hold it for me! They are headed to shipping! YeeHAW! 

MVP All-star TPF comrade!!

And what a cute user name!

ETA: it already shipped!


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Shout out to @tearex who returned the sz 8 allsaints Caden and had an SA hold it for me! They are headed to shipping! YeeHAW!
> 
> MVP All-star TPF comrade!!
> 
> And what a cute user name


That is great!  You get the item and the SA gets the commission!


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> That is great!  You get the item and the SA gets the commission!


Yes! She was awesome too. She texted me this morning to do the transaction and I told her I was just paying at Starbucks. I called her a couple minutes later, and she picked up and said “hey there I’m so sorry but I just sold it,” and I was just silent and sad. Then she said “GOTCHA!” and was so super nice and helpful. She had fantastic comedic timing.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Pop back in small and medium 
Ridley Funnel Neck Wool Sweater
ALLSAINTS



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-ridley-funnel-neck-wool-sweater/6974960


----------



## tearex

titania029 said:


> This skirt (BlankNYC) and shoes (Bernado) were my most exciting purchases of the sale. Skirt is of substantial weight, runs small and has no stretch. I am between 26 and 27, and need a 28. The shoes are a little tight in the front, but I do have a wide foot. Hopefully they stretch some. Modeling with Treasure and Bond all cotton sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447999



That entire outfit is just _*chef's kiss*_. I love all those items on you, especially the Bernardos!


----------



## lovemyrescues

OK I just noticed (and finally) you can ship some Nordstrom Rack purchases to a Nordstrom store and even better RETURN Rack items to a Nordstrom instead of the Rack!  Finally.

That being said this leather Longchamp backpack is cute and 40% off https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/le-foulonne-leather-backpack/6566022


----------



## tearex

buggiewomma said:


> Shout out to @tearex who returned the sz 8 allsaints Caden and had an SA hold it for me! They are headed to shipping! YeeHAW!
> 
> MVP All-star TPF comrade!!
> 
> And what a cute user name





buggiewomma said:


> Yes! She was awesome too. She texted me this morning to do the transaction and I told her I was just paying at Starbucks. I called her a couple minutes later, and she picked up and said “hey there I’m so sorry but I just sold it,” and I was just silent and sad. Then she said “GOTCHA!” and was so super nice and helpful. She had fantastic comedic timing.



Yay, I'm so glad you got it! That SA was new to me but we had a GREAT time chit-chatting about the NAS items I was returning, what worked about the pieces or didn't, etc. She was super excited seeing items my store didn't bring in and was just overall fantastic to work with.


----------



## titania029

tearex said:


> That entire outfit is just _*chef's kiss*_. I love all those items on you, especially the Bernardos!


I have funny-shaped feet, so I almost can't wear any heels. When I find shoes with heels I can deal with, I get very excited. And thank you!


----------



## rose80

It seems like the glorious La Ligne sweater was a first day or nope thing…don’t even see it available to add to wishlist! Has anyone else?


----------



## lovemyrescues

rose80 said:


> It seems like the glorious La Ligne sweater was a first day or nope thing…don’t even see it available to add to wishlist! Has anyone else?


It reads sold out.  Maybe you can ask a SA to look out for popbacks. Here is the link https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sailor-stripe-cotton-sweater/6905075


----------



## rose80

lovemyrescues said:


> It reads sold out.  Maybe you can ask a SA to look out for popbacks. Here is the link https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sailor-stripe-cotton-sweater/6905075


Thank you! So annoyed it doesn’t have a wishlist option ha. I did flag to a friend’s SA. She was kinda like…best of luck w that one lol. Apparently it often goes, bc it’s an exclusive colorway.


----------



## vivi24

rose80 said:


> It seems like the glorious La Ligne sweater was a first day or nope thing…don’t even see it available to add to wishlist! Has anyone else?


I saw one come back in stock late last night, size Medium. By the time I came  on here to post about it, it had sold out.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rose80 said:


> Thank you! So annoyed it doesn’t have a wishlist option ha. I did flag to a friend’s SA. She was kinda like…best of luck w that one lol. Apparently it often goes, bc it’s an exclusive colorway.


Their website has gorgeous sweaters but right now all full price https://lalignenyc.com/collections/knitwear


----------



## *Nikara

Finally got all of my order from the 7th except for the Free People Leo Henley Tee which is supposed to arrive Monday.

Some things I'm Keeping:
*Longchamp Large LePliage Neo travel Bag* - I have the Longchamp Small Le Pliage Neo Nylon Tote and loves it so much, so I think this might be good for my upcoming travel (hence the excuse for a new bag, lol).  It is 5 inches wider and 3 inches taller than the small I have.

*Sam Edelman Belted Wool Blend Coat* - This coat is heavy and it's 95% wool, I was instantly quite warm after putting it on for a minute.  I probably need to shorten the sleeves a little and adjust the belt loop to be closer to the body as it is sticking too far outward.  Other than that, a solid basic everyday coat for a pretty reasonable price.

*Spanx Booty Boost Active High Waist 7/8 Leggings* - YES to the 7/8 length as they are just the right full length for me and HELLO booty, I didn't realize you are there!

Also keeping all the Zella active wear in purple nebula color (Bra, legging, t-shirt etc) - I just really like that color

Some things I'm Returning:
*Zella Renew Zip Front Bodysuit* - Clearly I didn't read the description or watch the video, as I was surprise to find there is no opening at the bottom for bathroom so it's just a no.  It is too bad as it is difficult to find a bodysuit that is not a thong...

*Zella Layla High Waist Pocket Ankle Pants* & *Cece Straight leg Ponte Pants* - I went up to medium in the zella and the length is good for me, but the fitting is a little tight still across the hip and I think I make a sound when I walk in them.  Cece I fit the small, great stretch and feels more like leggings, but the length is too long.  My husband thinks I have hooves with the front slit, now I cannot un-see it... so both are going back

*Reiss Elise Wool Blend Longline Coat in Navy *- I compare this with last year's version (as I was able to snag one from Nordstrom Rack online), this year's version is softer and lighter as it seems thinner than last year's version.  I don't like the pocket placement of this year's version and the folded up cuff style as it looks more bathrobe like.  The Navy is very dark, almost black.

*Theory L. New Hooded Gingham Wool Blend Wrap Coat *- It just looks very bulky on me.  Also when the top button is button up the bottom flares open without the belt, and when belted, the gap kept between top button and belt opens up.  It could be I just got a size too big.  

Uncertain and need advice:
So I got the last year's Reiss Leah Coat in Camel from Nordstorm Rack online, but it looks like it's been worn and returned as the tag was clearly cut and then tied back on, and the back slit inside stitching broke and will need to be sewn back.  It was marked down to $220, but I am not sure if I should keep it.  I really like the color and style, but the material isn't so great and I don't know if it's worth it, especially the condition it came in.  Should I return it?


----------



## pixiejenna

buggiewomma said:


> That is so annoying!! I know I should encourage you to return them, but geez—they are darling.


They are cute I normally hate color block stuff but I really like these. It must be the 5 year old in me who’s like look at all the pretty colors. I have a few older pairs of timberlands that are shot after walking so much in them I’ve been wanting to get replacements. They don;t seem to offer as much styles as they used to in wide widths. These were a bit snug width wise but I think that they will be fine after a few wears. Not sure if these will last as long as my other timberlands the heel part is weird the bottom is the normal durable sole but the fun color stripe part is a different material.


----------



## sabrunka

*Nikara said:


> Finally got all of my order from the 7th except for the Free People Leo Henley Tee which is supposed to arrive Monday.
> 
> Some things I'm Keeping:
> *Longchamp Large LePliage Neo travel Bag* - I have the Longchamp Small Le Pliage Neo Nylon Tote and loves it so much, so I think this might be good for my upcoming travel (hence the excuse for a new bag, lol).  It is 5 inches wider and 3 inches taller than the small I have.
> 
> *Sam Edelman Belted Wool Blend Coat* - This coat is heavy and it's 95% wool, I was instantly quite warm after putting it on for a minute.  I probably need to shorten the sleeves a little and adjust the belt loop to be closer to the body as it is sticking too far outward.  Other than that, a solid basic everyday coat for a pretty reasonable price.
> 
> *Spanx Booty Boost Active High Waist 7/8 Leggings* - YES to the 7/8 length as they are just the right full length for me and HELLO booty, I didn't realize you are there!
> 
> Also keeping all the Zella active wear in purple nebula color (Bra, legging, t-shirt etc) - I just really like that color
> 
> Some things I'm Returning:
> *Zella Renew Zip Front Bodysuit* - Clearly I didn't read the description or watch the video, as I was surprise to find there is no opening at the bottom for bathroom so it's just a no.  It is too bad as it is difficult to find a bodysuit that is not a thong...
> 
> *Zella Layla High Waist Pocket Ankle Pants* & *Cece Straight leg Ponte Pants* - I went up to medium in the zella and the length is good for me, but the fitting is a little tight still across the hip and I think I make a sound when I walk in them.  Cece I fit the small, great stretch and feels more like leggings, but the length is too long.  My husband thinks I have hooves with the front slit, now I cannot un-see it... so both are going back
> 
> *Reiss Elise Wool Blend Longline Coat in Navy *- I compare this with last year's version (as I was able to snag one from Nordstrom Rack online), this year's version is softer and lighter as it seems thinner than last year's version.  I don't like the pocket placement of this year's version and the folded up cuff style as it looks more bathrobe like.  The Navy is very dark, almost black.
> 
> *Theory L. New Hooded Gingham Wool Blend Wrap Coat *- It just looks very bulky on me.  Also when the top button is button up the bottom flares open without the belt, and when belted, the gap kept between top button and belt opens up.  It could be I just got a size too big.
> 
> Uncertain and need advice:
> So I got the last year's Reiss Leah Coat in Camel from Nordstorm Rack online, but it looks like it's been worn and returned as the tag was clearly cut and then tied back on, and the back slit inside stitching broke and will need to be sewn back.  It was marked down to $220, but I am not sure if I should keep it.  I really like the color and style, but the material isn't so great and I don't know if it's worth it, especially the condition it came in.  Should I return it?



I think you should return the Reiss coat.  I remember it from last year and I was quite disappointed in the quality and also remember saying that if it was $100, then maybe I would get it.  $220 is a good deal compared to it's full price, but I feel that even for $220 you can get way better coats for similar.

I was on a major hunt for a long beige coat last year after the Reiss Leah fiasco, and got super lucky and found a banana republic coat, on sale for I think $120 after all was said and done.  The quality is heaps better, 70% wool, and I also got it for super cheap!


----------



## fourcutepups

I too was disappointed the La Ligne sailor stripe sweater sold out before I could shop.  I've now seen photos of it modeled by several influencers and it looks okay, but I am fairly certain it would not work on my petite frame.  For me, I think it was a blessing in disguise that it sold out.


----------



## aob

lovemyrescues said:


> OK I just noticed (and finally) you can ship some Nordstrom Rack purchases to a Nordstrom store and even better RETURN Rack items to a Nordstrom instead of the Rack!  Finally.
> 
> That being said this leather Longchamp backpack is cute and 40% off https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/le-foulonne-leather-backpack/6566022


Oh, you enabler, you.  Thought I was done shopping, but just had to take a quick peek at the Rack.  Found this Longchamp leather backpack on sale.  I think it'll be great with the Barbour jacket I purchased.


----------



## *Nikara

sabrunka said:


> I think you should return the Reiss coat.  I remember it from last year and I was quite disappointed in the quality and also remember saying that if it was $100, then maybe I would get it.  $220 is a good deal compared to it's full price, but I feel that even for $220 you can get way better coats for similar.
> 
> I was on a major hunt for a long beige coat last year after the Reiss Leah fiasco, and got super lucky and found a banana republic coat, on sale for I think $120 after all was said and done.  The quality is heaps better, 70% wool, and I also got it for super cheap!


Thanks for the advice.  I think I am leaning towards returning it and need a push into that direction.  It's awesome you found one that's great quality and price!!  My hunt for a long beige wrap coat continues


----------



## carolinemm

sabrunka said:


> I think you should return the Reiss coat.  I remember it from last year and I was quite disappointed in the quality and also remember saying that if it was $100, then maybe I would get it.  $220 is a good deal compared to it's full price, but I feel that even for $220 you can get way better coats for similar.
> 
> I was on a major hunt for a long beige coat last year after the Reiss Leah fiasco, and got super lucky and found a banana republic coat, on sale for I think $120 after all was said and done.  The quality is heaps better, 70% wool, and I also got it for super cheap!


I agree! I return anything I'm uncertain of because if I don't want to immediately wear it, it never gets worn.


----------



## buggiewomma

Alrighty…. Eileen Fisher comin at ya!
I hope these capture how extremely cute the angled pockets are. They intentionally stick out slightly and it makes the straightness of the dress so much cuter. 100% cotton! Nice non-sheer material! (I don’t wear bras and it’s not too revealing).

This is my first for sure keep clothing item. I’m still waiting on, like, 5 jackets


----------



## Landra

Can someone who purchased the save the duck mei jacket let me know if it runs true too size


----------



## mrlddst

pixiejenna said:


> So I have some disappointments from the sale. The first one is I ordered two pairs of the timberland boots in different sizes because I'm a 8.5 w and they didn't offer this in wide width. They shipped directly from the vendor and when I opened the box it only had 1 pair of boots in it both were listed on the invoice. I like the boots and tried them on but I couldn't compare them to the size up. So it kind of turns me off because they didn't send me both boots. Now I'm going to have to try to get refunded for the missing boots. It kind of makes me want to return the pair I did get. It sours the experience. And there's absolutely no way two pairs of boots could fit in the box mailed to me.
> 
> My other disappointment is I got my other 1.state top in purple and it has visible makeup on it from someone who tried it on. It would probably come out when washed but I also don't feel like it should have been sent out like this. They no longer have this size and color available anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5448000
> View attachment 5448001
> View attachment 5448002
> View attachment 5448003


OMG, I'm going to order those boots right now...I love the color.


----------



## lisaroberts

pixiejenna said:


> So I have some disappointments from the sale. The first one is I ordered two pairs of the timberland boots in different sizes because I'm a 8.5 w and they didn't offer this in wide width. They shipped directly from the vendor and when I opened the box it only had 1 pair of boots in it both were listed on the invoice. I like the boots and tried them on but I couldn't compare them to the size up. So it kind of turns me off because they didn't send me both boots. Now I'm going to have to try to get refunded for the missing boots. It kind of makes me want to return the pair I did get. It sours the experience. And there's absolutely no way two pairs of boots could fit in the box mailed to me.
> 
> My other disappointment is I got my other 1.state top in purple and it has visible makeup on it from someone who tried it on. It would probably come out when washed but I also don't feel like it should have been sent out like this. They no longer have this size and color available anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5448000
> View attachment 5448001
> View attachment 5448002
> View attachment 5448003


OMG I absolutely love the color of these boots. Please let us know what transpires.


----------



## lovemyrescues

aob said:


> Oh, you enabler, you.  Thought I was done shopping, but just had to take a quick peek at the Rack.  Found this Longchamp leather backpack on sale.  I think it'll be great with the Barbour jacket I purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5503024
> View attachment 5503026


LOL.


----------



## KGracr22

fourcutepups said:


> I too was disappointed the La Ligne sailor stripe sweater sold out before I could shop.  I've now seen photos of it modeled by several influencers and it looks okay, but I am fairly certain it would not work on my petite frame.  For me, I think it was a blessing in disguise that it sold out.


If it's any comfort I ordered it and I felt like it was a bit overhyped it was boxy and kinda swallowed my frame and I'm 5'6. 

There's a similar sweater at Sezane I ordered instead looks a bit more versatile and not as roomy.


----------



## KGracr22

buggiewomma said:


> Alrighty…. Eileen Fisher comin at ya!
> I hope these capture how extremely cute the angled pockets are. They intentionally stick out slightly and it makes the straightness of the dress so much cuter. 100% cotton! Nice non-sheer material! (I don’t wear bras and it’s not too revealing).
> 
> This is my first for sure keep clothing item. I’m still waiting on, like, 5 jackets
> 
> View attachment 5510632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510634


Aah smart! I love the angles pockets, I got a similar dress from Velvet and the pockets, while convenient, stick out and make me look like a triangle


----------



## KGracr22

carolinemm said:


> I agree! I return anything I'm uncertain of because if I don't want to immediately wear it, it never gets worn.


My golden rule is if I really want something and I have to settle for something else I'll never be satisfied with what I have. That being said I'm not longing for that house in France but for items like with coats I find myself buying similar styles and never really being happy with them. Pertaining to this sale if it's just a good deal and not exactly what you want go ahead and return it, every single item in the past I kept and didn't like has the tags on it or goes on Poshmark eventually


----------



## JoesGirl

KGracr22 said:


> If it's any comfort I ordered it and I felt like it was a bit overhyped it was boxy and kinda swallowed my frame and I'm 5'6.
> 
> There's a similar sweater at Sezane I ordered instead looks a bit more versatile and not as roomy.


I tried the XS, I’m 5”3 and while it fit, I discovered it was the collar I didn’t like.  If it was a crew neck I think it would have been different but with the materia and that color I just felt messy And sloppy.  But that’s just me.  

I’ve also decided I’m returning the Sweaty Betty leopard print jacket. I have a med and like it but I live in Oregon and we get a ton of rain, I don’t think I’ll be grabbing this with the wea we have.

I‘m also returning both Zella flares I bought.  I bought the Spanxs flare and will opt for those over the Zella, and I don’t think I need three sets of these, especially when I do not work out at all.  

After my returns I’ll have alterations to the Cinq jacket, Spanx flare, some AG jeans and Mother jeans.


----------



## rutabaga

KGracr22 said:


> My golden rule is if I really want something and I have to settle for something else I'll never be satisfied with what I have. That being said I'm not longing for that house in France but for items like with coats I find myself buying similar styles and never really being happy with them. Pertaining to this sale if it's just a good deal and not exactly what you want go ahead and return it, every single item in the past I kept and didn't like has the tags on it or goes on Poshmark eventually


So true. Many of my NR purchases end up with Goodwill or ACS within a year.


----------



## SystarSystem

Aha! The Rails midnight rose shirt was made for the sale. On the inside shirt tag, the letters "NOR" appear right before the item number. It shipped from the vendor.


The Rails teal and peach shirt arrived yesterday evening. That shirt has different tags (still shows a different original price than what Nordstrom is advertising though, $158 vs $168). The inside shirt tag does not have the letters "NOR" before the item number and this shipped from a Nordstrom store. 






The fabric for two are indeed different.. the teal peach has a sheen to it that makes it look nicer, while the midnight rose looks dull.

Going to keep the teal peach, but not sure about the midnight rose.. I really like the color, but it was made for the sale, sold above the vendor's suggested price, and looks and feels different from the teal peach. What would my fellow Nordy AnniNerds do? 


SystarSystem said:


> So.. Nordstrom is selling the Rails plaid Hunter shirts for $109.99, claiming regular price is $168. However, the tag on my Rails Hunter shirt says it's $99.90...
> 
> View attachment 5447732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447735
> 
> 
> ETA: I also got the Hunter in teal and it's in transit.. definitely checking if that one is also tagged as $99.90!
> 
> View attachment 5447771


----------



## KGracr22

JoesGirl said:


> I tried the XS, I’m 5”3 and while it fit, I discovered it was the collar I didn’t like.  If it was a crew neck I think it would have been different but with the materia and that color I just felt messy And sloppy.  But that’s just me.
> 
> I’ve also decided I’m returning the Sweaty Betty leopard print jacket. I have a med and like it but I live in Oregon and we get a ton of rain, I don’t think I’ll be grabbing this with the wea we have.
> 
> I‘m also returning both Zella flares I bought.  I bought the Spanxs flare and will opt for those over the Zella, and I don’t think I need three sets of these, especially when I do not work out at all.
> 
> After my returns I’ll have alterations to the Cinq jacket, Spanx flare, some AG jeans and Mother jeans.


Yes! That's exactly what I was thinking when I tried it on, the collar kind of dated it, not in a bad way but it's not as timeless as it would be with a crew neck.


----------



## lovemyrescues

KGracr22 said:


> Yes! That's exactly what I was thinking when I tried it on, the collar kind of dated it, not in a bad way but it's not as timeless as it would be with a crew neck.


For me I like a v neck over a crew.


----------



## louise_elouise

vivi24 said:


> It might be worth to pop in just to double check, but it doesn’t look like they’re doing a huge restock.


They had it in store, woohoo!


----------



## mgrant

titania029 said:


> This skirt (BlankNYC) and shoes (Bernado) were my most exciting purchases of the sale. Skirt is of substantial weight, runs small and has no stretch. I am between 26 and 27, and need a 28. The shoes are a little tight in the front, but I do have a wide foot. Hopefully they stretch some. Modeling with Treasure and Bond all cotton sweater.
> View attachment 5447999


omg I really like those shoes!! They look WAY better in your photo than in the listing


----------



## leopardgirl0123

pixiejenna said:


> So I have some disappointments from the sale. The first one is I ordered two pairs of the timberland boots in different sizes because I'm a 8.5 w and they didn't offer this in wide width. They shipped directly from the vendor and when I opened the box it only had 1 pair of boots in it both were listed on the invoice. I like the boots and tried them on but I couldn't compare them to the size up. So it kind of turns me off because they didn't send me both boots. Now I'm going to have to try to get refunded for the missing boots. It kind of makes me want to return the pair I did get. It sours the experience. And there's absolutely no way two pairs of boots could fit in the box mailed to me.
> 
> My other disappointment is I got my other 1.state top in purple and it has visible makeup on it from someone who tried it on. It would probably come out when washed but I also don't feel like it should have been sent out like this. They no longer have this size and color available anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5448000
> View attachment 5448001
> View attachment 5448002
> View attachment 5448003


UGH that is so frustrating!  I actually have those boots on my wishlist.  They are so cute!  Maybe you can call them and they can send you the missing pair so you can compare.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

mrlddst said:


> OMG, I'm going to order those boots right now...I love the color.


I'm thinking about ordering them too!  How will you wear them?


----------



## vivi24

SystarSystem said:


> Aha! The Rails midnight rose shirt was made for the sale. On the inside shirt tag, the letters "NOR" appear right before the item number. It shipped from the vendor.
> View attachment 5510661
> 
> The Rails teal and peach shirt arrived yesterday evening. That shirt has different tags (still shows a different original price than what Nordstrom is advertising though, $158 vs $168). The inside shirt tag does not have the letters "NOR" before the item number and this shipped from a Nordstrom store.
> 
> View attachment 5510644
> 
> View attachment 5510662
> 
> 
> The fabric for two are indeed different.. the teal peach has a sheen to it that makes it look nicer, while the midnight rose looks dull.
> 
> Going to keep the teal peach, but not sure about the midnight rose.. I really like the color, but it was made for the sale, sold above the vendor's suggested price, and looks and feels different from the teal peach. What would my fellow Nordy AnniNerds do?


 The color is gorg! But, it feels icky that they’re trying to pass something off as something else when it was just made for the sale. However, if you love it, keep it. I wonder if they would price match the $99 on the tag?


----------



## VSOP

.


----------



## mrlddst

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I'm thinking about ordering them too!  How will you wear them?


I was planning on wearing them with jeggings, long sleeve tunic and puff vest in the fall. Not sure just yet. I just love the color.


----------



## mrlddst

I'm I the only person who organizes a excel spreadsheet to track their NAS purchases?  It helps me track my returns and holds me accountable for what I actually spent.  

Lastly, did anyone else get the decorated cutting boards? I thought they were cuter than my plain wood ones. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deny-designs-gold-baby-gold-birch-wood-cutting-board/7013310


----------



## tearex

buggiewomma said:


> Alrighty…. Eileen Fisher comin at ya!
> I hope these capture how extremely cute the angled pockets are. They intentionally stick out slightly and it makes the straightness of the dress so much cuter. 100% cotton! Nice non-sheer material! (I don’t wear bras and it’s not too revealing).
> 
> This is my first for sure keep clothing item. I’m still waiting on, like, 5 jackets
> 
> View attachment 5510632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510634


Noooo, you enabler! I’m going to be good and put this on a wishlist.


----------



## tearex

mrlddst said:


> I'm I the only person who organizes a excel spreadsheet to track their NAS purchases?  It helps me track my returns and holds me accountable for what I actually spent.
> 
> Lastly, did anyone else get the decorated cutting boards? I thought they were cuter than my plain wood ones. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deny-designs-gold-baby-gold-birch-wood-cutting-board/7013310


Nope! I have a spreadsheet with a sheet for each year, keeping track of gross, net, intended keep, and actually using totals. Includes date, order number, item name/color/size, item number, price (excl. tax), payment method, and item status.


----------



## KGracr22

mrlddst said:


> I'm I the only person who organizes a excel spreadsheet to track their NAS purchases?  It helps me track my returns and holds me accountable for what I actually spent.
> 
> Lastly, did anyone else get the decorated cutting boards? I thought they were cuter than my plain wood ones. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deny-designs-gold-baby-gold-birch-wood-cutting-board/7013310


Yes! I have pivots for me, my husband and shared (baby) purchases. Totally helps me realize my spending and what items are worth it and ones that should go back.


----------



## gabz

If something is preparing to ship does that mean the order will be fulfilled?


----------



## titania029

mgrant said:


> omg I really like those shoes!! They look WAY better in your photo than in the listing


I was so excited about these shoes, totally debated if I need more colors.


----------



## gillysirl

titania029 said:


> This skirt (BlankNYC) and shoes (Bernado) were my most exciting purchases of the sale. Skirt is of substantial weight, runs small and has no stretch. I am between 26 and 27, and need a 28. The shoes are a little tight in the front, but I do have a wide foot. Hopefully they stretch some. Modeling with Treasure and Bond all cotton sweater.
> View attachment 5447999


Love the outfit - especially the shoes!


----------



## KathrynS

Got the good American jeans and rag and bone sneakers today. Of course I like them.

Waiting on green coat and faux leather shorts still.

Zella jumpsuit and coach bag ordered but not shipped.

Sooooo if I hit ambassador now will I get to shop early at next year’s sale or does it reset in Jan?


----------



## piosavsfan

gabz said:


> If something is preparing to ship does that mean the order will be fulfilled?


No, can still be canceled.


----------



## pixiejenna

I made my first round of returns. I am happy to report that Nordies refunded me for the timberlands I didn’t receive without even needing to get a manager involved. I decided to keep the 8.5’s I wore them for about 20 minutes while sitting in my recliner and took them off and my socks off. I only showed one spot that was “indented“ from wearing them and it was very minor. Since they’re leather I feel comfortable enough with them being snug in the one spot knowing they’ll stretch with wearing. Sometimes I’ll get shoes tha I can just tell by trying to put them on that they’re going to be way too tight and these were easy for me to get on.

 I also returned some nike airvapor max sneakers. They look cute but not as comfortable as my brooks. I also felt like the fit was weird on them. When I got home I had a bunch more stuff delivered because they are using so many different delivery services. Most of it was duds the one item I liked I’m going to reorder a size down. I also got all of my beauty today and I am excited to try the le labo shampoo and conditioner (this wasn’t on sale just the shampoo was).

I did look around after making returns and my store is smaller they seemed to have very limited everything sale wise. I had a SA look to see if they had any of the rails flannel in olive I’m 2X and no luck. I wasn’t really surprised because I don;t think they ordered many in XXL only one color was left when I ordered the navy/pink one. I do feel like they’re busier than usual and the customer service line was non existent I had no wait at all. I can’t even think of the last time I didn’t have to wait in line at the customer service desk.


----------



## buggiewomma

My spreadsheet is most helpful for keeping track of the charges that post by shipment and not by order. I would lose my mind without a spreadsheet!

Here is a pic of part of mine. Clumps are by shipment (not by what was ordered together).

Totals are at the bottom… you can’t see them and that is probably a good thing.  

I do not have pivots and that is really effing impressive that some of you do.


----------



## Kiradris

Has anyone tried on these boots? I just ordered them in white. Since I don't actually know how to style jeans anymore now that skinny is out, what type of fit of jeans do you think they'd look best with?


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> Got the good American jeans and rag and bone sneakers today. Of course I like them.
> 
> Waiting on green coat and faux leather shorts still.
> 
> Zella jumpsuit and coach bag ordered but not shipped.
> 
> Sooooo if I hit ambassador now will I get to shop early at next year’s sale or does it reset in Jan?


I think it means it is for next year


----------



## lovemyrescues

KathrynS said:


> Got the good American jeans and rag and bone sneakers today. Of course I like them.
> 
> Waiting on green coat and faux leather shorts still.
> 
> Zella jumpsuit and coach bag ordered but not shipped.
> 
> Sooooo if I hit ambassador now will I get to shop early at next year’s sale or does it reset in Jan?


Oh which color sneakers did you get??


----------



## lovemyrescues

Kiradris said:


> Has anyone tried on these boots? I just ordered them in white. Since I don't actually know how to style jeans anymore now that skinny is out, what type of fit of jeans do you think they'd look best with?


I am still wearing my skinny jeans. But maybe with bootcuts?


----------



## KGracr22

buggiewomma said:


> My spreadsheet is most helpful for keeping track of the charges that post by shipment and not by order. I would lose my mind without a spreadsheet!
> 
> Here is a pic of part of mine. Clumps are by shipment (not by what was ordered together).
> 
> Totals are at the bottom… you can’t see them and that is probably a good thing.
> 
> I do not have pivots and that is really effing impressive that some of you do.
> 
> View attachment 5510731


That's awesome! very detailed!


----------



## KGracr22

lovemyrescues said:


> I am still wearing my skinny jeans. But maybe with bootcuts?


Skinny isn't out, honestly calling something "out" seems antiquated, sure there are trends but wear whatever makes you feel good


----------



## tslsusi

SoCalGal2016 said:


> It is listed as black grey on the website and it does look much lighter due to the distressing (they call it a well-traveled look).


I love it on you. Last year I bought and tried on so many different styles and colors but none fit as great as this avec does on you. I agree with the other tpffers


----------



## KathrynS

lovemyrescues said:


> Oh which color sneakers did you get??


Tobacco


----------



## tslsusi

vivi24 said:


> So happy TPF is back! All my items from the 9th finally shipped, oddly enough, I’m receiving an item I ordered on the 11th today.
> Also, did anybody purchase the Stuart Weitzman boots? I would love your feedback!
> View attachment 5447324


I have these, they are very comfortable!!


----------



## buggiewomma

Kiradris said:


> Has anyone tried on these boots? I just ordered them in white. Since I don't actually know how to style jeans anymore now that skinny is out, what type of fit of jeans do you think they'd look best with?


Personally, I would wear them with straight jeans that end approx right where the top of boot hits, but skinnies would be good too. I agree with Kgracr22 that nothing that is as ubiquitous as skinnies can really be considered “out.” Gen Z thinks they’re out, but they also wear bras (like… actual bras) as shirts, so their opinions are disqualified


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> Alrighty…. Eileen Fisher comin at ya!
> I hope these capture how extremely cute the angled pockets are. They intentionally stick out slightly and it makes the straightness of the dress so much cuter. 100% cotton! Nice non-sheer material! (I don’t wear bras and it’s not too revealing).
> 
> This is my first for sure keep clothing item. I’m still waiting on, like, 5 jackets
> 
> View attachment 5510632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510634


Love this/looks great on you! I have an EF tencel/denim dress in similar style that I love and wear a lot!!


----------



## tearex

The remainder of my stuff from 7/7 came in today except for a Vince blouse and leggings that are slowing making their way across the country. Mostly some Sweaty Betty stuff and an AllSaints tee and dress that I still need to try on.

The most exciting piece of the day was the Proenza Schouler tapered twill pants - wasn’t sure if they’d work out for me with hips and thighs but they’re roomy enough with a bit of stretch. TTS. The contrast white stitching and buttons are nice details. The included belt is great. I’m liking them more and more the longer I have them on - makes me want to get a body suit now to go with it it!


----------



## organizeitall

rose80 said:


> It seems like the glorious La Ligne sweater was a first day or nope thing…don’t even see it available to add to wishlist! Has anyone else?


I snagged on popback earlier in week and it shipped, so there is hope!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I thought this dress was cuter in person than on the website (Halogen twist neck animal print) and the Vince Camuto Zeldina bootie in black (there is a subtle alligator print on the boot only on the black color). I also bought the boots in warm caramel and they are slightly distressed. The boots are very comfortable and true to size. The top of the boot is wide so if you have thin calves there will be a 2-3 inch gap at the top.

The fabric of the dress is very light-weight and stretchy. There is spandex in it to give you shape but it is not uncomfortably tight.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/twist-neck-animal-print-midi-dress/6598185?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=T960FLSReceipt&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493644&utm_content=20220707_prodimg1
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zeldina-bootie-women/6867524?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=T960FLSReceipt&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=493644&utm_content=20220707_prodimg10


----------



## VSOP

My 2am pop back shipped! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6946603 

Received these boots: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6905218. 
Packaged with dust bag. These are my first rag and bone boots. I didn’t want to love them, but I do. I was torn between white and brown, but went with brown as a safer choice. Lol


----------



## sabrunka

So I got this french connection dress and really dont like it. I had high hopes, but im disappointed. The waist is SO high, as is the hip portion. Its so weird, the fabric starts to widen too high up on my torso. I have an average/long torso but not THAT long. I feel this would only work if someones hips started right below their chest.


----------



## darkangel07760

Got my skinny diamond signature bangle in today from Monica Vinader 
I have a 6.5” wrist and ordered the large. It’s loose but doesn’t spin unless I make it spin.


----------



## *Nikara

mrlddst said:


> I'm I the only person who organizes a excel spreadsheet to track their NAS purchases?  It helps me track my returns and holds me accountable for what I actually spent.
> 
> Lastly, did anyone else get the decorated cutting boards? I thought they were cuter than my plain wood ones. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deny-designs-gold-baby-gold-birch-wood-cutting-board/7013310


I keep a spreadsheet as well, a column of "Keep", "Pending to Return", "Returned", "Still thinking" and "Pending arrival", I also mark which item is shipped, received and billed.  I agree that it does helps track returns, and definitely helps with reading my bill to figure out what's what.  I had intention of using that to hold me accountable for spending... but no... it doesn't work very well on me, lol...


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> Love this/looks great on you! I have an EF tencel/denim dress in similar style that I love and wear a lot!!


Thank you! Yay EF!


----------



## *Nikara

Just received the Free People Brookside sweater that I ordered on the 12th, impressed with the speed.  However, not impress that it came with the security tag still on it...


----------



## Riggan74

Landra said:


> Can someone who purchased the save the duck mei jacket let me know if it runs true too size


----------



## Riggan74

I ordered a medium as I run between a size 10-12, but I am exchanging it for the large because it was snug and I imagine wearing this here in the Pacific Northwest with a light sweater/t-shirt and I wanted a looser fit. But, that being said, I absolutely love the color and the neck with the mixed material.


----------



## bodybuild36

SystarSystem said:


> Aha! The Rails midnight rose shirt was made for the sale. On the inside shirt tag, the letters "NOR" appear right before the item number. It shipped from the vendor.
> View attachment 5510661
> 
> The Rails teal and peach shirt arrived yesterday evening. That shirt has different tags (still shows a different original price than what Nordstrom is advertising though, $158 vs $168). The inside shirt tag does not have the letters "NOR" before the item number and this shipped from a Nordstrom store.
> 
> View attachment 5510644
> 
> View attachment 5510662
> 
> 
> The fabric for two are indeed different.. the teal peach has a sheen to it that makes it look nicer, while the midnight rose looks dull.
> 
> Going to keep the teal peach, but not sure about the midnight rose.. I really like the color, but it was made for the sale, sold above the vendor's suggested price, and looks and feels different from the teal peach. What would my fellow Nordy AnniNerds do?


Neiman Marcus has the teal one for $66.  They also have other great deals.  I got the lightening bolt sweater for $60.






						Rails Hunter Button-Front Plaid Shirt - Teal Peach Navy
					

Get free shipping on Rails Hunter Button-Front Plaid Shirt - Teal Peach Navy at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




					www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## JoesGirl

VSOP said:


> My 2am pop back shipped! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6946603
> 
> Received these boots: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6905218.
> Packaged with dust bag. These are my first rag and bone boots. I didn’t want to love them, but I do. I was torn between white and brown, but went with brown as a safer choice. Lol


Don‘t they just feel so comfortable!? I ended up buying the brown and green but they call it khaki.  I think they are my favorite purchase so far.  I would never have tried them if it wasn’t for the gal earlier in the thread.  LOVE them!

Went and did my returns tonight instead of tomorrow morning.  I ended up finding this in a large and LOVE it. I hate the price but it’s good quality. A lot thinner than I expected but incredibly comfortable and a great drape. I bought a large, could have used a medium but I love it so much I don’t mind the sleeves being a bit too long.

I was also able to try on the Vince wool and cashmere cardigan , um, let’s just say I wish I wouldn’t have. It’s SO NICE even with the blend. It has a great drape, weight and beautiful camel color. I tried on the medium and ended up ordering the small. This might be right up there with the boots as one of my favorite purchases of the sale.

Lastly, I threw this Vince shirt jacket on as an afterthought. Um, you guessed it. It was soooooo comfortable and soft. I tried on the medium but ordered the small.

Those three purchases will have me going back and rethinking my “keeper” list.  I know there are things on there that I did not LOVE like these pieces. 

Haappy shopping ladies! Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## VSOP

JoesGirl said:


> Don‘t they just feel so comfortable!? I ended up buying the brown and green but they call it khaki.  I think they are my favorite purchase so far.  I would never have tried them if it wasn’t for the gal earlier in the thread.  LOVE them!
> 
> Went and did my returns tonight instead of tomorrow morning.  I ended up finding this in a large and LOVE it. I hate the price but it’s good quality. A lot thinner than I expected but incredibly comfortable and a great drape. I bought a large, could have used a medium but I love it so much I don’t mind the sleeves being a bit too long.
> 
> I was also able to try on the Vince wool and cashmere cardigan , um, let’s just say I wish I wouldn’t have. It’s SO NICE even with the blend. It has a great drape, weight and beautiful camel color. I tried on the medium and ended up ordering the small. This might be right up there with the boots as one of my favorite purchases of the sale.
> 
> Lastly, I threw this Vince shirt jacket on as an afterthought. Um, you guessed it. It was soooooo comfortable and soft. I tried on the medium but ordered the small.
> 
> Those three purchases will have me going back and rethinking my “keeper” list.  I know there are things on there that I did not LOVE like these pieces.
> 
> Haappy shopping ladies! Tomorrow is another day!




I like the pieces you picked out. I am contemplating a shirt jacket, I saw one from Good American. I never had one before so was on the fence.


----------



## JoesGirl

I haven’t really worn them myself but I could see leaving it hanging by the front door and grabbing it as I go for quick runs here and there.


----------



## sabrunka

Morning all! Woke up surprised that three pop back items shipped!! The grey allsaints balfern, small nordstrom cashmere hoodie (just snatched an XS this morning that I want to try too) and medium wayf pleated trousers. So happy!!!

I got my white rag & bone wedge boots and of course love them as much as the brown, but am going to return them. I feel like I will be able to get the white and olive ones on a deeper sale if im just patient


----------



## SystarSystem

bodybuild36 said:


> Neiman Marcus has the teal one for $66.  They also have other great deals.  I got the lightening bolt sweater for $60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rails Hunter Button-Front Plaid Shirt - Teal Peach Navy
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Rails Hunter Button-Front Plaid Shirt - Teal Peach Navy at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com


Thank you!! Looks like they had an awesome sale!


----------



## SystarSystem

vivi24 said:


> The color is gorg! But, it feels icky that they’re trying to pass something off as something else when it was just made for the sale. However, if you love it, keep it. I wonder if they would price match the $99 on the tag?


Right?! Icky is a good word to describe it  I'm going to a store tomorrow so I'll see if they will price match the actual price..


----------



## titania029

I bought a Mulberry bag, which is not part of the sale. But out of all of the stuff I have purchased during the last few weeks, sale and no sale, the bag is by far the most expensive. And it's the only thing that Nordstrom shipped using LSO. Come on! 

I have been staring at the "electronically transmitting" tracking status for days now.


----------



## gillysirl

tearex said:


> The remainder of my stuff from 7/7 came in today except for a Vince blouse and leggings that are slowing making their way across the country. Mostly some Sweaty Betty stuff and an AllSaints tee and dress that I still need to try on.
> 
> The most exciting piece of the day was the Proenza Schouler tapered twill pants - wasn’t sure if they’d work out for me with hips and thighs but they’re roomy enough with a bit of stretch. TTS. The contrast white stitching and buttons are nice details. The included belt is great. I’m liking them more and more the longer I have them on - makes me want to get a body suit now to go with it it!


I'm hoping to snag those pants on a return - they sound great, too! If you get a chance - can you post a pic?


----------



## KathrynS

Coach bag canceled   ugh three days to find that out.


----------



## englishprof

KathrynS said:


> Coach bag canceled   ugh three days to find that out.


So sorry!! My initial orders shipped promptly, but the last two have been in "preparing to ship" mode for days, so I'm in "preparing for cancellation" mode


----------



## sabrunka

englishprof said:


> So sorry!! My initial orders shipped promptly, but the last two have been in "preparing to ship" mode for days, so I'm in "preparing for cancellation" mode


My allsaints jacket was ordered on the 12th and finally shipped in the middle of last night, so theres hope!


----------



## KGracr22

titania029 said:


> I bought a Mulberry bag, which is not part of the sale. But out of all of the stuff I have purchased during the last few weeks, sale and no sale, the bag is by far the most expensive. And it's the only thing that Nordstrom shipped using LSO. Come on!
> 
> I have been staring at the "electronically transmitting" tracking status for days now.


LOVE Mulberry, it's the best IMO which bag did you get?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Flash Sale on Beauty Tools today! Up to 35% off.

I bought the DermaFlash LUXE+ that I've wanted--I'm a beauty tool junkie!   

I knew that I really wanted to buy it because I couldn't click on the Check Out button quick enough!!


----------



## Annisalelover

Trying on a bunch of things today.  Some of these have not been tried on by TPFers yet!  For reference, I am 5’6” and wear an 8-10.
Cinq a Sept blouse- this is a good quality silk.  I tried on the blouse with Paige boot cut jeans and I will have to try it on with flar Waist pants to really decide what to do.  Liked the neckline and pattern.  Also, I am wearing Dolce Vita black nubuck cowboy boots, because I need a pair of pointy toe boots to wear with these flared jeans!


----------



## Annisalelover

Paige blouse with same jeans.  This is a nicely finished blouse.  Deep rich green color.


----------



## Annisalelover

Zella jacket with removable hood.  This jacket is sweatshirt weather thickness.  Love it!


----------



## Annisalelover

Club Monaco recycled cashmere sweater.  Very soft, good quality.  I like the cream color because I was looking for something to match these pants.


----------



## baghabitz34

mrlddst said:


> I'm I the only person who organizes a excel spreadsheet to track their NAS purchases?  It helps me track my returns and holds me accountable for what I actually spent.
> 
> Lastly, did anyone else get the decorated cutting boards? I thought they were cuter than my plain wood ones. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deny-designs-gold-baby-gold-birch-wood-cutting-board/7013310


Absolutely! I keep track of order numbers, dates and price. I also note returns & why I returned it so I don’t make the same mistake again.


----------



## tearex

Tried on the Sweaty Betty and AllSaints stuff that came in yesterday.

*AllSaints Anna T-Shirt *- TTS. The cotton is coarser and stiffer compared to a Vince pima cotton tee. However, I like it because  the fabric is a little stiffer allowing for the cuff detail. Got this in black, waiting for the other colors to come in.

*SB Ace Racerbank* - I got both the blue and green and love both colors. The small is slightly loose under my arms so I'm going to size down.

Going back:
*SB Hiking Shorts* - These use a really nice material (think Athleta Trekkie bottoms if you're familiar) but the fit doesn't work for me. I got a small and it fit around the waist but was really tight around my thighs and rear. I think if sized up the shorts would just continue to ride up uncomfortably on my frame.

*SB Wave Holistic Tank* - I ordered small but didn't like how the style hung on my frame. The cut is boxy and the shoulders are pretty widely set. The smoke blue color shows more green on the website but in reality is more blue. I could size down but didn't love this piece enough to do so.

*AllSaints Xonda Dress* - This dress/sweater tunic would be a winner if the dolman-sleeves weren't taken to such an extreme. A review said "batwing" and I agree. The SO said I looked like a flying squirrel.  Definitely have to wear shorts underneath as well if you want to raise your arms up.


----------



## tearex

My Reiss moto jacket shipped! 

...but it's the size 8 and I'm praying that the size 6 that's still pending ships.


----------



## Hobie

Every time I see the Coach Kip bag I almost think it’s the Cassie. I wonder if they are bumping the Kip up to try to entice someone to settle for it if the Cassie doesn’t come back in stock


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hobie said:


> Every time I see the Coach Kip bag I almost think it’s the Cassie. I wonder if they are bumping the Kip up to try to entice someone to settle for it if the Cassie doesn’t come back in stock


The Kip is super cute! I think it looks a lot better crossbody than the Cassie.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> I bought a Mulberry bag, which is not part of the sale. But out of all of the stuff I have purchased during the last few weeks, sale and no sale, the bag is by far the most expensive. And it's the only thing that Nordstrom shipped using LSO. Come on!
> 
> I have been staring at the "electronically transmitting" tracking status for days now.


I bought a Michele watch at full price. Why does the NAS make me feel like this is a good idea?! 

I hope your bag makes it!!!


----------



## buggiewomma

Annisalelover said:


> Club Monaco recycled cashmere sweater.  Very soft, good quality.  I like the cream color because I was looking for something to match these pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516049


I love that sweater! I’m into shorter cardigans lately. So many are long, which is comfy but feels a little less stylish to me (and probably only me!). I have also been randomly tucking in the front of cardigans. It looks so cute with buttoned up shorter ones.


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> My Reiss moto jacket shipped!
> 
> ...but it's the size 8 and I'm praying that the size 6 that's still pending ships.


There’s a reiss moto jacket?! Sh*t!!

Link please!!!!
(And I might need your 8 again if you return it!)


----------



## Annisalelover

buggiewomma said:


> I love that sweater! I’m into shorter cardigans lately. So many are long, which is comfy but feels a little less stylish to me (and probably only me!). I have also been randomly tucking in the front of cardigans. It looks so cute with buttoned up shorter ones.


Thank you!


----------



## HeatherGrace

Speaking of Beauty: Did anyone post information regarding which beauty brands are featured/discounted on what days for the NAS? 
I know today is 35% off beauty tools…


----------



## baghabitz34

Ordered the Mia high waist jeans by Joe’s. They arrived smelling like glue. Tried airing them out for 3 days, still reek. I’m not trying them on, just going to return.


----------



## Michelle1x

buggiewomma said:


> I bought a Michele watch at full price. Why does the NAS make me feel like this is a good idea?!
> 
> I hope your bag makes it!!!


I'm a huge Michele watch fan.  Michele changed their pricing model about 8 years ago so the regular prices today  are closer to the sale prices back in the day.  The standard diamond deco used to be $2800 at Nordstrom and edging up.  There were almost no sales.  Then during the 2010 recession they dropped the standard deco to about $2K and the "specials" (special colors) to $2.2K.  
So you probably got a good deal on whichever watch it was, even paying regular price.  It is also much harder to find sale Michele watches - ever.  So, buy what you want.


----------



## Michelle1x

tearex said:


> Tried on the Sweaty Betty and AllSaints stuff that came in yesterday.
> 
> *AllSaints Anna T-Shirt *- TTS. The cotton is coarser and stiffer compared to a Vince pima cotton tee. However, I like it because  the fabric is a little stiffer allowing for the cuff detail. Got this in black, waiting for the other colors to come in.
> 
> *SB Ace Racerbank* - I got both the blue and green and love both colors. The small is slightly loose under my arms so I'm going to size down.
> 
> Going back:
> *SB Hiking Shorts* - These use a really nice material (think Athleta Trekkie bottoms if you're familiar) but the fit doesn't work for me. I got a small and it fit around the waist but was really tight around my thighs and rear. I think if sized up the shorts would just continue to ride up uncomfortably on my frame.
> 
> *SB Wave Holistic Tank* - I ordered small but didn't like how the style hung on my frame. The cut is boxy and the shoulders are pretty widely set. The smoke blue color shows more green on the website but in reality is more blue. I could size down but didn't love this piece enough to do so.
> 
> *AllSaints Xonda Dress* - This dress/sweater tunic would be a winner if the dolman-sleeves weren't taken to such an extreme. A review said "batwing" and I agree. The SO said I looked like a flying squirrel.  Definitely have to wear shorts underneath as well if you want to raise your arms up.


The batman/ Flying Squirrel look is in for fall.


----------



## aureliebr

I normally live for the Anniversary Sale, but was disappointed this year.  I started with a small, 3 item order, and was really excited for these jeans--exposed button fly, distressing, interesting wash, and petite! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/donna-f...gular-petite/6863357?origin=wishlist-personal

They arrived and no button, fly, no distressing.  It's a very strange listing--the description very clearly indicate the button fly and distressing, but then the video shows a zip fly, which is what I received.  Totally different jeans than ordered.  They are sold out now, and am very curious what they actually ship customers!

For those sad to have missed out on the L'Agence Chamberlain blazer (me!), I was strolling through TJMaxx today and a whim and found one in a beautiful wool tweed khaki, beige, black, and orchid purple that fit like a glove and was $149!  Nordstrom Rack online also has some options at a substantial markdown.  These are so many great finds at Nordstrom Rack and Off5th right now.

This necklace, one of my other purchases, was a nice find for the price: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/pave-y-necklace/6760180?origin=wishlist-personal

Wishlist items include these mules-has anyone tried?  (I have been looking for a pair that will stay on narrow feet for ages): https://www.nordstrom.com/s/27-edit...m-mule-women/6823950?origin=wishlist-personal

And this jacket (before the bad reviews): https://www.nordstrom.com/s/alder-geo-print-fleece-jacket/6882563?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## titania029

KGracr22 said:


> LOVE Mulberry, it's the best IMO which bag did you get?


I got the Bayswater tote. I was going to wait for Black Friday, but I wanted to use it now, it's the green one with pink lining.


----------



## titania029

buggiewomma said:


> I bought a Michele watch at full price. Why does the NAS make me feel like this is a good idea?!
> 
> I hope your bag makes it!!!


Oh I know, it's a buying frenzy. It started on July 4th weekend for me, and it just kept rolling, lol!


----------



## titania029

aureliebr said:


> I normally live for the Anniversary Sale, but was disappointed this year.  I started with a small, 3 item order, and was really excited for these jeans--exposed button fly, distressing, interesting wash, and petite! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/donna-f...gular-petite/6863357?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> They arrived and no button, fly, no distressing.  It's a very strange listing--the description very clearly indicate the button fly and distressing, but then the video shows a zip fly, which is what I received.  Totally different jeans than ordered.  They are sold out now, and am very curious what they actually ship customers!
> 
> For those sad to have missed out on the L'Agence Chamberlain blazer (me!), I was strolling through TJMaxx today and a whim and found one in a beautiful wool tweed khaki, beige, black, and orchid purple that fit like a glove and was $149!  Nordstrom Rack online also has some options at a substantial markdown.  These are so many great finds at Nordstrom Rack and Off5th right now.
> 
> This necklace, one of my other purchases, was a nice find for the price: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/pave-y-necklace/6760180?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> Wishlist items include these mules-has anyone tried?  (I have been looking for a pair that will stay on narrow feet for ages): https://www.nordstrom.com/s/27-edit...m-mule-women/6823950?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> And this jacket (before the bad reviews): https://www.nordstrom.com/s/alder-geo-print-fleece-jacket/6882563?origin=wishlist-personal


That's your review on Nordstrom's site on the jeans, right? That's so strange!


----------



## sabrunka

aureliebr said:


> I normally live for the Anniversary Sale, but was disappointed this year.  I started with a small, 3 item order, and was really excited for these jeans--exposed button fly, distressing, interesting wash, and petite! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/donna-f...gular-petite/6863357?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> They arrived and no button, fly, no distressing.  It's a very strange listing--the description very clearly indicate the button fly and distressing, but then the video shows a zip fly, which is what I received.  Totally different jeans than ordered.  They are sold out now, and am very curious what they actually ship customers!
> 
> For those sad to have missed out on the L'Agence Chamberlain blazer (me!), I was strolling through TJMaxx today and a whim and found one in a beautiful wool tweed khaki, beige, black, and orchid purple that fit like a glove and was $149!  Nordstrom Rack online also has some options at a substantial markdown.  These are so many great finds at Nordstrom Rack and Off5th right now.
> 
> This necklace, one of my other purchases, was a nice find for the price: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/pave-y-necklace/6760180?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> Wishlist items include these mules-has anyone tried?  (I have been looking for a pair that will stay on narrow feet for ages): https://www.nordstrom.com/s/27-edit...m-mule-women/6823950?origin=wishlist-personal
> 
> And this jacket (before the bad reviews): https://www.nordstrom.com/s/alder-geo-print-fleece-jacket/6882563?origin=wishlist-personal



Im waiting for the Pendleton alder jacket to arrive, I hope I like it! Just read the poor review of the tight arms. I have pretty slim arms so I hope it works, the pattern is so cute.


----------



## piosavsfan

titania029 said:


> Oh I know, it's a buying frenzy. It started on July 4th weekend for me, and it just kept rolling, lol!


I just keep shopping and shopping, too. Haven't kept much though.


----------



## titania029

piosavsfan said:


> I just keep shopping and shopping, too. Haven't kept much though.


I returned some Athleta stuff today, and have a few more Nordstrom and JCrew stuff to return. I am keeping most of the items from the Anniversary Sale, as I didn't buy too many surprises. They were mostly staples from prior years.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

For those of you who ordered the Rag & Bone Phoenix boots, are they fine when standing or do they have a deep bend where the wedge meets the front that looks like the sole will break apart?  In the video the boot does not sit flat.  The toe and foot bed point up and away from the wedge. So it looks like the part where the wedge meets the foot bed is just going to split at the sole after a little wear.  Do they seem okay when they're on?  The fact that they don't sit flat is driving me crazy but I kinda want to order them.


----------



## JoesGirl

I never noticed it when I had them on but I can see it in the video.  I haven‘t worn them all day yet but they are so comfortable I can’t imagine them splitting or having any issues.  These aren’t my first pair of R & B boots.  And the others I’ve had have held up through the years.  All that said, Nordstrom has an excellent return policy.  If something went wrong with the boot (outside of normal wear and tear) I would take it back.  But my experience with the brand has been pretty good.


----------



## lovemyrescues

titania029 said:


> I returned some Athleta stuff today, and have a few more Nordstrom and JCrew stuff to return. I am keeping most of the items from the Anniversary Sale, as I didn't buy too many surprises. They were mostly staples from prior years.


When you go to J.Crew check out the sale section. If you get three or more items 70% off


----------



## titania029

lovemyrescues said:


> When you go to J.Crew check out the sale section. If you get three or more items 70% off


Will do!


----------



## kpuma

I have ordered so many things in so many sizes in so many colors - some that are yet to ship, and I shopped on the first icon day.  I'm sure sizes are going to continue to pop up.  I have been trying to return daily, as I live within a few miles of a store.  Today I went into the store and returned a lot of Anniversary and purchased a lot of non Anniversary that I just liked better.

And much of what is listed online as sold out is still in stock in the store.  Slim pickings but there is still some inventory.  If you work with a sales associate, I suggest you calling and let them know what you are looking for.


----------



## paula3boys

lovemyrescues said:


> OK I just noticed (and finally) you can ship some Nordstrom Rack purchases to a Nordstrom store and even better RETURN Rack items to a Nordstrom instead of the Rack!  Finally.
> 
> That being said this leather Longchamp backpack is cute and 40% off https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/le-foulonne-leather-backpack/6566022


I noticed that when someone returns a NR item to Nordstrom, Nordstrom doesn't return it back to NR. Instead they put it on their site to sell at the full retail price. I witnessed them do this with the discontinued Longchamp ssh club bag in antique pink a week or two ago. Someone actually paid full price for it too. I guess they are hoping that this happens often


----------



## lovemyrescues

kpuma said:


> I have ordered so many things in so many sizes in so many colors - some that are yet to ship, and I shopped on the first icon day.  I'm sure sizes are going to continue to pop up.  I have been trying to return daily, as I live within a few miles of a store.  Today I went into the store and returned a lot of Anniversary and purchased a lot of non Anniversary that I just liked better.
> 
> And much of what is listed online as sold out is still in stock in the store.  Slim pickings but there is still some inventory.  If you work with a sales associate, I suggest you calling and let them know what you are looking for.


I agree. This is why I like working with someone. There are a few items that I hope pop back after the sale and I know she will give me the Anni price.


----------



## lovemyrescues

paula3boys said:


> I noticed that when someone returns a NR item to Nordstrom, Nordstrom doesn't return it back to NR. Instead they put it on their site to sell at the full retail price. I witnessed them do this with the discontinued Longchamp ssh club bag in antique pink a week or two ago. Someone actually paid full price for it too. I guess they are hoping that this happens often


That is nuts.


----------



## VSOP

I’m noticing items just popping up on my doorstep but the tracking info on the app has been stalled.


----------



## pixiejenna

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Flash Sale on Beauty Tools today! Up to 35% off.
> 
> I bought the DermaFlash LUXE+ that I've wanted--I'm a beauty tool junkie!
> 
> I knew that I really wanted to buy it because I couldn't click on the Check Out button quick enough!!



I have been wanting to try this for a while. But then wonder if it really works or is it just removing the peach fuzz hair.


----------



## tslsusi

Does anyone know who made this white sweater or top, with these jeans? Nordstrom didn’t know but I would assume it’s something they sell?


----------



## pixiejenna

So trying some of the beauty stuff I got the MALIN + GOETZ eucalyptus deodorant and so far I like it, I was a bit turned off by it initially because it felt goopy too me. But it has worked for me today, it’s in the 80’s and humid today and I also wore a 100% synthetic fabric shirt today which makes me sweat/have more body oder. So far I’m impressed with it I’ll have to use it more to see if I stay impressed hopefully no irritation. I for the longest time used a toothpaste for deodorant and it was by far the best working for me ever until about 5 years into using it I developed a sensitivity to it and got a rash. Then trying other natural deodorants I figured out what was causing the rash, it was the baking soda. Unfortunately the baking soda was what cut the odor for me. Every natural deodorant with it caused a rash, and those that didn’t have it did absolutely nothing for my body odor. I[ve been using milk of magnesia the past few years. The brand I used to use precovid worked really well. And some time in 2020 they stopPed making it and haven’t brought it back. So I’ve been using another brand but it doesn’t work as well IMO. Unfortunately it looks like the set is sold out now.

I also tried the le labo shampoo and hair mask(mask not on sale). I grabbed both scents of the shampoo and I think I like the smell of the basil than the himoki. I really liked the basil shampoo I haven’t tried the himoki one yet so not sure if it is the same results wise. I didn’t realize that I got the hair mask not the conditioner. So I think that it’s ok it’s too heavy for all over use for me. It would have been better to use regular conditioner on the top part of my head and use the mask for shoulder length and down. So I felt like my hair was weighed down from the mask.


----------



## lovemyrescues

tslsusi said:


> Does anyone know who made this white sweater or top, with these jeans? Nordstrom didn’t know but I would assume it’s something they sell?
> 
> View attachment 5525171


It is cute but I have a feeling it may be an older style.  Maybe do one of those reverse photo searches.


----------



## Hobie

Does anyone have any opinions on the AllSaints Kita bag? Is it heavy? It seems to be on the anniversary sale every year so I thought someone might have some comments about how theirs is holding up. thanks!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Hobie said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on the AllSaints Kita bag? Is it heavy? It seems to be on the anniversary sale every year so I thought someone might have some comments about how theirs is holding up. thanks!


I just bought the black one.  Not super heavy and it is nicer in person.  On one side you can make the strap longer which is great if you are tall and want to make it a crossbody.  The SA that sold it to me said her daughter loved it so much she bought the tan one which is now on my wishlist.  But since I just purchased it I cannot tell you about wear and tear but since the SA's daughter loved it so much and bought a second one, that tells me something.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

pixiejenna said:


> I have been wanting to try this for a while. But then wonder if it really works or is it just removing the peach fuzz hair.



Supposedly the LUXE+ version exfoliates as well. I'm up for giving it a try!


----------



## carvedwords

All the pop backs I’ve been able to place an order for over the last few days have all been canceled. Kind of over it now.


----------



## Hobie

lovemyrescues said:


> I just bought the black one.  Not super heavy and it is nicer in person.  On one side you can make the strap longer which is great if you are tall and want to make it a crossbody.  The SA that sold it to me said her daughter loved it so much she bought the tan one which is now on my wishlist.  But since I just purchased it I cannot tell you about wear and tear but since the SA's daughter loved it so much and bought a second one, that tells me something.


Thanks!


----------



## VSOP

carvedwords said:


> All the pop backs I’ve been able to place an order for over the last few days have all been canceled. Kind of over it now.




I feel you, very frustrating!


----------



## KathrynS

lovemyrescues said:


> OK I just noticed (and finally) you can ship some Nordstrom Rack purchases to a Nordstrom store and even better RETURN Rack items to a Nordstrom instead of the Rack!  Finally.
> 
> That being said this leather Longchamp backpack is cute and 40% off https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/le-foulonne-leather-backpack/6566022


Really!? I knew you could return to Rack but not Rack to Nordy. That will save me a trip.


----------



## LadyMartin

VSOP said:


> I’m noticing items just popping up on my doorstep but the tracking info on the app has been stalled.


That gives me some hope.  I have one item with stalled tracking since 7/7.


----------



## lovemyrescues

LadyMartin said:


> That gives me some hope.  I have one item with stalled tracking since 7/7.


Right I have that also with ontrac and what is happening is that package is being transported across the state and then it gets dropped off at the Ontrac warehouse in Reno. This was explained  to me once before. I think that they have their own transport service that drops items off at shipping warehouses.


----------



## piosavsfan

KathrynS said:


> Really!? I knew you could return to Rack but not Rack to Nordy. That will save me a trip.


I didn't know you could return Rack to Nordy either! I just placed a Rack order so that's good to know, I don't like going to the Rack to return.


----------



## lovemyrescues

piosavsfan said:


> I didn't know you could return Rack to Nordy either! I just placed a Rack order so that's good to know, I don't like going to the Rack to return.


I think it is new and if you look under Returns on the Nordstrom Rack FAQ page you’ll see it that you can return it to a Nordstrom store


----------



## dressaddict

tslsusi said:


> Does anyone know who made this white sweater or top, with these jeans? Nordstrom didn’t know but I would assume it’s something they sell?
> 
> View attachment 5525171


Not necessarily. Nordstrom often use pictures from the manufacturer. I would check the AG website too.


----------



## lovemyrescues

dressaddict said:


> Not necessarily. Nordstrom often use pictures from the manufacturer. I would check the AG website too.


I couldn’t find it in the AG site.  After she posted it I tried looking for it.


----------



## dressaddict

Did anyone get the Halogen green coat and can comment on quality? It is sold out now in my size but I am hoping it will pop back up. Here is a link to the plus size version.
Halogen green coat


----------



## lulumum

I haven’t seen any reviews here for certain pieces so wanted to share my blog post - Smythe blazers, Veronica Beard, All Saints, Reiss several pairs of shoes (Rag&Bone, Blondo, La Canadienne etc.) - www.thesweatedit.com
Also happy to answer questions - here or on my blog.


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Don‘t they just feel so comfortable!? I ended up buying the brown and green but they call it khaki.  I think they are my favorite purchase so far.  I would never have tried them if it wasn’t for the gal earlier in the thread.  LOVE them!
> 
> Went and did my returns tonight instead of tomorrow morning.  I ended up finding this in a large and LOVE it. I hate the price but it’s good quality. A lot thinner than I expected but incredibly comfortable and a great drape. I bought a large, could have used a medium but I love it so much I don’t mind the sleeves being a bit too long.
> 
> I was also able to try on the Vince wool and cashmere cardigan , um, let’s just say I wish I wouldn’t have. It’s SO NICE even with the blend. It has a great drape, weight and beautiful camel color. I tried on the medium and ended up ordering the small. This might be right up there with the boots as one of my favorite purchases of the sale.
> 
> Lastly, I threw this Vince shirt jacket on as an afterthought. Um, you guessed it. It was soooooo comfortable and soft. I tried on the medium but ordered the small.
> 
> Those three purchases will have me going back and rethinking my “keeper” list.  I know there are things on there that I did not LOVE like these pieces.
> 
> Haappy shopping ladies! Tomorrow is another day!



I really wanted this and it is the only thing that has canceled on me. I ordered during early access, I liked the blue


----------



## tearex

buggiewomma said:


> There’s a reiss moto jacket?! Sh*t!!
> 
> Link please!!!!
> (And I might need your 8 again if you return it!)


https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6883550 

Here you go! I'll definitely post if it doesn't work out.   



Michelle1x said:


> The batman/ Flying Squirrel look is in for fall.


I concur and I kind of like it, it was just excessive on my frame. Sizing down might have helped on me, but I didn't love the dress that much.



kpuma said:


> I have ordered so many things in so many sizes in so many colors - some that are yet to ship, and I shopped on the first icon day.  I'm sure sizes are going to continue to pop up.  I have been trying to return daily, as I live within a few miles of a store.  Today I went into the store and returned a lot of Anniversary and purchased a lot of non Anniversary that I just liked better.
> 
> And much of what is listed online as sold out is still in stock in the store.  Slim pickings but there is still some inventory.  If you work with a sales associate, I suggest you calling and let them know what you are looking for.


I've been doing return trips frequently too to give others a chance at the merch that is sold out. I noticed a lot of things in-store today that is still marked sold out on the site. I mentioned it to my SA since I was trying to buy a non-sale top that kept selling out and has been cancelled on me once already and it turns out my store had TWO in my size right on the rack. As we know, there's a delay between the actual return and when it might show as a pop-back. She mentioned it takes ~72 hours before that sync happens.


----------



## rutabaga

The EF reversible coat arrived today and it feels like a dreamy cashmere blanket. It was supposed to arrive on Thursday, but… FedEx. 

I’m glad I sized down to a S. Cut is a little boxy and makes me look shapeless so I’m going to wait for the Reiss coat to arrive to compare and decide which to keep. I like wrap coats bc the belt gives definition but I already have a Theory wrap coat from two years ago. Overall, nice quality and I like both the honey camel and the oatmeal sides. The snaps feel substantial and I like the deep pockets.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882280


----------



## tearex

gillysirl said:


> I'm hoping to snag those pants on a return - they sound great, too! If you get a chance - can you post a pic?


Here you go and hope this helps. I don't usually tuck my tops or have a bodysuit, so I struggled getting a good frontal pic showing the waist area that does the pants justice. The model pic is accurate. I didn't retuck the left leg taper back properly either for the first pic in all my contortion-ing, oops.

With the NS cashmere blend hoodie:




With the Halogen Absolute Camisole:


----------



## buggiewomma

Michelle1x said:


> I'm a huge Michele watch fan.  Michele changed their pricing model about 8 years ago so the regular prices today  are closer to the sale prices back in the day.  The standard diamond deco used to be $2800 at Nordstrom and edging up.  There were almost no sales.  Then during the 2010 recession they dropped the standard deco to about $2K and the "specials" (special colors) to $2.2K.
> So you probably got a good deal on whichever watch it was, even paying regular price.  It is also much harder to find sale Michele watches - ever.  So, buy what you want.


Thank you. This is very helpful! I basically got it on sale! Yesssss. Seriously, though, I do love it… more than my NAS purchases. 
I’m going to write “buy what you want!” in lip gloss on my bathroom mirror.


----------



## palmbeachpink

just posted by accident in 2021 NAS thread, lol

woke up just early before 5am EST on Friday and at right around 5am checked NAS was able to get the Longchamp pouch I really wanted and it shipped! perhaps the time is a general restock time, as saw other OOS items available then too, who the heck knows! xx


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6883550
> 
> Here you go! I'll definitely post if it doesn't work out.
> 
> 
> I concur and I kind of like it, it was just excessive on my frame. Sizing down might have helped on me, but I didn't love the dress that much.
> 
> 
> I've been doing return trips frequently too to give others a chance at the merch that is sold out. I noticed a lot of things in-store today that is still marked sold out on the site. I mentioned it to my SA since I was trying to buy a non-sale top that kept selling out and has been cancelled on me once already and it turns out my store had TWO in my size right on the rack. As we know, there's a delay between the actual return and when it might show as a pop-back. She mentioned it takes ~72 hours before that sync happens.


Thank you! Soooooo cute!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Michelle1x said:


> I'm a huge Michele watch fan.  Michele changed their pricing model about 8 years ago so the regular prices today  are closer to the sale prices back in the day.  The standard diamond deco used to be $2800 at Nordstrom and edging up.  There were almost no sales.  Then during the 2010 recession they dropped the standard deco to about $2K and the "specials" (special colors) to $2.2K.
> So you probably got a good deal on whichever watch it was, even paying regular price.  It is also much harder to find sale Michele watches - ever.  So, buy what you want.


watched a kinda long YT NAS video from a former employee, he said said one can get Michele watches at a place called watch station in outlets around the US for around 50% off

don't own Michele nor have ever been to a watch station so can't verify and vid just popped up in feed

here's video, he talks about watches at 18:00 min mark


xx


----------



## palmbeachpink

mrlddst said:


> I'm I the only person who organizes a excel spreadsheet to track their NAS purchases?  It helps me track my returns and holds me accountable for what I actually spent.
> 
> Lastly, did anyone else get the decorated cutting boards? I thought they were cuter than my plain wood ones. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deny-designs-gold-baby-gold-birch-wood-cutting-board/7013310


I feel quite proud when I remember to put kid's endless activities in my reminders app, lol


----------



## adlgel

Finally saw the Veronica Beard pink blazer pop back in a 10 and snagged it this morning.  Hope it ends up actually shipping.


----------



## gillysirl

adlgel said:


> Finally saw the Veronica Beard pink blazer pop back in a 10 and snagged it this morning.  Hope it ends up actually shipping.


I got the Proenza Schouler pant's I've been stalking! Fingers crossed they ship.

There is A LOT that is re-stocked this morning. Happy Hunting eveyrone!


----------



## lisaroberts

SystarSystem said:


> Right?! Icky is a good word to describe it  I'm going to a store tomorrow so I'll see if they will price match the actual price..


Let us know if they honor the ticketed price, please.


----------



## gillysirl

tearex said:


> Here you go and hope this helps. I don't usually tuck my tops or have a bodysuit, so I struggled getting a good frontal pic showing the waist area that does the pants justice. The model pic is accurate. I didn't retuck the left leg taper back properly either for the first pic in all my contortion-ing, oops.
> 
> With the NS cashmere blend hoodie:
> View attachment 5525297
> View attachment 5525298
> 
> 
> With the Halogen Absolute Camisole:
> View attachment 5525299


Thank you! They look amazing on you. I love the detail around the ankle. They just popped up and I ordered them. Hope they ship!


----------



## jblady

The La Ligne sweater in small in stock…available to go grab now.

Edit:sold out


----------



## raylyn

rutabaga said:


> The EF reversible coat arrived today and it feels like a dreamy cashmere blanket. It was supposed to arrive on Thursday, but… FedEx.
> 
> I’m glad I sized down to a S. Cut is a little boxy and makes me look shapeless so I’m going to wait for the Reiss coat to arrive to compare and decide which to keep. I like wrap coats bc the belt gives definition but I already have a Theory wrap coat from two years ago. Overall, nice quality and I like both the honey camel and the oatmeal sides. The snaps feel substantial and I like the deep pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882280


Agree with your comments. Also sized down and fits well but still feels generous.

I find the hood a little fiddly though, every time I try it on I am fussing with how the hood lays on my shoulders. Also I wonder when I would wear this. Good for transition months but not really cold weather. In terms of outerwear this item is more about looking nice than functionality.


----------



## baghabitz34

palmbeachpink said:


> watched a kinda long YT NAS video from a former employee, he said said one can get Michele watches at a place called watch station in outlets around the US for around 50% off
> 
> don't own Michele nor have ever been to a watch station so can't verify and vid just popped up in feed
> 
> here's video, he talks about watches at 18:00 min mark
> 
> 
> xx



The Michele watches I’ve seen at Watch Station have been pre-owned.

You can sometimes find them discounted on Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## cmm62

I received most of my items and have gone into my store and the Chicago store as I’m visiting this weekend.

Keeping: Celine Square Sunglasses (amazing quality, love them!), BOSS purple coat (so soft, a touch on the long side which is good for wearing into the office over dresses/skirts), bombas socks, love all the mini boden I got my kids, orange/red coach crossbody bag (same design as the pochette metis one of my fave bags so really happy to have a pop of color with a bag I can use a lot when running errands/out for the day), Zella bike shorts and for DH a orange striped scotch and soda shirt (just a t-shirt but we’re both super impressed with the quality, it’s a really nice shirt)!

I got the rag and bone sneakers and the cropped lagence blazer waiting for me back at home. In store I saw the Avec zip front Shacket and it was really nice. Haven’t seen it talked about a lot. If you’re looking for a shacket might want to check it out.

Returned Mother jeans (great quality but really long crotch on me) and Stone and Strand gold/diamond hoops (not enough sparkle).

In store I also saw the Bony Levy Aubrey bracelet and thought it was beautiful. Does anyone have this, any feedback? The matching hoops were also beautiful, don’t feel like online pics do it justice.


----------



## lovemyrescues

cmm62 said:


> I received most of my items and have gone into my store and the Chicago store as I’m visiting this weekend.
> 
> Keeping: Celine Square Sunglasses (amazing quality, love them!), BOSS purple coat (so soft, a touch on the long side which is good for wearing into the office over dresses/skirts), bombas socks, love all the mini boden I got my kids, orange/red coach crossbody bag (same design as the pochette metis one of my fave bags so really happy to have a pop of color with a bag I can use a lot when running errands/out for the day), Zella bike shorts and for DH a orange striped scotch and soda shirt (just a t-shirt but we’re both super impressed with the quality, it’s a really nice shirt)!
> 
> I got the rag and bone sneakers and the cropped lagence blazer waiting for me back at home. In store I saw the Avec zip front Shacket and it was really nice. Haven’t seen it talked about a lot. If you’re looking for a shacket might want to check it out.
> 
> Returned Mother jeans (great quality but really long crotch on me) and Stone and Strand gold/diamond hoops (not enough sparkle).
> 
> In store I also saw the Bony Levy Aubrey bracelet and thought it was beautiful. Does anyone have this, any feedback? The matching hoops were also beautiful, don’t feel like online pics do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5525436


If the tweed shacket were in another color I would get it. I am still waiting for my BB Dakota tweed jacket to arrive. It is taking FOREVER to get to me. Sigh.


----------



## sabrunka

I finally got my rag & bone sneakers. Love em, maybe a tad big (but the half size down had my toes grazing the end of the shoe), but theyre good! Nothing a tightened lace cant fix.

I also got my Pendleton alder jacket and its true, the cuff of the sleeves is incredibly tight. Theres no way it can be worn using the thumb holes. No idea why it was made this way, I have very skinny wrists and its basically skin tight on me. I love the jacket but dont like this,  debating if Ill keep. Ill take photos later.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> I finally got my rag & bone sneakers. Love em, maybe a tad big (but the half size down had my toes grazing the end of the shoe), but theyre good! Nothing a tightened lace cant fix.
> 
> I also got my Pendleton alder jacket and its true, the cuff of the sleeves is incredibly tight. Theres no way it can be worn using the thumb holes. No idea why it was made this way, I have very skinny wrists and its basically skin tight on me. I love the jacket but dont like this,  debating if Ill keep. Ill take photos later.


I love my Rag and Bone sneakers. I can see buying more in my future.


----------



## waddleod

rutabaga said:


> The EF reversible coat arrived today and it feels like a dreamy cashmere blanket. It was supposed to arrive on Thursday, but… FedEx.
> 
> I’m glad I sized down to a S. Cut is a little boxy and makes me look shapeless so I’m going to wait for the Reiss coat to arrive to compare and decide which to keep. I like wrap coats bc the belt gives definition but I already have a Theory wrap coat from two years ago. Overall, nice quality and I like both the honey camel and the oatmeal sides. The snaps feel substantial and I like the deep pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882280


The good reviews for this have talked me into trying it. I’m not sure about the boxy shape or if the sleeves will be long enough but I like what looks like extra room at the bottom for my ample behind.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I received my black, Eberjey sweats Friday. (They sold out by 9:45 the first night of Icon access.) So very soft and comfortable. Love the leg is more sweatpant and not tapered jogger. But no pockets? Boo. I sized up based on the reviewer who said they are clingy. But that wasn’t really necessary in the dark color. 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eberjey-softest-sweats-joggers/5002821
		


I also received my FP sweater in small to compare with the medium size. I’m keeping the medium that I posted a pic with my W&W jeans. The bigger size is a good 2-3” longer. The small is a boxy mess on me. So if you’re taller than average a bigger size in the Brookside might work for you.


----------



## englishprof

So, I may have ordered the other MV hoops, and they are also quite stunning on (I can justify, since I've returned several other items, yes?!)






Chris Isaak's "She did a bad bad thing going through my head . . . " 

Have a lovely, healthy, good Sunday, everyone!


----------



## rutabaga

waddleod said:


> The good reviews for this have talked me into trying it. I’m not sure about the boxy shape or if the sleeves will be long enough but I like what looks like extra room at the bottom for my ample behind.


The sleeves are a little long on me so it might work for you. The shape is a little tent-like… I guess it’s good for layering. I threw it on over the dress I was wearing yesterday but it think it’ll look better with skinny pants to balance things out. I’ll post pics later, it’s been hot here and the last thing I want to do is wear a wool coat or pants


----------



## rutabaga

raylyn said:


> Agree with your comments. Also sized down and fits well but still feels generous.
> 
> I find the hood a little fiddly though, every time I try it on I am fussing with how the hood lays on my shoulders. Also I wonder when I would wear this. Good for transition months but not really cold weather. In terms of outerwear this item is more about looking nice than functionality.


Agreed that this is not a *true* winter coat. There’s no lining and I think this would work for weather down to 50 degrees at most. I’m in CA and the hood is perfect to put on during cold windy mornings waiting for the train. If it’s colder I’d wear a puffer and a wool beanie for commuting.


----------



## buggiewomma

rutabaga said:


> The EF reversible coat arrived today and it feels like a dreamy cashmere blanket. It was supposed to arrive on Thursday, but… FedEx.
> 
> I’m glad I sized down to a S. Cut is a little boxy and makes me look shapeless so I’m going to wait for the Reiss coat to arrive to compare and decide which to keep. I like wrap coats bc the belt gives definition but I already have a Theory wrap coat from two years ago. Overall, nice quality and I like both the honey camel and the oatmeal sides. The snaps feel substantial and I like the deep pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882280


I hadn’t noticed this coat. It’s CUTE! I like the shorter swingy coats. (No idea of their actual fashion term.)


----------



## raylyn

waddleod said:


> The good reviews for this have talked me into trying it. I’m not sure about the boxy shape or if the sleeves will be long enough but I like what looks like extra room at the bottom for my ample behind.


Sleeves are always too short on me and these sleeves are fine, even with sizing down.


----------



## buggiewomma

cmm62 said:


> I received most of my items and have gone into my store and the Chicago store as I’m visiting this weekend.
> 
> Keeping: Celine Square Sunglasses (amazing quality, love them!), BOSS purple coat (so soft, a touch on the long side which is good for wearing into the office over dresses/skirts), bombas socks, love all the mini boden I got my kids, orange/red coach crossbody bag (same design as the pochette metis one of my fave bags so really happy to have a pop of color with a bag I can use a lot when running errands/out for the day), Zella bike shorts and for DH a orange striped scotch and soda shirt (just a t-shirt but we’re both super impressed with the quality, it’s a really nice shirt)!
> 
> I got the rag and bone sneakers and the cropped lagence blazer waiting for me back at home. In store I saw the Avec zip front Shacket and it was really nice. Haven’t seen it talked about a lot. If you’re looking for a shacket might want to check it out.
> 
> Returned Mother jeans (great quality but really long crotch on me) and Stone and Strand gold/diamond hoops (not enough sparkle).
> 
> In store I also saw the Bony Levy Aubrey bracelet and thought it was beautiful. Does anyone have this, any feedback? The matching hoops were also beautiful, don’t feel like online pics do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5525436


Oh! I ordered those stone and strand hoops the first day and they haven’t shipped yet. I wasn’t worried about it cause from the outset they said not available for overnight with an estimated ship date of late July. But now I’m confused since clearly you got them. Hmmm…. Anyways I’m glad to hear your feedback on these as I haven’t seen them mentioned. I will likely return since I love the Monica Vinader earrings that I got SO much and don’t need a thousand dollars of earrings, but I still wish they would ship!!


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> So, I may have ordered the other MV hoops, and they are also quite stunning on (I can justify, since I've returned several other items, yes?!)
> View attachment 5525504
> 
> View attachment 5525500
> View attachment 5525500
> 
> 
> Chris Isaak's "She did a bad bad thing going through my head . . . "
> 
> Have a lovely, healthy, good Sunday, everyone!


What stone are those?! Are they blue?   
I think you did the right thing.


----------



## llogie

I LOVE this Vince blazer.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/lightwe...me/Anniversary Sale/All Anniversary&color=001
I usually have 1 or 2 Vince blazers in rotation at any given time.  This is probably my favorite.  I love the look and shape.  Enough room to layer underneath.  It kinda reminds me of Henry Golding’s character in the Netflix Persuasion movie.


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> What stone are those?! Are they blue?
> I think you did the right thing.


Der! I forgot to include the link ‍♀️


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/siren-mini-drop-huggie-hoop-earrings-online-trunk-show/7043605?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FAll%20Anniversary&color=665


----------



## joheinous

I have a Eternity band ring from a Bony Levy trunk show. It's spectacular. I get compliments on it all the time. My friend has the Anniversary Audrey diamond tennis bracelet in white gold. I think the quality is great and the diamonds really sparkle. The best thing about buying BL is their customer service. I already have had my ring sent in, cleaned and had the prongs checked. This is a free service. If a diamond were to ever fall out, they would replace it.


----------



## joheinous

Ooops, above comment was in response to the Bony Levy diamond Audrey bracelet.


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone had an item ship and for carrier and tracking # it just says "others"? WTH?


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Not to be overly nit-picky but Kendra Scott, one of my favorite brands to get at the anniversary sale also changed up for the anniversary sale (and not in a good way). Significantly smaller than last year but a slight price increase at $45.90 last year compared to this year ($46.90).
I still bought them (these are pierced earrings I converted to clip-ons) but I hope they don't keep downsizing all these anniversary sale items!






			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/camry-drop-earrings/6876942?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=505019&utm_content=20220713_productimg2


----------



## Daisy22

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Not to be overly nit-picky but Kendra Scott, one of my favorite brands to get at the anniversary sale also changed up for the anniversary sale (and not in a good way). Significantly smaller than last year but a slight price increase at $45.90 last year compared to this year ($46.90).
> I still bought them (these are pierced earrings I converted to clip-ons) but I hope they don't keep downsizing all these anniversary sale items!
> 
> View attachment 5525571


I had a defective pair sent to me - there was nowhere for the stem to hook at the back. It just wasn't ever on the earring.

The size thing kid of sucks as you can get Kendra Scott on sale for those prices year round.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Daisy22 said:


> I had a defective pair sent to me - there was nowhere for the stem to hook at the back. It just wasn't ever on the earring.
> 
> The size thing kid of sucks as you can get Kendra Scott on sale for those prices year round.


And Kendra Scott has their 50% birthday discount on one item, which I take advantage every year


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I've bought more this weekend than I did in Early Access. Go figure. 

I ordered a couple of items that were sold out during EA...not sure if they'll ship or not but I'm optimistic!!


----------



## rutabaga

Has anyone tried on the Reiss Jenna sweater dress? It looks identical to the non-Nsale version. Last year’s oatmeal-colored sweater dress (Lara? Paige?) overwhelmed me at 5’4” and I’m curious if this would be more flattering:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6883580


----------



## titania029

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Not to be overly nit-picky but Kendra Scott, one of my favorite brands to get at the anniversary sale also changed up for the anniversary sale (and not in a good way). Significantly smaller than last year but a slight price increase at $45.90 last year compared to this year ($46.90).
> I still bought them (these are pierced earrings I converted to clip-ons) but I hope they don't keep downsizing all these anniversary sale items!
> 
> View attachment 5525571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/camry-drop-earrings/6876942?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=505019&utm_content=20220713_productimg2


Off topic, how did you make the earrings into clip-ons? I only own one pair of earring, since my ears are not pierced. I always look at other people's pretty earrings with envy.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

titania029 said:


> Off topic, how did you make the earrings into clip-ons? I only own one pair of earring, since my ears are not pierced. I always look at other people's pretty earrings with envy.


Amazon



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QB2S25D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cmm62

buggiewomma said:


> Oh! I ordered those stone and strand hoops the first day and they haven’t shipped yet. I wasn’t worried about it cause from the outset they said not available for overnight with an estimated ship date of late July. But now I’m confused since clearly you got them. Hmmm…. Anyways I’m glad to hear your feedback on these as I haven’t seen them mentioned. I will likely return since I love the Monica Vinader earrings that I got SO much and don’t need a thousand dollars of earrings, but I still wish they would ship!!


I live right outside NYC and this is a small business (for participating in this sale at least), and they took over a week to ship but arrived in a day when they did ship from NYC. The earrings are very nice, just not what I’m looking for. You still may love them! I love a lot about them…I just am in the market for something different. 


joheinous said:


> I have a Eternity band ring from a Bony Levy trunk show. It's spectacular. I get compliments on it all the time. My friend has the Anniversary Audrey diamond tennis bracelet in white gold. I think the quality is great and the diamonds really sparkle. The best thing about buying BL is their customer service. I already have had my ring sent in, cleaned and had the prongs checked. This is a free service. If a diamond were to ever fall out, they would replace it.


This is so helpful! I have some returns and am thinking I will return and buy at my home store because I just love the bracelet and am hoping to get the hoops next year.


----------



## waddleod

Thanks for the feedback on the EF. I don’t have unusually long arms, I just like longer sleeves, so sounds like that shouldn’t be a problem. I’m looking to use it as a spring and fall jacket and it sounds like it might be perfect for that.


----------



## JeninOrlando

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QB2S25D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


OMg This is amazing. I have this crazy thing about piercing my ears. I saw my mother get her ears pierced when i was a kid and the accidentally tore her earlobe in half. I have been terrified of piercing my ears ever since, I will try these


----------



## titania029

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QB2S25D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks!


----------



## titania029

JeninOrlando said:


> OMg This is amazing. I have this crazy thing about piercing my ears. I saw my mother get her ears pierced when i was a kid and the accidentally tore her earlobe in half. I have been terrified of piercing my ears ever since, I will try these


You know I just noticed that there are a lot more clip-on earrings than I remember, even Nordstrom's site has over 100 options. I was looking at some on Etsy too. Maybe I can finally expand my collection of one pair!


----------



## Hobie

Has anyone seen the Halogen belted coat in person? Thanks!


----------



## asdmom2

I keep buying things. Must stop but can’t stop.


----------



## LadyMartin

JeninOrlando said:


> OMg This is amazing. I have this crazy thing about piercing my ears. I saw my mother get her ears pierced when i was a kid and the accidentally tore her earlobe in half. I have been terrified of piercing my ears ever since, I will try these





titania029 said:


> You know I just noticed that there are a lot more clip-on earrings than I remember, even Nordstrom's site has over 100 options. I was looking at some on Etsy too. Maybe I can finally expand my collection of one pair!



Karine Sultan offers many clip-onsand is nickel-free according to their website (and my ears.)  Nordies does not mention that info in their description.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey all, ok I took some photos of the Pendleton Alder jacket. Im gonna keep it, its just so cozy and well constructed. Ill use it over thin long sleeves or t shirts. I tried to photograph the tightness of the wrist, hard to capture tho.

Also took some photos of my rag and bone sneakers!


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> Hey all, ok I took some photos of the Pendleton Alder jacket. Im gonna keep it, its just so cozy and well constructed. Ill use it over thin long sleeves or t shirts. I tried to photograph the tightness of the wrist, hard to capture tho.
> 
> Also took some photos of my rag and bone sneakers!
> 
> View attachment 5530608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530612


 I now have three pairs of those R&B sneakers. I find something I like and get different colors like the Adidas Superstars.


----------



## lovemyrescues

asdmom2 said:


> I keep buying things. Must stop but can’t stop.


Same but it has been JCrew this past week with their sale.  I think I am good with Nordstrom until items go on deeper discount in the fall.


----------



## piosavsfan

asdmom2 said:


> I keep buying things. Must stop but can’t stop.


This is me. I've somehow moved on to the Rack and bought a bunch of stuff there. Then found some cute boots at Nord that aren't even on sale. Then I kept thinking about this VB blazer and it was running out in my size so I had to grab it. 


			http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882260
		

I saw it in store and loved it but wasn't sure I could make it work with my wardrobe. I don't normally wear blazers and I wish it had black details instead of blue but I'm going to try it on with some outfits and see. I have a hard time buying blazers because I have plump arms and blazers tend to have narrow sleeves but these sleeves are great.


----------



## titania029

LadyMartin said:


> Karine Sultan offers many clip-onsand is nickel-free according to their website (and my ears.)  Nordies does not mention that info in their description.


I don't have issues with any metals that I know of, but that's good to know. I have a friend with nickel sensitivity.


----------



## kpuma

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/belted-puffer-jacket/6926368
		


Anyone get this?  finally came back in my size and I ordered it.  Pricey and I'm not sure it will be worth it so looking for opinions if you have it.  Or have tried it on.


----------



## waddleod

Ridgedale mall in Minnetonka MN has the la ligne sailor sweater in a M if someone is still looking for that.


----------



## aureliebr

Very curious shopping experience in store today at Nordstrom Flagship (57th Street NYC).  Instead of the Anniversary Sale merchandise being woven throughout the departments by brand, there were racks set up by size, with all the available items ordered only by size, just as you'd see on a Clearance rack.  There were only a handful of items per size, with higher end items, like the Veronica Beard, mixed in with the lower end goods.  Shopping Anniversary always felt like buying fresh, new, pristine items for fall and this definitely felt much more like shopping at Loehmann's than Nordstrom.


----------



## gillysirl

JeninOrlando said:


> OMg This is amazing. I have this crazy thing about piercing my ears. I saw my mother get her ears pierced when i was a kid and the accidentally tore her earlobe in half. I have been terrified of piercing my ears ever since, I will try these


That sounds traumatic! Was it one of those piercing guns?


----------



## nikki626

I placed an order last Wed the 13th for a few things and I have had one item canceled, 2 items shipped from the vendor and three others shipped from Nordstrom, and two that I am still waiting for to ship - both items show sold out... the suspense is killing me!!!!! Let me know already!!!!


----------



## organizeitall

buggiewomma said:


> LOVE! I loved those too but thought it  would be a bit much to get both. I got these:
> View attachment 5442752


Do you happen to have the link to these again? Someone posted and I cannot find and I need to stalk!!


----------



## pinky7129

cmm62 said:


> I received most of my items and have gone into my store and the Chicago store as I’m visiting this weekend.
> 
> Keeping: Celine Square Sunglasses (amazing quality, love them!), BOSS purple coat (so soft, a touch on the long side which is good for wearing into the office over dresses/skirts), bombas socks, love all the mini boden I got my kids, orange/red coach crossbody bag (same design as the pochette metis one of my fave bags so really happy to have a pop of color with a bag I can use a lot when running errands/out for the day), Zella bike shorts and for DH a orange striped scotch and soda shirt (just a t-shirt but we’re both super impressed with the quality, it’s a really nice shirt)!
> 
> I got the rag and bone sneakers and the cropped lagence blazer waiting for me back at home. In store I saw the Avec zip front Shacket and it was really nice. Haven’t seen it talked about a lot. If you’re looking for a shacket might want to check it out.
> 
> Returned Mother jeans (great quality but really long crotch on me) and Stone and Strand gold/diamond hoops (not enough sparkle).
> 
> In store I also saw the Bony Levy Aubrey bracelet and thought it was beautiful. Does anyone have this, any feedback? The matching hoops were also beautiful, don’t feel like online pics do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5525436


I brought this bracelet last year and returned it the same day. The carat weight was too small for what i felt i had to pay for it.


----------



## cmm62

pinky7129 said:


> I brought this bracelet last year and returned it the same day. The carat weight was too small for what i felt i had to pay for it.


Helpful thank you!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I was in Nordstrom at The Grove today and when I asked what their leather jacket selection was and what they had for the anniversary sale, the sales gal told me they hardly had anything and that Nordstrom is phasing out their leather jackets and will no longer carry any animal sourced jackets.

Just curious if anyone else has heard this?


----------



## Talinder

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QB2S25D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I’ve tried clip ons years ago and the clips pinch so hard it’s excruciating. How are these?


----------



## Michelle1x

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I was in Nordstrom at The Grove today and when I asked what their leather jacket selection was and what they had for the anniversary sale, the sales gal told me they hardly had anything and that Nordstrom is phasing out their leather jackets and will no longer carry any animal sourced jackets.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has heard this?


Wow. Honestly I hope not because this would apply to shearling and shoes and all kinds of stuff!


----------



## Asher Rosen

Wow, so many stores stopping fur!


----------



## cmm62

Hobie said:


> Has anyone seen the Halogen belted coat in person? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5525558


I saw this in the Chicago store - beautiful color and felt nice. I don’t like unlined coats is my only knock on it. Hope that helps!


----------



## JeninOrlando

gillysirl said:


> That sounds traumatic! Was it one of those piercing guns?


IT was. That was in about 1978. Im sure they have improved but i just cant


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Talinder said:


> I’ve tried clip ons years ago and the clips pinch so hard it’s excruciating. How are these?


These have a screw adjustment on the back so you can adjust the pinching. I tend to under-tighten them and the earring will fall off if I'm not careful but definitely more comfortable than the regular clip on converters.


----------



## Hobie

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I was in Nordstrom at The Grove today and when I asked what their leather jacket selection was and what they had for the anniversary sale, the sales gal told me they hardly had anything and that Nordstrom is phasing out their leather jackets and will no longer carry any animal sourced jackets.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has heard this?


I think it’s just fur and exotic animals. I haven’t seen anything about leather.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Hobie said:


> I think it’s just fur and exotic animals. I haven’t seen anything about leather.


That's what I thought! But I haven't seen as many in-store leather jackets but more faux leather. The sales gal said Nordstrom will be phasing them out so maybe she just meant in-store?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I placed 3 orders over the weekend with 6 items, so far 1 item has shipped. 

The waiting is definitely the hardest part!


----------



## tearex

JeninOrlando said:


> IT was. That was in about 1978. Im sure they have improved but i just cant


Yikes. If you ever care to try again, I suggest looking up someone in the APP (Association of Professional Piercers). Not all great piercers are part of it, but it's a good place to start. Piercing guns are just...no.


----------



## buggiewomma

I got the Matouk cotton robe and it’s disappointing. Just average towel material. Not that soft, very very heavy, nothing to write home about. And, yes… the M/L is approx TTS for a guy. In women it’s probably about an XL. 

I will return this one for sure…. My search for a fantastic robe continues!


----------



## buggiewomma

cmm62 said:


> live right outside NYC and this is a small business (for participating in this sale at least), and they took over a week to ship but arrived in a day when they did ship from NYC. The earrings are very nice, just not what I’m looking for. You still may love them! I love a lot about them…I just am in the market for something different.


Good intel! Thank you! I’m still looking forward to them shipping some day


----------



## buggiewomma

organizeitall said:


> Do you happen to have the link to these again? Someone posted and I cannot find and I need to stalk!!


I got you, girl! 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/7043604


----------



## tearex

aureliebr said:


> Very curious shopping experience in store today at Nordstrom Flagship (57th Street NYC).  Instead of the Anniversary Sale merchandise being woven throughout the departments by brand, there were racks set up by size, with all the available items ordered only by size, just as you'd see on a Clearance rack.  There were only a handful of items per size, with higher end items, like the Veronica Beard, mixed in with the lower end goods.  Shopping Anniversary always felt like buying fresh, new, pristine items for fall and this definitely felt much more like shopping at Loehmann's than Nordstrom.


My store was somewhat similar but also different. There were dedicated anniversary racks and tables weaved in, often with a yellow plastic ring to mark something as anniversary. However that was just how it was set up for Early Access with the barricades removed. A lot of the items with only 1-2 pieces remaining were on "Final Few" racks. The cheaper items were somewhat ordered by size. The higher-end items (mostly returns) were sorted by color mixed in with regular price pieces. I think part of the issue is due to some items shipping without the NAS sticker so CS didn't know they were part of the sale. I got AS, Vince, and Lafayette items all without the anniversary sticker.


----------



## tearex

buggiewomma said:


> I got the Matouk cotton robe and it’s disappointing. Just average towel material. Not that soft, very very heavy, nothing to write home about. And, yes… the M/L is approx TTS for a guy. In women it’s probably about an XL.
> 
> I will return this one for sure…. My search for a fantastic robe continues!


Thanks for the update on this one. I shall now stop periodically stalking this one!


----------



## cmm62

Just tried on my rag and bone sneakers (obsessed with the blue!) but feel like they might be a tad big. Did anyone else feel they run big or are they TTS? Wondering if I need to stalk a smaller pair. It’s like right in the edge of maybe being too big. Thanks!


----------



## piosavsfan

I have 22 packages on the way and not everything has shipped yet.  Nordstrom is really driving me crazy with shipping one item at a time.


----------



## Lily's Mom

cmm62 said:


> Just tried on my rag and bone sneakers (obsessed with the blue!) but feel like they might be a tad big. Did anyone else feel they run big or are they TTS? Wondering if I need to stalk a smaller pair. It’s like right in the edge of maybe being too big. Thanks!


For me they were true to size - I'm usually a size 9 and they are comfortable with socks or liners.


----------



## cmm62

Lily's Mom said:


> For me they were true to size - I'm usually a size 9 and they are comfortable with socks or liners.


Thanks! My husband also insists they’re not too big after checking the toebox lol. Definitely will be keeping!


----------



## bunnylou

Talinder said:


> I’ve tried clip ons years ago and the clips pinch so hard it’s excruciating. How are these?


I found some little stick on things to add to clip on earrings. It makes them tolerable! Think you can find them on Amazon.


----------



## lovemyrescues

cmm62 said:


> Just tried on my rag and bone sneakers (obsessed with the blue!) but feel like they might be a tad big. Did anyone else feel they run big or are they TTS? Wondering if I need to stalk a smaller pair. It’s like right in the edge of maybe being too big. Thanks!


For me TTS


----------



## *Nikara

All the talk and posting about Rag & Bone sneaker just enabled me to go check it out online... and there is one left in my size in a very pretty blue color (so hard to resist...) I am taking that as a sign that I need to order this...


----------



## lovemyrescues

*Nikara said:


> All the talk and posting about Rag & Bone sneaker just enabled me to go check it out online... and there is one left in my size in a very pretty blue color (so hard to resist...) I am taking that as a sign that I need to order this...


They also have some on sale not part of the anniversary sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Size 5 in black for the Rag and bone sneaker popped up.


----------



## SystarSystem

lisaroberts said:


> Let us know if they honor the ticketed price, please.


They did! And they price matched the Neiman Marcus price for the teal and peach at $66, so lots of thanks to @bodybuild36 for letting me know about the Neiman Marcus sale!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to mention I got the XL La Ligne striped sweater and it’s a pass for me. It was a lot heavier than I was expecting and it ran large it felt like I could have sized down. The fit didn’t work for me with the arm/shoulder area felt awkward. I also felt like it was on the shorter end length wise it was fine for me I’m 5’3 but a taller person it may be more of a crop fit essentially if it shrank from washing.

I also got a pair of wit & wisdom front slit itty bitty bootcut jeans. I really liked them on another poster here and they came in petite. So I was excited to try them after not wearing bootcut jeans in forever. They fit me well and the petite length was perfect but they are also a pass for me because they have the weird dark denim dye smell. Which was weird because in the picture they didn’t look very dark more of a medium wash but definitely darker IRL.


----------



## bodybuild36

SystarSystem said:


> They did! And they price matched the Neiman Marcus price for the teal and peach at $66, so lots of thanks to @bodybuild36 for letting me know about the Neiman Marcus sale!!


That’s great that you got the NM price match!


----------



## gillysirl

JeninOrlando said:


> IT was. That was in about 1978. Im sure they have improved but i just cant


Those things are still horrible and not nearly as clean or safe as a professional piercing studio. Hurt WAY worse, too.


----------



## gillysirl

cmm62 said:


> Just tried on my rag and bone sneakers (obsessed with the blue!) but feel like they might be a tad big. Did anyone else feel they run big or are they TTS? Wondering if I need to stalk a smaller pair. It’s like right in the edge of maybe being too big. Thanks!


I sized down 1/2 size in mine. Depends on the fit you like and the socks you wear.


----------



## lisaroberts

buggiewomma said:


> I got the Matouk cotton robe and it’s disappointing. Just average towel material. Not that soft, very very heavy, nothing to write home about. And, yes… the M/L is approx TTS for a guy. In women it’s probably about an XL.
> 
> I will return this one for sure…. My search for a fantastic robe continues!


I will stop stalking. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## lisaroberts

SystarSystem said:


> They did! And they price matched the Neiman Marcus price for the teal and peach at $66, so lots of thanks to @bodybuild36 for letting me know about the Neiman Marcus sale!!


Yes!!! Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## lisaroberts

*Nikara said:


> All the talk and posting about Rag & Bone sneaker just enabled me to go check it out online... and there is one left in my size in a very pretty blue color (so hard to resist...) I am taking that as a sign that I need to order this...


That IS the sign! They were meant for you!


----------



## sabrunka

cmm62 said:


> Just tried on my rag and bone sneakers (obsessed with the blue!) but feel like they might be a tad big. Did anyone else feel they run big or are they TTS? Wondering if I need to stalk a smaller pair. It’s like right in the edge of maybe being too big. Thanks!



The sizing is really funky.  I tried the 9.5 in person, which is my go-to for most shoes, and my toes were grazing the end, I knew I couldnt get those due to that.  So I ordered the size 10s online, and they fit better length wise but my toes feel like they are swimming in the toe box. I have tried them on so many times now in my house. I think I'm just used to snug shoes all around my foot, these are not like that, that being said they dont slide off or anything.  I ordered 3 pairs and gotta say I am 100% sure keeping the khaki but I have a voice in my head telling me "these dont fit how you want them to! return them!" even though I like how they look.  I'm debating buying some insoles to try out with them.


----------



## Susies7

cmm62 said:


> Just tried on my rag and bone sneakers (obsessed with the blue!) but feel like they might be a tad big. Did anyone else feel they run big or are they TTS? Wondering if I need to stalk a smaller pair. It’s like right in the edge of maybe being too big. Thanks!


I felt like mine are a bit big as well.  There’s at least a thumb length to the end, but my feet are done growing


----------



## carolswin

pixiejenna said:


> I also got a pair of wit & wisdom front slit itty bitty bootcut jeans. I really liked them on another poster here and they came in petite. So I was excited to try them after not wearing bootcut jeans in forever. They fit me well and the petite length was perfect but they are also a pass for me because they have the weird dark denim dye smell. Which was weird because in the picture they didn’t look very dark more of a medium wash but definitely darker IRL.


I also ordered these based on the recommendations here. I didn't order petite (I'm 5'4") because I need jeans I can wear with heeled booties and the length hit perfect for me for that situation. You are right about the smell! I'm not that sensitive but it was overwhelming when I opened them. They've been laying in the floor for three days and it's gone now. I'm on the fence about keeping because I really don't have a lot of "high heeled" situations in my life and I have a pair of Hudson boot cuts that I love but the W&W are so affordable. So I can't decide.

I ordered the AG Prima Cigarette last year as my baby steps away from skinny and I have loved them cuffed. This year I also got the AG Mari. They aren't 98/2 blend but I also love them. For me at 5'4" they are great cuffed or not, a very flattering cut (like the Prima) for a shorter person.


----------



## BagLady.45

Both Monica V Siren earrings are available….


----------



## tearex

carolswin said:


> I also ordered these based on the recommendations here. I didn't order petite (I'm 5'4") because I need jeans I can wear with heeled booties and the length hit perfect for me for that situation. You are right about the smell! I'm not that sensitive but it was overwhelming when I opened them. They've been laying in the floor for three days and it's gone now. I'm on the fence about keeping because I really don't have a lot of "high heeled" situations in my life and I have a pair of Hudson boot cuts that I love but the W&W are so affordable. So I can't decide.
> 
> I ordered the AG Prima Cigarette last year as my baby steps away from skinny and I have loved them cuffed. This year I also got the AG Mari. They aren't 98/2 blend but I also love them. For me at 5'4" they are great cuffed or not, a very flattering cut (like the Prima) for a shorter person.


I got the darker wash of the AG Prima and love them (have some try-on pics earlier in the thread). They look great cuffed and uncuffed. The Cigarette style is a great cut in-between skinny and straight. I ordered the medium-wash as well and am waiting for them to arrive.

I tried on the Mari this year (medium-wash, not the black), but didn't like where the fading on the thigh hit. Instead of ending at the knee like the model pics, it ends below the knee and somehow visually shortens me. It's a common problem I have with washes that have thigh fades. I'm 5'3" so I usually take a petite size if available. FYI for anyone around my height. I think my upper leg/thigh length is about average.


----------



## KGracr22

Lots of items appearing back in stock today!


----------



## chloethelovely

I made my first, rather large, return over the weekend.  I'm only waiting for a couple of non-sale silk camis and some Proof panties to arrive before making my final decisions. A second round of returns may be in order.

Overall thoughts:  

It seems like Nordstrom may have over corrected following the 2020 and 2021 sales.  It seems like there was not really enough to go around, even in some staple items.  My guess is they had a whole bunch of leftover sale stock the previous two years, and my understanding is that Anni Sale pieces are selected and ordered almost a year in advance. I was disappointed not to be able to buy somethings during early access. (I'm an Icon.  So it was things that were not in store, that I wasn't able to try on, and that I decided I wanted a day or two after my in store shopping.) Some pieces were really high-quality this year.  (i.e.Cinq a Sept, L'AGENCE, Lafayette) Others were quite disappointing.  Why so much polyester?!

I think I'm getting better at shopping this sale each year.  Although I do find that each year I buy more and more non-sale pieces throughout the shop-a-thon. Hopefully I kept no stinkers this time around.

Finally, the very best part of the sale is this thread.  Consistently.  You ladies make it so much more fun, and are so helpful in finding the staples I need and the beautiful items that I just can't live without. Thanks for helping find the item numbers for sold out beauties. Thanks for posting reviews and modeling shots.  Thanks for being supportive.  Most of all, THANK YOU ALL for making this sale fun.  There's so much ugliness in our world today.  It's really lovely to have something so fun, and to share it with such a positive group.

I'm probably signing off for this year.  I cannot wait to see you all again next summer! xoxox


----------



## pixiejenna

I seem to have luck checking my wish list in the morning for items OOS.


----------



## cmm62

sabrunka said:


> The sizing is really funky.  I tried the 9.5 in person, which is my go-to for most shoes, and my toes were grazing the end, I knew I couldnt get those due to that.  So I ordered the size 10s online, and they fit better length wise but my toes feel like they are swimming in the toe box. I have tried them on so many times now in my house. I think I'm just used to snug shoes all around my foot, these are not like that, that being said they dont slide off or anything.  I ordered 3 pairs and gotta say I am 100% sure keeping the khaki but I have a voice in my head telling me "these dont fit how you want them to! return them!" even though I like how they look.  I'm debating buying some insoles to try out with them.





Susies7 said:


> I felt like mine are a bit big as well.  There’s at least a thumb length to the end, but my feet are done growing


I feel like that is what is off - the length is fine on me it's just the toe box is very roomy (maybe better for a wider foot). Not enough to make me return - and agreed they don't slip off - just gave me pause when I first tried on.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> The sizing is really funky.  I tried the 9.5 in person, which is my go-to for most shoes, and my toes were grazing the end, I knew I couldnt get those due to that.  So I ordered the size 10s online, and they fit better length wise but my toes feel like they are swimming in the toe box. I have tried them on so many times now in my house. I think I'm just used to snug shoes all around my foot, these are not like that, that being said they dont slide off or anything.  I ordered 3 pairs and gotta say I am 100% sure keeping the khaki but I have a voice in my head telling me "these dont fit how you want them to! return them!" even though I like how they look.  I'm debating buying some insoles to try out with them.


Well they are comfortable but only keep them if you love them and will wear all three. However if you have any doubts about wearing them return them. You can use the money for those three sneakers for something you know you will like. 

Unless you need special orthotics I am not sure other insoles will make a difference.


----------



## englishprof

chloethelovely said:


> I made my first, rather large, return over the weekend.  I'm only waiting for a couple of non-sale silk camis and some Proof panties to arrive before making my final decisions. A second round of returns may be in order.
> 
> Overall thoughts:
> 
> It seems like Nordstrom may have over corrected following the 2020 and 2021 sales.  It seems like there was not really enough to go around, even in some staple items.  My guess is they had a whole bunch of leftover sale stock the previous two years, and my understanding is that Anni Sale pieces are selected and ordered almost a year in advance. I was disappointed not to be able to buy somethings during early access. (I'm an Icon.  So it was things that were not in store, that I wasn't able to try on, and that I decided I wanted a day or two after my in store shopping.) Some pieces were really high-quality this year.  (i.e.Cinq a Sept, L'AGENCE, Lafayette) Others were quite disappointing.  Why so much polyester?!
> 
> I think I'm getting better at shopping this sale each year.  Although I do find that each year I buy more and more non-sale pieces throughout the shop-a-thon. Hopefully I kept no stinkers this time around.
> 
> Finally, the very best part of the sale is this thread.  Consistently.  You ladies make it so much more fun, and are so helpful in finding the staples I need and the beautiful items that I just can't live without. Thanks for helping find the item numbers for sold out beauties. Thanks for posting reviews and modeling shots.  Thanks for being supportive.  Most of all, THANK YOU ALL for making this sale fun.  There's so much ugliness in our world today.  It's really lovely to have something so fun, and to share it with such a positive group.
> 
> I'm probably signing off for this year.  I cannot wait to see you all again next summer! xoxox


I love what you say about the positivity of this group and couldn't agree more! Stay well, and see you next year!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I reached Ambassador status with my shopping extravaganza but I will lose it once I make some returns right? Unless I still end up being over the required spend amount?


----------



## IslandBari

englishprof said:


> I love what you say about the positivity of this group and couldn't agree more! Stay well, and see you next year!!


Agreed regarding this group!  My one purchase this year was a pair of Munro booties that are too short.  The most fun I had was eagerly opening up this thread to see the new posts and pictures.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> They also have some on sale not part of the anniversary sale.


I got that blue too. The color is spectacular IMO. I’m not keeping them only because I have so so many sneakers and I have to be very selective (plus we are moving to North Bay and our new house has closets the size of medicine cabinet). But any hesitations I had about these were definitely not about the color!


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> I got that blue too. The color is spectacular IMO. I’m not keeping them only because I have so so many sneakers and I have to be very selective (plus we are moving to North Bay and our new house has closets the size of medicine cabinet). But any hesitations I had about these were definitely not about the color!


Oh where?  I am in the EB but grew up in the NB.


----------



## titania029

So my Mulberry bag was delivered by LSO with no issue. Unfortunately, Nordstrom sent me the wrong color. There goes my $60 bonus notes too! 

To stay on topic, I ordered a different Blanc Noir jacket this morning, since the tectonic one has been sold out since the sale started for me. I wanted a jacket that is a little longer for hiking in the fall/winter, and I like the hand coverings.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/camo-grenadier-jacket/6602564?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=427


----------



## buggiewomma

piosavsfan said:


> I reached Ambassador status with my shopping extravaganza but I will lose it once I make some returns right? Unless I still end up being over the required spend amount?


I don’t believe so. This is the same way that I got to ambassador. I have never actually bought and kept the amount needed to achieve ambassador status. It’s very confusing (and unfair, as it basically grants higher status to people who return a lot). No guarantees as they may have closed this loophole now, but I think you might be good to go from now through end of 2023.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Oh where?  I am in the EB but grew up in the NB.


Napa (town of)! We are moving from Davis to be closer to my husband’s office (I am fully remote). 

Where did you grow up?

Am I correct that Napa is “North Bay?” I want to make sure I don’t sound like an idiot when I move. 

Oh and which should be my Nordstrom store?! Walnut Creek? San Rafael?


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> So my Mulberry bag was delivered with no issue. Unfortunately, Nordstrom sent me the wrong color. There goes my $60 bonus notes too!
> To stay on topic, I ordered a different Blanc Noir jacket this morning, since the tectonic one has been sold out since the sale started for me. I wanted a jacket that is a little longer for hiking in the fall/winter, and I like the hand coverings.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/camo-grenadier-jacket/6602564?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=427


oh no! Not the bonus note! LAME.

I’m so glad people just keep ordering new things so that we can keep the fun going.


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Napa (town of)! We are moving from Davis to be closer to my husband’s office (I am fully remote).
> 
> Where did you grow up?
> 
> Am I correct that Napa is “North Bay?” I want to make sure I don’t sound like an idiot when I move.
> 
> Oh and which should be my Nordstrom store?! Walnut Creek? San Rafael?


Yes Napa is the North Bay (so close to all the wineries now).  Congrats! I am originally from Marin.  I think the WC store is closer to you and easier to get to than Corte Madera.  Also, WC is a bigger store and there are more retail stores in WC as well.  I live one town over from WC now.  The shopping is way better here than Marin.


----------



## tearex

chloethelovely said:


> I made my first, rather large, return over the weekend.  I'm only waiting for a couple of non-sale silk camis and some Proof panties to arrive before making my final decisions. A second round of returns may be in order.
> 
> Overall thoughts:
> 
> It seems like Nordstrom may have over corrected following the 2020 and 2021 sales.  It seems like there was not really enough to go around, even in some staple items.  My guess is they had a whole bunch of leftover sale stock the previous two years, and my understanding is that Anni Sale pieces are selected and ordered almost a year in advance. I was disappointed not to be able to buy somethings during early access. (I'm an Icon.  So it was things that were not in store, that I wasn't able to try on, and that I decided I wanted a day or two after my in store shopping.) Some pieces were really high-quality this year.  (i.e.Cinq a Sept, L'AGENCE, Lafayette) Others were quite disappointing.  Why so much polyester?!
> 
> I think I'm getting better at shopping this sale each year.  Although I do find that each year I buy more and more non-sale pieces throughout the shop-a-thon. Hopefully I kept no stinkers this time around.
> 
> Finally, the very best part of the sale is this thread.  Consistently.  You ladies make it so much more fun, and are so helpful in finding the staples I need and the beautiful items that I just can't live without. Thanks for helping find the item numbers for sold out beauties. Thanks for posting reviews and modeling shots.  Thanks for being supportive.  Most of all, THANK YOU ALL for making this sale fun.  There's so much ugliness in our world today.  It's really lovely to have something so fun, and to share it with such a positive group.
> 
> I'm probably signing off for this year.  I cannot wait to see you all again next summer! xoxox


In the previous year, a lot of NAS items did not arrive on time. That's why a lot of backorder notations were seen. Most of the stuff rolled in post-NAS per my SA, then NS had to offload at a bigger discount I presume, taking a loss/digging into earnings. Other big box stores had the same problem/are having the same problem right now. 

Poly-prevalence aside, I agree that there were some very high quality pieces this year. I'm thinking NS and/or a brand did not want to overcommit or overextend themselves on multiple fronts due to the ongoing global supply chain issues and fiscal environment.


----------



## titania029

buggiewomma said:


> oh no! Not the bonus note! LAME.
> 
> I’m so glad people just keep ordering new things so that we can keep the fun going.


I know right?? Bonus notes, noooooo! Lol!

And me too, I love this thread every year. I am not on TPF that much the rest of the year, but I always come back for this thread.


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> I don’t believe so. This is the same way that I got to ambassador. I have never actually bought and kept the amount needed to achieve ambassador status. It’s very confusing (and unfair, as it basically grants higher status to people who return a lot). No guarantees as they may have closed this loophole now, but I think you might be good to go from now through end of 2023.


Same for me!


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes Napa is the North Bay (so close to all the wineries now).  Congrats! I am originally from Marin.  I think the WC store is closer to you and easier to get to than Corte Madera.  Also, WC is a bigger store and there are more retail stores in WC as well.  I live one town over from WC now.  The shopping is way better here than Marin.


Thank you! We’re excited. It’s so pretty over there. We looked in Marin and Sonoma Counties too (basically a 30-min drive radius around husband’s office). The whole area is so nice!!


----------



## sabrunka

I went in store today to do some returns, and of course, the Allsaints balfern jacket I was stalking (and did finally order- its on its way to me), was in stock at my store.  All by itself hanging on an end display, in my size, in the color I got lol.  I tried it on to see what I could expect, and thankfully it fits perfectly and the color is really pretty in person, a soft grey-blue.  Mine should arrive weds or thurs.

Also, the NYDJ faux leather skirt I ordered got cancelled after pending for about 6 days.  Kind of a bummer, but at the same time reviews said it ran about 2 sizes too large so it wouldnt have fit anyways! I did stop at banana republic instead and got this beauty for $75  Isnt it so pretty??


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> I went in store today to do some returns, and of course, the Allsaints balfern jacket I was stalking (and did finally order- its on its way to me), was in stock at my store.  All by itself hanging on an end display, in my size, in the color I got lol.  I tried it on to see what I could expect, and thankfully it fits perfectly and the color is really pretty in person, a soft grey-blue.  Mine should arrive weds or thurs.
> 
> Also, the NYDJ faux leather skirt I ordered got cancelled after pending for about 6 days.  Kind of a bummer, but at the same time reviews said it ran about 2 sizes too large so it wouldnt have fit anyways! I did stop at banana republic instead and got this beauty for $75  Isnt it so pretty??


Wow. That is gorgeous!


----------



## Want Problem

VSOP said:


> What has pewter hardware?


None of the new ones.  There were a lot of comments not liking the brass on the Nordstrom cassies.  What i have found is that the pewter or gun metal will get notably scratched up fast.  The brass will sort of wear off and just look silver.  I have one cassie that i wore all the time and i ended up replacing the hardware.  Since i am a big shopper at the retail store they comped it but i was willing to pay the 75 bucks for new hardware.  I see too many bags with pewter on the market places and the scratches are very very notable.  I steer clear for that reason or plan to replace it when it was bad.  The hardware does not outlast the bag so you can at least replace it.  I have one bag with pewter and that is the classie aurora.  Unused still


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes Napa is the North Bay (so close to all the wineries now).  Congrats! I am originally from Marin.  I think the WC store is closer to you and easier to get to than Corte Madera.  Also, WC is a bigger store and there are more retail stores in WC as well.  I live one town over from WC now.  The shopping is way better here than Marin.


Do any of you CA ladies know much about the Roseville store? We are moving from San Francisco to Sacramento, having just moved to California from Georgia, as my husband is going to grad school. So we are still learning about the area and the expanded area. I have not been to Walnut Creek store as of yet.


----------



## nikki626

Since Nordstrom stopped running the rewards for reviews, I feel like there haven't been as many. I really enjoy "true" information on sizing from "real" people.  It seems like the only reviews now are people complaining about shipping to cost.


----------



## sabrunka

lovemyrescues said:


> Well they are comfortable but only keep them if you love them and will wear all three. However if you have any doubts about wearing them return them. You can use the money for those three sneakers for something you know you will like.
> 
> Unless you need special orthotics I am not sure other insoles will make a difference.


You know, you are right.  I did try them with different socks today though and they fit a bit better, so I'll test them out a few more times and see what I decide.


----------



## tslsusi

lovemyrescues said:


> I couldn’t find it in the AG site.  After she posted it I tried looking for it.


Thank you ladies. I couldn’t find it with with reverse image searching but I appreciate the help!


----------



## *Nikara

chloethelovely said:


> I made my first, rather large, return over the weekend.  I'm only waiting for a couple of non-sale silk camis and some Proof panties to arrive before making my final decisions. A second round of returns may be in order.
> 
> Overall thoughts:
> 
> It seems like Nordstrom may have over corrected following the 2020 and 2021 sales.  It seems like there was not really enough to go around, even in some staple items.  My guess is they had a whole bunch of leftover sale stock the previous two years, and my understanding is that Anni Sale pieces are selected and ordered almost a year in advance. I was disappointed not to be able to buy somethings during early access. (I'm an Icon.  So it was things that were not in store, that I wasn't able to try on, and that I decided I wanted a day or two after my in store shopping.) Some pieces were really high-quality this year.  (i.e.Cinq a Sept, L'AGENCE, Lafayette) Others were quite disappointing.  Why so much polyester?!
> 
> I think I'm getting better at shopping this sale each year.  Although I do find that each year I buy more and more non-sale pieces throughout the shop-a-thon. Hopefully I kept no stinkers this time around.
> 
> Finally, the very best part of the sale is this thread.  Consistently.  You ladies make it so much more fun, and are so helpful in finding the staples I need and the beautiful items that I just can't live without. Thanks for helping find the item numbers for sold out beauties. Thanks for posting reviews and modeling shots.  Thanks for being supportive.  Most of all, THANK YOU ALL for making this sale fun.  There's so much ugliness in our world today.  It's really lovely to have something so fun, and to share it with such a positive group.
> 
> I'm probably signing off for this year.  I cannot wait to see you all again next summer! xoxox


I'm curious about the Proof panties... I ordered some as well, so I am wondering if they are good or not.


----------



## tslsusi

cmm62 said:


> I received most of my items and have gone into my store and the Chicago store as I’m visiting this weekend.
> 
> Keeping: Celine Square Sunglasses (amazing quality, love them!), BOSS purple coat (so soft, a touch on the long side which is good for wearing into the office over dresses/skirts), bombas socks, love all the mini boden I got my kids, orange/red coach crossbody bag (same design as the pochette metis one of my fave bags so really happy to have a pop of color with a bag I can use a lot when running errands/out for the day), Zella bike shorts and for DH a orange striped scotch and soda shirt (just a t-shirt but we’re both super impressed with the quality, it’s a really nice shirt)!
> 
> I got the rag and bone sneakers and the cropped lagence blazer waiting for me back at home. In store I saw the Avec zip front Shacket and it was really nice. Haven’t seen it talked about a lot. If you’re looking for a shacket might want to check it out.
> 
> Returned Mother jeans (great quality but really long crotch on me) and Stone and Strand gold/diamond hoops (not enough sparkle).
> 
> In store I also saw the Bony Levy Aubrey bracelet and thought it was beautiful. Does anyone have this, any feedback? The matching hoops were also beautiful, don’t feel like online pics do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5525436


What was the mother jeans style you returned? Asking so I know what has a drop crotch to avoid


----------



## LadyMartin

tearex said:


> In the previous year, a lot of NAS items did not arrive on time. That's why a lot of backorder notations were seen. Most of the stuff rolled in post-NAS per my SA, then NS had to offload at a bigger discount I presume, taking a loss/digging into earnings. Other big box stores had the same problem/are having the same problem right now.
> 
> Poly-prevalence aside, I agree that there were some very high quality pieces this year. I'm thinking NS and/or a brand did not want to overcommit or overextend themselves on multiple fronts due to the ongoing global supply chain issues and fiscal environment.



I remember one year my final NAS sweaters arrived in November....might have been 2020 or 2019.  The supply chain/port issues predate the pandemic.  It is a struggle for the stores.


----------



## beautybybacteri

nikki626 said:


> Since Nordstrom stopped running the rewards for reviews, I feel like there haven't been as many. I really enjoy "true" information on sizing from "real" people.  It seems like the only reviews now are people complaining about shipping to cost.


They are heavily monitoring the reviews. I tried to post a review on the terrible quality of the Kurt Geiger Drench wallet on chain in black. They won't post it because they think it is shipping related...here is the review:

"My first one was missing a crystal, had a dent in the soft leather, and the Kurt Geiger plate was scratched. I went into the store and the product already was showing wear. This wallet can fix an IphoneX with a standard case. I really wish it had worked out for me."


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Thank you! We’re excited. It’s so pretty over there. We looked in Marin and Sonoma Counties too (basically a 30-min drive radius around husband’s office). The whole area is so nice!!


Again congratulations


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> Since Nordstrom stopped running the rewards for reviews, I feel like there haven't been as many. I really enjoy "true" information on sizing from "real" people.  It seems like the only reviews now are people complaining about shipping to cost.


I can’t trust some of these reviewers. One person wrote that a dress is “100% virgin wool” when the listing states it’s a wool/synthetic blend. I know Nordstrom descriptions aren’t always accurate but I’ve seen the non Nsale version of the dress and it’s definitely a wool blend.


----------



## nikki626

beautybybacteri said:


> They are heavily monitoring the reviews. I tried to post a review on the terrible quality of the Kurt Geiger Drench wallet on chain in black. They won't post it because they think it is shipping related...here is the review:
> 
> "My first one was missing a crystal, had a dent in the soft leather, and the Kurt Geiger plate was scratched. I went into the store and the product already was showing wear. This wallet can fix an IphoneX with a standard case. I really wish it had worked out for me."


Thank you!


----------



## sabrunka

I just got this Vince Camuto dress in the mail.  I was excited for it since this type of dress is right up my alley, but the fit is a bit wonky.  Tight in the chest, while the waist and hips are a bit loose. Also the zipper in the back kept flipping upwards at the base of the zipper right above my bum.  Id pull the dress down to fix it, but it would come right back as soon as I started moving, and it looked so bad!! It looked like I had a stumpy triangular tail sticking out of me.  I got size 6, where with vince camuto I can do a 4 or 6 depending on the item.  Sigh, back it goes.


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> Do any of you CA ladies know much about the Roseville store? We are moving from San Francisco to Sacramento, having just moved to California from Georgia, as my husband is going to grad school. So we are still learning about the area and the expanded area. I have not been to Walnut Creek store as of yet.


Roseville is not a large store but it’s pleasant with easy parking and not too crowded. The mall is big and there is another nice outdoor mall with Anthropologie, Whole Foods, west elm, restaurants across the street.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Beauty Deal today: Save 25% on Estée Lauder (excluding Anniversary Beauty Exclusive sets). Today only, while supply lasts.


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> Roseville is not a large store but it’s pleasant with easy parking and not too crowded. The mall is big and there is another nice outdoor mall with Anthropologie, Whole Foods, west elm, restaurants across the street.


Thank you very much


----------



## VSOP

nikki626 said:


> Since Nordstrom stopped running the rewards for reviews, I feel like there haven't been as many. I really enjoy "true" information on sizing from "real" people.  It seems like the only reviews now are people complaining about shipping to cost.




All I see are complaints.


----------



## chloethelovely

*Nikara said:


> I'm curious about the Proof panties... I ordered some as well, so I am wondering if they are good or not.


I've never used them before, but I'm excited to try them.  And the price was certainly right!


----------



## VSOP

Want Problem said:


> None of the new ones.  There were a lot of comments not liking the brass on the Nordstrom cassies.  What i have found is that the pewter or gun metal will get notably scratched up fast.  The brass will sort of wear off and just look silver.  I have one cassie that i wore all the time and i ended up replacing the hardware.  Since i am a big shopper at the retail store they comped it but i was willing to pay the 75 bucks for new hardware.  I see too many bags with pewter on the market places and the scratches are very very notable.  I steer clear for that reason or plan to replace it when it was bad.  The hardware does not outlast the bag so you can at least replace it.  I have one bag with pewter and that is the classie aurora.  Unused still



Agreed.


----------



## KGracr22

nikki626 said:


> Since Nordstrom stopped running the rewards for reviews, I feel like there haven't been as many. I really enjoy "true" information on sizing from "real" people.  It seems like the only reviews now are people complaining about shipping to cost.


I do like how they do verified reviews, all the non verified ones seem fake. The Vince cardigan was clearly advertised as 100% cashmere everyone who received it got a 70% wool/ 30% cashmere sweater but the non verified reviews keep acting like the other verified reviews are wrong. 

They've since updated the description to the correct materials but these reviews were before the update.


----------



## lovemyrescues

VSOP said:


> All I see are complaints.


I try and give honest reviews especially since I got to shop first.  I wish more people would do the same.


----------



## Hobie

*Nikara said:


> I'm curious about the Proof panties... I ordered some as well, so I am wondering if they are good or not.


I like them better than Thinx. The key is to own enough to last you for a week. But on my heaviest days it is not enough. I do think they become less absorbent the older they are.


----------



## paula3boys

KGracr22 said:


> I do like how they do verified reviews, all the non verified ones seem fake. The Vince cardigan was clearly advertised as 100% cashmere everyone who received it got a 70% wool/ 30% cashmere sweater but the non verified reviews keep acting like the other verified reviews are wrong.
> 
> They've since updated the description to the correct materials but these reviews were before the update.


I saw a bunch of reviews on the Coach crossbody bag (Cassie) exclusive to the sale where people were giving 1 star because they were pissed off about it being out of stock. They shouldn't allow those kind of reviews.


----------



## pinky7129

I wish the zadig and voltaire blazers came in a 12


----------



## KGracr22

paula3boys said:


> I saw a bunch of reviews on the Coach crossbody bag (Cassie) exclusive to the sale where people were giving 1 star because they were pissed off about it being out of stock. They shouldn't allow those kind of reviews.


Yeah you think they'd edit those out, that's not fair to the vendor or product. Seems like this sale is making people frustrated more and more. 

I get the stock feedback but I think this is a result of a lot of these items heading to the Rack eventually. I don't think they're being unfair to customers I just think they're trying to protect their bottom line.


----------



## KGracr22

pinky7129 said:


> I wish the zadig and voltaire blazers came in a 12


Same I wanted to the the Love one for my mom and she'd wear a 12, they're a French brand so i get their sizing, but brands like Sezane are starting to sell larger sizes so maybe ZV will do that someday


----------



## *Nikara

Hobie said:


> I like them better than Thinx. The key is to own enough to last you for a week. But on my heaviest days it is not enough. I do think they become less absorbent the older they are.


I am a little late to the game with period panties, lol... how many would be enough for a week?  There's also another brand - Saalt, in the anniversary sale, have you tried this brand?  Thanks!


----------



## piosavsfan

piosavsfan said:


> Has anyone had an item ship and for carrier and tracking # it just says "others"? WTH?


Wanted to update you all on this. I chatted with CS the day this happened and they couldn't find any tracking info either and said they would have it investigated. I just got an email refunding this item as if I returned it, an e-receipt from a Nordstrom in TX (I'm in CA). Very strange.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> I try and give honest reviews especially since I got to shop first.  I wish more people would do the same.



Yes I do as well. I haven't given any this year but that is more about my time and that I just got a bunch of basics.  Most people know about Zella leggings..


----------



## lysslest

Has anyone purchased the Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk Lip Kit? I have the Pillow Talk lip gloss and I love it, but I find the color doesn't last super long. Wondering if anyone suggests just the regular lipstick (which I have heard lots of good things about) or if there are any other NAS lip kits that are worth checking out? I have been having a really rough past two weeks and I know that nothing makes me feel better than some new lipstick!!


----------



## Hobie

*Nikara said:


> I am a little late to the game with period panties, lol... how many would be enough for a week?  There's also another brand - Saalt, in the anniversary sale, have you tried this brand?  Thanks!


I haven’t tried Saalt, sorry! As far as a week, this is just my general guideline since I don’t like hand washing stuff very frequently  and it would be a hassle to rotate through 3 pairs of period panties during your period.


----------



## cmm62

tslsusi said:


> What was the mother jeans style you returned? Asking so I know what has a drop crotch to avoid


They were the dazzler. I do wonder if a size up or down would have made a difference, but they’re mostly sold out and I’m not stalking it when I have a couple pairs of lookers that’s I love.


----------



## cmm62

paula3boys said:


> I saw a bunch of reviews on the Coach crossbody bag (Cassie) exclusive to the sale where people were giving 1 star because they were pissed off about it being out of stock. They shouldn't allow those kind of reviews.


That really ticked me off because the bag is well made, great design etc. Its so obnoxious and it’s not what the review section is for.


----------



## waddleod

buggiewomma said:


> I don’t believe so. This is the same way that I got to ambassador. I have never actually bought and kept the amount needed to achieve ambassador status. It’s very confusing (and unfair, as it basically grants higher status to people who return a lot). No guarantees as they may have closed this loophole now, but I think you might be good to go from now through end of 2023.



Agree. I don’t think there is any possible way I ever kept more than 10K worth of merchandise the first time years ago, so not counting returns is the only way I could have made icon.

I know other than that first year , there’s no way I’ve ordered anywhere near that amount (IIRC it‘s 15k now) but they keep renewing it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

waddleod said:


> Agree. I don’t think there any possible way I ever kept more than 10K worth of merchandise the first time years ago, so not counting returns is the only way I could have made icon.
> 
> I know other than that first year , there’s no way I’ve ordered anywhere near that amount (IIRC it‘s 15k now) but they keep renewing it.


Same. And I do not think I made ambassador this year. At least not yet.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

waddleod said:


> Agree. I don’t think there is any possible way I ever kept more than 10K worth of merchandise the first time years ago, so not counting returns is the only way I could have made icon.
> 
> I know other than that first year , there’s no way I’ve ordered anywhere near that amount (IIRC it‘s 15k now) but they keep renewing it.


I was wondering about the calculation too! I don't think I've purchased $5K in the past from 2019 - 2021. This year I might make $5K legit but I have a couple of items to return that will wipe out $1K so I'm not so sure!   

What I did learn this year is that I don't need Early Access. I am good with regular ole Influencer access.


----------



## Mahatma

Michelle1x said:


> Wow. Honestly I hope not because this would apply to shearling and shoes and all kinds of stuff!


I wonder, could it be just animal hide outerwear as opposed to shoes, belts, etc?


----------



## paula3boys

KGracr22 said:


> Yeah you think they'd edit those out, that's not fair to the vendor or product. Seems like this sale is making people frustrated more and more.
> 
> I get the stock feedback but I think this is a result of a lot of these items heading to the Rack eventually. I don't think they're being unfair to customers I just think they're trying to protect their bottom line.


I get it, but it isn't as though this is the first year (or even 5th) that the anniversary items will eventually go to the Rack. You have to clear out merchandise to make room for the new season's merch (as do all retailers).

It is a waiting game as not every size or color of every item will go lower in price (first at N then at NR). Also, to some it is worth waiting for an item that has been returned a few times, knocked off racks, tried on a bunch of times just to get it at a lower price while others would rather pay whatever to get it as soon as it is available.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

waddleod said:


> Agree. I don’t think there is any possible way I ever kept more than 10K worth of merchandise the first time years ago, so not counting returns is the only way I could have made icon.
> 
> I know other than that first year , there’s no way I’ve ordered anywhere near that amount (IIRC it‘s 15k now) but they keep renewing it.


At the end of 2018, I made a pricey Bon Levy purchase ($5000) so I could quality for free valet parking in the new year. Once I got the parking pass, I returned the jewelry but made the Icon status.  I have never been above their icon level since then but they automatically renew it.  Don't know about this year


----------



## monkee7

Any thoughts on Nordstrom’s alteration services? I ordered a Madewell dress that I want to love, but the fit is just too boxy and I don’t think sizing down will solve the problem.


----------



## JoesGirl

monkee7 said:


> Any thoughts on Nordstrom’s alteration services? I ordered a Madewell dress that I want to love, but the fit is just too boxy and I don’t think sizing down will solve the problem.


This is the most utilized perk of Icon status that I use.  I have had everything done from taking up sleeves on a blazer to taking in an over shirt, hemming of jeans, taking up a blazer, luckily I’ve not been disappointed.


----------



## organizeitall

Ordered jewelry box within first 30 min of sale as icon. Caroline extra large in cream and it just canceled!  How can that happen! $521 item. Either they never had any even though was in stock for 2 weeks after the 6th, or they filled the orders out of sequence. Ships from vendor according to customer service.  Annoyed…


----------



## Lily's Mom

titania029 said:


> So my Mulberry bag was delivered by LSO with no issue. Unfortunately, Nordstrom sent me the wrong color. There goes my $60 bonus notes too!
> 
> To stay on topic, I ordered a different Blanc Noir jacket this morning, since the tectonic one has been sold out since the sale started for me. I wanted a jacket that is a little longer for hiking in the fall/winter, and I like the hand coverings.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/camo-grenadier-jacket/6602564?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=427


Can you contact customer service and tell them to exchange your bag for the right color and tell them about the bonus note so you don't lose it.  I remember several years ago when they still offered I think triple points or 10x points they sent me a completely different pair of shoes with my order.  I called them and they sent the correct pair and preserved my points.  I hope they can do that for you.  And of course so you can get your correct color bag!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

My hits and misses:

Julia Jordan Jumpsuit. I'm not really into jumpsuits but this fits amazing! I really like the cold shoulder style that balances out the palazzo pants bottom. It is fitted in the waist and has pockets! I bought it in black and cab franc.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/julia-jordan-halter-neck-jumpsuit/4628861?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=509783&utm_content=20220718_productimg1
		


Misses:

AllSaints slip dress. Fits very slouchy on the top and tight in the butt. I couldn't get the cowl neck to fold properly and it looked very baggy and messy.  The bottom being so tight you could see the underside (which was not lined).  Not very flattering.  Just to add $149 is outrageous for the quality of this dress - only because its an AllSaints label but it could easily be H&M.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-hadley-tamora-cowl-neck-slipdress/6977580?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T360BOPUSRemind&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=501450&utm_content=20220710_product_img1


----------



## titania029

Lily's Mom said:


> Can you contact customer service and tell them to exchange your bag for the right color and tell them about the bonus note so you don't lose it.  I remember several years ago when they still offered I think triple points or 10x points they sent me a completely different pair of shoes with my order.  I called them and they sent the correct pair and preserved my points.  I hope they can do that for you.  And of course so you can get your correct color bag!


The color is unfortunately sold out. In fact, I bought the last one on the site, which was a pop back, likely due to a return. Now I know why it was returned. It will be ok, I will wait for Mulberry’s Black Friday sale.


----------



## Lily's Mom

titania029 said:


> The color is unfortunately sold out. In fact, I bought the last one on the site, which was a pop back, likely due to a return. Now I know why it was returned. It will be ok, I will wait for Mulberry’s Black Friday sale.


Oh I'm sorry - but yes something to look forward to!  Thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## Daisy22

organizeitall said:


> Ordered jewelry box within first 30 min of sale as icon. Caroline extra large in cream and it just canceled!  How can that happen! $521 item. Either they never had any even though was in stock for 2 weeks after the 6th, or they filled the orders out of sequence. Ships from vendor according to customer service.  Annoyed…


The XL cream was sold out early - I remember trying to get it. The blush was in stock a long time and still might be.


----------



## chandra920

I am a cardigan addict.

In defense of the controversial 30% cashmere Vince cardigan: I stumbled upon this today in store.  This is giving me all the vibes of a Jenni Kanye cardigan without the extra boxiness and bulk.  You’d never know it from the model pic, but it is a really flattering slightly oversized fit.

I also ordered the Club Monaco recycled cashmere cardigan.  It is very similar to the Everlane cropped cashmere cardigan, if you’re into that one.  I think it’s a little aggressively priced, but very versatile:


----------



## titania029

Lily's Mom said:


> Oh I'm sorry - but yes something to look forward to!  Thought it was worth a mention.


I appreciate it!


----------



## tearex

monkee7 said:


> Any thoughts on Nordstrom’s alteration services? I ordered a Madewell dress that I want to love, but the fit is just too boxy and I don’t think sizing down will solve the problem.


Good and can be competitively priced. Tbh, I don't use them as much as I probably should! I've taken in items that have been purchased outside of NS as well. Beyond basic hem, the most complicated thing I've had them do so far are jean leg tapers.

They're currently working on a suit and dress shirt for the SO that were part of NAS. I'm also thinking about having them alter some Lafayette jackets that need to be taken in after losing weight but still want to keep wearing!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

titania029 said:


> So my Mulberry bag was delivered by LSO with no issue. Unfortunately, Nordstrom sent me the wrong color. There goes my $60 bonus notes too!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/camo-grenadier-jacket/6602564?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=427


Did you use $60 in Bonus Notes on the purchase or were you going to earn $60 in Bonus Notes with the purchase?

If you used $60 of your existing bonus notes, they'll refund the entire purchase price back to your credit card account including the value of your existing bonus notes.

If you were expecting $60 in notes and the order shipped and your bonus notes were issued, you don't lose the new bonus notes. Your rewards account goes negative due to the return, but you don't lose the notes that were already issued. Future purchases will offset the negative amount until the amount is paid back.


----------



## titania029

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Did you use $60 in Bonus Notes on the purchase or were you going to earn $60 in Bonus Notes with the purchase?
> 
> If you used $60 of your existing bonus notes, they'll refund the entire purchase price back to your credit card account including the value of your existing bonus notes.
> 
> If you were expecting $60 in notes and the order shipped and your bonus notes were issued, you don't lose the new bonus notes. Your rewards account goes negative due to the return, but you don't lose the notes that were already issued. Future purchases will offset the negative amount until the amount is paid back.


I was expecting notes to be issued. The bonus notes won't be issued until the end of August. At that point, I would have made the return, so I assume no bonus notes will be issued.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

titania029 said:


> So my Mulberry bag was delivered by LSO with no issue. Unfortunately, Nordstrom sent me the wrong color. There goes my $60 bonus notes too!
> 
> To stay on topic, I ordered a different Blanc Noir jacket this morning, since the tectonic one has been sold out since the sale started for me. I wanted a jacket that is a little longer for hiking in the fall/winter, and I like the hand coverings.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/camo-grenadier-jacket/6602564?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=427


Not necessarily. The bonus notes are awarded on or about August 26. If you can wait till after August 26 to return the bag, you will still get the note and the return won't count against you.


----------



## llogie

Rest of my order came in.  I’ll have to return the 1.State blazer.  It is way too long on my short torso.  This is the second time I’ve had the same issue with their blazers so now I know the brand generally does not work for me.

I love the Vince cardigan. So soft!  The EF items are nothing exciting but pieces I know I’ll get a lot of wear out of.  The Kut from the Kloth jeans are so cute!  No need to hem and I’m a shorty.  The Zella blazer’s hoodie is detachable which is a cool feature.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

titania029 said:


> I was expecting notes to be issued. The bonus notes won't be issued until the end of August. At that point, I would have made the return, so I assume no bonus notes will be issued.


Oh yeah, my bad, I forgot about that promo!   

In that case, I suspect you are right, they won't issue the notes. Bummer.


----------



## JoesGirl

llogie said:


> View attachment 5539038
> View attachment 5539039
> 
> Rest of my order came in.  I’ll have to return the 1.State blazer.  It is way too long on my short torso.  This is the second time I’ve had the same issue with their blazers so now I know the brand generally does not work for me.
> 
> I love the Vince cardigan. So soft!  The EF items are nothing exciting but pieces I know I’ll get a lot of wear out of.  The Kut from the Kloth jeans are so cute!  No need to hem and I’m a shorty.  The Zella blazer’s hoodie is detachable which is a cool feature.


 Nice pieces! I love the Vince cardigan.  I bought it in camel but if I can catch it on sale down the road, I’ll totally get the navy.


----------



## pinky7129

*Nikara said:


> I'm curious about the Proof panties... I ordered some as well, so I am wondering if they are good or not.


I swear by thinx


----------



## titania029

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Not necessarily. The bonus notes are awarded on or about August 26. If you can wait till after August 26 to return the bag, you will still get the note and the return won't count against you.


I won’t hold on to it that long. I am taking it back this week. I make returns as soon as possible, the pile of returns is killing me, lol!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

titania029 said:


> I won’t hold on to it that long. I am taking it back this week. I make returns as soon as possible, the pile of returns is killing me, lol!


Agreed! I don’t like hanging onto things that aren’t keepers.


----------



## piosavsfan

Got some of my orders today and the Avec Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket might be a surprise keeper. It's soft, not too expensive, and actually fits me fairly well. I have been wanting a leather jacket for a long time and this is the closest I've come to finding one that fits my plus size figure. This is an XXL. The sleeves are a bit long but I don't mind. I was surprised that I actually like the distressing on this jacket, I think it looks cool, I added a close up of the sleeve so you can better see what it is like. Not the most glamorous pics in my bathroom but it is the best I could do at the moment.


----------



## piosavsfan

I also finally got my Paul Green Newport Sneakers in white. They are very comfy and I love them but they had a blemish right on the toe box so I had to order another pair in white and decided to get the black, as well.

A loser from my order was the BlankNYC Suede Moto Jacket in "Rock the Boat". It had a really funky smell.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

piosavsfan said:


> Got some of my orders today and the Avec Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket might be a surprise keeper. It's soft, not too expensive, and actually fits me fairly well. I have been wanting a leather jacket for a long time and this is the closest I've come to finding one that fits my plus size figure. This is an XXL. The sleeves are a bit long but I don't mind. I was surprised that I actually like the distressing on this jacket, I think it looks cool, I added a close up of the sleeve so you can better see what it is like. Not the most glamorous pics in my bathroom but it is the best I could do at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539129
> View attachment 5539130
> View attachment 5539131


This jacket looks amazing on you!


----------



## buggiewomma

piosavsfan said:


> Got some of my orders today and the Avec Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket might be a surprise keeper. It's soft, not too expensive, and actually fits me fairly well. I have been wanting a leather jacket for a long time and this is the closest I've come to finding one that fits my plus size figure. This is an XXL. The sleeves are a bit long but I don't mind. I was surprised that I actually like the distressing on this jacket, I think it looks cool, I added a close up of the sleeve so you can better see what it is like. Not the most glamorous pics in my bathroom but it is the best I could do at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539129
> View attachment 5539130
> View attachment 5539131


KEEP THE JACKET! You look like a stylish badass.


----------



## sabrunka

piosavsfan said:


> Got some of my orders today and the Avec Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket might be a surprise keeper. It's soft, not too expensive, and actually fits me fairly well. I have been wanting a leather jacket for a long time and this is the closest I've come to finding one that fits my plus size figure. This is an XXL. The sleeves are a bit long but I don't mind. I was surprised that I actually like the distressing on this jacket, I think it looks cool, I added a close up of the sleeve so you can better see what it is like. Not the most glamorous pics in my bathroom but it is the best I could do at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539129
> View attachment 5539130
> View attachment 5539131


I love this jacket on you!! Looks amazing.

Question for everyone- I thought the nordstrom cashmere hoodie & skirt only released in that olive color, but I saw an ivory color pop up in the hoodie this morning which I love & bought. Do any of you know if the skirt was available in ivory as well??? Id love for a matching set and would be willing to stalk an ivory skirt!


----------



## joyjooy

Received the first shipment of my orders and here are my thoughts:
1) Rag & Bone Carly Stripe Split Neck Blouse- quality and material is sub-par; return
2) P448 John Sneaker- sneaker profile looks too bulky from the front, comfy but not what I was hoping for which was a sleek white sneaker; return
3) Monica Vinader Guiding Star Pendant- Sterling silver was too shiny was hoping for a more muted material; not worth $99.99; return
4) Simple Human 8-inch Sensor Mirror- great buy and mirror is a good size; keep
5) Boy Smells Moody Woods Votive Candle- can't beat the set; keep


----------



## joyjooy

piosavsfan said:


> I also finally got my Paul Green Newport Sneakers in white. They are very comfy and I love them but they had a blemish right on the toe box so I had to order another pair in white and decided to get the black, as well.
> 
> A loser from my order was the BlankNYC Suede Moto Jacket in "Rock the Boat". It had a really funky smell.


Great to hear regarding the Paul Green Newport Sneakers in white. I may need to order this to replace the P448 John Sneaker was a bit bulky for my taste (not the sleek white sneaker I was hoping for).


----------



## gillysirl

piosavsfan said:


> I also finally got my Paul Green Newport Sneakers in white. They are very comfy and I love them but they had a blemish right on the toe box so I had to order another pair in white and decided to get the black, as well.
> 
> A loser from my order was the BlankNYC Suede Moto Jacket in "Rock the Boat". It had a really funky smell.


I got the black ones, too. I was surprised how much I like them - very comfy and lightweight for leather. Much lighter than my Chloe sneakers.


----------



## rutabaga

Does anyone have thoughts on the Ilse Jacobsen tulip sneaker? From the reviews it seems like they’re running small and narrow this year. I have the navy and orange in my cart, thought they might be cute for exploring Europe this fall, but am concerned about durability:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5906184


----------



## Susies7

Does anyone remember these sandals?  They were highly sought after during NAS, sometime around 2010.  Dolce Vita! WOW!


----------



## jaschultze

chandra920 said:


> I am a cardigan addict.
> 
> In defense of the controversial 30% cashmere Vince cardigan: I stumbled upon this today in store.  This is giving me all the vibes of a Jenni Kanye cardigan without the extra boxiness and bulk.  You’d never know it from the model pic, but it is a really flattering slightly oversized fit.
> 
> I also ordered the Club Monaco recycled cashmere cardigan.  It is very similar to the Everlane cropped cashmere cardigan, if you’re into that one.  I think it’s a little aggressively priced, but very versatile:
> 
> View attachment 5539028


Did you try the Proenza Schouler White Label one from the Sale? It's sold out now but may be worth stalking.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/cutout-ribbed-merino-wool-cardigan/6926369


----------



## joheinous

rutabaga said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on the Ilse Jacobsen tulip sneaker? From the reviews it seems like they’re running small and narrow this year. I have the navy and orange in my cart, thought they might be cute for exploring Europe this fall, but am concerned about durability:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5906184


I have a few pairs of these from prior sales. I always travel with a pair in my suitcase. They are great for walking around and pseudo slippers in a hotel. I'm size 9 1/2-10 and the 10/40 fit me well. I have noticed that some pairs fit better than others. The material does seem to stretch and get more comfortable over time. I got a pair for my 90 year old Mom (in gold) and she just loves them. Ihth


----------



## nikki626

piosavsfan said:


> Got some of my orders today and the Avec Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket might be a surprise keeper. It's soft, not too expensive, and actually fits me fairly well. I have been wanting a leather jacket for a long time and this is the closest I've come to finding one that fits my plus size figure. This is an XXL. The sleeves are a bit long but I don't mind. I was surprised that I actually like the distressing on this jacket, I think it looks cool, I added a close up of the sleeve so you can better see what it is like. Not the most glamorous pics in my bathroom but it is the best I could do at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539129
> View attachment 5539130
> View attachment 5539131


you look great in that jacket!!


----------



## chloethelovely

JoesGirl said:


> This is the most utilized perk of Icon status that I use.  I have had everything done from taking up sleeves on a blazer to taking in an over shirt, hemming of jeans, taking up a blazer, luckily I’ve not been disappointed.


Me too!  I have had my entire wardrobe altered at Nordstrom. I wear a size 8-10 now, but have dresses (that fit beautifully) with a size 2x tag!  Some have been altered by the same tailor twice.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I got this delivered super late last night and I just tried it on this morning and I am so glad I snagged it before it sold out. TTS. Looks way better in person.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

sabrunka said:


> Question for everyone- I thought the nordstrom cashmere hoodie & skirt only released in that olive color, but I saw an ivory color pop up in the hoodie this morning which I love & bought. Do any of you know if the skirt was available in ivory as well??? Id love for a matching set and would be willing to stalk an ivory skirt!


I love this set!  I bought the olive hoodie & skirt too.  I don't remember seeing the ivory color before either but it makes sense that they would offer the skirt to match.  Time to stalk!


----------



## sabrunka

PiecesOfFlair said:


> I love this set!  I bought the olive hoodie & skirt too.  I don't remember seeing the ivory color before either but it makes sense that they would offer the skirt to match.  Time to stalk!


Yeah it must have sold out super fast! The site still shows an XL ivory hoodie in stock right now.  I did a live chat to ask if the skirt also exists in ivory and I was told YES! However, sold out of course... Hoping someone returns their size small skirt since I much prefer the ivory to the olive (but want to keep both sets lol).


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I just recevied the expandable longchamp tote and I think I'm going to return it. I got the Dahlia color and the lining it white. I guess I didn't realize that. I will get that dirty in 0 seconds. I think I might just go with the large le pliage green tote that's slighly smaller.


----------



## PiecesOfFlair

sabrunka said:


> Yeah it must have sold out super fast! The site still shows an XL ivory hoodie in stock right now.  I did a live chat to ask if the skirt also exists in ivory and I was told YES! However, sold out of course... Hoping someone returns their size small skirt since I much prefer the ivory to the olive (but want to keep both sets lol).


Awesome!  Thanks for confirming.  The fabric is so yummy I agree that it's tempting to keep both!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

All my items from the weekend have shipped! Yay!


----------



## rutabaga

joheinous said:


> I have a few pairs of these from prior sales. I always travel with a pair in my suitcase. They are great for walking around and pseudo slippers in a hotel. I'm size 9 1/2-10 and the 10/40 fit me well. I have noticed that some pairs fit better than others. The material does seem to stretch and get more comfortable over time. I got a pair for my 90 year old Mom (in gold) and she just loves them. Ihth


Thanks for the intel. I may order one pair to try.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

hollieplus2 said:


> I just recevied the expandable longchamp tote and I think I'm going to return it. I got the Dahlia color and the lining it white. I guess I didn't realize that. I will get that dirty in 0 seconds. I think I might just go with the large le pliage green tote that's slighly smaller.


I love the Dahlia color! I like the white interior, I can see everything easily vs against a dark interior.


----------



## joyjooy

rutabaga said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on the Ilse Jacobsen tulip sneaker? From the reviews it seems like they’re running small and narrow this year. I have the navy and orange in my cart, thought they might be cute for exploring Europe this fall, but am concerned about durability:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5906184


Hi I came across this shoe at a resort boutique.  Shoe was comfortable and works as a great casual shoe to run errands in a hot weather.  I did not buy them as the price was close to $100. Perhaps worth trying it out in person (if carried at you local Nordstrom store) or order online and test it out.  May be a good shoe for exploring Europe. If you do get it, definitely test it out for support especially if you will be walking long distances.


----------



## VSOP

hollieplus2 said:


> I just recevied the expandable longchamp tote and I think I'm going to return it. I got the Dahlia color and the lining it white. I guess I didn't realize that. I will get that dirty in 0 seconds. I think I might just go with the large le pliage green tote that's slighly smaller.



I definitely choose my tote colors based on those with brown lining. Lol


----------



## carolswin

hollieplus2 said:


> I just recevied the expandable longchamp tote and I think I'm going to return it. I got the Dahlia color and the lining it white. I guess I didn't realize that. I will get that dirty in 0 seconds. I think I might just go with the large le pliage green tote that's slighly smaller.





Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love the Dahlia color! I like the white interior, I can see everything easily vs against a dark interior.





VSOP said:


> I definitely choose my tote colors based on those with brown lining. Lol


I only buy Longchamps with white interior so I can see down inside it!


----------



## lovemyrescues

joyjooy said:


> Hi I came across this shoe at a resort boutique.  Shoe was comfortable and works as a great casual shoe to run errands in a hot weather.  I did not buy them as the price was close to $100. Perhaps worth trying it out in person (if carried at you local Nordstrom store) or order online and test it out.  May be a good shoe for exploring Europe. If you do get it, definitely test it out for support especially if you will be walking long distances.


I agree about the support. Unfortunately for me I had to return mine because they had zero arch support but if that is not something one needs I think they are comfortable shoes.  I think they do run small and I had to go up a size. I also felt like each color fit a bit differently. So yes if you can try them on in the store I think that is best.


----------



## tslsusi

piosavsfan said:


> Got some of my orders today and the Avec Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket might be a surprise keeper. It's soft, not too expensive, and actually fits me fairly well. I have been wanting a leather jacket for a long time and this is the closest I've come to finding one that fits my plus size figure. This is an XXL. The sleeves are a bit long but I don't mind. I was surprised that I actually like the distressing on this jacket, I think it looks cool, I added a close up of the sleeve so you can better see what it is like. Not the most glamorous pics in my bathroom but it is the best I could do at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539129
> View attachment 5539130
> View attachment 5539131


You look great in it!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I finally ordered something from the anniversary sale!  The AllSaints Xonda hoodie dress.  It has mixed reviews but I saw it on an influencer and loved it.  So I'm hoping I like it.  I feel so boring only ordering one item so far, lol.


----------



## buggiewomma

joyjooy said:


> Received the first shipment of my orders and here are my thoughts:
> 1) Rag & Bone Carly Stripe Split Neck Blouse- quality and material is sub-par; return
> 2) P448 John Sneaker- sneaker profile looks too bulky from the front, comfy but not what I was hoping for which was a sleek white sneaker; return
> 3) Monica Vinader Guiding Star Pendant- Sterling silver was too shiny was hoping for a more muted material; not worth $99.99; return
> 4) Simple Human 8-inch Sensor Mirror- great buy and mirror is a good size; keep
> 5) Boy Smells Moody Woods Votive Candle- can't beat the set; keep


Do you like the votive that smells like pot? I like all the others but the marijuana one is a little much (and I have nothing against pot)


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Do you like the votive that smells like pot? I like all the others but the marijuana one is a little much (and I have nothing against pot)


Wait seriously?  I had enough of that smell when I worked on the South Side at UC Berkeley.


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> Wait seriously?  I had enough of that smell when I worked on the South Side at UC Berkeley.


Yes seriously. Berkeley smell indeed. It’s the “cowboy kush” one.


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> Yes seriously. Berkeley smell indeed. It’s the “cowboy kush” one.


Well ok then!


----------



## StacyLynn624

I’m still waiting on one Lone Star Overnight package, so who knows when that will be here.

My ON shoes pop back came & they’re perfect!

Other than that, I’m disappointed with how quickly some things sold out this year. I think this is the first year in the 16 years I’ve been shopping this sale that I haven’t been able to get popbacks or restocks on some items. I usually am able to get everything on my list by the end of the sale, but I don’t think that’s happening this year.

I can’t wait for that Nordstrom Fashion Advisors survey because I’ve got a lot to say.

If the size & fit says it’s oversized and to size down, ORDER MORE XXS. Good grief. I swear they order like 5 for the entire country. 

Zella no show socks should not sell out period. That’s ridiculous. They were never available to me.

The other things that were never available was the Madewell Kent cardigan in green (wanted that so bad!) and the Treasure & Bond black blazer. 

It’s one thing if things sell out before the public sale, but cardholders shouldn’t have things sell out and never come back an hour into it being open. I waited to order so that my Triple Points Day would last a whole day and not 1 hour since I’m in Central Time, and that screwed me.

Off soapbox.


----------



## sabrunka

I got my third pair of rag & bone sneakers, the gorgeous blue ones! I also got the fit right with some different socks, I am a happy camper now.  My only issue is... I like all three pairs.


----------



## lovemyrescues

sabrunka said:


> I got my third pair of rag & bone sneakers, the gorgeous blue ones! I also got the fit right with some different socks, I am a happy camper now.  My only issue is... I like all three pairs.


Keep them if you will wear all of them.


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> I agree about the support. Unfortunately for me I had to return mine because they had zero arch support but if that is not something one needs I think they are comfortable shoes.  I think they do run small and I had to go up a size. I also felt like each color fit a bit differently. So yes if you can try them on in the store I think that is best.


That is def a concern, but I have superfeet and pedag insoles I plan on trying slipping inside if support is an issue.


----------



## VSOP

lilmountaingirl said:


> I finally ordered something from the anniversary sale!  The AllSaints Xonda hoodie dress.  It has mixed reviews but I saw it on an influencer and loved it.  So I'm hoping I like it.  I feel so boring only ordering one item so far, lol.



I was just looking at the Zella version debating, lol.


----------



## sabrunka

lovemyrescues said:


> Keep them if you will wear all of them.


I likely will, I tend to go over all my purchases and think logically: How often will I wear this?  I travel a lot for work, so these types of shoes are great.  Also if I DO go into the office, its mostly casual now so I'm good in sneakers, jeans and a t shirt  Same reason why my other favorite purchases are the cashmere hoodie + skirt combo, casual and comfy and good for travel!


----------



## asdmom2

sabrunka said:


> I got my third pair of rag & bone sneakers, the gorgeous blue ones! I also got the fit right with some different socks, I am a happy camper now.  My only issue is... I like all three pairs.



Doesn’t sound like an issue to me! Plenty of days in the week to wear them all!


----------



## asdmom2

piosavsfan said:


> Got some of my orders today and the Avec Les Filles Leather Biker Jacket might be a surprise keeper. It's soft, not too expensive, and actually fits me fairly well. I have been wanting a leather jacket for a long time and this is the closest I've come to finding one that fits my plus size figure. This is an XXL. The sleeves are a bit long but I don't mind. I was surprised that I actually like the distressing on this jacket, I think it looks cool, I added a close up of the sleeve so you can better see what it is like. Not the most glamorous pics in my bathroom but it is the best I could do at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539129
> View attachment 5539130
> View attachment 5539131



After seeing your photos, I’m stalking this in an XXL now too! I’m plus-size too and haven’t been able to find a leather jacket I like. Thanks for sharing! It looks great on you!


----------



## Landra

StacyLynn624 said:


> I’m still waiting on one Lone Star Overnight package, so who knows when that will be here.
> 
> My ON shoes pop back came & they’re perfect!
> 
> Other than that, I’m disappointed with how quickly some things sold out this year. I think this is the first year in the 16 years I’ve been shopping this sale that I haven’t been able to get popbacks or restocks on some items. I usually am able to get everything on my list by the end of the sale, but I don’t think that’s happening this year.
> 
> I can’t wait for that Nordstrom Fashion Advisors survey because I’ve got a lot to say.
> 
> If the size & fit says it’s oversized and to size down, ORDER MORE XXS. Good grief. I swear they order like 5 for the entire country.
> 
> Zella no show socks should not sell out period. That’s ridiculous. They were never available to me.
> 
> The other things that were never available was the Madewell Kent cardigan in green (wanted that so bad!) and the Treasure & Bond black blazer.
> 
> It’s one thing if things sell out before the public sale, but cardholders shouldn’t have things sell out and never come back an hour into it being open. I waited to order so that my Triple Points Day would last a whole day and not 1 hour since I’m in Central Time, and that screwed me.
> 
> Off soapbox.


Hallelujah!


----------



## piosavsfan

asdmom2 said:


> After seeing your photos, I’m stalking this in an XXL now too! I’m plus-size too and haven’t been able to find a leather jacket I like. Thanks for sharing! It looks great on you!


Thank you!  It originally sold out in my size before I could order and then I got it after stalking it! Good luck! I've always had issues with leather jackets. If they fit me in the arms, then they would be huge in the chest. Or I couldn't actually zip them because of my hips. I was shocked this fit!


----------



## chandra920

Keep an eye on those double points days!  I just noticed that someone applied mine yesterday, when I just spent like $30.  They definitely did not ask me and I wouldn’t have used one for that.  This is the second time that’s happened to me in the last year.


----------



## nikki626

I made the bulk of my returns today.. There wasn't much I was interested in, in the store but I did bring home a sweater that was on the non NAS sale rack.   Still waiting for some items to ship from last Wednesday's order, some should be here today.    The items that haven't shipped have popped in and out of stock, so I'm not holding my breath


----------



## asdmom2

I received my FP Swim Too Deep sweaters today. I actually don’t mind the fact that they’re really oversized and they would look nice with leggings. But I absolutely cannot handle things touching my neck, so I’m not sure why I ordered them considering “turtleneck” is in the name.  I must have been in some sort of Nordstrom Sale alternate reality where I wear things that I would literally never wear in real life. This sale tends to do that to me.


----------



## JoesGirl

joyjooy said:


> Received the first shipment of my orders and here are my thoughts:
> 1) Rag & Bone Carly Stripe Split Neck Blouse- quality and material is sub-par; return
> 2) P448 John Sneaker- sneaker profile looks too bulky from the front, comfy but not what I was hoping for which was a sleek white sneaker; return
> 3) Monica Vinader Guiding Star Pendant- Sterling silver was too shiny was hoping for a more muted material; not worth $99.99; return
> 4) Simple Human 8-inch Sensor Mirror- great buy and mirror is a good size; keep
> 5) Boy Smells Moody Woods Votive Candle- can't beat the set; keep


Felt exactly the same about the R&B Blouse and P44 Sneakers um, but now I may need that mirror! 


lovemyrescues said:


> Wait seriously?  I had enough of that smell when I worked on the South Side at UC Berkeley.


I live in Oregon, it’s EVERYWHERE.  I swear, I get high just going to get lunch at work.


----------



## dr3amimxage

lovemyrescues said:


> Beauty Deal today: Save 25% on Estée Lauder (excluding Anniversary Beauty Exclusive sets). Today only, while supply lasts.



Do you know what today’s beauty deal is? Much appreciate.


----------



## lovemyrescues

dr3amimxage said:


> Do you know what today’s beauty deal is? Much appreciate.


Nothing today but this link has them all listed: https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/beauty/beauty-deals


----------



## BagLady.45

I am just leaving Bellevue Square in Seattle Area
In the handbag dept was one coach white color block Cassie if any one is looking for it…


----------



## piosavsfan

A couple more arrivals:
Topshop stitchy cardigan:  http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6979823
Love the color, but I feel like it adds extra bulk to me that I don't need. It's definitely oversized, this is a L and I normally wear XL cardigans and this L is still big.



T&B Crop Leather Bomber:  http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6621773
Leather feels cheap and thin, especially compared to the Avec Les Filles I just got. Not a keeper for me. This is an XL for reference. If you are tall, sleeves may be too short.


----------



## nikki626

piosavsfan said:


> A couple more arrivals:
> Topshop stitchy cardigan:  http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6979823
> Love the color, but I feel like it adds extra bulk to me that I don't need. It's definitely oversized, this is a L and I normally wear XL cardigans and this L is still big.
> View attachment 5539711
> 
> 
> T&B Crop Leather Bomber:  http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6621773
> Leather feels cheap and thin, especially compared to the Avec Les Filles I just got. Not a keeper for me. This is an XL for reference. If you are tall, sleeves may be too short.
> View attachment 5539713
> 
> View attachment 5539714


the other leather jackets defiantly looks better on you.


----------



## piosavsfan

nikki626 said:


> the other leather jackets defiantly looks better on you.


Agreed, this one just isn't anything special to me.


----------



## JoesGirl

I had two deliveries today.
these Vagabond Boots, they are definitely keepers. Comfortable, and go with a ton. I’m more of a boots and sneakers girl than pumps girl.
I also received these AG jeans wow, too high of a rise for this 5”3 girl. I felt like I was wearing pants like my grandpa used too. 

Still waiting for the Z & V sweatshirt and some UGG sneaks.  

Got an Icon invite to shop the store prior to opening this Saturday.  Might take advantage of it. I like going when it’s closed to the public.  They
l have free coffee and hopefully more.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> I had two deliveries today.
> these Vagabond Boots, they are definitely keepers. Comfortable, and go with a ton. I’m more of a boots and sneakers girl than pumps girl.
> I also received these AG jeans wow, too high of a rise for this 5”3 girl. I felt like I was wearing pants like my grandpa used too.
> 
> Still waiting for the Z & V sweatshirt and some UGG sneaks.
> 
> Got an Icon invite to shop the store prior to opening this Saturday.  Might take advantage of it. I like going when it’s closed to the public.  They
> l have free coffee and hopefully more.


Did your store not have an event July 6?


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> Did your store not have an event July 6?


They did! And then again for Ambassadors which I went to and today I got an invite from the store manager about this Friday.  This will be the third time since the sale I’m attending.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> They did! And then again for Ambassadors which I went to and today I got an invite from the store manager about this Friday.  This will be the third time since the sale I’m attending.


Oh have fun.


----------



## waddleod

L’Agence Kenzie olive blazer popped up and actually shipped. Crossing my fingers it fits!


----------



## Michelle1x

Size 8 in the VB Pink Blazer is available


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-beacon-blazer/6880938


----------



## VSOP

I gotta stop shopping! 

Lol


----------



## carolswin

JoesGirl said:


> I had two deliveries today.
> these Vagabond Boots, they are definitely keepers. Comfortable, and go with a ton. I’m more of a boots and sneakers girl than pumps girl.
> I also received these AG jeans wow, too high of a rise for this 5”3 girl. I felt like I was wearing pants like my grandpa used too.
> 
> Still waiting for the Z & V sweatshirt and some UGG sneaks.
> 
> Got an Icon invite to shop the store prior to opening this Saturday.  Might take advantage of it. I like going when it’s closed to the public.  They
> l have free coffee and hopefully more.


I'm about to give those AG's a try. That video description in the listing was the best I've ever seen!


----------



## gillysirl

JoesGirl said:


> I had two deliveries today.
> these Vagabond Boots, they are definitely keepers. Comfortable, and go with a ton. I’m more of a boots and sneakers girl than pumps girl.
> I also received these AG jeans wow, too high of a rise for this 5”3 girl. I felt like I was wearing pants like my grandpa used too.
> 
> Still waiting for the Z & V sweatshirt and some UGG sneaks.
> 
> Got an Icon invite to shop the store prior to opening this Saturday.  Might take advantage of it. I like going when it’s closed to the public.  They
> l have free coffee and hopefully more.


How do the Vagabond boots fit? I'm between sizes - would you recommend sizing up or down?


----------



## sabrunka

Good morning all! I have a few packages arriving today which I'm looking forward to, otherwise... I see that clear the rack early access starts today. I've been eyeing down these Tods loafers in store which were in a color I loved, in my size, and theyve been there for months. I'm thinking of going today when the store opens to see if they're still there so I can get them for 25% off


----------



## gillysirl

sabrunka said:


> Good morning all! I have a few packages arriving today which I'm looking forward to, otherwise... I see that clear the rack early access starts today. I've been eyeing down these Tods loafers in store which were in a color I loved, in my size, and theyve been there for months. I'm thinking of going today when the store opens to see if they're still there so I can get them for 25% off


Thank you for enabling the continuation of my shopping frenzy! This blog has already facilitated my purchase of La Canadienne boots...


----------



## rutabaga

I ordered this Reiss sweater dress this morning:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6883580
		


Hoping to post modeling pics of the EF and Reiss wrap coats later today!


----------



## VSOP

sabrunka said:


> Good morning all! I have a few packages arriving today which I'm looking forward to, otherwise... I see that clear the rack early access starts today. I've been eyeing down these Tods loafers in store which were in a color I loved, in my size, and theyve been there for months. I'm thinking of going today when the store opens to see if they're still there so I can get them for 25% off




Pics if you buy them!


----------



## JoesGirl

gillysirl said:


> How do the Vagabond boots fit? I'm between sizes - would you recommend sizing up or down?


I would size up if you are in between.


----------



## tearex

carolswin said:


> I'm about to give those AG's a try. That video description in the listing was the best I've ever seen!


I agree! I've really been liking the videos that NS has been putting up, but that one is a standout. I don't like frayed hems so I've just been skipping over jeans that have them even if they otherwise have an interesting wash. Not sure why I never considered just finishing off the hem! 

My eyes have been opened...


----------



## lysslest

JoesGirl said:


> I had two deliveries today.
> these Vagabond Boots, they are definitely keepers. Comfortable, and go with a ton. I’m more of a boots and sneakers girl than pumps girl.
> I also received these AG jeans wow, too high of a rise for this 5”3 girl. I felt like I was wearing pants like my grandpa used too.
> 
> Still waiting for the Z & V sweatshirt and some UGG sneaks.
> 
> Got an Icon invite to shop the store prior to opening this Saturday.  Might take advantage of it. I like going when it’s closed to the public.  They
> l have free coffee and hopefully more.



I looooooove those Vagabond boots! I am a huge fan of their shoes and have been wearing them for years. Good price, good quality, and always very comfortable for days I'm on my feet a lot in Manhattan.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Many items that sold out are popping up again today. If you place a sold out item on your wish list, you will get an alert when it comes back

AllSaints dress and sweater


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/allsaints-tiana-tamora-two-piece-sweater-slipdress/6977565?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=509783&utm_content=20220720_productimg1
		


The UGG platform sneakers just came back in the white color


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-scape-platform-sneaker-women/6859508?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=509783&utm_content=20220719_productimg1
		


The Reiss leather jacket came back for a minute than sold out again. Because Reiss has weird sizing, I think there will be alot of returns.  The shipping time on it is 2 weeks so returns will be slow to get added.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/grays-leather-moto-jacket/6883550?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V5T200ordcfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=509783&utm_content=20220719_productimg1


----------



## tearex

There was a bunch of sizes for the Reiss jacket this morning. I'm surprised by how long that sz 6 stuck around. 

On the other hand, one of my Reiss jackets should arrive today!


----------



## sabrunka

I went to the rack right at open and the Tods shoes I wanted were still there, and rang up cheaper than expected! I was fully prepared to pay $150 for them but they were $73 after all was said and done. I also found a 90% wool 10% cashmere long sleeve, full leg jumpsuit by Theory which I got for $55, here's a link to it on net-a-porter, its really cute and comfy!! Does anyone know if Nordstrom alterations will lengthen pant legs? I want to have about 1-2 inches dropped. Woohoo good deals!


----------



## nikki626

To my surprise, the leather bombers have shipped, I ordered them a week ago and they have been most showing as sold out.  Since the other member posted a picture of the one without the faux sterling collar that is sort of cropped I know I probably don't want that version.  Also looking through the Rack this morning since someone mentioned the clear the rack sale, I found this sweater - not part of clear the rack but so pretty and still on really great sale.. https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/frame-colorblock-cashmere-cardigan/6470191


----------



## rutabaga

Here’s the Reiss wrap coat. I sized down to a 6 but it’s too much coat for me. It looks best untied but that would defeat the purpose of wearing it to keep warm. The patch pockets add bulk to my midsection and the bottom hem hits at an unflattering spot. I think you need to be at least 5’6” to pull this off (sorry for the dusty mirror):





Front detail. The fabric doesn’t feel overly polyester-y but the finish is a little rough. Here is a closeup of the pocket:



I’m only wearing an Alo tank and thin workout capris in these pics so this is a bulky coat.


----------



## KathrynS

rutabaga said:


> Here’s the Reiss wrap coat. I sized down to a 6 but it’s too much coat for me. It looks best untied but that would defeat the purpose of wearing it to keep warm. The patch pockets add bulk to my midsection and the bottom hem hits at an unflattering spot. I think you need to be at least 5’6” to pull this off (sorry for the dusty mirror):
> 
> View attachment 5571983
> 
> View attachment 5571984
> 
> Front detail. The fabric doesn’t feel overly polyester-y but the finish is a little rough. Here is a closeup of the pocket:
> 
> View attachment 5571986
> 
> I’m only wearing an Alo tank and thin workout capris in these pics so this is a bulky coat.


Giving bathrobe energy!


----------



## sabrunka

rutabaga said:


> Here’s the Reiss wrap coat. I sized down to a 6 but it’s too much coat for me. It looks best untied but that would defeat the purpose of wearing it to keep warm. The patch pockets add bulk to my midsection and the bottom hem hits at an unflattering spot. I think you need to be at least 5’6” to pull this off (sorry for the dusty mirror):
> 
> View attachment 5571983
> 
> View attachment 5571984
> 
> Front detail. The fabric doesn’t feel overly polyester-y but the finish is a little rough. Here is a closeup of the pocket:
> 
> View attachment 5571986
> 
> I’m only wearing an Alo tank and thin workout capris in these pics so this is a bulky coat.


Ah, hmm, yeah it does appear a bit big, and I agree that it slightly looks like a bath robe  I saw it in person but only looked at it on the hanger, there's definitely better (and more flattering) coats out there for cheaper!


----------



## nikki626

KathrynS said:


> Giving bathrobe energy!



I find wrap coats always give this, it is tough to pull them off without good tailoring.


----------



## rutabaga

Here’s the EF reversible coat in size S. It has an oversized, almost tent-like fit. It feels like a poncho with buttons!

honey/camel side:



Beige/oatmeal side:




I’m returning the Reiss but am undecided on this one. It feels soft and well-made. The sleeves are a touch long, but I would cuff them to show the contrasting color. Thoughts?

Off to clean my mirror now!


----------



## sabrunka

I just got the Club Monaco burgundy twist front dress.  I'm a bit bummed out- I mentioned earlier in the thread how I already own it in a pretty beige color and that it runs a bit large.  Well I ordered based on my knowledge on the one I own, and the burgundy one runs true to size! I got the XS (same as the beige one I have) and it is far too tight in my armpits.  The material also doesnt feel as soft, even though they have identical composition? Very strange.


----------



## rutabaga

sabrunka said:


> I just got the Club Monaco burgundy twist front dress.  I'm a bit bummed out- I mentioned earlier in the thread how I already own it in a pretty beige color and that it runs a bit large.  Well I ordered based on my knowledge on the one I own, and the burgundy one runs true to size! I got the XS (same as the beige one I have) and it is far too tight in my armpits.  The material also doesnt feel as soft, even though they have identical composition? Very strange.


It’s odd how brands manage to make Nsale merchandise slightly different from their regular line stuff. L’Agence blazers have always run large on me but I’m seeing reviews where people say they had to size up because they ran small. Maybe they changed their size charts or it’s a QC issue but I feel bad if I gave inaccurate info re sizing.


----------



## VSOP

sabrunka said:


> I went to the rack right at open and the Tods shoes I wanted were still there, and rang up cheaper than expected! I was fully prepared to pay $150 for them but they were $73 after all was said and done. I also found a 90% wool 10% cashmere long sleeve, full leg jumpsuit by Theory which I got for $55, here's a link to it on net-a-porter, its really cute and comfy!! Does anyone know if Nordstrom alterations will lengthen pant legs? I want to have about 1-2 inches dropped. Woohoo good deals!
> 
> View attachment 5571972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5571973




Good deals. Love the color of the loafers!


----------



## pixiejenna

So I got this top today and feel somewhat conflicted on it. I like it and it fits well even able to button the XL with out severe pulling/tugging across my chest. But I feel like it’s a lot shorter length wise than I was expecting it to be and I’m 5’3. I feel like on a taller person it would be more like a crop top. It’s 100% cotton so if it shrinks it will definitely be shorter than I would like. 




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faherty-everleigh-cotton-gauze-button-front-blouse/6863872


----------



## lilmountaingirl

rutabaga said:


> Here’s the EF reversible coat in size S. It has an oversized, almost tent-like fit. It feels like a poncho with buttons!
> 
> honey/camel side:
> View attachment 5571988
> 
> 
> Beige/oatmeal side:
> 
> View attachment 5571989
> 
> 
> I’m returning the Reiss but am undecided on this one. It feels soft and well-made. The sleeves are a touch long, but I would cuff them to show the contrasting color. Thoughts?
> 
> Off to clean my mirror now!


Looovvvveeeee it!  It looks so good on you, you should definitely keep this coat.  I love the style of it.


----------



## sabrunka

Two additional packages came today via USPS and... this is how the one arrived. And the item inside has a security tag still on it!! Its a bit too big so Im returning anyways but sheesh.


----------



## chloethelovely

pixiejenna said:


> So I got this top today and feel somewhat conflicted on it. I like it and it fits well even able to button the XL with out severe pulling/tugging across my chest. But I feel like it’s a lot shorter length wise than I was expecting it to be and I’m 5’3. I feel like on a taller person it would be more like a crop top. It’s 100% cotton so if it shrinks it will definitely be shorter than I would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faherty-everleigh-cotton-gauze-button-front-blouse/6863872


I could be alone in this thinking, but Faherty stuff never fits me.  It's a total Goldilocks problem.  In some things, a large is too big, while a medium is too small.  In others, it fits everywhere except the arm holes.  Or everywhere except the hips/upper thighs.  I always find the brand's pieces to be cute and appealing, but have only ever made a single sweater work for me.  (However, the one sweater is really cute, and I adore it!)


----------



## chloethelovely

rutabaga said:


> Here’s the EF reversible coat in size S. It has an oversized, almost tent-like fit. It feels like a poncho with buttons!
> 
> honey/camel side:
> View attachment 5571988
> 
> 
> Beige/oatmeal side:
> 
> View attachment 5571989
> 
> 
> I’m returning the Reiss but am undecided on this one. It feels soft and well-made. The sleeves are a touch long, but I would cuff them to show the contrasting color. Thoughts?
> 
> Off to clean my mirror now!


I really like this coat! Cute, casual, and elevated.  I vote KEEP!


----------



## chloethelovely

pixiejenna said:


> So I got this top today and feel somewhat conflicted on it. I like it and it fits well even able to button the XL with out severe pulling/tugging across my chest. But I feel like it’s a lot shorter length wise than I was expecting it to be and I’m 5’3. I feel like on a taller person it would be more like a crop top. It’s 100% cotton so if it shrinks it will definitely be shorter than I would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faherty-everleigh-cotton-gauze-button-front-blouse/6863872


Oh, I haven't washed the allegedly-washable sweater, but there's a review on my Faherty sweater that says it does hold up to washing as directed.  I really like that style, but as someone who is sensitive to too-short tops, I vote RETURN.


----------



## Landra

rutabaga said:


> Here’s the EF reversible coat in size S. It has an oversized, almost tent-like fit. It feels like a poncho with buttons!
> 
> honey/camel side:
> View attachment 5571988
> 
> 
> Beige/oatmeal side:
> 
> View attachment 5571989
> 
> 
> I’m returning the Reiss but am undecided on this one. It feels soft and well-made. The sleeves are a touch long, but I would cuff them to show the contrasting color. Thoughts?
> 
> Off to clean my mirror now!


I’m not sure. I find Eileen Fischer clothes to be boxy. Not figure flattering. Even thou the quality is always great.


----------



## lovemyrescues

I forgot Icons can shop Clear the Rack a day early.  I snagged a black Rails Gauze top and some of the Zella Polar Fleece joggers for lounging.  

They have some good deals!


----------



## nikki626

Okay a few things between today and yesterday
Keepers!!  
Slip Scrunchies and got the pillowcases.. I feel like a princess.  
This Madewell necklace set..I like the two-tone, they are three separate necklaces.
This sweater, I got two the golden oak and the raspberry
This top from Splendid, Im wearing it already. Kind of an elevated tee.  A button-up too

Return...
This French Connection top.. it is itchy


I think that I'm done now, some PJ's and the bomber jacket are still in shipping but I don't think there is anything else I want to order.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> I forgot Icons can shop Clear the Rack a day early.  I snagged a black Rails Gauze top and some of the Zella Polar Fleece joggers for lounging.
> 
> They have some good deals!


Those gauze tops are great, no ironing.    I have the rails one in white and a couple from J Crew


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> Those gauze tops are great, no ironing.    I have the rails one in white and a couple from J Crew


I have a J Crew one and a Sanctuary one.  I hope it looks good in person.  They are great for the hotter weather. I need more LOL!


----------



## slickskin

hollieplus2 said:


> I just recevied the expandable longchamp tote and I think I'm going to return it. I got the Dahlia color and the lining it white. I guess I didn't realize that. I will get that dirty in 0 seconds. I think I might just go with the large le pliage green tote that's slighly smaller.


I got the same color and thought the same thing. I was so excited that it was not cancelled, only to find the white lining. Also disappointed that the price went up and that this year's version is not made in France.


----------



## chloethelovely

I don't remember who mentioned the Zadig & Voltaire sale, but THANK YOU! The sweater I ordered just came in, and I love it!

Anyone who is asking about Z&V sizing, BEWARE.  I ordered the "Love" blazer from Nordstrom in a size 10. I didn't keep it, but it fit great; just like the model, slightly oversized. I could have probably gotten away with a size 8. Nordstrom's website indicated that the French size equivalent was size 42.  When I placed my order directly with Z&V, I debated whether to order a medium or a large.  I finally settled on ordering a large, figuring that being slightly oversized wouldn't be a problem.  The sweater came in, and it fits perfectly, but it is a little snug over my bust.  I became curious about the sizing, and found that the Z&V size chart lists "L" as a size 40. Nordstrom would tell you that a Fr 40 is a size 8.  And sure enough, when you look at the Z&V tee shirts on Nordstrom's site, it says "True to size," but a L=8.


----------



## VSOP

chloethelovely said:


> I don't remember who mentioned the Zadig & Voltaire sale, but THANK YOU! The sweater I ordered just came in, and I love it!
> 
> Anyone who is asking about Z&V sizing, BEWARE.  I ordered the "Love" blazer from Nordstrom in a size 10. I didn't keep it, but it fit great; just like the model, slightly oversized. I could have probably gotten away with a size 8. Nordstrom's website indicated that the French size equivalent was size 42.  When I placed my order directly with Z&V, I debated whether to order a medium or a large.  I finally settled on ordering a large, figuring that being slightly oversized wouldn't be a problem.  The sweater came in, and it fits perfectly, but it is a little snug over my bust.  I became curious about the sizing, and found that the Z&V size chart lists "L" as a size 40. Nordstrom would tell you that a Fr 40 is a size 8.  And sure enough, when you look at the Z&V tee shirts on Nordstrom's site, it says "True to size," but a L=8.



I like the sweater you bought. Sleeve detail esp.


----------



## joyjooy

JoesGirl said:


> Felt exactly the same about the R&B Blouse and P44 Sneakers um, but now I may need that mirror!
> 
> I live in Oregon, it’s EVERYWHERE.  I swear, I get high just going to get lunch at work.LOL





buggiewomma said:


> Do you like the votive that smells like pot? I like all the others but the marijuana one is a little much (and I have nothing against pot)


Upon receiving the box, I opened it and quickly smelled it (a combination of smells). It smelled good. I just smelled each candle individually and noticed that "cowboy kush" had cannabis in it, and wow, the smell is STRONG by itself (away from other candles). Not a big fan of the pot smell. I will most definitely be giving that one away as a gift.

I ordered the set because I saw HINOKI which is one of my favorite scents.  Woodsy cypress from Japan. Aesop uses this scent in many of its products.


----------



## joyjooy

JoesGirl said:


> Felt exactly the same about the R&B Blouse and P44 Sneakers um, but now I may need that mirror!
> 
> I live in Oregon, it’s EVERYWHERE.  I swear, I get high just going to get lunch at work.


Yes, the Simple Human mirror is worth it.  Only thing with the mirror is it is one size (5x magnification of your face- good for makeup) versus a regular view like other types of make-up mirror where you can flip sides (regular magnification and close-up).  $150 is also a bit steep versus regular make-up mirrors that you can find from Target, etc.


JoesGirl said:


> Felt exactly the same about the R&B Blouse and P44 Sneakers um, but now I may need that mirror!
> 
> I live in Oregon, it’s EVERYWHERE.  I swear, I get high just going to get lunch at work.


----------



## pixiejenna

chloethelovely said:


> I could be alone in this thinking, but Faherty stuff never fits me.  It's a total Goldilocks problem.  In some things, a large is too big, while a medium is too small.  In others, it fits everywhere except the arm holes.  Or everywhere except the hips/upper thighs.  I always find the brand's pieces to be cute and appealing, but have only ever made a single sweater work for me.  (However, the one sweater is really cute, and I adore it!)



I’ve never tried the brand before it just randomly popped up while looking at other stuff. I liked the look of it and it being 100% cotton. I might sit on this one a bit before returning it.


----------



## VSOP

joyjooy said:


> Upon receiving the box, I opened it and quickly smelled it (a combination of smells). It smelled good. I just smelled each candle individually and noticed that "cowboy kush" had cannabis in it, and wow, the smell is STRONG by itself (away from other candles). Not a big fan of the pot smell. I will most definitely be giving that one away as a gift.
> 
> I ordered the set because I saw HINOKI which is one of my favorite scents.  Woodsy cypress from Japan. Aesop uses this scent in many of its products.




This has intrigued me so much. Lol
I love the smell of weed, I might be the only one. I want to order but need to stop shopping, lol


----------



## Lily's Mom

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve never tried the brand before it just randomly popped up while looking at other stuff. I liked the look of it and it being 100% cotton. I might sit on this one a bit before returning it.


I actually just received a shirt/jacket from Faherty today https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faherty...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=018.  I really like it.  I am normally a size med or large and went with the medium which is great to wear as a jacket.  I am impressed by the construction and material although I think it's just polyester.  I've never tried Faherty either but they seem to have some nice items.  I like the blouse you purchased as well.  Seems like you could wear it a lot as long as you are comfortable with the length.


----------



## buggiewomma

joyjooy said:


> Upon receiving the box, I opened it and quickly smelled it (a combination of smells). It smelled good. I just smelled each candle individually and noticed that "cowboy kush" had cannabis in it, and wow, the smell is STRONG by itself (away from other candles). Not a big fan of the pot smell. I will most definitely be giving that one away as a gift.
> 
> I ordered the set because I saw HINOKI which is one of my favorite scents.  Woodsy cypress from Japan. Aesop uses this scent in many of its products.


Yeah I’m gonna give it to one of my stoner friends  
I really like all of the other ones too!


----------



## buggiewomma

VSOP said:


> This has intrigued me so much. Lol
> I love the smell of weed, I might be the only one. I want to order but need to stop shopping, lol


You would love it. It’s a very tasteful weed smell.  
Oh, and I’m in the market for a stoner friend to gift mine to…. Ya know… in case you’re interested in filling this role.


----------



## piosavsfan

If anyone is looking for a leather jacket, this Ralph Lauren one is very nice. Buttery soft lambskin. Sadly doesn't fit me. On sale but not anni sale.


			http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6761012


----------



## VSOP

buggiewomma said:


> You would love it. It’s a very tasteful weed smell.
> Oh, and I’m in the market for a stoner friend to gift mine to…. Ya know… in case you’re interested in filling this role.




Of course! Lol


----------



## VSOP

Lily's Mom said:


> I actually just received a shirt/jacket from Faherty today https://www.nordstrom.com/s/faherty...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=018.  I really like it.  I am normally a size med or large and went with the medium which is great to wear as a jacket.  I am impressed by the construction and material although I think it's just polyester.  I've never tried Faherty either but they seem to have some nice items.  I like the blouse you purchased as well.  Seems like you could wear it a lot as long as you are comfortable with the length.




How is everyone wearing their shirt/jacket? I ordered one but it is stuck in preparing to ship. I would like ideas on how to wear it since it’ll be my first one, seems very popular.


----------



## Kapster

Kind of random but did anyone else notice that the NAS thread is now located in the "celebrity gossip" forum?


----------



## LavenderIce

Kapster said:


> Kind of random but did anyone else notice that the NAS thread is now located in the "celebrity gossip" forum?
> View attachment 5572291


I think it's pinned in all the forums?


----------



## LavenderIce

Kapster said:


> Kind of random but did anyone else notice that the NAS thread is now located in the "celebrity gossip" forum?
> View attachment 5572291





LavenderIce said:


> I think it's pinned in all the forums?



I just checked, it is indeed in the celeb forum.


----------



## Lily's Mom

VSOP said:


> How is everyone wearing their shirt/jacket? I ordered one but it is stuck in preparing to ship. I would like ideas on how to wear it since it’ll be my first one, seems very popular.


For me it will definitely be as a casual jacket.  Mine is gray, black and white plaid so I'm sure I'll layer those color t-shirts underneath.  I have black lace up boots, gray zip boots, black or white sneakers to use.  As long as I can wear it a few ways I'm happy.  I have a lot of plain style clothes so this plaid adds a pop for me and will be good through fall and maybe with a sweater and scarf in early winter.


----------



## gillysirl

I picked up my orders that had been shipped to store and was surprised that there was one larger sized box because I hadn't ordered anything large/shoes/etc, but it had my name on the labels and the order # matched.  Got home and it the contents weren't mind. My order was complete in another box. So now I'm going back to return a blanket, sweater, and dress. If it had just been the Smythe blazer I've been hunting...


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm glad I snagged these MV earrings when I got the bonus note email. I love them!


----------



## englishprof

piosavsfan said:


> I'm glad I snagged these MV earrings when I got the bonus note email. I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572299


Gorg! I have the MV trunk show anniversary hoops in both colors and love. They look great in your stack!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Kapster said:


> Kind of random but did anyone else notice that the NAS thread is now located in the "celebrity gossip" forum?
> View attachment 5572291


 It’s because we’re TPF celebrities!


----------



## tearex

A number of additional orders (a lot thanks to this thread...) got delayed this week but here's some quick thoughts.

Vince Band Collar Silk Blouse - TTS. Gorgeous and high quality. I picked up the Navy/Coastal color for a bit of contrast against black bottoms. Shipped from Vince. This was one of the few 100% silk clothing items that appealed to me this year. There is another Vince blouse in the sale with some pretty colors (including a Coastal as well!) but is a silk blend at the same price! I actually went to grab the link to make sure the right item was referenced since a number of 100% silk items aren't listed when using the material filter.

Vince Leggings - My ride or die "nice" leggings that don't look like leggings. I've worn them casually, to work, a night out... They always come with me traveling cause they're that versatile. Seams are along the rear with no inner thigh seams. My original pair from NAS 3 years ago is going strong and I still wear them, this was just a repurchase in a smaller size.

AG Prima - I loved the dark wash enough that I ordered these. Beware, these are TTS. I ordered a 27 based on the darker wash which are a stretchier blend and they're too small. Fortunately I don't love these enough on me to chase the correct size.

Nordstrom Everyday Poplin Shirt - TTS, though I'm curious to size down to a XS due to my shorter height of I can find it. 

Reiss Grays Jacket - I am split between this and the AllSaints Caden. There are elements in each jacket I like and wish that the other had. Can be considered TTS, but most people will want to go up a size. Definitely a snugger fit than the Caden, especially in the chest area. Hoping the size 8 arrives tomorrow for comparison and for pics. There is a noticeable dye (?) smell to the jacket - I'm letting it hang and air out a bit too.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

gillysirl said:


> I picked up my orders that had been shipped to store and was surprised that there was one larger sized box because I hadn't ordered anything large/shoes/etc, but it had my name on the labels and the order # matched.  Got home and it the contents weren't mind. My order was complete in another box. So now I'm going back to return a blanket, sweater, and dress. If it had just been the Smythe blazer I've been hunting...


I received a package with my name on the label and inside there was a packing slip with someone else’s info and a pair of men’s pants that I did not order.


----------



## Illinigirl

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I received a package with my name on the label and inside there was a packing slip with someone else’s info and a pair of men’s pants that I did not order.


This happened to me as well! I received someone’s Billabong jumpsuit and slip dress. My name is on the label but these were the only things in the box. I checked all my orders, and I‘ve gotten everything I’ve ordered so far, so no idea how I got this order.  On a separate note, this is the first year nothing I ordered was canceled! Some things were sold out by the time I could order, but it has to be a first that nothing was canceled!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Kapster said:


> Kind of random but did anyone else notice that the NAS thread is now located in the "celebrity gossip" forum?
> View attachment 5572291


That's funny! I think the index is messed up...I noticed it'd disappeared from the General Shopping forum.


----------



## *Nikara

Hmmm I am not sure about this... I ordered a sweater that's on sale which I believe was from last year anniversary sale, there were plenty of other sizes when I ordered, which made me think maybe somehow they got some additional stock in (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/paige-raundi-cutout-shoulder-sweater/6674164).  When it arrived, the sweater has a overwhelming smell of laundry detergent, and the size seems to have shrunk a little (I have the x-small in another color and I ordered the small as I wanted it to be a little oversized and the sizes between the two is pretty much the same).  The "tag" is there but it's also those tag that is attached by a safety pin, where one could probably removed, worn it, then re-attached the tag and return to Nordstrom as if it was never used.  Despite in the past I had similar experiences, but I always thought it's a one off situation where Nordstrom made an honest mistake, or I guess my naive self didn't think people would return worn and washed items, and also Nordstrom wouldn't sell them off again. 

I want to ask: Am I being overly picky to expect items I ordered from Nordstrom (even Nordstrom Rack) are "New"?  I understand people would try things on, either it doesn't fit or that they don't like it and return the items, which I think that's totally ok and expected... but should I dial down my expectations and accept sale items could potentially be used items?


----------



## Lily's Mom

*Nikara said:


> Hmmm I am not sure about this... I ordered a sweater that's on sale which I believe was from last year anniversary sale, there were plenty of other sizes when I ordered, which made me think maybe somehow they got some additional stock in (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/paige-raundi-cutout-shoulder-sweater/6674164).  When it arrived, the sweater has a overwhelming smell of laundry detergent, and the size seems to have shrunk a little (I have the x-small in another color and I ordered the small as I wanted it to be a little oversized and the sizes between the two is pretty much the same).  The "tag" is there but it's also those tag that is attached by a safety pin, where one could probably removed, worn it, then re-attached the tag and return to Nordstrom as if it was never used.  Despite in the past I had similar experiences, but I always thought it's a one off situation where Nordstrom made an honest mistake, or I guess my naive self didn't think people would return worn and washed items, and also Nordstrom wouldn't sell them off again.
> 
> I want to ask: Am I being overly picky to expect items I ordered from Nordstrom (even Nordstrom Rack) are "New"?  I understand people would try things on, either it doesn't fit or that they don't like it and return the items, which I think that's totally ok and expected... but should I dial down my expectations and accept sale items could potentially be used items?


No - I don't think so - I wouldn't accept used items - I would return them and call customer care.


----------



## lovemyrescues

For those that like P448 there are a few marked down on the Nordstrom site matching the Clear the Rack piece. Also a few Rag and Bone sneakers on sale.


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> A number of additional orders (a lot thanks to this thread...) got delayed this week but here's some quick thoughts.
> 
> Vince Band Collar Silk Blouse - TTS. Gorgeous and high quality. I picked up the Navy/Coastal color for a bit of contrast against black bottoms. Shipped from Vince. This was one of the few 100% silk clothing items that appealed to me this year. There is another Vince blouse in the sale with some pretty colors (including a Coastal as well!) but is a silk blend at the same price! I actually went to grab the link to make sure the right item was referenced since a number of 100% silk items aren't listed when using the material filter.
> 
> Vince Leggings - My ride or die "nice" leggings that don't look like leggings. I've worn them casually, to work, a night out... They always come with me traveling cause they're that versatile. Seams are along the rear with no inner thigh seams. My original pair from NAS 3 years ago is going strong and I still wear them, this was just a repurchase in a smaller size.
> 
> AG Prima - I loved the dark wash enough that I ordered these. Beware, these are TTS. I ordered a 27 based on the darker wash which are a stretchier blend and they're too small. Fortunately I don't love these enough on me to chase the correct size.
> 
> Nordstrom Everyday Poplin Shirt - TTS, though I'm curious to size down to a XS due to my shorter height of I can find it.
> 
> Reiss Grays Jacket - I am split between this and the AllSaints Caden. There are elements in each jacket I like and wish that the other had. Can be considered TTS, but most people will want to go up a size. Definitely a snugger fit than the Caden, especially in the chest area. Hoping the size 8 arrives tomorrow for comparison and for pics. There is a noticeable dye (?) smell to the jacket - I'm letting it hang and air out a bit too.


Oh I’m exited to see and hear more! My Caden that used to be your Caden arrives on Friday


----------



## joyjooy

My second shipment came in today. Here are my keeps/returns:

Keep
1) ATM Anthony Thomas Melillo Schoolboy Lightning Print Cotton Crewneck T-Shirt- Always liked the crewneck ATM shirts (own a few in solid colors) as they work great under a blazer (work), or on its own on a hot summer day. The Nordstrom Anniversary sale ATM pattern t-shirt definitely peaked my interest. 100% cotton with some stretch. Well I am glad I ordered it as it looked great in person, and works with core colors, keep.
2) AllSaints Anna Forever Tiger Cotton Graphic Tee- Wow maybe the best thing I picked up during this sale.  Wanted a gray graphic tee and this was it.  The tiger logo is stunning.  100% cotton. The t-shirt definitely looked better in person, keep!!
3) Nordstrom Moonlight Eco Short Pajamas- Every year I pick up the Nordstrom moonlight short pajamas. This year was no different although the naming convention has changed from moonlight pajamas to moonlight eco (unsure what that means, different eco-friendly blend??). Still soft like before. Instead of picking the normal solid colors, I decided to go with the purple mellow gingham and it was the right choice, keep.
4) Vince Camuto Rumpled Satin Blouse- I own this blouse in navy blue and love how I can dress it up (under blazer) or down. Works so well for the hot summer too. Inexpensive, and 100% polyester (one of the only 100% polyester in my closet, yup synthetic and bad for the environment). V-neck works well on every body type (sound like a sales associate). Picked it up in black and rich spruce (forest green) and both are keepers.

Return
1) AllSaints Women's Aleida Tri Blazer- not a bad blazer at all, the length just does not work on my short torso, return

Unsure
1) rag & bone Retro Sneaker (Women)- As this sneaker received all the buzz from this forum and influencers (yes I was influenced), I ordered it in safari suede. The sneaker had a slim profile (my preference for fashion sneakers as I am not using it to work out) and worked well.  I am just unsure about the white stripe. Arghh may keep??


----------



## joyjooy

tearex said:


> A number of additional orders (a lot thanks to this thread...) got delayed this week but here's some quick thoughts.
> 
> Vince Band Collar Silk Blouse - TTS. Gorgeous and high quality. I picked up the Navy/Coastal color for a bit of contrast against black bottoms. Shipped from Vince. This was one of the few 100% silk clothing items that appealed to me this year. There is another Vince blouse in the sale with some pretty colors (including a Coastal as well!) but is a silk blend at the same price! I actually went to grab the link to make sure the right item was referenced since a number of 100% silk items aren't listed when using the material filter.
> 
> Vince Leggings - My ride or die "nice" leggings that don't look like leggings. I've worn them casually, to work, a night out... They always come with me traveling cause they're that versatile. Seams are along the rear with no inner thigh seams. My original pair from NAS 3 years ago is going strong and I still wear them, this was just a repurchase in a smaller size.
> 
> AG Prima - I loved the dark wash enough that I ordered these. Beware, these are TTS. I ordered a 27 based on the darker wash which are a stretchier blend and they're too small. Fortunately I don't love these enough on me to chase the correct size.
> 
> Nordstrom Everyday Poplin Shirt - TTS, though I'm curious to size down to a XS due to my shorter height of I can find it.
> 
> Reiss Grays Jacket - I am split between this and the AllSaints Caden. There are elements in each jacket I like and wish that the other had. Can be considered TTS, but most people will want to go up a size. Definitely a snugger fit than the Caden, especially in the chest area. Hoping the size 8 arrives tomorrow for comparison and for pics. There is a noticeable dye (?) smell to the jacket - I'm letting it hang and air out a bit too.


Thanks for sharing.  I love reading reviews.  Vince Band Collar Silk Blouse looks gorgeous!  And 100% silk too which is rare since Nordstrom Anniversary sale loves to do blends (not always bad) or polyester (just bad). Ooof I may need to place an order for this one.  AllSaints (so far I have been impressed with the AllSaints brand) Caden looks nice!! Look forward to hearing your thoughts on size 8.


----------



## joyjooy

*Nikara said:


> Hmmm I am not sure about this... I ordered a sweater that's on sale which I believe was from last year anniversary sale, there were plenty of other sizes when I ordered, which made me think maybe somehow they got some additional stock in (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/paige-raundi-cutout-shoulder-sweater/6674164).  When it arrived, the sweater has a overwhelming smell of laundry detergent, and the size seems to have shrunk a little (I have the x-small in another color and I ordered the small as I wanted it to be a little oversized and the sizes between the two is pretty much the same).  The "tag" is there but it's also those tag that is attached by a safety pin, where one could probably removed, worn it, then re-attached the tag and return to Nordstrom as if it was never used.  Despite in the past I had similar experiences, but I always thought it's a one off situation where Nordstrom made an honest mistake, or I guess my naive self didn't think people would return worn and washed items, and also Nordstrom wouldn't sell them off again.
> 
> I want to ask: Am I being overly picky to expect items I ordered from Nordstrom (even Nordstrom Rack) are "New"?  I understand people would try things on, either it doesn't fit or that they don't like it and return the items, which I think that's totally ok and expected... but should I dial down my expectations and accept sale items could potentially be used items?


Valid questions. I don't believe that you should dial down your expectations. You are spending the money and if it is not worth your level of cleanliness (in your case with the laundry detergent smell) or perhaps seems used, definitely return. I do hope Nordstrom is doing a quality check on the return (worn? smell? etc) before putting it up for sale again.


----------



## sabrunka

Kapster said:


> Kind of random but did anyone else notice that the NAS thread is now located in the "celebrity gossip" forum?
> View attachment 5572291


I was wondering what happened! We got removed off the banner on the home page, so I tried to find it in general shopping but couldnt.  I thought the entire thread was deleted at first.


----------



## LittleStar88

chloethelovely said:


> I don't remember who mentioned the Zadig & Voltaire sale, but THANK YOU! The sweater I ordered just came in, and I love it!
> 
> Anyone who is asking about Z&V sizing, BEWARE.  I ordered the "Love" blazer from Nordstrom in a size 10. I didn't keep it, but it fit great; just like the model, slightly oversized. I could have probably gotten away with a size 8. Nordstrom's website indicated that the French size equivalent was size 42.  When I placed my order directly with Z&V, I debated whether to order a medium or a large.  I finally settled on ordering a large, figuring that being slightly oversized wouldn't be a problem.  The sweater came in, and it fits perfectly, but it is a little snug over my bust.  I became curious about the sizing, and found that the Z&V size chart lists "L" as a size 40. Nordstrom would tell you that a Fr 40 is a size 8.  And sure enough, when you look at the Z&V tee shirts on Nordstrom's site, it says "True to size," but a L=8.



Yeah their sizing is frustrating. I have a Love tee size large that fits more like a medium. I have another top also size L that is more generous sizing.

Got the Nsale Love hoodie in large on a whim and it fits TTS.


----------



## rutabaga

*Nikara said:


> Hmmm I am not sure about this... I ordered a sweater that's on sale which I believe was from last year anniversary sale, there were plenty of other sizes when I ordered, which made me think maybe somehow they got some additional stock in (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/paige-raundi-cutout-shoulder-sweater/6674164).  When it arrived, the sweater has a overwhelming smell of laundry detergent, and the size seems to have shrunk a little (I have the x-small in another color and I ordered the small as I wanted it to be a little oversized and the sizes between the two is pretty much the same).  The "tag" is there but it's also those tag that is attached by a safety pin, where one could probably removed, worn it, then re-attached the tag and return to Nordstrom as if it was never used.  Despite in the past I had similar experiences, but I always thought it's a one off situation where Nordstrom made an honest mistake, or I guess my naive self didn't think people would return worn and washed items, and also Nordstrom wouldn't sell them off again.
> 
> I want to ask: Am I being overly picky to expect items I ordered from Nordstrom (even Nordstrom Rack) are "New"?  I understand people would try things on, either it doesn't fit or that they don't like it and return the items, which I think that's totally ok and expected... but should I dial down my expectations and accept sale items could potentially be used items?


Don’t lower your standards. Last summer I ordered a James Perse dress from NR. Their paper tags are knotted around the sewn-in tag at the neck so in theory you could remove them and re-attach them. The bottom of the dress was covered in gold glitter! There were also several long blonde hairs stuck to the dress, and everyone in my household has dark hair. It looked like someone wore the dress and returned it. I returned it and mentioned the gold glitter to the cashier, who said the dress would (sadly) be damaged out so it wouldn’t be returned into inventory.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I bought these on a whim. I need a pair of running shoes to hold me over until the new release of my favorite pair. I figured I could run in these until August and then wear them around town. After tax, I paid $99. Just found and ordered them on Amazon for $61. Really lame, it’s not even close. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/supernova-running-shoe-women/6588748


----------



## Vlad

Whoops no idea how this thread ended up in the Celeb forum. Some sort of snafu.


----------



## lovemyrescues

For those bummed MCM was not in the sale they have some now with an extra 25% off clearance in certain colors:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-medium-klara-leather-hobo-bag/6446558
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-mini-color-splash-logo-shoulder-bag/6542741
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-color-splash-logo-water-repellent-small-crossbody-bag/5951440
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-color-splash-logo-card-case/6543186


----------



## chloethelovely

LittleStar88 said:


> Yeah their sizing is frustrating. I have a Love tee size large that fits more like a medium. I have another top also size L that is more generous sizing.
> 
> Got the Nsale Love hoodie in large on a whim and it fits TTS.


It's super weird.  I also have this dress in a size medium, and it fits great.  Again, I'm an 8-10 in US dress sizes, so it is unclear to me how the equivalent of a size 6 would fit me.


----------



## Hobie

Not related to NAS, but Nordstrom returns: wasn’t there some talk at some point about Nordstrom selling previously worn clothing as some other retailers are doing? For example - Eileen Fisher, MM LaFleur, Anthropologie… If I am buying something new, I expect it to be unworn. But I love buying secondhand, thrifting, and shopping consignment stores so I would love to see Nordstrom facilitate this.


----------



## lysslest

Some great finds I've found in kitchen that I just ordered! I haven't seen much conversation about kitchen goods so I thought I would share:

1) Deny Designs Watercolor Check Round Wood Cutting Board - I have gotten really into cooking this past year, and I have found that it is especially fun to cook whenever I have cute supplies. I've been looking for a really cute cutting board for a good price, so I'm stoked about this find! Why are cutting boards so expensive in the first place?

2) Nordstrom Spiced Chai Mix Gift Pack - I picked up two sets of these. One for me, because I'm a spiced chai addict, and another as a backup "I got invited to a birthday party last minute" gift.

3) Great Jones 4-Quart Rectangular Baking Dish - I love the art on this! Super cute! Really excited to have an "adult" baking dish.

4) Self Watering Indoor Garden - I've been SUPER curious about these. I usually grow herbs in our backyard, but I've been interested in getting into indoor LED gardening so I'm looking forward to finally taking the plunge!


----------



## JoesGirl

Hobie said:


> Not related to NAS, but Nordstrom returns: wasn’t there some talk at some point about Nordstrom selling previously worn clothing as some other retailers are doing? For example - Eileen Fisher, MM LaFleur, Anthropologie… If I am buying something new, I expect it to be unworn. But I love buying secondhand, thrifting, and shopping consignment stores so I would love to see Nordstrom facilitate this.


They had this set up for a brief minute before the pandemic. I bought a VB Scuba blazer for a great price.  I agree they should try and bring that back.


----------



## mrlddst

lysslest said:


> Some great finds I've found in kitchen that I just ordered! I haven't seen much conversation about kitchen goods so I thought I would share:
> 
> 1) Deny Designs Watercolor Check Round Wood Cutting Board - I have gotten really into cooking this past year, and I have found that it is especially fun to cook whenever I have cute supplies. I've been looking for a really cute cutting board for a good price, so I'm stoked about this find! Why are cutting boards so expensive in the first place?
> 
> 2) Nordstrom Spiced Chai Mix Gift Pack - I picked up two sets of these. One for me, because I'm a spiced chai addict, and another as a backup "I got invited to a birthday party last minute" gift.
> 
> 3) Great Jones 4-Quart Rectangular Baking Dish - I love the art on this! Super cute! Really excited to have an "adult" baking dish.
> 
> 4) Self Watering Indoor Garden - I've been SUPER curious about these. I usually grow herbs in our backyard, but I've been interested in getting into indoor LED gardening so I'm looking forward to finally taking the plunge!


It was hard to choose a cutting board this year 
I purchased this one https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deny-designs-gold-baby-gold-birch-wood-cutting-board/7013310
and this on https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-at-home-round-marble-acacia-wood-serving-board/4836365  (I didn't expect it to be so heavy though) 

Love the baking dish...I will go back and look again


----------



## Esquared72

I have to vent...LaserShip is killing me. My package has been at my local LS hub since early Tuesday morning. For the past two days they've updated the status to say out for delivery and then one minute later they say they couldn't complete delivery. Last update had been yesterday at 1:30pm...nothing this morning. So at noon today I reached out to Nordstrom (after opening a ticket with LaserShip which they've said it will take them over 3 days to even get back to me) - they said if it doesn't arrive by Saturday to call them. Well, I'm going out of town at noon tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday evening. Then...I get an email saying my package was delivered. No package outside, no package at the neighbor's or at the top of the street. Then I look closer at the tracking...they updated at 2:15pm today to say they delivered it YESTERDAY at 3:30pm. So I contact Nordstrom again. They said that they've been noticing carriers updating status to delivered a day in advance, so I should wait a day to see if it arrives. Ummm....why is it okay to say something has been delivered in advance?? And - I won't be home tomorrow at this time to tell you if it was delivered. They think it will show up before the end of the day today. Well, if it doesn't then I'm kind of stuck until I get back on Sunday evening. I have always hated LaserShip and don't understand why Nordstrom is using them. I didn't want to go off with the agent, it's not her fault, but I made it really clear how disappointed I am that they are using this junky delivery service. I've been a Nordy's cardholder for 30 years, and I just get more and more frustrated with ordering from them, especially when they use LaserShip.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Esquared72 said:


> I have to vent...LaserShip is killing me. My package has been at my local LS hub since early Tuesday morning. For the past two days they've updated the status to say out for delivery and then one minute later they say they couldn't complete delivery. Last update had been yesterday at 1:30pm...nothing this morning. So at noon today I reached out to Nordstrom (after opening a ticket with LaserShip which they've said it will take them over 3 days to even get back to me) - they said if it doesn't arrive by Saturday to call them. Well, I'm going out of town at noon tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday evening. Then...I get an email saying my package was delivered. No package outside, no package at the neighbor's or at the top of the street. Then I look closer at the tracking...they updated at 2:15pm today to say they delivered it YESTERDAY at 3:30pm. So I contact Nordstrom again. They said that they've been noticing carriers updating status to delivered a day in advance, so I should wait a day to see if it arrives. Ummm....why is it okay to say something has been delivered in advance?? And - I won't be home tomorrow at this time to tell you if it was delivered. They think it will show up before the end of the day today. Well, if it doesn't then I'm kind of stuck until I get back on Sunday evening. I have always hated LaserShip and don't understand why Nordstrom is using them. I didn't want to go off with the agent, it's not her fault, but I made it really clear how disappointed I am that they are using this junky delivery service. I've been a Nordy's cardholder for 30 years, and I just get more and more frustrated with ordering from them, especially when they use LaserShip.


This sounds like Ontrac when they first started using them.


----------



## sabrunka

I think Ive decided what my favorite sale items are.... The Nordstrom cashmere hoodie and skirt set. I finally got my correct sizes today and tried them on together, perfection! I got an XS hoodie and a S skirt.  

I forgot if I mentioned this before, but I spoke to another chat rep about the ivory skirt and if it was ever available since it just wouldnt pop back in stock (I talked to a different person who told me it did exist but it was sold out), and this new person told me there ISNT a skirt in the ivory colorway! Im so bummed, I was stalking the page constantly, why did the first person tell me it did exist, grr.  I know I'll like the fit and feel of the ivory hoodie but I wish I could get matching bottoms too.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> This sounds like Ontrac when they first started using them.



Yes and they are still awful. I had a similar situation with them this week regarding a sephora order. Said it was delivered and it clearly wasn't I complained and magicly it showed up the next day.  Like it was on the truck the entire time and the driver just decided not to deliver it. I don't think they have any quality control like UPS.


----------



## chloethelovely

Esquared72 said:


> I have to vent...LaserShip is killing me. My package has been at my local LS hub since early Tuesday morning. For the past two days they've updated the status to say out for delivery and then one minute later they say they couldn't complete delivery. Last update had been yesterday at 1:30pm...nothing this morning. So at noon today I reached out to Nordstrom (after opening a ticket with LaserShip which they've said it will take them over 3 days to even get back to me) - they said if it doesn't arrive by Saturday to call them. Well, I'm going out of town at noon tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday evening. Then...I get an email saying my package was delivered. No package outside, no package at the neighbor's or at the top of the street. Then I look closer at the tracking...they updated at 2:15pm today to say they delivered it YESTERDAY at 3:30pm. So I contact Nordstrom again. They said that they've been noticing carriers updating status to delivered a day in advance, so I should wait a day to see if it arrives. Ummm....why is it okay to say something has been delivered in advance?? And - I won't be home tomorrow at this time to tell you if it was delivered. They think it will show up before the end of the day today. Well, if it doesn't then I'm kind of stuck until I get back on Sunday evening. I have always hated LaserShip and don't understand why Nordstrom is using them. I didn't want to go off with the agent, it's not her fault, but I made it really clear how disappointed I am that they are using this junky delivery service. I've been a Nordy's cardholder for 30 years, and I just get more and more frustrated with ordering from them, especially when they use LaserShip.


Yeah, this is my experience with Lone Star Overnight, as well.  I had three packages this sale shipped via LSO. Each one had an LSO tracking number almost immediately, but LSO would say that they had not received the package from Nordstrom for 7+ days.  I have a habit of checking the tracking in my account each morning, and would notice that they had no tracking information for an extended period of time.  All three packages arrived on a day where there was no tracking information available around 8 am.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> Yes and they are still aweful. I had a similar situation with them this week regarding a sephora order. Said it was delivered and it clearly wasn't I complained and magicly it showed up the next day.  Like it was on the truck the entire time and the driver just decided not to deliver it. I don't think they have any quality control like UPS.


This was always my issue when I lived in Oakland Hills. I assume it was because it was a pain to get to. But after I’ve moved it over one county it definitely gets to me but it’s usually late at night.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> This was always my issue when I lived in Oakland Hills. I assume it was because it was a pain to get to. But after I’ve moved it over one county it definitely gets to me but it’s usually late at night.



This isn't an issue on my end. I live in Dogpatch...so in the city and easy to get to.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> This isn't an issue on my end. I live in Dogpatch...so in the city and easy to get to.


Right where I use to live it was a pain to get to and I am sure at the end of the day they were like "nope" I am going home.  It always came the first thing the next day.  Where I am now near Walnut Creek it is SUPER easy to get to but I just get it late in the evening.


----------



## sabrunka

nikki626 said:


> Yes and they are still awful. I had a similar situation with them this week regarding a sephora order. Said it was delivered and it clearly wasn't I complained and magicly it showed up the next day.  Like it was on the truck the entire time and the driver just decided not to deliver it. I don't think they have any quality control like UPS.


This happened to me with Sephora too!! And Sephora is very particular about missing orders/product, sometimes theyre helpful and other times they dont believe if somethings missing.

On another note... Rag & Bone has a good sale on their website right now.  Not gonna lie, I got my AllSaints balfern jacket today, and even though I love the leather and the color, the belt drives me kind of bonkers.  Also I thought that the color doesnt really match much of my wardrobe... Which brings me back to Rag & Bone. They have a black leather bomber style jacket which looks exactly how Id want a black leather jacket to look, so I bought that and I got a matching sweatshirt/sweatpants set to bring me to the threshold of getting 35% off.  The 35% off also stacked with the 15% new email subscription deal.  I paid $370 after tax for three items which were about $1300 full price.  Sadly its final sale but at the same time, I know they will fit and I'll like em.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

sabrunka said:


> On another note... Rag & Bone has a good sale on their website right now.  Not gonna lie, I got my AllSaints balfern jacket today, and even though I love the leather and the color, the belt drives me kind of bonkers.  Also I thought that the color doesnt really match much of my wardrobe... Which brings me back to Rag & Bone. They have a black leather bomber style jacket which looks exactly how Id want a black leather jacket to look, so I bought that and I got a matching sweatshirt/sweatpants set to bring me to the threshold of getting 35% off.  The 35% off also stacked with the 15% new email subscription deal.  I paid $370 after tax for three items which were about $1300 full price.  Sadly its final sale but at the same time, I know they will fit and I'll like em.


Wow you did good!  I just bought the Rag & Bone Mack leather jacket but from a different retailer.  I love it!  I was going to do AllSaints, but didn't really want a belt and I got bored waiting for my turn to shop the anni sale so I went with R&B, lol.


----------



## titania029

I picked up this Anniversary Sale Blanc Noir jacket today. There is a very similar one on regular sale right now, and a really good price with additional 25% off. I think I will keep the Anniversary Sale one though, as it has less decorative straps and is a better length for my 5’2 frame.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/camo-grenadier-jacket/6602564?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=427


----------



## PurpleLilac97

OnTrac used to be a nightmare. Then I realized when I registered my son for kindergarten, google maps puts my house on the other side of town. I spoke to CC (surprisingly very pleasant) and had them put very specific directions to my home on record. It’s so much better now. It’s only slow during the holidays. I do question when they send a package from the Nordstrom one city over, to Reno and back to my state for delivery. Not the most convenient route. 


lovemyrescues said:


> This sounds like Ontrac when they first started using them.


----------



## lovemyrescues

winnie_cooper said:


> OnTrac used to be a nightmare. Then I realized when I registered my son for kindergarten, google maps puts my house on the other side of town. I spoke to CC (surprisingly very pleasant) and had them put very specific directions to my home on record. It’s so much better now. It’s only slow during the holidays. I do question when they send a package from the Nordstrom one city over, to Reno and back to my state for delivery. Not the most convenient route.


Crazy


----------



## JoesGirl

Speaking of packages.  I received my Vince items today.  THIS is how
items should be delivered.  

Sturdy package that wasn’t beat up and wrapped in tissue as well as plastic to protect the clothes.  

I can tell these items came from the manufacturer and have never been worn.


----------



## buggiewomma

lysslest said:


> Some great finds I've found in kitchen that I just ordered! I haven't seen much conversation about kitchen goods so I thought I would share:
> 
> 1) Deny Designs Watercolor Check Round Wood Cutting Board - I have gotten really into cooking this past year, and I have found that it is especially fun to cook whenever I have cute supplies. I've been looking for a really cute cutting board for a good price, so I'm stoked about this find! Why are cutting boards so expensive in the first place?
> 
> 2) Nordstrom Spiced Chai Mix Gift Pack - I picked up two sets of these. One for me, because I'm a spiced chai addict, and another as a backup "I got invited to a birthday party last minute" gift.
> 
> 3) Great Jones 4-Quart Rectangular Baking Dish - I love the art on this! Super cute! Really excited to have an "adult" baking dish.
> 
> 4) Self Watering Indoor Garden - I've been SUPER curious about these. I usually grow herbs in our backyard, but I've been interested in getting into indoor LED gardening so I'm looking forward to finally taking the plunge!


Took the plunge into the self-watering garden?!


----------



## LavenderIce

Another non-clothing NAS review here. I was looking to replace my Delsy carry on and as luck would have it Beis had their carry on roller which I ordered in the sakura pink and I decided to get the coordinating backpack. I ordered on July 8th well after midnight EST and received the backpack via fedex on July 12th and the roller via fedex from the manufacturer on July 14th.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/beis-the-carry-on-roller-suitcase/5534776
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/beis-the-backpack/6921739
		


The color is 10/10!   The quality is . The backpack had a loose thread which I cut only when I was certain it would not ruin the integrity and the roller had a zipper pull in the inside lining without a pull. Since it was inside and not any compartment I would use or on the outside that would affect it being closed or opened, I decided to keep. I figure for the quality and price, I have to keep my expectations low.


----------



## titania029

LavenderIce said:


> Another non-clothing NAS review here. I was looking to replace my Delsy carry on and as luck would have it Beis had their carry on roller which I ordered in the sakura pink and I decided to get the coordinating backpack. I ordered on July 8th well after midnight EST and received the backpack via fedex on July 12th and the roller via fedex from the manufacturer on July 14th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/beis-the-carry-on-roller-suitcase/5534776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/beis-the-backpack/6921739
> 
> 
> 
> The color is 10/10!   The quality is . The backpack had a loose thread which I cut only when I was certain it would not ruin the integrity and the roller had a zipper pull in the inside lining without a pull. Since it was inside and not any compartment I would use or on the outside that would affect it being closed or opened, I decided to keep. I figure for the quality and price, I have to keep my expectations low.


Wow, super cute set! I wish I had seen them sooner. Wait no, I need to stop shopping.


----------



## titania029

The Beis post reminded me that I did not review my non-clothing purchase. This duvet cover is amazing, so soft, even my 10-year old son noticed the softness. Downside is that it's not a set, so you have to buy the pillow cases separately. I'm debating whether I need the matching sheets too.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sijo-eucalyptus-tencel-lyocell-duvet-cover/6500393?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=022


----------



## Gennas

JoesGirl said:


> Speaking of packages.  I received my Vince items today.  THIS is how
> items should be delivered.
> 
> Sturdy package that wasn’t beat up and wrapped in tissue as well as plastic to protect the clothes.
> 
> I can tell these items came from the manufacturer and have never been worn.
> 
> View attachment 5572780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572781


That's how it's packed when it comes directly from the manufacturer. I love to get my high end clothes directly from the manufacturer. When it comes directly from Nordstroms it's never packaged nicely!!!


----------



## mgrant

sabrunka said:


> This happened to me with Sephora too!! And Sephora is very particular about missing orders/product, sometimes theyre helpful and other times they dont believe if somethings missing.
> 
> On another note... Rag & Bone has a good sale on their website right now.  Not gonna lie, I got my AllSaints balfern jacket today, and even though I love the leather and the color, the belt drives me kind of bonkers.  Also I thought that the color doesnt really match much of my wardrobe... Which brings me back to Rag & Bone. They have a black leather bomber style jacket which looks exactly how Id want a black leather jacket to look, so I bought that and I got a matching sweatshirt/sweatpants set to bring me to the threshold of getting 35% off.  The 35% off also stacked with the 15% new email subscription deal.  I paid $370 after tax for three items which were about $1300 full price.  Sadly its final sale but at the same time, I know they will fit and I'll like em.


Thanks for mentioning the Rag & Bone sale! I was able to stack codes and stock up on my favorite tees at a nice discount


----------



## tearex

JoesGirl said:


> Speaking of packages.  I received my Vince items today.  THIS is how
> items should be delivered.
> 
> Sturdy package that wasn’t beat up and wrapped in tissue as well as plastic to protect the clothes.
> 
> I can tell these items came from the manufacturer and have never been worn.
> 
> View attachment 5572780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572781


For real! My Vince silk blouse even came with tissue paper wrapped plastic clips tied together to hold up the collar and prevent drooping/creasing in transit.


----------



## purly

tearex said:


> For real! My Vince silk blouse even came with tissue paper wrapped plastic clips tied together to hold up the collar and prevent drooping/creasing in transit.



I also ordered a silk Vince blouse from the sale and it came in a nice plastic sheath on a hanger, so I could just stick it straight in the closet without worry.


----------



## tearex

Time for some more try on pics. I didn't think any jeans would top the AG Prima I grabbed at the beginning of NAS, but then a pair of VBs arrived today...

AllSaints Anna Tee - TTS, 6 US. I originally ordered this in black and liked the fit so much I went back for the white and blue one too. I got the pink as well but it I didn't love it on my coloring.

VB Ryleigh Jeans - TTS, 28. They're high-waisted enough with a bit of stetch to hold in my pudge without being uncomfortable. I didn't think much of them in the model pics but the web reviews convinced me to give them a shot. These work very well if you have hips to fill the piece out.





I managed to also snag the Z&V star sweater in a small. It's a nicely made cotton sweatshirt. I was initially concerned since a sz. 6 is a medium per the size chart, but this is still very relaxed and I wouldn't want to size up.


----------



## Laurenleigh

sabrunka said:


> I think Ive decided what my favorite sale items are.... The Nordstrom cashmere hoodie and skirt set. I finally got my correct sizes today and tried them on together, perfection! I got an XS hoodie and a S skirt.
> 
> I forgot if I mentioned this before, but I spoke to another chat rep about the ivory skirt and if it was ever available since it just wouldnt pop back in stock (I talked to a different person who told me it did exist but it was sold out), and this new person told me there ISNT a skirt in the ivory colorway! Im so bummed, I was stalking the page constantly, why did the first person tell me it did exist, grr.  I know I'll like the fit and feel of the ivory hoodie but I wish I could get matching bottoms too.





sabrunka said:


> I think Ive decided what my favorite sale items are.... The Nordstrom cashmere hoodie and skirt set. I finally got my correct sizes today and tried them on together, perfection! I got an XS hoodie and a S skirt.
> 
> I forgot if I mentioned this before, but I spoke to another chat rep about the ivory skirt and if it was ever available since it just wouldnt pop back in stock (I talked to a different person who told me it did exist but it was sold out), and this new person told me there ISNT a skirt in the ivory colorway! Im so bummed, I was stalking the page constantly, why did the first person tell me it did exist, grr.  I know I'll like the fit and feel of the ivory hoodie but I wish I could get matching bottoms too.



Not sure about Ivory, but they had an oatmeal colored set at one point last year (not sure if it was in last year’s sale). I bought the hoodie on clearance last winter and wore it constantly. Saw the matching skirt in clearance in limited sizes right before this year’s sale started so I snagged it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I also got the olive set this year and love them both. They’re so cozy!!!


----------



## tearex

Now, what some are curious about... AllSaints Caden vs Reiss Grays (with some AllSaints Balfern too)

To rehash, I'm 5'3" and ~150 lbs and have been buying most things in size 6 US during NAS. 34G/4D US (34F UK) bust.

Fit: The fit of the AS Caden 6 US is right in between the Reiss Grays 6 US and 8 US. The Reiss 6 is a little more snug overall,  but still ok to me considering the leather should stretch with wear. I can zip up all 3 jackets, though both 6s like to bunch up a little around my hips. I don't mind since I don't plan up zipping up my jacket often but want the option just in case. When fully zipped up, the Reiss is noticeably more snug in the chest area than the Caden.

I do think the Reiss in size 8 is too roomy and loose on me, particularly in the shoulders. I did not try on the Caden sz. 8 for comparison before the one I had started it's journey to @buggiewomma . If you happened to try on the AS Balfern, I did have a 8 in the black color before returning it and thought it fit like the Caden 6.

In summary, I find the Reiss Grays and AS Caden TTS for a snug fit, but consider going up a size for either if you want to wear a thicker layer underneath and zip up. Both aren't like the AS Balfern where it seems necessary to size up in most cases. I can put the NS Signature cashmere hoodie underneath the Caden with no issues, but I didn't try zipping up at the time.

Some further observations:
- Both the Reiss and the AS Caden have small flourishes that soften the edgeiness of a biker jacket. The Caden uses quilted shoulders, less hardware, and smaller zippers. The Reiss is more subtle in it's approach even though it has larger zippers like the Balfern, instead using less hardware, single vs double row exposed stitches at the seams, and paneling that follows the body's lines on the back of the jacket.

- The Reiss' sleeves are subtly flared and have a piece of leather stitched to both sides of the zipper to protect clothing underneath if you open up the sleeve zipper. Neither the AS Caden or Balfern have this, so it's easier to snag something on their zippers.

- Caden uses a double front zipper that can be finicky at the wrong angle, Reiss uses a single zipper. The Reiss pocket zippers can be finicky to fully close at the very top, messing with a clean look.

- The Reiss has a sharper smell to it, not sure if it's a dye smell or from some part of their tanning process. Requires some airing out. I've hung the sz. 6 for about 24 hrs now and smell has dissapated some but is still present. The AD Caden and Balfern just smelled like a leather jacket. Both the Reiss and Caden are made in India.

Both are well made jackets and I have a hard time deciding which to keep as there are elements in each I'd wish the other had. I like the quilted shoulders of the Caden and the side buckles of the Reiss. I know what the SO likes, but what do you all think?

Previous Caden try-on pics: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/nordstrom-anniversary-sale-2022.1052529/page-128#post-35242151

Additional Caden pics:




Reiss pics (mix of both 6 and 8, I left the tissue paper covering the hardware on the 8):


----------



## DreamingBeauty

palmbeachpink said:


> watched a kinda long YT NAS video from a former employee, he said said one can get Michele watches at a place called watch station in outlets around the US for around 50% off
> 
> don't own Michele nor have ever been to a watch station so can't verify and vid just popped up in feed
> 
> here's video, he talks about watches at 18:00 min mark
> 
> 
> xx



I bought my Michele watch face at Watch Station but it was over 10 years ago.  They are affiliated with the Fossil outlet and also had Michael Kors watches and some other brands.  I have the Diamond Jetway stainless steel, a larger round style, diamonds are set in kind of a square pattern going around the dial, they said it was a trunk show model. I paid about $300 for just the face, then had to buy the metal bracelet full price around $300.  I have worn it everyday since buying it, so it was a good buy!


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> Time for some more try on pics. I didn't think any jeans would top the AG Prima I grabbed at the beginning of NAS, but then a pair of VBs arrived today...
> 
> AllSaints Anna Tee - TTS, 6 US. I originally ordered this in black and liked the fit so much I went back for the white and blue one too. I got the pink as well but it I didn't love it on my coloring.
> 
> VB Ryleigh Jeans - TTS, 28. They're high-waisted enough with a bit of stetch to hold in my pudge without being uncomfortable. I didn't think much of them in the model pics but the web reviews convinced me to give them a shot. These work very well if you have hips to fill the piece out.
> 
> View attachment 5573011
> View attachment 5573012
> 
> 
> I managed to also snag the Z&V star sweater in a small. It's a nicely made cotton sweatshirt. I was initially concerned since a sz. 6 is a medium per the size chart, but this is still very relaxed and I wouldn't want to size up.
> 
> View attachment 5573013
> View attachment 5573014


I still love that star sweatshirt! So glad you got one! 
I’m still stalking daily


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> Now, what some are curious about... AllSaints Caden vs Reiss Grays (with some AllSaints Balfern too)
> 
> To rehash, I'm 5'3" and ~150 lbs and have been buying most things in size 6 US during NAS. 34G/4D US (34F UK) bust.
> 
> Fit: The fit of the AS Caden 6 US is right in between the Reiss Grays 6 US and 8 US. The Reiss 6 is a little more snug overall,  but still ok to me considering the leather should stretch with wear. I can zip up all 3 jackets, though both 6s like to bunch up a little around my hips. I don't mind since I don't plan up zipping up my jacket often but want the option just in case. When fully zipped up, the Reiss is noticeably more snug in the chest area than the Caden.
> 
> I do think the Reiss in size 8 is too roomy and loose on me, particularly in the shoulders. I did not try on the Caden sz. 8 for comparison before the one I had started it's journey to @buggiewomma . If you happened to try on the AS Balfern, I did have a 8 in the black color before returning it and thought it fit like the Caden 6.
> 
> In summary, I find the Reiss Grays and AS Caden TTS for a snug fit, but consider going up a size for either if you want to wear a thicker layer underneath and zip up. Both aren't like the AS Balfern where it seems necessary to size up in most cases. I can put the NS Signature cashmere hoodie underneath the Caden with no issues, but I didn't try zipping up at the time.
> 
> Some further observations:
> - Both the Reiss and the AS Caden have small flourishes that soften the edgeiness of a biker jacket. The Caden uses quilted shoulders, less hardware, and smaller zippers. The Reiss is more subtle in it's approach even though it has larger zippers like the Balfern, instead using less hardware, single vs double row exposed stitches at the seams, and paneling that follows the body's lines on the back of the jacket.
> 
> - The Reiss' sleeves are subtly flared and have a piece of leather stitched to both sides of the zipper to protect clothing underneath if you open up the sleeve zipper. Neither the AS Caden or Balfern have this, so it's easier to snag something on their zippers.
> 
> - Caden uses a double front zipper that can be finicky at the wrong angle, Reiss uses a single zipper. The Reiss pocket zippers can be finicky to fully close at the very top, messing with a clean look.
> 
> - The Reiss has a sharper smell to it, not sure if it's a dye smell or from some part of their tanning process. Requires some airing out. I've hung the sz. 6 for about 24 hrs now and smell has dissapated some but is still present. The AD Caden and Balfern just smelled like a leather jacket. Both the Reiss and Caden are made in India.
> 
> Both are well made jackets and I have a hard time deciding which to keep as there are elements in each I'd wish the other had. I like the quilted shoulders of the Caden and the side buckles of the Reiss. I know what the SO likes, but what do you all think?
> 
> Previous Caden try-on pics: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/nordstrom-anniversary-sale-2022.1052529/page-128#post-35242151
> 
> Additional Caden pics:
> View attachment 5573077
> View attachment 5573079
> 
> 
> Reiss pics (mix of both 6 and 8, I left the tissue paper covering the hardware on the 8):
> 
> View attachment 5573080
> View attachment 5573083
> 
> View attachment 5573096
> View attachment 5573087


Thank you for all these details! So helpful!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hobie said:


> Not related to NAS, but Nordstrom returns: wasn’t there some talk at some point about Nordstrom selling previously worn clothing as some other retailers are doing? For example - Eileen Fisher, MM LaFleur, Anthropologie… If I am buying something new, I expect it to be unworn. But I love buying secondhand, thrifting, and shopping consignment stores so I would love to see Nordstrom facilitate this.


Nordstrom had a resale program called "see you tomorrow"- it closed during Covid.  I don't think it was intending to be temporary, maybe it will come back.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/about/new-york/see-you-tomorrow


----------



## mgrant

tearex said:


> Now, what some are curious about... AllSaints Caden vs Reiss Grays (with some AllSaints Balfern too)
> 
> To rehash, I'm 5'3" and ~150 lbs and have been buying most things in size 6 US during NAS. 34G/4D US (34F UK) bust.
> 
> Fit: The fit of the AS Caden 6 US is right in between the Reiss Grays 6 US and 8 US. The Reiss 6 is a little more snug overall,  but still ok to me considering the leather should stretch with wear. I can zip up all 3 jackets, though both 6s like to bunch up a little around my hips. I don't mind since I don't plan up zipping up my jacket often but want the option just in case. When fully zipped up, the Reiss is noticeably more snug in the chest area than the Caden.
> 
> I do think the Reiss in size 8 is too roomy and loose on me, particularly in the shoulders. I did not try on the Caden sz. 8 for comparison before the one I had started it's journey to @buggiewomma . If you happened to try on the AS Balfern, I did have a 8 in the black color before returning it and thought it fit like the Caden 6.
> 
> In summary, I find the Reiss Grays and AS Caden TTS for a snug fit, but consider going up a size for either if you want to wear a thicker layer underneath and zip up. Both aren't like the AS Balfern where it seems necessary to size up in most cases. I can put the NS Signature cashmere hoodie underneath the Caden with no issues, but I didn't try zipping up at the time.
> 
> Some further observations:
> - Both the Reiss and the AS Caden have small flourishes that soften the edgeiness of a biker jacket. The Caden uses quilted shoulders, less hardware, and smaller zippers. The Reiss is more subtle in it's approach even though it has larger zippers like the Balfern, instead using less hardware, single vs double row exposed stitches at the seams, and paneling that follows the body's lines on the back of the jacket.
> 
> - The Reiss' sleeves are subtly flared and have a piece of leather stitched to both sides of the zipper to protect clothing underneath if you open up the sleeve zipper. Neither the AS Caden or Balfern have this, so it's easier to snag something on their zippers.
> 
> - Caden uses a double front zipper that can be finicky at the wrong angle, Reiss uses a single zipper. The Reiss pocket zippers can be finicky to fully close at the very top, messing with a clean look.
> 
> - The Reiss has a sharper smell to it, not sure if it's a dye smell or from some part of their tanning process. Requires some airing out. I've hung the sz. 6 for about 24 hrs now and smell has dissapated some but is still present. The AD Caden and Balfern just smelled like a leather jacket. Both the Reiss and Caden are made in India.
> 
> Both are well made jackets and I have a hard time deciding which to keep as there are elements in each I'd wish the other had. I like the quilted shoulders of the Caden and the side buckles of the Reiss. I know what the SO likes, but what do you all think?
> 
> Previous Caden try-on pics: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/nordstrom-anniversary-sale-2022.1052529/page-128#post-35242151
> 
> Additional Caden pics:
> View attachment 5573077
> View attachment 5573079
> 
> 
> Reiss pics (mix of both 6 and 8, I left the tissue paper covering the hardware on the 8):
> 
> View attachment 5573080
> View attachment 5573083
> 
> View attachment 5573096
> View attachment 5573087


I vote the Reiss size 6. looks like it fits you perfectly, based on the pictures!


----------



## sabrunka

Laurenleigh said:


> Not sure about Ivory, but they had an oatmeal colored set at one point last year (not sure if it was in last year’s sale). I bought the hoodie on clearance last winter and wore it constantly. Saw the matching skirt in clearance in limited sizes right before this year’s sale started so I snagged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the olive set this year and love them both. They’re so cozy!!!



Oh believe me, I have been stalking this on the site lol! I saw the skirt pop up yesterday in several sizes, none of which were mine, I almost bought the XS even though I know its too tight.  I think the ivory hoodie from this years NAS would go well with the oatmeal skirt, so I'm just hoping it pops up in a small or even in a medium!

I think my favorite thing about the skirts is that they can be dressed up or down. I can make them work with a tucked in dressier top for work, or just throw a hoodie and/or leather jacket on top for casual.  Also, the slit doesn't go too high up which as of late has been a huge problem for me.  A skirt will be a good length, but the slit will go so high up that it becomes inappropriate for me to wear anywhere except to a bar lol.


----------



## tearex

VSOP said:


> I gotta stop shopping!
> 
> Lol



The extra 25% off clearance/additional markdowns and private designer sale have been a double whammy this week.


----------



## carolswin

I haven't returned anything since November so you all may know this already. I'm really impressed with the updates to the system regarding tracking returns. It's updating in my orders the day I drop it off at the post office.So much better than it used to be. Not quicker, just more information!


----------



## VSOP

tearex said:


> The extra 25% off clearance/additional markdowns and private designer sale have been a double whammy this week.



I didn’t even look!


----------



## VSOP

VSOP said:


> I didn’t even look!



I went and looked and purchased two pairs of jeans. Lol


----------



## sabrunka

VSOP said:


> I went and looked and purchased two pairs of jeans. Lol


See, this is why I both love and hate June/July, the best deals of the year are during these two months and its so hard to say no when you see fabulous deals.  I recently have been doing a closet overhaul since none of my pants or skirts fit me anymore, so it worked out well for me, but now I keep wanting to buy.  I'm done now though, I'm waiting for my final NAS items to arrive today and I will take fit photos of everything Ive decided to keep


----------



## tearex

I apologize in advance for any wallet damage.

Private Designer Sale link: https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/designer-private-sale/

The items listed here can't be searched IIRC. They can be styleboarded, but has to be done a different way. My SA has to send me the product individually.


----------



## rutabaga

I vowed not to add anymore synthetic fabrics to my closet but I’m tempted by this Ted Baker faux leather skirt:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6479273


----------



## rutabaga

tearex said:


> I apologize in advance for any wallet damage.
> 
> Private Designer Sale link: https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/designer-private-sale/
> 
> The items listed here can't be searched IIRC. They can be styleboarded, but has to be done a different way. My SA has to send me the product individually.


Thanks for enabling! Off to look now


----------



## SoCalGal2016

tearex said:


> Now, what some are curious about... AllSaints Caden vs Reiss Grays (with some AllSaints Balfern too)
> 
> To rehash, I'm 5'3" and ~150 lbs and have been buying most things in size 6 US during NAS. 34G/4D US (34F UK) bust.
> 
> Fit: The fit of the AS Caden 6 US is right in between the Reiss Grays 6 US and 8 US. The Reiss 6 is a little more snug overall,  but still ok to me considering the leather should stretch with wear. I can zip up all 3 jackets, though both 6s like to bunch up a little around my hips. I don't mind since I don't plan up zipping up my jacket often but want the option just in case. When fully zipped up, the Reiss is noticeably more snug in the chest area than the Caden.
> 
> I do think the Reiss in size 8 is too roomy and loose on me, particularly in the shoulders. I did not try on the Caden sz. 8 for comparison before the one I had started it's journey to @buggiewomma . If you happened to try on the AS Balfern, I did have a 8 in the black color before returning it and thought it fit like the Caden 6.
> 
> In summary, I find the Reiss Grays and AS Caden TTS for a snug fit, but consider going up a size for either if you want to wear a thicker layer underneath and zip up. Both aren't like the AS Balfern where it seems necessary to size up in most cases. I can put the NS Signature cashmere hoodie underneath the Caden with no issues, but I didn't try zipping up at the time.
> 
> Some further observations:
> - Both the Reiss and the AS Caden have small flourishes that soften the edgeiness of a biker jacket. The Caden uses quilted shoulders, less hardware, and smaller zippers. The Reiss is more subtle in it's approach even though it has larger zippers like the Balfern, instead using less hardware, single vs double row exposed stitches at the seams, and paneling that follows the body's lines on the back of the jacket.
> 
> - The Reiss' sleeves are subtly flared and have a piece of leather stitched to both sides of the zipper to protect clothing underneath if you open up the sleeve zipper. Neither the AS Caden or Balfern have this, so it's easier to snag something on their zippers.
> 
> - Caden uses a double front zipper that can be finicky at the wrong angle, Reiss uses a single zipper. The Reiss pocket zippers can be finicky to fully close at the very top, messing with a clean look.
> 
> - The Reiss has a sharper smell to it, not sure if it's a dye smell or from some part of their tanning process. Requires some airing out. I've hung the sz. 6 for about 24 hrs now and smell has dissapated some but is still present. The AD Caden and Balfern just smelled like a leather jacket. Both the Reiss and Caden are made in India.
> 
> Both are well made jackets and I have a hard time deciding which to keep as there are elements in each I'd wish the other had. I like the quilted shoulders of the Caden and the side buckles of the Reiss. I know what the SO likes, but what do you all think?
> 
> Previous Caden try-on pics: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/nordstrom-anniversary-sale-2022.1052529/page-128#post-35242151
> 
> Additional Caden pics:
> View attachment 5573077
> View attachment 5573079
> 
> 
> Reiss pics (mix of both 6 and 8, I left the tissue paper covering the hardware on the 8):
> 
> View attachment 5573080
> View attachment 5573083
> 
> View attachment 5573096
> View attachment 5573087


Thank you for your comparison and great pictures! I like the quilting of the shoulder better on the AS Caden but I like the fit of the Reiss in the back size 6. The size 8 looks too big on you. Do you have a front picture of the Reiss in Size 6? My AS Dalby jacket from last year's sale fit tight when I bought it but has stretched out and now fits so keep that in mind if you decide to go with the bigger size.


----------



## tearex

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Thank you for your comparison and great pictures! I like the quilting of the shoulder better on the AS Caden but I like the fit of the Reiss in the back size 6. The size 8 looks too big on you. Do you have a front picture of the Reiss in Size 6? My AS Dalby jacket from last year's sale fit tight when I bought it but has stretched out and now fits so keep that in mind if you decide to go with the bigger size.


I do, but the angle of them didn't show case the jacket well. Arguably the same could be said for the rear pic of the Caden. Will try and get some better pics myself today instead of using the SO. 

I do agree the Reiss size 8 is too big. It will be going back.


----------



## buggiewomma

Perusing the designer sale!
Everytime I see Alaia I think of Cher in Clueless having to lay on the ground in her Alaia dress when she is robbed and being more upset about the dress than the assault.

Also… I’m considering this:


I better hurry as there are only 2 left. It will look FAB on my 40+ midsection and be perfect for no season.


----------



## sabrunka

buggiewomma said:


> Perusing the designer sale!
> Everytime I see Alaia I think of Cher in Clueless having to lay on the ground in her Alaia dress when she is robbed and being more upset about the dress than the assault.
> 
> Also… I’m considering this:
> View attachment 5573401
> 
> I better hurry as there are only 2 left. It will look FAB on my 40+ midsection and be perfect for no season.


Omg this photo makes the arms look so LONG!!! Haha


----------



## buggiewomma

sabrunka said:


> Omg this photo makes the arms look so LONG!!! Haha


My particular breasts are also not on my collarbone. They would hang in a very sexy way just below the top of the sweater.


----------



## HeatherGrace

Can we just take a moment to appreciate the design and craftsmanship of some of these Alaïa pieces? Sigh… 



tearex said:


> I apologize in advance for any wallet damage.
> 
> Private Designer Sale link: https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/designer-private-sale/
> 
> The items listed here can't be searched IIRC. They can be styleboarded, but has to be done a different way. My SA has to send me the product individually.


----------



## tearex

HeatherGrace said:


> Can we just take a moment to appreciate the design and craftsmanship of some of these Alaïa pieces? Sigh…
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573419


Agree. 

...I may have bit on a pair of the boots the other day.


----------



## piosavsfan

I got an email from Nordstrom about setting up an appointment with a stylist and getting $50 towards a purchase. Is this something other people have done?


----------



## JoesGirl

piosavsfan said:


> I got an email from Nordstrom about setting up an appointment with a stylist and getting $50 towards a purchase. Is this something other people have done?


I did.  But I told them I was wanting to use the credit in Housewares.   Which I was able to do.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

tearex said:


> I do, but the angle of them didn't show case the jacket well. Arguably the same could be said for the rear pic of the Caden. Will try and get some better pics myself today instead of using the SO.
> 
> I do agree the Reiss size 8 is too big. It will be going back.


Its interesting that the Reiss has a sharp smell to it (from the dye or tanning process).  I have the Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and the Sam Edelman piped leather moto jacket, both are under $250, with no smell. I wouldn't be happy at the Reiss' price point ($450) that there would be a smell to the jacket. Not a fan of trying to get a smell out...it usually does not completely go away in my experience.


----------



## lovemyrescues

piosavsfan said:


> I got an email from Nordstrom about setting up an appointment with a stylist and getting $50 towards a purchase. Is this something other people have done?


Yep I enjoyed it. I gave them a budget and told him exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## rutabaga

This LP skirt is so dreamy…


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6815539
		


Also, there’s a new grey MM coat in Nsale:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6910704


----------



## gillysirl

The Bernardo Selma loafers arrived today. They looked adorable in an earlier post. Way too narrow for me. Might try and size up, not sure if that will work.


----------



## titania029

piosavsfan said:


> I got an email from Nordstrom about setting up an appointment with a stylist and getting $50 towards a purchase. Is this something other people have done?


I have done it. First time was great, I still have a couple of the pieces the stylist picked out while I was seven months pregnant (the kid is 10 now). The second time I had some miscommunication with the manager at that particular location, and I wasn't able to get an appointment. But she told me the offer doesn't expire, and I can set up an appointment at a later date. So I might do it when this heat wave passes.


----------



## titania029

gillysirl said:


> The Bernardo Selma loafers arrived today. They looked adorable in an earlier post. Way too narrow for me. Might try and size up, not sure if that will work.


Is that from my post? Yes, it is narrow, and it's narrow at the mid part of the foot, where the band goes across the top. That's a new one for me. I have a wide right foot, and shoes are usually narrow at the toe box.

I debated about sizing up, but my heels are already coming up with my regular size. I have been stretching them by wearing the shoes with thick socks around the house. Got that a suggestion from a Ferragamo associate while I was there last week. The shoes have loosened up some.


----------



## tearex

piosavsfan said:


> I got an email from Nordstrom about setting up an appointment with a stylist and getting $50 towards a purchase. Is this something other people have done?


I've gotten the email before, but it admittedly slipped my mind since I got the email while away for the better part of a month. I should follow up on that...


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> Now, what some are curious about... AllSaints Caden vs Reiss Grays (with some AllSaints Balfern too)
> 
> To rehash, I'm 5'3" and ~150 lbs and have been buying most things in size 6 US during NAS. 34G/4D US (34F UK) bust.
> 
> Fit: The fit of the AS Caden 6 US is right in between the Reiss Grays 6 US and 8 US. The Reiss 6 is a little more snug overall,  but still ok to me considering the leather should stretch with wear. I can zip up all 3 jackets, though both 6s like to bunch up a little around my hips. I don't mind since I don't plan up zipping up my jacket often but want the option just in case. When fully zipped up, the Reiss is noticeably more snug in the chest area than the Caden.
> 
> I do think the Reiss in size 8 is too roomy and loose on me, particularly in the shoulders. I did not try on the Caden sz. 8 for comparison before the one I had started it's journey to @buggiewomma . If you happened to try on the AS Balfern, I did have a 8 in the black color before returning it and thought it fit like the Caden 6.
> 
> In summary, I find the Reiss Grays and AS Caden TTS for a snug fit, but consider going up a size for either if you want to wear a thicker layer underneath and zip up. Both aren't like the AS Balfern where it seems necessary to size up in most cases. I can put the NS Signature cashmere hoodie underneath the Caden with no issues, but I didn't try zipping up at the time.
> 
> Some further observations:
> - Both the Reiss and the AS Caden have small flourishes that soften the edgeiness of a biker jacket. The Caden uses quilted shoulders, less hardware, and smaller zippers. The Reiss is more subtle in it's approach even though it has larger zippers like the Balfern, instead using less hardware, single vs double row exposed stitches at the seams, and paneling that follows the body's lines on the back of the jacket.
> 
> - The Reiss' sleeves are subtly flared and have a piece of leather stitched to both sides of the zipper to protect clothing underneath if you open up the sleeve zipper. Neither the AS Caden or Balfern have this, so it's easier to snag something on their zippers.
> 
> - Caden uses a double front zipper that can be finicky at the wrong angle, Reiss uses a single zipper. The Reiss pocket zippers can be finicky to fully close at the very top, messing with a clean look.
> 
> - The Reiss has a sharper smell to it, not sure if it's a dye smell or from some part of their tanning process. Requires some airing out. I've hung the sz. 6 for about 24 hrs now and smell has dissapated some but is still present. The AD Caden and Balfern just smelled like a leather jacket. Both the Reiss and Caden are made in India.
> 
> Both are well made jackets and I have a hard time deciding which to keep as there are elements in each I'd wish the other had. I like the quilted shoulders of the Caden and the side buckles of the Reiss. I know what the SO likes, but what do you all think?
> 
> Previous Caden try-on pics: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/nordstrom-anniversary-sale-2022.1052529/page-128#post-35242151
> 
> Additional Caden pics:
> View attachment 5573077
> View attachment 5573079
> 
> 
> Reiss pics (mix of both 6 and 8, I left the tissue paper covering the hardware on the 8):
> 
> View attachment 5573080
> View attachment 5573083
> 
> View attachment 5573096
> View attachment 5573087


The Caden 8 has completed its trip from Nordstrom to tearex back to Nordstrom to me!!! And I love it!! THANKS TEAREX!!


----------



## KathrynS

piosavsfan said:


> I got an email from Nordstrom about setting up an appointment with a stylist and getting $50 towards a purchase. Is this something other people have done?


Wow they only offered me $25! I didn’t do it.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

piosavsfan said:


> I got an email from Nordstrom about setting up an appointment with a stylist and getting $50 towards a purchase. Is this something other people have done?


I did it during the beginning of Covid so I didn’t actually go into the store but instead purchased via style boards.  I would love to do it again in person, and develop a relationship with an SA.


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> Agree.
> 
> ...I may have bit on a pair of the boots the other day.


Okay I just understood now that you probably mean you bought the boots. I was picturing you stroking them and smelling them with pleasure eye rolls at the store and then surreptitiously biting them when no one was looking.


----------



## piosavsfan

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I did it during the beginning of Covid so I didn’t actually go into the store but instead purchased via style boards.  I would love to do it again in person, and develop a relationship with an SA.


I don't have an SA so I thought it might be a good idea but I'm so busy I don't know when I will find time to do it. I tend to shop more on a whim when I can fit it in.


----------



## buggiewomma

I received the zadig and Voltaire AC/DC “rock” denim jacket today and it is ahhhhhhmaaaazing. So cute. At our wedding, my husband walked (strode?) done the aisle high-fiving all the guests on the way with “for those about to rock” playing so I feel personal attachment to this jacket. $300 but gosh I love it.

My z&v cashmere Star sweater from their summer 50% off sale arrived today too and it is also spectacular. 

I love this beautiful spectacular edgy expensive AF brand!


----------



## organizeitall

Michelle1x said:


> Nordstrom had a resale program called "see you tomorrow"- it closed during Covid.  I don't think it was intending to be temporary, maybe it will come back.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/about/new-york/see-you-tomorrow


The irony that “see you tomorrow “ went away and we don't know if it’s coming back


----------



## Fashion is Art

rutabaga said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on the Ilse Jacobsen tulip sneaker? From the reviews it seems like they’re running small and narrow this year. I have the navy and orange in my cart, thought they might be cute for exploring Europe this fall, but am concerned about durability:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5906184


Hi

I don’t know anything about these shoes but think it would depend on where you are planning on visiting and when. For most places in Europe in the Autumn (Fall) you would need a shoe suitable for a little rain.  You will need a shoe where you can walk a lot and often on uneven paths and surfaces.


----------



## Fashion is Art

*Nikara said:


> Hmmm I am not sure about this... I ordered a sweater that's on sale which I believe was from last year anniversary sale, there were plenty of other sizes when I ordered, which made me think maybe somehow they got some additional stock in (https://www.nordstrom.com/s/paige-raundi-cutout-shoulder-sweater/6674164).  When it arrived, the sweater has a overwhelming smell of laundry detergent, and the size seems to have shrunk a little (I have the x-small in another color and I ordered the small as I wanted it to be a little oversized and the sizes between the two is pretty much the same).  The "tag" is there but it's also those tag that is attached by a safety pin, where one could probably removed, worn it, then re-attached the tag and return to Nordstrom as if it was never used.  Despite in the past I had similar experiences, but I always thought it's a one off situation where Nordstrom made an honest mistake, or I guess my naive self didn't think people would return worn and washed items, and also Nordstrom wouldn't sell them off again.
> 
> I want to ask: Am I being overly picky to expect items I ordered from Nordstrom (even Nordstrom Rack) are "New"?  I understand people would try things on, either it doesn't fit or that they don't like it and return the items, which I think that's totally ok and expected... but should I dial down my expectations and accept sale items could potentially be used items?


You should not be sold an item as new that’s clearly not new.  I don’t care that it is discounted.  You did not buy from a second hand site.  I Would try to return in person so you can explain the condition of the item when you received it.  Unless people complain this will continue to happen.  That return from the previous customer should not have been accepted. I believe there should be a time limit on returns to prevent this type of thing from happening.  Absolutely make a fuss.


----------



## tearex

buggiewomma said:


> I received the zadig and Voltaire AC/DC “rock” denim jacket today and it is ahhhhhhmaaaazing. So cute. At our wedding, my husband walked (strode?) done the aisle high-fiving all the guests on the way with “for those about to rock” playing so I feel personal attachment to this jacket. $300 but gosh I love it.
> 
> My z&v cashmere Star sweater from their summer 50% off sale arrived today too and it is also spectacular.
> 
> I love this beautiful spectacular edgy expensive AF brand!


Pics please!!! 

Also it looks like NS just updated their Z&V inventory including a bunch of popbacks (?).


----------



## VSOP

I bought a pair of Stella McCartney boots. I have a weakness for gum soles.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Fragrance deals today and this JoMalone hand and body wash is $42 today! https://www.nordstrom.com/s/jumbo-e...y-hand-wash-usd-72-value-cad-93-value/6857605


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> Pics please!!!
> 
> Also it looks like NS just updated their Z&V inventory including a bunch of popbacks (?).


Yes!! Now that it’s finally the weekend I will take pics of both of these and Caden. I also really like the allsaints denim balfern and will take photos of that. I’m not 100% sure on that one but I really like it. ….but, ya know, 3 jackets…. So y’all can help me.

And thank you for the heads up! Stalking now.


----------



## buggiewomma

Also… in perusing the beauty fragrance deals I came across the full sized Boy Smells Cowboy Kush candle…. The reviews are making me giggle after our weed/stoner convo. I wonder if all the people who looooove the smell smoke pot or if they are just clueless angels who don’t realize what they are loving


----------



## buggiewomma

Okay first up the two allsaints jackets…

Caden 8 from tearex and denim balfern. Both very comfy! Probably could size down but I HATE tight jackets. They have to comfortably pass the hug test.


----------



## buggiewomma

And the Z&V! 

Sweater is sz.S and plenty oversized. Stars are iridescent rainbow   

Rock jacket is oversized. This is M. The S fit too but the hips were just slightly fitted enough when zipped that when I raised my arms it didn’t hang back down nicely when I put my arms down. I don’t want to have to tug it down.


----------



## IslandBari

buggiewomma said:


> And the Z&V!
> 
> Sweater is sz.S and plenty oversized. Stars are iridescent rainbow
> 
> Rock jacket is oversized. This is M. The S fit too but the hips were just slightly fitted enough when zipped that when I raised my arms it didn’t hang back down nicely when I put my arms down. I don’t want to have to tug it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574108


Great pics!  They show lots of detail.  I especially like the cardigan.


----------



## Annisalelover

buggiewomma said:


> And the Z&V!
> 
> Sweater is sz.S and plenty oversized. Stars are iridescent rainbow
> 
> Rock jacket is oversized. This is M. The S fit too but the hips were just slightly fitted enough when zipped that when I raised my arms it didn’t hang back down nicely when I put my arms down. I don’t want to have to tug it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574108


You bought some beautiful things.  All fit you nicely.  I especially love the denim ROCK jacket and the sweater.  The other 2 jackets fit you nicely as well.  Can you keep them all?  If not, the plain denim would be my least favorite.


----------



## raylyn

rutabaga said:


> Here’s the EF reversible coat in size S. It has an oversized, almost tent-like fit. It feels like a poncho with buttons!
> 
> honey/camel side:
> View attachment 5571988
> 
> 
> Beige/oatmeal side:
> 
> View attachment 5571989
> 
> 
> I’m returning the Reiss but am undecided on this one. It feels soft and well-made. The sleeves are a touch long, but I would cuff them to show the contrasting color. Thoughts?
> 
> Off to clean my mirror now!


Very comfy and I agree, feels like a poncho. I like my coats to have some structure. Returned.


----------



## Esquared72

Esquared72 said:


> I have to vent...LaserShip is killing me. My package has been at my local LS hub since early Tuesday morning. For the past two days they've updated the status to say out for delivery and then one minute later they say they couldn't complete delivery. Last update had been yesterday at 1:30pm...nothing this morning. So at noon today I reached out to Nordstrom (after opening a ticket with LaserShip which they've said it will take them over 3 days to even get back to me) - they said if it doesn't arrive by Saturday to call them. Well, I'm going out of town at noon tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday evening. Then...I get an email saying my package was delivered. No package outside, no package at the neighbor's or at the top of the street. Then I look closer at the tracking...they updated at 2:15pm today to say they delivered it YESTERDAY at 3:30pm. So I contact Nordstrom again. They said that they've been noticing carriers updating status to delivered a day in advance, so I should wait a day to see if it arrives. Ummm....why is it okay to say something has been delivered in advance?? And - I won't be home tomorrow at this time to tell you if it was delivered. They think it will show up before the end of the day today. Well, if it doesn't then I'm kind of stuck until I get back on Sunday evening. I have always hated LaserShip and don't understand why Nordstrom is using them. I didn't want to go off with the agent, it's not her fault, but I made it really clear how disappointed I am that they are using this junky delivery service. I've been a Nordy's cardholder for 30 years, and I just get more and more frustrated with ordering from them, especially when they use LaserShip.


LaserShip’s “investigation” basically consisted of looking at the tracking and saying “Welp - we show it as delivered so that’s that…contact your seller because we aren’t going to do anything else.” Nordstrom is issuing a refund - I will need to reorder if I want my sale items. Not going to risk another LaserShip fiasco so just going to take the refund and move on. 
Had another disappointing experience with Nordstrom earlier this year with a Stella McCartney bag - showed up with no dust bag, no tags, no care cards. Put in a plastic bag and shoved in too small of a box to ship it. 
I used to love shopping with Nordstrom but I think my days of ordering online from them may be over.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey all! Finally got around to taking some photos.  I am wearing the XS for both the olive and ivory nordstrom hoodies, and a small olive skirt.  I also got the Wayf blazer vest and matching pants. I am still debating the blazer vest, trying to figure out how Ill make it work (i will never wear it as pictured here, id 100% wear a top under!). Wearing a small vest and medium pants. Will likely take the pants to get the hem dropped an inch or so, they are juuuuust too short.


----------



## piosavsfan

sabrunka said:


> Hey all! Finally got around to taking some photos.  I am wearing the XS for both the olive and ivory nordstrom hoodies, and a small olive skirt.  I also got the Wayf blazer vest and matching pants. I am still debating the blazer vest, trying to figure out how Ill make it work (i will never wear it as pictured here, id 100% wear a top under!). Wearing a small vest and medium pants. Will likely take the pants to get the hem dropped an inch or so, they are juuuuust too short.
> 
> View attachment 5574167
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574169


I love the Nord cashmere skirt/hoodie set on you! I was super sad that I couldn't make it work for me. I loved it but it was unbearably itchy on me.


----------



## piosavsfan

I don't think I've seen this mentioned, but this is a nice, lightweight Eileen Fisher Merino Wool sweater:


			http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882311
		

I got the Sea Green and Midnight colors for work. The video says that they are see-through but they don't look it on me.


----------



## troweplol

It looks great!


----------



## katz_creative

buggiewomma said:


> And the Z&V!
> 
> Sweater is sz.S and plenty oversized. Stars are iridescent rainbow
> 
> Rock jacket is oversized. This is M. The S fit too but the hips were just slightly fitted enough when zipped that when I raised my arms it didn’t hang back down nicely when I put my arms down. I don’t want to have to tug it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574108


That sweater is giving me life! Now regretting some of my NAS purchases. It's not too late to return some cute things to get this awesome sweater, right?!?


----------



## piosavsfan

katz_creative said:


> That sweater is giving me life! Now regretting some of my NAS purchases. It's not too late to return some cute things to get this awesome sweater, right?!?


I'm loving that sweater, too! The stars are beautiful.


----------



## buggiewomma

katz_creative said:


> That sweater is giving me life! Now regretting some of my NAS purchases. It's not too late to return some cute things to get this awesome sweater, right?!?


Not too late!

Here you go:









						Mirka Stars Cardigan Cashmere
					

Women’s bronze cashmere cardigan with contrasting stars




					us.zadig-et-voltaire.com


----------



## *Nikara

Fashion is Art said:


> You should not be sold an item as new that’s clearly not new.  I don’t care that it is discounted.  You did not buy from a second hand site.  I Would try to return in person so you can explain the condition of the item when you received it.  Unless people complain this will continue to happen.  That return from the previous customer should not have been accepted. I believe there should be a time limit on returns to prevent this type of thing from happening.  Absolutely make a fuss.


I think I was feeling a little bummed out as I was excited to get it with a good discount after holding myself back last year from getting it.  Like you said if I have gotten it from a second hand site, then I would expect it to be used of course.  I already took it to Nordstrom Rack (closer to me) and the person took a sniffed and confirmed my suspicion, he said it would be marked as damaged goods and not be resold anymore.  It's just sad as there is nothing wrong with it and I hope Nordstrom has better protocol of accepting returns from customers or have the Nordstrom second hand site again that someone else was mentioning.


----------



## *Nikara

buggiewomma said:


> And the Z&V!
> 
> Sweater is sz.S and plenty oversized. Stars are iridescent rainbow
> 
> Rock jacket is oversized. This is M. The S fit too but the hips were just slightly fitted enough when zipped that when I raised my arms it didn’t hang back down nicely when I put my arms down. I don’t want to have to tug it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574108


OMG LOVE that sweater!!  Self-control weakening.....


----------



## buggiewomma

Annisalelover said:


> You bought some beautiful things.  All fit you nicely.  I especially love the denim ROCK jacket and the sweater.  The other 2 jackets fit you nicely as well.  Can you keep them all?  If not, the plain denim would be my least favorite.


I’m considering keeping them all. I have a lot of jackets but I also wear a lot of jackets and they are what excite me most!

ETA: and thank you!! To you and everybody for the kind words about my pics!


----------



## titania029

IslandBari said:


> Great pics!  They show lots of detail.  I especially like the cardigan.


I love the moto jacket pics, you look like a badass.


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> I love the moto jacket pics, you look like a badass.


Thank you! That’s cause I am a badass.


----------



## IslandBari

Okay, after seeing all of your gorgeous Zadig & Voltaire pieces, I ordered this:

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/clipper...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=001 

Totally out of my comfort range, but maybe that's a good thing!


----------



## englishprof

These are back in some sizes  


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and-wisdom-wit-wisdom-ab-solution-side-pocket-girlfriend-jeans-blue-vintage-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/6444749?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## piosavsfan

IslandBari said:


> Okay, after seeing all of your gorgeous Zadig & Voltaire pieces, I ordered this:
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/clipper-love-embellished-cotton-hoodie/7001290?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=001
> 
> Totally out of my comfort range, but maybe that's a good thing!


I'm sad this brand doesn't make bigger sizes, there is a lot I like!


----------



## bunnylou

buggiewomma said:


> Okay first up the two allsaints jackets…
> 
> Caden 8 from tearex and denim balfern. Both very comfy! Probably could size down but I HATE tight jackets. They have to comfortably pass the hug test.
> 
> View attachment 5574096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574100



The Caden is so good! That’s a definite score.

Have you checked the zipper on your Denim Balfern? I ended up with two broken ones (that might easily pop off while you’re out and about). It looks really good on you! You have excellent taste in jackets.


----------



## gillysirl

titania029 said:


> Is that from my post? Yes, it is narrow, and it's narrow at the mid part of the foot, where the band goes across the top. That's a new one for me. I have a wide right foot, and shoes are usually narrow at the toe box.
> 
> I debated about sizing up, but my heels are already coming up with my regular size. I have been stretching them by wearing the shoes with thick socks around the house. Got that a suggestion from a Ferragamo associate while I was there last week. The shoes have loosened up some.


Thanks for the tip! They're suede so makes sense that they would loosen. I'm tempted to go up 1/2 size - wish they were at the store so I could try them on. I hate having things shipped that I know might not work out. 
I may be approaching shopping burn out.


----------



## waddleod

I got a pair of Zella live in leggings. I like them but they seem like they would be a cat hair magnet. Can anyone confirm or deny?  I’m not sure I’d ever leave the house wearing them but it will still be annoying if I’m covered in hair all the time.  It says recycled polyester if that makes a difference.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sad to report that after about a week and a half of use the MALIN+GOTEZ deodorant I have a rash. I’m not sure what is causing it because the ingredients looked like ones that that have been fine for me in the past. Back to using MOM for now until the rash heals and then I’ll try the kopari out. Hopefully I have better luck with that one.


----------



## Calgarygirl

In Canada but thought I’d post my surprise finds;

Hilde High Waist Crop Flare Stretch Cotton Pants​VERONICA BEARD​Textured Double Face Wool & Cashmere Coat​NORDSTROM SIGNATURE​Had to size wayyyy down to xxs but it drapes beautifully.  So $$$ though


----------



## Calgarygirl

Opps, wasn’t done;​Viola Skimmer Flat​COLE HAAN​Very comfy for me despite the pointy toe.  
Floral Print Split Neck Shirt​CASLON®​Soft and nice for work, works under blazers

Lena Belted Wrap Coat​NOIZE​Quite cute and soft for the price, not sure if it will hold up long term.  

Tobi Waterproof Bootie​BLONDO​Comfortable, I hope the brown hold up to Canadian winters 

Kita Leather Shoulder/Crossbody Bag​ALLSAINTS​Got black but ordered pink to compare.  Nice leather.  Functional but edgy.  

High Waist Straight Leg Jeans​MADEWELL​I really like the color, fit is nice.  
Dalby Leather Biker Jacket​ALLSAINTS​Love the fit and color, a bit worried if the light color will get marked up


----------



## bunnylou

waddleod said:


> I got a pair of Zella live in leggings. I like them but they seem like they would be a cat hair magnet. Can anyone confirm or deny?  I’m not sure I’d ever leave the house wearing them but it will still be annoying if I’m covered in hair all the time.  It says recycled polyester if that makes a difference.



Think the older, thicker styles were definitely cat hair magnets. But yeah, the live ins still get a little furry. Luckily, the fur is easy to brush off.

Some of the Zella leggings feel more like those super soft Beyond Yoga leggings. Not sure how to tell online which are like that, but there were a couple pairs in the NAS last year. It’s more of a heathered fabric and doesn’t attract cat hair as much!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Calgarygirl said:


> Opps, wasn’t done;​Viola Skimmer Flat​COLE HAAN​Very comfy for me despite the pointy toe.
> Floral Print Split Neck Shirt​CASLON®​Soft and nice for work, works under blazers
> 
> Lena Belted Wrap Coat​NOIZE​Quite cute and soft for the price, not sure if it will hold up long term.
> 
> Tobi Waterproof Bootie​BLONDO​Comfortable, I hope the brown hold up to Canadian winters
> 
> Kita Leather Shoulder/Crossbody Bag​ALLSAINTS​Got black but ordered pink to compare.  Nice leather.  Functional but edgy.
> 
> High Waist Straight Leg Jeans​MADEWELL​I really like the color, fit is nice.
> Dalby Leather Biker Jacket​ALLSAINTS​Love the fit and color, a bit worried if the light color will get marked up


Yes I am also happy with the Allsaints Kita bag as well. I like that on one side of the long strap you can lengthen it to make it a crossbody. I got it in black.


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> The Caden is so good! That’s a definite score.
> 
> Have you checked the zipper on your Denim Balfern? I ended up with two broken ones (that might easily pop off while you’re out and about). It looks really good on you! You have excellent taste in jackets.


Thank you! I will check the zippers. It worked when I zipped it up but I didn’t check carefully so I will make sure to do so now!


----------



## Lelaina752

I ordered both the AllSaints denim moto and the Reiss leather jacket.  I love them both and have no quality issues with the zipper on the denim jacket or the smell of the leather on the Reiss jacket.  Both are TTS for me.

When I first got the denim one, I debated whether I really needed it. However, a blogger posted about that specific jacket (Laura on The Mom Edit) and mentioned how it would be a great piece for coated denim/leather pants.  I think that was such a good point and made it even more of a keeper for me.  I think it's going to prove even more versatile than I originally thought.  (Here is the link to the blog article if you're interested:  https://themomedit.com/style-women-...veronica-beard-chelsea-boots-nordstrom-laura/).

This year's sale has been a really good year for me.  I have purchased more items than I have in years.  I'm finding items that fill gaps in my wardrobe (that I didn't even know I had) and which pair with items purchased in previous NAS years. I've had good luck on popbacks.  I know there have been a lot of differing opinions about the sale this year (and in reviews).  Just figured I'd add one more perspective to the mix if it was helpful.


----------



## titania029

gillysirl said:


> Thanks for the tip! They're suede so makes sense that they would loosen. I'm tempted to go up 1/2 size - wish they were at the store so I could try them on. I hate having things shipped that I know might not work out.
> I may be approaching shopping burn out.


I totally understand, been feeling the same way with things I can't try on and being disappointed with shipped items.


----------



## bag_girl1234

Definitely worth checking out your store's selection if you haven't already. I'd been stalking some Mini Boden items online that were out of stock since the beginning of the sale. My store had an entire rack's worth. Not every store syncs their selection with online inventory, I guess!


----------



## nikki626

Lelaina752 said:


> I ordered both the AllSaints denim moto and the Reiss leather jacket.  I love them both and have no quality issues with the zipper on the denim jacket or the smell of the leather on the Reiss jacket.  Both are TTS for me.
> 
> When I first got the denim one, I debated whether I really needed it. However, a blogger posted about that specific jacket (Laura on The Mom Edit) and mentioned how it would be a great piece for coated denim/leather pants.  I think that was such a good point and made it even more of a keeper for me.  I think it's going to prove even more versatile than I originally thought.  (Here is the link to the blog article if you're interested:  https://themomedit.com/style-women-...veronica-beard-chelsea-boots-nordstrom-laura/).
> 
> This year's sale has been a really good year for me.  I have purchased more items than I have in years.  I'm finding items that fill gaps in my wardrobe (that I didn't even know I had) and which pair with items purchased in previous NAS years. I've had good luck on popbacks.  I know there have been a lot of differing opinions about the sale this year (and in reviews).  Just figured I'd add one more perspective to the mix if it was helpful.



I subscribe to the mom edit and enjoy Laura's style.


----------



## Lelaina752

nikki626 said:


> I subscribe to the mom edit and enjoy Laura's style.


Me too! I really enjoy their articles.  I am always inspired by their picks and perspective.


----------



## tearex

buggiewomma said:


> Okay first up the two allsaints jackets…
> 
> Caden 8 from tearex and denim balfern. Both very comfy! Probably could size down but I HATE tight jackets. They have to comfortably pass the hug test.
> 
> View attachment 5574096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574100





buggiewomma said:


> And the Z&V!
> 
> Sweater is sz.S and plenty oversized. Stars are iridescent rainbow
> 
> Rock jacket is oversized. This is M. The S fit too but the hips were just slightly fitted enough when zipped that when I raised my arms it didn’t hang back down nicely when I put my arms down. I don’t want to have to tug it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574108


I love all on you, agree that if you had to drop one, I'd drop the denim Balfern.

And WOW does that cardigan run big. I've been eyeing that same one and waffling on it, but if I go for it, I think it would have to be the XS since I'm shorter than you IIRC.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

This is the Tumi Dumont duffel and the Just in Case tote both in the Dark Mauve colorway. I love the nylon and how super lightweight it is. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## piosavsfan

tearex said:


> I love all on you, agree that if you had to drop one, I'd drop the denim Balfern.
> 
> And WOW does that cardigan run big. I've been eyeing that same one and waffling on it, but if I go for it, I think it would have to be the XS since I'm shorter than you IIRC.


I'm wondering if I should try the L in that cardigan... might work for my plus size self if it's oversize enough. I just like it so much...


----------



## rutabaga

Here are some snaps of the expandable LC in pebble (light grey). I would’ve named this color “oyster”. Depending on the light it ranges from silvery to cement grey. I’m unsure whether to keep because I think the light color will show scuffs easily, but I remember admiring a woman’s expandable LC in a similar color while shopping prepandemic (hers did have a noticeable pen/dark mark in the nylon).

It’s a bummer the price went up on these but I don’t think the quality has declined. I compared this one to my 2020 orange and 2021 plum expandables and they feel the same to me. No difference in the thickness of the nylon or the feeling of the leather straps. Zippers are still YKK. I personally think that LC makes the LP line in China and finishes them in France anyway to earn the MIF tag, so the labeling means little to me. I would hope for the pricier lines (cuir LP, VF, Roseau) that MIF means MIF. I think some of the reviewers are prejudiced and think their bag is of inferior quality bc the tag says MIC.


----------



## tearex

piosavsfan said:


> I'm wondering if I should try the L in that cardigan... might work for my plus size self if it's oversize enough. I just like it so much...


I just bought the XS on Bloomies. Same price, but not final sale like direct from manufacturer. I think the L isn't available there though.


----------



## tearex

Returning the Reiss moto in sz 8 today since it's too big on me. If anyone wants,  let me know.


----------



## JoesGirl

tearex said:


> Returning the Reiss moto in sz 8 today since it's too big on me. If anyone wants,  let me know.


I’m curious as to why you are returning it.  Is it the quality vs price? Is it itchy? I remember last years was a huge di for me.  The quality was just not there.


----------



## tearex

JoesGirl said:


> I’m curious as to why you are returning it.  Is it the quality vs price? Is it itchy? I remember last years was a huge di for me.  The quality was just not there.


I got both the 6 and 8. 6 fits me better.


----------



## JoesGirl

tearex said:


> I got both the 6 and 8. 6 fits me better.


So you’re keeping it? I’d love to see pictures if you are willing.  I was able to order the eight.  I ordered because I’ve heard this years coat is better quality. But I’m only 5”3 so I’m concerned it might swallow me up.  Anyway, would love to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## JoesGirl

We have one week left ladies.  I need NOTHING about felt I needed to order the following ‘just in case’.  

Here is what I have coming:

All Saints Shacket, I was able to try this on in store and keep thinking about it. It’s fully lined, warm a good weight and doesn’t overwhelm me at 5”3. I kept thinking I should have bought it, so I wanted to order before the end of the sale. I ordered a size 6 which is not my normal size, I’m usually a 10 for tops.

All Saints Grey Boot I ordered these in a full size up in grey. I thought they would pair well with the Shacket above. I previously ordered the caramel in my regular size 8 and not only is the caramel a taupe color but they were too small. Hoping the grey will work.

Nordstrom Signature ivory hoodie. I love the olive I purchased so I’m thinking the ivory will be good. I just hope it’s not see through.

Reiss Camel Coat I ordered this in an eight. I don’t have high hopes for it because I think it’s going to overwhelm my frame.

All Saints tshirt ordered this in a six. I’m hoping it’s not too small. Loved the review earlier in the thread.

Theory Silk Cami ordered this. I’ve been on the hunt for a cream cami for years. Not sure this will be the one but I wanted to try.

Lastly, these Vince Leggings. Loved the review left in the thread earlier. I hope I ordered the right size. I was so impressed with the quality of the other two pieces I ordered.

Happy shopping ladies!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

My Reiss leather jacket order was cancelled again yesterday morning - this is the second time. It showed up again early this morning in my size and I  bought it and immediately called Nordstrom customer service to find out what store it was coming from.  I called the store, talked to their fulfillment center and asked them to go onto the floor and pull the jacket before it sold out again!  He found it, pulled it for me and I should get a tracking number today.

After reading @tearex review, I sized down. Fingers crossed it fits!  (just thought I should've asked the fulfillment guy to smell the jacket for any dye or leather tanning odor but that would probably be a bit much  )


----------



## piosavsfan

SoCalGal2016 said:


> My Reiss leather jacket order was cancelled again yesterday morning - this is the second time. It showed up again early this morning in my size and I  bought it and immediately called Nordstrom customer service to find out what store it was coming from.  I called the store, talked to their fulfillment center and asked them to go onto the floor and pull the jacket before it sold out again!  He found it, pulled it for me and I should get a tracking number today.
> 
> After reading @tearex review, I sized down. Fingers crossed it fits!


This is so smart! I'm going to try that next time if there is something I really want.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got this halogen ribbed sweater  in olive, burgundy and black. True to size I originally ordered 2X and returned for XL it looks small but is very stretchy and the 2X was too big. It is a bit low cut so I can see some wanting a cami underneath it. It’s also very soft and cozy feeling.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rib-scoop-neck-sweater/6611966


----------



## Kapster

I was THISCLOSE to snagging the La Ligne sweater... I clicked "add to cart" about 5 times, it didn't work, and then it disappeared. C'est la vie!


----------



## lisaroberts

pixiejenna said:


> I got this halogen ribbed sweater  in olive, burgundy and black. True to size I originally ordered 2X and returned for XL it looks small but is very stretchy and the 2X was too big. It is a bit low cut so I can see some wanting a cami underneath it. It’s also very soft and cozy feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/rib-scoop-neck-sweater/6611966


So glad you pointed these out as well as mentioning the size difference.  Off to order several!


----------



## VSOP

My shirt/ jacket order was cancelled. Oh well.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> We have one week left ladies.  I need NOTHING about felt I needed to order the following ‘just in case’.
> 
> Here is what I have coming:
> 
> All Saints Shacket, I was able to try this on in store and keep thinking about it. It’s fully lined, warm a good weight and doesn’t overwhelm me at 5”3. I kept thinking I should have bought it, so I wanted to order before the end of the sale. I ordered a size 6 which is not my normal size, I’m usually a 10 for tops.
> 
> All Saints Grey Boot I ordered these in a full size up in grey. I thought they would pair well with the Shacket above. I previously ordered the caramel in my regular size 8 and not only is the caramel a taupe color but they were too small. Hoping the grey will work.
> 
> Nordstrom Signature ivory hoodie. I love the olive I purchased so I’m thinking the ivory will be good. I just hope it’s not see through.
> 
> Reiss Camel Coat I ordered this in an eight. I don’t have high hopes for it because I think it’s going to overwhelm my frame.
> 
> All Saints tshirt ordered this in a six. I’m hoping it’s not too small. Loved the review earlier in the thread.
> 
> Theory Silk Cami ordered this. I’ve been on the hunt for a cream cami for years. Not sure this will be the one but I wanted to try.
> 
> Lastly, these Vince Leggings. Loved the review left in the thread earlier. I hope I ordered the right size. I was so impressed with the quality of the other two pieces I ordered.
> 
> Happy shopping ladies!


The ivory nordstrom hoodie is opaque and a lovely shade of off-white. To me it pulls sligtly grey as opposed to cream/yellow and I actually prefer it, I love it! I posted photos a page or two back


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> The ivory nordstrom hoodie is opaque and a lovely shade of off-white. To me it pulls sligtly grey as opposed to cream/yellow and I actually prefer it, I love it! I posted photos a page or two back


I missed the pics! Thanks for the heads up.  Off to take a look.


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Hey all! Finally got around to taking some photos.  I am wearing the XS for both the olive and ivory nordstrom hoodies, and a small olive skirt.  I also got the Wayf blazer vest and matching pants. I am still debating the blazer vest, trying to figure out how Ill make it work (i will never wear it as pictured here, id 100% wear a top under!). Wearing a small vest and medium pants. Will likely take the pants to get the hem dropped an inch or so, they are juuuuust too short.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574168


Love this color, looks great on you.  Hoping mine ships and doesn’t cancel.


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> I love all on you, agree that if you had to drop one, I'd drop the denim Balfern.
> 
> And WOW does that cardigan run big. I've been eyeing that same one and waffling on it, but if I go for it, I think it would have to be the XS since I'm shorter than you IIRC.


Thanks! Yes it fits exactly how I was hoping and I’m really glad I didn’t get M. The sleeves are really long but not belled so you can push them up or roll them or have them over your hands for coziness.


----------



## buggiewomma

piosavsfan said:


> I'm wondering if I should try the L in that cardigan... might work for my plus size self if it's oversize enough. I just like it so much...


I can measure the small if that would help. Just Lemme know.


----------



## buggiewomma

tearex said:


> I just bought the XS on Bloomies. Same price, but not final sale like direct from manufacturer. I think the L isn't available there though.


Ooooh good find!!


----------



## piosavsfan

buggiewomma said:


> I can measure the small if that would help. Just Lemme know.


Yes please!! That would be a big help. Thank you!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I got the refund email for the Zella hoodie blazer in XS. If you’re stalking keep an eye out.


----------



## nikki626

Okay, a few last-minute items.. 

I got these leggings the other day and I really love them. They aren't too shiny or too plasticy.. super comfy somewhere in the middle of dressy and casual

A tee, I got the pink in a large

Rails Sweatshirt Cutout, the one in the sale is a different color but they seem both the same

AllSaints Sling Backpack, a wild card purchase a have been wanting something like a backpack but not a backpack. the reviews aren't that great, states it is awkward to get in and out of 

Coach Pink Sunnies, they were on and off the list I just took the leap.

None of these items were on 2-day deliver, so Im sure it they will take some time to arrive


----------



## buggiewomma

piosavsfan said:


> Yes please!! That would be a big help. Thank you!


Hi! Okay laying flat:
23” across armpits, 26” from collar to back hem.


----------



## piosavsfan

buggiewomma said:


> Hi! Okay laying flat:
> 23” across armpits, 26” from collar to back hem.


Thank you!


----------



## llogie

I’ve been wearing anniversary sale pieces all the time these past two weeks.  I live near San Francisco so I get good use out of the jackets and sweaters.  Love the Vince items as always.


----------



## sabrunka

JoesGirl said:


> Love this color, looks great on you.  Hoping mine ships and doesn’t cancel.


Thanks! I also hope it doesnt cancel on you.  I should have specified that it is opaque, but I am wearing a skin colored bra underneath, so if you were wanting to do blue or something then it MIGHT show but I havent done that test yet!  I dont really wear anything other than skin toned bras anymore lol.


----------



## lovemyrescues

llogie said:


> I’ve been wearing anniversary sale pieces all the time these past two weeks.  I live near San Francisco so I get good use out of the jackets and sweaters.  Love the Vince items as always.


I remember being able to do that before moving from Oakland to the WC area. Crazy that moving one county over has such a different climate.


----------



## nikki626

llogie said:


> I’ve been wearing anniversary sale pieces all the time these past two weeks.  I live near San Francisco so I get good use out of the jackets and sweaters.  Love the Vince items as always.


I also live in the SF area and I too have been wearing my Nsale finds. Sitting here now in a french connection sweater.   I sort of miss GA summers; shorts and teeshirt season


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> I remember being able to do that before moving from Oakland to the WC area. Crazy that moving one county over has such a different climate.


Yes it is crazy.  To me it is also crazy here how the temp changes so much in the south in the summer it is hot all day and night.. here, you are wearing three different outfits during the day one for the morning, one for the afternoon and one for the night....


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> I also live in the SF area and I too have been wearing my Nsale finds. Sitting here now in a french connection sweater.   I sort of miss GA summers; shorts and teeshirt season


Just come over to Walnut Creek if you miss that weather minus the humidity.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> Yes it is crazy.  To me it is also crazy here how the temp changes so much in the south in the summer it is hot all day and night.. here, you are wearing three different outfits during the day one for the morning, one for the afternoon and one for the night....


Layers.  Growing up here you learn to dress in layers especially if you commute into a the City.


----------



## piosavsfan

I think I saw that a couple of you bought the Vince Silk Blouse. How was the sizing for you? Some reviews say it runs big, others TTS, don't know what to order. Also, is the V really deep on you? I'm not sure if it will be work appropriate.


			http://www.nordstrom.com/s/5551983


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> Just come over to Walnut Creek if you miss that weather minus the humidity.


LOL.. We are moving to Sacramento in a couple of months - which will be a return to summer heat is what I have been told


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> LOL.. We are moving to Sacramento in a couple of months - which will be a return to summer heat is what I have been told


Oh yes it gets very hot there.  As long as you have AC you are good. If you like sushi check out Mikuni. They have several locations up there.


----------



## llogie

nikki626 said:


> LOL.. We are moving to Sacramento in a couple of months - which will be a return to summer heat is what I have been told


Hot summers in Sacramento.  I went to UC Davis and could never get used to the summers.  My hair looks insane in heat and my feet swell.


----------



## nikki626

piosavsfan said:


> I think I saw that a couple of you bought the Vince Silk Blouse. How was the sizing for you? Some reviews say it runs big, others TTS, don't know what to order. Also, is the V really deep on you? I'm not sure if it will be work appropriate.
> 
> 
> http://www.nordstrom.com/s/5551983


that is a beautiful top.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> Oh yes it gets very hot there.  As long as you have AC you are good. If you like sushi check out Mikuni. They have several locations up there.


We do enjoy sushi.. thank you!


----------



## nikki626

llogie said:


> Hot summers in Sacramento.  I went to UC Davis and could never get used to the summers.  My hair looks insane in heat and my feet swell.



I have had less frizz hair living in SF however the dry weather has been havoc on my skin


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I really want the AllSaints denim jacket but with my climate I'd literally only get to wear it maybe a few times a year.  Trying to convince myself that's okay.


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> LOL.. We are moving to Sacramento in a couple of months - which will be a return to summer heat is what I have been told


Sacramento is so effing hot in the summer. But the rest of the year is nice. October is the best.

I’d rather have three months of summer misery and 9 pleasant months than the MN winters where I grew up


----------



## rutabaga

nikki626 said:


> LOL.. We are moving to Sacramento in a couple of months - which will be a return to summer heat is what I have been told


Be sure to hit up Gunther’s for ice cream.


----------



## jaschultze

These are the items that made "first cut" and that I am considering keeping, roughly in my order of favorites. I was able to shop the first day as Icon. I was able to snag everything I wanted but have sent a lot back, either because the quality wasn't quite there or I didn't *really* need it. I'm a pretty classic dresser so I tend to go for quality basics and with a few wild cards mixed in. Surprisingly, no shoes (except the hiking boots)! They seemed really repetitive this year. Happy to answer any questions!

La Ligne Sailor Stripe Sweater - got this in my normal size. Great drape, can be a summer/fall staple with both shorts and jeans. Already worn it.
Frank & Eileen Henley - they mean it when they call the color "Vintage White" as it's definitely a "dirty" white! I plan to use this as a T-shirt substitute because I love the neckline and the off-white color.
Coach Color Block Crossbody - love the color combination. It's a great "pop" while still remaining neutral
Timberland Waterproof Hiking Boot - super fun colors and I actually needed a hiking boot
Zella Luxe Pocket Sweatshirt - rich color, elevated, almost shiny (I returned the matching floral leggings)
Proenza Schouler Cut-Out Ribbed Cardigan - Planning to try with skirts and dressier pants. Probably the item I am most on the fence about but it keeps selling out so I may as well hang onto it until I'm sure
Vince Oversize Sweater Knit Blazer - bought/returned but just ordered it again, thinking maybe I returned it too quickly. Seems to be both "on trend" and cozy
Treasure & Bond Collarless Quilted Jacket - wild card. Easy throw on jacket that's different than what I have
Open Edit Relaxed Coat - beautiful color but wish it were more of a jacket -- I don't really need another coat

I also picked up a duplicate of the Vince leggings that I have and love and the Westman Atelier lip glosses. Overall I think this was a much less interesting NSale for me but I'm happier with the pieces I like, if that makes sense.


----------



## LavenderIce

nikki626 said:


> LOL.. We are moving to Sacramento in a couple of months - which will be a return to summer heat is what I have been told


Another recommendation is Ginger Elizabeth for macaron ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## atlcoach

rutabaga said:


> Here are some snaps of the expandable LC in pebble (light grey). I would’ve named this color “oyster”. Depending on the light it ranges from silvery to cement grey. I’m unsure whether to keep because I think the light color will show scuffs easily, but I remember admiring a woman’s expandable LC in a similar color while shopping prepandemic (hers did have a noticeable pen/dark mark in the nylon).
> 
> It’s a bummer the price went up on these but I don’t think the quality has declined. I compared this one to my 2020 orange and 2021 plum expandables and they feel the same to me. No difference in the thickness of the nylon or the feeling of the leather straps. Zippers are still YKK. I personally think that LC makes the LP line in China and finishes them in France anyway to earn the MIF tag, so the labeling means little to me. I would hope for the pricier lines (cuir LP, VF, Roseau) that MIF means MIF. I think some of the reviewers are prejudiced and think their bag is of inferior quality bc the tag says MIC.
> View attachment 5574731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574732


I compared my 2021 MIF version to this year's and can't find any difference in quality either. I love the expanded color selections this year!


----------



## JoesGirl

Full size run of this cashmere dress fits great! And I‘m not a dress girl.  I am 5”3 and 150.  Purchased the XS and LOVE it. It’s been sold out pretty much from the beginning.


----------



## sabrunka

Sooo anyone want to buy this and give us





JoesGirl said:


> Full size run of this cashmere dress fits great! And I‘m not a dress girl.  I am 5”3 and 150.  Purchased the XS and LOVE it. It’s been sold out pretty much from the beginning.



Thank you!!! Im 5'10 and 150, I got the XXS, last one available! It feels weird ordering an XXS since I am most definitely not that, but I hope it ships! Ive been very happy with my nordstrom collection items .

If you have time, could you post photos? Id love to see!


----------



## HeatherGrace

I am in love with my new P448’s!!!


----------



## JoesGirl

sabrunka said:


> Sooo anyone want to buy this and give us
> 
> Thank you!!! Im 5'10 and 150, I got the XXS, last one available! It feels weird ordering an XXS since I am most definitely not that, but I hope it ships! Ive been very happy with my nordstrom collection items .
> 
> If you have time, could you post photos? Id love to see!


Will try and get some shots tomorrow after work.


----------



## nikki626

The two treasure & bond bomber jackets I ordered arrived today. On-line they look very similar but in person are very different. One is a soft leather with zippers on the sleeves and a faux fur collar. The other is more cropped and is sort of a washed black and lived in leather feel but thinner



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/leather-bomber-jacket-with-faux-shearling-collar/6616171?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
		




			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/crop-leather-bomber-jacket/6621789?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> The two treasure & bond bomber jackets I ordered arrived today. On-line they look very similar but in person are very different. One is a soft leather with zippers on the sleeves and a faux fur collar. The other is more cropped and is sort of a washed black and lived in leather feel but thinner
> 
> View attachment 5575612


Wait the faux collar comes off?   I had no clue if that is the case.


----------



## nikki626

lovemyrescues said:


> Wait the faux collar comes off?   I had no clue if that is the case.



Yes its detachable. There are a couple of buttons holding it down, you can unhook it


----------



## waddleod

After much ordering and trying on and returning I am probably only keeping a couple things. Waiting on a different size to arrive in the Vince pleated dress. Waiting for the black dress to arrive for the first time but not too hopeful after the reviews here. The lavender sweater and the Vince sweater coat I think are keepers. I got the green house in the plum color, had to order a different size, which arrived with no button to close it. Hoping to eventually get the green but if I can’t I will probably take the plum in to have them add a button. The rails camo tee sold out right away and I have been stalking for restocks but haven’t seen anything other than xs show up. Not sure the largest size would even fit anyway.


----------



## Michelle1x

Its great that there a bunch of Bay Area people here.

The NAS is over on Sunday.
Sometimes in August after the NAS, they mark down the returns to 50% or sometimes even 60% off.  Its just a onesy twosy thing.

Im going to stalk a few Rebecca Taylor items and a Veronica Beard dress.  I like these two designers but I'm not willing to pay $300+ for a dress.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-saera-floral-print-smocked-chiffon-minidress/6882380
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deco-floral-print-shirred-long-sleeve-silk-dress/6871303
		



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deco-floral-print-pleated-silk-blouse/687130


----------



## JoesGirl

Totally missed that Rail’s tshirt!


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anybody seen an N'Sync No Strings Attached T-Shirt?  I'm assuming in the BP section.  I missed it


----------



## piosavsfan

waddleod said:


> After much ordering and trying on and returning I am probably only keeping a couple things. Waiting on a different size to arrive in the Vince pleated dress. Waiting for the black dress to arrive for the first time but not too hopeful after the reviews here. The lavender sweater and the Vince sweater coat I think are keepers. I got the green house in the plum color, had to order a different size, which arrived with no button to close it. Hoping to eventually get the green but if I can’t I will probably take the plum in to have them add a button. The rails camo tee sold out right away and I have been stalking for restocks but haven’t seen anything other than xs show up. Not sure the largest size would even fit anyway.
> 
> View attachment 5575631


How's the sizing on the Vince pleated dress? I've been thinking about getting it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

nikki626 said:


> Yes its detachable. There are a couple of buttons holding it down, you can unhook it


No way!  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Michelle1x said:


> Its great that there a bunch of Bay Area people here.
> 
> The NAS is over on Sunday.
> Sometimes in August after the NAS, they mark down the returns to 50% or sometimes even 60% off.  Its just a onesy twosy thing.
> 
> Im going to stalk a few Rebecca Taylor items and a Veronica Beard dress.  I like these two designers but I'm not willing to pay $300+ for a dress.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/veronica-beard-saera-floral-print-smocked-chiffon-minidress/6882380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deco-floral-print-shirred-long-sleeve-silk-dress/6871303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/deco-floral-print-pleated-silk-blouse/687130


We all should let others know when the markdowns happens. Yay to us all in The Bay!


----------



## rutabaga

rutabaga said:


> I ordered this Reiss sweater dress this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6883580


This dress arrived today. I tried it on quickly but will spare y’all the unflattering pics. It’s a strange fluorescent orange red. I love a good vermillion but this isn’t it. Think more like reddish traffic cone orange. It’s also too long for me and ends about 3-4 inches below the knee. My husband made a face when he walked in on me trying it on. You could see my underwear lines through the skirt portion, which was also an issue I had with last year’s Nsale Reiss dress. It’s also unforgiving in the midsection. I haven’t had good luck with Reiss even though it’s a popular brand. It’s overpriced for so-so quality and the tailoring isn’t particularly good.


----------



## Illinigirl

piosavsfan said:


> How's the sizing on the Vince pleated dress? I've been thinking about getting it.


I would love to know as well. It was kind of a last minute purchase that shipped today. I got my regular size so hoping that works.  Not to many reviews but most are positive.


----------



## waddleod

I really had no idea what size to order in the Vince dress.  I have found their sweaters to run huge but other clothing more on the small size?  I guess I would say TTS as I did order the larger of the two sizes I considered and it was too big.  One size down might still be too big but I don’t think i could go down two sizes.


----------



## mahlo13

Not quite an NAS item but I was able to snag the new version of the Dyson Airwrap courtesy of my amazing SA. It’s been sold out in store/website forever but as soon as one came in the store she texted me right away. I gained $250 notes from my NAS shopping so it’s like I only paid about half of the retail price for the Airwrap! *At least that’s how I’m justifying it* LOL. Also my SA is the sweetest, she always gives me so much beauty freebies & this time was no different, she included a Dyson travel pouch & a hair towel. I can’t believe how much of a better shopping experience this NAS has been this time around since I met her.


----------



## buggiewomma

nikki626 said:


> Yes its detachable. There are a couple of buttons holding it down, you can unhook it


That is kind of exciting! Aaaaand now I need a 4th moto/leather/bomber jacket.


----------



## buggiewomma

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody seen an N'Sync No Strings Attached T-Shirt?  I'm assuming in the BP section.  I missed it


I haven’t seen it in stock but here’s the link:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6858182
		

(I may or may not be keeping this link handy)


----------



## lovemyrescues

buggiewomma said:


> That is kind of exciting! Aaaaand now I need a 4th moto/leather/bomber jacket.


I love it. True to size.


----------



## buggiewomma

Kay so I remember one of you ordered the Stone and Strand “large” diamond twist hoop earrings (and returned cause not sparkly enough). I got mine today and they are sparkly enough for me but so much smaller than I expected. I expected “large” like I dunno… 1.5” or something. These are maybe 3/4”.

I’m torn though cause they’re sooo pretty and I really love them but it was kind of jarring to have them be so different than expected. I thought maybe they sent me the non “large” ones by accident but then I saw the only review says that they would only be large on an infant. So, yeah. I think I got the right ones. They are also labeled “large” explicitly.

Have I mentioned that they say “large” all over them?


----------



## nikki626

buggiewomma said:


> That is kind of exciting! Aaaaand now I need a 4th moto/leather/bomber jacket.


 Pops in and out 


			http://www.nordstrom.com/s/661617.


----------



## dugarco

I really like Melissa. She used to work in handbags but moved upstairs to women’s clothing.


----------



## sabrunka

mahlo13 said:


> Not quite an NAS item but I was able to snag the new version of the Dyson Airwrap courtesy of my amazing SA. It’s been sold out in store/website forever but as soon as one came in the store she texted me right away. I gained $250 notes from my NAS shopping so it’s like I only paid about half of the retail price for the Airwrap! *At least that’s how I’m justifying it* LOL. Also my SA is the sweetest, she always gives me so much beauty freebies & this time was no different, she included a Dyson travel pouch & a hair towel. I can’t believe how much of a better shopping experience this NAS has been this time around since I met her.


I LOVE my airwrap! I have the original one, I got it about 3 years ago, and it is the best.  Its the only thing Ive ever used which actually gets my hair to look salon fresh.  It also styles my hair super fast (however my hair is very thin/fine anyways).


----------



## rutabaga

waddleod said:


> I really had no idea what size to order in the Vince dress.  I have found their sweaters to run huge but other clothing more on the small size?  I guess I would say TTS as I did order the larger of the two sizes I considered and it was too big.  One size down might still be too big but I don’t think i could go down two sizes.


Vince sizing is all over the place. In recent experience, their outerwear runs large (Nsale faux fur jacket; the dreaded coatigan) Sweaters that are oversized fit run large. Tees, tanks, and pants are TTS for me, but dresses are either TTS (belted tie dress from Nsale 2021) or large (tshirt dress w/knot at waist). For a fancier tailored dress I would order my true size.


----------



## plumaplomb

I’m so late to the party because I’m not a cardholder and predictably everything I wanted was sold out when the sale finally opened to the public. However things popped back in the past week or so and I was able to make all the purchases I wanted. If you have any thoughts on them, please share! I can’t wait for them to arrive.

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/kids-old-skool-sneaker-big-kid/6856192 (These are for me!)

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-miller-water-resistant-chelsea-boot-women/5574248 in Ivory Birch (I wanted to try the lug sole trend / white bootie trend)

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-miller-water-resistant-chelsea-boot-women/5574248 (in case the white was too trendy for me)

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/merrell-alpine-strap-sandal-women/5748749 (I already have Chacos but these were a nice solid color I feel like I could wear with athleisure on a more regular basis. Chacos I wear for actual hiking and stuff.)

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/adidas-originals-adicolor-clean-classics-pants/6981452 (non-Anni sale but I got them during the extra 25% off clearance which was going on simultaneously)

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-live-in-high-waist-rib-wide-leg-pants/6459772 (non-Anni sale)

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/luna-jade-frontal-hoop-earrings/6862660 (I always get a piece of Madewell jewelry during the sale)

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/long-sleeve-cotton-blend-rib-polo-sweater-dress/6610319 in the cream color

I also made purchases at Nordstrom Rack during their Clear the Rack... July is always a rough month for my wallet!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Ugh the Rails gauze top runs big so a large was way too big. Thank goodness I can make the return at Nordstrom.


----------



## noellesmommy

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody seen an N'Sync No Strings Attached T-Shirt?  I'm assuming in the BP section.  I missed it


I saw it in person at my local store (Cincinnati) last Friday, in the "teen section", which I think is BP. I didn't notice what sizes they had in stock though. HTH!


----------



## Susies7

Michelle1x said:


> Has anybody seen an N'Sync No Strings Attached T-Shirt?  I'm assuming in the BP section.  I missed it


I was able to purchase it the first access for ambassador.


----------



## Cocovitamin




----------



## lisaroberts

So, Sunday is the last day for the Anniversary Sale this year.  Any last minute orders? I may or may not have ordered a few things that popped back in from my Wish List.


----------



## bunnylou

During the NAS shopping mayhem, I noticed my dream (completely ridiculous but beautiful to me) Ferragamo bag was 70% off. I purchased it and could not justify keeping it due to $$$, and returned it. Now I can’t stop thinking about it. But it was SO impractical and I’d probably only wear it to art galleries, which I haven’t even set foot in since before the pandemic. (Also, it arrived thrown into a box in an open plastic bag, so it was not a thrilling experience to receive.)

Of course I am regretting returning it, even though it was the right choice for my wallet. But now I’m experiencing that “the one that got away” remorse. But it’s just a weird handbag! And it was heavy and totally ridiculous! Think I have shopping fatigue and have lost my mind. Thank goodness NAS is only once a year!

Might need emotional support during this difficult time. Is there a handbag remorse thread?


----------



## nikki626

lisaroberts said:


> So, Sunday is the last day for the Anniversary Sale this year.  Any last minute orders? I may or may not have ordered a few things that popped back in from my Wish List.


Yes I placed one on Sunday and one yesterday for a couple of items, I have more returns too


----------



## raylyn

bunnylou said:


> During the NAS shopping mayhem, I noticed my dream (completely ridiculous but beautiful to me) Ferragamo bag was 70% off. I purchased it and could not justify keeping it due to $$$, and returned it. Now I can’t stop thinking about it. But it was SO impractical and I’d probably only wear it to art galleries, which I haven’t even set foot in since before the pandemic. (Also, it arrived thrown into a box in an open plastic bag, so it was not a thrilling experience to receive.)
> 
> Of course I am regretting returning it, even though it was the right choice for my wallet. But now I’m experiencing that “the one that got away” remorse. But it’s just a weird handbag! And it was heavy and totally ridiculous! Think I have shopping fatigue and have lost my mind. Thank goodness NAS is only once a year!
> 
> Might need emotional support during this difficult time. Is there a handbag remorse thread?
> 
> View attachment 5576746


You have this wonderful picture to look at of a handbag that you would never use. Congratulations on money saved!


----------



## titania029

I may get another set of the moonlight pajamas. The set I got two years ago is still in good condition, but I lost some weight, and the shorts are quite loose now.


----------



## titania029

bunnylou said:


> During the NAS shopping mayhem, I noticed my dream (completely ridiculous but beautiful to me) Ferragamo bag was 70% off. I purchased it and could not justify keeping it due to $$$, and returned it. Now I can’t stop thinking about it. But it was SO impractical and I’d probably only wear it to art galleries, which I haven’t even set foot in since before the pandemic. (Also, it arrived thrown into a box in an open plastic bag, so it was not a thrilling experience to receive.)
> 
> Of course I am regretting returning it, even though it was the right choice for my wallet. But now I’m experiencing that “the one that got away” remorse. But it’s just a weird handbag! And it was heavy and totally ridiculous! Think I have shopping fatigue and have lost my mind. Thank goodness NAS is only once a year!
> 
> Might need emotional support during this difficult time. Is there a handbag remorse thread?
> 
> View attachment 5576746


I find with impractical bags I just never use them. They sit in the closet in their dust bags, and I take them out to look at them once in a while, until I finally sell them. Another beautiful bag will come along that suits your life better!


----------



## Kapster

I had a pair of shoes marked as "delivered" last week but I never received them... I filed a claim with UPS, they conceded that the box was, in fact, lost and Nordstrom gave me a refund. This is all to say... today was a last-minute repurchase of those shoes hoping they arrive, as well as the Le Labo basil shower gel that instantly sold out online and I wasn't able to find in-store 

My one thing that just never seemed to pop up was this pair of MOTHER jeans. They seem like they have a longer inseam than other styles from the brand so I was excited to try them :/


----------



## nikki626

Kapster said:


> I had a pair of shoes marked as "delivered" last week but I never received them... I filed a claim with UPS, they conceded that the box was, in fact, lost and Nordstrom gave me a refund. This is all to say... today was a last-minute repurchase of those shoes hoping they arrive, as well as the Le Labo basil shower gel that instantly sold out online and I wasn't able to find in-store
> 
> My one thing that just never seemed to pop up was this pair of MOTHER jeans. They seem like they have a longer inseam than other styles from the brand so I was excited to try them :/
> View attachment 5576803


I got those and they do have a longer inseam. Im 5'10/11 so I'm always on the hunt for long inseams  These jeans have become my fav since I purchased them


----------



## atlcoach

I've been grabbing a few beauty items on the daily specials.  Still waiting for a couple of pop back items to deliver.
Clogs
Jeans
Cute Tote

Still thinking about this sweater, too.   Vince Cardigan


----------



## JoesGirl

Kapster said:


> I had a pair of shoes marked as "delivered" last week but I never received them... I filed a claim with UPS, they conceded that the box was, in fact, lost and Nordstrom gave me a refund. This is all to say... today was a last-minute repurchase of those shoes hoping they arrive, as well as the Le Labo basil shower gel that instantly sold out online and I wasn't able to find in-store
> 
> My one thing that just never seemed to pop up was this pair of MOTHER jeans. They seem like they have a longer inseam than other styles from the brand so I was excited to try them :/
> View attachment 5576803


I have these out for delivery today.  I’m hit and miss with Mother.  I ordered a 32 because it recommended sizing up. I may have to return them. 



atlcoach said:


> I've been grabbing a few beauty items on the daily specials.  Still waiting for a couple of pop back items to deliver.
> Clogs
> Jeans
> Cute Tote
> 
> Still thinking about this sweater, too.   Vince Cardigan



I’m here to say I think you should order the Vince cardigan.  It’s one of my favorite buys in the sale.


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> During the NAS shopping mayhem, I noticed my dream (completely ridiculous but beautiful to me) Ferragamo bag was 70% off. I purchased it and could not justify keeping it due to $$$, and returned it. Now I can’t stop thinking about it. But it was SO impractical and I’d probably only wear it to art galleries, which I haven’t even set foot in since before the pandemic. (Also, it arrived thrown into a box in an open plastic bag, so it was not a thrilling experience to receive.)
> 
> Of course I am regretting returning it, even though it was the right choice for my wallet. But now I’m experiencing that “the one that got away” remorse. But it’s just a weird handbag! And it was heavy and totally ridiculous! Think I have shopping fatigue and have lost my mind. Thank goodness NAS is only once a year!
> 
> Might need emotional support during this difficult time. Is there a handbag remorse thread?
> 
> View attachment 5576746


You did well! It is stunning but there will be other amazing bags. You have to trust your judgment at the time when you actually had the bag in your possession. That was the ideal time to make the keep/not keep decision with clear eyes.

If you truly regret the return, then take that amount of money and set it aside as a “when I see a bag I like even more” fund. That bag will (for sure) come along, and then you will be able to get it without hesitation.


----------



## Lillianlm

I just ordered the Vince pleated dress. It looks like it might be a winner but we’ll see. I’m 5’8” and a size 8/10 and ordered a medium


----------



## lovemyrescues

lisaroberts said:


> So, Sunday is the last day for the Anniversary Sale this year.  Any last minute orders? I may or may not have ordered a few things that popped back in from my Wish List.


I am doing some rack returns Friday and figure I would take a look and see what they have in store that may not be shown in stock online.  But I have already spent way more than I should have soooo.


----------



## rutabaga

The Ilse Jacobsen tulip sneakers arrived and they fit TTS and are very comfy on my wide-ish feet. Not sturdy enough for hiking in Cinque Terre (I have a pair of Merrills for that) but supportive enough for knocking around city streets. I ordered white and will probably order a second pair in navy since I don’t have any dark colored casual shoes.

Still thinking about that Ted Baker pleather skirt but I think I’ll wait until it’s reduced to under $100.


----------



## Kapster

nikki626 said:


> I got those and they do have a longer inseam. Im 5'10/11 so I'm always on the hunt for long inseams  These jeans have become my fav since I purchased them


Oh I'm glad they turned out to be a hit! (But also jealous)  Enjoy them!



JoesGirl said:


> I have these out for delivery today.  I’m hit and miss with Mother.  I ordered a 32 because it recommended sizing up. I may have to return them.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m here to say I think you should order the Vince cardigan.  It’s one of my favorite buys in the sale.


Yeah I've had some other pairs from Mother in the past and they are not very forgiving if you eat a large meal or want to sit down, LOL! I hope they work for you but I would love to know your opinion on the sizing after you've had a chance to try them on.


----------



## nikki626

Kapster said:


> Oh I'm glad they turned out to be a hit! (But also jealous)  Enjoy them!
> 
> 
> Yeah I've had some other pairs from Mother in the past and they are not very forgiving if you eat a large meal or want to sit down, LOL! I hope they work for you but I would love to know your opinion on the sizing after you've had a chance to try them on.



I got my normal jeans size in these jeans, I would say that mother runs inconsistent, while I took my typical size in these I have tried on others that I needed to size up. I think their amount of stretch varies which then makes the fit inconsistent


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I received the Reiss leather jackets in both the size 2 and 4.  They run much longer than the other moto jackets (Avec Les Filles Leather biker jacket and Sam Edelman piped leather jacket) and are much heavier than the other jackets. The size 2 fits the best in the shoulders and arms but when zipped up is tight in the chest and you can see creasing along the middle. The size 4 is best when zipped up but looks too big and doesn't hang right when unzipped.   Neither had a bad smell.

The quality of the Reiss leather and the hardware is superior to the other two, but neither size fits right!  Also, for the price point on the Reiss jacket, my husband said I have to wear it everyday 

I will be returning both and keeping the Avec Les Filles and maybe the Sam Edelman (not sure on that one because of the mini pocket under the front lapel).


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I ordered a few more things and of course they are taking forever to get to me. I really would like to have them in time to place any last minute orders before Sunday.


----------



## JoesGirl

I received these leopard print APL sneaks and OMG these things are super comfortable. It’s what I was expecting with the P448 raves of comfort. These are it for me. I ordered during the extra 25% off sale so it was a great price. First time trying APL and they are TTS for me.

Also ordered these Bliss throws I didn’t realized they were oversized but was pleasantly surprise, especially with the extra 25% off.  Will have to watch out for these in future releases. Definitely worth the $25 I paid for each.


----------



## piosavsfan

JoesGirl said:


> I received these leopard print APL sneaks and OMG these things are super comfortable. It’s what I was expecting with the P448 raves of comfort. These are it for me. I ordered during the extra 25% off sale so it was a great price. First time trying APL and they are TTS for me.
> 
> Also ordered these Bliss throws I didn’t realized they were oversized but was pleasantly surprise, especially with the extra 25% off.  Will have to watch out for these in future releases. Definitely worth the $25 I paid for each.


I've heard good things about APL. Keep meaning to try them!


----------



## piosavsfan

lilmountaingirl said:


> I ordered a few more things and of course they are taking forever to get to me. I really would like to have them in time to place any last minute orders before Sunday.


Same. Things are taking forever.


----------



## paula3boys

I was looking at the site today and it says Nordstrom cardholders get free 2 day shipping (at least on the shoes I was contemplating).


----------



## Fashion is Art

bunnylou said:


> During the NAS shopping mayhem, I noticed my dream (completely ridiculous but beautiful to me) Ferragamo bag was 70% off. I purchased it and could not justify keeping it due to $$$, and returned it. Now I can’t stop thinking about it. But it was SO impractical and I’d probably only wear it to art galleries, which I haven’t even set foot in since before the pandemic. (Also, it arrived thrown into a box in an open plastic bag, so it was not a thrilling experience to receive.)
> 
> Of course I am regretting returning it, even though it was the right choice for my wallet. But now I’m experiencing that “the one that got away” remorse. But it’s just a weird handbag! And it was heavy and totally ridiculous! Think I have shopping fatigue and have lost my mind. Thank goodness NAS is only once a year!
> 
> Might need emotional support during this difficult time. Is there a handbag remorse thread?
> 
> View attachment 5576746



Hi

I think you mad a good decision.  I love Ferragamo and have two of their handbags.  They are so classic.  This is not.  You could easily tire of it.  Wait and save and get one you really love.  When you purchase go into the store and have the lovely experience of choosing it trying it on and walking out with it beautifully wrapped.  They always come with lovely dust bags.  I hope this helps...


----------



## englishprof

I, too, ordered some more, by next weekend, so I'll have my final return pile ready . My last few items (she says slightly sincerely) are:

This shirt, which falls into the "I'm not sure if I like it or not, but the 1 review and price suggest I should give it a try" category: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/womens-mixed-media-t-shirt/6616954
This jeans that someone earlier in the thread really liked, and I've been stalking. Don't know if I'm between sizes, but I had limited choices, so I only ordered one pair: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/wit-and...ge-regular-petite-nordstrom-exclusive/6444749
Another polo for my husband (who is weeding out some older ones): https://www.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-tech-smart-pique-polo-regular-big-tall/6466930
A non-NAS item but the same style as these--  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/explore...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=335  --that I bought on the first Ambassador shopping day but wasn't sure about the color. I'm posting a photo because it was really weird when I was up too late the other night (I'm not a great sleeper), and these popped up from an older wish list for $53! (My friend owns them, and they're super cute.) 




The hardest part of the sale ending is not so much the stuff but the community and cheer you all provide! I love returning each season, recognizing names and "meeting" new friends, and I always feel a bit of withdrawal when that ends . 

Stay cool and well, and happy shopping, everyone!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

bunnylou said:


> During the NAS shopping mayhem, I noticed my dream (completely ridiculous but beautiful to me) Ferragamo bag was 70% off. I purchased it and could not justify keeping it due to $$$, and returned it. Now I can’t stop thinking about it. But it was SO impractical and I’d probably only wear it to art galleries, which I haven’t even set foot in since before the pandemic. (Also, it arrived thrown into a box in an open plastic bag, so it was not a thrilling experience to receive.)
> 
> Of course I am regretting returning it, even though it was the right choice for my wallet. But now I’m experiencing that “the one that got away” remorse. But it’s just a weird handbag! And it was heavy and totally ridiculous! Think I have shopping fatigue and have lost my mind. Thank goodness NAS is only once a year!
> 
> Might need emotional support during this difficult time. Is there a handbag remorse thread?
> 
> View attachment 5576746



As beautiful as the bag is of its heavy you will not get much use out of it. Don’t have return remorse for something that would end up sitting in your closet collecting dust.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know if I’ll make any last minute purchases. I might get a extra shampoo but I don’t need anything else. I also bought a few non nsale bags online that I’m waiting for not sure which one I will keep. Unfortunately it was shipped UDS so who knows whenever it will come lol.


----------



## JoesGirl

Just had the ivory Nordstrom Signature hoodie delivered. LOVE it but it has a snag right on the left breast. It’s tiny but still there.  {heavy sigh} So back it goes.  Luckily there was another in stock I was able to snag.  Fingers crossed it’ll ship.


----------



## jane

paula3boys said:


> I was looking at the site today and it says Nordstrom cardholders get free 2 day shipping (at least on the shoes I was contemplating).


Wow awesome! I placed an order this morning for a Bernardo leather jacket -- I put it on my wish list last night when it was full price and it went to 30% off today. 

I just checked my confirmation email and it says free expedited shipping!! Yay!


----------



## organizeitall

Got a popback on the Wolf Caroline jewelry box in ivory after my cancellation on the order I had places right when icon sale started. Arrived yesterday and it is mismarked - says ivory on box and is pink not ivory.  I had also ordered pink just in case before the ivory popped back so now i have 2 pink ones, 0 ivory. Also it is very large like a rollaboard suitcase size almost. Sadly i think both will be returned. I need something smaller but at this point don’t want to deal with another order!


----------



## Lily's Mom

I feel like I did really well in this sale.  The things I thought I would want or like weren't always the same as what I kept but I've found that I'm all the happier for it.   I had a lot of difficulty with shoes this year and returned probably 7 pairs due to sizing issues.  I was disappointed that the P448's didn't work out for me but I do love the Rag and Bones I ended up with.  I also love the Aquatalia Colbie bootie that I bought and am happy they are weather proof and stain resistant.  They are so well made I'm sure I'll have them for years.  Tomorrow I should be receiving the Born black suede mule which had good reviews for comfort so I'm hoping they work out too.  I would love a shoe I can just slip on and go.  I also just ordered some brown boots by Joseph Seibel but was confused on sizing so ordered two different sizes.  Somehow I ended up with 4 coats/jackets but living in Michigan you really need a variety of weights and lengths for the ever-changing weather.  I purchased quite a bit in beauty and some bras and pj's.  I really didn't order much in clothing but the two sweaters I bought I really like.  The one final item I'm debating is a sweater by Vince https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-wool-cashmere-rib-tunic-sweater/6851647?origin=wishlist-personal that I'm positive I've been influenced by many of you in this community.  I was hoping to see additional reviews on the sweater so I would have a better idea as to which size to order.  I know someone on this thread said Vince sweaters run large but this sweater doesn't look oversized (which I prefer) so I'm trying to decide.  Outside of my own purchases I really enjoy coming here and seeing what everyone else buys or returns. I know it was mentioned earlier and I agree that this community is really great to participate in and I look forward to it every year.


----------



## JoesGirl

Ohhhh I like the looks of that Vince sweater.  i have the cardigan, purchased a small but didn’t see the sweater in store when I went.


----------



## Lily's Mom

JoesGirl said:


> Ohhhh I like the looks of that Vince sweater.  i have the cardigan, purchased a small but didn’t see the sweater in store when I went.


Thank-you I think I like the looks of a lot of their sweaters.  They look so well made with beautiful coloring.  I love the cardigan too but I just don't end up wearing them and they are too nice not to be worn.  I might end up ordering two different sizes.


----------



## Kapster

nikki626 said:


> I got my normal jeans size in these jeans, I would say that mother runs inconsistent, while I took my typical size in these I have tried on others that I needed to size up. I think their amount of stretch varies which then makes the fit inconsistent


Thank you for letting me know! And good point about the stretch. A pair one size larger than I wanted popped up this evening, so I ended up purchasing them just to try. If I love them maybe I can just get the waist taken in or something. We shall see!


----------



## VSOP

Purchased another pair of boots I was hoping to not like, but instead it’s love love love. Lol

Oh well. It’s my birthday month and I’ve treated myself very well.


----------



## paula3boys

I dropped off returns at USPS with the new scan (they print label) on:
1- 7/18: Haven't received update from Nordstrom yet
2- 7/19: Just received update from Nordstrom saying that they are processing the return
3- 7/19: Haven't received update from Nordstrom yet

I am happy with how quick package 2 was processed and hope that I will get something for 1 & 3 very shortly. How have your experiences been with the mailed returns?


----------



## bunnylou

Feel better about the Ferragamo bag return. Thanks, everyone!

I did order the Vince leggings with all the rave reviews. Can’t wait til they arrive to try them on! Then I’m done. For real.


----------



## Lily's Mom

paula3boys said:


> I dropped off returns at USPS with the new scan (they print label) on:
> 1- 7/18: Haven't received update from Nordstrom yet
> 2- 7/19: Just received update from Nordstrom saying that they are processing the return
> 3- 7/19: Haven't received update from Nordstrom yet
> 
> I am happy with how quick package 2 was processed and hope that I will get something for 1 & 3 very shortly. How have your experiences been with the mailed returns?


I have been using the mailed return process for all my returns.  I am very happy with the process and like how you can track it on your purchase page.  I would say the turn around process for me has been about a week from the time I drop off until the refund shows up on my account.  By time this sale ends and I finish with all my returns the mail clerk and I will be on a first name basis.


----------



## GoStanford

paula3boys said:


> I dropped off returns at USPS with the new scan (they print label) on:
> 1- 7/18: Haven't received update from Nordstrom yet
> 2- 7/19: Just received update from Nordstrom saying that they are processing the return
> 3- 7/19: Haven't received update from Nordstrom yet
> 
> I am happy with how quick package 2 was processed and hope that I will get something for 1 & 3 very shortly. How have your experiences been with the mailed returns?



I am starting a mailed return now.  I wanted to go by the store to try on a couple of additional things (shoes) but schedule is too busy.  I really appreciate these free return options!


----------



## waddleod

I got the smaller size Vince pleated dress today. This just isn’t going to work for me. The bust is still too big and there is still extra material bulging out in the back. I have a plus sized body without the plus sized chest to go with it—I think for someone with the right proportions this will be really nice. If I ever see the next size down in store I will try it on but I think that will be too small in the waist so not going to order online.

I wasn’t planning to go back to a store but this thread has me wanting to try on the Ilse J shoes and I also want to try on a jumpsuit of all things that I saw online (not NAS) so I think I’ll take my returns to the regular store instead of the closer rack.


----------



## bunnylou

JoesGirl said:


> Just had the ivory Nordstrom Signature hoodie delivered. LOVE it but it has a snag right on the left breast. It’s tiny but still there.  {heavy sigh} So back it goes.  Luckily there was another in stock I was able to snag.  Fingers crossed it’ll ship.


May the second snag not be snagged!


----------



## bunnylou

Just got a cancellation for Vince leggings in XS, which are still in stock online.


----------



## buggiewomma

I’m starting to get the withdrawal too. Not from the sale but from this fun party that we have here every summer. I really enjoy all of your company and support and humor.
Can we just find things to keep talking about all year?!


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> I’m starting to get the withdrawal too. Not from the sale but from this fun party that we have here every summer. I really enjoy all of your company and support and humor.
> Can we just find things to keep talking about all year?!


I'm in


----------



## Lelaina752

Lily's Mom said:


> I feel like I did really well in this sale.  The things I thought I would want or like weren't always the same as what I kept but I've found that I'm all the happier for it.   I had a lot of difficulty with shoes this year and returned probably 7 pairs due to sizing issues.  I was disappointed that the P448's didn't work out for me but I do love the Rag and Bones I ended up with.  I also love the Aquatalia Colbie bootie that I bought and am happy they are weather proof and stain resistant.  They are so well made I'm sure I'll have them for years.  Tomorrow I should be receiving the Born black suede mule which had good reviews for comfort so I'm hoping they work out too.  I would love a shoe I can just slip on and go.  I also just ordered some brown boots by Joseph Seibel but was confused on sizing so ordered two different sizes.  Somehow I ended up with 4 coats/jackets but living in Michigan you really need a variety of weights and lengths for the ever-changing weather.  I purchased quite a bit in beauty and some bras and pj's.  I really didn't order much in clothing but the two sweaters I bought I really like.  The one final item I'm debating is a sweater by Vince https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-wool-cashmere-rib-tunic-sweater/6851647?origin=wishlist-personal that I'm positive I've been influenced by many of you in this community.  I was hoping to see additional reviews on the sweater so I would have a better idea as to which size to order.  I know someone on this thread said Vince sweaters run large but this sweater doesn't look oversized (which I prefer) so I'm trying to decide.  Outside of my own purchases I really enjoy coming here and seeing what everyone else buys or returns. I know it was mentioned earlier and I agree that this community is really great to participate in and I look forward to it every year.



I bought that Vince sweater and I really love it.  It is more fitted like it is shown in the pictures.  I went with my usual size. Hope that helps and that you like it if you get it!

I would have purchased the cardigan but did not because of the v shape on the back of the neck.  It's such a small detail but it bothers me for some silly reason.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Lelaina752 said:


> I bought that Vince sweater and I really love it.  It is more fitted like it is shown in the pictures.  I went with my usual size. Hope that helps and that you like it if you get it!
> 
> I would have purchased the cardigan but did not because of the v shape on the back of the neck.  It's such a small detail but it bothers me for some silly reason.


Thank you  that does help.  I watched the sales associate video which seemed to suggest you could wear two different sizes.  Like your true to size for tunic and one size down for fitted.  I even checked at Neiman Marcus for similar styles and did their true fit size calculator but thought it might be too small.  I guess it's because I'm not familiar with their sizing that makes me so unsure.  I did order the sweater last night.  I thought of ordering two sizes (I might still) but I'm kind of tired of returning.  I thought I could always exchange it if still available and if it's not then it's not meant to be.  Glad you love your sweater - I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bunnylou

Help! I ordered these. Might be too small, but need to at least TRY them, because…


----------



## lovemyrescues

englishprof said:


> I'm in


We can talk about other Nordstrom finds especially when they are sale items (inc Rack items).


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> Help! I ordered these. Might be too small, but need to at least TRY them, because…
> 
> View attachment 5577410


Wait what?


----------



## buggiewomma

lovemyrescues said:


> We can talk about other Nordstrom finds especially when they are sale items (inc Rack items).


Yeeeeaaaaaay!!!


----------



## buggiewomma

bunnylou said:


> Help! I ordered these. Might be too small, but need to at least TRY them, because…
> 
> View attachment 5577410


Oooh! I love quirky stuff like this! This is totally the kind of thing that I would’ve worn in my office days and been reprimanded for… and I’d be like “they’re black heels, they’re business casual, men wear ties with coffee mugs and donuts on them… is there a particular employee handbook that you are referencing when you say these are not appropriate?”

Or maybe you’re joking about buying them but I love them __

… And in addition to every day you can wear them on Halloween as part of your sexy mouse costume.


----------



## bunnylou

lovemyrescues said:


> Wait what?


Haha they are made by Puppets and Puppets and are in the designer sale. 

They spark joy!


----------



## lovemyrescues

bunnylou said:


> Haha they are made by Puppets and Puppets and are in the designer sale.
> 
> They spark joy!


If you buy them I want to see them styled!


----------



## bunnylou

buggiewomma said:


> Oooh! I love quirky stuff like this! This is totally the kind of thing that I would’ve worn in my office days and been reprimanded for… and I’d be like “they’re black heels, they’re business casual, men wear ties with coffee mugs and donuts on them… is there a particular employee handbook that you are referencing when you say these are not appropriate?”
> 
> Or maybe you’re joking about buying them but I love them __
> 
> … And in addition to every day you can wear them on Halloween as part of your sexy mouse costume.


Oh they shipped, so I’ll be able to try them soon! I work with creatives, so wearing these to our quarterly in-office meetings is a-ok. Also plan to wear them to Target, the grocery store, dentist…. YOLO!

My July purchases this year were the basics: moonlight pjs, eye cream, workout tees, jeans, baking pans, cheese wedge shoes…


----------



## lovemyrescues

Beauty Deal today: Save 25% on Kiehl's (excluding Anniversary Beauty Exclusive sets). Today only, while supply lasts.

Tomorrow is national lipstick day (Save up to 50% on selected lip makeup)

Saturday is the last beauty deal day: Save up to 40% on selected products from your favorite brands.


----------



## chloethelovely

bunnylou said:


> Is there a handbag remorse thread?
> 
> View attachment 5576746


If there's not, there ought to be.  There's a Dior Book Tote that I can't even find on resale that haunts my dreams.


----------



## carolswin

paula3boys said:


> I dropped off returns at USPS with the new scan (they print label) on:
> 1- 7/18: Haven't received update from Nordstrom yet
> 2- 7/19: Just received update from Nordstrom saying that they are processing the return
> 3- 7/19: Haven't received update from Nordstrom yet
> 
> I am happy with how quick package 2 was processed and hope that I will get something for 1 & 3 very shortly. How have your experiences been with the mailed returns?



Mine still takes 2-3 weeks from drop off to credit. The way returns are updating under purchases is fantastic.


----------



## nikki626

Did any of you purchase or have comments on the sweater blazer by vince, is it itchy.. it is enough to wear alone in fall to early winter.  It seems to be a wool alpaca blend with makes me think itchy but could be wrong.


----------



## Kapster

bunnylou said:


> Help! I ordered these. Might be too small, but need to at least TRY them, because…
> 
> View attachment 5577410


You may not get a "hole" lot of use out of them, but they're quite special! A very dairy-ing fashion choice!


----------



## asdmom2

nikki626 said:


> Did any of you purchase or have comments on the sweater blazer by vince, is it itchy.. it is enough to wear alone in fall to early winter.  It seems to be a wool alpaca blend with makes me think itchy but could be wrong.



I thought it was itchy. That said… I’m super sensitive to fabrics and generally if there’s ANY wool at all, I can’t handle it. I don’t feel like anyone else has said it’s itchy, so it’s probably just me. I liked it, but I knew I wouldn’t wear it.


----------



## nikki626

asdmom2 said:


> I thought it was itchy. That said… I’m super sensitive to fabrics and generally if there’s ANY wool at all, I can’t handle it. I don’t feel like anyone else has said it’s itchy, so it’s probably just me. I liked it, but I knew I wouldn’t wear it.



Thank you - Im not super sensitive and my thought was that I would wear it over a long-sleeved item.... still debating it is the cart


----------



## Daisy22

nikki626 said:


> Did any of you purchase or have comments on the sweater blazer by vince, is it itchy.. it is enough to wear alone in fall to early winter.  It seems to be a wool alpaca blend with makes me think itchy but could be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 5577564


It was a good length for short people - I'm 5ft 2in, but the arms were long. It also made me look frumpy IMO. It was really nice material though. Not itchy and warm like a fleece jacket. I returned it.


----------



## VSOP

Did anyone buy the Diamond huggie earrings this year or in past sales?  Please let me know how you like them or any cons! I ended up buying a pair but not sure if I’ll keep. 

TIA


----------



## lisaroberts

Kapster said:


> You may not get a "hole" lot of use out of them, but they're quite special! A very dairy-ing fashion choice!


I thought they were maybe a little cheesy!


----------



## Lillianlm

Thank you to those who recommended the Vince leggings. They are divine and totally elevate the leggings look. I can’t wait to wear them.

Also, I’m sending all of you in this lovely little corner of TPF a big thank you. I dare say that I’m not in the same age group as most of you — I’m in my mid 60’s but I enjoy fashion and have loved reading your thoughts and seeing your photos. I really haven’t piped in much because I know my choices are different than many of yours (and I can tell you all about Eileen Fisher, a staple in my closet for years) but you’ve exposed me to brands that I’ve never bought before, like Vince. In fact, thanks to you all, I’ve ordered two more Vince items in addition to the leggings (the pleated dress and the cropped linen/cotton jacket), and I’m delighted to try different looks based upon your comments and recommendations. It’s been great — see you next year!


----------



## nikki626

Lillianlm said:


> Thank you to those who recommended the Vince leggings. They are divine and totally elevate the leggings look. I can’t wait to wear them.
> 
> Also, I’m sending all of you in this lovely little corner of TPF a big thank you. I dare say that I’m not in the same age group as most of you — I’m in my mid 60’s but I enjoy fashion and have loved reading your thoughts and seeing your photos. I really haven’t piped in much because I know my choices are different than many of yours (and I can tell you all about Eileen Fisher, a staple in my closet for years) but you’ve exposed me to brands that I’ve never bought before, like Vince. In fact, thanks to you all, I’ve ordered two more Vince items in addition to the leggings (the pleated dress and the cropped linen/cotton jacket), and I’m delighted to try different looks based upon your comments and recommendations. It’s been great — see you next year!



The nice thing about this group is that we are all fashion lovers in our 20's 30's 40's 50's and beyond.  Wanting to look put together - what that means to you - is ageless.


----------



## hmfishy

nikki626 said:


> Did any of you purchase or have comments on the sweater blazer by vince, is it itchy.. it is enough to wear alone in fall to early winter.  It seems to be a wool alpaca blend with makes me think itchy but could be wrong.


I did, after catching my size at my local store! It's very plush and soft; even though I'm usually sensitive to wool, I didn't experience any itchiness. It's roomy enough, even though I sized down, to wear a sweater underneath, so I think it can be warm enough to handle fall and early winter.


----------



## nikki626

hmfishy said:


> I did, after catching my size at my local store! It's very plush and soft; even though I'm usually sensitive to wool, I didn't experience any itchiness. It's roomy enough, even though I sized down, to wear a sweater underneath, so I think it can be warm enough to handle fall and early winter.


Thank you...!!!


----------



## purly

I ordered a Barbour jacket and it was too large, so I returned it in store and ordered a smaller size online. Then I noticed the discount was less than before. Did the discount reduce over time or are different sizes sold at different discounts?


----------



## SoCalGal2016

buggiewomma said:


> Okay first up the two allsaints jackets…
> 
> Caden 8 from tearex and denim balfern. Both very comfy! Probably could size down but I HATE tight jackets. They have to comfortably pass the hug test.
> 
> View attachment 5574096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574100


Did you end up keeping the Caden leather jacket?  Since I was between sizes in the Reiss leather jacket, I returned them and bought the Caden jacket in the same size of my other AS Dalby jacket. It really looks great on you so fingers crossed the sizing works out for me this time.


----------



## VSOP

Did anyone get these ear jackets? How do you like them? It shows sold out.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882155


----------



## DreamingBeauty

bunnylou said:


> Oh they shipped, so I’ll be able to try them soon! I work with creatives, so wearing these to our quarterly in-office meetings is a-ok. Also plan to wear them to Target, the grocery store, dentist…. YOLO!
> 
> My July purchases this year were the basics: moonlight pjs, eye cream, workout tees, jeans, baking pans, cheese wedge shoes…


They are cute, they make me want to get out my Marc Jacobs mouse ballet flats!


----------



## buggiewomma

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Did you end up keeping the Caden leather jacket?  Since I was between sizes in the Reiss leather jacket, I returned them and bought the Caden jacket in the same size of my other AS Dalby jacket. It really looks great on you so fingers crossed the sizing works out for me this time.


Thank you!! Yea I kept it. It fits well without being too snug and limiting movement, which I hate. It’s my usual jacket size… 8 or M, and it 
 fits similarly to my other jackets that I have in similar styles. 
I hope it works for you!!!! Has it shipped yet?


----------



## bag_girl1234

purly said:


> I ordered a Barbour jacket and it was too large, so I returned it in store and ordered a smaller size online. Then I noticed the discount was less than before. Did the discount reduce over time or are different sizes sold at different discounts?



Was it an anniversary sale item or regular sale? Nordstrom recently had an extra 25% off regular sale items, but it was temporary.


----------



## bunnylou

Can’t remember if we discussed sizing for the Vince leggings. Seems like they run super small? I’m 5’3ish (think I shrank a bit after 40) 115 lbs, 25 inch waist and ordered both small and x-small. X-small was cancelled for some odd reason (not low stock or OOS) and I can’t decide if I should reorder to try that size before the sale ends or just wait for the small and do an exchange if necessary after the sale. Sizing sounds a bit odd for these. I took an xxs in the pleated dress but that doesn’t help with leggings!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

buggiewomma said:


> Thank you!! Yea I kept it. It fits well without being too snug and limiting movement, which I hate. It’s my usual jacket size… 8 or M, and it
> fits similarly to my other jackets that I have in similar styles.
> I hope it works for you!!!! Has it shipped yet?


It has not shipped yet. It is still showing preparing to ship. I also found the same jacket in suede on the ASOS website for $275 and ordered that one also. Fingers crossed one of these works out!



			https://www.asos.com/us/allsaints/allsaints-caden-suede-biker-jacket-in-brown/prd/24043155?custref=255622635&affid=25199&channelref=email&orderref=757212367


----------



## llogie

Bought a second Vince cardigan.  This time in the cream color and size S.  I have the dark navy in XS.


----------



## JoesGirl

I bought the camel in the small and hope to add the navy when it goes clearance.


----------



## titania029

I took my friend to this sale last weekend, she had never heard of it before. She got these Marc Fisher pumps, said they are very comfortable. They look like torture devices to me. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/marc-fisher-ltd-everly-pointed-toe-pump-women/6882732?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=001
		


I got myself this Nordstrom dress. Not part of the sale, but I was so happy to find a natural fiber maxi dress that works for my height!


----------



## JoesGirl

Just received this Allsaints denim jacket, tried it on and poof, zipper broke. Wasn’t even trying to zip it up! Outside of that, I really like the jacket. Didn’t think I would, luckily I have another size coming so we shall see if that has a functional zipper.


----------



## KathrynS

Doing all my returns tomorrow. Will miss you ladies until next year!


----------



## bunnylou

JoesGirl said:


> Just received this Allsaints denim jacket, tried it on and poof, zipper broke. Wasn’t even trying to zip it up! Outside of that, I really like the jacket. Didn’t think I would, luckily I have another size coming so we shall see if that has a functional zipper.
> View attachment 5578509


Auuuugh! The zipper strikes again!


----------



## Annisalelover

JoesGirl said:


> Just received this Allsaints denim jacket, tried it on and poof, zipper broke. Wasn’t even trying to zip it up! Outside of that, I really like the jacket. Didn’t think I would, luckily I have another size coming so we shall see if that has a functional zipper.
> View attachment 5578509


Can you tell me about the fit?  I wear a size medium, 8-10 and can ‘t decide if the 8 or 10 will fit.  This might be my last last minute purchase?  Thank you!


----------



## JoesGirl

KathrynS said:


> Doing all my returns tomorrow. Will miss you ladies until next year!


Awww, this is the part I don’t like.  Saying goodbye till next year.  See ya, have a great year!!!


bunnylou said:


> Auuuugh! The zipper strikes again!


I know! I read a couple of reviews about it but was sure it was a fluke.  Nope.  


Annisalelover said:


> Can you tell me about the fit?  I wear a size medium, 8-10 and can ‘t decide if the 8 or 10 will fit.  This might be my last last minute purchase?  Thank you!


Sure! I am broad shouldere, 5”3 and weight 150.  I ordered a six (not my normal size) because I have this Allsaints jacket in a six and it fits perfect. With room for shirt/sweater underneath.  My normal size with tops is a medium or 10/12 depending on the label. For example, I’m a small in Vince and Eileen Fisher but the large in this Z & V tshirt. Anyway. Sorry I am babbling at this point, the six I could put on and sleeves were perfect but no way, it’s too small. I ordered a 12 a couple of days after I purchased the six just in case and I feel the 12 will fit with room to wear something underneath and fully zip up. I am sure the sleeves will be too long but am hoping because it’s denim I can have alterations take them up from the top of the sleeve since there is a zipper at the bottom.

All that to say I’d order the 10 if I were you.


----------



## Annisalelover

JoesGirl said:


> Awww, this is the part I don’t like.  Saying goodbye till next year.  See ya, have a great year!!!
> 
> I know! I read a couple of reviews about it but was sure it was a fluke.  Nope.
> 
> Sure! I am broad shouldere, 5”3 and weight 150.  I ordered a six (not my normal size) because I have this Allsaints jacket in a six and it fits perfect. With room for shirt/sweater underneath.  My normal size with tops is a medium or 10/12 depending on the label. For example, I’m a small in Vince and Eileen Fisher but the large in this Z & V tshirt. Anyway. Sorry I am babbling at this point, the six I could put on and sleeves were perfect but no way, it’s too small. I ordered a 12 a couple of days after I purchased the six just in case and I feel the 12 will fit with room to wear something underneath and fully zip up. I am sure the sleeves will be too long but am hoping because it’s denim I can have alterations take them up from the top of the sleeve since there is a zipper at the bottom.
> 
> All that to say I’d order the 10 if I were you.


Thank you!


----------



## tslsusi

I’m so bummed I had items sent to the store and two items had stains. The Nordstrom cashmere sweater had lipstick and the other an expensive frame sweatshirt had a grease stain. Everything is sold out now.


*Nikara said:


> I think I was feeling a little bummed out as I was excited to get it with a good discount after holding myself back last year from getting it.  Like you said if I have gotten it from a second hand site, then I would expect it to be used of course.  I already took it to Nordstrom Rack (closer to me) and the person took a sniffed and confirmed my suspicion, he said it would be marked as damaged goods and not be resold anymore.  It's just sad as there is nothing wrong with it and I hope Nordstrom has better protocol of accepting returns from customers or have the Nordstrom second hand site again that someone else was mentioning.


this just happened to me too.  I had items sent to the store and two items had stains. The Nordstrom cashmere sweater had lipstick and the other (an expensive frame sweatshirt) smelled weird and had a grease stain. Everything is sold out now. The SA said the same thing they must have worn it and returned it. The grease stain was the size of a gold ball, unsure how they could miss it


----------



## orchidsuns

My favorite buys: Vince camel cardigan coat (waiting for small to come in the mail; medium was too big), Nordstrom ivory and olive cashmere hoodies, light sand suede rag and bone sneakers, and ivory FP swim too deep sweater. Can you tell I love neutrals? The cashmere hoodie and sneakers were influenced by this thread! It was the first year that nothing cancelled on me too!


----------



## JoesGirl

orchidsuns said:


> My favorite buys: Vince camel cardigan coat (waiting for small to come in the mail; medium was too big), Nordstrom ivory and olive cashmere hoodies, light sand suede rag and bone sneakers, and ivory FP swim too deep sweater. Can you tell I love neutrals? The cashmere hoodie and sneakers were influenced by this thread! It was the first year that nothing cancelled on me too!


Oh I like this! I’ll go next.  
Favorite buys: Vince Camel Cardigan, Nordstrom ivory and olive hoodies.  Still waiting for the ivory to ship, Rag & Bone boots in olive and caramel, Rails Rail Loren button up shirt, Vince oversized cotton blend Shacket, Z & V Amour tshirt LOVE this, already have worn it twice, and lastly the Allsaints Luella Shacket.  

Who’s next?!


----------



## rutabaga

orchidsuns said:


> My favorite buys: Vince camel cardigan coat (waiting for small to come in the mail; medium was too big), Nordstrom ivory and olive cashmere hoodies, light sand suede rag and bone sneakers, and ivory FP swim too deep sweater. Can you tell I love neutrals? The cashmere hoodie and sneakers were influenced by this thread! It was the first year that nothing cancelled on me too!


I didn’t have any cancellations either! I only placed four orders this year, I think that’s a record low


----------



## lilmountaingirl

So far I've only received the AllSaints Xonda hoody, which I like, and the Charlotte Tilbury eyeshadow pencils.  I love eyeshadow pencils so hope these work for me.  Still waiting for everything else I ordered, the Nordstrom cz ball chain necklace, the BFD Cabin cardigan, Splendid puff shoulder top, the Free People dare to dream cardi.  So I'm not sure what faves will be or even what I will keep or return.  I also bought a lot from other places.  I really wanted a denim jacket but they just aren't practical for my climate.  That's so hard for me lol.


----------



## Annisalelover

Favorite buys:  club Monaco cashmere sweater, AG frayed hem boot cut jeans, Cinq a Sept paisley blouse, and Paige Cleo belle blouse.  Also the Zella mixed medium jacket is very cute!   I am on the hunt for the All saints denim jacket!  
Ladies, it has been a lot of fun this past couple months!  Thank you for all the tryons and pics and all the sizing advice!  See you all next May, if not before!


----------



## rutabaga

I’m enjoying reading other people’s best of lists. My purchases were pretty boring:

EF reversible coat: if I keep this, this will be my favorite purchase from the sale
LM shadow stick trio
Stila liquid eyeliner duo
Ilse Jacobsen tulip sneaker in white 

I returned the Reiss coat, dress, and grey expandable LC tote.


----------



## JoesGirl

Best of luck finding the denim jacket! I think it’s worth the hunt.  For what it’s worth I am returning a six tomorrow to Washington Square in Tigard Or.  Happy hunting!


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> I’m enjoying reading other people’s best of lists. My purchases were pretty boring:
> 
> EF reversible coat: if I keep this, this will be my favorite purchase from the sale
> LM shadow stick trio
> Stila liquid eyeliner duo
> Ilse Jacobsen tulip sneaker in white
> 
> I returned the Reiss coat, dress, and grey expandable LC tote.



I had my eye on that EF coat.  I love that it’s reversible.  I have the Reiss coat coming.  I have a feeling it’ll be a return, I’m only 5”3.


----------



## buggiewomma

SoCalGal2016 said:


> It has not shipped yet. It is still showing preparing to ship. I also found the same jacket in suede on the ASOS website for $275 and ordered that one also. Fingers crossed one of these works out!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asos.com/us/allsaints/allsaints-caden-suede-biker-jacket-in-brown/prd/24043155?custref=255622635&affid=25199&channelref=email&orderref=757212367


Oooooh good find! I hope the NAS one ships so that you get the choice


----------



## buggiewomma

JoesGirl said:


> Just received this Allsaints denim jacket, tried it on and poof, zipper broke. Wasn’t even trying to zip it up! Outside of that, I really like the jacket. Didn’t think I would, luckily I have another size coming so we shall see if that has a functional zipper.
> View attachment 5578509


Omg! I’m hesitant to keep mine even though the zipper works right now. I’m totally gonna worry about it breaking with all the issues people are having!


----------



## buggiewomma

My favorite favorite buy is the Monica vinader siren drop green onyx earrings. Love them! 
After that my three jackets… allsaints Caden and balfern denim, and Z&V rock denim jacket.

And of course the Z&V star cardigan which I didn’t get at Nordstrom. But it was NAS inspired! 

Oh, and obviously the boy smells smokin-a-blunt candle.


----------



## Annisalelover

Was able to order the Balfern denim jacket in size 10 this morning!  Hope it ships!


----------



## rebk

My favorite items from the sale are the AG Mari high waist ankle slim straight leg jeans in Night Owl (fit is great and they’re 98% cotton), the AG Farrah Fray bootcut jeans (although I’m still debating if I’ll cut them myself cuz I’m only 5’4”, or have them professionally altered) and the Z&V upper star embellished cotton sweatshirt in black. I had never heard of Z&V before, but am impressed with the quality, so much so that I ordered the Z&V Love embellished cotton zip hoodie in white (waiting for it to arrive). 

This is an amazing site…I love the people here. Love the pics of everyone’s try-ons. And especially love the humor!!! See you all next year!


----------



## titania029

My favorite buy is the Sijo duvet cover, because I can use it now, and it is so soft! It is over 100 degrees here, hard to think about my other purchases. But I also love the Bernardo Selma loafers and BlankNYC suede skirt.

Next year I might try those Vince leggings. Looking forward to seeing you all next year!


----------



## pinky7129

I love the blanc jacket everyone kept posting. It looked ok online, but I love it on! Got a suit for a hubs as well.

I also brought the bombas socks. What is the appeal? I dont understand....

I kept one Farm Rio dress, but it may go back. Ill see how I feel in a week or two. I also brought those pink volcanic candles and the black allsaints shirt. One barefoot dreams blanket. I think that was it?


----------



## rutabaga

JoesGirl said:


> I had my eye on that EF coat.  I love that it’s reversible.  I have the Reiss coat coming.  I have a feeling it’ll be a return, I’m only 5”3.


Did you get the camel or navy coat? I hope it works out for you! IME Reiss is not petite friendly.


----------



## rutabaga

I may have ordered these Sweaty Betty shorts this morning. I love zippered pockets and think these would be perfect for hiking in Cinque Terre later this year:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5922144


----------



## lovemyrescues

The Rack has up to 50% off for EF and also some sale items on the regular Nordstrom site. Remember you can return Rack items at the regular Nordstrom stores now.


----------



## nikki626

JoesGirl said:


> Oh I like this! I’ll go next.
> Favorite buys: Vince Camel Cardigan, Nordstrom ivory and olive hoodies.  Still waiting for the ivory to ship, Rag & Bone boots in olive and caramel, Rails Rail Loren button up shirt, Vince oversized cotton blend Shacket, Z & V Amour tshirt LOVE this, already have worn it twice, and lastly the Allsaints Luella Shacket.
> 
> Who’s next?!



The mother denim that I got wearing already on full repeat, the French connection cotton sweaters, the T&B bomber jacket and some PJs


----------



## Kapster

The pop-backs are coming in fast and furious! I was just able to order a La Ligne sweater, so hopefully it won't get canceled. If there's anything that has been on your wish list since the beginning, it might be worth checking periodically to see if anything reappears for you.


----------



## JoesGirl

rutabaga said:


> Did you get the camel or navy coat? I hope it works out for you! IME Reiss is not petite friendly.


The camel.  I agree, they are not petite friendly.  Off to do my returns!  

see ya’ll this afternoon it’s supposed to be 100 today so I’m in and out and back home.


----------



## nikki626

pinky7129 said:


> I love the blanc jacket everyone kept posting. It looked ok online, but I love it on! Got a suit for a hubs as well.
> 
> I also brought the bombas socks. What is the appeal? I dont understand....
> 
> I kept one Farm Rio dress, but it may go back. Ill see how I feel in a week or two. I also brought those pink volcanic candles and the black allsaints shirt. One barefoot dreams blanket. I think that was it?



I got the no-show bombas and I love them. They are the only no-show that stay in place on my foot. So to me this was a great find.  The reviews said they ran big and I wear an 11, so this again worked in my favor.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Favs: Hands down the R&B sneakers are my favorite. Also the La Ligne sweater that sold out fast I cannot wait to wear. T&B Bomber, AllSaints Kita black leather bag and a big surprise the black and white tweed shacket from BB Dakota. Oh also Mother jeans and the Nordstrom cashmere sweater set in olive green.


----------



## nikki626

I may have placed another order last-minute order last night.  The wine made me do it!!

These Marc Fisher boots were on and off the list so I decided to pull the trigger   
I had this V&Z but in large and it was too big going to give the medium a try 

This Allsaints backpack came yesterday, I already put my stuff it in to wear out today


----------



## Lillianlm

I had an very successful shopping experience this year. Among the things I am keeping are: The Barbour Constable jacket; EF ribbed ballet tunic and matching ribbed split hem pants; Mephisto Helen sandals; Wolf Caroline quilted jewelry carrier; Paul Green Natasha loafers (so comfortable); and the lovely Vince leggings. I have a few more items on the way but, all in all, I’m really pleased.


----------



## piosavsfan

Some of my keepers from the sale have been the Avec Les Filles leather jacket, Vince cardigan in both colors, Paul Green Newport Sneakers in both colors, Madewell Bobble cardigan, Madewell oversize softfade tshirt (finally snagged it in sage and peri after stalking returns after two previously canceled orders), and the Monica Vinader Siren Rose Quartz drop earrings (already wore them multiple times!).  

I was hoping to get some dresses but the fit was off on everything I ordered.


----------



## JoesGirl

i was the first person in line when they opened so I was in and out.  Managed to snag this Frank & Eileen sweatshirt in a medium. It will be perfect for the coast next weekend.

Got shipping notification on this Allsaints tshirt I’ve been obsessed ever since it was posted earlier in this thread.  Thanks for enabling me.


----------



## englishprof

Saw someone grabbing this "last one" in store, so I just ordered when it popped back in the Terre color. #panicbuying  


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/edie-chevron-quilted-tote/6900849?origin=wishlist-personal


----------



## vt2159

I can't believe the sale is almost over and I've hardly commented on here  Life got in the way. I have been lurking every so often and enjoyed reading everyone's posts and seeing try-ons. When the sale started, I was prepping for my honeymoon, which was during the beginning of EA. Plus, I have sooooooo many clothes from previous years that I haven't been clothes shopping this year. My new obsession is Bath & Body Works  My DH loves candles, so when we picked up a couple of them and he started sniffing the body care during the holidays last year, I started getting hooked. I was all sale-out since they had their big summer sale right before the NAS.

Even though I didn't need anything from NAS, I still ended up with a lot of items. I don't think I took advantage of my Icon status very well since I didn't go to any of their event offerings or take advantage of my first day to shop. My favorites have got to be the CG clutch in tortoise (I love the green and purple but don't need three, so will return them, eventually), FP sweater in cobalt, and the Zella jumpsuit. 

I love the convenience of slip-on shoes, so I got these ones here, though I'm undecided whether I should keep them since the area to the side of my pinky toe sticks out and I'm not sure how much it bothers me. 

And the dresses I thought would work well for work.

I'm sad this thread/sale is wrapping up, but I am always looking forward to the next one. I'd be down to continue chatting about N-sales. I love some good deals.


----------



## Westie lover

titania029 said:


> My favorite buy is the Sijo duvet cover, because I can use it now, and it is so soft! It is over 100 degrees here, hard to think about my other purchases. But I also love the Bernardo Selma loafers and BlankNYC suede skirt.
> 
> Next year I might try those Vince leggings. Looking forward to seeing you all next year!


I’m thrilled you purchased the Sijo duvet. I’m always hesitant to recommend brands on a forum since everyone has different taste. Enjoy!


----------



## rutabaga

I’m sure this thread will update in the coming months when former Nsale merchandise goes on sale again, and when it’s spotted at NR.


----------



## bunnylou

Guess what came in the mail today!

The wedges are actually hand-carved wood, which makes them nicer. They are pretty comfortable, too! (My feet are kinda destroyed from some other shoes I wore to the beach last weekend.)





(Apologies for the shredded hallway rug. My two cats get the zoomies and shred it while chasing one another.)


----------



## piosavsfan

bunnylou said:


> Guess what came in the mail today!
> 
> The wedges are actually hand-carved wood, which makes them nicer.
> 
> View attachment 5579276
> View attachment 5579277
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the shredded hallway rug. My two cats get the zoomies and shred it while chasing one another.)


Those are so fun! Are they comfy?


----------



## bunnylou

piosavsfan said:


> Those are so fun! Are they comfy?


Surprisingly, yes!


----------



## titania029

Westie lover said:


> I’m thrilled you purchased the Sijo duvet. I’m always hesitant to recommend brands on a forum since everyone has different taste. Enjoy!


I just share my thoughts on forum. I think of it as a live review, because people can ask me questions if they want to. So feel free to recommend away!


----------



## RhiannonMR

bunnylou said:


> Guess what came in the mail today!
> 
> The wedges are actually hand-carved wood, which makes them nicer. They are pretty comfortable, too! (My feet are kinda destroyed from some other shoes I wore to the beach last weekend.)
> 
> View attachment 5579276
> View attachment 5579277
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the shredded hallway rug. My two cats get the zoomies and shred it while chasing one another.)


Those are SOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## HeatherGrace

You both inspired me as well.  Our new Sijo duvet cover and sheet set is heading towards their first wash!


----------



## titania029

HeatherGrace said:


> You both inspired me as well.  Our new Sijo duvet cover and sheet set is heading towards their first wash!


Enjoy!


----------



## buggiewomma

Hi All, I would love to join those of you who will be keepin it going all year long! 

I love the cheese wedge shoes… how cool that they are wood?!
And I love y’all too!


----------



## lbg4unme

Love this thread and the favorites wrap up is great. 
Favorite item for me is the L’Agence olive leather jacket with gold buttons. It was a surprise keeper and I can’t wait to wear it. 
Second place are the Lana small endless diamond hoops. I’ve already worn them 10+ times. 
Also love the olive cashmere hoodie and VB olive cords (sooo soft and comfortable)
Apparently olive is the new black for me. 

As usual I loved things I didn’t think would work or didn’t wow me online


----------



## titania029

It is time to face the Nordstrom credit card statement...


----------



## raylyn

lovemyrescues said:


> The Rack has up to 50% off for EF and also some sale items on the regular Nordstrom site. Remember you can return Rack items at the regular Nordstrom stores now.


Also check EF .com to compare prices. They are having a 40% off sale on many items. Free shipping and free returns.


----------



## piosavsfan

titania029 said:


> It is time to face the Nordstrom credit card statement...


I spent a lot more than I thought I did. I was surprised I reached Ambassador status at first and then I saw my credit card balance....


----------



## piosavsfan

raylyn said:


> Also check EF .com to compare prices. They are having a 40% off sale on many items. Free shipping and free returns.


I have some items on the way from this sale, too! Already received a linen dress I love.


----------



## tslsusi

Can I get opinions on this dress from the Nas…Should I keep or return? Sorry for the dirty mirror


----------



## pinky7129

tslsusi said:


> Can I get opinions on this dress from the Nas…Should I keep or return? Sorry for the dirty mirror
> 
> View attachment 5579814


It doesn’t look very special, very plain. But if it’s a good price you can always use another black dress!


----------



## titania029

piosavsfan said:


> I spent a lot more than I thought I did. I was surprised I reached Ambassador status at first and then I saw my credit card balance....


When I went to pay using e-bill, the bank website showed this message "this is significantly higher than usual, are you sure?" LOL!


----------



## titania029

tslsusi said:


> Can I get opinions on this dress from the Nas…Should I keep or return? Sorry for the dirty mirror
> 
> View attachment 5579814


It looks good, what are you intending to wear it for? And how many other black dresses do you have already?


----------



## tslsusi

titania029 said:


> It looks good, what are you intending to wear it for? And how many other black dresses do you have already?


I started a new job and wanted a black dress for work


----------



## titania029

tslsusi said:


> I started a new job and wanted a black dress for work


If you don't have any other similar black dresses, then keep it. It's a good work dress.


----------



## IslandBari

tslsusi said:


> I started a new job and wanted a black dress for work


I don't know what kind of job you're starting, but this dress would be too form fitting for most offices.  It looks good on you, but I wouldn't consider it work wear.


----------



## tslsusi

IslandBari said:


> I don't know what kind of job you're starting, but this dress would be too form fitting for most offices.  It looks good on you, but I wouldn't consider it work wear.


Thank you. I felt it was a bit tight, Nordstrom was sold out of the next size.


----------



## titania029

IslandBari said:


> I don't know what kind of job you're starting, but this dress would be too form fitting for most offices.  It looks good on you, but I wouldn't consider it work wear.


Ahh I pictured it with a cardigan or blazer and didn't think it would be a problem.


----------



## lovemyrescues

titania029 said:


> It is time to face the Nordstrom credit card statement...


Yep just had to pay it today.


----------



## lovemyrescues

titania029 said:


> When I went to pay using e-bill, the bank website showed this message "this is significantly higher than usual, are you sure?" LOL!


When we paid it all off today my husband said, that is it for the year right?  I said I was just holding out for a few items to go on deeper discount.  But I am for sure keeping it to just a few Caslon items.  The deeper discounts come at the end of the year.  I feel like I really got some great items from this sale.


----------



## piosavsfan

lovemyrescues said:


> When we paid it all off today my husband said, that is it for the year right?  I said I was just holding out for a few items to go on deeper discount.  But I am for sure keeping it to just a few Caslon items.  The deeper discounts come at the end of the year.  I feel like I really got some great items from this sale.


I'm really happy with what I got, as well. I did much better this year than last year.


----------



## RhiannonMR

I spent less this year than I did last year and I only have one item to return. There just wasn't much there to excite me, and I've become pickier over the years. Being retired has also made a difference. No need to buy work clothing now. As always I've enjoyed the heck out of this thread this year and look forward to next year.


----------



## nikki626

titania029 said:


> It is time to face the Nordstrom credit card statement...


 Yes yes it is and I sent an extra payment to get ahead. I do have a bunch of returns though so I should end up just slightly over what I intially wanted to spend.


----------



## nikki626

piosavsfan said:


> I'm really happy with what I got, as well. I did much better this year than last year.



I really like what I got as well and this is the first time that I'm wearing things already... I think this makes a difference.


----------



## piosavsfan

nikki626 said:


> I really like what I got as well and this is the first time that I'm wearing things already... I think this makes a difference.


Same! I've already worn several things that I bought.


----------



## sabrunka

Now Nordstrom... How is it that the BP cable knit vest was out of stock the ENTIRE time of the anniversary sale, and today there is a full size run, with no size showing low stock? So bizarre.


----------



## carolswin

I had about 10 notifications this morning of things back in stock that have been out day 1 of Influencer access.


----------



## lovemyrescues

carolswin said:


> I had about 10 notifications this morning of things back in stock that have been out day 1 of Influencer access.


If you have an SA you work with maybe they can honor the Anni price.


----------



## titania029

I only had two things in my wish list, and neither came back. I will keep watching them.


----------



## buggiewomma

The “everything suddenly back in stock day after sale” thing is really distasteful. It feels like shameless dishonesty even though they can do whatever they want I suppose. 

I bought the Monica vinader riva diamond cocktail earrings last night (the ones with five circles hanging down). I thought about them the entire sale and finally pulled the trigger. I had $40 of notes burning a hole in my pocket and obviously those put a HUGE dent in a $600 pair of earrings.   

I also am on vacation with my sister right now and she came down the stairs this morning wearing the sweaty Betty boucle pullover from the sale. It was completely not on my radar and of course I see it on her and am now desperate for it 12 hours after I can’t get it on sale. 

This was a a good year though. I’m really excited about my jewlery, jackets, my EF tee dress, and some kitchen stuff!


----------



## Kapster

I have about 20 items on a wish list and nothing has come back in stock! The items that ARE in stock are pop-backs ("only 1 left," "only a few left," etc.)


----------



## nikki626

Kapster said:


> I have about 20 items on a wish list and nothing has come back in stock! The items that ARE in stock are pop-backs ("only 1 left," "only a few left," etc.)



I had one thing on my wish list and it is not back in the color or size that I want.  I suppose some of this is returns, although I know some of it is the way they "do" the sale and what quantities are available at the sale price and what isn't.  Eventually, it all goes on sale again...


----------



## titania029

buggiewomma said:


> The “everything suddenly back in stock day after sale” thing is really distasteful. It feels like shameless dishonesty even though they can do whatever they want I suppose.
> 
> I bought the Monica vinader riva diamond cocktail earrings last night (the ones with five circles hanging down). I thought about them the entire sale and finally pulled the trigger. I had $40 of notes burning a hole in my pocket and obviously those put a HUGE dent in a $600 pair of earrings.
> 
> I also am on vacation with my sister right now and she came down the stairs this morning wearing the sweaty Betty boucle pullover from the sale. It was completely not on my radar and of course I see it on her and am now desperate for it 12 hours after I can’t get it on sale.
> 
> This was a a good year though. I’m really excited about my jewlery, jackets, my EF tee dress, and some kitchen stuff!


This was a good year. I was pleased with my haul, it wasn't an whole lot. Website didn't crash, nothing cancelled, and only a few items out of stock.


----------



## cheermom09

This weird thing happened today... I got the Madewell Stovepipe Jeans sale price $74.90... The tag on them is from Nordstrom Rack and the price is $69 and some cents. Ummm ok??


----------



## lovemyrescues

cheermom09 said:


> This weird thing happened today... I got the Madewell Stovepipe Jeans sale price $74.90... The tag on them is from Nordstrom Rack and the price is $69 and some cents. Ummm ok??


Call customer service maybe they can give you that price.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Of course now that my items are starting to show up I really don't like the things I bought lol.  And the sale is over so I guess I won't be replacing them until everything goes on sale again.  So annoying.  I tried to be so careful in my choices but I didn't make good ones.


----------



## lovemyrescues

lilmountaingirl said:


> Of course now that my items are starting to show up I really don't like the things I bought lol.  And the sale is over so I guess I won't be replacing them until everything goes on sale again.  So annoying.  I tried to be so careful in my choices but I didn't make good ones.


Bummer which items?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

So in the end I spent about as much as last year. I bought zero clothing and shoes--I have too many already! I also ordered and returned some jewelry--Lana earrings and MV necklace. Instead, I focused on Beauty items--Priori LED face mask was my big purchase.

The one big realization for me is that I don't need to be an Ambassador because I'm past the stage of needing trendy items. I've got so much already, I think I'm very close to wardrobe satisfaction!  

It's always fun to see everything that everyone's buying. See you all here next year!


----------



## lisaroberts

So…today I received what is supposed to be a Halogen black dress…instead, I received a Halogen black sweater that has tags on, but looks “used”. Anyone encounter something like this before?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lovemyrescues said:


> Bummer which items?


The Barefoot Dreams Cabin Cardigan was a disappointment for me. I didn't like how heavy it was and the way it drapes. Because of the cut and weight it didn't seem like it would keep me warm.

The Free People Dare to Dream cardigan was also disappointing.  It could've been cute but the pockets weren't the right material for the rest of the sweater so it was weird around the hips.  Also because the pockets were too lightweight for the sweater they folded out and looked like lady parts.  And I can't handle pockets that look like lady parts, lol. 

Also disappointing was the AllSaints Xonda hoodie dress in black.  It has a strong saturated dye smell so I felt as soon as I washed it, the thing would get weird streaks of faded color throughout it. Also in black I couldn't really see the details or cut of it so it just looked like an oversized plain hoodie. I did order this in a teal color, also sale but not anni sale, and did like that one better so I'll probably keep the teal. 

The rest of my items haven't shown up yet.  I'm waiting on a costume necklace and a Sweaty Betty top, a couple Splendid tops.  Hoping I have better luck with some of those.


----------



## piosavsfan

One of my fav purchases arrived yesterday, the La Ligne Braid Stripe Cardigan: http://www.nordstrom.com/s/5895990

I was looking at it for a while but hesitated purchasing because I didn't think it woud fit but it does! Bought it last minute. I wear cardigans pretty much daily and this is a very nice one to add to my collection.


----------



## piosavsfan

I also bought both colors of this Caslon dress: 


			http://www.nordstrom.com/s/6598357
		


The green is great, the blue is 4 inches shorter in the same size.

Do you guys think this is a fluke and I just got an odd one? I prefer the longer length, thinking about exchanging or seeing if they have it in store.


----------



## titania029

I got my last item, the moonlight pajamas in extra small. The sizing on these are pretty generous, I just realized that. I have been wearing small for the last two years, and the shorts recently got too loose. I did lose some weight, but I also thought maybe they stretched out. While anticipating the new set to be cancelled, I bought the similar ones from Target. In comparison, the Target small shorts are the same width as the Nordstrom extra small ones.

I'm keeping both new sets though (Nordstrom and Target), they are both cute, lol!


----------



## nikki626

This tee came today, as well as these two items, sweatshirt with cutout and these sunnies which I really love. Most of my sunnies are dark brown or black and these will be a nice change.. they came with the case thankfully...

My last item shipped today, so I'm waiting for that and two other items to appear.


----------



## rutabaga

I wore the IJ tulip sneakers commuting into the city this week. They’re pretty comfy!




Unfortunately the Sweaty Betty Summit shorts were not keepers. The fabric was thick and made swishing noises with each step, and I was not a fan of the seam down the crotch. They also ran a little large, which made me look matronly.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

rutabaga said:


> I wore the IJ tulip sneakers commuting into the city this week. They’re pretty comfy!
> 
> View attachment 5581589
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Sweaty Betty Summit shorts were not keepers. The fabric was thick and made swishing noises with each step, and I was not a fan of the seam down the crotch. They also ran a little large, which made me look matronly.


Can I ask what make/model those jeans are?  I love them!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I just took the Julia Jordan halter jumpsuit I purchased during the sale out of the plastic garment bag it came in and noticed there are stains all around the neck area in the front and stains on the back.  I am going to take it into the store to see if they can clean them off (the tag says dry cleaning only) but if they don't come out, I am going to ask them to exchange this for another at the anniversary sale price.  Has anyone done this and they allowed you to exchange at the sale price?



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/julia-jordan-halter-neck-jumpsuit/4628861?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TDlvryCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=505722&utm_content=20220726_productimg1


----------



## rutabaga

lilmountaingirl said:


> Can I ask what make/model those jeans are?  I love them!


Thanks! They’re Mother Denim The Rascal crop fray in Hop On Hop Off wash from a few years ago. The inseam is perfect for petites!


----------



## pixiejenna

lisaroberts said:


> So…today I received what is supposed to be a Halogen black dress…instead, I received a Halogen black sweater that has tags on, but looks “used”. Anyone encounter something like this before?



‘More times than I can count. I’ve had items shipped to me that I didn’t order. I’ve had items shipped to me that were clearly worn. I’ve had orders shipped to me multiple times (luckily only charged once). This sale I’ve only had two issues, one was not their fault it was shipped directly from the vender ordered a pair of shoes in two sizes and only got one. The other issue was their fault I ordered a shampoo and I received it and the same day received a second box with the same shampoo invoice but instead of the shampoo it was a YSL lipstick. They really seem to struggle with online orders for some reason. It will be their downfall if they don’t fix it. The biggest offense to me is when something is clearly worn and it has stains or 10 gallons of perfume on them. If they continue to accept used items to be returned then they should send them to the rack to be sold at a discount. It is wrong to charge consumers full price for used items.


----------



## linusmom

pixiejenna said:


> ‘More times than I can count. I’ve had items shipped to me that I didn’t order. I’ve had items shipped to me that were clearly worn. I’ve had orders shipped to me multiple times (luckily only charged once). This sale I’ve only had two issues, one was not their fault it was shipped directly from the vender ordered a pair of shoes in two sizes and only got one. The other issue was their fault I ordered a shampoo and I received it and the same day received a second box with the same shampoo invoice but instead of the shampoo it was a YSL lipstick. They really seem to struggle with online orders for some reason. It will be their downfall if they don’t fix it. The biggest offense to me is when something is clearly worn and it has stains or 10 gallons of perfume on them. If they continue to accept used items to be returned then they should send them to the rack to be sold at a discount. It is wrong to charge consumers full price for used items.


Yes, I ordered a grey cashmere dress this sale and received the Barefoot Dreams pet bed instead! I called and they were helpful and asked me to return it and resent the dress. Somehow the pet bed had a sticker for both the bed and the dress. Not sure if it is automated or someone wasn't paying attention since they certainly aren't anything alike!


----------



## VSOP

Question, how can items that are wrapped in plastic, never opened be damaged or have stains?

This has happened to me twice with Two different products. And when I say wrapped in plastic, I don’t mean  taped up, I mean all four sides of the bag are sealed. 

When I opened the bag I see the noticeable damage. How? Is Nordstrom sealing these defective items to appear brand new?


----------



## Susies7

Here are some of my lasts finds.  The velour was influenced by Rose Hayes & it is FOG, scrumptious.  Not Anniversary.  The off white knit is the sweaty Betty which is too big but sold out.   Love the blue Farm Rio top influencer tried on & that was it.   Next the best flannel, haven’t worn mine cause it was tight at bust, so bought XL which I don’t think they had 5 years or so ago when I bought my first Rails flannel.  Lastly I apologize for the pictures with the mess behind, too lazy to take new ones, but this black Roxy jumpsuit I didn’t have on my radar & thanks to someone on this thread I noticed it


----------



## pixiejenna

VSOP said:


> Question, how can items that are wrapped in plastic, never opened be damaged or have stains?
> 
> This has happened to me twice with Two different products. And when I say wrapped in plastic, I don’t mean  taped up, I mean all four sides of the bag are sealed.
> 
> When I opened the bag I see the noticeable damage. How? Is Nordstrom sealing these defective items to appear brand new?



They are probably rewrapping them. You think it’s a new/unused item because it’s a fully sealed plain plastic bag. If it was direct from the manufacture the plastic bag would most likely have the brands logo and barcode on it. Not all brands put their logo on the plastic bag but the higher end items generally will because it’s a part of buying the higher end experience.  If it was rewrapped it’s a soft plastic (similar to plastic wrap you use in the kitchen) and can be sealed with heat. If you google wrapping equipment or shrink wrapping equipment you’ll get a better idea of what I’m talking about.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Susies7 said:


> Here are some of my lasts finds.  The velour was influenced by Rose Hayes & it is FOG, scrumptious.  Not Anniversary.  The off white knit is the sweaty Betty which is too big but sold out.   Love the blue Farm Rio top influencer tried on & that was it.   Next the best flannel, haven’t worn mine cause it was tight at bust, so bought XL which I don’t think they had 5 years or so ago when I bought my first Rails flannel.  Lastly I apologize for the pictures with the mess behind, too lazy to take new ones, but this black Roxy jumpsuit I didn’t have on my radar & thanks to someone on this thread I noticed it
> 
> View attachment 5581824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581828


How does that velour top look on? I did see her wearing it and it did look very cute


----------



## VSOP

pixiejenna said:


> They are probably rewrapping them. You think it’s a new/unused item because it’s a fully sealed plain plastic bag. If it was direct from the manufacture the plastic bag would most likely have the brands logo and barcode on it. Not all brands put their logo on the plastic bag but the higher end items generally will because it’s a part of buying the higher end experience.  If it was rewrapped it’s a soft plastic (similar to plastic wrap you use in the kitchen) and can be sealed with heat. If you google wrapping equipment or shrink wrapping equipment you’ll get a better idea of what I’m talking about.



They must be doing that because there is no way merchandise can be damaged like how I received.


----------



## rutabaga

pixiejenna said:


> They are probably rewrapping them. You think it’s a new/unused item because it’s a fully sealed plain plastic bag. If it was direct from the manufacture the plastic bag would most likely have the brands logo and barcode on it. Not all brands put their logo on the plastic bag but the higher end items generally will because it’s a part of buying the higher end experience.  If it was rewrapped it’s a soft plastic (similar to plastic wrap you use in the kitchen) and can be sealed with heat. If you google wrapping equipment or shrink wrapping equipment you’ll get a better idea of what I’m talking about.


This is my guess too. Some bags are taped or have the round clear stickers sealing the flap, but some items have the heat sealed seam along the edges and you have to rip it open. I’ve received bras sealed this way against a piece of cardboard.

Employees should be inspecting items before sending them off but I imagine they’re busy. Last year around Nsale I received someone’s returned baby blanket with the original gift message still on the packaging


----------



## rutabaga

lovemyrescues said:


> How does that velour top look on? I did see her wearing it and it did look very cute


Everything looks good on her! She was wearing a Nadri CZ necklace that could’ve passed for real.


----------



## Susies7

lovemyrescues said:


> How does that velour top look on? I did see her wearing it and it did look very cute


I bought a large hoping it wouldn’t be fitted & it isn’t. It is nicely oversized.  Not tight at the hip, but I will wear it as a slouchy lounge top.  I guess you could dress it up, but I would probably buy down a size.


----------



## Susies7

lovemyrescues said:


> How does that velour top look on? I did see her wearing it and it did look very cute


----------



## Lily's Mom

For those of you who are members of the Fashion Advisors do you know why we are given points?  They just sent me bonus
points for my birthday month and it made me wonder if there is any purpose for them?


----------



## englishprof

Lily's Mom said:


> For those of you who are members of the Fashion Advisors do you know why we are given points?  They just sent me bonus
> points for my birthday month and it made me wonder if there is any purpose for them?


I have wondered this myself!!


----------



## Lily's Mom

englishprof said:


> I have wondered this myself!!


I know - too bad we can't convert them into nordstrom notes......


----------



## englishprof

Lily's Mom said:


> I know - too bad we can't convert them into nordstrom notes......


That would be amazing! Early on, I "won" gift card, which was nice, but now I have 30,000+ points


----------



## Lily's Mom

englishprof said:


> That would be amazing! Early on, I "won" gift card, which was nice, but now I have 30,000+ points


That's fantastic!  I'm just happy to hear they actually award gift cards.


----------



## englishprof

Lily's Mom said:


> That's fantastic!  I'm just happy to hear they actually award gift cards.


It was years ago, very nice, and was random--not connected to activity participation


----------



## titania029

Not at all related to this sale. I took back the last of my returns from the month of July shopping extravaganza, which was to Nordstrom Rack. At the Rack, I saw an MZ Wallace travel bag that I had been eyeing for a few years. I thought it was odd to be a Rack, as this brand seems to never discount at third-party sites like Nordstrom. MZ Wallace has a Black Friday sale every year on its own site, that's it. Last year, I was too late in getting this bag, and it sold out. The bag is $275 normally, about $100 less for Black Friday.

The one at the Rack had no price tag. I took it to the front, and it rang up for $38!


----------



## VSOP

titania029 said:


> Not at all related to this sale. I took back the last of my returns from the month of July shopping extravaganza, which was to Nordstrom Rack. At the Rack, I saw an MZ Wallace travel bag that I had been eyeing for a few years. I thought it was odd to be a Rack, as this brand seems to never discount at third-party sites like Nordstrom. MZ Wallace has a Black Friday sale every year on its own site, that's it. Last year, I was too late in getting this bag, and it sold out. The bag is $275 normally, about $100 less for Black Friday.
> 
> The one at the Rack had no price tag. I took it to the front, and it rang up for $38!




Wasn’t MZ Wallace part of the sale last year? I’m trying to remember.


----------



## titania029

VSOP said:


> Wasn’t MZ Wallace part of the sale last year? I’m trying to remember.


I thought it wasn’t, because I looked for it. But not 100% sure


----------



## LavenderIce

titania029 said:


> Not at all related to this sale. I took back the last of my returns from the month of July shopping extravaganza, which was to Nordstrom Rack. At the Rack, I saw an MZ Wallace travel bag that I had been eyeing for a few years. I thought it was odd to be a Rack, as this brand seems to never discount at third-party sites like Nordstrom. MZ Wallace has a Black Friday sale every year on its own site, that's it. Last year, I was too late in getting this bag, and it sold out. The bag is $275 normally, about $100 less for Black Friday.
> 
> The one at the Rack had no price tag. I took it to the front, and it rang up for $38!


Amazing deal! Congrats!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

VSOP said:


> Question, how can items that are wrapped in plastic, never opened be damaged or have stains?
> 
> This has happened to me twice with Two different products. And when I say wrapped in plastic, I don’t mean  taped up, I mean all four sides of the bag are sealed.
> 
> When I opened the bag I see the noticeable damage. How? Is Nordstrom sealing these defective items to appear brand new?


I just had this happen to me with a Nike hoodie from the sale. The first one I got was sealed but when I opened it the hood had brown spots all over it.  Returned and ordered a replacement, same thing.  I even tried to get the the spots out and they didn’t budge.


----------



## VSOP

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I just had this happen to me with a Nike hoodie from the sale. The first one I got was sealed but when I opened it the hood had brown spots all over it.  Returned and ordered a replacement, same thing.  I even tried to get the the spots out and they didn’t budge.



I’m glad I am able to ask my fellow shoppers, because I think Nordstrom is making me crazy. If I open something that is sealed it should be perfect. But nope!


----------



## titania029

LavenderIce said:


> Amazing deal! Congrats!


Thanks! Now to find a travel destination so I can use it.


----------



## Illinigirl

VSOP said:


> Wasn’t MZ Wallace part of the sale last year? I’m trying to remember.


I don’t think it was but it has been in the past if I remember correctly. I always hope there will be something from them in the sale as it’s one of my favorite handbag brands!


----------



## titania029

Illinigirl said:


> I don’t think it was but it has been in the past if I remember correctly. I always hope there will be something from them in the sale as it’s one of my favorite handbag brands!


Mine too! I think I have more MZ Wallace bags than any other brands. But I have found it's not easy to resell when I'm done using it.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Susies7 said:


> View attachment 5581960


So cute


----------



## Fashion is Art

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I just took the Julia Jordan halter jumpsuit I purchased during the sale out of the plastic garment bag it came in and noticed there are stains all around the neck area in the front and stains on the back.  I am going to take it into the store to see if they can clean them off (the tag says dry cleaning only) but if they don't come out, I am going to ask them to exchange this for another at the anniversary sale price.  Has anyone done this and they allowed you to exchange at the sale price?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/julia-jordan-halter-neck-jumpsuit/4628861?utm_source=N_transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TDlvryCfm&utm_channel=email_tran_ret_p&utm_term=505722&utm_content=20220726_productimg1


You should ask for an exchange.  I would not want a new item that has already been dry cleaned.  They can not ask you to pay more for the exchange


----------



## palmbeachpink

organizeitall said:


> Got a popback on the Wolf Caroline jewelry box in ivory after my cancellation on the order I had places right when icon sale started. Arrived yesterday and it is mismarked - says ivory on box and is pink not ivory.  I had also ordered pink just in case before the ivory popped back so now i have 2 pink ones, 0 ivory. Also it is very large like a rollaboard suitcase size almost. Sadly i think both will be returned. I need something smaller but at this point don’t want to deal with another order!


the pottery barn mckenna line of jewelry boxes are great and can find on sale

they are now all made by Wolf for PB 

have a few in different sizes and my older ones (20 years+ old) do not say wolf but they are in perfect condition

if want smaller look at PB large (my fave) or medium size as the giant one is heavy + huge and have slight issue with giant b/c the bottom level is a pull out snap closed case for necklaces, think meant for travel but no way would ever use that to travel

don't recommend stackers unless you want to put in a pull out drawer but then mind as well go for amazon as stackers from container store are not leather 

HTH


----------



## VSOP

I’ve finished my final set of returns today. Here is everything I purchased during NAS and keeping. 

There are a lot of items that were not included in the sale like the shoes but it was a good discounted price.


----------



## VSOP

VSOP said:


> I’ve finished my final set of returns today. Here is everything I purchased during NAS and keeping.
> 
> There are a lot of items that were not included in the sale like the shoes but it was a good discounted price.



Last pic since can only attach 12


----------



## englishprof

Well, I'm joining those of you who've received new yet damaged items . The Rebecca Minkoff Edie Chevron Quilted Tote appeared to be well wrapped in its original packaging but had a series of small scratches (marks?) all over the front. Oh, well. Another return . Have a good weekend, everyone!!


----------



## paula3boys

The anniversary Coach Cassies have been randomly showing back up but now at the $350 instead of the sale price of $199.
Some people have been buying them and selling them for $100-150 more than retail (Poshmark, Mercari, etc).


----------



## Lily's Mom

VSOP said:


> I’ve finished my final set of returns today. Here is everything I purchased during NAS and keeping.
> 
> There are a lot of items that were not included in the sale like the shoes but it was a good discounted price.
> 
> View attachment 5583355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583365


Nice haul - I really like that Cashmere throw - was that part of the sale?  I clearly didn't spend enough time in the home section.  I pretty much bought the Moccamaster and started looking at clothes.


----------



## Lily's Mom

Received my last two purchases.  The Joseph Seibel shoe boots in brown https://www.nordstrom.com/s/josef-seibel-selena-18-chelsea-boot-women/5616980- they are a simple style but so comfy and easy to get on and off - happy with them.  Nordstrom sizing notes it runs small but it was true to size for me in size 9M.  And the Vince tunic sweater in tide pool. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/vince-wool-cashmere-rib-tunic-sweater/6851647  My best guess in sizing worked out great - not too big and not too small.  I can see why people like the brand.  My first time buying Vince and the quality seems to be there (you never know until you've worn something a few times) and the fabrication is wonderful.  I have a couple more Vince sweaters I'm leaving in my wish list in case they get marked down later.  I finished up with my returns today at the post office.  They are going to wonder what happened to me next week when I don't show up with another box.  I definitely had more returns this year but also purchased more too.  Was very happy with what I ended up with this year.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Kapster

paula3boys said:


> The anniversary Coach Cassies have been randomly showing back up but now at the $350 instead of the sale price of $199.
> Some people have been buying them and selling them for $100-150 more than retail (Poshmark, Mercari, etc).


I noticed that too! I really like the cream/off white colourblocked one but there's no way I'd spend full price on it, let alone a reseller's markup.


----------



## VSOP

Lily's Mom said:


> Nice haul - I really like that Cashmere throw - was that part of the sale?  I clearly didn't spend enough time in the home section.  I pretty much bought the Moccamaster and started looking at clothes.



Thanks! Yes the throw was part of the sale, but the discount wasn’t great. I believe it was 240.


----------



## Daisy22

So, I was able to pick up an XL Wolf Caroline jewelry box in ivory at the end of sale. It was clearly a return and arrived today with a broken latch and with the Wolf packaging broken.


----------



## Kapster

Hope this is okay to post... if anyone was interested in the La Ligne open collared sweater but it didn't work for you or the price was too high, I came across a really cute option from Other Stories today. It's a very similar style, just with the colors inverted!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sailor-stripe-cotton-sweater/6905075
		



			https://www.stories.com/en_usd/productpage.0980783001.html


----------



## titania029

Kapster said:


> Hope this is okay to post... if anyone was interested in the La Ligne open collared sweater but it didn't work for you or the price was too high, I came across a really cute option from Other Stories today. It's a very similar style, just with the colors inverted!
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sailor-stripe-cotton-sweater/6905075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stories.com/en_usd/productpage.0980783001.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584592


I have never shopped Other Stories. I see ads a lot. How is the quality of their clothing?


----------



## organizeitall

palmbeachpink said:


> the pottery barn mckenna line of jewelry boxes are great and can find on sale
> 
> they are now all made by Wolf for PB
> 
> have a few in different sizes and my older ones (20 years+ old) do not say wolf but they are in perfect condition
> 
> if want smaller look at PB large (my fave) or medium size as the giant one is heavy + huge and have slight issue with giant b/c the bottom level is a pull out snap closed case for necklaces, think meant for travel but no way would ever use that to travel
> 
> don't recommend stackers unless you want to put in a pull out drawer but then mind as well go for amazon as stackers from container store are not leather
> 
> HTH


Thanks so much!  I returned both pink Caroline boxes (the ivory that I ordered that came as pink and the pink).  I had purchased a pottery barn jewelry box years ago for my daughter and I do not think Wolf was making them then.  Her lining was not lusterloc and I can clearly see the tarnish now on her pieces. I noticed pottery barn sells the vault trays that are like stackers - well these are wolf and are marked up like 20 percent v the wolf website.  Ended up ordering the vault trays though through Bloomingdales using a 15 percent off coupon. I almost ordered from wolf but the bloomies discount made that a better option. I decided i would better like seeing a tray of rings, a tray of bracelets etc. They are lusterloc but the outer tray is not real leather I realized - but we will see how they are when they arrive.  Appreciate your input!  I can’t wait to organize everything!


----------



## Kapster

titania029 said:


> I have never shopped Other Stories. I see ads a lot. How is the quality of their clothing?


I have some really beautiful pieces from there that I love and that have held up well for many years. My experience with their sweaters is that they're quite weighty, so depending on where you live that could be a good or a bad thing


----------



## titania029

Kapster said:


> I have some really beautiful pieces from there that I love and that have held up well for many years. My experience with their sweaters is that they're quite weighty, so depending on where you live that could be a good or a bad thing


Thanks!


----------



## buggiewomma

titania029 said:


> I have never shopped Other Stories. I see ads a lot. How is the quality of their clothing?


I haven’t bought anything either, but I know many folks who really like Other Stories… it’s typically people who also wear Sezane, Reformation, Everlane, cuyana, and others of the newer sustainable brands.


----------



## buggiewomma

Kapster said:


> Hope this is okay to post... if anyone was interested in the La Ligne open collared sweater but it didn't work for you or the price was too high, I came across a really cute option from Other Stories today. It's a very similar style, just with the colors inverted!
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/sailor-stripe-cotton-sweater/6905075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.stories.com/en_usd/productpage.0980783001.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584592


That white version is SO cute. Personally I actually like it a lot better… it’s so French Breton/Mariniere!!

Great find!!


----------



## buggiewomma

My last two NAS items arrived… the MV diamond riva cocktail earrings, which are divine, and the boy smells flowery set (I already got the woodsy set). I like it a lot!! And good news… in addition to cowboy kush, I now own Italian kush… nothing like the Italian twist on the classic weed candle


----------



## rutabaga

titania029 said:


> I have never shopped Other Stories. I see ads a lot. How is the quality of their clothing?


They are part of the same company as H&M, but higher end


----------



## piosavsfan

buggiewomma said:


> My last two NAS items arrived… the MV diamond riva cocktail earrings, which are divine, and the boy smells flowery set (I already got the woodsy set). I like it a lot!! And good news… in addition to cowboy kush, I now own Italian kush… nothing like the Italian twist on the classic weed candle


Can you show the MV earrings please?


----------



## buggiewomma

piosavsfan said:


> Can you show the MV earrings please?


Yes! Here they are. Let me know if there is a particular detail/angle you want.


----------



## piosavsfan

buggiewomma said:


> Yes! Here they are. Let me know if there is a particular detail/angle you want.
> 
> View attachment 5585217


They are beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## organizeitall

Random Nordies question - went to order today for store pickup and wanted to have it gift wrapped.  It says free gift wrapping however the option to ask for it to be gift wrapped is not there anymore.  Tried web version and app. Chatted customer service who kept telling me things like that the item wasn’t available in store (it was- also I tried other items that were in stock last weekend etc plus it said in stock at the store), then tbey tomd me try a different device (tried anyway but clearly not it), told me to call the store, and they basically were no help.  I know it is not huge in the scheme of things but being able to easily order online for pickup and request wrapping are perks that keep me shopping at Nordies. It is almost like the store turned off gift wrapping and I am just wondering if anyone else has had an issue? I will  go in and pickup and have them wrap then but would have preferred not to have to wait. I guess I am spoiled?  I just really want that feature to work again because I have used it often.


----------



## lovemyrescues

organizeitall said:


> Random Nordies question - went to order today for store pickup and wanted to have it gift wrapped.  It says free gift wrapping however the option to ask for it to be gift wrapped is not there anymore.  Tried web version and app. Chatted customer service who kept telling me things like that the item wasn’t available in store (it was- also I tried other items that were in stock last weekend etc plus it said in stock at the store), then tbey tomd me try a different device (tried anyway but clearly not it), told me to call the store, and they basically were no help.  I know it is not huge in the scheme of things but being able to easily order online for pickup and request wrapping are perks that keep me shopping at Nordies. It is almost like the store turned off gift wrapping and I am just wondering if anyone else has had an issue? I will  go in and pickup and have them wrap then but would have preferred not to have to wait. I guess I am spoiled?  I just really want that feature to work again because I have used it often.


If it comes from the vendor directly it won’t be an option.


----------



## buggiewomma

organizeitall said:


> Random Nordies question - went to order today for store pickup and wanted to have it gift wrapped.  It says free gift wrapping however the option to ask for it to be gift wrapped is not there anymore.  Tried web version and app. Chatted customer service who kept telling me things like that the item wasn’t available in store (it was- also I tried other items that were in stock last weekend etc plus it said in stock at the store), then tbey tomd me try a different device (tried anyway but clearly not it), told me to call the store, and they basically were no help.  I know it is not huge in the scheme of things but being able to easily order online for pickup and request wrapping are perks that keep me shopping at Nordies. It is almost like the store turned off gift wrapping and I am just wondering if anyone else has had an issue? I will  go in and pickup and have them wrap then but would have preferred not to have to wait. I guess I am spoiled?  I just really want that feature to work again because I have used it often.


That’s weird. You’d think if it was from a vendor that it wouldn’t say available in store (you’re doing available now for pick up, correct? Not shipped to store?). Maybe they have learned that they often fulfill orders with the wrong items and they now want customers to confirm that their order is correct when they pick it up. You don’t want your gift recipient to get a pack of pulled pork instead of the nice sweater you picked for them.


----------



## organizeitall

buggiewomma said:


> That’s weird. You’d think if it was from a vendor that it wouldn’t say available in store (you’re doing available now for pick up, correct? Not shipped to store?). Maybe they have learned that they often fulfill orders with the wrong items and they now want customers to confirm that their order is correct when they pick it up. You don’t want your gift recipient to get a pack of pulled pork instead of the nice sweater you picked for them.


Yes am doing available now for pickup! And yes that would make sense if they are having issues with the wrong items … they used to also give an option where you could get a free box … and that is not an option either… I will just ask them when I go pick up the items this weekend and do my final anniversary sale return!  Maybe they are out of stock on wrapping supplies!!


----------



## Lelaina752

Has anyone had success in getting Nordstrom to price adjust items that became available after the anniversary sale ended?  It looks like anniversary items are specifically excluded in the current price adjustment policy.  I thought this was an option in the past (although I'm not certain).


----------



## waddleod

They did if you had an order canceled but no idea if they still will. I think if it was just out of stock they won’t do it.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was going to ask the same question. A shirt I wanted but was oos in my size is now back in stock. I tried the size down during the sale and it did not work. But I already returned it when the sale was still going.


----------



## lovemyrescues

pixiejenna said:


> I was going to ask the same question. A shirt I wanted but was oos in my size is now back in stock. I tried the size down during the sale and it did not work. But I already returned it when the sale was still going.


This is why I feel it is important to have a good relationship with a SA. Mine has given me adjustments in the past but we have had a relationship for years.


----------



## paula3boys

Lelaina752 said:


> Has anyone had success in getting Nordstrom to price adjust items that became available after the anniversary sale ended?  It looks like anniversary items are specifically excluded in the current price adjustment policy.  I thought this was an option in the past (although I'm not certain).


They will not do it at all, regardless of reason or how many days after the sale it is. It used to be that if you ordered during the sale and it was canceled, they'd price adjust if you were able to buy it after the sale within 14 days. They don't even do that anymore though.


----------



## noellesmommy

Does anyone know when the bonus notes were supposed to be awarded for that promotion that some members were emailed? I haven't seen mine show up yet or received an email notification about it (though I know sometimes bonus notes are sent quite a while after the fact), and I unfortunately deleted the T&C email that might've said when they'd be sent. I ordered items I knew I wouldn't return to make sure I'd earn the full $60 amount, lol!


----------



## Lily's Mom

noellesmommy said:


> Does anyone know when the bonus notes were supposed to be awarded for that promotion that some members were emailed? I haven't seen mine show up yet or received an email notification about it (though I know sometimes bonus notes are sent quite a while after the fact), and I unfortunately deleted the T&C email that might've said when they'd be sent. I ordered items I knew I wouldn't return to make sure I'd earn the full $60 amount, lol!


Yes I found the original email.  It says notes will be issued on or about August 26th expiring on October 25th.  I kept the email because I ordered enough items to earn the $60.00 but unfortunately returned a couple of items that takes me back down to $40.00.  Still good since I really like what I got and we get a bonus!


----------



## noellesmommy

Lily's Mom said:


> Yes I found the original email.  It says notes will be issued on or about August 26th expiring on October 25th.  I kept the email because I ordered enough items to earn the $60.00 but unfortunately returned a couple of items that takes me back down to $40.00.  Still good since I really like what I got and we get a bonus!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Good price on these Frame Le Garcon Ankle Boyfriend Jeans (price matched for $67)  Size down (see reviews for sizing) 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/frame-le-garcon-ankle-boyfriend-jeans-azure/5164900


----------



## englishprof

Are others noticing how NAS items (Coach & RM bags, Adidas sneakers . . . ) are starting to be marked down? is there a Labor Day sale on the horizon? Hope everyone is doing well/I miss our thread


----------



## lisaroberts

englishprof said:


> Are others noticing how NAS items (Coach & RM bags, Adidas sneakers . . . ) are starting to be marked down? is there a Labor Day sale on the horizon? Hope everyone is doing well/I miss our thread


I noticed this too! A pair of Ron White loafers is now $60 less than the Anniversary sale price…


----------



## englishprof

lisaroberts said:


> I noticed this too! A pair of Ron White loafers is now $60 less than the Anniversary sale price…


Well, that's a significant amount!


----------



## lovemyrescues

englishprof said:


> Are others noticing how NAS items (Coach & RM bags, Adidas sneakers . . . ) are starting to be marked down? is there a Labor Day sale on the horizon? Hope everyone is doing well/I miss our thread


Yes the All Saints Captain Leather Tote is now 40 percent off.


----------



## englishprof

lovemyrescues said:


> Yes the All Saints Captain Leather Tote is now 40 percent off.


Of course, now I'm scrolling/get distracted . . .


----------



## lovemyrescues

In certain color ways of those rag and bone sneakers are on sale but colors and sizes are limited


----------



## JoesGirl

The Rag & Bone boots are marked down. I had to return mine. As comfortable as they were trying them on.  I wore the olive ones twice and mt feet were KILLING me by the end of the day.  I was so sad to return them.


----------



## englishprof

JoesGirl said:


> The Rag & Bone boots are marked down. I had to return mine. As comfortable as they were trying them on.  I wore the olive ones twice and mt feet were KILLING me by the end of the day.  I was so sad to return them.


What a bummer!


----------



## JoesGirl

englishprof said:


> What a bummer!


I know.  I loved the. So much.  They looked great on.  But wow, the ball of my foot would be aching by the end of the day.  I bought a half a size up and felt they fit.  I don’t know maybe I should try a whole size up.


----------



## bunnylou

Did Nordstrom change their price adjustment policy? Thought it used to be 14 days from ship date, but now it is 10.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JoesGirl said:


> I know.  I loved the. So much.  They looked great on.  But wow, the ball of my foot would be aching by the end of the day.  I bought a half a size up and felt they fit.  I don’t know maybe I should try a whole size up.


which ones?


----------



## lovemyrescues

So I cannot log in on the computer but I can on my phone and LOTS of markdowns like 40% off.


----------



## VSOP

JoesGirl said:


> The Rag & Bone boots are marked down. I had to return mine. As comfortable as they were trying them on.  I wore the olive ones twice and mt feet were KILLING me by the end of the day.  I was so sad to return them.



I only see the olive color marked down. Question on your story - we can return used/worn shoes to Nordstrom?


----------



## VSOP

I’m so thankful for this thread. I see some markdowns on things I’ve been wanting! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## lovemyrescues

VSOP said:


> I’m so thankful for this thread. I see some markdowns on things I’ve been wanting! Thanks for the heads up


Keep checking as they are adding items.  A Caslon sweater I tried on and held off on is now 40% off.


----------



## VSOP

The app is glitching. It is not showing my recent purchases. Anyone else having trouble in the app?!


----------



## lovemyrescues

VSOP said:


> The app is glitching. It is not showing my recent purchases. Anyone else having trouble in the app?!


Yes I cannot even log in via the computer.  I was able to make one purchase through the app.  I have a feeling it is because they are adding items to the sale.


----------



## lovemyrescues

FP Leo Henley marked down https://www.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-leo-henley-tee/5353880


----------



## lovemyrescues

ugh now 40% off 
Premier Performance Blazer Hoodie​



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/zella-premier-performance-blazer-hoodie/5966088


----------



## rutabaga

EF reversible hooded coat is 40% off, even cheaper than NAS:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882280


----------



## nikki626

bunnylou said:


> Did Nordstrom change their price adjustment policy? Thought it used to be 14 days from ship date, but now it is 10.


I think so and it has to be the same color and size that you purchased. They made it easy to request an adjustment by putting it all online but harder to receive one by tightening the rules


----------



## piosavsfan

FYI in the app some things are not showing on sale until you actually click on them.


----------



## JoesGirl

lovemyrescues said:


> which ones?


These Olive colored ones. 


VSOP said:


> I only see the olive color marked down. Question on your story - we can return used/worn shoes to Nordstrom?


You can.  I don’t typically return worn items but these were the exception for me.  They were worn twice.  Once without socks, and another with thin booties (I thought they’d help) but they were a hard no both times.  I don’t even stand on my feet all day.


----------



## buggiewomma

Hi all! Miss you! I got my $60 bonus note and I’m hunting through these sales (thanks to y’all) trying to find a treasure. I get such mixed emotions when I see NAS items marked down…. It’s kind of a thrill but also WTAF?!


----------



## Kapster

We'll see if my order gets canceled, but in the meantime I think I managed to snag that infamous Coach bag that was sold out the entire NAS!



In case it's helpful, here are the links for checking on "pop backs"
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/coach-colorblock-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882546 <--link to the cream colorblock one (that I purchased above)
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/coach-pebbled-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882539 <--this is the link I had for the reddish orange purse but it looks like there might be a black bag under this same SKU number

The other item I picked up and am not entirely sure about was the EERA Moonbag in this beautiful metallic blue. For 70% off I just had to see it for myself! 


The strange thing about this one is that most of the EERA bags look to be at the same 70% discount but are not searchable on the Nordstrom site. If you want to see which colors are available, do a Google image search for "eera moon bag nordstrom" and click through the listings that way. Here's a screengrab of what I mean:


happy shopping


----------



## englishprof

I ordered this https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-organic-cotton-t-shirt-dress/6882286 after seeing how great it looked on one of our friends here


----------



## VSOP

Kapster said:


> We'll see if my order gets canceled, but in the meantime I think I managed to snag that infamous Coach bag that was sold out the entire NAS!
> View attachment 5601663
> 
> 
> In case it's helpful, here are the links for checking on "pop backs"
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/coach-colorblock-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882546 <--link to the cream colorblock one (that I purchased above)
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/coach-pebbled-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882539 <--this is the link I had for the reddish orange purse but it looks like there might be a black bag under this same SKU number
> 
> The other item I picked up and am not entirely sure about was the EERA Moonbag in this beautiful metallic blue. For 70% off I just had to see it for myself!
> View attachment 5601665
> 
> The strange thing about this one is that most of the EERA bags look to be at the same 70% discount but are not searchable on the Nordstrom site. If you want to see which colors are available, do a Google image search for "eera moon bag nordstrom" and click through the listings that way. Here's a screengrab of what I mean:
> View attachment 5601666
> 
> happy shopping



Thanks for sharing, it’s too cute! I was able to find and order a metallic silver and a pink one. I’m not sure which one I will keep but I want to see them in person.


----------



## JoesGirl

Well heads are rolling at corporate I’m sure.  The website has been a total mess the past few days.  And now we are upon a bug sale weekend.  I got notification one of husbands shoes went on sale (Cole Hahn Wingtip Derby) for half off price matched.   Well you can’t order it online, I called the 1800 number to see if they could help, their hands are tied, then I called two local stores, they have no inventor.  I ended up just ordering them from the manufacturer website and got free shipping with an additional 20% off.  

I had several orders cancel today that were ordered a few days ago, and of course, product is now sold out.


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> I ordered this https://www.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-fisher-organic-cotton-t-shirt-dress/6882286 after seeing how great it looked on one of our friends here


Yay! I love mine!


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> Yay! I love mine!


You're my inspiration!!!!


----------



## buggiewomma

englishprof said:


> You're my inspiration!!!!



Englishprof, you inspire me too!


----------



## englishprof

buggiewomma said:


> Englishprof, you inspire me too!


----------



## bunnylou

I am having the most annoying time trying to get a price adjustment on three items from an order I placed last week. I took screenshots before sending the price adjustment request with my phone’s clock shown.

First, CS sent an email saying the items were no longer in stock so they could not honor the adjustment. They were still in stock. Sent photographic proof that they were when I requested the adjustment and still in stock when I responded to their email saying they were OOS. Then they tried saying if the items were still in stock once the order ships, they would honor the adjustment. I sent screenshots proving that I have already received two of the items and the third is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday.

Why ya gotta be a pain today, Nordies?   I’ve had decent CS before so I can’t complain, but this was kind of ridiculous so I had to share. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## pinky7129

bunnylou said:


> I am having the most annoying time trying to get a price adjustment on three items from an order I placed last week. I took screenshots before sending the price adjustment request with my phone’s clock shown.
> 
> First, CS sent an email saying the items were no longer in stock so they could not honor the adjustment. They were still in stock. Sent photographic proof that they were when I requested the adjustment and still in stock when I responded to their email saying they were OOS. Then they tried saying if the items were still in stock once the order ships, they would honor the adjustment. I sent screenshots proving that I have already received two of the items and the third is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> Why ya gotta be a pain today, Nordies?   I’ve had decent CS before so I can’t complain, but this was kind of ridiculous so I had to share.
> 
> Happy shopping!


I’d just reorder and return.


----------



## VSOP

pinky7129 said:


> I’d just reorder and return.



Agreed. Due to recent markdowns, I had to return and repurchase two items saving me 170 bucks.


----------



## bunnylou

pinky7129 said:


> I’d just reorder and return.



Yeah, I don’t feel great about doing this, but it seems to be the only way.


----------



## pixiejenna

a handful of items I got during the sale are more discounted than in the sale. I don’t feel like any of them are worth rebuying for the lower price. But it solidified a handful of items I was 50/50 on that will now be going back.


----------



## pixiejenna

bunnylou said:


> I am having the most annoying time trying to get a price adjustment on three items from an order I placed last week. I took screenshots before sending the price adjustment request with my phone’s clock shown.
> 
> First, CS sent an email saying the items were no longer in stock so they could not honor the adjustment. They were still in stock. Sent photographic proof that they were when I requested the adjustment and still in stock when I responded to their email saying they were OOS. Then they tried saying if the items were still in stock once the order ships, they would honor the adjustment. I sent screenshots proving that I have already received two of the items and the third is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> Why ya gotta be a pain today, Nordies?   I’ve had decent CS before so I can’t complain, but this was kind of ridiculous so I had to share.
> 
> Happy shopping!



I feel like they’re intentionally making it harder to get a price adjustment on items.


----------



## pinky7129

bunnylou said:


> Yeah, I don’t feel great about doing this, but it seems to be the only way.


I just repurchased a dress that was 30 bucks cheaper this way. If they don’t care, then i won’t mind reordering if they rather spend shipping costs.


----------



## pixiejenna

It annoys me that they just won’t do the price adjustment and would rather waste money on extra shipping supplies and the environmental cost of extra shipping. But they’ll still accept ridiculous returns of used and damaged items. Then turn around and sell you these used and damaged items as new.


----------



## Mapia57

I am so fed up with Nordstrom I have had it with their anniversary sale items that I purchased are now marked down even lower so why bother having this huge anniversary sale every summer and then frustrate and annoy your loyal customers with steeper markdowns soon after
 I am done with them


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm really disappointed with the quality of items I've received from Nordstrom lately. They were all on sale and were likely returned items but Nordstrom needs to have better quality control for the stuff they send out. Here's a sampling of recent purchases: 
- La Ligne wool & cashmere cardigan that looks like it was worn, pilling all over, and designer tag is falling off
- La Ligne dress with a missing belt, stains and a big hole in a pocket
- Madewell tshirt with a snag and hole on the front
- Lost + Wander dress with a big hole in a pocket

It is getting really annoying.


----------



## pinky7129

piosavsfan said:


> I'm really disappointed with the quality of items I've received from Nordstrom lately. They were all on sale and were likely returned items but Nordstrom needs to have better quality control for the stuff they send out. Here's a sampling of recent purchases:
> - La Ligne wool & cashmere cardigan that looks like it was worn, pilling all over, and designer tag is falling off
> - La Ligne dress with a missing belt, stains and a big hole in a pocket
> - Madewell tshirt with a snag and hole on the front
> - Lost + Wander dress with a big hole in a pocket
> 
> It is getting really annoying.


Oh my!
I’ve also returned some damaged items. I got a pair of used sneakers once! They acted like they were doing ME. A FAVOR by returning them. Uh, you sent me used items! Don’t do me a favor by returning it!


----------



## LavenderIce

I ordered a pair of On Cloudswift running shoes that were part of the NAS, sold out and were on sale again. I was worried that I'd get a return. The shoes themselves are in great condition, but they came in a generic Nordstrom box. I prefer having the original box, but I'm happy that the shoes are new.


----------



## bunnylou

Does anyone know what the highest discount amount is at Nordstrom? 

70%? 75%?? Assuming things just go to the Rack after 70% or so.


----------



## waddleod

bunnylou said:


> Does anyone know what the highest discount amount is at Nordstrom?
> 
> 70%? 75%?? Assuming things just go to the Rack after 70% or so.



i was going to say 65% but maybe have seen 70% off?  I don’t think more than 70.


----------



## rutabaga

bunnylou said:


> Does anyone know what the highest discount amount is at Nordstrom?
> 
> 70%? 75%?? Assuming things just go to the Rack after 70% or so.


Slightly OT but I have returned and repurchased the same item on deeper discount and the item that I received was more scuffed/pilly/had loose buttons or threads, etc., so I wait to inspect the further discounted item before returning the other. However, after being burned a few times I settle for a good enough price to avoid condition issues.


----------



## Kiradris

I'm kind of over Nordstrom due to their overly generous return policy.  I was behind someone in line the other day who was returning something from 2019!!!!  It was so old the returner could only get a gift card instead of a refund.  But the kicker is that I heard the woman at the register say they could still put it back up for sale because it didn't appear to be in bad condition.


----------



## waddleod

Kiradris said:


> I'm kind of over Nordstrom due to their overly generous return policy.  I was behind someone in line the other day who was returning something from 2019!!!!  It was so old the returner could only get a gift card instead of a refund.  But the kicker is that I heard the woman at the register say they could still put it back up for sale because it didn't appear to be in bad condition.



This sometimes works out well though. I once got a great sweater for a steal that was probably the same situation.  SA said it wasn’t supposed to be on the floor and should have been sent to the rack.


----------



## rutabaga

What’s everyone getting during triple points? There’s also some NAS merch on sale.

I picked up a PRL stripe linen dress and an ATM purple linen tee today. Also ordered the cinq a sept joggers in bronze and a couple straw hats.


----------



## lovemyrescues

rutabaga said:


> What’s everyone getting during triple points? There’s also some NAS merch on sale.
> 
> I picked up a PRL stripe linen dress and an ATM purple linen tee today. Also ordered the cinq a sept joggers in bronze and a couple straw hats.


Thanks for the reminder.  I need to look.


----------



## bunnylou

Black jeans are the only thing I could actually use right now. Never had any luck with Rag and Bone, but was pleasantly surprised by the Mothers I purchased during NAS. Might try a pair in black.

Trying to not find anything else because I went over budget during NAS.


----------



## lovemyrescues

It looks like some more items from the sale got marked down. I am glad I waited to buy the Caslon Cozy Crewneck Sweaters.


----------



## rutabaga

25% off select beauty items today. Dangerous combo with triple points


----------



## lovemyrescues

Nordstrom Rack has a great Barbour sale!


----------



## bunnylou

rutabaga said:


> 25% off select beauty items today. Dangerous combo with triple points


The Olaplex set is now a good deal!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I hope they do more markdowns while the 3x point event is happening


----------



## lovemyrescues

AVEC LES FILLES Houndstooth Plaid Oversize Wool Blend Coat is 60% off around $100 now!



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/houndstooth-plaid-oversize-wool-blend-coat/6881964


----------



## Gatsby

Wondering if anyone has used Nordstrom's triple points to purchase a designer bag such as Louis Vuitton?


----------



## lovemyrescues

Gatsby said:


> Wondering if anyone has used Nordstrom's triple points to purchase a designer bag such as Louis Vuitton?


You need to double check because I think certain items like that do not count. Like for Gucci I think it does but for a store within the store I don’t think so.


----------



## Gatsby

Thanks, I'm guessing you're right, was just thinking about that last night.


----------



## waddleod

I think LV is capped at double points, but sometimes they let you earn triple points for buying gifts cards and then buy the LV with those. Iirc I did that with the 10 point Christmas bonus one year.


----------



## rutabaga

I’m typically not a fan of faux leather but this Avec Les Filles trench is surprisingly supple. It comes in Kelly green, brown, and black. The green is really nice. At the current sale price plus some notes it was a great buy.

For sizing, ALF says it runs slightly large. The small fits over a tshirt but with little room. I will likely go with my usual size medium for layering over sweaters:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/7101815


----------



## lovemyrescues

Hey Icons there is an Icon 10 point shopping event in store: https://nordstromrsvp.com/IconParty22?EventID=394

Annual Icon Party

*Exclusively for Nordy Club Icons*
Sip, shop and celebrate while you earn *10 points per dollar* with your Nordstrom card.* Bring a friend to join in the fun, including light bites, music and more.**

RSVP by October 12 to save your spot!


----------



## organizeitall

Which is better - 10 points or triple points? I don't know what we are tripling!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

organizeitall said:


> Which is better - 10 points or triple points? I don't know what we are tripling!


Me too!


----------



## RJY

If anyone liked the Rag & Bone Phoenix wedge booties from the sale, they're now over $100 less on Nordstrom Rack than they were for NAS. 

Phoenix


----------



## lovemyrescues

If you all liked the LaLigne sweaters from the sale, the Target collab is impressive.  I already bought three sweaters.  I did size up one size. For the price it is good quality.


----------



## VSOP

rita2129 said:


> If anyone liked the Rag & Bone Phoenix wedge booties from the sale, they're now over $100 less on Nordstrom Rack than they were for NAS.
> 
> Phoenix



I always buy and return when it’s $100 savings!


----------



## VSOP

lovemyrescues said:


> If you all liked the LaLigne sweaters from the sale, the Target collab is impressive.  I already bought three sweaters.  I did size up one size. For the price it is good quality.



I didn’t even know there was a collab! Let me go look.


----------



## lovemyrescues

VSOP said:


> I didn’t even know there was a collab! Let me go look.


A lot of it sold out but there are always returns so if there’s something you want to try definitely keep looking. But with this when you have 14 days to return if you don’t like it. I bought a few items.


----------



## VSOP

lovemyrescues said:


> A lot of it sold out but there are always returns so if there’s something you want to try definitely keep looking. But with this when you have 14 days to return if you don’t like it. I bought a few items.



I saw an extra long white striped scarf. Did you get that?


----------



## lovemyrescues

VSOP said:


> I saw an extra long white striped scarf. Did you get that?


Well, if you look online, you can see a lot more. No I got the green and blue striped cardigan, the short cropped cardigan, and a couple of other sweaters that I thought were good quality. I ordered some in a few sizes to try on like the fuzzy white sweater runs slightly bigger. The long cardigan runs two sizes too big I think. The other sweaters seem to be true to size. 

I had to check the website constantly to get pop backs to order. 

And what I understand the extended sizes run true to size. 

Photos of what I kept.


----------



## Michelle1x

lovemyrescues said:


> You need to double check because I think certain items like that do not count. Like for Gucci I think it does but for a store within the store I don’t think so.


where does Nordstrom still have the designer store in stores?  They used to have a Chanel in Portland and you could use points to buy stuff there.  Then the Chanel stores left, I thought. I don't know about LV.


----------



## piosavsfan

Michelle1x said:


> where does Nordstrom still have the designer store in stores?  They used to have a Chanel in Portland and you could use points to buy stuff there.  Then the Chanel stores left, I thought. I don't know about LV.


There is Chanel in Nordstrom Fashion Valley (San Diego).


----------



## vt2159

lovemyrescues said:


> Well, if you look online, you can see a lot more. No I got the green and blue striped cardigan, the short cropped cardigan, and a couple of other sweaters that I thought were good quality. I ordered some in a few sizes to try on like the fuzzy white sweater runs slightly bigger. The long cardigan runs two sizes too big I think. The other sweaters seem to be true to size.
> 
> I had to check the website constantly to get pop backs to order.
> 
> And what I understand the extended sizes run true to size.
> 
> Photos of what I kept.
> 
> View attachment 5634830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634834


I also got the white stripe fuzzy sweater! I didn't order it online but saw it in store and loved the feel of it. Took it home to try on, and it is my favorite piece from all the collabs. I would have picked up the other sweaters, but they have similar patterns to ones I already bought from Nordstrom.


----------



## lovemyrescues

vt2159 said:


> I also got the white stripe fuzzy sweater! I didn't order it online but saw it in store and loved the feel of it. Took it home to try on, and it is my favorite piece from all the collabs. I would have picked up the other sweaters, but they have similar patterns to ones I already bought from Nordstrom.


That one is soft.


----------



## piosavsfan

vt2159 said:


> I also got the white stripe fuzzy sweater! I didn't order it online but saw it in store and loved the feel of it. Took it home to try on, and it is my favorite piece from all the collabs. I would have picked up the other sweaters, but they have similar patterns to ones I already bought from Nordstrom.


You guys are making me want the fuzzy sweater


----------



## lovemyrescues

piosavsfan said:


> You guys are making me want the fuzzy sweater


I think it runs a tad big. https://www.target.com/p/women-39-s...r-la-ligne-x-target-cream-navy-m/-/A-86172268


----------



## rutabaga

I noticed I impulse buy and return more during point events. Need to stop falling into this marketing trap! I did buy some beauty staples and holiday gifts during the latest promo though.


----------



## VSOP

I love the Target collection!

I bought 5 La Ligne sweaters, one Sergio Hudson beret, one gold sweater with the ties (surprise love) and one white blouse from Kika Vargas.

I also picked up a pair of socks and a scarf from La Ligne.


----------



## lovemyrescues

VSOP said:


> I love the Target collection!
> 
> I bought 5 La Ligne sweaters, one Sergio Hudson beret, one gold sweater with the ties (surprise love) and one white blouse from Kika Vargas.
> 
> I also picked up a pair of socks and a scarf from La Ligne.


Yay. I wound up with 5 sweaters.


----------



## piosavsfan

I like the quality of the La Ligne Target collection but I wish the sweaters weren't so cropped. You are right that the fuzzy sweater runs a bit big. I'm still waiting to get the smaller size in that one but afraid it might be too short if it's smaller. I also really like the striped crewneck sweater, it's very soft and has a nice thickness, but that one seems to run small and I'm waiting for a bigger size to arrive.


----------



## lovemyrescues

piosavsfan said:


> I like the quality of the La Ligne Target collection but I wish the sweaters weren't so cropped. You are the right that the fuzzy sweater runs a bit big. I'm still waiting to get the smaller size in that one but afraid it might be too short if it's smaller. I also really like the striped crewneck sweater, it's very soft and has a nice thickness, but that one seems to run small and I'm waiting for a bigger size to arrive.


Yes the more you size up the longer it is.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Great sale Limited Time on a lot ot Nordstrom Made items (extra off clearance plus triple points).  Bunch of Anni items as well.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Lily's Mom said:


> anyone who is a Zadig and Voltaire fan - I think this sweatshirt is new - out of my league but if you liked the love blazer this is the sweatshirt.  https://www.nordstrom.com/s/clipper-love-embellished-cotton-hoodie/7001290?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Anniversary Sale/Women&color=001


it is 50% off with the limited time deal as of 11/10


----------



## lovemyrescues

PEOPLE!!  If there was ANYTHING you wanted during the sale look now!  Zadig & Voltare and even the Balfern Leather Biker Jacket are 50% off with the limited time deal.  Also triple points.


----------



## beata-kelly

https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/designer-private-sale?campaign=em152696gen&utm_campaign=j012877_20677&sp_campaign=j012877_20677&&utm_source=N_planned&utm_medium=email&utm_channel=email_plan_ret_p&utm_term=329986_585588&utm_content=20221117_152696_banner_img1
		


Designer private sale. Few good items, but the overall selection is limited.


----------



## lovemyrescues

beata-kelly said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/browse/designer-private-sale?campaign=em152696gen&utm_campaign=j012877_20677&sp_campaign=j012877_20677&&utm_source=N_planned&utm_medium=email&utm_channel=email_plan_ret_p&utm_term=329986_585588&utm_content=20221117_152696_banner_img1
> 
> 
> 
> Designer private sale. Few good items, but the overall selection is limited.


I paid $300 for the Stuart Weitzman OTK boots that was part of the Anniversary Sale when they had the additional 25 percent off sale items. I can’t believe I got them that low.


----------



## waddleod

PSA If you are an icon member, you probably have a $100 GC to spend in beauty before the end of the year.  There was a notice in a mailer they send out for holiday, but it was easy to miss.


----------



## lovemyrescues

waddleod said:


> PSA If you are an icon member, you probably have a $100 GC to spend in beauty before the end of the year.  There was a notice in a mailer they send out for holiday, but it was easy to miss.


Where can we find this on our account?


----------



## waddleod

lovemyrescues said:


> Where can we find this on our account?


I don’t think there is any way to use it online. A SA has to create a GC for you.


----------



## lovemyrescues

waddleod said:


> I don’t think there is any way to use it online. A SA has to create a GC for you.


Thanks


----------



## coddat

lovemyrescues said:


> Where can we find this on our account?


You would have been mailed a voucher, the voucher then is exchanged for the GC.


----------



## lovemyrescues

coddat said:


> You would have been mailed a voucher, the voucher then is exchanged for the GC.


Never got one


----------



## waddleod

lovemyrescues said:


> Never got one



if you have a SA or can go to a store, I would ask tgem to look up your account. Sounded like every icon can get it and they probably don’t actually need you to give them the voucher (but not sure about that)


----------



## lovemyrescues

waddleod said:


> if you have a SA or can go to a store, I would ask tgem to look up your account. Sounded like every icon can get it and they probably don’t actually need you to give them the voucher (but not sure about that)


thanks I emailed my SA


----------



## lovemyrescues

ICONS: If you have not used your spa/restaurant credit yet and live close to one, I was able to do pickup/curbside for the restaurant experience for four guests.  You need to call the special Icon CS number.


----------



## lovemyrescues

waddleod said:


> if you have a SA or can go to a store, I would ask tgem to look up your account. Sounded like every icon can get it and they probably don’t actually need you to give them the voucher (but not sure about that)


This is good until 12/31 according to my SA, so this week when she is back she will place the beauty order for me.


----------



## lovemyrescues

waddleod said:


> if you have a SA or can go to a store, I would ask tgem to look up your account. Sounded like every icon can get it and they probably don’t actually need you to give them the voucher (but not sure about that)


Thanks again as I finally put in my order with the $100 gift card. I wonder why it was not more publicized?


----------

